# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  BUSY PRACTICING LIFESKILLS

## BUTSRSLY

SORRY GUYS NO FREE TIME!  I AM BUSY DEVELOPING LIFE SKILLS TO ENTER THE JOB MARKET AND BE A PRODUCTIVE MEMBER OF SOCIETY/GOOD DRONE.

SUCH AS CALLIGRAPHY

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## heavenlyboy34

GOOD FOR YOU.

----------


## RJB

Plus rep!

----------


## JK/SEA

> SORRY GUYS NO FREE TIME!  I AM BUSY DEVELOPING LIFE SKILLS TO ENTER THE JOB MARKET AND BE A PRODUCTIVE MEMBER OF SOCIETY/GOOD DRONE.
> 
> SUCH AS CALLIGRAPHY


you should write a book and call it...HOW I WROTE A BOOK IN ALL CAPS AND MADE A MILLION.

----------


## Ronin Truth

*1) Inhale

2) Exhale

3) Rest

4) Repeat*

----------


## Spikender

Calligraphy could be valuable for the Rand Campaign, you could sure make some pretty all caps signs.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I always think this person is an incarcerated female felon.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> you should write a book and call it...HOW I WROTE A BOOK IN ALL CAPS AND MADE A MILLION.


I DID PROBLEM IS I MADE A MILlIOn BOOKS NOT BUCKS

HOW TO CONVERT PAPER WORDS INTO PAPER FIAT DOLLARS

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I always think this person is an incarcerated female felon.


THIS PERSON HAS FEELINGS   

THEY HAVE, HOWEVER, ALMOST BEEN ENTIRELY ERADICATED IN THE INTEREST OF PERPETUAL RATIONAL META-ANALYSIS OF FORMULAIC HUMAN FUNCTION

THEN MY DESIGNS CAN BE IMPLEMENTED

MUAHAHHAHA

ARCHAIC ARTISTIC ENDEAVORS ARE A THREAT TO THIS

HENCE THE INTERNAL DILEMMA.  TO BE READY FOR THE RENAISSANCE (FESTIVAL) WITH MY MARKETABLE JOB SKILLS (YE OLDE SIGNS) I MUST DELVE INTO THE MYSTERIES OF THE RIGHT BRAIN (VAGINISH FUNCTIONS)

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> GOOD FOR YOU.


GOOD FOR *YOU* WHEN YOU SEE IT.  MY ART IS PHILANTHROPY. IT IS A BURDEN ON ME AND YOU SHOULD BE THANKFUL I SHARE IT WITH YOU AND THE REST OF THE UNWASHED MASSES

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> *1) Inhale
> 
> 2) Exhale
> 
> 3) Rest
> 
> 4) Repeat*


I WOULD RECOMMEND WATER ALSO

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> CONGRATULATIONS


SAVE IT FOR THE DENOUEMENT

AT MY PINNACLE

TEH APEX

YOU WILL SEE A GRAND SHOWING OF SUCH BRILLIANCE THERE WILL BE NO DENYING MY GLOBAL DOMINION

I'VE GOT 2 CALLIGRAPHIC SIGNS ALREADY

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I WOULD RECOMMEND WATER ALSO


That's the more advanced Life Skills.

----------


## Spikender

Your "global dominion"?

Are you a supervillain?

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

good thing there's more twice as many jobs as ever, twice as many jobs because instead of one person working 40 hours a week, two people are working 20 hours a week.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

TELLYASTORY.

GUY TRIED TO TALK TO ME ABOUT POLITICS.  SOMETHING ABOUT  SOME CRISIS DU JOUR THAT MAY OR MAY NOT ACTUALLY EXIST, BUT THAT I GATHERED WAS PROBABLY ALL THEY TALK ABOUT ON THE NEWS NOW, GIVEN HIS RABIDITY AND SURETY OF RIGHTNESS.

IT WAS DIFFICULT TO DIGEST THE EXPLANATION.  HERE IT WAS, THIRD HAND.  FIRST, WHAT HAPPENED.  THEN, THE TELEVISION'S REPRESENTATION OF THAT REALITY.  THEN, HIS PROBABLY WRONGHEADED PERCEPTION OF THE TELEVISION.  THEN, HIS PROBABLY PAINTED REPRESENTATION THROUGH INADEQUATE VERBAL SYMBOL SPEWING.  THEN, THE UNFORTUNATE REALITY OF MY IMPECCABLE MIND AND BODY EXPERIENCE TAINTING HIS ABILITY TO PERFORM.  THEN, MY REGRETTABLE INABILITY TO DEDICATE 100% OF MY FLAWLESS WORD->EAR->MIND HIGHWAY TO IT BECAUSE IT'S OBVIOUSLY ONE OF THOSE THINGS WHERE:

X HAPPENED
TV SAYS Y HAPPENED
LIBERTARIANISM HAS AN ANSWER AND YOU CAN FIND IT ON GOOGLE
BUT NO ONE WILL
THEREFORE Z WILL HAPPEN

ONCE IT FALLS INTO THAT, I GENERALLY START DOING SODOKU IN MY HEAD

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Your "global dominion"?
> 
> Are you a supervillain?


ONE MAN'S SUPERHERO IS ANOTHER MAN'S SUPERVILLIAN

MORAL RELATIVISM IS OBJECTIVELY GOOD

----------


## Spikender

The way you type reminds me of that teenage girl from "The Visit" by M. Night Shamalamdingdong.

----------


## dannno

> The way you type reminds me of that teenage girl from "The Visit" by M. Night Shamalamdingdong.


Shoshanna from Girls

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> The way you type reminds me of that teenage girl from "The Visit" by M. Night Shamalamdingdong.





> Shoshanna from Girls


THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTRIBUTIONS.

NOW, FOR A CHANGE OF PACE, SOMETHING WORTH POSTING ON THE INTERNET.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

TELLYASTORY

AS I BATHED, AMONG THE NOW TRITE AND REDUNDANT AND UNWELCOME RECURRENT WAKEDREAM STIMULATED BY MY SUBCONSCIOUS RECOGNITION OF PORCELAIN IN MY GENERAL PROXIMITY:

1: MORE PEOPLE ARE KILLED FALLING IN BATHTUBS THAN BY TERRORISM
2: AGING/VERTIGO/BALANCE/SHAMPOOING WITH MY EYES CLOSED WHILE TURNING MY BODY AROUND THE SHOWERHEAD LIKE A DUMB SEWER/FISHERMAN
3: DAMN I'M OLD NOW
4: HUMANS SPEND TOO MUCH OF THEIR LIVES CONCEALING AGING.  ALSO POOPING
5: DAMN OUR DUMB AND POORLY DESIGNED SOFTSHELLED BODIES AND THEIR NEED FOR PERPETUAL FOODSOURCE
6: I NEED AN ATTITUDE OF GRATITUDE ADJUSTMENT / RELIGION
7: FIRST I NEED TO PEE/BLOW MY NOSE/SHAVE/ DRESS ACCORDING TO THIS ARBITRARY ERA'S TASTES / WASH THINGS THAT GET DIRTY BY MERELY SITTING SOMEWHERE FOR TOO LONG / RAISE MONEY TO PUT FUEL IN MY MOUTHHOLE

 THAT HAS OVER TIME BEEN REDUCED IN MENTAL CONSTRUCT TO A MERE FARTING NOISE,

I HAD A _GOOD_ IDEA.

MAYBE GOOGLE COULD PROVIDE FREE CHROMEBOOKS WITH AN AD REVENUE MODEL AND/OR AUTHENTICATOR HARDWARE DEVICE

THAT IS ALL

----------


## MelissaWV

If only fire11 and this person got together and made babies.  If only.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> If only fire11 and this person got together and made babies.  If only.


YOUR POST IS INDISTINGUISHABLE FROM BOTH SPAM AND ROTTING BROCCOLI

THEREFORE I DEDUCE  THAT YOU ARE AN UGLY MALE

----------


## BUTSRSLY

TAKE FACEBOOK FOR INSTANCE

UTTER GARBAGE, WORLDWIDE PHENOMENON

THERE IS ONE THING IT CAN DO THAT EMAIL CANNOT.  THAT IS LET PEOPLE MAKE THINGS MORE PUBLIC THAN THEY NEED TO BE OR MORE PUBLIC THAN THEY INTEND IT TO BE.

SO OBVIOUSLY IT'S THE MOST SUCCESSFUL THING EVER.

THE THINGS IT COULD DO THAT EMAIL CANNOT, IT FAILS AT.  I SEARCHED 'WOMEN IN MY CITY' AND IT RETURNED GROUPS AND PAGES AND BUSINESSES.  SO I CLICK PEOPLE: 6 RESULTS

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> good thing there's more twice as many jobs as ever, twice as many jobs because instead of one person working 40 hours a week, two people are working 20 hours a week.


TEACH MATH THAT WILL FIX IT

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> If only fire11 and this person got together and made babies.  If only.


That would make a great movie!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YOUR POST IS INDISTINGUISHABLE FROM BOTH SPAM AND ROTTING BROCCOLI
> *
> THEREFORE I DEDUCE  THAT YOU ARE AN UGLY MALE*


D00d, that was induction, not deduction. Just FYI.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

The damn thing doesn't do what I want .

----------


## oyarde

> SORRY GUYS NO FREE TIME!  I AM BUSY DEVELOPING LIFE SKILLS TO ENTER THE JOB MARKET AND BE A PRODUCTIVE MEMBER OF SOCIETY/GOOD DRONE.
> 
> SUCH AS CALLIGRAPHY


I worked on some life skills the past couple days , split wood , shot my bow , counted shotgun shells. I am though  , retiring in April and leaving the job market.I am very pleased with that . Good luck .

----------


## CPUd



----------


## ThePopinator

This needs to happen next time you post before taking your meds

----------


## acptulsa

> YOUR POST IS INDISTINGUISHABLE FROM BOTH SPAM AND ROTTING BROCCOLI
> 
> THEREFORE I DEDUCE  THAT YOU ARE AN UGLY MALE


Lou Costello had enough brains to know that without a seriously good straight man, he wasn't funny.  He was all motion and no direction.  He was just another idiot.  So, he treated Bud Abbott well, and they made good comedy and had success right up until Costello died.

Jerry Lewis did not have that many brains, and decided he was funny even without Dean Martin.  So, Dean Martin had a solid solo career, while Lewis did telethons.

The life skill you need to work on most is treating your straight men like human beings, because without them you're just another unfunny clown.

Was Gracie Allen an idiot?  Be careful how you answer--she was one hell of a lot smarter than you.

Well, that's a liberal for you.  It isn't about seeking synergy for superior teamwork.  It's all about arrogantly barking orders and sabotaging those who get the job done in spite of you...

----------


## Danke

> I worked on some life skills the past couple days , split wood , shot my bow , counted shotgun shells. I am though  , retiring in April and leaving the job market.I am very pleased with that . Good luck .


You sons taking over the Casino?

----------


## oyarde

> You sons taking over the Casino?


If I had bought a power ball ticket and if I had won , I could not make up my mind if I was going to buy the Casino in Shelbyville or buy the Pacers. Probably just continue on as before , selling eggs , night crawlers , buying & selling silver , gold , rare coins , cutting wood , a little farming etc

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I worked on some life skills the past couple days , split wood , shot my bow , counted shotgun shells. I am though  , retiring in April and leaving the job market.I am very pleased with that . Good luck .





> If I had bought a power ball ticket and if I had won , I could not make up my mind if I was going to buy the Casino in Shelbyville or buy the Pacers. Probably just continue on as before , selling eggs , night crawlers , buying & selling silver , gold , rare coins , cutting wood , a little farming etc


WEIRD LIFE

I GUESS SPLITTING WOOD IS THE NEW CENTRAL HEAT

THEY SELL MEAT AT STORES NOW.  EVEN EGGS.  I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU PLAN ON DOING WITH WORMS AND DID NOT KNOW YOU WERE INTO MICROCIRCUITRY FABRICATION

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Lou Costello had enough brains to know that without a seriously good straight man, he wasn't funny.


I FAIL TO SEE THE MEASURABLE DATA THAT SUPPORTS THIS CLAIM HENCE YOU ARE UNSCIENTIFIC AND WRONG, COMMA, WRONG, COMMA, WRONG




> He was all motion and no direction.  He was just another idiot.  So, he treated Bud Abbott well, and they made good comedy and had success right up until Costello died.
> 
> Jerry Lewis did not have that many brains, and decided he was funny even without Dean Martin.  So, Dean Martin had a solid solo career, while Lewis did telethons.
> 
> The life skill you need to work on most is treating your straight men like human beings, because without them you're just another unfunny clown.


I ADMIT THAT I MAY NOT HAVE FULLY COMPREHENDED YOUR POST BUT I WASN'T TALKING ABOUT THE SEXUAL PREFERENCES OF CLOWNS.  THERE'S A THREAD FOR THAT




> Was Gracie Allen an idiot?  Be careful how you answer--she was one hell of a lot smarter than you.
> 
> Well, that's a liberal for you.  It isn't about seeking synergy for superior teamwork.  It's all about arrogantly barking orders and sabotaging those who get the job done in spite of you...


GRACIE ALLEN IS HEADS AND SHOULDERS ABOVE ME IN EVERYTHING EXCEPT SPATIAL RELATIONSHIP TO SEA LEVEL.

I DON'T SEE HOW THAT SUPPORTS YOUR POINT THAT RUSH LIMBAUGH HAS NEVER BEEN WRONG ABOUT LIBERALS

----------


## Spikender

> I WASN'T TALKING ABOUT THE SEXUAL PREFERENCES OF CLOWNS.  THERE'S A THREAD FOR THAT

----------


## oyarde

> WEIRD LIFE
> 
> I GUESS SPLITTING WOOD IS THE NEW CENTRAL HEAT
> 
> THEY SELL MEAT AT STORES NOW.  EVEN EGGS.  I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU PLAN ON DOING WITH WORMS AND DID NOT KNOW YOU WERE INTO MICROCIRCUITRY FABRICATION


I heard rumors back in '65 they might sell eggs & meat in stores. I think , in the basement of at least three of my homes they have those central heat thingies . That $#@! probably costs money.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

AND WHAT ABOUT AIRLINE PEANUTS I MEAN WHAT IS THE DEAL WITH THESE THINGS

AND GET A LOAD OF MY OBSERVATIONAL COMEDY ABOUT WHATEVER I WAS LOOKING AT WHEN I REALIZED MY SET IS 2 MINUTES SHORT

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I heard rumors back in '65 they might sell eggs & meat in stores. I think , in the basement of at least three of my homes they have those central heat thingies . That $#@! probably costs money.


THE RUMOR IS TRUE

WHY DO YOU HAVE 3 HOMES MR. 1%ER MONEY IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL SO GET RID OF IT AS SOON AS YOU CAN

WE THE 99% MAY NOT HAVE THE MONEY BUT I DON'T CARE WHO WANTS MONEY ANYWAY IT'S BAD AND STUFF AND PEOPLE WHO HAVE IT, LIKE, CHANGE OR WHATEVER AND GET ALL CONFORMIST MATERIALISTS WHO BUY GAUDY CLOTHES AND 2 PLY TOILET PAPER

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> This needs to happen next time you post before taking your meds


HOW DID YOU KNOW THAT HAPPENED

ARE YOU IN MY BRAIN??!1??!!!

----------


## oyarde

> THE RUMOR IS TRUE
> 
> WHY DO YOU HAVE 3 HOMES MR. 1%ER MONEY IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL SO GET RID OF IT AS SOON AS YOU CAN
> 
> WE THE 99% MAY NOT HAVE THE MONEY BUT I DON'T CARE WHO WANTS MONEY ANYWAY IT'S BAD AND STUFF AND PEOPLE WHO HAVE IT, LIKE, CHANGE OR WHATEVER AND GET ALL CONFORMIST MATERIALISTS WHO BUY GAUDY CLOTHES AND 2 PLY TOILET PAPER


 I have no gaudy clothing.  Nor am I really a conformist materialist. I imagine though the Mrs has 2 ply .I do though know a bit about likeskills .

----------


## Suzanimal

> THE RUMOR IS TRUE
> 
> WHY DO YOU HAVE 3 HOMES MR. 1%ER MONEY IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL SO GET RID OF IT AS SOON AS YOU CAN
> 
> WE THE 99% MAY NOT HAVE THE MONEY BUT I DON'T CARE WHO WANTS MONEY ANYWAY IT'S BAD AND STUFF AND PEOPLE WHO HAVE IT, LIKE, CHANGE OR WHATEVER AND GET ALL CONFORMIST MATERIALISTS WHO BUY GAUDY CLOTHES AND 2 PLY TOILET PAPER


I USE OLD PHONE BOOKS AND LEAVES AS TOILET PAPER. I SAVE ENOUGH MONEY ON THIS ONE TRICK TO AFFORD MY GAUDY CLOTHES HABIT.

----------


## oyarde

> I USE OLD PHONE BOOKS AND LEAVES AS TOILET PAPER. I SAVE ENOUGH MONEY ON THIS ONE TRICK TO AFFORD MY GAUDY CLOTHES HABIT.


Excellent . A use for old phone books for the readers here .

----------


## oyarde

> THE RUMOR IS TRUE
> 
> WHY DO YOU HAVE 3 HOMES MR. 1%ER MONEY IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL SO GET RID OF IT AS SOON AS YOU CAN
> 
> WE THE 99% MAY NOT HAVE THE MONEY BUT I DON'T CARE WHO WANTS MONEY ANYWAY IT'S BAD AND STUFF AND PEOPLE WHO HAVE IT, LIKE, CHANGE OR WHATEVER AND GET ALL CONFORMIST MATERIALISTS WHO BUY GAUDY CLOTHES AND 2 PLY TOILET PAPER


I did some checking.Four of my homes have central heat thingies , three have central air thingies.One is sold on contract , one is rented, one is being sold.I am having a room added on the other .I have been staying too busy , but plan to be done with it all by end of March .

----------


## CPUd

> A 37-year-old woman was arrested after police say she stripped off all her clothes and went on a rampage at a Georgia Waffle House.
> 
> Investigators said Jennifer Mary Nicholson, 37, of Marietta, Ga., took off all her clothes, punched a woman in the face and broke her nose and then threw plates and other dishes at a window and at stunned patrons on Jan. 8, Fox 5 Atlanta reports.
> 
> The incident took place at the Waffle House restaurant in Kennesaw, about 27 miles north of Atlanta, the station reported Thursday.


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/01/15...fle-house.html

----------


## dannno

> THE RUMOR IS TRUE
> 
> WHY DO YOU HAVE 3 HOMES MR. 1%ER MONEY IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL SO GET RID OF IT AS SOON AS YOU CAN
> 
> WE THE 99% MAY NOT HAVE THE MONEY BUT I DON'T CARE WHO WANTS MONEY ANYWAY IT'S BAD AND STUFF AND PEOPLE WHO HAVE IT, LIKE, CHANGE OR WHATEVER AND GET ALL CONFORMIST MATERIALISTS WHO BUY GAUDY CLOTHES AND 2 PLY TOILET PAPER


Will you go on a date with me?

----------


## fisharmor

> TO BE READY FOR THE RENAISSANCE (FESTIVAL) WITH MY MARKETABLE JOB SKILLS (YE OLDE SIGNS)


How marketable?  To whom?  What's the overall authenticity level of this faire?
If you're studying the average calligraphy book available at the local vaguely-art-related crafts box store, you're not going to find many marketable skills there.
Calligraphy was dying by the early Renaissance (advent of printed books, and all) and was pretty much gone by its end.
If you're shooting for early 16th century you have to learn something like Littera Bastarda which is one of the more difficult hands.




> I MUST DELVE INTO THE MYSTERIES OF THE RIGHT BRAIN (VAGINISH FUNCTIONS)


Well, I find artists' hands do come in pretty handy when trying to learn the function of the vagina.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## BUTSRSLY

> How marketable?  To whom?  What's the overall authenticity level of this faire?
> If you're studying the average calligraphy book available at the local vaguely-art-related crafts box store, you're not going to find many marketable skills there.
> Calligraphy was dying by the early Renaissance (advent of printed books, and all) and was pretty much gone by its end.
> If you're shooting for early 16th century you have to learn something like Littera Bastarda which is one of the more difficult hands.
> 
> 
> Well, I find artists' hands do come in pretty handy when trying to learn the function of the vagina.


THAT IS THE WORST POST I HAVE EVER SEEN

BUTSRSLY

TELLYASTORY

SHE WAS EVERYTHING I WANTED AND MORE

DINED UP N PURTY

WOULD A MARRIED HER BUT SHE'S TOO GOOD AT RESPONDING TO MY ADVANCES

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

And I thought I was nuts.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> And I thought I was nuts.


TRUE SELF ESTEEM IS NOT BUILT THROUGH COMPARISON WITH OTHERS

TELLYASTORY

STOPPED AT A GAS STATION IN IOWA

I DID NOT KNOW THAT IOWANS LOOK LIKE IOWANS BUT THEY DO

MUST BE THE FOOD

ALSO SAW A VAN FULL OF MOHAWK ENTHUSIASTS

----------


## Suzanimal

> TRUE SELF ESTEEM IS NOT BUILT THROUGH COMPARISON WITH OTHERS
> 
> TELLYASTORY
> 
> STOPPED AT A GAS STATION IN IOWA
> 
> I DID NOT KNOW THAT IOWANS LOOK LIKE IOWANS BUT THEY DO
> 
> MUST BE THE FOOD
> ...


DID YOU FEEL THE BERN IN IOWA LAST NIGHT?

----------


## oyarde

> TRUE SELF ESTEEM IS NOT BUILT THROUGH COMPARISON WITH OTHERS
> 
> TELLYASTORY
> 
> STOPPED AT A GAS STATION IN IOWA
> 
> I DID NOT KNOW THAT IOWANS LOOK LIKE IOWANS BUT THEY DO
> 
> MUST BE THE FOOD
> ...


I have never seen a mohawk in Iowa but I have hunted birds there .

----------


## oyarde

Working on life skills tonight , getting liquored up, loaded the trash up in the truck , checked the sump pump a couple times .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> DID YOU FEEL THE BERN IN IOWA LAST NIGHT?


OH I FEEL THE BERN®™ ALRIGHT, I FEEL IT PERPETUALLY AND HOLISTICALLY

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Working on life skills tonight , getting liquored up, loaded the trash up in the truck , checked the sump pump a couple times .


REMEMBER IT'S NOT ME IT'S YOU

----------


## oyarde

> REMEMBER IT'S NOT ME IT'S YOU


Well , what did you do ? I was expecting yours to be more exciting.

----------


## Suzanimal

> OH I FEEL THE BERN®™ ALRIGHT, I FEEL IT PERPETUALLY AND HOLISTICALLY


SRSLY?

----------


## oyarde

A communist cannot be holistic.

----------


## oyarde

> REMEMBER IT'S NOT ME IT'S YOU


I am topping last night , tonight , I am getting liquored up , loaded the trash , checked the sump  pump and am loading .30 Cal shells, you all make me feel like a slacker .

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I DID PROBLEM IS I MADE A MILlIOn BOOKS NOT BUCKS
> 
> HOW TO CONVERT PAPER WORDS INTO PAPER FIAT DOLLARS


Even if you did, you would be ripped off.  A million bucks for a million books?  How many pages do they have each?  One divided by that number is how lacking you are in effort-to-return ratio.

----------


## oyarde

Tonight I started a fire with my finger tips .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> A communist cannot be holistic.


NARY A COMMUNE SHALL EXIST AMONG THE BERNITES, NOT NOW, NOT NEVER

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Tonight I started a fire with my finger tips .


WEBINAR PLZ

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> ripped off. How divided you Effort-to-return ratio.


OK

----------


## oyarde

> NARY A COMMUNE SHALL EXIST AMONG THE BERNITES, NOT NOW, NOT NEVER


Quite possible , non successful , they would never figure out who was going to have to work to pay for it all .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Quite possible , non successful , they would never figure out was going to have to work to pay for it all .


IS THAT A THREAT?

CAREFUL TIGER I'M LIABLE TO RAIN DOWN A U.N. HUMANITARIAN PEACEKEEPING MISSION ON THAT ASS

----------


## oyarde

> IS THAT A THREAT?
> 
> CAREFUL TIGER I'M LIABLE TO RAIN DOWN A U.N. HUMANITARIAN PEACEKEEPING MISSION ON THAT ASS


LOL .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

TELLYASTORY

FRIEND SEZ, 'WATCH THE KID WOULDYA?'  SO I SEZ, 'NO'.  FRIEND STEPS OUT ANYWAY (THE DOWNFALL OF CHRONIC SARCASM).

KID, LIKE ALL KIDS, IS DUMB AS A ROCK.  WEARS NO PANTS, FOR INSTANCE.  SO I SEZ TO THE KID I SEZ.  'HOW BOUT SOME PANTS THERE SQUIRT?'

THE THING STARTS CRYING.

'WHAT'S WRONG?' I SEZ, I SEZ TO HIM.

HE POINTS DOWN TO HIS LEGS.

'WHAT'S WRONG?' I SEZ.

HE POINTS TO HIS LEGS AGAIN.  FINALLY THE WORDS SPILL OUT.

'I NEED SOMETHING ON MY LEGS TO MAKE IT WARM.'

THUSLY DOTH PARENTAGING I PRESUME

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> A communist cannot be holistic.


SORRY I MISSED THIS POST.  IF I HAD SEEN IT THE FIRST TIME I WOULD HAVE IGNORED IT MORE PROMPTLY

----------


## oyarde

> SORRY I MISSED THIS POST.  IF I HAD SEEN IT THE FIRST TIME I WOULD HAVE IGNORED IT MORE PROMPTLY


I can relate , knda how I feel about most of the Peace Through Religion area .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> IS THAT A THREAT?
> 
> CAREFUL TIGER I'M LIABLE TO RAIN DOWN A U.N. HUMANITARIAN PEACEKEEPING MISSION ON THAT ASS


That sounds pretty scary.  My uncle Oyarde is a tough old injun and good with tomahawks and various sundry indian weapons. I'm pretty sure he can defeatchu.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

DADDY ALWAYS TOLD ME THINK BEFORE YOU SPEAK

NOW I AM TOTALLY SILENT BECAUSE WHILE I AM THINKING I AM REALIZING HOW DUMB WHAT I ALMOST SAID WAS AND IT'S HOPELESS TRYING TO COME UP WITH SOMETHING ELSE BECAUSE EVERYTHING HAS CHANGED NOW

----------


## dannno

> WEBINAR PLZ


Sounds more like webcam show.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Sounds more like webcam show.


I HAD ONE OF THOSE ENTITLED 'HOW TO LEARN GOVERNMENT'

I SCRAPPED IT IN FAVOR OF 'HOW TO REVITALIZE YOUR BRAIN AND BUSINESS BY LEARNING OF THE FARCICAL HEIRARCHICALS'

----------


## oyarde

> I HAD ONE OF THOSE ENTITLED 'HOW TO LEARN GOVERNMENT'
> 
> I SCRAPPED IT IN FAVOR OF 'HOW TO REVITALIZE YOUR BRAIN AND BUSINESS BY LEARNING OF THE FARCICAL HEIRARCHICALS'


I always pass on the gubmit learnin' .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

1 MAKE A MISTAKE ONCE AND I STILL LOVE YOU
2 MAKE A MISTAKE TWICE AND I WISH YOU WELL
3 MAYBE 3 TIMES

----------


## oyarde

> 1 MAKE A MISTAKE ONCE AND I STILL LOVE YOU
> 2 MAKE A MISTAKE TWICE AND I WISH YOU WELL
> 3 MAYBE 3 TIMES


Only mistake I ever made three times was to keep working for $#@!s .

----------


## oyarde

Going to be warm to Mon night .Then , I will start a fire with my finger tips . Tonight , just Fire Water .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

SOUNDS UNRULY

----------


## oyarde

Yes , life has a way of getting unruly , best to just embrace the madness , manage it from the top .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yes , life has a way of getting unruly , best to just embrace the madness , manage it from the top .


I MANAGE THINGS QUITE NICELY FROM THE BOTTOM BUT WHATEVER WORKS FOR YOU, I SUPPOSE.

----------


## oyarde

> I MANAGE THINGS QUITE NICELY FROM THE BOTTOM BUT WHATEVER WORKS FOR YOU, I SUPPOSE.


I love it .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I MANAGE THINGS QUITE NICELY FROM THE BOTTOM BUT WHATEVER WORKS FOR YOU, I SUPPOSE.


CAPITALISM IS A CONDITION OF UNFETTERED COOPERATION TO THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF ALL INTERESTED PARTIES.

YOUR LOVE IS
YOUR LOVE IS
YOUR LOVE IS
pOSITIVELY AUTHORITARIAN

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Yes , life has a way of getting unruly , best to just embrace the madness , manage it from the top .


HAVE FUN MOWING THAT LAWN TIL YOU BECOME IT

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HAVE FUN MOWING THAT LAWN TIL YOU BECOME IT


THAT WAS VERY NICE OF YOU TO SAY.

----------


## oyarde

> HAVE FUN MOWING THAT LAWN TIL YOU BECOME IT


At my age , having fun matters since it is only a limited amount of time before I become part of the lawn .Living well matters , even though the others may try to convince otherwise . Life skills 101 w/ Oyarde can help others to live well .

----------


## cajuncocoa

> HAVE FUN MOWING THAT LAWN TIL YOU BECOME IT





> THAT WAS VERY NICE OF YOU TO SAY.


INDEED. MAYBE HE SHOULD WORK A LITTLE HARDER ON THOSE LIFESKILLS (SIC.)

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> INDEED. MAYBE HE SHOULD WORK A LITTLE HARDER ON THOSE LIFESKILLS (SIC.)


IT IS TRUE.

LIFE IS A MYSTERY TO ME.

HOW/WHY AMELIA EARHEART?

HOW/WHY DONALD TRUMP?

HOW/WHY ONE CAN VOTE WITH BUT THE SIMPLE THOUGHTS,,,,,

GOD GOOD CRUZ GOOD GOD

----------


## BUTSRSLY

THANK YOU THANK YOU GOOD TO BE HERE IN PORTLANDIA BOOKSTORE

MAYBE I'M JUST NAIVE BUT IT SEEMS TO ME THAT THE NUMBERS 1 AND 2 DO NOT "SMELL" DIFFERENT

----------


## Suzanimal

> THANK YOU THANK YOU GOOD TO BE HERE IN PORTLANDIA BOOKSTORE
> 
> MAYBE I'M JUST NAIVE BUT IT SEEMS TO ME THAT THE* NUMBERS 1 AND 2 DO NOT "SMELL" DIFFERENT*


YOU SHOULD SEE A DOCTOR. YOUR NUMBER 2'S SHOULD SMELL DIFFERENTLY THAN YOUR NUMBER 1'S.

----------


## oyarde

> THANK YOU THANK YOU GOOD TO BE HERE IN PORTLANDIA BOOKSTORE
> 
> MAYBE I'M JUST NAIVE BUT IT SEEMS TO ME THAT THE NUMBERS 1 AND 2 DO NOT "SMELL" DIFFERENT


What do they have good @ the Portlandia ?

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> What do they have good @ the Portlandia ?


RELIGIONS OF NON-CONFORMITY THAT PREACH REBUKE OF NON-BELIEVERS

CANDLES THAT DIDN'T SELL REPACKAGED AS MIND AND BODY HEALERS

SUBCULTURE OF SOCIO-REVOLUTIONARIES SPREADING THE MESSAGE / BEING CAPITALIST TICKET SALESPEOPLE TO ASTROTURFED CORPORO-MANAGED MATERIALISM FESTIVALS / $5 LEMONADE

COFFEE TASTERS WHO HATE WINE TASTERS

OVER-APPRECIATED STARVING ARTISTS

BUT IN AS FEW WORDS AS POSSIBLE, CONFUSED PEOPLE

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> YOU SHOULD SEE A DOCTOR. YOUR NUMBER 2'S SHOULD SMELL DIFFERENTLY THAN YOUR NUMBER 1'S.


YOUR DOCTORS SHOULD SMELL DIFFFERENT THAN THEY DO

----------


## Suzanimal

> YOUR DOCTORS SHOULD SMELL DIFFFERENT THAN THEY DO


ALL MY DOCTORS SMELL LIKE A WEIRD COMBINATION OF ANTIBACTERIAL SOAP AND LATEX.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> ALL MY DOCTORS SMELL LIKE A WEIRD COMBINATION OF ANTIBACTERIAL SOAP AND LATEX.


I DON'T WANT TO SMELL MY DOCTORS.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## acptulsa

> People using teletypes to access the internet


OH IS THAT WHAT SHE IS DOING STOP I THOUGHT SHE WAS POSTING BY TELEGRAPH STOP I WONDERED WHO WAS CONVERTING IT FROM MORSE CODE ENDIT

----------


## oyarde

> RELIGIONS OF NON-CONFORMITY THAT PREACH REBUKE OF NON-BELIEVERS
> 
> CANDLES THAT DIDN'T SELL REPACKAGED AS MIND AND BODY HEALERS
> 
> SUBCULTURE OF SOCIO-REVOLUTIONARIES SPREADING THE MESSAGE / BEING CAPITALIST TICKET SALESPEOPLE TO ASTROTURFED CORPORO-MANAGED MATERIALISM FESTIVALS / $5 LEMONADE
> 
> COFFEE TASTERS WHO HATE WINE TASTERS
> 
> OVER-APPRECIATED STARVING ARTISTS
> ...


Kind of like the Side Show when I was a kid . I had to see the five legged cow .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I am going to rewire a sewing  machine pedal and hang a light . This is stuff for the Mrs. Then I get to do what I want , something like taking a nap in the sunlight .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Kind of like the Side Show when I was a kid . I had to see the five legged cow .


WHEN MY ELDEST SON WAS LITTLE, HE LOVED TO CHECK OUT THE SIDESHOW AT THE FAIR. ONE YEAR, WHEN HE WAS ABOUT 4, HE WANTED TO SEE THE "BEAUTIFUL WOMAN WITH THE BODY OF A SNAKE" SO WE PAID A DOLLAR EXTRA TO GO IN THE TENT. IT WAS HORRIBLE. IMAGINE A CARNIE CHICK WITH HER LEGS IN A BAD STUFFED SNAKE HISSING, LOL. MY SON WAS SO DISAPPOINTED. WHEN WE CAME OUT HE TOLD HIS DAD SHE WASN'T BEAUTIFUL BUT HE REALLY LIKED HER SNAKE BODY.

----------


## oyarde

> WHEN MY ELDEST SON WAS LITTLE, HE LOVED TO CHECK OUT THE SIDESHOW AT THE FAIR. ONE YEAR, WHEN HE WAS ABOUT 4, HE WANTED TO SEE THE "BEAUTIFUL WOMAN WITH THE BODY OF A SNAKE" SO WE PAID A DOLLAR EXTRA TO GO IN THE TENT. IT WAS HORRIBLE. IMAGINE A CARNIE CHICK WITH HER LEGS IN A BAD STUFFED SNAKE HISSING, LOL. MY SON WAS SO DISAPPOINTED. WHEN WE CAME OUT HE TOLD HIS DAD SHE WASN'T BEAUTIFUL BUT HE REALLY LIKED HER SNAKE BODY.


They did not have any hot carnie chicks in costumes , but the five legged cow was pretty cool.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> TRUE SELF ESTEEM IS NOT BUILT THROUGH COMPARISON WITH OTHERS


Oh, you're not one of these big self-esteem, educational advocates are you, Butter Butt?

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Oh, you're not one of these big self-esteem, educational advocates are you, Butter Butt?


I AM NOT ENSLAVED IN THE FALSE LEFT/RIGHT DICHOTOMY AND I READ SCIENCE.  THEREFORE MY OPINIONS ON SELF ESTEEM ARE NOT THE OPPOSITE OF WHAT LIBERALS SAY.  MY OPINIONS ARE, RATHER, GROUNDED IN THE EMPIRICALLY VERIFIABLE REALITY OF A SCIENTIFIC COMMUNITY COMPLETELY BEHOLDEN TO FUNDING FROM LIBERALS MINUS WHAT MY BULL$#@! FILTERS DETECT PLUS WHATEVER THEORIES I CAN ADD OUT OF THIN AIR THAT MAKE SENSE TO ME, RESULTING IN A COHESIVE WHOLE THAT I LIKE TO CALL 'THE ONLY RELEVANT OPINION.'

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I AM NOT ENSLAVED IN THE FALSE LEFT/RIGHT DICHOTOMY AND I READ SCIENCE.  THEREFORE MY OPINIONS ON SELF ESTEEM ARE NOT THE OPPOSITE OF WHAT LIBERALS SAY.  MY OPINIONS ARE, RATHER, GROUNDED IN THE EMPIRICALLY VERIFIABLE REALITY OF A SCIENTIFIC COMMUNITY COMPLETELY BEHOLDEN TO FUNDING FROM LIBERALS MINUS WHAT MY BULL$#@! FILTERS DETECT PLUS WHATEVER THEORIES I CAN ADD OUT OF THIN AIR THAT MAKE SENSE TO ME, RESULTING IN A COHESIVE WHOLE *THAT I LIKE TO CALL 'THE ONLY RELEVANT OPINION.*'


WOW. YOU ARE VERY ENLIGHTENED.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

SO YOU BELIEVE THE ANNUNAKI / BRINGERS OF LIGHT CREATED OUR RACE AND WILL RETURN AGAIN TO FURTHER THE GENETIC MODIFICATION OF LIFE ON EARTH.

GOOD.  ARE YOU THE HYPOCRITICAL KIND WHO EAT EGGS OR NOT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *SO YOU BELIEVE THE ANNUNAKI / BRINGERS OF LIGHT CREATED OUR RACE AND WILL RETURN AGAIN TO FURTHER THE GENETIC MODIFICATION OF LIFE ON EARTH.*
> 
> GOOD.  ARE YOU THE HYPOCRITICAL KIND WHO EAT EGGS OR NOT.


NO I AM NOT. I DO EAT EGGS FOR BREAKFAST. THEY ARE DELICIOUS.

----------


## Danke

why are so many people shouting?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> why are so many people shouting?


I think it's the only way our busy OP can hear us. (_Shhhhhh_.)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I think it's the only way our busy OP can hear us. (_Shhhhhh_.)


This^^ Chatting with BUTSRSLY is like talking to a hearing impaired person. It is kind of annoying to yell all the time, but we have no choice when communicating with the OP. ~shrugs~

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> why are so many people shouting?


THE REAL QUESTION IS WHY OTHERS USE THEIR INSIDE VOICES FOR WHAT THEY DARE NOT SPEAK AT MAXIMUM VOLUME

----------


## oyarde

I sell eggs. Ate some this morning .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I sell eggs. Ate some this morning .


I ate 3 eggs this morning-scrambled with delicious toppings.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I ate 3 eggs this morning-scrambled with delicious toppings.


WHAT KIND OF TOPPINGS? I HAD ORANGE JELLO WITH MANDARIN ORANGES IN IT - IT WAS GOOD.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WHAT KIND OF TOPPINGS? I HAD ORANGE JELLO WITH MANDARIN ORANGES IN IT - IT WAS GOOD.


CHEDDAR CHEESE, VERDE SALSA, AND SOUR CREAM.

----------


## Suzanimal

> CHEDDAR CHEESE, VERDE SALSA, AND SOUR CREAM.


SOUR CREAM ON EGGS? I DUNNO ABOUT THAT BUT THE REST SOUNDS GOOD. I THINK I'M GOING TO MAKE BREAKFAST BURRITOS (CHORIZO, EGGS, HOT SAUCE, AND CHEESE) FOR BREAKFAST TOMORROW.

----------


## acptulsa

> THE REAL QUESTION IS WHY OTHERS USE THEIR INSIDE VOICES FOR WHAT THEY DARE NOT SPEAK AT MAXIMUM VOLUME


It has been my experience that the more full of $#@! someone is, the more likely they are to deliver that $#@! at the top of their lungs.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> SOUR CREAM ON EGGS? I DUNNO ABOUT THAT BUT THE REST SOUNDS GOOD. I THINK I'M GOING TO MAKE BREAKFAST BURRITOS (CHORIZO, EGGS, HOT SAUCE, AND CHEESE) FOR BREAKFAST TOMORROW.


I HAD AN EXPERIMENT LAST NIGHT WHERE I MADE SOME SORT OF FALAFEL AND THEN BREADED THE $#@! OUT OF IT. IT WAS GREAT. ACTUALLY, IT WAS GLORIOUS. SPICY VEGETARIAN BALLS WITH GARLIC SAUCE & SPICY HOMEMADE KETCHUP. CANT TELL THE RECIPE, IT IS A SECRET.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> THE REAL QUESTION IS WHY OTHERS USE THEIR INSIDE VOICES FOR WHAT THEY DARE NOT SPEAK AT MAXIMUM VOLUME


SHOUT IT OUT LOUD (KISS, 1976)

----------


## Suzanimal

> THE REAL QUESTION IS WHY OTHERS USE THEIR INSIDE VOICES FOR WHAT THEY DARE NOT SPEAK AT MAXIMUM VOLUME


SOME PEOPLE JUST AREN'T SCREAMERS.

----------


## oyarde

> I HAD AN EXPERIMENT LAST NIGHT WHERE I MADE SOME SORT OF FALAFEL AND THEN BREADED THE $#@! OUT OF IT. IT WAS GREAT. ACTUALLY, IT WAS GLORIOUS. SPICY VEGETARIAN BALLS WITH GARLIC SAUCE & SPICY HOMEMADE KETCHUP. CANT TELL THE RECIPE, IT IS A SECRET.


I used to have some secrets , but I have forgotten all of them.One of the few good things about getting old .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> SOUR CREAM ON EGGS? I DUNNO ABOUT THAT BUT THE REST SOUNDS GOOD. I THINK I'M GOING TO MAKE BREAKFAST BURRITOS (CHORIZO, EGGS, HOT SAUCE, AND CHEESE) FOR BREAKFAST TOMORROW.


I PROMISE, IT'S REALLY GOOD. I FIRST TRIED IT ON A SOUTHWESTERN OMLETTE YEARS AGO, AND HAVE USED IT EVER SINCE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I used to have some secrets , but I have forgotten all of them.One of the few good things about getting old .


What if you forget something really important?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I used to have some secrets , but I have forgotten all of them.One of the few good things about getting old .


I HAVE SECRETS.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I HAVE SECRETS.


DISCLOSE AT MAXIMUM VOLUME PLEASE

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> It has been my experience that the more full of $#@! someone is, the more likely they are to deliver that $#@! at the top of their lungs.


YES.  MUCH LIKE WILLIAM WALLACE IN THE MOVIE 'BRAVEHEART.'

YELLS FREEDOM WHILST BEING LITERALLY MURDERED.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

WHERE DID QUALITY WORKMANSHIP GO?

WHERE DID QUALITY SERVICE GO?

THE INTERACTIONS I HAVE WITH PERSONS OF COMMERCE HAVE DEGRADED TO THE POINT THAT I FIND IT ALL UNACCEPTABLE.

YES, MA'AM.  I AM HERE TO GET A COPY.  ON A COPY MACHINE.  LIKE THAT ONE, RIGHT THERE.  BECAUSE THIS IS A.... COPY STORE!!

SO WHY ARE YOU:

1) REPEATING MY QUESTION.  'A COPY????'
2) ADDING INCREDULITY TO YOUR TONE

----------


## acptulsa

> YES.  MUCH LIKE WILLIAM WALLACE IN THE MOVIE 'BRAVEHEART.'
> 
> YELLS FREEDOM WHILST BEING LITERALLY MURDERED.


Why shouldn't he advocate what he was clearly willing to die for with his last breath?  And how does doing so qualify him as 'full of $#@!'?

I'm unclear on the concept.

----------


## oyarde

> WHERE DID QUALITY WORKMANSHIP GO?
> 
> WHERE DID QUALITY SERVICE GO?
> 
> THE INTERACTIONS I HAVE WITH PERSONS OF COMMERCE HAVE DEGRADED TO THE POINT THAT I FIND IT ALL UNACCEPTABLE.
> 
> YES, MA'AM.  I AM HERE TO GET A COPY.  ON A COPY MACHINE.  LIKE THAT ONE, RIGHT THERE.  BECAUSE THIS IS A.... COPY STORE!!
> 
> SO WHY ARE YOU:
> ...


The cool thing about being a 1 percenter is I could just buy a copy machine and have Mrs O make my copies. This way I can avoid the riff raff .

----------


## oyarde

> YES.  MUCH LIKE WILLIAM WALLACE IN THE MOVIE 'BRAVEHEART.'
> 
> YELLS FREEDOM WHILST BEING LITERALLY MURDERED.


My advice , based on experience is , never be taken alive .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The cool thing about being a 1 percenter is I could just buy a copy machine and have Mrs O make my copies. This way I can avoid the riff raff .


The problem with owning a copy machine is that it takes up a lot of space.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The problem with owning a copy machine is that it takes up a lot of space.


OR YOU COULD JUST BUY AN ALL-IN-ONE PRINTER. THEN MRS O COULD MAKE COPIES IN THE BUFF.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> OR YOU COULD JUST BUY AN ALL-IN-ONE PRINTER.


GOOD QUALITY PRINTER INK TENDS TO BE EXPENSIVE. IF I NEED MANY COPIES OF SOMETHING, I WOULD RATHER USE SOMEONE ELSE'S INK/PAPER/POWER FOR A SMALL PRICE. JUST MY SUBJECTIVE PREFERENCE.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Does anybody else find Butter Butt's writing really disjointed?  Is he schizo, or maybe just practicing a routine?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Does anybody else find Butter Butt's writing really disjointed?  Is he schizo, or maybe just practicing a routine?


IDK, but it's terribly amusing.  He's somewhat like fire11.

----------


## oyarde

> The problem with owning a copy machine is that it takes up a lot of space.


I am making her put it in her office . We recently added the room for her .She already got rid of my desk and moved all of my Paleo and Archaic artifacts upstairs when the front room was remodeled , I am reclaiming it now , nice leather chair , hand made Ash table , new leather couch , all of my hand made arrows ,

----------


## oyarde

> GOOD QUALITY PRINTER INK TENDS TO BE EXPENSIVE. IF I NEED MANY COPIES OF SOMETHING, I WOULD RATHER USE SOMEONE ELSE'S INK/PAPER/POWER FOR A SMALL PRICE. JUST MY SUBJECTIVE PREFERENCE.


Yeah , I usually do it at work , but now I am retiring ....

----------


## oyarde

> OR YOU COULD JUST BUY AN ALL-IN-ONE PRINTER. THEN MRS O COULD MAKE COPIES IN THE BUFF.


I sent her for vitimins today .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Why shouldn't he advocate what he was clearly willing to die for with his last breath?  And how does doing so qualify him as 'full of $#@!'?
> 
> I'm unclear on the concept.


I CONCEDE THE POINT AND REDIRECT MY ATTACK TO THE LIKELIHOOD THAT WILLIAM WALLACE SPOKE ENGLISH WITH A SCOTTISH ACCENT

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Does anybody else find Butter Butt's writing really disjointed?  Is he schizo, or maybe just practicing a routine?


I TOOK YOUR ADVICE AND WENT TO SEE A BRAIN DOCTOR.

UNFORTUNATELY HE WAS NOT REALLY UP ON THE SCIENCE BEHIND BRAINS, GOOGLE AND I WERE ABLE TO INFORM HIM A BIT ABOUT THE SUBJECT.

BUT HE WAS TOO BUSY TAPPING HIS PENCIL ON THE DESK AND SAYING 'HAPPY' SIMULTANEOUSLY IN A FRUITLESS ATTEMPT TO ANCHOR IMPOSSIBILITY INTO MY ALL TOO CONSCIOUS MINDMESH

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I TOOK YOUR ADVICE AND WENT TO SEE A BRAIN DOCTOR.
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY HE WAS NOT REALLY UP ON THE SCIENCE BEHIND BRAINS, GOOGLE AND I WERE ABLE TO INFORM HIM A BIT ABOUT THE SUBJECT.
> 
> BUT HE WAS TOO BUSY TAPPING HIS PENCIL ON THE DESK AND SAYING 'HAPPY' SIMULTANEOUSLY IN A FRUITLESS ATTEMPT TO ANCHOR IMPOSSIBILITY INTO MY ALL TOO CONSCIOUS MINDMESH


SOUNDS LIKE YOU NEED TO GET A REFERRAL FOR A BETTER DOCTOR.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I TOOK YOUR ADVICE AND WENT TO SEE A BRAIN DOCTOR.



Wow, so I said something and you got an appointment in less than 48 hours.  Glad to see Obamacare is up to speed!

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> SOUNDS LIKE YOU NEED TO GET A REFERRAL FOR A BETTER DOCTOR.


THANK YOU, I DID THAT.

THIS DOCTOR SPECIALIZES IN PRESCRIPTIONS.

I WAS A WALK-IN.  THE FIRST PAGE: LIST YOUR SYMPTOMS: PARANOID BELIEF THAT DOCTORS WISH ME HARM.  SECOND PAGE: DISCLAIMER AND RELEASE DOCTOR FROM LIABILITY FROM ANY HARM HE MIGHT CAUSE.

HE ASKED ME, HOW DO YOU FEEL?  I TOLD HIM, WITH MY FINGERTIPS, USUALLY, WHEN AN OBJECT IS IDENTIFIED THAT MIGHT ILLUMINATE MY UNDERSTANDING OF THE WORLD THROUGH MY TOUCHING OF IT.

HE ASKED ME, ARE YOU SUFFERING ANY DEPRESSION?  I TOLD HIM, THIS LINE OF QUESTIONING IS NOT THAT, BUT SOMETHING LIKE IT

HE ASKED ME, ARE YOU SUFFERING FEELINGS OF PARANOIA?  I TOLD HIM, IF YOU CAN'T PROVIDE A DIRECT CHAIN OF CUSTODY FOR THE FORM I JUST WROTE THE WORD PARANOIA ON, AND PROVE TO ME BEYOND A SHADOW OF A DOUBT THAT YOU HAVE NOT GLEANED THIS FROM THE CORNER OF MY PSYCHE, RATHER THAN BY READING THE WORDS I WROTE ON THE FORM, THEN YES.  IF YOU CAN PROVIDE THIS PROOF, THEN WHAT'S WITH THE STUPID QUESTION?

HE ASKED ME, WHEN DO YOU FEEL PARANOID.  I TOLD HIM, WHEN I'M ABOUT TO BE PRESCRIBED A MEDICINE IN AN ATTEMPT TO FIX WHAT IS MOST EASILY FIXED THROUGH EXHAUSTIVE SELF-ANALYSIS, REFLECTIVE MEDITATION, NURTURING ENVIRONMENT, AND A FEELING OF SELF-WORTH CULTIVATED THROUGH REAL WORLD ACTIONS THAT RESTORE A SENSE OF PURPOSE TO MY WEARY, DISSONANT, BIFURCATED SOUL.

HE ASKED ME, WHY DO YOU NEED ME?  I TOLD HIM, EXACTLY.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THANK YOU, I DID THAT.
> 
> THIS DOCTOR SPECIALIZES IN PRESCRIPTIONS.
> 
> I WAS A WALK-IN.  THE FIRST PAGE: LIST YOUR SYMPTOMS: PARANOID BELIEF THAT DOCTORS WISH ME HARM.  SECOND PAGE: DISCLAIMER AND RELEASE DOCTOR FROM LIABILITY FROM ANY HARM HE MIGHT CAUSE.
> 
> HE ASKED ME, HOW DO YOU FEEL?  I TOLD HIM, WITH MY FINGERTIPS, USUALLY, WHEN AN OBJECT IS IDENTIFIED THAT MIGHT ILLUMINATE MY UNDERSTANDING OF THE WORLD THROUGH MY TOUCHING OF IT.
> 
> HE ASKED ME, ARE YOU SUFFERING ANY DEPRESSION?  I TOLD HIM, THIS LINE OF QUESTIONING IS NOT THAT, BUT SOMETHING LIKE IT
> ...


SO, WHAT DID HE PRESCRIBE YOU?

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IT'S SUPER TUESDAY BITCHES

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> SO, WHAT DID HE PRESCRIBE YOU?


HE ASKED ME WHAT I WANTED TO HAVE PRESCRIBED TO ME.  I TOLD HIM CATNIP.  HE SCRIBBLED SOMETHING AND GAVE ME A LOOK LIKE, 'I'VE BEEN DOING THIS FOR 30 YEARS AND I DON'T EVEN CARE ANYMORE THAT I AM NOT HELPING PEOPLE AS I THOUGHT I WOULD BE IN MY NAIVELY DRIVEN UNIVERSITY DAYS.  ALL I DO EVERY DAY IS PRESCRIBE THE MOST POPULAR $#@! AND ASK PEOPLE IF IT HELPED.  THERE IS NO SCIENCE INVOLVED, EXCEPT FOR THE MICRO-MANAGED, OVERLY UNIFORM, CENTRALIZED, MENTAL DISORDER TRIAGING SYSTEM PRESCRIBED TO ME VIA REGULATION.  THEREFORE GET OUT OF MY OFFICE AND LET ME DO THIS SAME THING AGAIN WITH AS MANY PATIENTS AS I CAN TODAY.  YOU KNOW WHAT, NEVERMIND, I DON'T GIVE A $#@! HOW MANY PEOPLE I SEE ANYMORE, I'M ON SALARY AND WE ONLY ACCEPT MEDICAID.'

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> HE ASKED ME WHAT I WANTED TO HAVE PRESCRIBED TO ME.  I TOLD HIM CATNIP.  HE SCRIBBLED SOMETHING AND GAVE ME A LOOK LIKE, 'I'VE BEEN DOING THIS FOR 30 YEARS AND I DON'T EVEN CARE ANYMORE THAT I AM NOT HELPING PEOPLE AS I THOUGHT I WOULD BE IN MY NAIVELY DRIVEN UNIVERSITY DAYS.  ALL I DO EVERY DAY IS PRESCRIBE THE MOST POPULAR $#@! AND ASK PEOPLE IF IT HELPED.  THERE IS NO SCIENCE INVOLVED, EXCEPT FOR THE MICRO-MANAGED, OVERLY UNIFORM, CENTRALIZED, MENTAL DISORDER TRIAGING SYSTEM PRESCRIBED TO ME VIA REGULATION.  THEREFORE GET OUT OF MY OFFICE AND LET ME DO THIS SAME THING AGAIN WITH AS MANY PATIENTS AS I CAN TODAY.  YOU KNOW WHAT, NEVERMIND, I DON'T GIVE A $#@! HOW MANY PEOPLE I SEE ANYMORE, I'M ON SALARY AND WE ONLY ACCEPT MEDICAID.'


HE FORGOT TO MAKE EYE CONTACT UNTIL THEN BUT HE WAS VERY EFFICIENT WITH HIS QUESTIONS AND FAST ON HIS DIRECT-TO-FEDERAL COMPUTER SYSTEM

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> IT'S SUPER TUESDAY BITCHES


I WILL BE ABSENTEE VOTING AS A FOREIGN NATIONAL RECENTLY DECEASED.  I WILL WRITE IN A MIS-SPELLING OF THE BEST INDEPENDENT CANDIDATE ON THE BALLOT.  I HAVE CREATED A FRAUDULENT NETWORK OF BLOGS AND ALT-MEDIA THAT ARE MIS-INFORMATION SALAD-SHOOTERS OF OBFUSCATION.  THIS POST IS THE ONLY TRUE ONE I WILL EVER WRITE.  OR IS IT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I WILL BE ABSENTEE VOTING AS A FOREIGN NATIONAL RECENTLY DECEASED.  I WILL WRITE IN A MIS-SPELLING OF THE BEST INDEPENDENT CANDIDATE ON THE BALLOT.  I HAVE CREATED A FRAUDULENT NETWORK OF BLOGS AND ALT-MEDIA THAT ARE MIS-INFORMATION SALAD-SHOOTERS OF OBFUSCATION.  THIS POST IS THE ONLY TRUE ONE I WILL EVER WRITE.  OR IS IT.


I HOPE YOU'LL VOTE FOR VERMIN SUPREME IN THE GENERAL ELECTION.

----------


## acptulsa

> I HOPE YOU'LL VOTE FOR VERMIN SUPREME IN THE GENERAL ELECTION.


Deceased voters only vote for Democrats.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Deceased voters only vote for Democrats.


Well, hope springs eternal.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

OP started with promise with his avatar and such, but quickly fizzled.  Kind of a dud.  Oh well.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Deceased voters only vote for Democrats.





> Well, hope springs eternal.


HE WAS A DEMOCRAT UNTIL YESTERDAY (OR THE DAY BEFORE, i FORGET).

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Deceased voters only vote for Democrats.


That's true. Malfunctioning voting machines vote Republican.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

I HAVE BEEN INFORMED BY A GOOD SAMARITAN THAT JESUS WILL PROVIDE A ROOF OVER MY HEAD.  I WAS NOT AWARE OF THIS MYSELF.  I DID NOTICE THAT SAME JESUS DID NOT PROVIDE SAMARITAN WITH A WELL-FITTING HAT.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> OP started with promise with his avatar and such, but quickly fizzled.  Kind of a dud.  Oh well.


NOW I AM SUFFERING DEPRESSION.

STORY OF MY LIFE.  KIND OF A DUD O WELL

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Well, hope springs eternal.


YAY!  ALL IS RIGHT WITH THE WORLD NOW

----------


## Suzanimal

> NOW I AM SUFFERING DEPRESSION.
> 
> STORY OF MY LIFE.  KIND OF A DUD O WELL


I WAS SAD FOR YOU.




> YAY!  ALL IS RIGHT WITH THE WORLD NOW


BUT NOW I'M NOT, SRSLY.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I HAVE BEEN INFORMED BY A GOOD SAMARITAN THAT JESUS WILL PROVIDE A ROOF OVER MY HEAD.  I WAS NOT AWARE OF THIS MYSELF.  I DID NOTICE THAT SAME JESUS DID NOT PROVIDE SAMARITAN WITH A WELL-FITTING HAT.


Ah, please look closer my friend.  The eye in the sky does provide exactly what you need, but not necessarily what you want.

The trouble with the progressive school of thought is that the progressive substitutes government for God.  The government IS the progressive's god in many cases.  He even worships the government or sets himself up as the almighty.  The progressive erroneously thinks that government institutions can change people's hearts.  He foolishly puts his faith in government, when government is simply made up of equally foolish men.  The end of the source bigger than us all is the beginning of big government.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> NOW I AM SUFFERING DEPRESSION.
> 
> STORY OF MY LIFE.  KIND OF A DUD O WELL



So I chuckled at that one.  Okay, I probably ruined the thread by being serious.

----------


## oyarde

> I HAVE BEEN INFORMED BY A GOOD SAMARITAN THAT JESUS WILL PROVIDE A ROOF OVER MY HEAD.  I WAS NOT AWARE OF THIS MYSELF.  I DID NOTICE THAT SAME JESUS DID NOT PROVIDE SAMARITAN WITH A WELL-FITTING HAT.


I am not aware of ancient Samarians wearing hats .

----------


## Occam's Banana

THIS THREAD IS LIKE A TURING TEST. BUT WHO IS TESTING WHOM?

----------


## HVACTech

> THIS THREAD IS LIKE A TURING TEST. BUT WHO IS TESTING WHOM?


GASP!!   BUTSRSLY is not a character from M.A.S.H?...  SRSLY!!

----------


## Suzanimal

> THIS THREAD IS LIKE A TURING TEST. BUT WHO IS TESTING WHOM?


SRSLY?

TRUE STORY. I PRACTICED A LIFE SKILL TONIGHT. I DROVE (AFTER DARK) TO THE MALL AND BACK. IT WAS HARD AND I GOT BEHIND A DOUCHEBAG GOING 30 ON A COUNTRY ROAD IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE - THE SPEED LIMIT IS IRRELEVANT UNLESS YOU'RE A COP OR MR ANIMAL. I GOT FRUSTRATED AND DECIDED TO PASS IN A NO PASS AREA WHEN I SAW A LIGHT - IT WAS HEADLIGHTS COMING RIGHT AT ME. MR ANIMAL SCREAMED SOMETHING ABOUT LETTING ME DRIVE AND I THINK HE CALLED ME A  FEW NAMES AS MY LIFE FLASHED BEFORE MY EYES. I PULLED OVER AND LET HIM COMMANDEER THE MINIVAN BUT I THINK HE WAS GLAD TO BE OUT FROM BEHIND THE SLOW DRIVER. IF YOU NEVER TAKE RISKS, YOU NEVER GET OUT FROM BEHIND SLOW DRIVERS, I TOLD HIM. BELIEVE IT OR NOT I ONLY HAVE EVER GOTTEN ONE TICKET.  IT WAS NOT MY IDEA TO GO TO THE MALL AFTER DARK AND IT WAS NOT MY IDEA TO DRIVE. WHO'S THE "IDIOT"? 


no franzia was involved in the driving, btw

----------


## oyarde

> SRSLY?
> 
> TRUE STORY. I PRACTICED A LIFE SKILL TONIGHT. I DROVE (AFTER DARK) TO THE MALL AND BACK. IT WAS HARD AND I GOT BEHIND A DOUCHEBAG GOING 30 ON A COUNTRY ROAD IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE - THE SPEED LIMIT IS IRRELEVANT UNLESS YOU'RE A COP OR MR ANIMAL. I GOT FRUSTRATED AND DECIDED TO PASS IN A NO PASS AREA WHEN I SAW A LIGHT - IT WAS HEADLIGHTS COMING RIGHT AT ME. MR ANIMAL SCREAMED SOMETHING ABOUT LETTING ME DRIVE AND I THINK HE CALLED ME A  FEW NAMES AS MY LIFE FLASHED BEFORE MY EYES. I PULLED OVER AND LET HIM COMMANDEER THE MINIVAN BUT I THINK HE WAS GLAD TO BE OUT FROM BEHIND THE SLOW DRIVER. IF YOU NEVER TAKE RISKS, YOU NEVER GET OUT FROM BEHIND SLOW DRIVERS, I TOLD HIM. BELIEVE IT OR NOT I ONLY HAVE EVER GOTTEN ONE TICKET.  IT WAS NOT MY IDEA TO GO TO THE MALL AFTER DARK AND IT WAS NOT MY IDEA TO DRIVE. WHO'S THE "IDIOT"? 
> 
> 
> no franzia was involved in the driving, btw


What  item were you going to the mall for after dark ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> What  item were you going to the mall for after dark ?



MR ANIMAL NEEDED TO GET SOME SHIRTS EMBROIDERED WITH THE BAR LOGO ON THEM. HE PROMISED ME TACOS IF I WENT. I DIDN'T GET TACOS. I GOT A VODKA TONIC, SOME BEER, A FEW CHICKEN WINGS, AND A HARD TIME.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THIS THREAD IS LIKE A TURING TEST. BUT WHO IS TESTING WHOM?


i DON'T TEST WELL.




> GASP!!   BUTSRSLY is not a character from M.A.S.H?...  SRSLY!!


BUTT...BUTT...

----------


## oyarde

> MR ANIMAL NEEDED TO GET SOME SHIRTS EMBROIDERED WITH THE BAR LOGO ON THEM. HE PROMISED ME TACOS IF I WENT. I DIDN'T GET TACOS. I GOT A VODKA TONIC, SOME BEER, A FEW CHICKEN WINGS, AND A HARD TIME.


Always get the tacos up front .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Always get the tacos up front .


INDEED. I'M HUNGRY AND TOO AFRAID TO EAT THE LEFTOVER TUNA SALAD. I DOUBT IT WOULD PAIR WELL WITH VODKA TONICS, CHICKEN WINGS, AND BEER. HE PROMISED TO BUY ME TACOS TOMORROW BUT I'LL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE IT.

----------


## oyarde

> INDEED. I'M HUNGRY AND TOO AFRAID TO EAT THE LEFTOVER TUNA SALAD. I DOUBT IT WOULD PAIR WELL WITH VODKA TONICS, CHICKEN WINGS, AND BEER. HE PROMISED TO BUY ME TACOS TOMORROW BUT I'LL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE IT.


Save me some Vodka tonics and chicken wings .

----------


## oyarde

Sun afternoon I will be working on some life skills , going to clean out the chicken houses . Hopefully Danke will stop by and help out .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sun afternoon I will be working on some life skills , going to clean out the chicken houses . Hopefully Danke will stop by and help out .


YOU SKIPPED A DAY. 
TODAY, I'M GOING TO KFC TO GET SOME KIND OF NEW CHICKEN MR ANIMAL WANTS TO TRY. SINCE HE IS EATING IT FOR WORK, I WILL PAY FOR IT USING THE BAR DEBIT CARD. I USED THE DEBIT CARD THURSDAY TO BUY A KILT  FOR A LEPRECHAUN COSTUME. I TOLD MR ANIMAL I DIDN'T THINK LEPRECHAUNS WERE SCOTTISH BUT HE SAID THEY IMMIGRATED FROM SCOTLAND TO IRELAND BECAUSE THERE ARE MORE RAINBOWS IN IRELAND. I SAW A LOT OF RAINBOWS IN SCOTLAND. I DIDN'T SEE ANY DOLPHINS, THOUGH. I THOUGHT I SAW ONE BUT I'D HAD A LOT OF WHISKEY WITH LUNCH AND IT TURNED OUT TO BE BUOY. TRUE STORY. WE HAVE LIKE 50 PHOTOGRAPHS OF THAT DAMN BUOY. ANYWAY, MR ANIMAL IS DRESSING UP LIKE A SCOTCH/IRISH LEPRECHAUN THIS YEAR. I TOLD HIM TO WEAR SOMETHING UNDER HIS KILT OR PEOPLE WOULD SEE HIS LUCKY CHARMS. THAT'S A LIFE SKILL.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

DONALD LAMA

----------


## Danke

BUTSRSLY, nobody takes you.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> BUTSRSLY, nobody takes you.


'TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY' HAS BEEN ADDED TO YOUR PSYCHOLOGICAL PROFILE AS SOMETHING IMPORTANT TO YOU

NOTHING ELSE WAS LEARNED HERE

----------


## Danke

> 'TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY' HAS BEEN ADDED TO YOUR PSYCHOLOGICAL PROFILE AS SOMETHING IMPORTANT TO YOU
> 
> NOTHING ELSE WAS LEARNED HERE



SERIOUSLY?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YOU SKIPPED A DAY. 
> TODAY, I'M GOING TO KFC TO GET SOME KIND OF NEW CHICKEN MR ANIMAL WANTS TO TRY. SINCE HE IS EATING IT FOR WORK, I WILL PAY FOR IT USING THE BAR DEBIT CARD. I USED THE DEBIT CARD THURSDAY TO BUY A KILT  FOR A LEPRECHAUN COSTUME. I TOLD MR ANIMAL I DIDN'T THINK LEPRECHAUNS WERE SCOTTISH BUT HE SAID THEY IMMIGRATED FROM SCOTLAND TO IRELAND BECAUSE THERE ARE MORE RAINBOWS IN IRELAND. I SAW A LOT OF RAINBOWS IN SCOTLAND. I DIDN'T SEE ANY DOLPHINS, THOUGH. I THOUGHT I SAW ONE BUT I'D HAD A LOT OF WHISKEY WITH LUNCH AND IT TURNED OUT TO BE BUOY. TRUE STORY. WE HAVE LIKE 50 PHOTOGRAPHS OF THAT DAMN BUOY. ANYWAY, MR ANIMAL IS DRESSING UP LIKE A SCOTCH/IRISH LEPRECHAUN THIS YEAR.* I TOLD HIM TO WEAR SOMETHING UNDER HIS KILT OR PEOPLE WOULD SEE HIS LUCKY CHARMS. THAT'S A LIFE SKILL*.


ZUH? THE INTERNETS SAY ANIMALS(MR'S AND MS'S/MRS'S) DON'T WEAR ANYTHING UNDER THEIR KILTS-THEY LIKE IT WHEN PEOPLE SNEAK PEAKS AT UP THEIR KILTS AND OBSERVE THE LUCKY CHARMS. AND TO SEE THE SOURCE OF BAGPIPE POWERS.

----------


## TheTexan

> SRSLY?
> 
> TRUE STORY. I PRACTICED A LIFE SKILL TONIGHT. I DROVE (AFTER DARK) TO THE MALL AND BACK. IT WAS HARD AND I GOT BEHIND A DOUCHEBAG GOING 30 ON A COUNTRY ROAD IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE - THE SPEED LIMIT IS IRRELEVANT UNLESS YOU'RE A COP OR MR ANIMAL. I GOT FRUSTRATED AND DECIDED TO PASS IN A NO PASS AREA WHEN I SAW A LIGHT - IT WAS HEADLIGHTS COMING RIGHT AT ME. MR ANIMAL SCREAMED SOMETHING ABOUT LETTING ME DRIVE AND I THINK HE CALLED ME A  FEW NAMES AS MY LIFE FLASHED BEFORE MY EYES. I PULLED OVER AND LET HIM COMMANDEER THE MINIVAN BUT I THINK HE WAS GLAD TO BE OUT FROM BEHIND THE SLOW DRIVER. IF YOU NEVER TAKE RISKS, YOU NEVER GET OUT FROM BEHIND SLOW DRIVERS, I TOLD HIM. BELIEVE IT OR NOT I ONLY HAVE EVER GOTTEN ONE TICKET.  IT WAS NOT MY IDEA TO GO TO THE MALL AFTER DARK AND IT WAS NOT MY IDEA TO DRIVE. WHO'S THE "IDIOT"? 
> 
> 
> no franzia was involved in the driving, btw


TOO LONG DID NOT READ

everything is better with franzia.  everything.

----------


## bubbleboy

> TOO LONG DID NOT READ
> 
> everything is better with franzia.  everything.


shouldn't text and drive.

----------


## TheTexan

> shouldn't text and drive.


Yes.  That's true, texting and driving can be very dangerous.

----------


## wmmonk

> Yes.  That's true, texting and driving can be very dangerous.


I think it's also against the law in several states now, and we want to be law abiding citizens.
If we don't like a law, we can hopefully vote and have it changed.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I think it's also against the law in several states now, and we want to be law abiding citizens.
> If we don't like a law, we can hopefully vote and have it changed.


Vote HARD Vote EARLY Vote OFTEN. Surely it'll work one of these days...

----------


## wmmonk

> Vote HARD Vote EARLY Vote OFTEN. *Surely it'll work one of these days*...


I'm really thinking THIS is OUR year. 2016 will be the year the world knows Americans woke up, and voted the best way possible!

----------


## TheTexan

> I'm really thinking THIS is OUR year. 2016 will be the year the world knows Americans woke up, and voted the best way possible!


Trump!  Trump!  Trump!  Trump!

----------


## wmmonk

> Trump!  Trump!  Trump!  Trump!


Be careful with that chant, you might win some undecided voters over with it. Your enthusiasm alone is almost contagious.

That being said, VERMIN SUPREME, 2016! THE ONLY CANDIDATE THAT WILL TRAVEL BACK IN TIME AND FIX PROBLEMS, BEFORE THEY ARE PROBLEMS!

He's the most presidental, of all the candidates!

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Vote HARD Vote EARLY Vote OFTEN. Surely it'll work one of these days...


INCORRECT.

THE ONLY THING THAT HAS EVER WORKED IN POLITICS IS MAKING ANTI-WAR MUSIC VIDEOS ALA THE DIXIE CHICKS

----------


## BUTSRSLY

A FRIEND AND I WERE LOOKING AT A DEPRESSINGLY SMALL PORTION OF THE UNIVERSE/BODY OF KNOWLEDGE ONE EVE.

I ASKED HIM.  I SEZ

LIST TWO THINGS THAT, AS YOU PRIORITIZE AND EVALUATE THE HUMAN EXPERIENCE, YOUR SELF OF SELFS, AND THE WORLD AROUND YOU, YOU MIGHT SPEND A FEW HOURS ON TODAY.

HE SAID DONALD TRUMP AND MARCO RUBIO

AND I KICKED HIM SQUARELY IN THE NUTS

----------


## BUTSRSLY

NO I'M JUST SAYING THAT IT'S HARD TO BRAG ABOUT HUMANS TOO MUCH WHEN MY EXPERIENCE WITH THE INTERNET IN 2016 IS THE SAME AS MY EXPERIENCE WITH THE PLAYSTATION 1

STILL STUCK ON A $#@!ING LOADING SCREEN

----------


## BUTSRSLY

NO I JUST MEAN THAT MY OPINION ON GOD IS THE SAME AS MY OPINION OF THE GERMAN PEOPLE

THEY EITHER CREATED HITLER, LIKE HIM, OR ARE POWERLESS TO STOP HIM

----------


## BUTSRSLY

NO IT'S JUST THAT THE LOGICAL CONCLUSION TO ALL THIS IS THAT ONE DAY A PRESIDENTIAL CANDIDATE WILL BE ENJOYING THE ARTIFICIAL VAGINA BUILT INTO HIS PANTS DURING THE STATE OF THE UNION SPEECH

AND IT AIN'T NO THANG

----------


## BUTSRSLY

NO I JUST THINK THAT MICHELLE OBAMA AND TAYLOR SWIFT ARE EVERYTHING THAT IS WRONG WITH AMERICANS WHO ARE CAPABLE OF DISLIKING MICHELLE OBAMA AND TAYLOR SWIFT

----------


## TheTexan

> NO I JUST THINK THAT MICHELLE OBAMA AND TAYLOR SWIFT ARE EVERYTHING THAT IS WRONG WITH AMERICANS WHO ARE CAPABLE OF DISLIKING MICHELLE OBAMA AND TAYLOR SWIFT


Y U NO LIKE TAYLOR

----------


## oyarde

> Y U NO LIKE TAYLOR


I have not meet her , that I recall.

----------


## Suzanimal

MR ANIMAL ASKED ME TO BUY HIM LIVERWURST AT THE STORE. I DID AND HE KEEPS TRYING TO MAKE ME TASTE IT. I DON'T LIKE LIVER, WHY WOULD I LIKE THE WURST PART? NO MEANS NO. I TOLD HIM, I DON'T WANT TO HEAR ABOUT LIVERWURST FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE. HE ASKED ME IF I WAS ON MY PERIOD.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I am going out in the rain , getting the plow out .Checking everything for use on Wed or Thurs.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'M TIRED TODAY BECAUSE, ALTHOUGH, I WOKE UP AT THE SAME TIME, I LOST AN HOUR OF SLEEP.

----------


## Danke

> I'M TIRED TODAY BECAUSE, ALTHOUGH, I WOKE UP AT THE SAME TIME, I LOST AN HOUR OF SLEEP.


YOU WILL GET IT BACK IN THE FALL.

----------


## Suzanimal

> YOU WILL GET IT BACK IN THE FALL.


SO I WILL HAVE TO BE TIRED ALL SUMMER? THANKS FOR RUINING MY SUMMER, DOUCHE BAGS. (I DIDN'T MEAN YOU, DANKE. YOU'RE NOT A DOUCHE. I MEANT THE PERSON OR PERSONS WHO BORROWED MY HOUR WITHOUT MY PERMISSION)

----------


## Danke

> SO I WILL HAVE TO BE TIRED ALL SUMMER? THANKS FOR RUINING MY SUMMER, DOUCHE BAGS. (I DIDN'T MEAN YOU, DANKE. YOU'RE NOT A DOUCHE. I MEANT THE PERSON OR PERSONS WHO BORROWED MY HOUR WITHOUT MY PERMISSION)


EAT LIVERWURST FOR MORE ENERGY AND HELP WITH YOUR PERIODS.

----------


## oyarde

> I'M TIRED TODAY BECAUSE, ALTHOUGH, I WOKE UP AT THE SAME TIME, I LOST AN HOUR OF SLEEP.


The original suggested purpose of that was to save lamp oil , coming from a guy whose Father was a candle maker . Biggest hoax ever .

----------


## oyarde

I put the battery charger on the tractor , got it started , plowed my potato patch ,cleaned out the third chicken house , I got the other two yesterday in the rain.Having a beer and some Lasagna now.

----------


## Danke

> I put the battery charger on the tractor , got it started , plowed my potato patch ,cleaned out the third chicken house , I got the other two yesterday in the rain.Having a beer and some Lasagna now.


INJUNS EAT LASAGNA?

----------


## oyarde

> INJUNS EAT LASAGNA?


Slim pickin's unless I fire up the grill , Mrs O is laid up in a cast on the leather couch after foot surgery last week.

----------


## Danke

> Slim pickin's unless I fire up the grill , Mrs O is laid up in a cast on the leather couch after foot surgery last week.


FROM DOING A RAIN DANCE AGAIN?

----------


## oyarde

> FROM DOING A RAIN DANCE AGAIN?


Nah , she dropped a half gallon soup can on her foot few yr.'s ago , it never healed right.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Nah , she dropped a half gallon soup can on her foot few yr.'s ago , it never healed right.


POOR MRS O. BUY HER SOME NEW SHOES WHEN SHE RECOVERS.

----------


## Occam's Banana

WHAT IS VERMIN SUPREME'S POSITION ON THE LIVERWURST ISSUE?

----------


## Suzanimal

> WHAT IS VERMIN SUPREME'S POSITION ON THE LIVERWURST ISSUE?



I DOUBT IT. IT'S ON THE INTERNET THAT LIVERWURST CAUSES A MUSHY BROWN BUILD UP ON YOUR TEETH (THE SCIENTIFIC TERM IS DOO DOO TOOF) AND IT GIVES YOU SICKENING HALITOSIS. I CAN VOUCH FOR THIS. I SERIOUSLY DOUBT MR. SUPREME WOULD RECOMMEND A FOOD THAT HAS SUCH A VILE EFFECT (AFFECT? I ALWAYS CONFUSE THOSE TWO) ON YOUR ORAL HEALTH.

MR ANIMAL DIDN'T DISCLOSE HIS LOVE OF THE LIVERWURST UNTIL _AFTER_ WE WERE MARRIED, BTW.  I SHOULD'VE BEEN MORE SUSPICIOUS OF HIM BECAUSE HE'S A GERMAN. I FIGURED HE WAS OKAY BECAUSE HIS PARENTS CAME HERE AS CHILDREN BUT I GUESS HE'S A LITTLE TOO CLOSE TO THE KRAUT BARREL IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. HE SAYS HE MARRIED DOWN BECAUSE HE'S PART OF THE "MASTER RACE" AND I'M JUST A MONGREL (NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH MONGOLIAN BUT I SUPPOSE IT'S WITHIN THE REALM OF POSSIBILITY THAT I HAVE SOME MONGOLIAN IN ME) BUT I SAY MONGRELS ARE THE SMARTEST DOGS SO I FIGURE THAT GOES FOR HUMANS, TOO.

EDITED TO ADD...
MR SUPREME IS GOOD ON WOMAN'S ISSUES AND UNDERSTANDS THAT SOMETIMES WE'RE BITCHES EVEN WHEN WE'RE NOT MENSTRUATING.

----------


## TheTexan

IF GERMANS WERE THE MASTER RACE THEY WOULDNT HAVE LOST TWO CONSECUTIVE WORLD WARS TO **AMERICA**

----------


## Suzanimal

> IF GERMANS WERE THE MASTER RACE THEY WOULDNT HAVE LOST TWO CONSECUTIVE WORLD WARS TO **AMERICA**





> Donald Trump / Rand Paul (Vice Pres) 2016!!!!


YOUR PRESIDENTIAL PICK IS A...GERMAN!!! THEY'RE TAKING OVER. I THINK THE BEST WAY TO STOP THEM IS TO BAN LIVERWURST. IF THERE'S NO LIVERWURST, THEY'LL GO BACK TO THEIR MOTHERLAND, FATHERLAND, DEUTSCHLAND...WHATEVER.




> Trump's father was born in Woodhaven, Queens, the son of Elizabeth (née Christ) and Frederick Trump, emigrants who moved to the United States from Germany in 1885.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump

----------


## TheTexan

> YOUR PRESIDENTIAL PICK IS A...GERMAN!!! THEY'RE TAKING OVER. I THINK THE BEST WAY TO STOP THEM IS TO BAN LIVERWURST. IF THERE'S NO LIVERWURST, THEY'LL GO BACK TO THEIR MOTHERLAND, FATHERLAND, DEUTSCHLAND...WHATEVER.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump


Drumpf! Drumpf! Drumpf!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Drumpf! Drumpf! Drumpf!


A VOTE FOR DRUMPF IS A VOTE FOR LIVERWURST AND POOR ORAL HYGIENE.

----------


## TheTexan

> A VOTE FOR DRUMPF IS A VOTE FOR LIVERWURST AND POOR ORAL HYGIENE.


TRUMP / SUPREME (VP) 2016 FOR.WHITE NON IMMIGRANT TEETH FRON SEA TO NON IMMIGRANT SEA

----------


## Suzanimal

> TRUMP / SUPREME (VP) 2016 FOR.WHITE NON IMMIGRANT TEETH FRON SEA TO NON IMMIGRANT SEA


I CANNOT ENDORSE DRUMPF EVEN WITH SUPREME ON THE TICKET. I MAY BE PART MONGOLIAN AND I DON'T HAVE 2000 YEARS TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET THROUGH THE $#@!ING WALL DRUMPF WANTS TO BUILD.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I DOUBT IT. IT'S ON THE INTERNET THAT LIVERWURST CAUSES A MUSHY BROWN BUILD UP ON YOUR TEETH (THE SCIENTIFIC TERM IS DOO DOO TOOF) AND IT GIVES YOU SICKENING HALITOSIS. I CAN VOUCH FOR THIS. I SERIOUSLY DOUBT MR. SUPREME WOULD RECOMMEND A FOOD THAT HAS SUCH A VILE EFFECT (AFFECT? I ALWAYS CONFUSE THOSE TWO) ON YOUR ORAL HEALTH.


AFFECT IS A VERB.  EFFECT IS A NOUN.  AFFECT CAN DO THINGS.  EFFECT IS A THING.




> MR ANIMAL DIDN'T DISCLOSE HIS LOVE OF THE LIVERWURST UNTIL _AFTER_ WE WERE MARRIED, BTW.  I SHOULD'VE BEEN MORE SUSPICIOUS OF HIM BECAUSE HE'S A GERMAN. I FIGURED HE WAS OKAY BECAUSE HIS PARENTS CAME HERE AS CHILDREN BUT I GUESS HE'S A LITTLE TOO CLOSE TO THE KRAUT BARREL IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. HE SAYS HE MARRIED DOWN BECAUSE HE'S PART OF THE "MASTER RACE" AND I'M JUST A MONGREL (NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH MONGOLIAN BUT I SUPPOSE IT'S WITHIN THE REALM OF POSSIBILITY THAT I HAVE SOME MONGOLIAN IN ME) BUT I SAY MONGRELS ARE THE SMARTEST DOGS SO I FIGURE THAT GOES FOR HUMANS, TOO.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD...
> MR SUPREME IS GOOD ON WOMAN'S ISSUES AND UNDERSTANDS THAT SOMETIMES WE'RE BITCHES EVEN WHEN WE'RE NOT MENSTRUATING.


FASCINATING

----------


## BUTSRSLY

PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD ARE UNUSUALLY HUNGRY

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD ARE UNUSUALLY HUNGRY


HOW DID YOU KNOW ?!

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> IF GERMANS WERE THE MASTER RACE THEY WOULDNT HAVE LOST TWO CONSECUTIVE WORLD WARS TO **AMERICA**


THEY DID NOT LOSE EITHER.  ONE NEEDS TO BRUSH UP ON HISTORY BEFORE ONE PLACES ONE'S OPINIONS ON ONE'S SHARED WEB RESOURCE.

THE GERMANS PULLED A BEN CARSON.  THEY BOWED OUT IN FAVOR OF AN OPPORTUNITY TO EMBED JUST BELOW THE WORLD CONSCIOUS WITHIN THE OTHER SUPERPOWER NATIONS.

KGB AND CIA OPERATION PAPERCLIP

THIS IS WHY IN 2016 YOU STILL SEE RACISM AND INDISCRIMINATE ERADICATION OF PRIMITIVE AFRICAN CULTURE IN FAVOR OF RESOURCE TRADING

----------


## BUTSRSLY

BUT THE MASTER RACE THING IS RETARDED, TRU

----------


## BUTSRSLY

ANYONE WHO BELIEVES THAT ANGLO = MORE INTELLIGENT:

I WILL CONCEDE THIS POINT IF YOU WILL CONCEDE THE POINT THAT NON-ANGLO = MORE ETHICAL

----------


## Suzanimal

MR ANIMAL GAVE ME A NASTY COLD AND THEN DRANK ALL THE NYQUIL AND USED ALL THE TISSUE. I'M STUCK BLOWING MY NOSE ON TOILET PAPER AND NOW I'M SORRY I DIDN'T INVEST IN THE CHARMIN. I ASKED HIM TO BRING HOME SOME MORE NYQUIL BUT HE BROUGHT HOME 'TUSSIN. WTF? HE SAID THE ROBITUSSIN WAS $2 MORE AND THEY WERE OUT OF NYQUIL. HE DOESN'T SEEM TO THINK THE ROBI IS WORTH THE $2 BUT I WOULD'VE SPRUNG FOR THE ROBI IF I MADE HIM SICK AND USED UP ALL THE MEDICINE AND TISSUE. HE SAID HE FORGOT THE TISSUE. I THINK HE'S TRYING TO KILL ME.

I THINK I INVENTED A LIFE HACK, THOUGH. I GOT TIRED OF CARRYING AROUND MY ROLL OF TOILET PAPER SO I RAN THE BELT OF MY ROBE THROUGH THE TP HOLE SO I HAVE IT WITH ME AT ALL TIMES. NOW I'M PREPARED FOR SURPRISE SNOT ROCKETS. I FILLED ONE POCKET WITH LUDENS CHERRY COUGH DROPS (I DON'T THINK THEY ACTUALLY WORK BUT THEY TASTE YUMMY) AND THE OTHER HOLDS MY USED TP. MR ANIMAL SAYS I SHOULD BURN THIS ROBE WHEN I GET BETTER.

----------


## TheTexan

> AFFECT IS A VERB.  EFFECT IS A NOUN.  AFFECT CAN DO THINGS.  EFFECT IS A THING.
> 
> 
> 
> FASCINATING


EXCEPT WHEN EFFECTING AN AFFECT

----------


## Danke

> MR ANIMAL GAVE ME A NASTY COLD AND THEN DRANK ALL THE NYQUIL AND USED ALL THE TISSUE. I'M STUCK BLOWING MY NOSE ON TOILET PAPER AND NOW I'M SORRY I DIDN'T INVEST IN THE CHARMIN. I ASKED HIM TO BRING HOME SOME MORE NYQUIL BUT HE BROUGHT HOME 'TUSSIN. WTF? HE SAID THE ROBITUSSIN WAS $2 MORE AND THEY WERE OUT OF NYQUIL. HE DOESN'T SEEM TO THINK THE ROBI IS WORTH THE $2 BUT I WOULD'VE SPRUNG FOR THE ROBI IF I MADE HIM SICK AND USED UP ALL THE MEDICINE AND TISSUE. HE SAID HE FORGOT THE TISSUE. I THINK HE'S TRYING TO KILL ME.
> 
> I THINK I INVENTED A LIFE HACK, THOUGH. I GOT TIRED OF CARRYING AROUND MY ROLL OF TOILET PAPER SO I RAN THE BELT OF MY ROBE THROUGH THE TP HOLE SO I HAVE IT WITH ME AT ALL TIMES. NOW I'M PREPARED FOR SURPRISE SNOT ROCKETS. I FILLED ONE POCKET WITH LUDENS CHERRY COUGH DROPS (I DON'T THINK THEY ACTUALLY WORK BUT THEY TASTE YUMMY) AND THE OTHER HOLDS MY USED TP. MR ANIMAL SAYS I SHOULD BURN THIS ROBE WHEN I GET BETTER.


YOU NEED TO WORK ON YOUR SANDWICH MAKING.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I DOUBT IT. IT'S ON THE INTERNET THAT LIVERWURST CAUSES A MUSHY BROWN BUILD UP ON YOUR TEETH (THE SCIENTIFIC TERM IS DOO DOO TOOF) AND IT GIVES YOU SICKENING HALITOSIS. I CAN VOUCH FOR THIS. I SERIOUSLY DOUBT MR. SUPREME WOULD RECOMMEND A FOOD THAT HAS SUCH A VILE EFFECT (AFFECT? I ALWAYS CONFUSE THOSE TWO) ON YOUR ORAL HEALTH.
> 
> MR ANIMAL DIDN'T DISCLOSE HIS LOVE OF THE LIVERWURST UNTIL _AFTER_ WE WERE MARRIED, BTW.  I SHOULD'VE BEEN MORE SUSPICIOUS OF HIM BECAUSE HE'S A GERMAN. I FIGURED HE WAS OKAY BECAUSE HIS PARENTS CAME HERE AS CHILDREN BUT I GUESS HE'S A LITTLE TOO CLOSE TO THE KRAUT BARREL IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. HE SAYS HE MARRIED DOWN BECAUSE HE'S PART OF THE "MASTER RACE" AND I'M JUST A MONGREL (NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH MONGOLIAN BUT I SUPPOSE IT'S WITHIN THE REALM OF POSSIBILITY THAT I HAVE SOME MONGOLIAN IN ME) BUT I SAY MONGRELS ARE THE SMARTEST DOGS SO I FIGURE THAT GOES FOR HUMANS, TOO.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD...
> MR SUPREME IS GOOD ON WOMAN'S ISSUES AND UNDERSTANDS THAT SOMETIMES WE'RE BITCHES EVEN WHEN WE'RE NOT MENSTRUATING.


MR SUPREME HAS MADE MANDATORY TOOTHBRUSHING PART OF HIS PLATFORM. THIS WILL FEND OFF THE POTENTIAL HARM TO ORAL HEALTH. FEAR NOT, SUZANIMAL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THEY DID NOT LOSE EITHER.  ONE NEEDS TO BRUSH UP ON HISTORY BEFORE ONE PLACES ONE'S OPINIONS ON ONE'S SHARED WEB RESOURCE.
> 
> THE GERMANS PULLED A BEN CARSON.  THEY BOWED OUT IN FAVOR OF AN OPPORTUNITY TO EMBED JUST BELOW THE WORLD CONSCIOUS WITHIN THE OTHER SUPERPOWER NATIONS.
> 
> KGB AND CIA OPERATION PAPERCLIP
> 
> THIS IS WHY IN 2016 YOU STILL SEE RACISM AND INDISCRIMINATE ERADICATION OF PRIMITIVE AFRICAN CULTURE IN FAVOR OF RESOURCE TRADING


YOU SHOULD CREATE A BOOK AND/OR MOVIE ABOUT THIS.

----------


## oyarde

> IF GERMANS WERE THE MASTER RACE THEY WOULDNT HAVE LOST TWO CONSECUTIVE WORLD WARS TO **AMERICA**


If I was the master race , you would not lose war and would have more Coup than anyone.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

My eyes hurt. Too many caps.

----------


## Suzanimal

> My eyes hurt. Too many caps.


SHOW SOME RESPECT, MAN. BUTSRSLY IS HEARING DISABLED AND WE'RE YELLING BECAUSE YOU CAN'T DO SIGN LANGUAGE OVER THE INTERNET, DUH.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> EXCEPT WHEN EFFECTING AN AFFECT


  THE LEXICAL FU IS STRONG IN THIS ONE.

----------


## oyarde

Today was my first day of retirement . My reward was to get up @ the crack of dawn , take Mrs O to the Dr to get some stitches out of her foot.Got home about five hours later .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> If I was the master race , you would not lose war and would have more Coup than anyone.


MORE... COUP
MORE... COUP
NO LOSE WARRRRRRRRRRR
NO LOSE WARRRRRRRRRRR
WHO IS THE MASTER
THE MASTER RACE
IF I WAS THE MASTER
THE MASTER RACE
I AM THE MASTER
THE MASTER RACE
MORE... COUP
MORE... COUP
NO LOSE WARRRRRRRRRRR
NO LOSE WARRRRRRRRRRR

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IN WHICH POOH BEAR THINKS HE HAS A CLEVER HEADLINE

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HE WHOSE TREATMENT OF OTHERS IS DEPENDENT UPON MOOD

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HE WHOSE DELIBERATE CONSIDERATION BEGINS DURING THE PROCESS OF PLANNING THE MITIGATION OF PRIOR HASTY MISTAKES

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HE WHO UNDER-PROMISES AND UNDER-DELIVERS

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HE WHOSE OUTWARD CONDEMNATIONS ARE THE SOLE INTERRUPTION TO HIS INTERNAL SELF-CONDEMNATIONS

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Today was my first day of retirement . My reward was to get up @ the crack of dawn , take Mrs O to the Dr to get some stitches out of her foot.Got home about five hours later .


NO STEAK FOR BREAKFAST ?

----------


## oyarde

> NO STEAK FOR BREAKFAST ?


Sadly , no , but today will be eggs , potatoes and sausage .

----------


## oyarde

> MORE... COUP
> MORE... COUP
> NO LOSE WARRRRRRRRRRR
> NO LOSE WARRRRRRRRRRR
> WHO IS THE MASTER
> THE MASTER RACE
> IF I WAS THE MASTER
> THE MASTER RACE
> I AM THE MASTER
> ...


Excellent .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HE WHOSE LIGHT BANTER CONJURES INDIGESTION

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HE WHO AIMS TO PURGE ALL POSTS ON $#@!TY SOCIAL NETWORK LINKEDIN THAT REMIND HIM OF $#@!TY SOCIAL NETWORK FACEBOOK

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HE WHO 'JUST LIKES THE SOUND' OF C++

----------


## BUTSRSLY

CHEAP PRESCRIPTION MEDICATIONS

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HE WHO RUNS MONOLITHIC SMALLTOWN NEWSPAPER ONLINE EDITION ON A PAID SUBSCRIPTION MODEL

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HE WHOSE PRIDEFUL GLOW ENVELOPS EACH EDITORIAL DECISION AS TO 'WHAT IS NEWS'

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> DONALD LAMA


TOP O THE MORNIN

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HE WHO VOMITS ATOP OTHER, OLDER VOMIT

----------


## BUTSRSLY

WHEN DOCTOR HANDS YOU UMBILICAL SCISSORS, STALL

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IN A BUTSRSLY PRESIDENCY,

JURY SELECTION PROCESS WILL BE OVERHAULED
OPEN SOURCE STANDARDS OF REPUTATION WILL BE CRITERIA FOR DUTY
ANYONE WHO WANTS TO KNOW HOW TO GET OUT OF JURY DUTY WILL BE DEEMED UNFIT
ANYONE WHO DROOLS AT THE THOUGHT OF PROSECUTION WILL BE ON TRIAL

IN A DTRUMPF PRESIDENCY,

JURY SELECTION VIA 'THE APPRENTICE'

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IN A BUTSRSLY PRESIDENCY,

ALL PUBLIC SECTOR EMPLOYEES RELATED TO INTERSTATE COMMERCE WILL PAY REPARATIONS TO PROPERTY OWNERS
ILLEGAL ORIENTAL IMMIGRANTS WILL BE GIVEN FREE REIGN TO HAUL OFF HIGHWAY PIECES TO FOREIGN DEVELOPING COUNTRIES
MODERN, SENSIBLE TRANSPORTATION WILL DEVELOP ORGANICALLY TO COMMERCIAL NEED
AND I WILL HAVE MY OWN UNDERGROUND CHUTE

----------


## oyarde

I finished planting potatoes today and took the Mrs out for Scampi .

----------


## oyarde

> HE WHO RUNS MONOLITHIC SMALLTOWN NEWSPAPER ONLINE EDITION ON A PAID SUBSCRIPTION MODEL


That's nothing , you need to check out the Jesus Was A Muslim thread .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I finished planting potatoes today and took the Mrs out for Scampi .


AND THIS GUY WITH HIS POTATOS

----------


## BUTSRSLY

CONSIDERING EPITAPHS.

ALL THAT...
FOR THIS???

----------


## BUTSRSLY

I TELL PEOPLE, I TELL THEM

IF YOU WANT TO KNOW THE TRUTH, FOLLOW THE MONEY.

OR JUDAISM, WHAT DO I CARE?

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> That's nothing , you need to check out the Jesus Was A Muslim thread .


I STRUGGLE FOR CONFIDENCE THAT MY NEEDS OVERLAP IN ANY SUCH WAY

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IN A BUTSRSLY PRESIDENCY,

ALL REMOTELY STATIONED SERVICEPERSONS WILL BE REPOSITIONED AT THE PRESUMED BORDER OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (sic).

ANY OF THEM DUMB ENOUGH TO STAY THERE ARE WELCOME TO DO SO.

----------


## oyarde

> I STRUGGLE FOR CONFIDENCE THAT MY NEEDS OVERLAP IN ANY SUCH WAY


I completely understand .

----------


## oyarde

> IN A BUTSRSLY PRESIDENCY,
> 
> ALL REMOTELY STATIONED SERVICEPERSONS WILL BE REPOSITIONED AT THE PRESUMED BORDER OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (sic).
> 
> ANY OF THEM DUMB ENOUGH TO STAY THERE ARE WELCOME TO DO SO.


 That seems pretty coherent , how do I know this is really you ?

----------


## oyarde

> IN A BUTSRSLY PRESIDENCY,
> 
> ALL REMOTELY STATIONED SERVICEPERSONS WILL BE REPOSITIONED AT THE PRESUMED BORDER OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (sic).
> 
> ANY OF THEM DUMB ENOUGH TO STAY THERE ARE WELCOME TO DO SO.


 That seems pretty coherent , how do I know this is really you ?

----------


## BUTSRSLY

_Dazzling combinations are for the many, shifting wood is for the few._
Georg Kieninger

----------


## Suzanimal

> _Dazzling combinations are for the many, shifting wood is for the few._
> Georg Kieninger


BUTSRSLY, it's like you're speaking another language with your fancy font, color, and lower case letters. I can't find that font on RPF's. How the heck did you do that? Can you hear me or should I go back to shouting?

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I finished planting potatoes today and took the Mrs out for Scampi .


just kidding i don't know what's got into me i love potatos

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> BUTSRSLY, it's like you're speaking another language with your fancy font, color, and lower case letters. I can't find that font on RPF's. How the heck did you do that? Can you hear me or should I go back to shouting?


its fine whatever i just copied and pasted sigh

----------


## BUTSRSLY

meh life

i shall coffee upon it

----------


## BUTSRSLY

OK THAT'S BETTER.

IN A BUTSRSLY PRESIDENCY,

ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION WILL BE ONCE AND FOR ALL STRICTLY DEFINED AS TRESPASS UPON PROPERTY RIGHTFULLY OWNED BY AN INDIVIDUAL

AND 'OWNED' WILL BE STRICTLY DEFINED BY JELLO WRESTLING

----------


## BUTSRSLY

SOCKS SHOULD BE CONSIDERED FAR MORE DISPOSABLE THAN THEY TRADITIONALLY ARE

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IN A BUTSRSLY PRESIDENCY,

MIDDLE CLASS WHITE PEOPLE WHO SOCIALLY VALIDATe THEIR CAFFEINE ADDICTIONS THROUGH MONDAY JOKES WILL BE TICKLED SENSELESS

----------


## Suzanimal

> SOCKS SHOULD BE CONSIDERED FAR MORE DISPOSABLE THAN THEY TRADITIONALLY ARE


NO. I WOULD GO BROKE BUYING SOCKS. MY NUMBER TWO SON WILL WEAR ONLY HIGH QUALITY DRESS SOCKS AND UNLESS IT'S EXTREMELY HOT HE EVEN WEARS THEM WITH SANDALS. HE ALSO CONSIDERS SOCKS A LEGITIMATE SHOE SUBSTITUTE. ONCE HE STEPPED IN DOG POO WHILST PLAYING AIR SOFT IN SOCKS. I MADE HIM THROW THOSE AWAY. I BLAME HIS FATHERS DNA FOR HIS BAD FASHION CHOICES - HE WEARS SOCKS WITH CROCS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IN A BUTSRSLY PRESIDENCY,
> 
> MIDDLE CLASS WHITE PEOPLE WHO SOCIALLY VALIDATe THEIR CAFFEINE ADDICTIONS THROUGH MONDAY JOKES WILL BE TICKLED SENSELESS


WHAT ABOUT PEOPLE WHO VALIDATE THEIR ALCOHOL ADDICTIONS THROUGH FRIDAY JOKES?

----------


## oyarde

> meh life
> 
> i shall coffee upon it


I am doing that now .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> That seems pretty coherent , how do I know this is really you ?


WHEN YOU SAY, YOU, DO YOU MEAN, ME?  IF SO, THEN IT IS

----------


## oyarde

> WHEN YOU SAY, YOU, DO YOU MEAN, ME?  IF SO, THEN IT IS


Yes , that satisfies me that it is indeed , you .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> HE ALSO CONSIDERS SOCKS A LEGITIMATE SHOE SUBSTITUTE.


BRILLIANT CHILD




> HE WEARS SOCKS WITH CROCS.


FIGHTING THE GOOD FIGHT, TEARING DOWN THE MOSSY WALLS THAT EMILY POST BUILT AROUND US

----------


## BUTSRSLY

SOME DOMESTIC CHAMPIONS WOULD HAVE THE EXACT SAME NUMBER OF HANGARS AS CLOTHES TO HANG

I WEAR WINTER DRESS CLOTHES ON LAUNDRY DAY AND OPERATE AT HANGARS = CLOTHES - 5

----------


## Spikender

I don't know what happened. BUTSRSLY got about twenty times more entertaining since I've last read his posts.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

WHEN I BE OPENIN FRESH TRASHBAGS

----------


## Suzanimal

> I don't know what happened. BUTSRSLY got about twenty times more entertaining since I've last read his posts.


I THINK HE/SHE'S A PROPHET OR FOR PROFIT....WHATEVER.

----------


## Spikender

> I THINK HE/SHE'S A PROPHET OR FOR PROFIT....WHATEVER.


I badly want to respond in all caps to you but I can't bring myself to do it.

I'm not worthy of the All Caps Prophet for Profit BUTSRSLY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> IN A BUTSRSLY PRESIDENCY,
> 
> MIDDLE CLASS WHITE PEOPLE WHO SOCIALLY VALIDATe THEIR CAFFEINE ADDICTIONS THROUGH MONDAY JOKES WILL BE TICKLED SENSELESS


THAT SOUNDS CRUEL AND UNUSUAL.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL: PLUMBING

I LEARNED I AM NOT QUITE THE PLUMBER I THOUGHT I WAS.  AFTER 5 TRIPS TO THE POOL STORE THE MAN SUGGESTED I JUST HIRE SOMEONE TO DO IT BUT I KEPT AT IT AND I THINK I FINALLY HAVE IT RIGHT. SO FAR, NO LEAKS.

AMATEUR TIP: WEAR GLOVES. PLUMBERS GLUE DRIES REALLY FAST AND DOESN'T COME OFF YOUR SKIN EASILY.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IN A BUTSRSLY PRESIDENCY,
> 
> MIDDLE CLASS WHITE PEOPLE WHO SOCIALLY VALIDATe THEIR CAFFEINE ADDICTIONS THROUGH MONDAY JOKES WILL BE TICKLED SENSELESS

----------


## oyarde

I am for coffee on Mondays , is there a poll ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am for coffee on Mondays , is there a poll ?


I would vote super dooper hard in the Monday coffee poll. I just made another cup, btw.

----------


## oyarde

For Lifeskills today , I am putting up a target the size of a squirrel head and zeroing in the used Marlin .22 semi auto rifle I bought, I put 15 in it , that ought to do it.Then , probably walking around in my socks and drinking beer.

----------


## oyarde

Today's lifeskills , I am going to finish my taxes. Been putting it off . Hopefully , this time next yr could be my last.I am hoping by then the limit will be high enough and what I have to show will be low enough I no longer need to file. If I have to file after that , they will be paying me ,  after I figure deductible expenses .

----------


## Suzanimal

LEARNING TWITTER. IT'S GOING WELL. ROB MORROW IS FOLLOWING ME AND OUR OWN ORGINALIST IS LIKING MY TWEETS.

----------


## Suzanimal

TWITTER IS FULL OF USEFUL INFORMATION

----------


## Suzanimal

> THEY KEEP SAYING THAT BUT I'M REALLY NOT THAT SMART WHEN IT COMES TO, LIKE, INTELLIGENCE AND STUFF
> 
> FOR INSTANCE,
> 
> IN MY TEENAGE YEARS I FOUND IT WISE TO SPEND MONEY ON BEER WITH FREE WATER NEARBY
> 
> AND I BREATHE GENERALLY THROUGH MY MOUTH / FURTHER FROM MY BRAIN


I NEVER HAD FREE WATER BUT I LEARNED EARLY THAT BOONES FARM IS CHEAPER THAN WATER AND BEER. ALSO, THE WATER THAT FILLS YOUR TOILET IS THE SAME WATER THAT COMES OUT OF THE FAUCET. THINK ABOUT THAT.

----------


## oyarde

I have free water in the well , but I need to have a beer before I haul it up .

----------


## Carlybee

> I don't know what happened. BUTSRSLY got about twenty times more entertaining since I've last read his posts.


I know it stands for But Seriously, but when I see it my mind says Buttersly.

----------


## oyarde

> I know it stands for But Seriously, but when I see it my mind says Buttersly.


Same here , I like that better anyway.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> THE WATER THAT FILLS YOUR TOILET IS THE SAME WATER THAT COMES OUT OF THE FAUCET. THINK ABOUT THAT.


YES MA'AM.  WILL REPORT BACK WITH RESULTS.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I know it stands for But Seriously, but when I see it my mind says Buttersly.


FINE I KNOW YOUR NAME IS A COMBINATION OF THE NAME CARLY AND THE WORD BEE BUT WHEN I SEE IT MY MIND SAYS BEE CARLY.

SEE HOW PAINFUL THAT CAN BE?

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I NEVER HAD FREE WATER BUT I LEARNED EARLY THAT BOONES FARM IS CHEAPER THAN WATER AND BEER. ALSO, THE WATER THAT FILLS YOUR TOILET IS THE SAME WATER THAT COMES OUT OF THE FAUCET. THINK ABOUT THAT.





> YES MA'AM.  WILL REPORT BACK WITH RESULTS.


I HAVE DRAWN CONCLUSIONS BUT HAVE DETERMINED THAT SUCH PERSONAL INFORMATION SHOULD NOT BE DIVULGED OVER UNENCRYPTED LINES OF COMMUNICATION.

I HAVE CONCERNS THAT I MAY BE A PERSON OF INTEREST

EVEN THOUGH I DON'T HAVE TIME TO READ ALL THE POSTS OF MY LOVED ONES MUCH LESS CLEAN MY TOILET

SOMEONE MIGHT BE WATCHING!  I MEAN NOAM CHOMSKY IS JUST CHILLIN AT A RIPE 70+ YEARS OLD BUT, ME, I MIGHT BE IN DANGER!

----------


## BUTSRSLY

NEVERMIND, TURNS OUT I WAS HAVING A PREDICTABLE MIND/BODY RESPONSE TO A DEFICIENCY OF MAGNESIUM COMMONLY FOUND IN ROUGHAGE AND/OR SMOKING TOO MUCH CRACK

----------


## BUTSRSLY

GLANCED AT THE TV NEWS TODAY, THEY WERE SELLING TED CRUZ AS SHREWD AND CRAFTY CHESSMASTER.

I LOL'D AND RETURNED TO MY USUAL SOURCES WHERE VALUE IS PLACED ON CRITICAL THINKING

----------


## BUTSRSLY

TOP 3 HEDGES AGAINST THE APOCALYPSE:

1. NOT BEING AN $#@!
2. NOT BEING PICKY ABOUT FOOD
3. NOT BEING SO OBSESSED WITH THE APOCALYPSE THAT IT BECOMES A GLIMMER IN YOUR LUNATIC EYES AS YOU DESCRIBE THE DAY WHEN YOUR COMPULSION WILL PAY DIVIDENDS, DRIVING AWAY NEIGHBORS AND SLOWLY CONGEALING YOUR FORMER SELF INTO AN IMMOVABLE, INTRACTABLE, NON-ADAPTIVE HATEPILE THAT IS INCAPABLE OF SURVIVAL (BUT ROMANTIC ABOUT GRUNTING WHILE EATING RAW SQUIRRELFLESH)

HONORABLE MENTION:  THE OLDEST PROFESSION

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IF YOU'RE LIKE ME, YOU:

SIT DOWN ON A CHAIR TO MEDITATE, PUT YOUR ELBOWS ON YOUR KNEES, HOLD YOUR HEAD UP BY YOUR CHEEKS WITH YOUR KNUCKLES, BREATHE IN DEEPLY, THEN LOOK FORWARD TO NOTICE YOUR SHADOW LOOKS LIKE DARTH VADER / THE GREAT SPHINX

END MEDITATION

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> IF YOU'RE LIKE ME, YOU:
> 
> SIT DOWN ON A CHAIR TO MEDITATE, PUT YOUR ELBOWS ON YOUR KNEES, HOLD YOUR HEAD UP BY YOUR CHEEKS WITH YOUR KNUCKLES, BREATHE IN DEEPLY, THEN LOOK FORWARD TO NOTICE YOUR SHADOW LOOKS LIKE DARTH VADER / THE GREAT SPHINX
> 
> END MEDITATION


I PREFER TO BRING THE SOLES OF MY FEET TOGETHER AND TOUCH MY FOREHEAD TO THEM. VERY RELAXING.

----------


## Suzanimal

> NEVERMIND, TURNS OUT I WAS HAVING A PREDICTABLE MIND/BODY RESPONSE TO A DEFICIENCY OF MAGNESIUM COMMONLY FOUND IN ROUGHAGE AND/OR SMOKING TOO MUCH CRACK


CRACK IS WHACK.




> GLANCED AT THE TV NEWS TODAY, THEY WERE SELLING TED CRUZ AS SHREWD AND CRAFTY CHESSMASTER.
> 
> I LOL'D AND RETURNED TO MY USUAL SOURCES WHERE VALUE IS PLACED ON CRITICAL THINKING


I LOL'D BECAUSE I READ "SHREWD AND CRAFTY *CHEESEMASTER*" AT FIRST GLANCE AND IT WAS MORE BELIEVABLE. IT WOULD'VE EXPLAINED WISCONSIN, ANYWAY.

----------


## oyarde

> TOP 3 HEDGES AGAINST THE APOCALYPSE:
> 
> 1. NOT BEING AN $#@!
> 2. NOT BEING PICKY ABOUT FOOD
> 3. NOT BEING SO OBSESSED WITH THE APOCALYPSE THAT IT BECOMES A GLIMMER IN YOUR LUNATIC EYES AS YOU DESCRIBE THE DAY WHEN YOUR COMPULSION WILL PAY DIVIDENDS, DRIVING AWAY NEIGHBORS AND SLOWLY CONGEALING YOUR FORMER SELF INTO AN IMMOVABLE, INTRACTABLE, NON-ADAPTIVE HATEPILE THAT IS INCAPABLE OF SURVIVAL (BUT ROMANTIC ABOUT GRUNTING WHILE EATING RAW SQUIRRELFLESH)
> 
> HONORABLE MENTION:  THE OLDEST PROFESSION


I have my doubts that #1 will matter , but I prefer my squirrel over an open fire .

----------


## TheTexan

> I PREFER TO BRING THE SOLES OF MY FEET TOGETHER AND TOUCH MY FOREHEAD TO THEM. VERY RELAXING.


Ok sure

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ok sure


YOU'RE WELCOME. IT IS AN OLD FASHIONED YOGA/BALLET STRETCH.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I have my doubts that #1 will matter , but I prefer my squirrel over an open fire .


YOUR SELF SUFFICIENCY IS ADMIRABLE, YOUR ABILITY TO RESEARCH THE LATEST STUDY INTO THE EFFECT OF INTERPERSONAL RELATION ON MENTAL HEALTH IS STILL IN DOUBT

----------


## Suzanimal

> TOP 3 HEDGES AGAINST THE APOCALYPSE:
> 
> 1. NOT BEING AN $#@!
> 2. NOT BEING PICKY ABOUT FOOD
> 3. NOT BEING SO OBSESSED WITH THE APOCALYPSE THAT IT BECOMES A GLIMMER IN YOUR LUNATIC EYES AS YOU DESCRIBE THE DAY WHEN YOUR COMPULSION WILL PAY DIVIDENDS, DRIVING AWAY NEIGHBORS AND SLOWLY CONGEALING YOUR FORMER SELF INTO AN IMMOVABLE, INTRACTABLE, NON-ADAPTIVE HATEPILE THAT IS INCAPABLE OF SURVIVAL (BUT ROMANTIC ABOUT GRUNTING WHILE EATING RAW SQUIRRELFLESH)
> 
> HONORABLE MENTION:  THE OLDEST PROFESSION


I USED TO BE A BIG SURVIVOR FAN BUT REFUSED TO WATCH THE SHOW WITHOUT A PLATE OF CHICKEN WINGS TO SNACK ON. IT MADE ME FEEL GOOD TO CHEW ON CHICKEN WINGS WHILE ALL THOSE SUCKERS ON TV WERE STARVING. AND FOR SOME REASON, I GOT REAL EXCITED WHEN THE SURVIVORS WON A CHICKEN.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I LOL'D BECAUSE I READ "SHREWD AND CRAFTY *CHEESEMASTER*" AT FIRST GLANCE AND IT WAS MORE BELIEVABLE. IT WOULD'VE EXPLAINED WISCONSIN, ANYWAY.


THAT IS DEFINITELY WHAT I SHOULD HAVE SAID

----------


## Suzanimal

> IF YOU'RE LIKE ME, YOU:
> 
> SIT DOWN ON A CHAIR TO MEDITATE, PUT YOUR ELBOWS ON YOUR KNEES, HOLD YOUR HEAD UP BY YOUR CHEEKS WITH YOUR KNUCKLES, BREATHE IN DEEPLY, THEN LOOK FORWARD TO NOTICE YOUR SHADOW LOOKS LIKE DARTH VADER / THE GREAT SPHINX
> 
> END MEDITATION


I BOUGHT AN INFLATABLE HOT TUB AND SET IT UP IN MY GARAGE. I SIT IN THAT WITH A BOX OF FRANZIA WHEN I MEDITATE. MY SON'S AFRAID I'M GOING TO FALL ASLEEP AND DROWN BUT IT'S HARD TO RELAX WHEN PEOPLE KEEP OPENING THE GARAGE DOOR.


^^^THAT'S A TRUE STORY, BTW. I BOUGHT MYSELF AN INFLATABLE HOT TUB FOR CHRISTMAS AND SET IT UP IN MR ANIMAL'S PARKING SPOT. I HAVE A CART NEXT TO IT THAT HOLDS MY FRANZIA, A STACK OF SOLO CUPS, AND THE HOT TUB CHEMICALS. LUCKILY, FRANZIA TASTES JUST AS GOOD OUT OF PLASTIC AS IT DOES GLASS. YA CAN'T SAY THAT ABOUT FANCY WINES. MAYBE I'LL BUY SOME WATER WINGS, JUST IN CASE.

----------


## Carlybee

> I BOUGHT AN INFLATABLE HOT TUB AND SET IT UP IN MY GARAGE. I SIT IN THAT WITH A BOX OF FRANZIA WHEN I MEDITATE. MY SON'S AFRAID I'M GOING TO FALL ASLEEP AND DROWN BUT IT'S HARD TO RELAX WHEN PEOPLE KEEP OPENING THE GARAGE DOOR.
> 
> 
> ^^^THAT'S A TRUE STORY, BTW. I BOUGHT MYSELF AN INFLATABLE HOT TUB FOR CHRISTMAS AND SET IT UP IN MR ANIMAL'S PARKING SPOT. I HAVE A CART NEXT TO IT THAT HOLDS MY FRANZIA, A STACK OF SOLO CUPS, AND THE HOT TUB CHEMICALS. LUCKILY, FRANZIA TASTES JUST AS GOOD OUT OF PLASTIC AS IT DOES GLASS. YA CAN'T SAY THAT ABOUT FANCY WINES. MAYBE I'LL BUY SOME WATER WINGS, JUST IN CASE.



Time to get Mr. animal to spring for a real hot tub.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Time to get Mr. animal to spring for a real hot tub.


I GOT HIM TO SPRING FOR A POOL HEATER. I GOT THE POOL UP TO 90 DEGREES BUT IT RAINED. IT'S AT 86 RIGHT NOW. WHEN THE POOL GETS HOT TUB HOT, I PLAN ON PUTTING AWAY THE COLEMAN INFLATABLE. UNTIL THEN, MR ANIMAL IS PARKING IN THE DRIVEWAY.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

BUSY CUTTING BRICKS EXCEPT NOW BECAUSE I AM BUSY HAVING LUNCH.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'M BUSY DRINKING BAD COFFEE BUT SOON I'M GOING TO BE BUSY TAKING A SHOWER. THEN I'M GOING TO BE BUSY AT WALMART AND THEN MAYBE THE THRIFT STORE. I'M ALSO THINKING ABOUT STOPPING BY THE DOLLAR TREE FOR SOME POOL NOODLES. I LIKE TO CUT UP THE POOL NOODLES AND STICK THEM IN MY SHOES SO THEY DON'T LOSE THEIR SHAPE. THEN I'M GOING TO BE BUSY DOING LAUNDRY AND MAKING MEATLOAF AND BROCCOLI CASSEROLE. I WILL PROBABLY PUT ON MY MADONNA HEADSET AND WALK AROUND TALKING ON THE PHONE WHILE I'M DOING LAUNDRY AND COOKING BECAUSE I'M A MULTI-TASKER. OH, AND LATER THE DISHWASHER REPAIR GUY IS COMING SO I'M GOING TO BE BUSY TALKING TO HIM WHEN HE'S TRYING TO WORK. I CAN'T HELP IT, I'M CHATTY.

----------


## oyarde

> YOUR SELF SUFFICIENCY IS ADMIRABLE, YOUR ABILITY TO RESEARCH THE LATEST STUDY INTO THE EFFECT OF INTERPERSONAL RELATION ON MENTAL HEALTH IS STILL IN DOUBT


Probably remain in doubt .

----------


## Carlybee

> BUSY CUTTING BRICKS EXCEPT NOW BECAUSE I AM BUSY HAVING LUNCH.


Is that some euro way of saying cutting cheese or do you mean actually cutting bricks?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'M BUSY DRINKING BAD COFFEE BUT SOON I'M GOING TO BE BUSY TAKING A SHOWER. THEN I'M GOING TO BE BUSY AT WALMART AND THEN MAYBE THE THRIFT STORE. I'M ALSO THINKING ABOUT STOPPING BY THE DOLLAR TREE FOR SOME POOL NOODLES. I LIKE TO CUT UP THE POOL NOODLES AND STICK THEM IN MY SHOES SO THEY DON'T LOSE THEIR SHAPE. THEN I'M GOING TO BE BUSY DOING LAUNDRY AND MAKING MEATLOAF AND BROCCOLI CASSEROLE. I WILL PROBABLY PUT ON MY MADONNA HEADSET AND WALK AROUND TALKING ON THE PHONE WHILE I'M DOING LAUNDRY AND COOKING BECAUSE I'M A MULTI-TASKER. OH, AND LATER THE DISHWASHER REPAIR GUY IS COMING SO I'M GOING TO BE BUSY TALKING TO HIM WHEN HE'S TRYING TO WORK. I CAN'T HELP IT, I'M CHATTY.


MY SHIHAN USES POOL NOODLES TO DEMONSTRATE PROPER KESSA CUTS.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Is that some euro way of saying cutting cheese or do you mean actually cutting bricks?


Actual bricks.  SORRY, ACTUAL BRICKS.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I GOT HIM TO SPRING FOR A POOL HEATER. I GOT THE POOL UP TO 90 DEGREES BUT IT RAINED. IT'S AT 86 RIGHT NOW. WHEN THE POOL GETS HOT TUB HOT, I PLAN ON PUTTING AWAY THE COLEMAN INFLATABLE. UNTIL THEN, MR ANIMAL IS PARKING IN THE DRIVEWAY.


90????

DA FUQ???

THAT'S LIKE SWIMMING IN PISS.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HOW TO GET RID OF THE DARTH VADER PROBLEM:

STOP TRYING NOT TO MEDITATE ABOUT DARTH VADER.  INSTEAD, MEDITATE ABOUT NOTHING BUT DARTH VADER, IN AND AROUND AND THROUGH YOU, UNTIL YOU REALIZE IT'S NOT INTERESTING.  YOUR BRAIN ONLY THINKS IT'S INTERESTING IF IT IS IDENTIFIED AS AN OBSTACLE.  IF IT IS WELCOMED AND EMBRACED IT WASH AWAY LIKE TOILET WATER.

HOW TO GET RID OF THE GREAT SPHINX PROBLEM:

I HAVE NO IDEA

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HOW TO GET RID OF THE DARTH VADER PROBLEM:
> 
> STOP TRYING NOT TO MEDITATE ABOUT DARTH VADER.  INSTEAD, MEDITATE ABOUT NOTHING BUT DARTH VADER, IN AND AROUND AND THROUGH YOU, UNTIL YOU REALIZE IT'S NOT INTERESTING.  YOUR BRAIN ONLY THINKS IT'S INTERESTING IF IT IS IDENTIFIED AS AN OBSTACLE.  IF IT IS WELCOMED AND EMBRACED IT WASH AWAY LIKE TOILET WATER.
> *
> HOW TO GET RID OF THE GREAT SPHINX PROBLEM:
> *
> I HAVE NO IDEA


PERHAPS YOU SHOULD DEAL WITH YOUR GREAT SPHINCTER PROBLEM FIRST.

----------


## TheTexan

HOW MANY ARE YOUR LIFE SKILLS IN BETTER THAN NOW

----------


## Danke

> PERHAPS YOU SHOULD DEAL WITH YOUR GREAT SPHINCTER PROBLEM FIRST.


YES BUTSRSLY, CONSULT WITH THIS^ EXPERT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YES BUTSRSLY, CONSULT WITH THIS^ EXPERT.


I HAVE NO EXPERTISE IN THIS AREA. THIS GUY^^ GAINED HIS EXPERTISE IN MEXICO AND IS PROBABLY THE BEST SPHINCTER GUY OUT THERE. EDUARDO CERTAINLY THINKS SO.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 90????
> 
> DA FUQ???
> 
> THAT'S LIKE SWIMMING IN PISS.


I SHOULD'VE CLARIFIED - WE HAVE AN OOL WITH A HEATER. NOT A POOL WITH A P.

----------


## TheTexan

> I HAVE NO EXPERTISE IN THIS AREA. THIS GUY^^ GAINED HIS EXPERTISE IN MEXICO AND IS PROBABLY THE BEST SPHINCTER GUY OUT THERE. EDUARDO CERTAINLY THINKS SO.


IT IS VERY UNCOMMON FOR MEXICANS TO BE GAY

BUT THERE ARE EXCEPTIONS

----------


## Suzanimal

> HOW TO GET RID OF THE DARTH VADER PROBLEM:
> 
> STOP TRYING NOT TO MEDITATE ABOUT DARTH VADER.  INSTEAD, MEDITATE ABOUT NOTHING BUT DARTH VADER, IN AND AROUND AND THROUGH YOU, UNTIL YOU REALIZE IT'S NOT INTERESTING.  YOUR BRAIN ONLY THINKS IT'S INTERESTING IF IT IS IDENTIFIED AS AN OBSTACLE.  IF IT IS WELCOMED AND EMBRACED IT WASH AWAY LIKE TOILET WATER.
> 
> HOW TO GET RID OF THE GREAT SPHINX PROBLEM:
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA


PRO TIP: DRINK A BOX OF FRANZIA AND YOU'LL FORGET ALL THAT $#@!.

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow , lifeskills start with getting out the metal detector and shovel .Looking for my buddies ring he lost while filling in a hole in his yard and seeding it .

----------


## Danke

> IT IS VERY UNCOMMON FOR MEXICANS TO BE GAY
> 
> BUT THERE ARE EXCEPTIONS


I  DON'T WANT TO KNOW HOW YOU KNOW THIS.

----------


## TheTexan

> I  DON'T WANT TO KNOW HOW YOU KNOW THIS.


TRUST ME YOU DONT

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> PERHAPS YOU SHOULD DEAL WITH YOUR GREAT SPHINCTER PROBLEM FIRST.


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A LEON SPINX PROBLEM

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT BUTSRSLY THINKS OF THE VERMIN SUPREME CAMPAIGN THUS FAR.

----------


## oyarde

Having coffee now , thinking about what lifeskills to work on today . I have a tree down in a field I need to cut up , but that seems like work, so , I dunno .

----------


## Suzanimal

LAUNDRY, PAINTING NAILS, BABYSITTING, AND OVERSEEING THE REPAIRMAN FIXING MY DISHWASHER ARE MY LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY. I ALSO NEED TO CALL MR ANIMAL AND FIND OUT IF HE'S GOING TO TAKE OFF WORK TO ESCORT ME TO THE LESBIAN COP WEDDING SO I CAN RSVP.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Having coffee now , thinking about what lifeskills to work on today . I have a tree down in a field I need to cut up , but that seems like work, so , I dunno .


TODAY I WANT TO WORK ON MY LIFE SKILL OF KICKBOXING. IT IS ALREADY TOO HOT TO PRACTICE DURING THE MIDDLE OF THE DAY OR EARLY AFTERNOON.

----------


## oyarde

> TODAY I WANT TO WORK ON MY LIFE SKILL OF KICKBOXING. IT IS ALREADY TOO HOT TO PRACTICE DURING THE MIDDLE OF THE DAY OR EARLY AFTERNOON.


I can relate . I am sweating hard . got started cutting up my tree 4 or 5 hours ago , got done , loaded up a load of Wild Cherry , threw some deboned chicken thighs and polish sausages on the grill.They are done.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> TODAY I WANT TO WORK ON MY LIFE SKILL OF KICKBOXING. IT IS ALREADY TOO HOT TO PRACTICE DURING THE MIDDLE OF THE DAY OR EARLY AFTERNOON.


SOMEONE I KNOW WENT TO GO KICKBOXING FOR THE FIRST TIME RECENTLY. HE CLAIMED IT HURT HIS HEAD. I TOLD HIM HE WASN'T DOING IT RIGHT. THE OTHER GUY'S HEAD SHOULD HURT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> SOMEONE I KNOW WENT TO GO KICKBOXING FOR THE FIRST TIME RECENTLY. HE CLAIMED IT HURT HIS HEAD. I TOLD HIM HE WASN'T DOING IT RIGHT. THE OTHER GUY'S HEAD SHOULD HURT.


WISE ADVICE. YOU ARE GOOD FRIEND.  ~HUGS~

----------


## Carlybee

> THAT SOUNDS LIKE A LEON SPINX PROBLEM


OR LIKE A SPHYNX CAT

----------


## Carlybee

> SOMEONE I KNOW WENT TO GO KICKBOXING FOR THE FIRST TIME RECENTLY. HE CLAIMED IT HURT HIS HEAD. I TOLD HIM HE WASN'T DOING IT RIGHT. THE OTHER GUY'S HEAD SHOULD HURT.


SOUNDS LIKE A TBI LOOKING FOR A PLACE TO HAPPEN

----------


## Carlybee

Worked all day and spent most of the night trying to make a website, which I have no life skills at.

----------


## oyarde

> LAUNDRY, PAINTING NAILS, BABYSITTING, AND OVERSEEING THE REPAIRMAN FIXING MY DISHWASHER ARE MY LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY. I ALSO NEED TO CALL MR ANIMAL AND FIND OUT IF HE'S GOING TO TAKE OFF WORK TO ESCORT ME TO THE LESBIAN COP WEDDING SO I CAN RSVP.


Tell him  you really need to go to the reception .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Tell him  you really need to go to the reception .


HE'S GOING. SAID HE WOULDN'T MISS IT FOR THE WORLD.

----------


## Suzanimal

TODAY'S LIFE SKILLS:

1. BUYING A COFFEE POT. STILL HAVEN'T MASTERED THAT ONE YET.
2. REMOVING TEENAGE BOY STANK FROM MY KID'S ROOM. *SHUDDERS*
3. MAKING MY SHOPPING LIST, WHICH I WILL FORGET. I WORK VERY HARD MAKING LISTS AND NEVER REMEMBER THE DAMN THINGS.
4. PUTTING TOGETHER A CHAIR I ORDERED FROM STAPLES.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

SO YOU WANT TO KNOW MORE ABOUT THE ARMY.

POTATO PEELS ARE THE MOST NUTRITIOUS PORTION OF THE POTATO

I REST MY CASE

----------


## Suzanimal

> SO YOU WANT TO KNOW MORE ABOUT THE ARMY.
> 
> POTATO PEELS ARE THE MOST NUTRITIOUS PORTION OF THE POTATO
> 
> I REST MY CASE


THAT REMINDED ME TO PUT POTATOES ON MY LIST. I BUY THEM UNPEELED.

----------


## Suzanimal

> TODAY'S LIFE SKILLS:
> 
> 1. BUYING A COFFEE POT. STILL HAVEN'T MASTERED THAT ONE YET.
> 2. REMOVING TEENAGE BOY STANK FROM MY KID'S ROOM. *SHUDDERS*
> 3. MAKING MY SHOPPING LIST, WHICH I WILL FORGET. I WORK VERY HARD MAKING LISTS AND NEVER REMEMBER THE DAMN THINGS.
> 4. PUTTING TOGETHER A CHAIR I ORDERED FROM STAPLES.


I MADE MY LIST AND GOT DRESSED BUT THE CHAIR CAME AND I DECIDED TO PUT THAT TOGETHER FIRST. THAT CHAIR WAS A BIGGER PROJECT THAN I ANTICIPATED AND REQUIRED THE ASSISTANCE OF BOTH MY SONS. I DECIDED TO RUN MY ERRANDS TOMORROW BECAUSE WE STILL HAVE A LITTLE FOOD LEFT IN THE HOUSE.

----------


## oyarde

> SO YOU WANT TO KNOW MORE ABOUT THE ARMY.
> 
> POTATO PEELS ARE THE MOST NUTRITIOUS PORTION OF THE POTATO
> 
> I REST MY CASE


 tasty hashbrowns with scrumptious army 
sausage gravy are better with out the peels

----------


## Suzanimal

> TODAY'S LIFE SKILLS:
> 
> 1. BUYING A COFFEE POT. STILL HAVEN'T MASTERED THAT ONE YET.
> 2. REMOVING TEENAGE BOY STANK FROM MY KID'S ROOM. *SHUDDERS*
> 3. MAKING MY SHOPPING LIST, WHICH I WILL FORGET. I WORK VERY HARD MAKING LISTS AND NEVER REMEMBER THE DAMN THINGS.
> 4. PUTTING TOGETHER A CHAIR I ORDERED FROM STAPLES.


LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY:
1. QUIT PROCRASTINATING.

----------


## oyarde

Lifeskills today were stocking up my case at the Antique Mall , mowing the ditch ( tanktrap ) , getting eggs ready to sell on Mon. and mowing the front lawn. Time for a cold beer .

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

JUST PRACTICED MAKING HAMBURGER BUNS. IN MY OPINION THAT IS AN ESSENTIAL LIFESKILL. JUST IMAGINE A WORLD WHERE THERE ARE NO HAMBURGER BUNS, WHAT WOULD YOU PUT YOUR HAMBURGER ON ? RIGHT, THAT IS WHY I AM PRACTICING THIS ESSENTIAL LIFE SKILL. I MUST SAY, I DID PRETTY GOOD WITH MY PRACTICE. WHEN THEY CAME OUT OF THE OVEN I CUT ONE IN HALF AND PUT SOME MELTY MURIKA CHEESE ON IT, IT WAS GREAT. IF AMERICA WOULD EAT THAT ALL DAY EVERY DAY AMERICA WOULD BE GREAT AGAIN, LET ME TELL YOU. 

JUST AS A SIDE-NOTE, I AM TYPING EVERYTHING IN THIS TOPIC WHILE KEEPING MY RIGHT SHIFT DOWN WITH MY RIGHT PINKY FINGER, BECAUSE I BELIEVE THAT IS WITHIN THE SPIRIT OF THE TOPIC. IT SEEMS LIKE USING CAPS-LOC IS A COP-OUT. BUT THAT IS JUST MY OPINON. OF COURSE.

----------


## oyarde

> JUST PRACTICED MAKING HAMBURGER BUNS. IN MY OPINION THAT IS AN ESSENTIAL LIFESKILL. JUST IMAGINE A WORLD WHERE THERE ARE NO HAMBURGER BUNS, WHAT WOULD YOU PUT YOUR HAMBURGER ON ? RIGHT, THAT IS WHY I AM PRACTICING THIS ESSENTIAL LIFE SKILL. I MUST SAY, I DID PRETTY GOOD WITH MY PRACTICE. WHEN THEY CAME OUT OF THE OVEN I CUT ONE IN HALF AND PUT SOME MELTY MURIKA CHEESE ON IT, IT WAS GREAT. IF AMERICA WOULD EAT THAT ALL DAY EVERY DAY AMERICA WOULD BE GREAT AGAIN, LET ME TELL YOU. 
> 
> JUST AS A SIDE-NOTE, I AM TYPING EVERYTHING IN THIS TOPIC WHILE KEEPING MY RIGHT SHIFT DOWN WITH MY RIGHT PINKY FINGER, BECAUSE I BELIEVE THAT IS WITHIN THE SPIRIT OF THE TOPIC. IT SEEMS LIKE USING CAPS-LOC IS A COP-OUT. BUT THAT IS JUST MY OPINON. OF COURSE.


If Mrs O is not here I just eat my hamburger with my fingers and no bun . Pacers got a big win in today , my A's finally one won and are only a game out of First place even though they had dropped about four in a row .

----------


## Suzanimal

FINALLY SPENT SOME QUALITY TIME IN THE POOL WITH A CUP OF BERINGER WHITE ZINFANDEL. THAT'S GOOD STUFF, BTW. I GOT IT AS A HOSTESS GIFT FOR EASTER AND SOCKED IT AWAY FOR A SPECIAL OCCASION. THE POOL IS 96 DEGREES ACCORDING TO MY RUBBER DUCKY THERMOMETER, I LOVE IT!!! IT KINDA SUCKED GETTING OUT, THOUGH.

----------


## oyarde

Lifeskills today was navigating I 65 under construction , nothing like being down to one lane .

----------


## Suzanimal

I GOT 4 FREE PASSES TO THE SWEETWATER420 FESTIVAL AND A COFFEE POT TODAY. YAY!

----------


## Suzanimal

TODAY, I'M GOING TO PLANT SOME STUFF. I HAVE 5 BUTTERFLY BUSHES, SOME TOMATOES, AND A CABBAGE THAT'S SUPPOSE TO GET UP TO 50LBS TO PUT IN THE GROUND. THEN I'M GOING TO TAKE NUMBER 2 SON TO GAME STOP. HE'S TRADING IN A BUNCH OF SKYLANDERS AND HIS NINTENDO DSI. I DUNNO HOW MUCH HE'S GOING TO GET BUT HE'S HOPING IT'S ENOUGH FOR SOME GAME THAT COMES OUT NEXT WEEK. I'M HOPING IT'S NOT BECAUSE MY BASEBOARDS NEED WASHING AND I DON'T FEEL LIKE DOING IT. IT MAKES MY ASS HURT TO SIT ON THE FLOOR FOR THAT LONG. WHEN I'M FINISHED, I'M GOING TO TAKE A DIP IN THE POOL AND TAKE A NAP IN THE SUN. I BOUGHT SOME ZERO GRAVITY POOL CHAIRS AT THE END OF SUMMER LAST YEAR AND THOSE THINGS ARE AMAZING. I TOLD MR ANIMAL I THINK WE SHOULD REPLACE ALL OUR LIVING ROOM FURNITURE WITH THEM. THEY'RE SO FRICKING COMFORTABLE AND THEY HAVE A BUILT IN PILLOW.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> JUST PRACTICED MAKING HAMBURGER BUNS. IN MY OPINION THAT IS AN ESSENTIAL LIFESKILL. JUST IMAGINE A WORLD WHERE THERE ARE NO HAMBURGER BUNS, WHAT WOULD YOU PUT YOUR HAMBURGER ON ? RIGHT, THAT IS WHY I AM PRACTICING THIS ESSENTIAL LIFE SKILL. I MUST SAY, I DID PRETTY GOOD WITH MY PRACTICE. WHEN THEY CAME OUT OF THE OVEN I CUT ONE IN HALF AND PUT SOME MELTY MURIKA CHEESE ON IT, IT WAS GREAT. IF AMERICA WOULD EAT THAT ALL DAY EVERY DAY AMERICA WOULD BE GREAT AGAIN, LET ME TELL YOU. 
> 
> JUST AS A SIDE-NOTE, I AM TYPING EVERYTHING IN THIS TOPIC WHILE KEEPING MY RIGHT SHIFT DOWN WITH MY RIGHT PINKY FINGER, BECAUSE I BELIEVE THAT IS WITHIN THE SPIRIT OF THE TOPIC. IT SEEMS LIKE USING CAPS-LOC IS A COP-OUT. BUT THAT IS JUST MY OPINON. OF COURSE.


I DON'T EAT THE BUN VERY OFTEN. TOO MUCH BREAD FOR MY TASTE.  I USE JUST ENOUGH OF IT TO KEEP THE SANDWICH TOGETHER AND SCRAP THE REST.

----------


## Suzanimal

> JUST PRACTICED MAKING HAMBURGER BUNS. IN MY OPINION THAT IS AN ESSENTIAL LIFESKILL. JUST IMAGINE A WORLD WHERE THERE ARE NO HAMBURGER BUNS, WHAT WOULD YOU PUT YOUR HAMBURGER ON ? RIGHT, THAT IS WHY I AM PRACTICING THIS ESSENTIAL LIFE SKILL. I MUST SAY, I DID PRETTY GOOD WITH MY PRACTICE. WHEN THEY CAME OUT OF THE OVEN I CUT ONE IN HALF AND PUT SOME MELTY MURIKA CHEESE ON IT, IT WAS GREAT. IF AMERICA WOULD EAT THAT ALL DAY EVERY DAY AMERICA WOULD BE GREAT AGAIN, LET ME TELL YOU. 
> 
> JUST AS A SIDE-NOTE, I AM TYPING EVERYTHING IN THIS TOPIC WHILE KEEPING MY RIGHT SHIFT DOWN WITH MY RIGHT PINKY FINGER, BECAUSE I BELIEVE THAT IS WITHIN THE SPIRIT OF THE TOPIC.* IT SEEMS LIKE USING CAPS-LOC IS A COP-OUT.* BUT THAT IS JUST MY OPINON. OF COURSE.




I USE CAPS LOCK BUT SOMETIMES I FORGET I HAVE IT ON.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I DON'T EAT THE BUN VERY OFTEN. TOO MUCH BREAD FOR MY TASTE.  I USE JUST ENOUGH OF IT TO KEEP THE SANDWICH TOGETHER AND SCRAP THE REST.


I PUT A LOT MORE OF EVERYTHING ON MY BUN SO THE BUN LOOKS SMALL COMPARED TO MY BURGER AND STUFF THATS ON IT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I PUT A LOT MORE OF EVERYTHING ON MY BUN SO THE BUN LOOKS SMALL COMPARED TO MY BURGER AND STUFF THATS ON IT.


COOL STORY, BRO.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> COOL STORY, BRO.


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.


MOST WELCOME, COMRADE. ~HUGS~

----------


## oyarde

Day before yesterday I planted a tree, that is about it for life skills .

----------


## Suzanimal

MY LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY IS LAUNDRY. JUST WHEN I THINK I HAVE IT LICKED, IT PILES BACK UP. ALSO, I BOUGHT PASSES TO THE ATLANTA WINE FESTIVAL. DRINKING WINE IS ONE LIFE SKILL I THINK I HAVE MASTERED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> JUST PRACTICED MAKING HAMBURGER BUNS. IN MY OPINION THAT IS AN ESSENTIAL LIFESKILL. JUST IMAGINE A WORLD WHERE THERE ARE NO HAMBURGER BUNS, WHAT WOULD YOU PUT YOUR HAMBURGER ON ? RIGHT, THAT IS WHY I AM PRACTICING THIS ESSENTIAL LIFE SKILL. I MUST SAY, I DID PRETTY GOOD WITH MY PRACTICE. WHEN THEY CAME OUT OF THE OVEN I CUT ONE IN HALF AND PUT SOME MELTY MURIKA CHEESE ON IT, IT WAS GREAT. IF AMERICA WOULD EAT THAT ALL DAY EVERY DAY AMERICA WOULD BE GREAT AGAIN, LET ME TELL YOU. 
> 
> JUST AS A SIDE-NOTE, I AM TYPING EVERYTHING IN THIS TOPIC WHILE KEEPING MY RIGHT SHIFT DOWN WITH MY RIGHT PINKY FINGER, BECAUSE I BELIEVE THAT IS WITHIN THE SPIRIT OF THE TOPIC. IT SEEMS LIKE USING CAPS-LOC IS A COP-OUT. BUT THAT IS JUST MY OPINON. OF COURSE.


ACTUALLY THERE IS NO NEED FOR HAMBURGER BUNS. THEY ARE JUST A CUSTOM. MANY PEOPLE EAT THE MEAT AND TOPINGS WITH NO BREAD OR SIMPLY WRAPPED IN LETTUCE.

I USUALLY USE CAPS LOCK. IT'S LIKE MY FORUM BULLHORN. I NEED IT BECAUSE I'M NOT NATURALLY GOOD AT YELLING LOUDLY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Day before yesterday I planted a tree, that is about it for life skills .


I hope it was a silver tree. That way you could send everyone on RPFs coins for their birthdays...

----------


## oyarde

Today , I cultivated my potatoes and planted a row of wildflowers and california poppies.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY, NOT KILLING MY MOTHER. SO FAR, I'VE RESISTED THE URGE BUT IT'S ONLY 3:45.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY, NOT KILLING MY MOTHER. SO FAR, I'VE RESISTED THE URGE BUT IT'S ONLY 3:45.


SOUNDS LIKE A USEFUL ANIMALSKILL. HOW DO YOU DO IT? FOR ME, RESISTING KILLING MY MOTHER REQUIRES GREAT RESTRAINT.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> ACTUALLY THERE IS NO NEED FOR HAMBURGER BUNS. THEY ARE JUST A CUSTOM. MANY PEOPLE EAT THE MEAT AND TOPINGS WITH NO BREAD OR SIMPLY WRAPPED IN LETTUCE.


PEOPLE WHO EAT BURGERS WITHOUT BUNS SCARE THE CRAP OUT OF ME. I AM QUITE THE CONTRARIAN BUT I DO LIKE CONVENIENCE. A BURGER WITHOUT A BUN IS LIKE A WOMEN WITH SHORT HAIR. THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO ARE INTO WOMEN WITH SHORT HAIR BUT I AM NOT ONE OF THEM. THATS WHY I EAT MY BURGERS WITH A BUN. 




> I USUALLY USE CAPS LOCK. IT'S LIKE MY FORUM BULLHORN. I NEED IT BECAUSE I'M NOT NATURALLY GOOD AT YELLING LOUDLY.


THEN YOU SHOULD PRACTICE THAT LIFESKILL.

----------


## TheTexan

> SOUNDS LIKE A USEFUL ANIMALSKILL. HOW DO YOU DO IT? FOR ME, RESISTING KILLING MY MOTHER REQUIRES GREAT RESTRAINT.


I HAVE THE GOOD FORTUNE TO NO LONGER HAVE THAT PROBLEM.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> PEOPLE WHO EAT BURGERS WITHOUT BUNS SCARE THE CRAP OUT OF ME. I AM QUITE THE CONTRARIAN BUT I DO LIKE CONVENIENCE. A BURGER WITHOUT A BUN IS LIKE A WOMEN WITH SHORT HAIR. THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO ARE INTO WOMEN WITH SHORT HAIR BUT I AM NOT ONE OF THEM. THATS WHY I EAT MY BURGERS WITH A BUN.


BUNS ARE QUITE NEW TO THE MEAT EATING MEN'S EXPERIENCE. TRY DITCHING THE BUN SOMETIME. I DON'T THINK IT'S SCARY-BUT YOU WOULD PROBABLY BE TERRIFIED OF ME. I DO HOWEVER PREFER WOMEN WITH LONG HAIR AS YOU DO. 




> THEN YOU SHOULD PRACTICE THAT LIFESKILL.


INDEED I SHOULD!!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> BUNS ARE QUITE NEW TO THE MEAT EATING MEN'S EXPERIENCE. TRY DITCHING THE BUN SOMETIME.


I ONE TIME GOT A BURGER FROM MCDONALDS AT A DRIVE THROUGH THAT HAD NO BOTTOM BUN. 

I DID NOT LIKE IT.

----------


## dannno

> MY LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY IS LAUNDRY. JUST WHEN I THINK I HAVE IT LICKED, IT PILES BACK UP.





I DON'T REALLY RELATE TOO WELL TO THIS PARTICULAR MEME BUT I CAN SEE WHY SOME PEOPLE DO. MY EX GF RELATED TO IT, SHE IS THE ONE WHO SHOWED ME THIS MEME A LONG TIME AGO. BUT LAUNDRY WAS THE ONLY HOUSEHOLD CHORE SHE DID SO I DID NOT HAVE MUCH SYMPATHY FOR HER. THE MACHINE DOES ALL THE $#@!ING WORK.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I DON'T REALLY RELATE TOO WELL TO THIS PARTICULAR MEME BUT I CAN SEE WHY SOME PEOPLE DO. MY EX GF RELATED TO IT, SHE IS THE ONE WHO SHOWED ME THIS MEME A LONG TIME AGO. BUT LAUNDRY WAS THE ONLY HOUSEHOLD CHORE SHE DID SO I DID NOT HAVE MUCH SYMPATHY FOR HER. THE MACHINE DOES ALL THE $#@!ING WORK.


I HANG DRY A LOT OF CLOTHES - ESPECIALLY THIS TIME OF YEAR AND RUNNING UP AND DOWN THE STAIRS WITH LAUNDRY CAN BE QUITE A WORKOUT. PLUS, I DO LANDRY FOR 5 PEOPLE AND I SWEAR MY SONS CHANGE CLOTHES THREE TIMES A DAY. NOW THAT IT'S WARM OUT, IT WON'T HAVE SO MUCH TO DO.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I ONE TIME GOT A BURGER FROM MCDONALDS AT A DRIVE THROUGH THAT HAD NO BOTTOM BUN. 
> 
> I DID NOT LIKE IT.


JUST PUT THE BUN ON BOTTOM. THEN IT'S EASIER TO EAT AND HEALTHIER.

----------


## dannno

> JUST PUT THE BUN ON BOTTOM. THEN IT'S EASIER TO EAT AND HEALTHIER.


That's actually not a bad idea..

The best part about the bun is that it soaks up the meat juices. A bottom bun will get that done, top bun is only good if you must eat it with your hands.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That's actually not a bad idea..
> 
> The best part about the bun is that it soaks up the meat juices. A bottom bun will get that done, top bun is only good if you must eat it with your hands.


THANKS COMRADE.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I GOT 4 FREE PASSES TO THE SWEETWATER420 FESTIVAL AND A COFFEE POT TODAY. YAY!


STOP CHASING THE UNATTAINABLE REJUVENATION

YOUTH IS FOR THE YOUNG

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> TODAY, I'M GOING TO PLANT SOME STUFF. I HAVE 5 BUTTERFLY BUSHES, SOME TOMATOES, AND A CABBAGE THAT'S SUPPOSE TO GET UP TO 50LBS TO PUT IN THE GROUND.


THERE'S ALSO GROCERY STORES FOR GETTING VEGETABLES.  SOME FARMERS STILL DON'T KNOW THIS.




> THEN I'M GOING TO TAKE NUMBER 2 SON TO GAME STOP. HE'S TRADING IN A BUNCH OF SKYLANDERS AND HIS NINTENDO DSI. I DUNNO HOW MUCH HE'S GOING TO GET BUT HE'S HOPING IT'S ENOUGH FOR SOME GAME THAT COMES OUT NEXT WEEK.


I AM SORRY YOU FAILED TO CULTIVATE AN UNDERSTANDING IN YOUR SON THAT DIGITAL MEDIAS ARE TO BE FREE




> I'M HOPING IT'S NOT BECAUSE MY BASEBOARDS NEED WASHING AND I DON'T FEEL LIKE DOING IT.


DOES NOT COMPUTE




> IT MAKES MY ASS HURT TO SIT ON THE FLOOR FOR THAT LONG.


IS THAT AN ASS PROBLEM OR A FLOOR PROBLEM?




> WHEN I'M FINISHED, I'M GOING TO TAKE A DIP IN THE POOL AND TAKE A NAP IN THE SUN. I BOUGHT SOME ZERO GRAVITY POOL CHAIRS AT THE END OF SUMMER LAST YEAR AND THOSE THINGS ARE AMAZING. I TOLD MR ANIMAL I THINK WE SHOULD REPLACE ALL OUR LIVING ROOM FURNITURE WITH THEM. THEY'RE SO FRICKING COMFORTABLE AND THEY HAVE A BUILT IN PILLOW.


SOUNDS TERRIFYING

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I DON'T EAT THE BUN VERY OFTEN. TOO MUCH BREAD FOR MY TASTE.  I USE JUST ENOUGH OF IT TO KEEP THE SANDWICH TOGETHER AND SCRAP THE REST.


THE VERY SANDWICH EATING PHILOSOPHY TO WHICH YOU AIM TO ADHERE IS BELIED BY THE BEFUDDLED CONFUSION OF WHETHER YOU ARE EVEN TALKING ABOUT A SANDWICH AT ALL, IN THE END

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I PUT A LOT MORE OF EVERYTHING ON MY BUN SO THE BUN LOOKS SMALL COMPARED TO MY BURGER AND STUFF THATS ON IT.


BRILLIANT AND ENLIGHTENED USAGE OF SELF-DECEPTION

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> Day before yesterday I planted a tree, that is about it for life skills .


THAT HAPPENS WITHOUT INTERVENTION.

JUST TRYING TO SAVE YOU SOME TIME IN THE FUTURE

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> MY LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY IS LAUNDRY. JUST WHEN I THINK I HAVE IT LICKED, IT PILES BACK UP. ALSO, I BOUGHT PASSES TO THE ATLANTA WINE FESTIVAL. DRINKING WINE IS ONE LIFE SKILL I THINK I HAVE MASTERED.


JUST SO YOU KNOW.  FROM THE OUTSIDE LOOKING IN.  AND THIS IS JUST MY PERSPECTIVE.  NO OFFENSE.  DON'T TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY.  YOU'RE A $#@!ING ALCOHOLIC, OBVIOUSLY.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> ACTUALLY THERE IS NO NEED FOR HAMBURGER BUNS. THEY ARE JUST A CUSTOM. MANY PEOPLE EAT THE MEAT AND TOPINGS WITH NO BREAD OR SIMPLY WRAPPED IN LETTUCE.


I HATE TO QUIBBLE, AND IT WAS PROBABLY JUST AN OVERSIGHT ON YOUR PART, AND FAR BE IT FROM ME TO PRESUME THAT SOMEONE OF YOUR INTELLECTUAL STATURE MIGHT HERETOFORE BE UNAWARE, BUT BUNS ARE HANDLES

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY, NOT KILLING MY MOTHER. SO FAR, I'VE RESISTED THE URGE BUT IT'S ONLY 3:45.


TRY ALCOHOL

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO ARE INTO WOMEN WITH SHORT HAIR


IF THEY ARE INTO SHORT HAIR THEY ARE MALADAPTED

IF THE SAY THEY ARE INTO SHORT HAIR THEY ARE HINTING GAY WITH WORDGAMES

----------


## BUTSRSLY

WHY DO I HAVE TO SPREAD MY REPUTATION AROUND FIRST

YOU TAKE AWAY MY CHOICE

WHY DON'T YOU WANT YOUR CONSTITUENTS TO HAVE CHOICE

UNFETTERED ALWAYS

----------


## BUTSRSLY

MY NEW JUDGE OF CHARACTER:

WHAT IS YOUR OPINION ON MY FAVORITE THING

THIS GETS RID OF THE RIFFRAFF

----------


## BUTSRSLY

THIS FORUM WOULD BE GREAT IF IT WEREN'T FOR ALL OF THE PEOPLE ON IT

----------


## Suzanimal

> JUST SO YOU KNOW.  FROM THE OUTSIDE LOOKING IN.  AND THIS IS JUST MY PERSPECTIVE.  NO OFFENSE.  DON'T TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY.  YOU'RE A $#@!ING ALCOHOLIC, OBVIOUSLY.


I DON'T GO TO MEETINGS BUT I AM TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO WEAR TO THE WINE FESTIVAL. I WONDER IF THERE WILL BE A FRANZIA TENT?





> TRY ALCOHOL


I DID. IT WORKED. THE URGE HAS PASSED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I HATE TO QUIBBLE, AND IT WAS PROBABLY JUST AN OVERSIGHT ON YOUR PART, AND FAR BE IT FROM ME TO PRESUME THAT SOMEONE OF YOUR INTELLECTUAL STATURE MIGHT HERETOFORE BE UNAWARE, BUT BUNS ARE HANDLES


CERTAINLY. BUT HANDLES ARE TECHNICALLY OPTIONAL. ALSO, AS I MENTIONED, IT IS POSSIBLE TO USE LETTUCE AND OTHER SUCH MATERIALS AS HANDLES. (PERHAPS THIS WAS AN OVERSIGHT ON YOUR PART?)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WHY DO I HAVE TO SPREAD MY REPUTATION AROUND FIRST
> 
> YOU TAKE AWAY MY CHOICE
> 
> WHY DON'T YOU WANT YOUR CONSTITUENTS TO HAVE CHOICE
> 
> UNFETTERED ALWAYS


THOUGH OCCASIONALLY HANDY, THE REP SYSTEM IS A RATHER SHADY AND SCAMMY THING.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I weed eated  the front yard. Time for a nap . Many of you will never enjoy the high level skill of napping that I have attained . Lifeskills.

----------


## Suzanimal

I GOT A HAIRCUT AND I'M TRYING TO DECIDE IF I HAVE ENOUGH GLASSES TO MAKE IT UNTIL I GET A NEW DISHWASHER. I'VE BEEN STICKING MY DIRTY DISHES IN THE BROKEN DISHWASHER TO HIDE THEM BUT MR ANIMAL WAS WONDERING WHERE ALL THE CUPS WERE LAST NIGHT. I RESPONDED LIKE THIS...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I GOT A HAIRCUT AND I'M TRYING TO DECIDE IF I HAVE ENOUGH GLASSES TO MAKE IT UNTIL I GET A NEW DISHWASHER. I'VE BEEN STICKING MY DIRTY DISHES IN THE BROKEN DISHWASHER TO HIDE THEM BUT MR ANIMAL WAS WONDERING WHERE ALL THE CUPS WERE LAST NIGHT. I RESPONDED LIKE THIS...


GOOD MOVE. REMEMBER ALSO TO PERFORM THE ANIMAL FELLATIO. THAT WILL KEEP HIM DISTRACTED FOR A LITTLE WHILE...

----------


## Suzanimal

> GOOD MOVE. REMEMBER ALSO TO PERFORM THE ANIMAL FELLATIO. THAT WILL KEEP HIM DISTRACTED FOR A LITTLE WHILE...


GOOD THINKING. I ALSO NOTICED THE DISHWASHER IS GETTING SMELLY. MAYBE I'LL SQUIRT SOME FEBREEZE AROUND THE KITCHEN BEFORE HE GETS HOME.

----------


## Suzanimal

I BROKE DOWN AND WASHED THE CUPS.

----------


## dannno

edit: nm looks like you already broke down and did them..





> GOOD THINKING. I ALSO NOTICED THE DISHWASHER IS GETTING SMELLY. MAYBE I'LL SQUIRT SOME FEBREEZE AROUND THE KITCHEN BEFORE HE GETS HOME.


Plug one side of the kitchen sink, squirt some dish soap in the bin and get the hot water going, filling it up about half way. Stick the dirty dishes in the soapy water. Chug a glass of Franzia, and wash the dishes in the other bin and let them dry.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY. I'M GOING TO WEED A BED AND PUT SOME TOMATOES AND A GIANT HEIRLOOM CABBAGE IN THE GROUND, SPRAY FOR WEEDS AROUND THE PATIO, ADJUST THE HEAT ON THE POOL (IT'S TOO HOT, OVER 100 DEGREES), SEE IF THE SQUIRRELS HAVE GOTTEN MY STRAWBERRIES, LAY OUT SOME SOAKER HOSES MY NEIGHBOR GAVE ME, HANG A NET AROUND THE BACK OF THE POOL BASKETBALL HOOP (I'M SICK OF GETTING OUT TO CHASE DOWN BALLS), AND TONIGHT, I'M GOING TO TAKE THE BOYS TO GAME STOP TO DO A TRADE IN, I'M GOING TO WHITE HOUSE BLACK MARKET TO SPEND MY REWARDS COUPON ON SOMETHING PRETTY, AND THEN I'M TAKING THEM TO DINNER AT EL RANCHERO BECAUSE I DON'T WANT TO DO DISHES AGAIN.

I ALMOST FORGOT. I HAVE TO CALL THE DENTIST TO SEE WHEN MY CLEANING APPOINTMENT IS. I KNOW I HAVE ONE COMING UP BUT I LOST MY APPOINTMENT CARD.

----------


## oyarde

Just got back from the feed lot , having  my coffee , dreaming of lifeskills I could have participated in today , but in reality  I am just going to fuk off and have more coffee.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY. I'M GOING TO WEED A BED AND PUT SOME TOMATOES AND A GIANT HEIRLOOM CABBAGE IN THE GROUND, SPRAY FOR WEEDS AROUND THE PATIO, ADJUST THE HEAT ON THE POOL (IT'S TOO HOT, OVER 100 DEGREES), SEE IF THE SQUIRRELS HAVE GOTTEN MY STRAWBERRIES, LAY OUT SOME SOAKER HOSES MY NEIGHBOR GAVE ME, HANG A NET AROUND THE BACK OF THE POOL BASKETBALL HOOP (I'M SICK OF GETTING OUT TO CHASE DOWN BALLS), AND TONIGHT, I'M GOING TO TAKE THE BOYS TO GAME STOP TO DO A TRADE IN, I'M GOING TO WHITE HOUSE BLACK MARKET TO SPEND MY REWARDS COUPON ON SOMETHING PRETTY, AND THEN I'M TAKING THEM TO DINNER AT EL RANCHERO BECAUSE I DON'T WANT TO DO DISHES AGAIN.
> 
> I ALMOST FORGOT. I HAVE TO CALL THE DENTIST TO SEE WHEN MY CLEANING APPOINTMENT IS. I KNOW I HAVE ONE COMING UP BUT I LOST MY APPOINTMENT CARD.


EXCELLENT .I should have had you make my dental cleaning appt

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just got back from the feed lot , having  my coffee , dreaming of lifeskills I could have participated in today , but in reality  I am just going to fuk off and have more coffee.


That's what I'm think about doing, too. Except the going out to dinner part, I'm definitely doing that.

----------


## oyarde

Today's lifeskills consisted of filling potholes in the driveway and shooting my Bow.

----------


## Suzanimal

TODAY'S LIFE SKILL WAS GETTING PINE STRAW OUT OF THE CARPET IN MY VAN. FROM NOW ON, MR ANIMAL CAN GO GET THE DAMN PINE STRAW HIMSELF IF HE WANTS IT SO BAD.

----------


## Suzanimal

ONE MORE SKILL I WORKED ON TODAY - PUTTING TOGETHER A TEAM FOR THE ATLANTA 5K WINE RUN. I GOT MY GIRLS TO SAVE THE DATE AND NOW WE NEED TO COME UP WITH A TEAM NAME SO I CAN HAVE T-SHIRTS MADE.

----------


## oyarde

> ONE MORE SKILL I WORKED ON TODAY - PUTTING TOGETHER A TEAM FOR THE ATLANTA 5K WINE RUN. I GOT MY GIRLS TO SAVE THE DATE AND NOW WE NEED TO COME UP WITH A TEAM NAME SO I CAN HAVE T-SHIRTS MADE.


There is an orchard about a half hour South of me that makes excellent Peach Wine .

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

TODAY I TRIED BEING A BIRD, IT WORKED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TODAY I TRIED BEING A BIRD, IT WORKED.


DID YOU SIT HIGH ATOP BUILDINGS AND OTHER TALL OBJECTS TO POOP ON CARS AND PEOPLE?

----------


## oyarde

Today , I pounded in some fence posts and bought a dozen new chickens , loaded up the 20 Gauges with #3 Buck .Time for ice cream and a nap .

----------


## Carlybee

Worked all day. Tired. Now to figure out dinner. I haven't had a vacation for 5 years. Apparently my life skills suck.

----------


## acptulsa

> I BROKE DOWN AND WASHED THE CUPS.


The dishwasher broke down and the cups didn't get clean.  Then you broke down and the cups did get clean.  Even though that made you the dishwasher.

Confusing.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The dishwasher broke down and the cups didn't get clean.  Then you broke down and the cups did get clean.  Even though that made you the dishwasher.
> 
> Confusing.


IT'S THE CIRCLE OF LIFE.

MAMA ANIMAL REALIZED WE'RE NOT GOING TO BE IN TOWN FOR MOTHER'S DAY SO SHE'S BEEN MILKING IT FOR ALL IT'S WORTH. TODAY SHE HAD ME TAKE HER TO THE SALON TO GET HER HAIR DONE (FOR MOTHERS DAY) AND WANTED TWO PRODUCTS (FOR MOTHERS DAY) - THE TWO PRODUCTS ALONE COST $90.00. THEN I TOOK HER TO KOHLS AND SHE PICKED OUT SOME NICE PANTS(FOR MOTHERS DAY). SHE DIDN'T KILL ME THERE, THEY WERE ONLY $5.00 AFTER MY COUPONS AND KOHLS CASH. I DIDN'T TELL HER I HAD ALREADY ORDERED HER A DOZEN CHOCOLATE COVERED STRAWBERRIES FROM SHARI'S BERRIES (FOR MOTHERS DAY) BUT I GUESS I BETTER GIVE HER THE HEADS UP SO SHE DOESN'T JUST LEAVE THEM ON THE PORCH OR IN THE MAILBOX.

----------


## acptulsa

You can yell at BUTSRSLY.  You can yell at me.

But don't yell at your mother.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I BROKE DOWN AND WASHED THE CUPS.


YOU NEED A BIGGER SINK!

----------


## Natural Citizen

OR JUST DRINK OUT OF THE JUG! THAT'S WHAT I DO A LOT OF THE TIME!

----------


## oyarde

I need to clean out a couple Hen houses  , if BUTSRSLY  was close by  I could use the help .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS - PACKING FOR VACATION. MY KIDS HAVE BEEN ON MANY CAMPING TRIPS AND TO SUMMER CAMP AND HAVE BEEN PACKING THEIR OWN THINGS FOR THOSE TRIPS FOR YEARS BUT I'VE ALWAYS PACKED THEIR THINGS FOR OUR VACATIONS BECAUSE I NOTICED I USUALLY PICK THEM UP IN THE SAME CLOTHES THEY LEFT IN. THIS YEAR, I SAID, PUT AWAY YOUR LAUNDRY AND PACK FOR VACATION. MY OLDEST SON TOOK HIS LAUNDRY AND PUT IT IN HIS SUITCASE (ALL OF IT O_o). HE SAYS HE'S A MULTI-TASKER. MY YOUNGEST SON, PUT AWAY HIS LAUNDRY AND THREW WHAT APPEARED TO BE AN EMPTY BACKPACK IN THE BACK OF THE VAN. I ASKED IF HE THOUGHT THAT WOULD BE ENOUGH CLOTHES FOR A WEEK AND HE SAID WE'RE GOING TO THE BEACH, RIGHT? I SAID, YEAH. HE SAID, I'M GOOD. WHEN HE WALKED AWAY, I PEEKED IN HIS BACKPACK. HE PACKED A SWIMSUIT, A TOOTHBRUSH, A MAD MAGAZINE, A DEADPOOL COMIC BOOK, A SHIRT WITH A COLLAR, AND THE FEDORA HE GOT AT WALMART. *SIGH* I THREW HIM A FEW OUTFITS IN MY SUITCASE. I COULDN'T STAND THE THOUGHT OF SITTING IN A RESTAURANT WITH HIM IN WET SWIM TRUNKS, A COLLARED SHIRT, AND A FEDORA.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFE SKILLS - PACKING FOR VACATION. MY KIDS HAVE BEEN ON MANY CAMPING TRIPS AND TO SUMMER CAMP AND HAVE BEEN PACKING THEIR OWN THINGS FOR THOSE TRIPS FOR YEARS BUT I'VE ALWAYS PACKED THEIR THINGS FOR OUR VACATIONS BECAUSE I NOTICED I USUALLY PICK THEM UP IN THE SAME CLOTHES THEY LEFT IN. THIS YEAR, I SAID, PUT AWAY YOUR LAUNDRY AND PACK FOR VACATION. MY OLDEST SON TOOK HIS LAUNDRY AND PUT IT IN HIS SUITCASE (ALL OF IT O_o). HE SAYS HE'S A MULTI-TASKER. MY YOUNGEST SON, PUT AWAY HIS LAUNDRY AND THREW WHAT APPEARED TO BE AN EMPTY BACKPACK IN THE BACK OF THE VAN. I ASKED IF HE THOUGHT THAT WOULD BE ENOUGH CLOTHES FOR A WEEK AND HE SAID WE'RE GOING TO THE BEACH, RIGHT? I SAID, YEAH. HE SAID, I'M GOOD. WHEN HE WALKED AWAY, I PEEKED IN HIS BACKPACK. HE PACKED A SWIMSUIT, A TOOTHBRUSH, A MAD MAGAZINE, A DEADPOOL COMIC BOOK, A SHIRT WITH A COLLAR, AND THE FEDORA HE GOT AT WALMART. *SIGH* I THREW HIM A FEW OUTFITS IN MY SUITCASE. I COULDN'T STAND THE THOUGHT OF SITTING IN A RESTAURANT WITH HIM IN WET SWIM TRUNKS, A COLLARED SHIRT, AND A FEDORA.


 That is how Danke dressed when he was young .

----------


## Suzanimal

> That is how Danke dressed when he was young .


I BET HE STILL DOES.

----------


## oyarde

> I BET HE STILL DOES.


Probably on Sunday when he is at Applebee's drinking beer smearing lutefisk on his chicken wings watching the game .

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrows Lifeskills , hauling trash to the dump , I would just burn it but it rains every day seemingly here in the Cretaceous period .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I BET HE STILL DOES.


I HOPE DANKE WEARS 2 PIECE-ERS. I FIND THE "BEACHED WHITE WHALE" LOOK HE'S GOT GOING QUITE ICKY.

----------


## oyarde

Since I retired , Mrs O is the only employee I have , She is not very cooperative and complains alot . Maybe I should let her know I am her Cult leader and she must obey cheerfully ?

----------


## acptulsa

> Since I retired , Mrs O is the only employee I have , She is not very cooperative and complains alot . Maybe I should let her know I am her Cult leader and she must obey cheerfully ?


Good luck with that.

Whatever you do, don't fire her.  You can't afford the severance package.

----------


## oyarde

> Good luck with that.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't fire her.  You can't afford the severance package.


Yes , she is clearly taking advantage of the fact that she knows I will not fire her .

----------


## oyarde

Today's lifeskills , I pd 5 FRN's for a gallon of ice cream.I split it up , half with fresh cherries and the other half Praline with caramel . I went and paid my Dos Equis Guy  55 FRN's , last time I was there I forgot to pay my tab , but I remembered it a couple days later.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Today's lifeskills , I pd 5 FRN's for a gallon of ice cream.I split it up , half with fresh cherries and the other half Praline . I went and paid my Dos Equis Guy  55 FRN's , last time I was there I forgot to pay my tab , but I remembered it a couple days later.


That's a very handy lifeskill!

----------


## oyarde

I made a Blueberry pie .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I made a Blueberry pie .


From scratch? That's a great skill!

----------


## oyarde

I was thinking about all the lifeskills I should be doing today , fell asleep , took a nap and then collected eggs.

----------


## oyarde

Today's lifeskills were bush hogging a property . It takes skill to drive a tractor on a wet , muddy hillside . Rains every day , so , not much choice .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS I LEARNED ON VACATION...

1. I THINK BEER INCREASES YOUR ODDS OF GETTING A SUNBURN AT THE BEACH.
2. FRANZIA CHILLIABLE RED ISN'T A VERY GOOD BEACH COCKTAIL. I FILLED UP A FEW WATER BOTTLES WITH IT BUT ONLY DRANK ONE. IT MADE ME KIND OF SICK.
3. BEER IS CHEAP IN FLORIDA. I PAID 9.99 FOR AN 18 PACK OF ROLLING ROCK. I WENT BACK AND GOT 3 BOXES BEFORE I LEFT. MY SON BOUGHT A HALF GALLON JUG OF ORANGE JUICE AND IT WAS 5.00. O_o 
4. I STAYED IN MEXICO BEACH AND DIDN'T SEE ONE MEXICAN. 
5. I WENT TO DINNER IN PORT ST JOE AND THOUGHT I HAD ACCIDENTALLY JOINED A FUNERAL PROCESSION BUT IT TURNS OUT I ACCIDENTALLY JOINED A PARADE. THAT WAS KIND OF EMBARRASSING. I THOUGHT IT WAS WEIRD WHEN I SAW PEOPLE LINED UP ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD WAVING AT US. I THOUGHT, WHAT KIND OF FUNERAL IS THIS? WHEN I SAW THE GIANT FLAG IN THE TOWN SQUARE, I REALIZED IT WAS A PARADE AND TOLD THE KIDS TO WAVE BACK. AT THE RESTAURANT, I FOUND OUT I HAD JOINED A WOUNDED WARRIORS PARADE.
6. I FOUND A GREAT DIVE BAR. FAT TAMMY AND HER DUMB BUT VERY NICE HUSBAND RAN THE PLACE. I'M GLAD I DIDN'T EAT THERE, THOUGH. I THOUGHT IT LOOKED SKETCHY (MY SON TOLD ME I SHOULD PROBABLY GET TESTED FOR AN STD SINCE I DRANK OUT OF ONE OF THEIR GLASSES) AND MY FIRST IMPRESSION WAS CONFIRMED WHEN I HEARD DOGS BARKING IN THE BACK AND FAT TAMMY'S DUMB HUSBAND TOLD ME THEY KEEP THEIR 5 (YES, FIVE) DOGS IN THE *KITCHEN*. THEIR DAUGHTER IS THE COOK BUT SHE'S NOT ALLOWED OUT OF THE KITCHEN BECAUSE SHE'S A METH HEAD AND HITS UP CUSTOMERS FOR DRUG MONEY. MEH, THE BEER WAS CHEAP, THE PEOPLE WERE INTERESTING, AND I COULD WALK THERE FROM THE COTTAGE. THEY ALSO HAVE A COOL STUFFED DEER BUTT ON THE WALL - AND THEY HAD SOME ANTLERS BUT I DUNNO WHAT THEY WERE FROM BECAUSE ALL THE FUR WAS MISSING. IT WAS A LITTLE CLOTH PAD WITH ANTLERS STICKING OUT OF IT - KIND OF NASTY LOOKING BUT IT SUITED THE PLACE.
7. SAND IS NATURE'S HERPES. 
8. MY SON FOUND A PEARL IN AN OYSTER HE WAS EATING.
9. I DROVE TO PANAMA CITY BEACH FOR ONE DAY AND TOOK THE KIDS TO PIER PARK MALL. I WENT TO TOOTSIES (I DIDN'T KNOW THEY HAD ONE THERE - I'VE BEEN TO THE ONE IN NASHVILLE) AND MARGARITAVILLE AND TOOK THE BOYS TO SEE THAT CAPTAIN AMERICA MOVIE. WELL, WHEN I WAS AT THE MOVIE, I GO TO THE POTTY AND SAW THEY HAD ONE OF THOSE PLUSH HANDICAPPED STALLS SO I WENT IN THERE. I COULDN'T FIND A HOOK TO HANG MY PURSE IN THE FANCY STALL SO I SET IT IN THE SINK. WELL, THE FAUCET WAS MOTION ACTIVATED AND IT TOOK ME A MINUTE TO REALIZE MY PURSE WAS FILLING UP WITH WATER BEFORE I GOT IT OUT. MY REFLEXES AREN'T SO FAST AFTER I HAD A SOUVENIR "BLENDER CUP" AT MARGARITAVILLE AND A HAPPY HOUR SPECIAL AT THE BEER GARDEN. I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE HANDICAPPED PEOPLE HANG THEIR PURSES IN THESE FANCY STALLS. ALSO, ICE CREAM IS EXPENSIVE IN PIER PARK MALL. I BOUGHT 3 CONES - ONE SCOOP EACH AT THIS FANCY ICE CREAM PLACE AND IT WAS $34.00. WHEN I TOLD FAT TAMMY AND HER DUMB HUSBAND WHAT I PAID FOR ICE CREAM, THEY SAID THEY WERE GOING TO PUT IT ON THE MENU.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterdays Lifeskills , I bought a new weed eater. It is cold today so I am screwing off .

----------


## cajuncocoa

> LIFE SKILLS I LEARNED ON VACATION...
> 
> 1. I THINK BEER INCREASES YOUR ODDS OF GETTING A SUNBURN AT THE BEACH.
> 2. FRANZIA CHILLIABLE RED ISN'T A VERY GOOD BEACH COCKTAIL. I FILLED UP A FEW WATER BOTTLES WITH IT BUT ONLY DRANK ONE. IT MADE ME KIND OF SICK.
> 3. BEER IS CHEAP IN FLORIDA. I PAID 9.99 FOR AN 18 PACK OF ROLLING ROCK. I WENT BACK AND GOT 3 BOXES BEFORE I LEFT. MY SON BOUGHT A HALF GALLON JUG OF ORANGE JUICE AND IT WAS 5.00. O_o 
> 4. I STAYED IN MEXICO BEACH AND DIDN'T SEE ONE MEXICAN. 
> 5. I WENT TO DINNER IN PORT ST JOE AND THOUGHT I HAD ACCIDENTALLY JOINED A FUNERAL PROCESSION BUT IT TURNS OUT I ACCIDENTALLY JOINED A PARADE. THAT WAS KIND OF EMBARRASSING. I THOUGHT IT WAS WEIRD WHEN I SAW PEOPLE LINED UP ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD WAVING AT US. I THOUGHT, WHAT KIND OF FUNERAL IS THIS? WHEN I SAW THE GIANT FLAG IN THE TOWN SQUARE, I REALIZED IT WAS A PARADE AND TOLD THE KIDS TO WAVE BACK. AT THE RESTAURANT, I FOUND OUT I HAD JOINED A WOUNDED WARRIORS PARADE.
> 6. I FOUND A GREAT DIVE BAR. FAT TAMMY AND HER DUMB BUT VERY NICE HUSBAND RAN THE PLACE. I'M GLAD I DIDN'T EAT THERE, THOUGH. I THOUGHT IT LOOKED SKETCHY (MY SON TOLD ME I SHOULD PROBABLY GET TESTED FOR AN STD SINCE I DRANK OUT OF ONE OF THEIR GLASSES) AND MY FIRST IMPRESSION WAS CONFIRMED WHEN I HEARD DOGS BARKING IN THE BACK AND FAT TAMMY'S DUMB HUSBAND TOLD ME THEY KEEP THEIR 5 (YES, FIVE) DOGS IN THE *KITCHEN*. THEIR DAUGHTER IS THE COOK BUT SHE'S NOT ALLOWED OUT OF THE KITCHEN BECAUSE SHE'S A METH HEAD AND HITS UP CUSTOMERS FOR DRUG MONEY. MEH, THE BEER WAS CHEAP, THE PEOPLE WERE INTERESTING, AND I COULD WALK THERE FROM THE COTTAGE. THEY ALSO HAVE A COOL STUFFED DEER BUTT ON THE WALL - AND THEY HAD SOME ANTLERS BUT I DUNNO WHAT THEY WERE FROM BECAUSE ALL THE FUR WAS MISSING. IT WAS A LITTLE CLOTH PAD WITH ANTLERS STICKING OUT OF IT - KIND OF NASTY LOOKING BUT IT SUITED THE PLACE.
> 7. SAND IS NATURE'S HERPES. 
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL QUESTION FOR A FLORIDIAN...DO "THEY" SELL HANDHELD SHOWER HEADS IN FLORIDA? I'VE NEVER SEEN ONE THERE AND IT DRIVES ME NUTS. YOU'D THINK THEY'D BE POPULAR WITH ALL THE SAND YOU HAVE TO WASH OUT OF YOUR NETHER REGIONS AFTER A DAY AT THE BEACH BUT I'VE NEVER STAYED ANYWHERE THAT HAD ONE - AND I STAY IN NICE PLACES. FOR EXAMPLE, MY BROTHER HAD A HALF A MILLION DOLLAR HOME BUILT IN PORT ST LUCIE - BULL$#@! SHOWER HEAD. THE HOME I STAYED IN LAST WEEK WAS VERY NICE. IT'S MY MOM'S BOYFRIENDS' VACATION HOME AND IT EVEN HAD AN OUTDOOR SHOWER BUT NONE OF THE SHOWER HEADS WERE HAND HELD. HOW DO FLORIDIANS WASH THEIR HOO HA'S?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL QUESTION FOR A FLORIDIAN...DO "THEY" SELL HANDHELD SHOWER HEADS IN FLORIDA? I'VE NEVER SEEN ONE THERE AND IT DRIVES ME NUTS. YOU'D THINK THEY'D BE POPULAR WITH ALL THE SAND YOU HAVE TO WASH OUT OF YOUR NETHER REGIONS AFTER A DAY AT THE BEACH BUT I'VE NEVER STAYED ANYWHERE THAT HAD ONE - AND I STAY IN NICE PLACES. FOR EXAMPLE, MY BROTHER HAD A HALF A MILLION DOLLAR HOME BUILT IN PORT ST LUCIE - BULL$#@! SHOWER HEAD. THE HOME I STAYED IN LAST WEEK WAS VERY NICE. IT'S MY MOM'S BOYFRIENDS' VACATION HOME AND IT EVEN HAD AN OUTDOOR SHOWER BUT NONE OF THE SHOWER HEADS WERE HAND HELD. HOW DO FLORIDIANS WASH THEIR HOO HA'S?


THEY'RE PROBABLY LAZY AND SIT IN THE BATHTUB TILL THEY AND THEIR HOO HA'S ARE MORE OR LESS CLEAN.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> LIFE SKILL QUESTION FOR A FLORIDIAN...DO "THEY" SELL HANDHELD SHOWER HEADS IN FLORIDA? I'VE NEVER SEEN ONE THERE AND IT DRIVES ME NUTS. YOU'D THINK THEY'D BE POPULAR WITH ALL THE SAND YOU HAVE TO WASH OUT OF YOUR NETHER REGIONS AFTER A DAY AT THE BEACH BUT I'VE NEVER STAYED ANYWHERE THAT HAD ONE - AND I STAY IN NICE PLACES. FOR EXAMPLE, MY BROTHER HAD A HALF A MILLION DOLLAR HOME BUILT IN PORT ST LUCIE - BULL$#@! SHOWER HEAD. THE HOME I STAYED IN LAST WEEK WAS VERY NICE. IT'S MY MOM'S BOYFRIENDS' VACATION HOME AND IT EVEN HAD AN OUTDOOR SHOWER BUT NONE OF THE SHOWER HEADS WERE HAND HELD. HOW DO FLORIDIANS WASH THEIR HOO HA'S?


THE AVERAGE FLORIDIAN IS 97.48 YEARS OLD.  FOR THEM, HANDHELD SHOWERHEADS ARE VOODOO WITCHCRAFT.  IN ABOUT ANOTHER 10 YEARS FLORIDA WILL AGE OUT TO A GENERATION THAT RECOGNIZES HANDHELD SHOWER HEADS, AND THEN THEY WILL BECOME UBIQUITOUS IN FLORIDA.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THEY'RE PROBABLY LAZY AND SIT IN THE BATHTUB TILL THEY AND THEIR HOO HA'S ARE MORE OR LESS CLEAN.





> THE AVERAGE FLORIDIAN IS 97.48 YEARS OLD.  FOR THEM, HANDHELD SHOWERHEADS ARE VOODOO WITCHCRAFT.  IN ABOUT ANOTHER 10 YEARS FLORIDA WILL AGE OUT TO A GENERATION THAT RECOGNIZES HANDHELD SHOWER HEADS, AND THEN THEY WILL BECOME UBIQUITOUS IN FLORIDA.


I THINK YOU'RE BOTH ON TO SOMETHING HERE. MY MOM DOESN'T TAKE SHOWERS. SHE SAYS SHE DOESN'T FEEL CLEAN UNLESS SHE TAKES A GOOD SOAK IN THE TUB WITH A LOT OF OIL OF OLAY BODY WASH. HER SHOWER HAS A VERY NICE HAND HELD WAND, BTW, BUT SHE REFUSES TO USE IT. AS A MATTER OF FACT, SHE EVEN KEEPS A PLASTIC PITCHER UNDER THE SINK TO RINSE OUT THE TUB.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## oyarde

Today , I weed eated a bit , cultivated a potato field and cleaned out a hen house. Then I started a bonfire and drank beers. Been so wet & cold this spring , hardly anything burns the way you would like .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Today , I weed eated a bit , cultivated a potato field and cleaned out a hen house. Then I started a bonfire and drank beers. Been so wet & cold this spring , hardly anything burns the way you would like .


Don't you have someplace to store firewood away from moisture, uncle Oyarde?

----------


## oyarde

> Don't you have someplace to store firewood away from moisture, uncle Oyarde?


Oh yeah , I have dry wood , the bonfire wood though I use crap wood for that .

----------


## Suzanimal

YESTERDAY, I WATCHED MY NIECE AFTER SCHOOL FOR A FEW HOURS AND WE TOOK A DIP IN THE POOL. SHE'S VERY IMPRESSED WITH MY ABILITY TO SIT ON THE VOLLEYBALL WE USE AS A BASKETBALL IN THE POOL. IT'S NOT EASY TO SIT ON A VOLLEYBALL IN THE WATER WITHOUT SPILLING YOUR FRANZIA.

SHE EVEN TOOK PHOTOS WITH MY UNDERWATER CAMERA.
THAT'S MY OLD LADY SWIMSUIT. IT'S WORN OUT AND STRETCHED OUT. I WEAR THAT WHEN I DON'T WANT TO SCARE SMALL CHILDREN.



SHE TOOK A LOT OF PICS OF MY MAD VOLLEYBALL SITTING SKILLS - I'M TELLING YA, IT AIN'T EASY.
EXCUSE THE MUFFIN TOP, I ATE TOO MUCH ON VAYCAY LAST WEEK.



HERE IT IS GETTING AWAY FROM ME. THOSE BALLS ARE HARD TO HOLD UNDER WATER.

----------


## oyarde

Sitting on a ball in water is very skilled .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sitting on a ball in water is very skilled .


I THINK IT WILL TAKE ME FAR IN LIFE.

----------


## tod evans

> I THINK IT WILL TAKE ME FAR IN LIFE.


THE ABILITY TO "HOLD" A BALL UNDER WATER LIKE THAT IS AN ADMIRABLE SKILL!

MR. ANIMAL IS A LUCKY MAN.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

NO OFFENSE BUT YOU SURE THAT IS A SWIMSUIT ? NOT JUDGING EITHER, I THINK YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO SWIM JUST THE WAY YOU WANT, AS LONG AS YOU DON'T PEE IN THE POOL.

----------


## Suzanimal

> NO OFFENSE BUT YOU SURE THAT IS A SWIMSUIT ? NOT JUDGING EITHER, I THINK YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO SWIM JUST THE WAY YOU WANT, AS LONG AS YOU DON'T PEE IN THE POOL.


YES AND IT'S AN UGLY OLD LADY SUIT. I LEAVE IT OUTSIDE ON THE DRYING RACK ALL THE TIME AND THE ELASTIC IS PRETTY MUCH SHOT IN IT BUT I SWIM IN IT FAIRLY REGULARLY - ESPECIALLY WHEN MY SON'S FRIENDS ARE OVER (TEENAGE BOYS).

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: EATING

GOING TO A FOOD SHOW AND PLAN ON EATING MY WAY THROUGH THE WORLD CONGRESS CENTER. IN YEARS PAST, I COULDN'T EVEN WADDLE TO THE CAR, MR ANIMAL HAD TO PICK ME UP AT THE DOOR.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: EATING
> 
> GOING TO A FOOD SHOW AND PLAN ON EATING MY WAY THROUGH THE WORLD CONGRESS CENTER. IN YEARS PAST, I COULDN'T EVEN WADDLE TO THE CAR, MR ANIMAL HAD TO PICK ME UP AT THE DOOR.


UH OH. MY LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY IS, TAKING IT EASY. I AM GOING TO MAKE BURGERS AND I AM CUTTING SOME BRICKS THIS AFTERNOON. NICE BRICKS I MIGHT ADD, IT IS GOING TO BE GREAT. 

WHAT KIND OF FOOD IS THERE AT YOUR FOOD SHOW? WILL IT BE GREAT FOOD ? I SURE HOPE SO. I WOULD LIKE SOME GREAT FOOD. NOT BIG, GREAT, AS IN TASTY. ALTHOUGH I DO HAVE TO GAIN SOME WEIGHT. GAINING 5LBS WOULD MAKE MY LIFE A LOT EASIER. I WOULDN'T HAVE TO REMEMBER TO BRING LEAD. 

ANYWAYS, WHAT ARE YOU EATING !? SAVE SOME FOR ME!

----------


## Spikender

BUTSRSLY takes a vacation and you freeloaders take over their topic...

NEW LIFESKILL LEARNED: PROTECT YOUR PROPERTY OR LIBERTARIANS WILL CAMP OUT ON YOUR LAWN

----------


## JK/SEA

when typing in all caps, could you all please use a larger type size?...48pt. works for me...

thx..

----------


## Suzanimal

> UH OH. MY LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY IS, TAKING IT EASY. I AM GOING TO MAKE BURGERS AND I AM CUTTING SOME BRICKS THIS AFTERNOON. NICE BRICKS I MIGHT ADD, IT IS GOING TO BE GREAT. 
> 
> WHAT KIND OF FOOD IS THERE AT YOUR FOOD SHOW? WILL IT BE GREAT FOOD ? I SURE HOPE SO. I WOULD LIKE SOME GREAT FOOD. NOT BIG, GREAT, AS IN TASTY. ALTHOUGH I DO HAVE TO GAIN SOME WEIGHT. GAINING 5LBS WOULD MAKE MY LIFE A LOT EASIER. I WOULDN'T HAVE TO REMEMBER TO BRING LEAD. 
> 
> ANYWAYS, WHAT ARE YOU EATING !? SAVE SOME FOR ME!


OMG, I ATE EVERYTHING. FOOD SHOWS ARE PUT ON BY THE COMPANIES THAT SELL ANYTHING A RESTAURANT OR CAFETERIA MAY SELL. ALL THE VENDORS COME AND SET UP SAMPLES. SOME OF THE SAMPLES ARE RATHER LARGE, BTW. FOR EXAMPLE, THEY'LL TAKE A 1/2 LB BURGER AND CUT INTO QUARTERS BUT WHEN YOU FIGURE THAT'S JUST ONE SAMPLE...WHEW...I'M GOING INTO A FOOD COMA. I THINK THE BEST THING I HAD TODAY WAS A SCOOP OF SALTED CARAMEL ICE CREAM. IT WAS LIKE AWESOME BUTTER PECAN WITHOUT THE NUTS. OH, AND THE MAPLE COATED BACON WITH TOASTED PECANS WAS PRETTY GREAT, TOO. AND THERE WAS ONE GUY THAT HAD THE BEST PRIME RIB I'VE EVER PUT IN MY MOUTH. I ALSO SAW A COOL WAY TO DO OYSTERS. THEY OPEN THEM WITH WATER PRESSURE AND WHEN THE OYSTER POPS OPEN, THE FLESH IS DETACHED AND EVERYTHING. HOWEVER, THE WATER PRESSURE WASHES AWAY THE BRINE AND I DIDN'T THINK IT LEFT ANY FLAVOR BUT IT WAS STILL COOL TO WATCH.

COOL ICE DISPLAY IN THE SEAFOOD AREA...

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> OMG, I ATE EVERYTHING. FOOD SHOWS ARE PUT ON BY THE COMPANIES THAT SELL ANYTHING A RESTAURANT OR CAFETERIA MAY SELL. ALL THE VENDORS COME AND SET UP SAMPLES. SOME OF THE SAMPLES ARE RATHER LARGE, BTW. FOR EXAMPLE, THEY'LL TAKE A 1/2 LB BURGER AND CUT INTO QUARTERS BUT WHEN YOU FIGURE THAT'S JUST ONE SAMPLE...WHEW...I'M GOING INTO A FOOD COMA. I THINK THE BEST THING I HAD TODAY WAS A SCOOP OF SALTED CARAMEL ICE CREAM. IT WAS LIKE AWESOME BUTTER PECAN WITHOUT THE NUTS. OH, AND THE MAPLE COATED BACON WITH TOASTED PECANS WAS PRETTY GREAT, TOO. AND THERE WAS ONE GUY THAT HAD THE BEST PRIME RIB I'VE EVER PUT IN MY MOUTH. I ALSO SAW A COOL WAY TO DO OYSTERS. THEY OPEN THEM WITH WATER PRESSURE AND WHEN THE OYSTER POPS OPEN, THE FLESH IS DETACHED AND EVERYTHING. HOWEVER, THE WATER PRESSURE WASHES AWAY THE BRINE AND I DIDN'T THINK IT LEFT ANY FLAVOR BUT IT WAS STILL COOL TO WATCH.
> 
> COOL ICE DISPLAY IN THE SEAFOOD AREA...


DO YOU HAVE ROOM LEFT FOR THIS ? I'LL MAKE YOU ONE.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: WATCHING TV AND MOAR EATING + DRINKING THIS TIME.

WHILST I WAS STILL IN A FOOD COMA, I CAUGHT UP ON THE AMERICANS. BY THIS EVENING, I WAS SEMI-RECOVERED AND MET SOME FRIENDS IN CHANDLER PARK FOR A FANCY "FARM TO TABLE" MEAL. I HAD EGG ROLLS AND SPINACH DIP FOR APPETIZER, BLACKENED TROUT FOR ENTREE, AND A CINNAMON ROLL FOR DESSERT. I WISH I TAKEN  A PHOTO OF THE CINNAMON ROLL, IT WAS THE BOMB. F- CINNABUN, F- IKEA, RADIAL HAS THE BEST CINNAMON BUNS! I STOPPED AT MY LOCAL WATERING HOLE FOR ANOTHER GLASS OF WINE ON THE WAY ROME.


IT'S BEEN TWO DAYS AND I HAVEN'T POOPED. GETTING CONCERNED AFTER ALL I'VE EATEN.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: WATCHING TV AND MOAR EATING + DRINKING THIS TIME.
> 
> WHILST I WAS STILL IN A FOOD COMA, I CAUGHT UP ON THE AMERICANS. BY THIS EVENING, I WAS SEMI-RECOVERED AND MET SOME FRIENDS IN CHANDLER PARK FOR A FANCY "FARM TO TABLE" MEAL. I HAD EGG ROLLS AND SPINACH DIP FOR APPETIZER, BLACKENED TROUT FOR ENTREE, AND A CINNAMON ROLL FOR DESSERT. I WISH I TAKEN  A PHOTO OF THE CINNAMON ROLL, IT WAS THE BOMB. F- CINNABUN, F- IKEA, RADIAL HAS THE BEST CINNAMON BUNS! I STOPPED AT MY LOCAL WATERING HOLE FOR ANOTHER GLASS OF WINE ON THE WAY ROME.
> 
> 
> IT'S BEEN TWO DAYS AND I HAVEN'T POOPED. GETTING CONCERNED AFTER ALL I'VE EATEN.


SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD TOO MANY STARCHES AND SWEETS IN ONE SITTING. THAT CAUSES A BLOOD SUGAR SPIKE AND WHEN THAT ENDS IT USUALLY CAUSES FATIGUE AND FOOD COMAS. U NEED BETTER EATING STRATEGERY.

----------


## Suzanimal

> SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD TOO MANY STARCHES AND SWEETS IN ONE SITTING. THAT CAUSES A BLOOD SUGAR SPIKE AND WHEN THAT ENDS IT USUALLY CAUSES FATIGUE AND FOOD COMAS. U NEED BETTER EATING STRATEGERY.


DEFINITELY! I HAD A LOT COME UP THIS WEEK. THE PLACE I WENT TO EAT LAST NIGHT WAS A BIT BIZARRE. IT WAS A HIPSTER JOINT NEAR A YOGA STUDIO IN A MOSTLY GAY AREA. MOST OF THE PATRONS WERE HIPSTERS (I SAW ONE HETRO-HIPSTER BUT I THINK THE REST WERE ****-HIPSTERS) AND LESBIAN YOGIS. THE PLACE HAD FILLED UP WITH THE YOGA LESBIANS BY THE TIME WE WERE LEAVING BUT I DIDN'T GET HIT ON.

----------


## oyarde

Today's lifeskills , caught dinner , about 20 big Bluegill and one nice Crappie. I probably could have done better with some live bait , but , not bad for a cold , rainy , windy day .

----------


## Suzanimal

I FEEL LIKE MY FOOD COMA IS FINALLY LIFTING.

----------


## Suzanimal

BUTSRSLY HASN'T BEEN ON THIS WEEK. I'M WORRIED SO I SENT HIM/HER/ZE A FRIEND REQUEST.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL: INTERNET STALKING
LEVEL: EXPERT

JUST LOOKING AT EVERYONE'S PROFILES.

----------


## oyarde

Pounded fence posts today .

----------


## Danke

> Pounded fence posts today .


Trying to keep the white man out again?

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: SOMETHING OUTSIDE - THE RAIN FINALLY WENT AWAY.
I'M THINKING ABOUT DOING YARD WORK BUT I'LL PROBABLY JUST END UP IN THE POOL PRACTICING MY BALL SITTING SKILLS WITH A CUP OF FRANZIA OR A BEER. I STILL HAVE A BUNCH OF CHEAP ROLLING ROCK I BROUGHT BACK FROM FLORIDA.

----------


## oyarde

> Trying to keep the white man out again?


Not just them , everybody .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I put out a bunch of 2 foot tall tomatoes .

----------


## oyarde

Planted some pumpkins, got some Lebatt's , took a friend by the auto shop to get his Blazer ( fresh head ).

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Today , I put out a bunch of 2 foot tall tomatoes .


I had to have some blood drawn in the AM. Typical checkup stuff by doc's orders. Had to wait in the waiting room for 90 minutes too. :P Fortunately, I had my ipod handy. Really boring, but a lifeskill I've perfected over the years.

----------


## oyarde

Cleaned out the baby chick habitat and moved them . Found two lottery tickets in Mrs O's vehicle for first week of May , 0 for 12 , Nadda .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL: RUNNING ERRANDS

TOOK MOM TO THE DOCTOR, STOPPED AT ULTA FOR SOME SCRUB I LIKE, PICKED UP MY DRY CLEANING, AND WENT TO THE FARMERS MARKET. CAME HOME TO DROP OFF MOM AND GROCERIES BEFORE HEADING TO KROGER TO PICK UP HER PRESCRIPTION AND NOTICED THERE WAS A BIG MYSTERY GLOB ON MY SHIRT. I DUNNO WHAT IT WAS. I SUSPECT IT DRIBBLED FROM ONE OF THE LOTIONS I WAS SNIFFING AT ULTA. I HAVE BAD LUCK SNIFFING PRODUCTS. I'VE SHOT ALL KINDS OF CRAP UP MY NOSE TRYING TO GET A WHIFF BEFORE I BUY. BTW, I SNIFFED ALL THE HEMP PRODUCTS THAT PEOPLE RAVE ABOUT AND THEY ALL SMELL LIKE I IMAGINE A DIRTY HIPPY WOULD SMELL. o_O

----------


## oyarde

I bought a new gun safe today .I have it to the back door. Now I am going to take a nap and eat ice cream before I collect eggs .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL: DEALING WITH CUSTOMER NO SERVICE



RAN MORE ERRANDS. EACH ERRAND TOOK TWO TRIPS. LOWES, THERE'S A THREAD ON THAT BOONDOGGLE. CVS - MY PHOTOS AREN'T READY, HAD TO GO BACK. KROGER - MY MOM'S MEDS AREN'T READY, HAD TO GO BACK. 

CAME HOME HANGRY AND DECIDED TO GO AHEAD AND MAKE MY GRILLED PORK CHOPS BUT SOON REALIZED THE GRILL WAS OUT OF GAS. I SAID, $#@! IT AND STUCK THEM IN THE OVEN. 

EVER HAVE A DAY WHERE YOU FEEL LIKE YOU SHOULD'VE STAYED IN BED WITH A GALLON OF ICE CREAM, A CHICK FLICK, AND A VIBRATOR?

----------


## oyarde

> LIFE SKILL: DEALING WITH CUSTOMER NO SERVICE
> 
> 
> 
> RAN MORE ERRANDS. EACH ERRAND TOOK TWO TRIPS. LOWES, THERE'S A THREAD ON THAT BOONDOGGLE. CVS - MY PHOTOS AREN'T READY, HAD TO GO BACK. KROGER - MY MOM'S MEDS AREN'T READY, HAD TO GO BACK. 
> 
> CAME HOME HANGRY AND DECIDED TO GO AHEAD AND MAKE MY GRILLED PORK CHOPS BUT SOON REALIZED THE GRILL WAS OUT OF GAS. I SAID, $#@! IT AND STUCK THEM IN THE OVEN. 
> 
> EVER HAVE A DAY WHERE YOU FEEL LIKE YOU SHOULD'VE STAYED IN BED WITH A GALLON OF ICE CREAM, A CHICK FLICK, AND A VIBRATOR?


I keep two extra tanks of gas . It used to happen to me about twice a yr. I did have four extra tanks , but I gifted one to a guy I worked with and somebody stole one out of the back of my pickup. I throw the empty on the passenger floorboard now.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I keep two extra tanks of gas . It used to happen to me about twice a yr. I did have four extra tanks , but I gifted one to a guy I worked with and somebody stole one out of the back of my pickup. I throw the empty on the passenger floorboard now.


WE HAVE TWO GAS TANKS AND BOTH WERE EMPTY. MR ANIMAL'S IN CHARGE OF THE GAS AROUND HERE AND WHEN I CALLED HIM TO COMPLAIN, HE PUT ME ON HOLD AND NEVER CAME BACK TO THE PHONE.

----------


## oyarde

> WE HAVE TWO GAS TANKS AND BOTH WERE EMPTY. MR ANIMAL'S IN CHARGE OF THE GAS AROUND HERE AND WHEN I CALLED HIM TO COMPLAIN, HE PUT ME ON HOLD AND NEVER CAME BACK TO THE PHONE.


I could never put Mrs O in charge of something as important as gas tanks , since my dementia is only slightly better  I have Three tanks total, this way , it is likely two are full .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WE HAVE TWO GAS TANKS AND BOTH WERE EMPTY. MR ANIMAL'S IN CHARGE OF THE GAS AROUND HERE AND WHEN I CALLED HIM TO COMPLAIN, HE PUT ME ON HOLD AND NEVER CAME BACK TO THE PHONE.


MR. ANIMAL SOUNDS LIKE A SMARTASS.

----------


## Suzanimal

WELL, I HAD TO EAT A BIT OF CROW TODAY. WE WERE GOING TO GRILL STEAKS FOR DINNER AND I WAS STILL BITCHING ABOUT MR ANIMAL NOT KEEPING THE GAS REPLENISHED. TURNS OUT, IT WAS A FULL TANK. I DIDN'T HAVE IT HOOKED UP RIGHT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TODAY'S LIFESKILL: SITTING IN THE DENTIST'S CHAIR. I HAD TO HAVE A NEW STAINLESS STEEL CROWN MADE BECAUSE MY PORCELAIN ONE SHATTERED. THIS HAS BEEN A VERY PAINFUL AND ANNOYING PROCESS. A HANDY LIFESKILL, THOUGH.

----------


## acptulsa

> WELL, I HAD TO EAT A BIT OF CROW TODAY. WE WERE GOING TO GRILL STEAKS FOR DINNER AND I WAS STILL BITCHING ABOUT MR ANIMAL NOT KEEPING THE GAS REPLENISHED. TURNS OUT, IT WAS A FULL TANK. I DIDN'T HAVE IT HOOKED UP RIGHT.


See how kind men are, even when y'all think we're being rude?  Just think how much more crow you'd have had to eat if he had stayed on the line and let you finish your completely unwarranted diatribe!

And why are you people still yelling?  The old deaf lady seems to have abandoned the room.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> See how kind men are, even when y'all think we're being rude?  Just think how much more crow you'd have had to eat if he had stayed on the line and let you finish your completely unwarranted diatribe!
> 
> And why are you people still yelling?  The old deaf lady seems to have abandoned the room.


I was just following the flow of debate and trying to get along.

----------


## Suzanimal

> See how kind men are, even when y'all think we're being rude?  Just think how much more crow you'd have had to eat if he had stayed on the line and let you finish your completely unwarranted diatribe!


I DODGED THE BULLET THERE. I WOULD'VE HAD TO GET GRILL GAS LESSONS AGAIN HAD HE STAYED ON THE LINE.




> And why are you people still yelling?


I DON'T KNOW BUT I CAN'T STOP.




> The old deaf lady seems to have abandoned the room.


SHE'LL BE BACK. SHE'S JUST "BUSY PRACTICING LIFE SKILLS". 

~I'M CREDITING OCCAM'S BANANA WITH THAT EXCUSE. I ASKED HIM WHERE HE'D BEEN AND HE RESPONDED WITH BUSY PRACTICING LIFE SKILLS.

----------


## Carlybee

Buttersly is a lady?

----------


## oyarde

> Buttersly is a lady?


I cannot believe it , but yeah , that is the rumor .

----------


## oyarde

> WELL, I HAD TO EAT A BIT OF CROW TODAY. WE WERE GOING TO GRILL STEAKS FOR DINNER AND I WAS STILL BITCHING ABOUT MR ANIMAL NOT KEEPING THE GAS REPLENISHED. TURNS OUT, IT WAS A FULL TANK. I DIDN'T HAVE IT HOOKED UP RIGHT.


 Crow is not as bad as you may think, do not eat anything for a day  , marinade it in Italian dressing , grill it and put some BBQ sauce on it , drink a half pint of Old Crow and enjoy

----------


## oyarde

> I DODGED THE BULLET THERE. I WOULD'VE HAD TO GET GRILL GAS LESSONS AGAIN HAD HE STAYED ON THE LINE.
> 
> 
> 
> I DON'T KNOW BUT I CAN'T STOP.
> 
> 
> 
> SHE'LL BE BACK. SHE'S JUST "BUSY PRACTICING LIFE SKILLS". 
> ...


I use it all the time . One of my younger Grand Daughters is using it now too except hers is more like " We are busy doing life or death skills "

----------


## oyarde

Today , I changed the oil in my F150 and a Japanese Zero. Due to global warming , Oyarde is closing down early to drink beer.

----------


## Suzanimal

MORE BABYSITTING, BALL SITTING, AND BEER DRINKING...MY NIECE IS OBSESSED WITH THE BALL SITTING. SHE CAN'T DO IT - I THINK IT'S BECAUSE SHE'S NOT HEAVY ENOUGH BUT SHE SEEMS TO THINK IT'S HER TECHNIQUE. SHE ALSO LIKES MY WOOKIE COOZIE.

----------


## Danke

> MORE BABYSITTING, BALL SITTING, AND BEER DRINKING...MY NIECE IS OBSESSED WITH THE BALL SITTING. SHE CAN'T DO IT - I THINK IT'S BECAUSE SHE'S NOT HEAVY ENOUGH BUT SHE SEEMS TO THINK IT'S HER TECHNIQUE. SHE ALSO LIKES MY WOOKIE COOZIE.


I'm a pretty good teacher.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm a pretty good teacher.


THAT'S NOT HER, THAT'S ME AND SHE'S EIGHT, KEEP YOUR BALLS TO YOURSELF.

----------


## Danke

> THAT'S NOT HER, THAT'S ME ...


I think the whole Internet knows that.

----------


## oyarde

Lifeskills tomorrow , bbq a couple pork loins, Tue , put the new chickens out into the feed lot with the others.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Toady's lifeskills-grocery shopping and gathering ingredients for cooking fancy foods. Yum.

----------


## oyarde

Today , off to the Post Office .

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I PRACTICED MY LIFE SKILL OF RIDING MY BICYCLE TODAY. IT ACTUALLY IS A MOUNTAIN-BIKE BUT AS EVERYTHING ABOUT ME, IT'S MULTIFUNCTIONAL. I HAVE SPARE WHEELS THAT ARE THINNER SO I CAN EFFICIENTLY RIDE ON THE ROAD. IT ONLY HAS FRONT SPRINGS AND THEY ARE GENERALLY SET TO VERY HARD. I JUST REPLACED THE CHAIN AND SPROCKETS. THE BIKE IS 10 YEARS OLD BUT IT WORKS PRETTY NICELY AGAIN. IT ALSO HAS SPD-PEDALS, THE ONES THOSE LANCE ARMSTRONG TYPES HAVE. THE ONES THAT CLICK INTO YOUR SHOES. FIRST TIME I USED THEM I HAD PUT THE RELEASE TOO TIGHT, I HAD TO FIND A WALL TO LEAN TO AND ASK SOMEONE FOR A SCREWDRIVER, FUN! BUT IT IS NICE TO BE ABLE TO PUSH AND PULL WHILE CYCLING. I DON'T DO THAT STUFF TO PASS TIME, I DO IT TO LOSE EXCESS ENERGY OF WHICH I HAVE A LOT. GRTZ.

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrows Lifeskill , putting siding on the newest room addition on the back of the house.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY, WATER SEALING THE DECK. I GOT ALL MY SUPPLIES AROUND, CLEANED OFF THE DECK, AND READ THE DIRECTIONS - THEY CALLED FOR NO RAIN FOR 48 HOURS. I CHECKED THE FORECAST - POP UP SHOWERS FOR UNTIL SATURDAY. I PUT EVERYTHING BACK AND DECIDED TO DO IT SATURDAY IF I'M NOT HUNGOVER. 

I ALSO VACUUMED THE POOL, CLEANED AND PUT AWAY THE SOLAR COVER, CHANGED THE FILTER (MY SON DID THAT BECAUSE THE WET FILTER IS TOO HEAVY FOR ME TO LIFT)...COME TO THINK OF IT, I DIDN'T ACTUALLY DO ANY OF THAT - I SUPERVISED MY KIDS DOING IT BUT IT WAS MY IDEA. THEY'RE AT THE GYM NOW BUT WHEN THEY GET BACK, I'M GOING TO SUPERVISE SOME WEEDING AND PUTTING AWAY STUFF IN THE SHED. I'M ALSO GOING TO TRY TO FIX OUR GIANT RUBBER DUCKY. HE FLOATS AROUND OUR POOL BUT MY SON AND I GOT A LITTLE ROUGH PLAYING DUCK ATTACK ONE NIGHT AND WE PUNCHED A HOLE IN HIM SOMEWHERE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

THIS LOOKS LIKE A HANDY LIFESKILL:

----------


## francisco

A RITE OF PASSAGE. MY FIRST ROOT CANAL. TOOTH #19. BASED ON FAMILY HISTORY/GENES THERE ARE PROBABLY MORE IN MY FUTURE, BUT I HOPE NOT.

ALSO PRACTICED TYPING IN ALL CAPS. I LIKE IT.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

ADULTING:  BABY TORTOISESHELL DISCOVERED "LAP" TODAY ONE HOUR BEFORE I HAD TO LEAVE ON A FOUR HOUR DRIVE.

----------


## Danke

> THIS LOOKS LIKE A HANDY LIFESKILL:


 Since the neck is the most  vulnerable place that an animal can bite, I always thought a metal mesh like the knights had would offer great protection.  Plus, be well armed, not just with a walking stick.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL: HANGOVER

WENT INTOWN LAST NIGHT TO PICK UP FOOD AND WINE TICKETS FOR TONIGHT AND MET A FRIEND FOR 1/2 PRICE BOTTLE OF WINE NIGHT. BAD IDEA...VERY BAD IDEA. I HAVE THE WINE FLU TODAY AND HAVE TO BE RECOVERED BY 4:30 - THAT'S WHEN I'M LEAVING FOR THE WINE SHOW. 

ON THE GOOD SIDE, THE 1/2 PRICE WINE LUBED OUR BRAINS AND WE CAME UP WITH A NAME FOR OUR TEAM FOR THE 5K WINE RUN SO I CAN ORDER TANK TOPS. ON THE FRONT, THEY'RE GOING TO SAY 'CORKSUCKERS' AND ON THE BACK IT'S GOING TO SAY 'FUELED BY FRANZIA'. AFTER WE HAVE THEM PRINTED UP, WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A CRAFT NIGHT AND BEDAZZLE THEM AND MAKE OUR TUTU'S - OUT OF FRANZIA BAGS.

----------


## tod evans

> LIFE SKILL: HANGOVER
> 
> WENT INTOWN LAST NIGHT TO PICK UP FOOD AND WINE TICKETS FOR TONIGHT AND MET A FRIEND FOR 1/2 PRICE BOTTLE OF WINE NIGHT. BAD IDEA...VERY BAD IDEA. *I HAVE THE WINE FLU TODAY AND HAVE TO BE RECOVERED BY 4:30* - THAT'S WHEN I'M LEAVING FOR THE WINE SHOW. 
> 
> ON THE GOOD SIDE, THE 1/2 PRICE WINE LUBED OUR BRAINS AND WE CAME UP WITH A NAME FOR OUR TEAM FOR THE 5K WINE RUN SO I CAN ORDER TANK TOPS. ON THE FRONT, THEY'RE GOING TO SAY 'CORKSUCKERS' AND ON THE BACK IT'S GOING TO SAY 'FUELED BY FRANZIA'. AFTER WE HAVE THEM PRINTED UP, WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A CRAFT NIGHT AND BEDAZZLE THEM AND MAKE OUR TUTU'S - OUT OF FRANZIA BAGS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Since the neck is the most  vulnerable place that an animal can bite, I always thought a metal mesh like the knights had would offer great protection.  Plus, be well armed, not just with a walking stick.


CHAINMAIL WOULD PROBABLY BE RATHER HOT AND UNCOMFORTABLE IF USING IT IN THE DESERT AND SURROUNDING MOUNTAINS IN SUMMER TO PROTECT AGAINST MOUNTAIN LIONS AND SUCH. THE COST/BENEFIT RATIO MIGHT BE GOOD, THOUGH.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> CHAINMAIL WOULD PROBABLY BE RATHER HOT AND UNCOMFORTABLE


THAT IS AN ADVANTAGE, NOT A DISADVANTAGE.  BEING UNCOMFORTABLE IS A LIFESKILL.  IT WILL MAKE US TOUGH.  WE ALL NEED TO TOUGHEN UP.

(ONLY 3/4 KIDDING)

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> CHAINMAIL WOULD PROBABLY BE RATHER HOT AND UNCOMFORTABLE IF USING IT IN THE DESERT AND SURROUNDING MOUNTAINS IN SUMMER TO PROTECT AGAINST MOUNTAIN LIONS AND SUCH. THE COST/BENEFIT RATIO MIGHT BE GOOD, THOUGH.


IT IS TRAINING MY GOOD FRIEND. YOU ARE INTO SUCH THING AS PHYSICALLY TRAINING YOUR BODY, ARE YOU NOT ? ANYWAYS, I AM NOT INTO TRAINING MY BODY PER SE. HOWEVER, I DO BURDEN MYSELF WITH THINGS SUCH AS HEAVY CHAIN-MAIL, JUST BECAUSE I CAN. YES I CAN !!! THIS IS THE SAME REASON WHY I CHOOSE CERTAIN ATHLETIC ACTIVITIES OVER OTHERS. I WILL GO DOWNHILL ON A MOUNTAIN-BIKE BUT NOT UPHILL. I WILL SKI BUT NOT WALK UP A MOUNTAIN (ACTUALLY I WILL BUT ONLY IF THERE IS NO SNOW OR OTHER FUN ACTIVITY). I WILL FLY A GLIDER PLANE BUT NOT RIDE A BICYCLE WITHOUT SOME SORT OF REAL LIFE GOAL, SUCH AS SHOPPING. BECAUSE, GRAVITY IS AWESOME. BEYOND GIVING YOU ENERGY TO TRAVEL DISTANCES IT IS ALSO A PERSONAL TRAINER, AS IN, IT FORCES YOU TO USE YOUR MUSCLES TO MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT DIE. NOT DYING IS ONE OF THE MOST IMPORTANT LIFE-SKILLS, I PRACTICE IT EVERY DAY. 

I MUST SAY, IT IS ABOUT TIME TO ASK THIS VITAL QUESTION TO   @HVACTech, IS GRAVITY A PERSONAL TRAINER ? AND YES, I AM AWARE THAT GRAVITY IS NOT NECESSARILY A PART OF HVAC. HOWEVER, SOMEONE AS WITTY AND SKILLED AS AN HVACTech SHOULD BE ABLE TO ANSWER SUCH VITALLY IMPORTANT QUESTIONS. 

MY POINT IS, HUMAN CIVILIZATION HAS COME SO FAR, WHY DON'T WE OFFER THINGS TO THE GRAVITY GODS ?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THAT IS AN ADVANTAGE, NOT A DISADVANTAGE.  BEING UNCOMFORTABLE IS A LIFESKILL.  IT WILL MAKE US TOUGH.  WE ALL NEED TO TOUGHEN UP.
> 
> (ONLY 3/4 KIDDING)


THIS IS A GREAT POINT. THERE SHOULD BE AT LEAST AN EVENT OR TWO IN STRONGMAN CONTESTS INVOLVING CHAINMAIL. TRAINING FOR THIS IS BOTH A LIFESKILL AND HELPS MUSCLE TONE WHICH IS GOOD FOR OVERALL HEALTH.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL: WINE SHOW (MASTERED)

HAD A DAMN FINE TIME AT THE WINE SHOW TONIGHT. THERE WERE LOTS OF WINES AND PORK RINDS TO SAMPLE BUT THERE WERE ALSO BOURBONS AND MOONSHINES FOR THE NON WINE DRINKERS, I GUESS. I DID WELL. I MANAGED TO STAY VERTICAL AND DIDN'T EMBARRASS MYSELF.

----------


## Leaning Libertarian

> SORRY GUYS NO FREE TIME!  I AM BUSY DEVELOPING LIFE SKILLS TO ENTER THE JOB MARKET AND BE A PRODUCTIVE MEMBER OF SOCIETY/GOOD DRONE.
> 
> SUCH AS CALLIGRAPHY


Darn, I was hoping you would explain how to generate an ember using the hand drill fire starting method.  I have seen tons of videos on the topic and only been able to generate blisters.  Once our economy tanks, write me a note in calligraphy.  If I am ever able to generate a fire, I might read it.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Darn, I was hoping you would explain how to generate an ember using the hand drill fire starting method.  I have seen tons of videos on the topic and only been able to generate blisters.  Once our economy tanks, write me a note in calligraphy.  If I am ever able to generate a fire, I might read it.


TRY USING A BOW TO POWER YOUR FIRE-DRILL. THE HAND-ONLY METHOD PROBABLY ONLY WORKS IN WARM EXTREMELY DRY PLACES WITH THE RIGHT TYPE OF WOOD AND PROBABLY WILL INVOLVE BLISTERS. WITH A BOW IT IS PRETTY EASY TO DO EVEN IN DAMP ENVIRONMENTS, WITH THE RIGHT KNOWLEDGE AND EXPERIENCE THAT IS.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: WEED WACKER REPAIR

I HATE THOSE THINGS. I ALWAYS MESS UP THE STRING AND TODAY I MESSED UP SO BAD (LONG STORY BUT I SHOULDN'T HAVE BROKEN THOSE PIECES OFF), I ENDED UP HAVING TO BUY A NEW HEAD. LUCKILY, IT ATTACHED EASILY BECAUSE I HAVE ONE OF THOSE INTERCHANGEABLE HEAD WEED WACKERS. THEN WHEN I FINALLY GOT THAT TAKEN CARE OF, MY LAWNMOWER HAD A FLAT TIRE. MOSTLY, I GOT YELLED AT BECAUSE I WASN'T ACTUALLY DOING ANYTHING EXCEPT MESSING UP THE STRING AND BREAKING THE WEED WACKER. MR ANIMAL SAID I'M NOT A GOOD HELPER AND THEN YELLED AT ME WHEN I QUIT "HELPING" AND GOT IN THE POOL. DAMNED IF YA DO, DAMNED IF YA DON'T.

----------


## oyarde

> Since the neck is the most  vulnerable place that an animal can bite, I always thought a metal mesh like the knights had would offer great protection.  Plus, be well armed, not just with a walking stick.


Lions will jump on you and chomp your skull . You just need to be ready to immediately stick it in the neck . Then skin it , make great rugs , coyotes also make nice rugs .

----------


## oyarde

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: WEED WACKER REPAIR
> 
> I HATE THOSE THINGS. I ALWAYS MESS UP THE STRING AND TODAY I MESSED UP SO BAD (LONG STORY BUT I SHOULDN'T HAVE BROKEN THOSE PIECES OFF), I ENDED UP HAVING TO BUY A NEW HEAD. LUCKILY, IT ATTACHED EASILY BECAUSE I HAVE ONE OF THOSE INTERCHANGEABLE HEAD WEED WACKERS. THEN WHEN I FINALLY GOT THAT TAKEN CARE OF, MY LAWNMOWER HAD A FLAT TIRE. MOSTLY, I GOT YELLED AT BECAUSE I WASN'T ACTUALLY DOING ANYTHING EXCEPT MESSING UP THE STRING AND BREAKING THE WEED WACKER. MR ANIMAL SAID I'M NOT A GOOD HELPER AND THEN YELLED AT ME WHEN I QUIT "HELPING" AND GOT IN THE POOL. DAMNED IF YA DO, DAMNED IF YA DON'T.


Mrs O can tear stuff up faster than I can fix it so if If had a pool , I would encourage her to get in and enjoy instead of " helping " .

----------


## Danke

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: WEED WACKER REPAIR
> 
> I HATE THOSE THINGS. I ALWAYS MESS UP THE STRING AND TODAY I MESSED UP SO BAD (LONG STORY BUT I SHOULDN'T HAVE BROKEN THOSE PIECES OFF), I ENDED UP HAVING TO BUY A NEW HEAD. LUCKILY, IT ATTACHED EASILY BECAUSE I HAVE ONE OF THOSE INTERCHANGEABLE HEAD WEED WACKERS. THEN WHEN I FINALLY GOT THAT TAKEN CARE OF, MY LAWNMOWER HAD A FLAT TIRE. MOSTLY, I GOT YELLED AT BECAUSE I WASN'T ACTUALLY DOING ANYTHING EXCEPT MESSING UP THE STRING AND BREAKING THE WEED WACKER. MR ANIMAL SAID I'M NOT A GOOD HELPER AND THEN YELLED AT ME WHEN I QUIT "HELPING" AND GOT IN THE POOL. DAMNED IF YA DO, DAMNED IF YA DON'T.


Did he get out the whip?

----------


## oyarde

Stacking wood today . Anybody wants to stop by and help feel free

----------


## Suzanimal

> Did he get out the whip?


NO

LIFE SKILL FOR TOSSAY" dRUNKEN BABY SHOWER (MASTERED)

THE PARTY STARTED AT 1 PM AND THE3 LAST GUEST JUST LEFT. SOMEONE ALSO DID THE DISHES BEFORE THEY LEFT STO i CALL THAT A WIN.

----------


## tod evans

PICKED THE EARLY/SMALL BLACKBERRYS FROM A FEW DIFFERENT PATCHES AFTER SUPPER.

SON IS ENJOYING SOME ON VANILLA ICECREAM WITH HERSHEY'S DEAD CHILDREN SYRUP.

----------


## oyarde

Today , some Modelo Especial .

----------


## Carlybee

I've been working on a website for my new side business and studying and taking a certification exam plus working my full time job. Kind of tired.

----------


## oyarde

Today , for lunch , on the Ohio River I had shrimp cocktail and frog legs with onion rings and three Summer Shandies. The Mrs had clams and onion rings. Everybody should have lunch on my river sometime .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Today's lifeskill-fixing the air bladder in my speedbag(for boxing practice). Got the broken one out and ordered a new one.

----------


## oyarde

I bought a used trailer today that is just big enough to put an 18 horse or so lawn tractor on . I think I may use it to move some wood around on  , see if it is easier than off loading it off the back of the F 150 .I gave 284  FRN's and got him to throw in a five gallon bucket full of nutdrivers , screwdrivers , a box of 20 Ga #8's and a box of #4 Buck in 12 Ga . If Danke had been along I could have done better and used some of his FRN's.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

EVERYTHING I START GETS TAKEN AND TURNED INTO A FREEFORALL ABSTRACTION

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> EVERYTHING I START GETS TAKEN AND TURNED INTO A FREEFORALL ABSTRACTION


THAT DOESN'T SOUND LIKE A USEFUL LIFESKILL.

----------


## oyarde

> EVERYTHING I START GETS TAKEN AND TURNED INTO A FREEFORALL ABSTRACTION


What have you been up too ?

----------


## Carlybee

> EVERYTHING I START GETS TAKEN AND TURNED INTO A FREEFORALL ABSTRACTION


Do you mean distraction?

----------


## oyarde

> EVERYTHING I START GETS TAKEN AND TURNED INTO A FREEFORALL ABSTRACTION


My potatoes are starting to bloom .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY

TAKING MY MOM AND KIDS TO THE MALL. I GOT MOM A WATCH FROM MACYS AND NEEDS TO BE SIZED. IF SHE ASKS ME ONE MORE TIME IF MACYS SIZES WATCHES, I'M GONNA SMASH THE DAMN THING. I JUST GOT MINE SIZED THERE A FEW MONTHS AGO AND I TOLD HER THAT (REPEATEDLY) BUT I GUESS SHE THINKS I'M LYING. SHE'S MAKING ME SORRY I BOUGHT IT FOR HER BUT SHE WOULDN'T SHUT UP ABOUT HOW MUCH SHED LIKED MY WATCH. I HAVE TO ADMIT, IT'S A PRETTY SWEET WATCH.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY
> 
> TAKING MY MOM AND KIDS TO THE MALL. I GOT MOM A WATCH FROM MACYS AND NEEDS TO BE SIZED. IF SHE ASKS ME ONE MORE TIME IF MACYS SIZES WATCHES, I'M GONNA SMASH THE DAMN THING. I JUST GOT MINE SIZED THERE A FEW MONTHS AGO AND I TOLD HER THAT (REPEATEDLY) BUT I GUESS SHE THINKS I'M LYING. SHE'S MAKING ME SORRY I BOUGHT IT FOR HER BUT SHE WOULDN'T SHUT UP ABOUT HOW MUCH SHED LIKED MY WATCH. I HAVE TO ADMIT, IT'S A PRETTY SWEET WATCH.


The battery is dead in my regular two watches , so I am wearing my retro 1960's 10KT gold wind up japanese Helbros Invincible , not only is it cool , but it is named Invincible .

----------


## oyarde

I have a couple of outdoor extension cords cut in half I need to fix  and a trailer full of wood I should off load , but maybe I should just take a nap .

----------


## francisco

> I've been working on a website for my new side business and studying and taking a certification exam plus working my full time job. Kind of tired.


YOU NEED TO PRACTICE USING THE CAPS LOCK KEY FIRST.

----------


## Carlybee

> YOU NEED TO PRACTICE USING THE CAPS LOCK KEY FIRST.


I know lol. I can't figure it out on my iPad.

----------


## euphemia

> CHAINMAIL WOULD PROBABLY BE RATHER HOT AND UNCOMFORTABLE IF USING IT IN THE DESERT AND SURROUNDING MOUNTAINS IN SUMMER TO PROTECT AGAINST MOUNTAIN LIONS AND SUCH. THE COST/BENEFIT RATIO MIGHT BE GOOD, THOUGH.



YOU ARE TOO SENSIBLE TO BE SO LOUD.

----------


## Jamesiv1

I LOVE HOW THIS THREAD HAS MORPHED FROM WEIRD TO LEGIT

lol

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY
> 
> TAKING MY MOM AND KIDS TO THE MALL. I GOT MOM A WATCH FROM MACYS AND NEEDS TO BE SIZED. IF SHE ASKS ME ONE MORE TIME IF MACYS SIZES WATCHES, I'M GONNA SMASH THE DAMN THING. I JUST GOT MINE SIZED THERE A FEW MONTHS AGO AND I TOLD HER THAT (REPEATEDLY) BUT I GUESS SHE THINKS I'M LYING. SHE'S MAKING ME SORRY I BOUGHT IT FOR HER BUT SHE WOULDN'T SHUT UP ABOUT HOW MUCH SHED LIKED MY WATCH. I HAVE TO ADMIT, IT'S A PRETTY SWEET WATCH.


MISSION ACCOMPLISHED.

I ALSO ENDED UP BUYING THREE PAIRS OF SHOES. THEY WERE BUY TWO GET ONE FREE, I COULDN'T RESIST. THEY'RE VERY CUTE AND COMFORTABLE, TOO. I ALSO RAN INTO AN OLD FRIEND I LOST TOUCH WITH YEARS AGO (HADN'T SEEN HER IN 12 YEARS!!!). I FELT LIKE AN ASS BECAUSE I DIDN'T RECOGNIZE HER. SHE WAS IN A BAD CAR ACCIDENT AND LOST A LEG. THAT'S NOT WHY I DIDN'T RECOGNIZE HER, THOUGH. SHE'S DYING HER HAIR BLONDE AND SHE'S A CASHIER AT KROGER NOW. IT'S WEIRD TO SEE PEOPLE IN PLACES WHERE THEY DON'T "BELONG".

----------


## oyarde

> I LOVE HOW THIS THREAD HAS MORPHED FROM WEIRD TO LEGIT
> 
> lol


If I am in , it is Legit.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YOU ARE TOO SENSIBLE TO BE SO LOUD.


I'M NOT USUALLY THIS LOUD, BUT I WANT TO MAKE SURE BUTSRSLY UNDERSTANDS ME.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> MISSION ACCOMPLISHED.
> 
> I ALSO ENDED UP BUYING THREE PAIRS OF SHOES. THEY WERE BUY TWO GET ONE FREE, I COULDN'T RESIST. THEY'RE VERY CUTE AND COMFORTABLE, TOO. I ALSO RAN INTO AN OLD FRIEND I LOST TOUCH WITH YEARS AGO (HADN'T SEEN HER IN 12 YEARS!!!). I FELT LIKE AN ASS BECAUSE I DIDN'T RECOGNIZE HER. SHE WAS IN A BAD CAR ACCIDENT AND LOST A LEG. THAT'S NOT WHY I DIDN'T RECOGNIZE HER, THOUGH. SHE'S DYING HER HAIR BLONDE AND SHE'S A CASHIER AT KROGER NOW. IT'S WEIRD TO SEE PEOPLE IN PLACES WHERE THEY DON'T "BELONG".


AH, THE #ANIMALVULNERABILITY IS EXPOSED FOR ALL THE WORLD TO SEE!  THIS IS GOOD TO KNOW-ESPECIALLY FOR BUILDING SUZANIMAL TRAPS.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Heh. It's  funny thread.

----------


## Suzanimal

> AH, THE #ANIMALVULNERABILITY IS EXPOSED FOR ALL THE WORLD TO SEE!  THIS IS GOOD TO KNOW-ESPECIALLY FOR BUILDING SUZANIMAL TRAPS.


I RESPONDED TO YOU HB34 BUT MY POST GOT DELETED. O_o I'M NOT GOING TO RE-POST IT BECAUSE I GUESS IT WAS AGAINST FORUM GUIDELINES OR IT OFFENDED SOMEONE. I'M NOT SURE WHY BUT ANYONE WHO HAS A PROBLEM WITH DISCOUNT SHOES OR CHEAP WINE IS NOT TO BE TRUSTED.

----------


## oyarde

> I RESPONDED TO YOU HB34 BUT MY POST GOT DELETED. O_o I'M NOT GOING TO RE-POST IT BECAUSE I GUESS IT WAS AGAINST FORUM GUIDELINES OR IT OFFENDED SOMEONE. I'M NOT SURE WHY BUT ANYONE WHO HAS A PROBLEM WITH DISCOUNT SHOES OR CHEAP WINE IS NOT TO BE TRUSTED.


I USUALLY MISTRUST PEOPlE WHO ARE NOT AS CHEAP AS I AM.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I USUALLY MISTRUST PEOPlE WHO ARE NOT AS CHEAP AS I AM.


ME, TOO. 

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY

RETRIEVING AN OPEN PATIO UMBRELLA FROM THE POOL. 

STORMS HAVE BEEN BREWING ALL DAY AND STRONG GUST OF WIND BLEW MY PATIO UMBRELLA INTO THE POOL. I HAD TO GO FETCH IT BEFORE IT STARTED STORMING. IT'S HARD TO GET AN OPEN UMBRELLA OUT OF THE POOL BUT I EVENTUALLY WRESTLED IT INTO SUBMISSION. IT WAS LIGHTENING PRETTY BAD AND I WAS NERVOUS ABOUT BEING IN THE WATER BUT IT HAD TO BE DONE - I THINK I MAY HAVE BROKEN IT, THOUGH.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Stacking wood today . Anybody wants to stop by and help feel free


I'll help if you let me work with the heaviest materials. I like Strongman-type exercises.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: THE GYM AND SHAVING

I GENERALLY TRY TO AVOID GOING TO THE GYM WITH MY KIDS BECAUSE THEY WORK TOO HARD BUT THEY WANTED ME TO GO TODAY SO I WENT. I THINK THEY'RE TRYING TO KILL ME. THEY DID ALL THE MACHINES BUT I SKIPPED THE BIG THING IN THE MIDDLE, WE DID 30 MINUTES ON THE ELLIPTICAL AND WE RAN 2 1/2 MILES - MORE LIKE THEY RAN 2 1/2 MILES, I "CHEATED" AND CUT A FEW CORNERS WHEN I THOUGHT THEY WEREN'T LOOKING. THEY'RE A LOT FASTER THAN ME SO WE WEREN'T TOGETHER ON THE TRACK. THEY ALSO MAKE FUN OF MY WEIGHTS - I DO A SEMI RESPECTABLE 20 LBS BUT THEY SAY I HAVE THE STRENGTH OF A NAKED MOLE RAT. MY LEGS ARE STRONGER - I CAN DO A LOT MORE ON THOSE MACHINES.

I DECIDED TO 'BEAUTIFY' THIS EVENING BECAUSE I'M GOING TO THE BRAVES GAME TOMORROW. I'M DOING PRETTY GOOD. I TAKE A BATH, SHAVE MY LEGS, WAX MY BROW, AND FIGURE I MIGHT AS WELL SHAVE MY FACE WHILE I'M AT IT. WELP, I ENDED UP NICKING MY FACE IN A FEW SPOTS AND CUTTING MY LIP. MR ANIMAL COMES HOME AND ASKS WHAT HAPPENED TO MY FACE. WHEN I TELL HIM I CUT IT SHAVING, HE STARTED TO ASK ME WHY I'M SHAVING MY FACE BUT THEN SAID NEVER MIND WHEN I STARTED EXPLAINING ABOUT HOW MY HAIR VITAMINS ARE WORKING ON _ALL_ MY HAIR.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: WEED WACKER REPAIR
> 
> I HATE THOSE THINGS. I ALWAYS MESS UP THE STRING AND TODAY I MESSED UP SO BAD (LONG STORY BUT I SHOULDN'T HAVE BROKEN THOSE PIECES OFF), I ENDED UP HAVING TO BUY A NEW HEAD. LUCKILY, IT ATTACHED EASILY BECAUSE I HAVE ONE OF THOSE INTERCHANGEABLE HEAD WEED WACKERS. THEN WHEN I FINALLY GOT THAT TAKEN CARE OF, MY LAWNMOWER HAD A FLAT TIRE. MOSTLY, I GOT YELLED AT BECAUSE I WASN'T ACTUALLY DOING ANYTHING EXCEPT MESSING UP THE STRING AND BREAKING THE WEED WACKER. MR ANIMAL SAID I'M NOT A GOOD HELPER AND THEN YELLED AT ME WHEN I QUIT "HELPING" AND GOT IN THE POOL. DAMNED IF YA DO, DAMNED IF YA DON'T.


I HAVE SEVERE ALLERGIES TO GRASSES AND MOLDS. THUS, I WAS NEVER ALLOWED TO MOW NEIGHBORHOOD LAWNS FOR SPARE MONEY AS A YOUNGSTER. NEXT TIME MR ANIMAL YELLS AT YOU WHEN YOU ARE IN THE POOL, JUST SPLASH HIM THOROUGHLY. THAT SHOULD TAKE CARE OF THE PROBLEM.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: THE GYM AND SHAVING
> 
> I GENERALLY TRY TO AVOID GOING TO THE GYM WITH MY KIDS BECAUSE THEY WORK TOO HARD BUT THEY WANTED ME TO GO TODAY SO I WENT. I THINK THEY'RE TRYING TO KILL ME. THEY DID ALL THE MACHINES BUT I SKIPPED THE BIG THING IN THE MIDDLE, WE DID 30 MINUTES ON THE ELLIPTICAL AND WE RAN 2 1/2 MILES - MORE LIKE THEY RAN 2 1/2 MILES, I "CHEATED" AND CUT A FEW CORNERS WHEN I THOUGHT THEY WEREN'T LOOKING. THEY'RE A LOT FASTER THAN ME SO WE WEREN'T TOGETHER ON THE TRACK. THEY ALSO MAKE FUN OF MY WEIGHTS - I DO A SEMI RESPECTABLE 20 LBS BUT THEY SAY I HAVE THE STRENGTH OF A NAKED MOLE RAT. MY LEGS ARE STRONGER - I CAN DO A LOT MORE ON THOSE MACHINES.
> 
> I DECIDED TO 'BEAUTIFY' THIS EVENING BECAUSE I'M GOING TO THE BRAVES GAME TOMORROW. I'M DOING PRETTY GOOD. I TAKE A BATH, SHAVE MY LEGS, WAX MY BROW, AND FIGURE I MIGHT AS WELL SHAVE MY FACE WHILE I'M AT IT. WELP, I ENDED UP NICKING MY FACE IN A FEW SPOTS AND CUTTING MY LIP. MR ANIMAL COMES HOME AND ASKS WHAT HAPPENED TO MY FACE. WHEN I TELL HIM I CUT IT SHAVING, HE STARTED TO ASK ME WHY I'M SHAVING MY FACE BUT THEN SAID NEVER MIND WHEN I STARTED EXPLAINING ABOUT HOW MY HAIR VITAMINS ARE WORKING ON _ALL_ MY HAIR.


DON'T WORRY ABOUT USING LIGHT WEIGHTS. PROPER FORM IS VASTLY MORE IMPORTANT THAN HEAVY WEIGHT. YOU SHOULD USE FREEWEIGHTS AND BODYWEIGHT WAY MORE THAN MACHINES. MACHINES ARE ALL SINGLE-JOINT EXERCISES. THEY ARE MORE FOR COOL-DOWNS AND ISOLATING SINGLE MUSCLES THAN BUILDING STRENGTH. PUT MORE EMPHASIS ON FRONT/BACK SQUATS AND DEADLIFTS, PUSHUPS AND PULLUPS. IF YOU BECOME AN EXPERT AT THOSE, YOU WILL BE STRONGER THAN YOUR SONS WHO MESS AROUND WITH SILLY MACHINES.

----------


## Danke

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: THE GYM AND SHAVING
> 
> I GENERALLY TRY TO AVOID GOING TO THE GYM WITH MY KIDS BECAUSE THEY WORK TOO HARD BUT THEY WANTED ME TO GO TODAY SO I WENT. I THINK THEY'RE TRYING TO KILL ME. THEY DID ALL THE MACHINES BUT I SKIPPED THE BIG THING IN THE MIDDLE, WE DID 30 MINUTES ON THE ELLIPTICAL AND WE RAN 2 1/2 MILES - MORE LIKE THEY RAN 2 1/2 MILES, I "CHEATED" AND CUT A FEW CORNERS WHEN I THOUGHT THEY WEREN'T LOOKING. THEY'RE A LOT FASTER THAN ME SO WE WEREN'T TOGETHER ON THE TRACK. THEY ALSO MAKE FUN OF MY WEIGHTS - I DO A SEMI RESPECTABLE 20 LBS BUT THEY SAY I HAVE THE STRENGTH OF A NAKED MOLE RAT. MY LEGS ARE STRONGER - I CAN DO A LOT MORE ON THOSE MACHINES.
> 
> I DECIDED TO 'BEAUTIFY' THIS EVENING BECAUSE I'M GOING TO THE BRAVES GAME TOMORROW. I'M DOING PRETTY GOOD. I TAKE A BATH, SHAVE MY LEGS, WAX MY BROW, AND FIGURE I MIGHT AS WELL SHAVE MY FACE WHILE I'M AT IT. WELP, I ENDED UP NICKING MY FACE IN A FEW SPOTS AND CUTTING MY LIP. MR ANIMAL COMES HOME AND ASKS WHAT HAPPENED TO MY FACE. WHEN I TELL HIM I CUT IT SHAVING, HE STARTED TO ASK ME WHY I'M SHAVING MY FACE BUT THEN SAID NEVER MIND WHEN I STARTED EXPLAINING ABOUT HOW MY HAIR VITAMINS ARE WORKING ON _ALL_ MY HAIR.


SUZANIMAL   has been picked up so many times she should have handles.

----------


## Suzanimal

> DON'T WORRY ABOUT USING LIGHT WEIGHTS. PROPER FORM IS VASTLY MORE IMPORTANT THAN HEAVY WEIGHT. YOU SHOULD USE FREEWEIGHTS AND BODYWEIGHT WAY MORE THAN MACHINES. MACHINES ARE ALL SINGLE-JOINT EXERCISES. THEY ARE MORE FOR COOL-DOWNS AND ISOLATING SINGLE MUSCLES THAN BUILDING STRENGTH. PUT MORE EMPHASIS ON FRONT/BACK SQUATS AND DEADLIFTS, PUSHUPS AND PULLUPS. IF YOU BECOME AN EXPERT AT THOSE, YOU WILL BE STRONGER THAN YOUR SONS WHO MESS AROUND WITH SILLY MACHINES.


THE FREEWEIGHT ROOM IS FULL OF TEENAGE BOYS THIS TIME OF YEAR. I DON'T GO IN THERE. I PUT A PULL UP BAR ON MY CLOSET DOOR AND I TRY TO DO ONE PULLUP A DAY. SO FAR, I HAVEN'T DONE ANY.

----------


## Suzanimal

> SUZANIMAL   has been picked up so many times she should have handles.


I HAVE THEM.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THE FREEWEIGHT ROOM IS FULL OF TEENAGE BOYS THIS TIME OF YEAR. I DON'T GO IN THERE. I PUT A PULL UP BAR ON MY CLOSET DOOR AND I TRY TO DO ONE PULLUP A DAY. SO FAR, I HAVEN'T DONE ANY.


THERE ARE LOTS OF OTHER BODYWEIGHT EXERCISES YOU CAN DO WITH NO EQUIPMENT.  PUSHUPS, SQUATS, L-SITS, ETC. GET TO IT!

----------


## Suzanimal

Life skiolll

vomiting in mr animals car

mastered

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Life skiolll
> 
> vomiting in mr animals car
> 
> mastered


HOW ARE YOUR BODYWEIGHT EXERCISES IMPROVING? IT'S AN IMPORTANT LIFESKILL.

----------


## Suzanimal

> HOW ARE YOUR BODYWEIGHT EXERCISES IMPROVING? IT'S AN IMPORTANT LIFESKILL.


Mr Animal got a workout lifting me out of the car and hosing me off - $#@!er hit me with the water hose in the driveway.

I'm feeling better now that I vomited. I'm adding Jack Daniels to the list of things I shouldn't do shots of. Mr Animal isn't speaking to me right now - it's not like I vomited on purpose.

----------


## TheTexan

> YOU NEED TO PRACTICE USING THE CAPS LOCK KEY FIRST.





> I know lol. I can't figure it out on my iPad.


I AMREALLY GOOD at it I can turn IT ON AND OFF AT WILL

NOTAS GOOD WITH SPACEBAR THO

----------


## Suzanimal

> I AMREALLY GOOD at it I can turn IT ON AND OFF AT WILL
> 
> NOTAS GOOD WITH SPACEBAR THO


 I WENT TO THE BRAVES GAME TODAY BUT WHEN THE NATIONAL ANTHEM WAS PLAYING, I WAS TAKING A PEE WITH A BEER IN MY HAND. WHAT SHOULD MY PENANCE BE?

----------


## Danke

> I WENT TO THE BRAVES GAME TODAY BUT WHEN THE NATIONAL ANTHEM WAS PLAYING, I WAS TAKING A PEE WITH A BEER IN MY HAND. WHAT SHOULD MY PENANCE BE?

----------


## Suzanimal

I WAS AXING THE TEXAN. HE WILL GIVE A SINGLE $#@! - MAYBE TWO OR THREE. I WASN'T $#@!TING, BTW, BUT THE 'LADY' IN THE STALL NEXT TO MINE HAD BAD GAS OR SOMETHING....I DIDN'T AX. 

I DID GET TO KNOW ALL THE SMOKERS AROUND SECTION 211. I STOOD THERE BUMMING CIGS OFF THEM, ONE GUY WANTS TO GO TO NEW ZEALAND BUT HE'S AFRAID TO FLY - I TOLD HIM NOT TO BE SCARED AND ANOTHER WAS FROM TENNESSEE, I DUNNO ABOUT HIM, HE WAS WEARING A PINK SHIRT.




>

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I WENT TO THE BRAVES GAME TODAY BUT WHEN THE NATIONAL ANTHEM WAS PLAYING, I WAS TAKING A PEE WITH A BEER IN MY HAND. WHAT SHOULD MY PENANCE BE?


YOU HAVE TO MAKE A VID OF YOURSELF PLAYING IT ON KAZOO AND SHARE IT ON RPFS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> YOU HAVE TO MAKE A VID OF YOURSELF PLAYING IT ON KAZOO AND SHARE IT ON RPFS.


I DON'T HAVE  A KAZOO. I STILL HAVE A BLUE PLASTIC RECORDER FROM GRADE SCHOOL, THOUGH. DOES THAT COUNT?

----------


## TheTexan

> I WENT TO THE BRAVES GAME TODAY BUT WHEN THE NATIONAL ANTHEM WAS PLAYING, I WAS TAKING A PEE WITH A BEER IN MY HAND. WHAT SHOULD MY PENANCE BE?


SYMBOLOGICALLY AT LEAST YOU HAD YOUR HAND OVER YOUR HEART

YOU HONOR AMERICA

AS LONG AS IT WAS DOMESTIC BEER NONE OF THAT FOREIGN $#@!

----------


## Suzanimal

> SYMBOLOGICALLY AT LEAST YOU HAD YOUR HAND OVER YOUR HEART
> 
> YOU HONOR AMERICA
> 
> AS LONG AS IT WAS DOMESTIC BEER NONE OF THAT FOREIGN $#@!


IT WAS A BUTT LIGHT. ONE OF THOSE CAN/BOTTLE HYBRIDS. IT WAS BLUE WITH WHITE (? MY MEMORY'S A BIT FOGGY) STARS - IT LOOKED PATRIOTIC.  I WASN'T HOLDING IT OVER MY HEART THE WHOLE TIME, THOUGH. I SET IT ON THE TAMPON BIN WHEN I HAD TO WIPE MY HOOHA.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I DON'T HAVE  A KAZOO. I STILL HAVE A BLUE PLASTIC RECORDER FROM GRADE SCHOOL, THOUGH. DOES THAT COUNT?


YES  , BUT IT'S NOT AS ENTERTAINING.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> SYMBOLOGICALLY AT LEAST YOU HAD YOUR HAND OVER YOUR HEART
> 
> YOU HONOR AMERICA
> 
> AS LONG AS IT WAS DOMESTIC BEER NONE OF THAT FOREIGN $#@!


Q: HOW IS AMERICAN BEER LIKE MAKING LOVE IN A CANOE?
A: IT'S $#@!ING NEAR WATER!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Q: HOW IS AMERICAN BEER LIKE MAKING LOVE IN A CANOE?
> A: IT'S $#@!ING NEAR WATER!


IT'S $#@!ING CLOSE TO WATER. 

MR ANIMAL LOVES TELLING PEOPLE THAT WHEN I OFFER THEM ONE OF MY BUTT LIGHTS.

----------


## TheTexan

> IT'S $#@!ING CLOSE TO WATER. 
> 
> MR ANIMAL LOVES TELLING PEOPLE THAT WHEN I OFFER THEM ONE OF MY BUTT LIGHTS.


THATS WHY I GO FOR THE ORIGINAL BUDWEISER

ITS LIKE WAY MUCH BETTER

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> IT'S $#@!ING CLOSE TO WATER. 
> 
> MR ANIMAL LOVES TELLING PEOPLE THAT WHEN I OFFER THEM ONE OF MY BUTT LIGHTS.


SOUNDS LIKE MR ANIMAL HAS A GOOD SENSE OF HUMOUR!

----------


## TheTexan

> SOUNDS LIKE MR ANIMAL HAS A GOOD SENSE OF HUMOUR!


YOUR NEED LIFESKILL OF HOW TO SPELL RIGHT

ITS HUMOR

WITHOUT THE U

THIS IS AMERICA

NOT GAYT BRITAIN

----------


## Suzanimal

> THATS WHY I GO FOR THE ORIGINAL BUDWEISER
> 
> ITS LIKE WAY MUCH BETTER


Budweiser renames beer 'America' this summer
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/...usch/84176886/







> SOUNDS LIKE MR ANIMAL HAS A GOOD SENSE OF HUMOUR!


HE THINKS SO.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YOUR NEED LIFESKILL OF HOW TO SPELL RIGHT
> 
> ITS HUMOR
> 
> WITHOUT THE U
> 
> THIS IS AMERICA
> 
> NOT GAYT BRITAIN


I HAVE SOME VERY ENTERTAINING BRITISHEN FB FRIENDS, AND THEIR MISSPELLINGS RUB OFF ON ME SOMETIMES.

----------


## Carlybee

> I HAVE SOME VERY ENTERTAINING BRITISHEN FB FRIENDS, AND THEIR MISSPELLINGS RUB OFF ON ME SOMETIMES.


TRY BEING MARRIED TO A CANADIAN.

Who pronounces taco like tacko. Which is like sacrilege to a Texan.

----------


## oyarde

I am going fishing tomorrow . I put a picture of Dankes avatar on a voo doo stick. The Mrs asked what I was doing , I told her I will put it in the water and the fish will be so frightened they will jump in the boat. She looked doubtful , but I am confident .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I am going fishing tomorrow . I put a picture of Dankes avatar on a voo doo stick. The Mrs asked what I was doing , I told her I will put it in the water and the fish will be so frightened they will jump in the boat. She looked doubtful , but I am confident .


SOUNDS LIKE A VERY USEFUL LIFESKILL. YOU COULD START A GOOD BUSINESS DOING THAT IF YOU CAN SCALE THE TECHNIQUE UPWARD TO MEET MARKET DEMAND.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up three 6 packs , Molson Golden , Tsing Tao & Labatt's . Lifeskills Baby , Get Some LOL

----------


## Carlybee

Practicing my lifeskill of cleaning house...so I can relax tomorrow.

----------


## Danke

> Practicing my lifeskill of cleaning house...so I can relax tomorrow.


 Want to  earn a few extra bucks tomorrow?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am going fishing tomorrow . I put a picture of Dankes avatar on a voo doo stick. The Mrs asked what I was doing , I told her I will put it in the water and the fish will be so frightened they will jump in the boat. She looked doubtful , but I am confident .


GENIUS! I MAY TRY STICKING SOME OF THOSE AROUND MY STRAWBERRY PATCH TO SCARE OFF THE GROUND SQUIRREL FAMILY.




> Today I picked up three 6 packs , Molson Golden , Tsing Tao & Labatt's . Lifeskills Baby , Get Some LOL


I DO MY BEST LIFE SKILLING ON BEER AND WINE. I GET INTO TROUBLE WITH LIQUOR.


LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY

TRYING TO GET THE VOMIT STAINS OUT OF THE CLOTHES I WAS WEARING THURSDAY. I TOOK THEM OFF IN THE DRIVEWAY AFTER MR ANIMAL HOSED ME DOWN AND HE LEFT THEM IN A BUCKET OF WATER IN THE GARAGE. I CLEANED OUT HIS CAR BUT I DIDN'T HAVE IT IN ME TO DEAL WITH THOSE NASTY CLOTHES. I WOULD JUST THROW THEM AWAY BUT IT'S A CUTE OUTFIT. I THINK THE TOP IS FINE - IT'S A BROWN HALTER TOP - BUT THE WHITE SHORTS LOOK GNARLY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

ACCIDENTALLY OVERCOOKED MY OMLETTE A BIT THIS MORNING. A LIFESKILL I NEED TO HONE, CLEARLY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> GENIUS! I MAY TRY STICKING SOME OF THOSE AROUND MY STRAWBERRY PATCH TO SCARE OFF THE GROUND SQUIRREL FAMILY.
> 
> 
> 
> I DO MY BEST LIFE SKILLING ON BEER AND WINE. I GET INTO TROUBLE WITH LIQUOR.
> 
> 
> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY
> 
> TRYING TO GET THE VOMIT STAINS OUT OF THE CLOTHES I WAS WEARING THURSDAY. I TOOK THEM OFF IN THE DRIVEWAY AFTER MR ANIMAL HOSED ME DOWN AND HE LEFT THEM IN A BUCKET OF WATER IN THE GARAGE. I CLEANED OUT HIS CAR BUT I DIDN'T HAVE IT IN ME TO DEAL WITH THOSE NASTY CLOTHES. I WOULD JUST THROW THEM AWAY BUT IT'S A CUTE OUTFIT.* I THINK THE TOP IS FINE - IT'S A BROWN HALTER TOP - BUT THE WHITE SHORTS LOOK GNARLY*.


THAT SOUNDS RATHER LIKE A WALMARTIAN OUTFIT. ARE YOU ON PEOPLEOFWALMART.COM YET?

----------


## Carlybee

Got some fruit and veggies at the co-op...so far only made this. It's hot today.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THAT SOUNDS RATHER LIKE A WALMARTIAN OUTFIT. ARE YOU ON PEOPLEOFWALMART.COM YET?


NO WAY. IT'S CLASSY. (IT WAS BEFORE I VOMITED ON IT, ANYWAY) AS A MATTER OF FACT, IT'S ONE OF MR ANIMALS FAVORITE OUTFITS.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY HAVING A SURPRISE PARTY

A FRIEND CALLED AND SAID THEY'RE GOING TO BE OUT THIS WAY SHOPPING FOR A TRUCK FOR THEIR SON AT UGA AND INVITED THEMSELVES OVER FOR LUNCH AND A SWIM. I SAID, I'M OUT OF FOOD BECAUSE I DO MY SHOPPING ON MONDAY SO THEY SAID THEY WOULD BRING FOOD TO THEIR PARTY. COOL! YAY! I LOVE SURPRISE PARTIES!

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY HAVING A SURPRISE PARTY
> 
> A FRIEND CALLED AND SAID THEY'RE GOING TO BE OUT THIS WAY SHOPPING FOR A TRUCK FOR THEIR SON AT UGA AND INVITED THEMSELVES OVER FOR LUNCH AND A SWIM. I SAID, I'M OUT OF FOOD BECAUSE I DO MY SHOPPING ON MONDAY SO THEY SAID THEY WOULD BRING FOOD TO THEIR PARTY. COOL! YAY! I LOVE SURPRISE PARTIES!


WHERE THE HELL ARE THESE JOKERS? I'M SITTING HERE IN MY BATHING SUIT WAITING ON MUH LUNCH.

----------


## tod evans

> WHERE THE HELL ARE THESE JOKERS? I'M SITTING HERE IN MY BATHING SUIT WAITING ON MUH LUNCH.


HAVE A TEQUILA SUNRISE, CHANCES ARE YOU'LL FIND SOMETHING TO EAT BEFORE YOU FINISH THE FIRST PITCHER..

----------


## Suzanimal

> HAVE A TEQUILA SUNRISE, CHANCES ARE YOU'LL FIND SOMETHING TO EAT BEFORE YOU FINISH THE FIRST PITCHER..


THEY JUST CALLED. THEY'RE ABOUT 15/20 MINUTES AWAY. I TOLE 'EM IF THEY DIDN'T HURRY UP I WAS GONNA BE DRUNK - THEY DIDN'T SEEM TOO SHOCKED.

----------


## tod evans

> THEY JUST CALLED. THEY'RE ABOUT 15/20 MINUTES AWAY. I TOLE 'EM IF THEY DIDN'T HURRY UP I WAS GONNA BE DRUNK - THEY DIDN'T SEEM TOO SHOCKED.


TIME TO NIX THE OJ AND GRENADINE AND JUST HIT THE TEQUILA!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

TODAY I PRACTICED BEING A BIRD. IT WAS GLORIOUS. THE GRAND WIZARD OF BIRDNESS WAS IMPRESSED WITH MY ABILITIES WHEN IT COMES TO IMPERSONATING OUR FEATHERY FRIENDS. LIKE I SAID, IT WAS GLORIOUS.

----------


## Suzanimal

I PRACTICED EATING TACOS AND DRINKING BEER.

----------


## oyarde

Slaying the big fish today . My Danke Voo Doo stick worked .

----------


## Danke

CAUGHT A COUPLE OF INJUNS WALKING OFF WITH MY FISHING RODS TODAY, HAVE THEM LOCKED UP IN MY SHED FOR THE NIGHT.

----------


## oyarde

> CAUGHT A COUPLE OF INJUNS WALKING OFF WITH MY FISHING RODS TODAY, HAVE THEM LOCKED UP IN MY SHED FOR THE NIGHT.


They were not very good Injuns if they got caught .

----------


## Danke

> They were not very good Injuns if they got caught .


YEAH, THEY HAD NO PEACE PIPE NOR PEYOTE ON THEM. THEY SMELLED OF ALCOHOL, TYPICAL OF DRUNK INJUNS IN THIS AREA.

----------


## oyarde

> YEAH, THEY HAD NO PEACE PIPE NOR PEYOTE ON THEM. THEY SMELLED OF ALCOHOL, TYPICAL OF DRUNK INJUNS IN THIS AREA.


How many many fishing poles you have and is the line on them fairly new ? You keep these in the shed ?

----------


## Danke

> How many many fishing poles you have and is the line on them fairly new ? You keep these in the shed ?


Do you think I would divulge what I own to you?  You probably have relatives in my area.

----------


## oyarde

> Do you think I would divulge what I own to you?  You probably have relatives in my area.


Well , seems a shame I just bought two new ones and you are not using yours , you could have offered to lend them to me .......

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> They were not very good Injuns if they got caught .


THEY WERE PROBABLY DRUNK AS SKUNKS.

----------


## Danke

> Well , seems a shame I just bought two new ones and you are not using yours , you could have offered to lend them to me .......


That is the way you people think.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That is the way you people think.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL: GYM

I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET BACK TO THE GYM ON A REGULAR BASIS SO MR ANIMAL CONVINCED ME GET UP (5:30AM!!!)AND GO WITH HIM THIS MORNING. I DON'T LIKE GOING IN THE MORNING. TOO MANY BODY BUILDER TYPES. ONE MAN WAS A WEIRDO. I WIPE OFF THE EQUIPMENT AFTER I USE IT BUT THIS MAN WENT AND WIPED IT OFF AGAIN. DID HE THINK I WASN'T A GOOD WIPER OR WAS ESPECIALLY NASTY? ALSO, THIS SUPER FIT BIMBO GOT ON THE ELLIPTICAL NEXT TO ME AND STARTED RACING ME!  I WAS GOING SLOW BECAUSE I HAD MY INTENSITY SET ON 7 BUT I TURNED IT DOWN TO 1 WHEN SHE WASN'T LOOKING SO I COULD BEAT HER.  ON A POSITIVE NOTE, I MOVED UP TO 30 LBS ON THE PEC FLY.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a load of white marble rock for the weed bed Mrs O calls her flower bed, she asked me for it, I dunno what happened to the last white rock that was in there. When the youngest niece was small I told her those rocks fell outta Mrs O's head. She believed it.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFE SKILL: GYM
> 
> I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET BACK TO THE GYM ON A REGULAR BASIS SO MR ANIMAL CONVINCED ME GET UP (5:30AM!!!)AND GO WITH HIM THIS MORNING. I DON'T LIKE GOING IN THE MORNING. TOO MANY BODY BUILDER TYPES. ONE MAN WAS A WEIRDO. I WIPE OFF THE EQUIPMENT AFTER I USE IT BUT THIS MAN WENT AND WIPED IT OFF AGAIN. DID HE THINK I WASN'T A GOOD WIPER OR WAS ESPECIALLY NASTY? ALSO, THIS SUPER FIT BIMBO GOT ON THE ELLIPTICAL NEXT TO ME AND STARTED RACING ME!  I WAS GOING SLOW BECAUSE I HAD MY INTENSITY SET ON 7 BUT I TURNED IT DOWN TO 1 WHEN SHE WASN'T LOOKING SO I COULD BEAT HER.  ON A POSITIVE NOTE, I MOVED UP TO 30 LBS ON THE PEC FLY.


DID YOU TELL THE BIMBO IF SHE WANTS A MAN TO SHOP AT RPF'S , WHERE ELSE CAN SHE FIND 900 SINGLE GUYS ?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL: GYM
> 
> I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET BACK TO THE GYM ON A REGULAR BASIS SO MR ANIMAL CONVINCED ME GET UP (5:30AM!!!)AND GO WITH HIM THIS MORNING. I DON'T LIKE GOING IN THE MORNING. TOO MANY BODY BUILDER TYPES. ONE MAN WAS A WEIRDO. I WIPE OFF THE EQUIPMENT AFTER I USE IT BUT THIS MAN WENT AND WIPED IT OFF AGAIN. DID HE THINK I WASN'T A GOOD WIPER OR WAS ESPECIALLY NASTY? ALSO, THIS SUPER FIT BIMBO GOT ON THE ELLIPTICAL NEXT TO ME AND STARTED RACING ME!  I WAS GOING SLOW BECAUSE I HAD MY INTENSITY SET ON 7 BUT I TURNED IT DOWN TO 1 WHEN SHE WASN'T LOOKING SO I COULD BEAT HER.  ON A POSITIVE NOTE, I MOVED UP TO 30 LBS ON THE PEC FLY.


YOU SHOULDN'T TRY TO RACE WITH OTHER PEOPLE. JUST PLAN OUT WHAT YOU WANT TO DO BEFOREHAND AND DO IT. BODYBUILDERS TEND TO FAVOUR 3X5 AND 5X5 PROGRAMS, BUT IT DEPENDS ON WHAT YOUR GOAL IS. GLAD YOU GOT A NEW PEC FLY PR.  WAS IT A DUMBELL FLY OR THAT SILLY SEATED FLY MACHINE? IMHO, FREEWEIGHT FLYES ARE BETTER FOR STRENGTH.

----------


## Suzanimal

> DID YOU TELL THE BIMBO IF SHE WANTS A MAN TO SHOP AT RPF'S , WHERE ELSE CAN SHE FIND 900 SINGLE GUYS ?


ELLIPTICAL RACING BIMBOS ARE BAD NEWS. I WOULD HAVE TO SEND HER TO DANKE FOR REHABILITATION BEFORE I WOULD FEEL COMFORTABLE RELEASING HER INTO THE GP.




> YOU SHOULDN'T TRY TO RACE WITH OTHER PEOPLE. JUST PLAN OUT WHAT YOU WANT TO DO BEFOREHAND AND DO IT. BODYBUILDERS TEND TO FAVOUR 3X5 AND 5X5 PROGRAMS, BUT IT DEPENDS ON WHAT YOUR GOAL IS. GLAD YOU GOT A NEW PEC FLY PR.  WAS IT A DUMBELL FLY OR THAT *SILLY SEATED FLY MACHINE*? IMHO, FREEWEIGHT FLYES ARE BETTER FOR STRENGTH.


IT WAS THE SILLY SEATED FLY MACHINE. I SERIOUSLY DOUBT I COULD DO 30 LB FREEWEIGHT FLYS. RIGHT NOW I CAN DO 2 SETS OF 10 BUT BY THE END OF THE SECOND SET I'M STRUGGLING PRETTY BAD.

----------


## oyarde

> Do you think I would divulge what I own to you?  You probably have relatives in my area.


Well in case I go to a Vikings game I could use an inventory list of the shed and the hanger . If I need to borrow anything I will leave you something in return , of course.

----------


## Danke

> Well in case I go to a Vikings game I could use an inventory list of the shed and the hanger . If I need to borrow anything I will leave you something in return , of course.


How would you be able to find the place, Sioux trails?  you don't even use GPS.

----------


## oyarde

> How would you be able to find the place, Sioux trails?  you don't even use GPS.


I am a skilled tracker , I do not need GPS, that is for city boys.

----------


## oyarde

> How would you be able to find the place, Sioux trails?  you don't even use GPS.


Lincoln hung most of the remaining Santee Sioux in Dec 1862 in Minnesota . They had been starving anyway on a Res. , that is of course what happens if you trust the govt.

----------


## Danke

> Lincoln hung most of the remaining Santee Sioux in Dec 1862 in Minnesota . They had been starving anyway on a Res. , that is of course what happens if you trust the govt.


 If you plan on coming here,  Don't say you weren't warned.

----------


## oyarde

> If you plan on coming here,  Don't say you weren't warned.


The Great Oyarde never surrenders .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL: DECIDING WHO I'M GOING TO SUPPORT FOR PRESIDENT, WATER SEALING MY DECK, GOING TO THE GYM, AND RUNNING ERRANDS.

YESTERDAY, MY BROTHER SENT ME A BUMPER STICKER IN THE MAIL AND IT'S A CANDIDATE I HAVEN'T HEARD SPOKEN OF IN YEARS. PAT PAULSEN! VERMIN SUPREME, CTHULHU, AND SMOD WERE AT THE TOP OF MY LIST BUT I HAD FORGOTTEN ABOUT PAT PAULSEN. I MAY HAVE TO GO WITH HIM SINCE I ALREADY HAVE THE BUMPER STICKER.

I'VE BEEN MEANING TO MAKE MY KIDS  WATER SEAL THE DECK FOR WEEKS BUT I KEPT INVITING PEOPLE OVER. TODAY, I GOT THEIR LAZY ASSES OUT OF BED AND GOT THEM CRACK-A-LACKIN' ON IT. I WAS GOING TO JUST SUPERVISE BUT DECIDED TO PAINT THE RAILS TO MAKE IT MOVE FASTER. I'VE GOT $#@! TO DO TODAY.

I'M TRYING TO GO TO THE GYM THREE DAYS A WEEK. I'M ON A MONDAY, WEDNESDAY, FRIDAY SCHEDULE BUT I THINK I MAY CALL PAINTING ON ALL THIS WATER SEALER TODAY'S WORKOUT. 

I'M OUT OF OF FOOD BUT, MOST IMPORTANTLY, I'M OUT OF FRANIZA AND HALF-N-HALF. I PLAN ON GOING TO KOHLS (I NEED TO EXCHANGE SOME SEERSUCKER PANTS FOR MR ANIMAL. HE LIKES SEERSUCKER BUT I THINK IT LOOKS GAY. o_O), SAMS CLUB, AND THE POOL STORE. I GOT A HOLE IN MY GIANT RUBBER DUCKY PLAYING DUCK ATTACK (I NEED A NEW ONE) AND I NEED TO FIGURE OUT WHY MY WATER IS CLOUDY. I THINK IT'S FROM ALL THE RAIN BECAUSE MY CHLORINATOR IS ABOUT HALF FULL AND I'VE BEEN GOOD ABOUT SHOCKING IT AND KEEPING IT VACUUMED. I ALSO NEED SOME MORE CHLORINE TABS. I LEFT MY BUCKET OUT IN THE RAIN AND IT GOT FULL OF WATER. I ALMOST PASSED OUT WHEN I OPENED THE DAMN THING.

----------


## Danke

Pat Paulsen is dead.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Pat Paulsen is dead.


I KNOW. 


THE DECK IS WATER SEALED, WE RAN A MILE-ISH, AND I PLAN ON GETTING MY WATER WEIGHTS (I HAVE OLD LADY WATER WEIGHTS) IN THE POOL LATER - I'M CALLING THAT A "GYM DAY'. I TOOK A QUICK SHOWER, SUCKED DOWN A BUNCH OF WATER, AND RAN MY ERRANDS. I BOUGHT SOME BUD SELECT 55 (55 CALORIE BEER - NOW I CAN DRINK TWICE AS MUCH), A BOX OF FRANZIA BLUSH, AND FOOD. I SKIPPED KOHLS. I DIDN'T FEEL LIKE DEALING WITH MR ANIMALS PANTS TODAY. AND YA KNOW WHAT? HE NEEDS TO GO BUY HIS OWN DAMN CLOTHES. HE HATES SHOPPING SO HE TELLS ME WHAT HE WANTS, I GO BUY IT, IT USUALLY DOESN'T FIT SO I HAVE TO KEEP TAKING IT BACK AND DOING EXCHANGES UNTIL HE'S HAPPY. o_O

----------


## Suzanimal

NO TRIVIA TONIGHT, THE OLD MAN WHO DOES IT HAD SOME HEALTH PROBLEMS. I ENDED UP TALKING TO A GUY I'VE CHATTED WITH BEFORE BUT I DON'T THINK HE REMEMBERED ME OR HE DID AND WAS PRETENDING HE DIDN'T. HE'S A STRANGE FELLOW. I THINK HE'S AN INTJ. HE WAS TRYING TO DO LOOK BUSY ON HIS PHONE BUT I FORCED HIM TO COVERSATE - MR ANIMAL HATES THAT WORD SO I USE IT WHENEVER I CAN.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: KEEPING MY PERM DRY

MY HAIR IS STICK STRAIGHT AND I'M ONE OF THE FEW PEOPLE LEFT WHO STILL GETS PERMS.  WELL, AFTER YOU GET A PERM YOU CAN'T GET YOUR HAIR WET FOR 24 HOURS BUT I REALLY WANTED TO GET IN THE POOL SO I PUT ON A SHOWER CAP.  MR ANIMAL CAME HOME AND FOUND ME FLOATING AROUND WITH A SHOWER CAP ON. HE SAID I'M GIVING HIM A GRANNY COMPLEX BECAUSE THE OTHER NIGHT I WORE A SLUTTY DRESS BUT HAD ON GRANNY PANTIES UNDERNEATH. BETWEEN THE GRANNY PANTIES AND SHOWER CAPS, I'M KICKIN' IT OLD SCHOOL THESE DAYS.

----------


## tod evans

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: KEEPING MY PERM DRY
> 
> MY HAIR IS STICK STRAIGHT AND I'M ONE OF THE FEW PEOPLE LEFT WHO STILL GETS PERMS.  WELL, AFTER YOU GET A PERM YOU CAN'T GET YOUR HAIR WET FOR 24 HOURS BUT I REALLY WANTED TO GET IN THE POOL SO I PUT ON A SHOWER CAP.  MR ANIMAL CAME HOME AND FOUND ME FLOATING AROUND WITH A SHOWER CAP ON. HE SAID I'M GIVING HIM A GRANNY COMPLEX BECAUSE THE OTHER NIGHT I WORE A SLUTTY DRESS BUT HAD ON GRANNY PANTIES UNDERNEATH. BETWEEN THE *GRANNY PANTIES* AND SHOWER CAPS, I'M KICKIN' IT OLD SCHOOL THESE DAYS.


IF THAT DIDN'T EARN YOU A SPANKING THEN IT'S NOT YOU WHO'S GETTING OLD.......

----------


## Suzanimal

> IF THAT DIDN'T EARN YOU A SPANKING THEN IT'S NOT YOU WHO'S GETTING OLD.......


LOL, THEY WERE GIANT WHITE COTTON ONE'S, TOO.  I KEEP A FEW AROUND FOR WHEN IT GETS REALLY HOT OUTSIDE. THEY LET THE VAG BREATHE IN THE INTENSE HEAT - I DON'T WANT MY VAG TO SUFFOCATE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LOL, THEY WERE GIANT WHITE COTTON ONE'S, TOO.   I KEEP A FEW AROUND FOR WHEN IT GETS REALLY HOT OUTSIDE. THEY LET THE  VAG BREATHE IN THE INTENSE HEAT - I DON'T WANT MY VAG TO SUFFOCATE.


I'M SURE AN UNHAPPY SUZANIMALVAG MAKES FOR A VERY UNHAPPY ANIMALHOUSE. :EEK:

----------


## BUTSRSLY

BUT THE REAL ISSUE IS WHAT KIND OF MARKET CAN SUPPORT AN FM RADIO WHOSE MODEL IS TO EARN MONEY FROM THOSE WHO ACCIDENTALLY DON'T CHANGE THE STATION WHEN A COMMERCIAL COMES ON

----------


## BUTSRSLY

WHAT AM I GOING TO DO WITH THIS CHIK-FIL-A SCANDAL JOKE

----------


## oyarde

> BUT THE REAL ISSUE IS WHAT KIND OF MARKET CAN SUPPORT AN FM RADIO WHOSE MODEL IS TO EARN MONEY FROM THOSE WHO ACCIDENTALLY DON'T CHANGE THE STATION WHEN A COMMERCIAL COMES ON


I am pretty sure this happens every day all over america .

----------


## Suzanimal

> BUT THE REAL ISSUE IS WHAT KIND OF MARKET CAN SUPPORT AN FM RADIO WHOSE MODEL IS TO EARN MONEY FROM THOSE WHO ACCIDENTALLY DON'T CHANGE THE STATION WHEN A COMMERCIAL COMES ON


I WENT TO A BABY SHOWER THAT ENDED UP BEING A DRUNKEN POOL PARTY AND WE LISTENED TO FM RADIO. I HEARD THE SONG _BILLY JEAN IS NOT MY LOVER_, I DON'T THINK I'VE HEARD THAT IN YEARS. PLUS, I GOT CAUGHT CHANGING OUT OF MY SWIM SUIT IN MY FRIEND'S DRIVEWAY. THAT WASN'T EVEN THE WEIRDEST THING THAT HAPPENED. FOR SOME REASON, EVERYONE STARTED TAKING THEIR BRA'S OFF AT THE SHOWER - EXCEPT THE MOM TO BE AND MY NIECE BECAUSE THEY HAVE GIANT TITS. SO THERE'S THIS POOR GIRL UNWRAPPING HER GIFTS WITH A STACK OF BRAS ON THE TABLE NEXT TO HER. OH, MY FRIEND'S HUSBAND TOLD ME I HAD DRUNK HAIR. o_O

----------


## Carlybee

I ADDED SOME TAI CHI VIDEOS TO MY YOUTUBE PLAYLIST. I was going to take the free classes at the park but they stopped having them. When I get good at it, I'm going to do the sword one.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> BUT THE REAL ISSUE IS WHAT KIND OF MARKET CAN SUPPORT AN FM RADIO WHOSE MODEL IS TO EARN MONEY FROM THOSE WHO ACCIDENTALLY DON'T CHANGE THE STATION WHEN A COMMERCIAL COMES ON





> I am pretty sure this happens every day all over america .


AND THE OTHER THING IS THE BUSINESS MODEL THAT MAKES ITS MONEY OFF OF PEOPLE WHO DON'T BOTHER TO COLLECT ON THE 100% MONEY BACK GUARANTEE

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IN A TRULY FREE MARKET, CORPORATIONS ARE BEHOLDEN TO MARKET FORCES, THE CONSUMER IS PROACTIVE AND INTELLIGENT AND PRIVY TO THE INFORMATION THAT THEY NEED TO MAKE INFORMED CHOICES.  IF THEY ARE RICH ENOUGH TO HIRE SOMEONE TO RESEARCH HOW THE INTERNAL MECHANISMS OF ALL OF THEIR PRODUCTS ACTUALLY WORK.  AND RICH ENOUGH TO HAVE A LAWYER ON RETAINER TO CHAMPION CLASS ACTIONS AGAINST THE PRODUCTS THAT DON'T WORK.  IF THOSE LAWYERS ARE WILLING TO OCCASIONALLY TAKE CASES THAT AREN'T NECESSARILY PROFITABLE UNLESS GOODWILL TOWARD MEN IS PART OF THE PROFIT CALCULATION.  IF PEOPLE WERE SMARTER THAN THEY ARE.

----------


## oyarde

> AND THE OTHER THING IS THE BUSINESS MODEL THAT MAKES ITS MONEY OFF OF PEOPLE WHO DON'T BOTHER TO COLLECT ON THE 100% MONEY BACK GUARANTEE


I see something similar to that in play @ the big hardware chains , they offer 11 percent off rebates one weekend a month and nobody mails that  in .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: RUNNING ERRANDS

I RAN A BUNCH OF ERRANDS AND IT WAS HOT. I DON'T THINK MY AC IS WORKING RIGHT BECAUSE IT NEVER GOT REALLY COOL IN THE VAN. I THINK I'M GOING TO EAT A BITE OF CHICKEN AND FLOAT AROUND IN THE POOL UNTIL THE SUN GOES DOWN.

----------


## oyarde

> I ADDED SOME TAI CHI VIDEOS TO MY YOUTUBE PLAYLIST. I was going to take the free classes at the park but they stopped having them. When I get good at it, I'm going to do the sword one.


Your husband is a lucky guy .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY: RUNNING ERRANDS
> 
> I RAN A BUNCH OF ERRANDS AND IT WAS HOT. I DON'T THINK MY AC IS WORKING RIGHT BECAUSE IT NEVER GOT REALLY COOL IN THE VAN. I THINK I'M GOING TO EAT A BITE OF CHICKEN AND FLOAT AROUND IN THE POOL UNTIL THE SUN GOES DOWN.


HOW HOT WAS IT? I NOTICE THAT WHAT MIDWESTERNERS AND EAST COASTERS THINK IS "HOT" IS SPRINGTIME WEATHER TO PHOENIX.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> HOW HOT WAS IT? I NOTICE THAT WHAT MIDWESTERNERS AND EAST COASTERS THINK IS "HOT" IS SPRINGTIME WEATHER TO PHOENIX.


that's the damn truth lol

isn't Phoenix the hottest place in the country except for some dried-up cactus in the Nevada desert somewhere?

----------


## oyarde

Watering trees today that I planted past few months.To water trees properly , it requires a nice cold beer for you.This puts out good vibes for the trees and enhances flow of the xylem and phloem .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> that's the damn truth lol
> 
> isn't Phoenix the hottest place in the country except for some dried-up cactus in the Nevada desert somewhere?


YES. ACTUALLY, DEATH VALLEY USUALLY ISN'T AS HOT AS PHOENIX. THE CLIMATE HERE IS SIMILAR TO THE WAR ZONES IN THE 'STAN, IRAQ, ETC., SO A LOT OF TRAINING OPERATIONS GO ON HERE IN TEH DESERT. THERE'S ALSO SOME GINORMOUS MILITARY BASES LIKE LUKE AIR FORCE BASE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> HOW HOT WAS IT? I NOTICE THAT WHAT MIDWESTERNERS AND EAST COASTERS THINK IS "HOT" IS SPRINGTIME WEATHER TO PHOENIX.


94 and humid as hell. It's suppose to rain tonight and when I was floating around the pool, I noticed the clouds were building. YAY!!! It's been dry as a bone and not only are my plants suffering, I worry about finding snakes in the pool.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 94 and humid as hell. It's suppose to rain tonight and when I was floating around the pool, I noticed the clouds were building. YAY!!! It's been dry as a bone and not only are my plants suffering, I worry about finding snakes in the pool.


Consider yourself lucky. 94 is late spring weather here. ATM, the daily highs are typically 110-120. :/

----------


## francisco

> Consider yourself lucky. 94 is late spring weather here. ATM, the daily highs are typically 110-120. :/


OH STOP WHINING / BRAGGING. LACK OF HUMIDITY IN PHOENIX & REST OF ARID WEST MAKES THE EVEN-HIGHER TEMPS THERE MUCH MORE COMFORTABLE THAN THE MUGGY PARTS OF THE COUNTRY. I'VE LIVED IN BOTH AND THERE IS NO COMPARISON.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IN A TRULY FREE MARKET, ALCOHOLICS WILL BOYCOTT BARS THAT USE BAR TIME

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IN A TRULY FREE MARKET, SOCIETY WILL EMPLOY OSTRACISM TO MAINTAIN SOCIAL ORDER.  A SOCIAL ORDER IN WHICH THE INTELLIGENT INNOVATIONS FOR CHANGE ARE SHUNNED AND DEEMED INCOMPREHENSIBLY STRANGE.

----------


## francisco

> IN A TRULY FREE MARKET, ALCOHOLICS WILL BOYCOTT BARS THAT USE BAR TIME


WHAT THE HELL IS "BAR TIME"?

THIS HOT WEATHER IS MAKING ME TESTY.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

I DON'T LIKE TO PRE-JUDGE BUT IF YOU'RE JUST CHILLIN BY YOUR FRIEND'S TRUCK AT THE LOW RENT APARTMENTS I HIGHLY DOUBT I WANT TO OVERHEAR YOUR NOT-SO-SUBTLE VOICINGS FOR ATTENTION

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> OH STOP WHINING / BRAGGING. LACK OF HUMIDITY IN PHOENIX & REST OF ARID WEST MAKES THE EVEN-HIGHER TEMPS THERE MUCH MORE COMFORTABLE THAN THE MUGGY PARTS OF THE COUNTRY. I'VE LIVED IN BOTH AND THERE IS NO COMPARISON.


THERE IS TRUTH IN THIS. THE PROBLEM WITH THIS COMPARISON IS THAT IN THE HUMID AREAS, THE TEMPERATURE COOL SIGNIFICANTLY IN THE LATE AFTERNOON/EVENING. HERE THE HEAT REMAINS IN THE AIR ALL NIGHT-ESPECIALLY IN PAVED AREAS-THESE BECOME "HEAT ISLANDS".

----------


## oyarde

> IN A TRULY FREE MARKET, ALCOHOLICS WILL BOYCOTT BARS THAT USE BAR TIME


I use Oyarde time , I do not observe Daylight Saving time.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I use Oyarde time , I do not observe Daylight Saving time.


IS THAT CLOSE TO MOUNTAIN TIME? THERE ARE A LOT OF INDIANS LIVING IN THIS TIME ZONE. NAVAJOS, HOPI, ETC.

----------


## oyarde

> IS THAT CLOSE TO MOUNTAIN TIME? THERE ARE A LOT OF INDIANS LIVING IN THIS TIME ZONE. NAVAJOS, HOPI, ETC.


There are over 20 tribes in Arizona, at one time , Zuni ,Hopi,Navajo , Apache ,Maricopa , Yuma , Pima , Piaute ,Mojave, Gila , Yaqui , Cocapa ,Hualapai , Havasupai etc

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> There are over 20 tribes in Arizona, at one time , Zuni ,Hopi,Navajo , Apache ,Maricopa , Yuma , Pima , Piaute ,Mojave, Gila , Yaqui , Cocapa ,Hualapai , Havasupai etc


THAT'S RIGHT! ONE OF THE COLLEGES I ATTENEDED IS LOCATED ON A RESERVATION. THE INDIAN ART IS VERY NICE. THE HEARD MUSEUM HAS A LOT OF NICE PIECES.  http://heard.org/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I AM STILL WONDERING ABOUT OYARDE TIME, THOUGH. HOW DO I CONVERT MOUNTAIN TIME TO OYARDE TIME?

----------


## BUTSRSLY

larry the cable guy biscuits and gravy potato chips

LARRY THE CABLE GUY BISCUITS AND GRAVY POTATO CHIPS

LARRY THE CABLE GUY BISCUITS AND GRAVY POTATO CHIPS

----------


## Suzanimal

> larry the cable guy biscuits and gravy potato chips
> 
> LARRY THE CABLE GUY BISCUITS AND GRAVY POTATO CHIPS
> 
> LARRY THE CABLE GUY BISCUITS AND GRAVY POTATO CHIPS


I SAW THOSE AT WALMART YESTERDAY. I THOUGHT THEY SOUNDED GROSS AT FIRST BUT THEN REALIZED I LIKE CHICKEN-N-BISKIT CRACKERS SO I MAY ENJOY THEM. I THINK I'M GONNA BUY SOME FOR MY SON'S BIRTHDAY COOKOUT.

----------


## tod evans

> I AM STILL WONDERING ABOUT OYARDE TIME, THOUGH. HOW DO I CONVERT MOUNTAIN TIME TO OYARDE TIME?


ADD 4 BEERS AND SUBTRACT 1- 30/06 ROUND

----------


## Suzanimal

> ADD 4 BEERS AND SUBTRACT 1- 30/06 ROUND


DOES THIS ALGORITHM TAKE MRS O'S PIES INTO CONSIDERATION? I'VE NOTICED HE SEEMS TO MOVE A LITTLE SLOWER WHEN SHE LEAVES A PIE UNATTENDED.

----------


## tod evans

> DOES THIS ALGORITHM TAKE MRS O'S PIES INTO CONSIDERATION? I'VE NOTICED HE SEEMS TO MOVE A LITTLE SLOWER WHEN SHE LEAVES A PIE UNATTENDED.


 IF THERE'S PIE IN THE EQUATION ONE MUST SMOKE AN ENTIRE DANNO ROACH BEFORE CIPHERIN'..

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> I SAW THOSE AT WALMART YESTERDAY. I THOUGHT THEY SOUNDED GROSS AT FIRST BUT THEN REALIZED I LIKE CHICKEN-N-BISKIT CRACKERS SO I MAY ENJOY THEM. I THINK I'M GONNA BUY SOME FOR MY SON'S BIRTHDAY COOKOUT.


MY POINT IS THAT THE ENLIGHTENED NEED ONLY SEE THIS PRODUCT ONCE TO REALIZE WHAT IS HAPPENING TO OUR WORLD

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> IN A TRULY FREE MARKET, CORPORATIONS ARE BEHOLDEN TO MARKET FORCES, THE CONSUMER IS PROACTIVE AND INTELLIGENT AND PRIVY TO THE INFORMATION THAT THEY NEED TO MAKE INFORMED CHOICES.  IF THEY ARE RICH ENOUGH TO HIRE SOMEONE TO RESEARCH HOW THE INTERNAL MECHANISMS OF ALL OF THEIR PRODUCTS ACTUALLY WORK.  AND RICH ENOUGH TO HAVE A LAWYER ON RETAINER TO CHAMPION CLASS ACTIONS AGAINST THE PRODUCTS THAT DON'T WORK.  IF THOSE LAWYERS ARE WILLING TO OCCASIONALLY TAKE CASES THAT AREN'T NECESSARILY PROFITABLE UNLESS GOODWILL TOWARD MEN IS PART OF THE PROFIT CALCULATION.  IF PEOPLE WERE SMARTER THAN THEY ARE.


I RESENT MY INSINUATION THAT A FREE MARKET MUST INSULATE INDIVIDUALS FROM ALL PROBLEMS

----------


## Carlybee

> I RESENT MY INSINUATION THAT A FREE MARKET MUST INSULATE INDIVIDUALS FROM ALL PROBLEMS



Addressing yourself?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I RESENT MY INSINUATION THAT A FREE MARKET MUST INSULATE INDIVIDUALS FROM ALL PROBLEMS


WHAT IS THE ROOT OF YOUR HOSTILITY TOWARD YOURSELF?

----------


## Suzanimal

BEEN PRACTICING ADULTING FOR THE PAST FEW DAYS. MR ANIMAL MADE ME CLEAN OUT OUR CLOSET. HE SAID I HAVE TOO MANY CLOTHES AND SHOES!!! SO FAR, TWO BIG BLACK BAGS OF CLOTHES AND A BIG BOX OF SHOES HAVE LEFT. I HAVE ONE BASKET FOR THINGS THAT NEED TO BE ALTERED AND ONE BIG BASKET OF THINGS I WANT MR ANIMAL'S OPINION ON BEFORE I DECIDE. I TOLD HIM WE COULD DO A FASHION SHOW BUT HE SAID I SHOULD PROBABLY JUST GET RID OF THEM. IT KINDA SUCKS BEING RESPONSIBLISH.

----------


## Carlybee

> BEEN PRACTICING ADULTING FOR THE PAST FEW DAYS. MR ANIMAL MADE ME CLEAN OUT OUR CLOSET. HE SAID I HAVE TOO MANY CLOTHES AND SHOES!!! SO FAR, TWO BIG BLACK BAGS OF CLOTHES AND A BIG BOX OF SHOES HAVE LEFT. I HAVE ONE BASKET FOR THINGS THAT NEED TO BE ALTERED AND ONE BIG BASKET OF THINGS I WANT MR ANIMAL'S OPINION ON BEFORE I DECIDE. I TOLD HIM WE COULD DO A FASHION SHOW BUT HE SAID I SHOULD PROBABLY JUST GET RID OF THEM. IT KINDA SUCKS BEING RESPONSIBLISH.



Girl, sell em on ebay.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Girl, sell em on ebay.


NOT MUCH OF VALUE UNLESS YOU'RE INTO EARLY 1990'S FASHION. I CLEANED OUT A LOT OF CLOTHES I HAD WHEN I FIRST MET MR ANIMAL - AND I CAN STILL FIT INTO THEM MOST OF THE NICE THINGS I'M GETTING RID OF WILL GO TO FAMILY/FRIENDS. I HAVE A SISTER IN LAW AND FRIEND I LIKE TO TRADE WITH.

I'VE THOUGHT ABOUT SELLING A FEW THINGS HERE AND THERE (I HAVE A LOT OF CRAFT SUPPLIES I'M GETTING RID OF - RETIRED STAMPIN UP SETS THAT I KNOW CAN PULL IN SOME MONEY) BUT I DON'T KNOW HOW TO SET UP A SELL. MY ONLY CRAFTING FRIEND/RELATIVE IS THE EX SIL WHO SOLD ME THE CRAP AND WE HAVEN'T SPOKEN SINCE I CALLED HER A WHORE AND TOLD HER TO GO TO HELL.

----------


## euphemia

WHAT STAMP SETS?

----------


## Suzanimal

> WHAT STAMP SETS?


TONS OF THEM. I HAVE SCOUTS AT PLAY, THE JAR WITH ALL THE STUFF, THE TRUCK WITH ALL THE STUFF, LOTS OF CHRISTMAS SETS, ALPHABETS, FISHY FRIENDS - THOSE ARE JUST THE ONE'S I REMEMBER OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD. MOST OF THEM FROM THE EARLY 2000'S. I ALSO HAVE THE STAMP PADS AND RACK - PADS NEVER OPENED ALL KINDS OF EMBOSSERS, POWDERS, CUTTING TOOLS...

----------


## Carlybee

> NOT MUCH OF VALUE UNLESS YOU'RE INTO EARLY 1990'S FASHION. I CLEANED OUT A LOT OF CLOTHES I HAD WHEN I FIRST MET MR ANIMAL - AND I CAN STILL FIT INTO THEM MOST OF THE NICE THINGS I'M GETTING RID OF WILL GO TO FAMILY/FRIENDS. I HAVE A SISTER IN LAW AND FRIEND I LIKE TO TRADE WITH.
> 
> I'VE THOUGHT ABOUT SELLING A FEW THINGS HERE AND THERE (I HAVE A LOT OF CRAFT SUPPLIES I'M GETTING RID OF - RETIRED STAMPIN UP SETS THAT I KNOW CAN PULL IN SOME MONEY) BUT I DON'T KNOW HOW TO SET UP A SELL. MY ONLY CRAFTING FRIEND/RELATIVE IS THE EX SIL WHO SOLD ME THE CRAP AND WE HAVEN'T SPOKEN SINCE I CALLED HER A WHORE AND TOLD HER TO GO TO HELL.


It's easy to sell but you have to have a printer for  your labels and be willing to go to the post office a lot unless you get daily mail pick up...also you have to research what the item sells for and take pics of it.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

NOT SURE WHETHER TO DESCRIBE HIM AS 'NOT EVEN SLIGHTLY SUPERFICIAL' OR 'LOOKS LIKE $#@!'

----------


## BUTSRSLY

NORMALLY SIR I WOULD BE GLAD TO WAVE AND SMILE BUT RIGHT NOW I'M WEARING SUNGLASSES AND I DON'T WANT TO RUIN MY IMAGE

----------


## BUTSRSLY

STARBUCKS IS LAUGHING RIGHT NOW BECAUSE THEY KNOW MCDONALDS HAS THE SUPERIOR COFFEE LID BUT THEY DON'T GIVE A $#@! THAT YOU HAVE COFFEE ON YOUR PANTS

----------


## BUTSRSLY

I HAVE CONSIDERED GETTING ONE TATTOO.  ON MY FACE: "WHATEVER YOU THINK I MEANT IS WRONG"

----------


## BUTSRSLY

DON'T TAKE THIS PERSONALLY BUT EVERYTHING YOU ARE IS NOT AS IT SHOULD BE

----------


## BUTSRSLY

I FOUND OUT SECOND HAND THAT A PERSON A DON'T KNOW WELL RESPECTS ME.  THEREFORE I AVOID ALL CONTACT.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

THERE'S MUSIC AND THEN THERE'S COCAINE ANTHEMS.  I LIKE MUSIC

----------


## Suzanimal

I HAVE ONE OF THOSE BIG NASTY FLYING ROACHES IN THE HOUSE (WE CALL THEM PALMETTO BUGS). I THOUGHT I TRAPPED HIM IN THE GARBAGE CAN BUT HE GOT OUT AND SCURRIED UNDER THE FRIDGE. NO ONE'S HOME TO SQUASH HIM FOR ME SO I'M WAITING FOR HIM WITH THE BROOM SO I CAN KNOCK HIM INTO THE GARAGE.
<SHUDDERS>

----------


## Carlybee

> I HAVE ONE OF THOSE BIG NASTY FLYING ROACHES IN THE HOUSE (WE CALL THEM PALMETTO BUGS). I THOUGHT I TRAPPED HIM IN THE GARBAGE CAN BUT HE GOT OUT AND SCURRIED UNDER THE FRIDGE. NO ONE'S HOME TO SQUASH HIM FOR ME SO I'M WAITING FOR HIM WITH THE BROOM SO I CAN KNOCK HIM INTO THE GARAGE.
> <SHUDDERS>


We get those too...I hate them. They swarm when it gets super hot.

----------


## Suzanimal

> We get those too...I hate them. They swarm when it gets super hot.


I CAN'T KILL THEM. THEY CRUNCH AND SQUIRT. I CAN'T KILL STUFF THAT CRUNCHES AND SQUIRTS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I CAN'T KILL THEM. THEY CRUNCH AND SQUIRT. I CAN'T KILL STUFF THAT CRUNCHES AND SQUIRTS.


TRY WEARING BOOTS. AND GRIND INTO THE GROUND AS YOU STEP ON IT.

----------


## Carlybee

> I CAN'T KILL THEM. THEY CRUNCH AND SQUIRT. I CAN'T KILL STUFF THAT CRUNCHES AND SQUIRTS.


Get some wasp spray...you can spray from several feet away

----------


## Suzanimal

> TRY WEARING BOOTS. AND GRIND INTO THE GROUND AS YOU STEP ON IT.


THE GROUND, IN THIS CASE, IS MY KITCHEN FLOOR. I DON'T WANT TO HAVE TO CLEAN UP ROACH GUTS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Get some wasp spray


THAT'S A GOOD IDEA. I'LL SPRAY HIM.

----------


## Suzanimal

TRYING TO DUPLICATE MIGHTY TACOS FOR MR ANIMAL. HIS BROTHER BROUGHT HIM BACK A BOTTLE OF THE HOT SAUCE AND NOW HE WANTS ME TO MAKE HIM SOME. I'VE ONLY EATEN A FEW AND IT WAS YEARS AGO AND I DIDN'T REALLY LIKE THEM. WHY DOES HE THINK I KNOW WHAT THE HELL I'M DOING?

----------


## Suzanimal

I HAD A DOCTOR APPOINTMENT AND MR ANIMAL HAD TO GO TO THE DENTIST, HE CRACKED A TOOTH. THAT'S THE SECOND ONE HE'S CRACKED. HE GRINDS HIS TEETH AT NIGHT AND CHOMPS ON ICE CUBES - I KEEP TELLING HIM TO STOP BUT HE DOESN'T LISTEN TO ME. NOW HE HAS STROKE FACE AND A CROWN.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I HAD A DOCTOR APPOINTMENT AND MR ANIMAL HAD TO GO TO THE DENTIST, HE CRACKED A TOOTH. THAT'S THE SECOND ONE HE'S CRACKED. HE GRINDS HIS TEETH AT NIGHT AND CHOMPS ON ICE CUBES - I KEEP TELLING HIM TO STOP BUT HE DOESN'T LISTEN TO ME. NOW HE HAS STROKE FACE AND A CROWN.


THAT DOESN'T STRIKE ME AS A TERRIBLY INTERESTING LIFESKILL.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I PRACTICED YET MORE BIRD IMITATION STRATEGIES TODAY AND WAS GLORIOUS IN DOING SO. LIFE IS GREAT WHEN YOU HAVE SKILLS. BIRD IMITATION IS THE KEY TO LOOKING 15 YEARS YOUNGER. ALL MY FELLOW BIRD IMITATORS LOOK AT LEAST 15 YEARS YOUNGER THAN THEY ACTUALLY ARE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I PRACTICED YET MORE BIRD IMITATION STRATEGIES TODAY AND WAS GLORIOUS IN DOING SO. LIFE IS GREAT WHEN YOU HAVE SKILLS. BIRD IMITATION IS THE KEY TO LOOKING 15 YEARS YOUNGER. ALL MY FELLOW BIRD IMITATORS LOOK AT LEAST 15 YEARS YOUNGER THAN THEY ACTUALLY ARE.


TOOBS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> TOOBS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.


BIRDS ARE SHY.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

THERE ARE ANGLERS AND THEN THERE ARE ANGLERS.  I SUBMIT THAT ONE OF THESE GROUPS IS CAPABLE OF PRODUCING FISH WORTH EATING.

----------


## oyarde

> THERE ARE ANGLERS AND THEN THERE ARE ANGLERS.  I SUBMIT THAT ONE OF THESE GROUPS IS CAPABLE OF PRODUCING FISH WORTH EATING.


The fish I catch are exquisite . No fishing today though . Mowing .It had rained 6 days , so it was getting out of hand .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I pressure washed the house and garage at the Cottage in the Woods .  Good for another yr , one reason I like brick better

----------


## Danke

> Today , I pressure washed the house and garage at the Cottage in the Woods .  Good for another yr , one reason I like brick better


Did you return the pressure washer before the owner noticed it missing?

----------


## oyarde

> Did you return the pressure washer before the owner noticed it missing?


I bought it new at Menards a yr ago , a Snap On ,second time I have used it and the wand leaks like hell out of the trigger . I should take it back . Would you just lend me yours ?

----------


## Danke

> I bought it new at Menards a yr ago , a Snap On ,second time I have used it and the wand leaks like hell out of the trigger . I should take it back . Would you just lend me yours ?


I'd say return it to Menards but I doubt you have a receipt.

----------


## oyarde

> I'd say return it to Menards but I doubt you have a receipt.


I do , but at my age I cannot remember where the wife put it . They should just take my word (Great  Patriot & National Treasure ) for it .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

NOT SURE WHETHER TO DESCRIBE HIM AS 'QUIET' OR 'NOT EVEN SLIGHTLY UNDER THE ILLUSION THAT ANYONE GIVES A $#@! HOW HE WOULD DESCRIBE THIS BULL$#@!'

----------


## BUTSRSLY

WHY YES, THANK YOU FOR ASKING, IT JUST SO HAPPENS THAT THERE ARE A NUMBER OF THINGS OF WHICH I HAVE DETERMINED TO NOT GIVE A $#@!.  AND YES, AS A MATTER OF FACT, THE AFOREMENTIONED NON-ISSUE OF WHICH YOU SPEAK IS ONE OF THOSE THINGS, AND THANK YOU

----------


## BUTSRSLY

DO NOT MISTAKE MY INABILITY TO FIND WORDS WORTH SPEAKING FOR DISLIKE OF YOUR HEAD AND HAIR

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IF YOUR OFFERING AMOUNTS TO AN INVITATION FOR ME TO SHARE THOSE TECHNIQUES THAT I HAVE MEMORIZED FOR AVOIDING SILENCE, THANK YOU, BUT NO THANK YOU.

just kidding you're nice and i like you

----------


## Suzanimal

WHY DO YOU ONLY SEE SINGLE SNEAKERS ON THE INTERSTATE? HOW DID IT GET THERE AND WHY IS THERE ONLY ONE - WHERE'S THE OTHER SNEAKER? I SUSPECT THEY FLY OFF OF PASSENGER'S FEET WHEN THEY HAVE THEIR FOOT PROPPED UP IN THE WINDOW BUT MR ANIMAL SAYS THEY FALL OFF OF WORK TRUCKS. I THINK I CAN PROVE MY THEORY IF THEY'RE ALL RIGHT SHOES. I CAN'T IMAGINE THE PASSENGER PROPPING THEIR LEFT FOOT OUT THE WINDOW AND I DOUBT THE DRIVER COULD PUT EITHER FOOT OUT THE WINDOW.

I SUPPOSE SOMEONE COULD'VE RUN OUT OF THEIR SNEAKER TRYING TO CROSS THE INTERSTATE AND FIGURED IT WASN'T WORTH GOING BACK FOR, THOUGH.

----------


## tod evans

IT'S NOT POLITICALLY CORRECT TO POKE FUN AT AMPUTEES SUZ.......

----------


## Suzanimal

> IT'S NOT POLITICALLY CORRECT TO POKE FUN AT AMPUTEES SUZ.......



IT NEVER OCCURRED TO ME AN AMPUTEE COULD BE GOING AROUND BAREFOOT.

----------


## tod evans

> IT NEVER OCCURRED TO ME AN AMPUTEE COULD BE GOING AROUND BAREFOOT.


DID IT EVER OCCUR TO YOU THAT THERE MIGHT HAVE BEEN A FOOT IN THOSE SHOES BEFORE THE BUZZARDS GOT TO THEM?

----------


## oyarde

I have been trying to put together a pr for Danke for Christmas , but they are never the same size .......

----------


## Suzanimal

> DID IT EVER OCCUR TO YOU THAT THERE MIGHT HAVE BEEN A FOOT IN THOSE SHOES BEFORE THE BUZZARDS GOT TO THEM?


NO

ON ANOTHER NOTE, MR ANIMAL WANTED A SHORTY/TIGHT SPEEDO - NOT THE BIKINI KIND BUT SOMETHING LIKE SEAN CONNERY WOULD'VE WORN AS JAMES BOND. SO I FIND A PAIR AND HE DEBUTED THEM AT MY SON'S PARTY YESTERDAY. HE LOOKED VERY....EUROPEAN. MY SON SAYS HE WANTS A PAIR. I SAID NO BECAUSE I DON'T WANT MY POOL TO HAVE THE ATMOSPHERE OF A GAY BATHHOUSE. I ALSO HAD TO EXPLAIN TO MY LITTLE NIECE WHAT A BANANA HAMMOCK WAS. I DESCRIBED IT AS LIKE WHAT UNCLE ANIMAL IS WEARING BUT CREEPIER.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have been trying to put together a pr for Danke for Christmas , but they are never the same size .......


HAVE YOU FOUND THEM FOR TWO DIFFERENT FEET OR ARE THE ONE'S YOU PICK UP ALL FOR THE RIGHT FOOT.

----------


## Danke

> NO
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE, MR ANIMAL WANTED A SHORTY/TIGHT SPEEDO - NOT THE BIKINI KIND BUT SOMETHING LIKE SEAN CONNERY WOULD'VE WORN AS JAMES BOND. SO I FIND A PAIR AND HE DEBUTED THEM AT MY SON'S PARTY YESTERDAY. HE LOOKED VERY....EUROPEAN. MY SON SAYS HE WANTS A PAIR. I SAID NO BECAUSE I DON'T WANT MY POOL TO HAVE THE ATMOSPHERE OF A GAY BATHHOUSE. I ALSO HAD TO EXPLAIN TO MY LITTLE NIECE WHAT A BANANA HAMMOCK WAS. I DESCRIBED IT AS LIKE WHAT UNCLE ANIMAL IS WEARING BUT CREEPIER.


HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE INSIDE A GAY BATHHOUSE?   HAVE YOU BEEN PMING HB?

----------


## oyarde

> HAVE YOU FOUND THEM FOR TWO DIFFERENT FEET OR ARE THE ONE'S YOU PICK UP ALL FOR THE RIGHT FOOT.


Mostly Right

----------


## tod evans



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE INSIDE A GAY BATHHOUSE?   HAVE YOU BEEN PMING HB?


I HAVE NO KNOWLEDGE OF GAY CULTURE. I LEAVE THAT TO THE EXPERTISE OF YOU AND EDUARDO. IF SUZ PM'S ME, I'LL REFER HER TO Y'ALL. ~HUGS~

----------


## Suzanimal

> Mostly Right


FOUND SOME LEFTIES, HMMM...THOSE MUST'VE BELONGED TO THE AMPUTEES. WAS THERE ANY BLOOD ON ANY OF THEM?

YOU COULD MAKE DANKE SOME SHOES WITH WINE CORKS. I SAW IT ON PINTEREST.

----------


## Suzanimal

> HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE INSIDE A GAY BATHHOUSE?   HAVE YOU BEEN PMING HB?


LONG STORY...

----------


## Danke

> I HAVE NO KNOWLEDGE OF GAY CULTURE. ~


LOL, SUUUUUUUURE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LOL, SUUUUUUUURE.


IS THERE A BETTER EXPERT ON IT THAN YOU ON RPFS? :EEK: I WOULD BE SURPRISED...

----------


## oyarde

> FOUND SOME LEFTIES, HMMM...THOSE MUST'VE BELONGED TO THE AMPUTEES. WAS THERE ANY BLOOD ON ANY OF THEM?
> 
> YOU COULD MAKE DANKE SOME SHOES WITH WINE CORKS. I SAW IT ON PINTEREST.


For some reason that does not look that comfy . Danke would need a little snow scraper on the front .

----------


## Suzanimal

> For some reason that does not look that comfy . Danke would need a little snow scraper on the front .


MAYBE MRS OYARDE COULD SEW HIM A REMOVABLE RABBIT FUR TOP WITH A SCRAPER ACROSS THE FRONT. THAT WAY, HE COULD WEAR THEM YEAR ROUND. HE MIGHT NOT EVEN NEED THE REMOVABLE PART, DO THEY EVEN HAVE SUMMER WHERE HE LIVES? I BET HE'S WHITE AS A PIECE OF COTTON AND I IMAGINE HIS ASS GLOWS IN THE DARK. I THINK ASSES ARE YOUR TRUE COLOR BECAUSE THEY GET LESS SUN THAN ANY OTHER PART. HECK, MY ASS IS EVEN GETTING WHITE. I GOT A ZERO GRAVITY TANNING LOUNGER AND IT'S UNCOMFORTABLE TO LAY ON YOUR STOMACH SO MY ASS ISN'T GETTING MUCH SUN. OTHERWISE, IT'S AWESOME. I WAS DISCUSSING NEW FURNITURE WITH MR ANIMAL AND HE SUGGESTED I JUST REPLACE EVERYTHING I DON'T LIKE WITH THOSE LOUNGERS NEXT TIME THEY GO ON SALE BUT I SAID I DIDN'T THINK THEY WOULD GO WITH MY MOTIF. HE SAID THEY WOULD BLEND IN JUST FINE WITH THE FLOP HOUSE MOTIF WE'VE BEEN SPORTING SINCE THE BOYS BECAME TEENS. THE FLOP HOUSE MOTIF SOUNDS BAD BUT IT'S A STEP UP FROM THE EARLY CHILDHOOD MOTIF I HAD GOING ON BEFORE. WE HAD AN OFF WHITE LINEN SOFA LEFT OVER FROM OUR CHILDLESS MOTIF THAT HAD A CHOCOLATE HAND PRINT IN THE MIDDLE OF IT THAT WAS THE CENTERPIECE OF THE EARLY CHILDHOOD MOTIF. IT WAS SO NASTY, I COVERED IT WITH AN OLD BLANKET WHEN I PUT IT ON THE STREET FOR THE TRASH MAN.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY

I GOT MY TEETH CLEANED. MY DENTIST USED A NEW KIND OF POLISH STUFF AND IT TASTED REALLY GOOD. HE SAID I WAS THE FIRST PATIENT TO GET IT. HE SAID IF I LIKED IT, HE KNEW IT WOULD BE A KEEPER BECAUSE I COMPLAIN ABOUT THE TASTE OF ALL THAT DENTAL STUFF. NO PROBLEMS, I GO BACK IN JANUARY. HE SAID MY TEETH LOOKED GREAT AND ASKED WHAT I'VE BEEN USING ON THEM - HE KNOWS I DON'T LIKE TOOTHPASTE. I BOUGHT AN AS SEEN ON TV TOOTH POLISHER AT CVS FOR 10.00 AND I USE IT ONCE A WEEK WITH A BAKING SODA PASTE. IT KEEPS MY TEETH SUPER WHITE.

I ALSO WENT TO THE POOL STORE, THE BANK, AND THE GROCERY STORE TO PICK UP THE ESSENTIALS. I'M GOING TO THE LAKE FOR A FEW DAYS FOR A PARTY AND FIGURED I'D BETTER BRING STUFF BECAUSE I'M STAYING FOR FREE. I PICKED UP A BOX OF WINE, A CASE OF DIET BEER, A WATERMELON, AND BEFORE I LEAVE WEDNESDAY, I'M STOPPING BY THE PEANUT STAND TO PICK UP A BUNCH OF BOILED PEANUTS. I STOPPED AND TALKED TO HIM TODAY AND PRE-ORDERED THEM TO MAKE SURE HE WOULD HAVE ENOUGH READY THAT EARLY IN THE MORNING. THE PEANUT MAN IS A WEIRD DUDE. HE TELLS ME ALL ABOUT HIS HEALTH PROBLEMS WHEN I STOP. BUTSRSLY, IT TAKES 20 MINUTES TO BUY A BAG OF PEANUTS BECAUSE HE WON'T SHUT THE HELL UP ABOUT HIS GOUT. o_O

----------


## Danke

DIET BEER? ILL BET YOU WILL BE POPULAR AT THE PARTY...

----------


## Danke

> IT'S NOT POLITICALLY CORRECT TO POKE FUN AT AMPUTEES SUZ.......


ILENE!

----------


## TheTexan

I LEARNED LIFE SKILL TODAY THAT IF YOU USE TWO SQUATTY POTTY ITS NOT AS EFFECTIVE AS JUST ONE SQUATTY POTTY AS THE SQUATTY POTTY HAS BEEN ENGINEERED TO BE THE IDEAL SQUATTING HEIGHT NOT AN INCH HIGHER OR LOWER IT WORKS BEST JUST THE WAY IT IS

----------


## Suzanimal

> DIET BEER? ILL BET YOU WILL BE POPULAR AT THE PARTY...


I GOT THE SELECT 55. IT'S 55 CALORIE BUTTWEISER. IT ALL TASTES THE SAME TO ME AND THE OTHERS HAVE BEEN THERE SINCE SATURDAY AND I IMAGINE THEY WON'T BE TOO PICKY WHEN I ARRIVE.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

I'LL MAKE YOU A DEAL. I WON'T JUDGE YOU FOR YOUR WEIGHT IF YOU DON'T ACT LIKE THERE'S SOMETHING WRONG WITH MY ABILITY TO FIND COMFORT @ 72 DEGREES

----------


## BUTSRSLY

WHAT IS THE LIBERTARIAN POSITION ON PEOPLE WALKING TOO DAMN SLOW

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WHAT IS THE LIBERTARIAN POSITION ON PEOPLE WALKING TOO DAMN SLOW


DETERMINING THE "GOOD" OR "BAD" OF ANY GIVEN WALKING SPEED IS ENTIRELY SUBJECTIVE UNLESS THE SPEED ENDANGERS OTHERS. NOBODY CARES.

----------


## oyarde

> I GOT THE SELECT 55. IT'S 55 CALORIE BUTTWEISER. IT ALL TASTES THE SAME TO ME AND THE OTHERS HAVE BEEN THERE SINCE SATURDAY AND I IMAGINE THEY WON'T BE TOO PICKY WHEN I ARRIVE.


Try some Beck's Light .

----------


## oyarde

> WHAT IS THE LIBERTARIAN POSITION ON PEOPLE WALKING TOO DAMN SLOW


They can walk whatever speed they like if it is not on my road or costing me money .Otherwise , they need to pick it up . Chop Chop , move like they have a purpose in life .

----------


## oyarde

> I'LL MAKE YOU A DEAL. I WON'T JUDGE YOU FOR YOUR WEIGHT IF YOU DON'T ACT LIKE THERE'S SOMETHING WRONG WITH MY ABILITY TO FIND COMFORT @ 72 DEGREES


I usually set the AC on 76 , crazy ass old Mrs O turns it on 68 and I need a flannel shirt .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I usually set the AC on 76 , crazy ass old Mrs O turns it on 68 and I need a flannel shirt .


MR ANIMAL KEEPS THREATENING TO PUT A LOCK BOX ON OUR THERMOSTAT. HE'S RARELY HERE AND DOESN'T UNDERSTAND THAT THE UPSTAIRS GETS REALLY HOT IF I DON'T TURN THE AC DOWN. I TRIED EXPLAINING BUT HE STARTS YELLING "THERMOSTATICALLY CONTROLLED, THERMOSTATICALLY CONTROLLED". I TRY TO REMEMBER TO TURN IT BACK UP BEFORE HE GETS HOME BUT SOMETIMES I FORGET AND OUR BEDROOM IS 60 DEGREES.

SPEAKING OF MR ANIMAL, HE TROLLED ME THIS MORNING. HE ASKED IF HE COULD HELP ME LOAD THE VAN FOR MY TRIP AND I ASKED HIM TO PUT THE BEER IN THE COOLER FOR ME. HE COMES BACK A FEW MINUTES LATER AND SAYS HE'S DONE. HE LEFT TO GO TO THE GYM AND I GO IN THE GARAGE AND THE BEER FRIDGE IS STILL FULL OF BEER. SO I LOOK IN THE COOLER AND IT'S FULL OF WATER. I CALLED HIM AND HE SAID HE SAW THE BOX OF WINE AND THOUGHT THAT SHOULD LAST ME UNTIL THURSDAY NIGHT. NOW I HAVE TO UNLOAD THE WATER AND PUT THE BEER IN THE COOLER. HE BROUGHT ME HOME A COOL HANDLE THAT FITS ON A TALLBOY CAN AND I WANTED TO USE IT. I BOUGHT 24 TALLBOYS AT KROGER SPECIFICALLY FOR THAT PURPOSE. I DON'T REMEMBER THE BRAND BUT THEY WERE ONLY 4.00 A SIX PACK. I SHOULD BE ABLE TO FIT THOSE AND MY DIET BEER IN THE COOLER. THE WINE IS FOR THE LADIES. 

I ALSO MADE SOME PASTA SALAD, BAKED BEANS, AND BOUGHT 12 LBS OF GEORGIA BOY SAUSAGES. OH, AND KROGER HAD SOME PIES ON CLEARANCE SO I BOUGHT A PEACH AND A CHERRY. 

MR ANIMAL TRIED TO SCAM A PIECE OF MY CHERRY PIE. I TOLD HIM TO STAY OUT OF MY CHERRY PIE AND HE STARTED SINGING THIS SONG. IT WAS CUTE BUT I STILL DIDN'T GIVE HIM ANY. I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR HIS NONSENSE. I'VE GOT MY PARTYING GAME FACE ON THIS MORNING. I WANT TO LEAVE BY 9:30 SO I CAN BE THERE BY 11:00 FOR PEAK TANNING HOURS.
_
Suzy maybe give you some cherry pie,
But lord, that ain't no fun.
Better you grab it when she ain't lookin'
'Cause you know you'd rather have it on the run._

----------


## Suzanimal

> WHAT IS THE LIBERTARIAN POSITION ON PEOPLE WALKING TOO DAMN SLOW


I FORGOT TO ADD...MY LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY IS BOOZING AND TANNING AND TOMORROW, I PLAN ON BOOZING, TANNING, AND WATER SKIING - NOT IN THAT ORDER. ALSO, I MAY DO SOME SLOW WALKING. 

SLOW WALKING IS FINE UNLESS YOU'RE IN FRONT OF ME WHEN I HAVE TO GO TO THE POTTY. FOR SOME REASON THE MEN IN MY HOUSE THINK IT'S FUNNY TO BLOCK ME WHEN I'M ON A POTTY RUN. NOT COOL. I OUGHT TO CRAP MY PANTS AND MAKE THEM CLEAN IT UP. THAT'D SHOW 'EM.  MR ANIMAL THOUGHT THAT WAS A BAD IDEA AND TOOK THE OPPORTUNITY TO REMIND ME OF THE TIME I CRAPPED MY PANTS WHEN WE WENT OUT TO EAT AND I LEFT MY $#@!TY PANTIES IN THE TAMPON BOX. HE SAID THAT'S WHEN HE KNEW HE WANTED TO MARRY ME. HE SAID I WAS PROBABLY THE ONLY GIRL HE EVER MET THAT WOULD $#@! HER PANTS IN A RESTAURANT, HIDE THE INCRIMINATING EVIDENCE, SIT DOWN AND ORDER A PITCHER OF MARGARITAS AND SHELLFISH BURRITOS, AND TELL HER DATE ALL ABOUT IT OVER DINNER. HE ASKED IF I WANTED TO LEAVE AND I SAID I WAS HUNGRY. HE FIGURED I WAS EITHER INSANE OR A LOT OF FUN BUT EITHER WAY HE KNEW I WASN'T BORING. EXCEPT FOR WHEN I TALK ABOUT SHOES OR CLOTHES, HE THINKS THAT'S BORING BUT I LISTEN TO HIM TALK ABOUT GOLF SO I THINK WE'RE EVEN.

----------


## Danke

> I FORGOT TO ADD...MY LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY IS BOOZING AND TANNING AND TOMORROW, I PLAN ON BOOZING, TANNING, AND WATER SKIING - NOT IN THAT ORDER. ALSO, I MAY DO SOME SLOW WALKING. 
> 
> SLOW WALKING IS FINE UNLESS YOU'RE IN FRONT OF ME WHEN I HAVE TO GO TO THE POTTY. FOR SOME REASON THE MEN IN MY HOUSE THINK IT'S FUNNY TO BLOCK ME WHEN I'M ON A POTTY RUN. NOT COOL. I OUGHT TO CRAP MY PANTS AND MAKE THEM CLEAN IT UP. THAT'D SHOW 'EM.  MR ANIMAL THOUGHT THAT WAS A BAD IDEA AND TOOK THE OPPORTUNITY TO REMIND ME OF THE TIME I CRAPPED MY PANTS WHEN WE WENT OUT TO EAT AND I LEFT MY $#@!TY PANTIES IN THE TAMPON BOX. HE SAID THAT'S WHEN HE KNEW HE WANTED TO MARRY ME. HE SAID I WAS PROBABLY THE ONLY GIRL HE EVER MET THAT WOULD $#@! HER PANTS IN A RESTAURANT, HIDE THE INCRIMINATING EVIDENCE, SIT DOWN AND ORDER A PITCHER OF MARGARITAS AND SHELLFISH BURRITOS, AND TELL HER DATE ALL ABOUT IT OVER DINNER. HE ASKED IF I WANTED TO LEAVE AND I SAID I WAS HUNGRY. HE FIGURED I WAS EITHER INSANE OR A LOT OF FUN BUT EITHER WAY HE KNEW I WASN'T BORING. EXCEPT FOR WHEN I TALK ABOUT SHOES OR CLOTHES, HE THINKS THAT'S BORING BUT I LISTEN TO HIM TALK ABOUT GOLF SO I THINK WE'RE EVEN.


 I think the temporary ban policy should be relaxed.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

I NEVER MET A MAN I DIDN'T LIKE TO IMAGINE LIVES BETWEEN MY TOES AND CAN BE CRUSHED WITH THE SLIGHTEST OF MIDSUMMER STRETCHES

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IT WAS EITHER THAT OR NOT THAT

----------


## BUTSRSLY

IF YOU EVER FIND OCCASION TO BE AT THE URINAL NEXT TO YOUR BOSS, TELL HIM TO CHECK HIS PRIVELEGE

----------


## Carlybee

> WHAT IS THE LIBERTARIAN POSITION ON PEOPLE WALKING TOO DAMN SLOW


I don't care unless they're playing Pokemon, in which case...mow them down.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

CURIOUS HOW YOU PAUSE FROM YOUR DONUT BREAKFAST TO WARN ME OF THE DAY WHEN MY METABOLISM WILL CATCH UP WITH ME

----------


## BUTSRSLY

TO THE DRIVER WHO TURNED IN FRONT OF ME AND CUT ME OFF: IT WASN'T ANGER THAT MADE ME NOT SLOW DOWN - IT WAS AN ALTRUISTIC DESIRE TO GIVE YOU ADDITIONAL FEEDBACK INTO YOUR FUTURE LIFE/DEATH GAUGING OF SPATIAL RELATIONSHIPS

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> IT WAS EITHER THAT OR NOT THAT


I FEEL THIS CHOICE IS FAR TOO LIMITED FOR COMFORT.

----------


## euphemia

> IF YOU EVER FIND OCCASION TO BE AT THE URINAL NEXT TO YOUR BOSS, TELL HIM TO CHECK HIS *PRIVELEGE*


CHECK YOUR SPELLING.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL *FAIL* - DRUNKEN LAKE SWINGING


THERE WAS A COOL SWING FROM THE SHORE INTO THE WATER AT THE LAKE BUT SOMEONE BROKE THE LADDER.  THAT'S OKAY BECAUSE WE FOUND A TREE STUMP NEARBY THAT WE COULD CLIMB ON TO GET HIGH ENOUGH TO GET ON THE SWING. I WAS WATCHING OTHER PEOPLE DO IT AND IT LOOKED EASY ENOUGH BUT WHAT I FAILED TO NOTICE IS THEY WERE ALL MEN OVER 6 FT. WHEN I CLIMB UP ON THE STUMP AND TRIED TO THROW MY LEG OVER THE SWING, IT WASN'T QUITE LONG ENOUGH AND I FELL OFF THE STUMP. I TOOK A BAD FALL BUT, SURPRISINGLY, I ONLY ENDED UP WITH A FEW SCRAPES. ONE GUY TOLD ME TO STAND ON HIS SHOULDERS BUT AFTER I GOT BEAT UP, I DECIDED THAT MAYBE DRUNKEN LAKE SWINGS WEREN'T MY THING. I'LL PROBABLY GET ANOTHER CHANCE IN THE NEAR FUTURE BECAUSE IT TURNS OUT THE REASON FOR THE PARTY WAS TO ANNOUNCE THAT MY FRIENDS JUST BOUGHT THE PROPERTY. YAAAAYYYY! 

I DIDN'T GET TO WATER SKI BUT I DID GET PULLED ON A BIG FLOAT. THAT WAS NICE AT UNTIL THE BOAT CAPTAIN DECIDED HE THOUGHT IT WOULD BE FUNNY TO MAKE ME FLY OFF THE TUBE AND HE STARTED DRIVING LIKE A MANIAC. 

DRUNKEN SWING INJURIES....

WE DIDN'T HAVE A FIRST AID KIT SO SOMEONE POURED SOME GIN ON IT. STUNG LIKE HELL BUT I THINK IT GOT DISINFECTED.

ARM


SHIN


MY WOUNDS LOOK PRETTY GOOD TODAY BUT THEY WERE ANGRY YESTERDAY. IT TOOK A WHOLE SIX PACK OF TALLBOYS BEFORE I FELT BETTER. MY FRIEND (A NURSE) WAS WORRIED ABOUT THE LAKE WATER INFECTING MY SORES SO ONE OF THE GUYS TAPED SOME "MEDICAL GRADE" WALMART BAGS TO ME YESTERDAY. THEY FILLED UP WITH WATER, THOUGH.

OH, AND ONE MORE THING...

I HAVEN'T POOPED SINCE I LEFT WEDNESDAY MORNING. I'M NOT SURE IF IT'S BECAUSE I FORGOT TO TAKE MY SUDOOKIE PUZZLE BOOK OR IF IT'S BECAUSE THERE WAS ONLY ONE BATHROOM FOR 30 PEOPLE AND EVERY TIME I TRIED TO GET COMFORTABLE SOMEONE WAS WIGGLING THE DOORKNOB.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I harvested red and white potatoes. Today , I turned on the AC upstairs , I never go up there , but we are expecting guests later in the week , so I figured I better check for bats , wasps etc, All clear. I should have taken a beer with me though.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> OH, AND ONE MORE THING...
> 
> I HAVEN'T POOPED SINCE I LEFT WEDNESDAY MORNING. I'M NOT SURE IF IT'S BECAUSE I FORGOT TO TAKE MY SUDOOKIE PUZZLE BOOK OR IF IT'S BECAUSE THERE WAS ONLY ONE BATHROOM FOR 30 PEOPLE AND EVERY TIME I TRIED TO GET COMFORTABLE SOMEONE WAS WIGGLING THE DOORKNOB.


DID YOU TRY THE POOP BOX METHOD YET? (FROM THE POOPIN' 2.0 THREAD)

----------


## Suzanimal

> DID YOU TRY THE POOP BOX METHOD YET? (FROM THE POOPIN' 2.0 THREAD)


MY KIDS MADE ME AND MY MOM SQUATTY POTTIES FOR CHRISTMAS. I ENDED UP POOPING, BTW. I WAS WORRIED I GAINED 5 LBS IN TWO DAYS, TURNS OUT IT WAS JUST POOP AND SWELLING FROM MY INJURIES.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> MY KIDS MADE ME AND MY MOM SQUATTY POTTIES FOR CHRISTMAS. I ENDED UP POOPING, BTW. I WAS WORRIED I GAINED 5 LBS IN TWO DAYS, TURNS OUT IT WAS JUST POOP AND SWELLING FROM MY INJURIES.


LOL  THE NUMBER ON YOUR SCALE IS PRETTY USELESS BY ITSELF, ANYWAY(AS AN INDICATOR OF HEALTH). IT DOESN'T TAKE INTO ACCOUNT BONE/MUSCLE MASS, AND SO ON.

----------


## oyarde

It rained three inches today so all I did was go to the butcher and pick up about 8 ribeyes.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It rained three inches today so all I did was go to the butcher and pick up about 8 ribeyes.


Don't you have enough buffalo and big game that you don't need beef, uncle oyarde?

----------


## oyarde

> Don't you have enough buffalo and big game that you don't need beef, uncle oyarde?


Ya , I did not need it , but throwing them on the grill Wed . Soon , it will be deer season again .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ya , I did not need it , but throwing them on the grill Wed . Soon , it will be deer season again .


Sounds good! Wish I could come to the BBQ. ATM, I prefer steak medium done with loads of A1. (Chicken fried steak with gravy is also great.  ) I'm willing to try other styles, though.

----------


## Danke

> MY KIDS MADE ME AND MY MOM SQUATTY POTTIES FOR CHRISTMAS. I ENDED UP POOPING, BTW. I WAS WORRIED I GAINED 5 LBS IN TWO DAYS, TURNS OUT IT WAS JUST POOP AND SWELLING FROM MY INJURIES.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sounds good! Wish I could come to the BBQ. ATM, I prefer steak medium done with loads of *A1*. (Chicken fried steak with gravy is also great.  ) I'm willing to try other styles, though.


A1? Heinz 57 is where it's at. Mr Animal gets mad at me for asking for it at Ruth's Chris Steakhouse. I keep promising I won't but then I do anyway. He says it's embarrassing.

----------


## Suzanimal

Every who sees them wants one. I'll post a pic.




>

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY:

I'VE BEEN DOING YARD WORK ALL MORNING AND ONCE I FINISH THIS BIG GLASS OF H2O, I'M GOING TO POUR MYSELF A CUP OF FRANZIA SUNSET BLUSH AND FLOAT AROUND THE POOL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> A1? Heinz 57 is where it's at. Mr Animal gets mad at me for asking for it at Ruth's Chris Steakhouse. I keep promising I won't but then I do anyway. He says it's embarrassing.


Doesn't the Heinz stuff have HFCS in it nao? Their ketchup did the last time I saw one.

----------


## oyarde

Mrs O is having a yard sale today. My Lifeskills are making sure she is only selling her junk and none of my stuff . Hers is junk , mine is useful.

----------


## Danke

> Mrs O is having a yard sale today. My Lifeskills are making sure she is only selling her junk and none of my stuff . Hers is junk , mine is useful.


One man's junk is another Injun's treasure.

----------


## oyarde

> One man's junk is another Injun's treasure.


I traded some used gutters to some guy lives about 5 miles down the way.

----------


## oyarde

I am all outta used gutters , but if Danke came by I could trade him something , maybe some road signs off the highway or something.

----------


## Danke

> I am all outta used gutters , but if Danke came by I could trade him something , maybe some road signs off the highway or something.


How many beads for those?

----------


## oyarde

> How many beads for those?


Not many , a few high quality beads should cover todays special. Maybe you could throw in a gallon of elderberry wine too, some boot laces .......

----------


## Danke

> Not many , a few high quality beads should cover todays special.


Throw in a squaw or two?

----------


## oyarde

> Throw in a squaw or two?


 For the right dowry ( bribe ) I can make some introductions , but the squaws do the choosing , the fact that you know me though will help you a great deal.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Mrs O is having a yard sale today. My Lifeskills are making sure she is only selling her junk and none of my stuff . Hers is junk , mine is useful.


Oooo, I LOVE YARD SALES. IF YOU EVER DECIDE TO PART WITH THAT SCREWDRIVER MADE WITH SPACE AGE MATERIALS, LET ME KNOW.

----------


## oyarde

> Oooo, I LOVE YARD SALES. IF YOU EVER DECIDE TO PART WITH THAT SCREWDRIVER MADE WITH SPACE AGE MATERIALS, LET ME KNOW.


I have it hanging over my work bench  , it is sweet.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

THEY BE ALL 'COLLEGE COLLEGE UNIVERSITY' AND I BE LIKE 'WIKI WIKI WHAT'

----------


## oyarde

> THEY BE ALL 'COLLEGE COLLEGE UNIVERSITY' AND I BE LIKE 'WIKI WIKI WHAT'


ARE YOU NOT IN SKOOL?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ARE YOU NOT IN SKOOL?


I SOMEWHAT HOPE HE'S NOT. IF HE DOES, HE MIGHT STOP MAKING FUNNY POSTS AFTER ALL THE BOOK LEARNIN'.

----------


## Suzanimal

> ARE YOU NOT IN SKOOL?


TOO KOOL 4 SKOOL.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY

TAKING DOWN WIND CHIMES SO MY MOTHER COULD DUST THEM. THEY'RE OUTSIDE, WHY IN THE HELL WOULD YOU DUST THEM? DOESN'T THE RAIN CLEAN THEM?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY
> 
> TAKING DOWN WIND CHIMES SO MY MOTHER COULD DUST THEM. THEY'RE OUTSIDE, WHY IN THE HELL WOULD YOU DUST THEM? DOESN'T THE RAIN CLEAN THEM?


Rain doesn't always clean nature's messes. The birds congregate on a streetlight over yonder ~points~ and drops lots of $#@! on the cement. It gets baked there are usually doesn't get washed during the rain, for example.

----------


## Danke

I found to guy on craigslist who takes old mattresses for a reasonable price. I was finally able to get rid of six old stained mattresses.

----------


## TheTexan

> Doesn't the Heinz stuff have HFCS in it nao? Their ketchup did the last time I saw one.


HFCS is how you know its gon be tasty.

Lifeskill #374

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I found to guy on craigslist who takes old mattresses for a reasonable price. I was finally able to get rid of six old stained mattresses.


TODAY'S LIFESKILL: KNOWING WHEN NOT TO SAY ANYTHING ...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TODAY'S LIFESKILL: KNOWING WHEN NOT TO SAY ANYTHING ...


+1

----------


## Suzanimal

> I found to guy on craigslist who takes old mattresses for a reasonable price. I was finally able to get rid of six old stained mattresses.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


BE NICE TO THE OLD FELLA. SOME OLD FOLKS WET THE BED A LOT, WHICH IS APPARENTLY PART OF OLD PEOPLE SMELL. BETCHA DANKE HAZ IT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> BE NICE TO THE OLD FELLA. SOME OLD FOLKS WET THE BED A LOT, WHICH IS APPARENTLY PART OF OLD PEOPLE SMELL. BETCHA DANKE HAZ IT.


I BET I'M OLDER THAN DANKE AND I HAVE FULL CONTROL OF MY BODILY FUNCTIONS. MOST OF THE TIME...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I BET I'M OLDER THAN DANKE AND I HAVE FULL CONTROL OF MY BODILY FUNCTIONS. MOST OF THE TIME...


I'M PRETTY SURE YOU'RE ABOVE AVERAGE, SO YOU DON'T COUNT. ALSO, YOU'RE PRIVILEGED.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'M PRETTY SURE YOU'RE ABOVE AVERAGE, SO YOU DON'T COUNT. ALSO, *YOU'RE PRIVILEGED*.


Damn straight and I ain't gonna check it, either.

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY...

RUNNING IN THE HEAT WITHOUT PASSING OUT. I THINK CAME CLOSE, THOUGH. IT WAS HAWT EARLIER BUT THERE APPEARS TO BE A STORM ROLLING IN AND IT LOOKS LIKE WE'RE GOING TO GET A NICE RAIN TO COOL THINGS OFF.

----------


## oyarde

My best buddy from High School was in from Dallas past couple days. Business conf in Indy. Life skills were drinking all the beer and eating all the ribeyes , important skills.

----------


## Suzanimal

IT'S RAINING AND THE SUN IS SHINING, THAT MEANS THE DEVIL IS BEATING HIS WIFE.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> IT'S RAINING AND THE SUN IS SHINING, THAT MEANS THE DEVIL IS BEATING HIS WIFE.


UNDERSTANDING WEIRD WEATHER IS A VERY USEFUL LIFESKILL.

----------


## oyarde

> IT'S RAINING AND THE SUN IS SHINING, THAT MEANS THE DEVIL IS BEATING HIS WIFE.


She has been getting beat badly at my place past two summers then.

----------


## Suzanimal

> She has been getting beat badly at my place past two summers then.


Bless her black little heart, she takes a beating around here too.

----------


## Suzanimal

COFFEE IS AMAZING. I FIGURED OUT HOW TO SET THE TIMER ON MY NINJA COFFEE POT LAST NIGHT AND IT WOKE ME UP FROM A DEAD SLEEP. I WAS DOWNSTAIRS BEFORE IT FINISHED BREWING - MY NINJA ONLY TAKES 6 MINUTES. I WAS HOPING THIS WOULD WORK BECAUSE ALARM CLOCKS START THE DAY OFF ON A SOUR NOTE. I DON'T LIKE 'EM. ALSO, I NEED A NEW COFFEE CUP. SOMEONE BROKE MINE - NO ONE WILL ADMIT TO IT BUT I'M GOING TO GET TO THE BOTTOM OF IT - AND I'M DRINKING OUT OF A STARLABS CUP WITH THE FLASH ON IT THAT MY SON GOT IN SOME GAMER BOX SUBSCRIPTION. I THINK IT'S KINDA CUTE BUT MY SON SAYS HE WANTS TO USE IT FOR HOT CHOCOLATE THIS WINTER.THE BEST COFFEE CUP I EVER HAD WAS ONE I PICKED UP DRIVING THROUGH SOUTH OF THE BORDER ON MY WAY TO A WEDDING BACK IN 1994. I HAD THAT CUP FOR 15 YEARS; IT LASTED LONGER THAN THE MARRIAGE.

----------


## Suzanimal

I GOT SUCKERED INTO TAKING THE BOYS TO THE UFC FIGHT AT PHILIPS ARENA TONIGHT. THEY TOLD ME THE MAIN THING WAS AT 10 PM. THE PAY PER VIEW FIGHTS STARTED AT 10 AND IT DIDN'T END UNTIL AFTER MIDNIGHT SOME TIME. WE GOT THERE AT 7 PM. I WAS BORED AND WINE WAS 12.00 A CUP!!!! APPARENTLY, THE WHOLE FAST AND FURIOUS CAST WAS THERE. THEY'RE FILMING F & F 289 IN ATLANTA. THE BOYS WERE IMPRESSED THAT WE COULD SEE VIN DISEL. I DON'T THINK IVE EVER SEEN ANYTHING WITH VIN DISEL. LUCKILY, THE LAST FIGHT ONLY LASTED ABOUT A MINUTE. AS SOON AS I SAW THE CHAMP GO DOWN AND NECK BEARD GUY JUMP ON HIM AND START POUNDING I MADE A BREAK FOR THE DOOR AND GOT THE HELL OUT OF THERE.

THINGS I LEARNED ABOUT UFC.

1. ABOUT HALF THE FIGHTS SEEMED TO ONLY LAST LESS THAN A ROUND.

2. IT'S A SAUSAGEFEST. TRUE STORY, I ACCIDENTALLY BUMPED INTO A YOUNG MAN AND SAID EXCUSE ME AND HE REPLIED, NO PROBLEM, M'LADY. I THINK HE MUST WORK AT THE RENAISSANCE FESTIVAL IN THE SPRING.

3. LOTS OF CHANTING.

4. I SAW ONE MAN BARF. AT FIRST, I THOUGHT IT WAS A MEDICAL EMERGENCY BUT WHEN SECURITY GOT TO HIM THEY ALL STOOD AROUND LOOKING AT EACH OTHER LIKE, THAT'S NOT MY JOB.

5. ODDLY ENOUGH, THE MEN ALL DRESS IN T-SHIRTS AND SHORTS BUT THE WOMEN WERE ALL WEARING SLUTTY DRESSES. I WASN'T. I JUST WORE A NICE CASUAL OUTFIT. THE BOYS SAID I WAS OVER DRESSED AND HAD I BEEN A GUY, I WOULD'VE BEEN. IT WAS BIZARRE TO SEE WOMEN ALL DRESSED UP WITH MEN LOOKING LIKE HOBOS. GEEZ, PUT ON A DAMN COLLARED SHIRT. I MADE MY SONS PUT ON COLLARED SHIRTS.

6. THERE WAS A HOT TRANNY THERE. SHE LOOKED LIKE A WOMAN, TOO, BUT I SAW HER IN THE BATHROOM TOUCHING UP HER FACE SPACKLE AND I NOTICED A FIVE O'CLOCK SHADOW STARTING TO EMERGE. THEN I TOOK A CLOSER LOOK AND IT WAS DEFINITELY A MAN. HE HAD ON A GREAT SLUTTY DRESS. I WANTED TO KNOW WHERE HE GOT IT BUT I DIDN'T FEEL UP TO TALKING CLOTHES WITH A TRANNY IN THE BATHROOM AT A UFC FIGHT.

I HOPE I NEVER GO TO ONE OF THOSE THINGS AGAIN. BOYS ARE WEIRD.

----------


## oyarde

> I GOT SUCKERED INTO TAKING THE BOYS TO THE UFC FIGHT AT PHILIPS ARENA TONIGHT. THEY TOLD ME THE MAIN THING WAS AT 10 PM. THE PAY PER VIEW FIGHTS STARTED AT 10 AND IT DIDN'T END UNTIL AFTER MIDNIGHT SOME TIME. WE GOT THERE AT 7 PM. I WAS BORED AND WINE WAS 12.00 A CUP!!!! APPARENTLY, THE WHOLE FAST AND FURIOUS CAST WAS THERE. THEY'RE FILMING F & F 289 IN ATLANTA. THE BOYS WERE IMPRESSED THAT WE COULD SEE VIN DISEL. I DON'T THINK IVE EVER SEEN ANYTHING WITH VIN DISEL. LUCKILY, THE LAST FIGHT ONLY LASTED ABOUT A MINUTE. AS SOON AS I SAW THE CHAMP GO DOWN AND NECK BEARD GUY JUMP ON HIM AND START POUNDING I MADE A BREAK FOR THE DOOR AND GOT THE HELL OUT OF THERE.
> 
> THINGS I LEARNED ABOUT UFC.
> 
> 1. ABOUT HALF THE FIGHTS SEEMED TO ONLY LAST LESS THAN A ROUND.
> 
> 2. IT'S A SAUSAGEFEST. TRUE STORY, I ACCIDENTALLY BUMPED INTO A YOUNG MAN AND SAID EXCUSE ME AND HE REPLIED, NO PROBLEM, M'LADY. I THINK HE MUST WORK AT THE RENAISSANCE FESTIVAL IN THE SPRING.
> 
> 3. LOTS OF CHANTING.
> ...


  SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD PLACE TO GET PICKED UP BY A TRANNY. COUNT ME OUT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I ACCIDENTALLY SLEPT IN LATE, SO I DIDN'T GET LIFESKILL PRACTICE IN TODAY. I DID PUT ON MY 36" WRAPS AND DO SOME SPEEDBAG WORK(BRAND NEW BAG, OFF-BRAND). WELL, MY NEW STAKES ARRIVED, SO I DID BEGIN PLANNING OUT HOW I WILL USE MUH NEW CABLE TO LASH DOWN MUH HEAVYBAG STAND. IT WILL BE NICE TO BE ABLE TO DO 8 LIMB DRILLS AGAIN.

----------


## oyarde

> I ACCIDENTALLY SLEPT IN LATE, SO I DIDN'T GET LIFESKILL PRACTICE IN TODAY. I DID PUT ON MY 36" WRAPS AND DO SOME SPEEDBAG WORK(BRAND NEW BAG, OFF-BRAND). WELL, MY NEW STAKES ARRIVED, SO I DID BEGIN PLANNING OUT HOW I WILL USE MUH NEW CABLE TO LASH DOWN MUH HEAVYBAG STAND. IT WILL BE NICE TO BE ABLE TO DO 8 LIMB DRILLS AGAIN.


I SLEPT IN ON PURPOSE WITH NO INTENT ON DOING LIFESKILLS.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I SLEPT IN ON PURPOSE WITH NO INTENT ON DOING LIFESKILLS.


THAT IS THE BEST LIFESKILL OF ALL.

----------


## tod evans

> THAT IS THE BEST LIFESKILL OF ALL.


EITHER BREATHING OR POOPING.

----------


## Suzanimal

> EITHER BREATHING OR POOPING.


I LIKE TO SLEEP WHEN I HAVE GOOD DREAMS BUT I'M A DROOLER AND IT'S KIND OF NASTY WAKING UP IN A PUDDLE.

BREATHING...WAIT UNTIL YOUR SON HITS PUBERTY AND YOU GET A WHIFF OF MAN FUNK.

POOPING IS ENJOYABLE. ESPECIALLY SINCE I GOT MY SQUATTY POTTY/SUDOOKIE PUZZLE/KINDLE SET UP BY THE TOILET IN THE MASTER BATH. THE KIDS CALL IT MY HABITAT. 


EATING AND DRINKING WINE/COFFEE (DEPENDING ON THE TIME OF DAY) ARE TWO OF MY FAVORITE LIFESKILLS.



THE COFFEE HELPS WITH THE POOPING LIFESKILL.

----------


## oyarde

I am expecting the Vikings to cover the spread @ the Washington Redskins on Nov 13 , maybe Danke will loan me some FRN's to bet with.

----------


## Suzanimal

RECOVERED FROM LAST NIGHT. I NAPPED AND GOOFED OFF ON THE INTERNET ALL DAY. I'M STILL IN LAST NIGHT'S PJ'S. RIGHT NOW, I'M TRYING TO DECIDE IF I NEED A SHOWER AND CHANGE OR IF I SHOULD JUST GO TO BED STINKY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TOADY'S LIFESKILL-SHOPPING FOR A NEW PHONE. FOUND A GOOD DEAL ON AMAZON.

----------


## Suzanimal

> TOADY'S LIFESKILL-SHOPPING FOR A NEW PHONE. FOUND A GOOD DEAL ON AMAZON.


KEWL, WHADDYA GET?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> KEWL, WHADDYA GET?


It's called "Motorolla Moto E Android Prepaid Phone with Triple Minutes(Tracfone). I haz finally been forced into a "Smart" fone because I need to use it for Uber. :/ I'm keeping my dumb phone, though-so's I can use that if I need to disappear myself.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It's called "Motorolla Moto E Android Prepaid Phone with Triple Minutes(Tracfone). I haz finally been forced into a "Smart" fone because I need to use it for Uber. :/ I'm keeping my dumb phone, though-so's I can use that if I need to disappear myself.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS, I CAN JUST TELL BY THE WAY SHE CARRIES HERSELF THAT SHE RAISED HERSELF ON MTV BUT GREW OUT OF IT EARLIER THAN OTHERS BUT HAS A SOFT SPOT FOR THE LATER REALITY SHOWS BUT NOT BECAUSE SHE WANTS TO TALK ABOUT THE LATEST EPISODE BUT BECAUSE IT'S SPLICED SUCH THAT MORE HUMANWATCHING CAN BE HAD IN A SHORTER AMOUNT OF TIME AND IT WAS THE ERA OF HIPHOP AND THUS SHE DOESN'T QUITE RECOGNIZE THE AMOUNT THAT MADE HER ATTRACTED TO BLACK MEN IN NICE CLOTHES

BUT I DON'T MEAN TO JUDGE

----------


## Suzanimal

KILLING FLIES. FOR SOME REASON, WE STARTED GETTING FLIES IN OUR HOUSE. THEY'RE DRIVING ME CRAZY AND I GOT SICK OF SWATTING THEM SO I BOUGHT A FLY ZAPPER. THAT THING IS A PIECE OF $#@!. I GOT SO EXCITED WHEN THE FIRST FLY HIT IT....THEN HE GOT UP AND FLEW AWAY. I'VE WATCHED THREE FLIES (OR I GUESS IT COULD BE THE SAME DUMB FLY) FLY INTO THAT THING AND GET UP AND FLY OFF. I ALSO THINK I HEARD THEM LAUGHING AT ME.

----------


## tod evans

> KILLING FLIES. FOR SOME REASON, WE STARTED GETTING FLIES IN OUR HOUSE. THEY'RE DRIVING ME CRAZY AND I GOT SICK OF SWATTING THEM SO I BOUGHT A FLY ZAPPER. THAT THING IS A PIECE OF $#@!. I GOT SO EXCITED WHEN THE FIRST FLY HIT IT....THEN HE GOT UP AND FLEW AWAY. I'VE WATCHED THREE FLIES (OR I GUESS IT COULD BE THE SAME DUMB FLY) FLY INTO THAT THING AND GET UP AND FLY OFF. I ALSO THINK I HEARD THEM LAUGHING AT ME.


https://www.amazon.com/CHEMTECH-Proz...s=fogger+dairy

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TOADY-LEARNING HOW TO INSTALL APPS ON TEH PHONE. PRETTY EASY-A LITTLE EASIER THAN TEH IPOD.

----------


## oyarde

> KILLING FLIES. FOR SOME REASON, WE STARTED GETTING FLIES IN OUR HOUSE. THEY'RE DRIVING ME CRAZY AND I GOT SICK OF SWATTING THEM SO I BOUGHT A FLY ZAPPER. THAT THING IS A PIECE OF $#@!. I GOT SO EXCITED WHEN THE FIRST FLY HIT IT....THEN HE GOT UP AND FLEW AWAY. I'VE WATCHED THREE FLIES (OR I GUESS IT COULD BE THE SAME DUMB FLY) FLY INTO THAT THING AND GET UP AND FLY OFF. I ALSO THINK I HEARD THEM LAUGHING AT ME.


I think you might be right , the flies may be laughing.

----------


## Suzanimal

I DON'T THINK I WANT TO SPRAY THAT IN MY KITCHEN. I TURNED OFF ALL THE LIGHTS DOWNSTAIRS EXCEPT THE BATHROOM LIGHT AND TOOK MY FLY SWATTER TO THE POTTY WITH ME. ALL THE FLIES CONGREGATED ON THE VANITY AND I SAT THERE PICKING THEM OFF LIKE...FLIES. POTTY FLY KILLING CUT INTO MY SUDOOKIE TIME (I HAVE A PUZZLE WHERE I'M TRYING TO GET ALL THE NUMBERS IN ORDER AND NOT MAKE ANY NOTES) BUT I THINK IT WAS TIME WELL SPENT.




> https://www.amazon.com/CHEMTECH-Proz...s=fogger+dairy

----------


## Suzanimal

I ALSO FOUND A DEAD LIZARD IN MY POOL, TODAY. THAT WAS GROSS.

----------


## Suzanimal

I HAVE THE PLACE ALL TO MYSELF TODAY.

I READ ALL ABOUT FLIES. I THINK I FOUND THE SOURCE OF OUR FLY PROBLEM (DOG $#@! AND A BIG CRACK IN OUR GARBAGE CAN) AND I ALSO READ THAT THE BEST WAY TO KEEP THEM FROM COMING IN YOUR HOUSE IS TO PUT A FAN NEAR THE DOOR THAT THEY'RE COMING IN - SOMETHING ABOUT HOW THEY HANG OUT THERE BECAUSE OF THE "DEAD" AIR. I SET UP A FAN BY THE GARAGE DOOR TO THE HOUSE - THEY'RE COMING IN THERE BECAUSE I MOVED THE WATER COOLER TO THE GARAGE TO KEEP PEOPLE FROM TRACKING THROUGH THE HOUSE WET TO GET A CUP OF WATER. ANYWAY, THAT DOOR GETS OPENED A LOT AND THE KIDS ARE STANDING THERE GETTING WATER WITH THE DOOR OPEN LETTING IN THE FLIES - THE FLIES ARE COMING IN THE GARAGE FOR THE TRASH CAN WITH THE CRACK - THEY ARE ATTRACTED TO THE AREA AROUND THE GARAGE BECAUSE MY DOGE IS $#@!TING IN THE DRIVEWAY. I LEAVE THE GARAGE DOOR OPEN ALL THE TIME, TOO. WE'LL SEE IF THE FAN WORKS.

----------


## Suzanimal

THINKING ABOUT PRACTICING MY DAY DRINKING. @Lucille WANNA JOIN ME?

----------


## Lucille

@Suzanimal, I'm nursing a little hangover, so I just might!

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal

> NOT SURE IF UNDERCOOKED BEAN OR OVERCOOKED PEANUT


UNDERCOOKED BEAN. NO SUCH THING AS AN OVERCOOKED PEANUT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THERE ARE TWO GUARANTEES IN LIFE - DEATH AND WHEN I FIND A PLACE TO CHILL SOMEONE BEHIND ME WILL BE IN A HURRY


A REAL LIBERTARIAN WOULD'VE SAID DEATH AND TAXES.

----------


## oyarde

Going out tonight looking for a Wampus Cat .

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow , maybe check the pumpkin patch to ensure the deer are not eating all the blossoms.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Going out tonight looking for a Wampus Cat .


I'LL TRADE YOU A BOTTLE OF GOVERNMENT WHISKEY FOR A WAMPUS HAIR. I NEED IT FOR MY WAND.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

AINT NOTHIN TO SAY WHEN A MUFUGA DONT SEE STRAIGHT

----------


## Suzanimal

WHAT'S A MORE LIBERTARIAN PROFESSION, BEING A BUM OR A HOBO?

----------


## Suzanimal

WHAT'S THE LIBERTARIAN POSITION ON SCREAMING FUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCK AT THE TOP OF YOUR LUNGS WHEN YOU STRIP A NUT?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WHAT'S THE LIBERTARIAN POSITION ON SCREAMING FUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCK AT THE TOP OF YOUR LUNGS WHEN YOU STRIP A NUT?


IT'S OKAY AS LONG AS YOU DON'T TRESPASS UPON OTHER FOLKS' RIGHTS. WHY DID YOU STRIP A NUT? JUST WOMAN SKILLS?

----------


## Suzanimal

> IT'S OKAY AS LONG AS YOU DON'T TRESPASS UPON OTHER FOLKS' RIGHTS. WHY DID YOU STRIP A NUT? JUST WOMAN SKILLS?


I WAS TRYING TO CHANGE THE BLADES ON THE LAWNMOWER. WHEN I PARK IT IN A CERTAIN SPOT, MY ARM IS SKINNY ENOUGH TO GET UP UNDER IT. I COULDN'T FIND THE BLADE HOLDER DOOHICKEY OR THE RIGHT RATCHET THINGY SO I WAS TRYING TO GET IT WITH A WRENCH, A CLAMP, AND A PIECE OF PIPE THAT I WAS USING AS A JIMMY BAR (NOT SURE WHAT THE RIGHT NAME FOR THAT IS). ANYWAY, I THINK I STRIPPED THE NUT.  I GUESS I'LL CALL THE LAWNMOWER REPAIR PEOPLE TO COME OUT AND FIX IT FOR ME TOMORROW.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I WAS TRYING TO CHANGE THE BLADES ON THE LAWNMOWER. WHEN I PARK IT IN A CERTAIN SPOT, MY ARM IS SKINNY ENOUGH TO GET UP UNDER IT. I COULDN'T FIND THE BLADE HOLDER DOOHICKEY OR THE RIGHT RATCHET THINGY SO I WAS TRYING TO GET IT WITH A WRENCH, A CLAMP, AND A PIECE OF PIPE THAT I WAS USING AS A JIMMY BAR (NOT SURE WHAT THE RIGHT NAME FOR THAT IS). ANYWAY, I THINK I STRIPPED THE NUT.  I GUESS I'LL CALL THE LAWNMOWER REPAIR PEOPLE TO COME OUT AND FIX IT FOR ME TOMORROW.


NEXT TIME BUILD A RAMP. ASSUMING IT'S A LAWNMOWER YOU SIT ON, DRIVE IT ON THERE AND YOU HAVE MORE SPACE. BEER CASES ARE EXCELLENT FOR THAT IN COMBINATION WITH SOME WOODEN BOARDS.

----------


## oyarde

> I'LL TRADE YOU A BOTTLE OF GOVERNMENT WHISKEY FOR A WAMPUS HAIR. I NEED IT FOR MY WAND.


For 7 bottles of Gubmit Whiskey I can probably come up with a tanned hide of a Mississippi Wampus Cat .

----------


## oyarde

> I WAS TRYING TO CHANGE THE BLADES ON THE LAWNMOWER. WHEN I PARK IT IN A CERTAIN SPOT, MY ARM IS SKINNY ENOUGH TO GET UP UNDER IT. I COULDN'T FIND THE BLADE HOLDER DOOHICKEY OR THE RIGHT RATCHET THINGY SO I WAS TRYING TO GET IT WITH A WRENCH, A CLAMP, AND A PIECE OF PIPE THAT I WAS USING AS A JIMMY BAR (NOT SURE WHAT THE RIGHT NAME FOR THAT IS). ANYWAY, I THINK I STRIPPED THE NUT.  I GUESS I'LL CALL THE LAWNMOWER REPAIR PEOPLE TO COME OUT AND FIX IT FOR ME TOMORROW.


I usually use a block of wood , a 1/2 Drive Breaker bar , short extension and socket , mine is a 15/16 .

----------


## Suzanimal

> NEXT TIME BUILD A RAMP. ASSUMING IT'S A LAWNMOWER YOU SIT ON, DRIVE IT ON THERE AND YOU HAVE MORE SPACE. BEER CASES ARE EXCELLENT FOR THAT IN COMBINATION WITH SOME WOODEN BOARDS.


YES, IT'S A RIDING MOWER. I PLAN ON CALLING THE MOWER GUYS TOMORROW. THEY HAD TO FIX MY STEERING COLUMN FOR ME TWICE LAST YEAR BECAUSE I KEPT HITTING THE RETAINING WALL. THEY DO GOOD WORK. I ALSO PLAN ON BUYING THE RIGHT TOOLS AND I MADE A NOTE IN THE REPAIR BOOK THAT IT'S NOT REVERSE THREADED. I THOUGHT IT WAS. I WATCHED A YOUTUBE MAN DO IT AND HE MADE IT LOOK EASY.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I usually use a block of wood , a 1/2 Drive Breaker bar , short extension and socket , mine is a 15/16 .


MINE IS 15/16, TOO. I THINK. BECAUSE IT WAS MISSING AND THE ONE BELOW WAS TOO SMALL AND THE ONE ABOVE WAS TOO BIG. I COULDN'T FIND ANY OF THE TOOLS I NEEDED. I GUESS I LOST THEM LAST TIME I CHANGED THE BLADES. 

MY INSTRUCTION MANUEL SAYS TO TAKE THE WHOLE BLADE SECTION OFF AND CHANGE THEM THAT WAY.

----------


## Danke

> YES, IT'S A RIDING MOWER. I PLAN ON CALLING THE MOWER GUYS TOMORROW. THEY HAD TO FIX MY STEERING COLUMN FOR ME TWICE LAST YEAR BECAUSE I KEPT HITTING THE RETAINING WALL. THEY DO GOOD WORK. I ALSO PLAN ON BUYING THE RIGHT TOOLS AND I MADE A NOTE IN THE REPAIR BOOK THAT IT'S NOT REVERSE THREADED. I THOUGHT IT WAS. I WATCHED A YOUTUBE MAN DO IT AND HE MADE IT LOOK EASY.


GET OFF THE GODDAMN INTERNET WOMAN, AND MOW YOUR LAWN YOURSELF, LAZY FEMALE.

DIDNT MEAN TO BE REDUNDANT.

----------


## oyarde

> MINE IS 15/16, TOO. I THINK. BECAUSE IT WAS MISSING AND THE ONE BELOW WAS TOO SMALL AND THE ONE ABOVE WAS TOO BIG. I COULDN'T FIND ANY OF THE TOOLS I NEEDED. I GUESS I LOST THEM LAST TIME I CHANGED THE BLADES. 
> 
> MY INSTRUCTION MANUEL SAYS TO TAKE THE WHOLE BLADE SECTION OFF AND CHANGE THEM THAT WAY.


IF YOU GO TO LOWES , MENARDS ETC YOU CAN BUY JUST THE MISSING SOCKET TO REPLACE THE MISSING ONE .

----------


## Suzanimal

> GET OFF THE GODDAMN INTERNET WOMAN, AND MOW YOUR LAWN YOURSELF, LAZY FEMALE.
> 
> DIDNT MEAN TO BE REDUNDANT.


I _DO_ CUT THE GRASS. I DON'T MIND DOING THAT BUT I DON'T LIKE TO WEEDWACK. I FEEL LIKE I'M VIBRATING FOR A HOUR AFTER I FINISH.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I _DO_ CUT THE GRASS. I DON'T MIND DOING THAT BUT I DON'T LIKE TO WEEDWACK.* I FEEL LIKE I'M VIBRATING FOR A HOUR AFTER I FINISH.*


THE INTERNETS SAY WOMEN LIKE THAT FEELING...

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> THE INTERNETS SAY WOMEN LIKE THAT FEELING...


WHAT?!

----------


## Danke

> THE INTERNETS SAY WOMEN LIKE THAT FEELING...


SHE DOESNT NEED YARD WORK FOR THAT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THE INTERNETS SAY WOMEN LIKE THAT FEELING...


NOT IN OUR ARMS. o_O

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> NOT IN OUR ARMS. o_O


NATURE'S "PERSONAL MASSAGER"?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TODAY'S LIFESKILL-USING TEH UBER APP. DRIVER WAS A COOL GUY, MADE IT TO ME IN 5 MINUTES.

----------


## Danke

> TODAY'S LIFESKILL-USING TEH UBER APP. DRIVER WAS A COOL GUY, MADE IT TO ME IN 5 MINUTES.


DID U GET HIS NUMBER?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> DID U GET HIS NUMBER?


NO, BUT I THINK PHOENIX IS TOO FAR FOR YOU, EVEN THOUGH YOU LIKE BLACK DUDES FOR VARIETY.

----------


## Danke

> NO, BUT I THINK PHOENIX IS TOO FAR FOR YOU, EVEN THOUGH YOU LIKE BLACK DUDES FOR VARIETY.


MAYBE YOU'LL GET LUCKY NEXT TIME.

----------


## Lucille

> NO, BUT I THINK PHOENIX IS TOO FAR FOR YOU, EVEN THOUGH YOU LIKE BLACK DUDES FOR VARIETY.





> MAYBE YOU'LL GET LUCKY NEXT TIME.


YOU TWO...  GET A ROOM ALREADY.

----------


## Suzanimal

> YOU TWO...  GET A ROOM ALREADY.


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.

----------


## Suzanimal

MY LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY IS CONVINCING MR ANIMAL THAT I DON'T CONSIDER PLAYING GOLF FUN.

SO HE CALLS ME YESTERDAY AND SEZ HE'S GOING TO BE HOME WEDNESDAY AND THOUGHT WE'D DO SOMETHING FUN TOGETHER. YAY!!! THEN HE SEZ....*I'M GETTING EXCITED*.... LET'S PLAY GOLF. o_O WTF? HE SEZ, I CAN BE HIS CADDY IF I DON'T WANT TO PLAY. GREAT, THE ONLY THING MORE BORING THAN PLAYING GOLF IS WATCHING SOMEONE ELSE PLAY GOLF. THE ONLY FUN PART IS DRIVING THE CART AND HE WON'T LET ME DO THAT SINCE THE UNFORTUNATE GOLF CART ACCIDENT OF  1998. HE SEZ HE ALMOST DIED. HE DIDN'T. HE'S JUST A CRYBABY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YOU TWO...  GET A ROOM ALREADY.


SORRY, I CAN'T HELP THAT HE MAN-CRUSHES ON ME SO HARD. HE'S THE FORUM EQUIVALENT OF A DOG WHO CAN'T STOP HUMPING YOUR LEG. LOLOL!!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

GOT MY TUITION PAID FOR THE FALL SEMESTER. HANDY LIFESKILL.

----------


## Suzanimal

DR APPOINTMENT 7 AM SO I GET UP AT 4 AM SO I HAVE PLENTY OF TIME WITH MR TALL DARK AND HANDSOME.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I AM DOING THE OPPOSITE OF A RAIN DANCE, SITTING AROUND LOOKING PISSED OFF. 
I AM HOPING THE RAIN WILL GO AWAY SO I CAN PRACTICE SOME LIFE SKILLS IN THE GREAT OUTDOORS. 
AS I AM TYPING THIS I CAN HEAR MORE RAIN ROLLING IN. LIFE IS GREAT. MORE COFFEE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I AM DOING THE OPPOSITE OF A RAIN DANCE, SITTING AROUND LOOKING PISSED OFF. 
> I AM HOPING THE RAIN WILL GO AWAY SO I CAN PRACTICE SOME LIFE SKILLS IN THE GREAT OUTDOORS. 
> AS I AM TYPING THIS I CAN HEAR MORE RAIN ROLLING IN. LIFE IS GREAT. MORE COFFEE.


I HOPE YOU PLAN ON WORKING ON THAT PIZZA OVEN WHEN THE RAIN CLEARS.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I HOPE YOU PLAN ON WORKING ON THAT PIZZA OVEN WHEN THE RAIN CLEARS.


YOU MUST BE WORKING ON YOUR LIFESKILL OF CLAIRVOYANCE ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> YOU MUST BE WORKING ON YOUR LIFESKILL OF CLAIRVOYANCE ?


I'M PRACTICING MY LIFESKILL OF DRINKING COFFEE. THE CLAIRVOYANCE LIFESKILL COMES AFTER I VISIT THE DERMATOLOGIST. I KNOW WHAT'S GONNA HAPPEN AT MY APPOINTMENT, BTW. SAME THING THAT HAPPENS EVERY YEAR. WE DISCUSS WHAT MAY BE TRIGGERING MY RASHES AND THEN HE WRITES ME A PRESCRIPTION FOR A YEARS WORTH OF STEROID OINTMENT.

----------


## Suzanimal

I JUST REALIZED BUTSRSLY IS ON MY FRIENDS LIST, LOL.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I JUST REALIZED BUTSRSLY IS ON MY FRIENDS LIST, LOL.


WAIT, NO HE'S NOT. WHY DOES HE HAVE A + BY HIS NAME?

----------


## oyarde

> WAIT, NO HE'S NOT. WHY DOES HE HAVE A + BY HIS NAME?


BERNIE SECRETLY INFILTRATED AND GAVE SOME PEOPLE PLUS.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , new ceiling fan in the kitchen . Today off to blow 500 @ the hardware for matl.'s for a lean to .

----------


## Suzanimal

> BERNIE SECRETLY INFILTRATED AND GAVE SOME PEOPLE PLUS.



I DON'T WANT TO BE BERNIE'S COMRADE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yesterday , new ceiling fan in the kitchen . Today off to blow 500 @ the hardware for matl.'s for a lean to .


FIVE HUNDRED BUCKS ON A LEAN TO? YOU COULD GET ONE OF THOSE RUBBERMAID SHEDS FOR THAT KIND OF MONEY.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL FOR TODAY

GO TO DERMATOLOGIST  (DONE), TAN (ALMOST PEAK TANNING HOURS), GET READY FOR FALCONS GAME. WE GOT LUXURY BOX TICKETS FOR THE GAME TONIGHT. I DON'T GIVE A $#@! ABOUT FOOTBALL BUT I LIKE FREE BEER AND FREE FOOD. THIS IS A COORS BOX SO I'LL BE DRINKING DIET COORS TONIGHT. I DON'T THINK I'VE EVER HAD DIET COORS.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I DON'T THINK I'VE EVER HAD DIET COORS.


ME NEITHER. REPORT BACK LATER WITH YOUR FINDINGS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> ME NEITHER. REPORT BACK LATER WITH YOUR FINDINGS.


I WILL. I HOPE IT'S SIMILAR TO BUTT LIGHT.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I WILL. I HOPE IT'S SIMILAR TO BUTT LIGHT.


I'VE HEARD THAT BUTT LIGHT IS PRETTY $#@!TY.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'VE HEARD THAT BUTT LIGHT IS PRETTY $#@!TY.




DON'T YOU HAVE A PIZZA OVEN TO BUILD?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> DON'T YOU HAVE A PIZZA OVEN TO BUILD?


TELL THAT TO THE BIG MAN IN THE CLOUDS WHO IS APPARENTLY HAVING A BLADDER INFECTION.

----------


## Suzanimal

> TELL THAT TO THE BIG MAN IN THE CLOUDS WHO IS APPARENTLY HAVING A BLADDER INFECTION.


OYARDE MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP OUT, I THINK THE THE INJUNS HAVE A DANCE FOR THAT.

----------


## oyarde

> FIVE HUNDRED BUCKS ON A LEAN TO? YOU COULD GET ONE OF THOSE RUBBERMAID SHEDS FOR THAT KIND OF MONEY.


Well , metal roof , 21 feet long and 13 feet wide . I think I can get a tractor , plow , wood splitter and a 4 x 8 trailer under it. In @ 474 FRN's  for everything .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL FOR TODAY
> 
> GO TO DERMATOLOGIST  (DONE), TAN (ALMOST PEAK TANNING HOURS), GET READY FOR FALCONS GAME. WE GOT LUXURY BOX TICKETS FOR THE GAME TONIGHT. I DON'T GIVE A $#@! ABOUT FOOTBALL BUT I LIKE FREE BEER AND FREE FOOD. THIS IS A COORS BOX SO I'LL BE DRINKING DIET COORS TONIGHT. I DON'T THINK I'VE EVER HAD DIET COORS.


Y U TAN? DON'T YOU HAVE PRIDE IN UR LILLY WHITE ASS?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Y U TAN? DON'T YOU HAVE PRIDE IN UR LILLY WHITE ASS?


I GET IN THE POOL AND DRY OFF IN THE SUN. I DON'T LIKE TO TRACK WATER ALL OVER THE PLACE AND IT FEELS GOOD. AS A MATTER OF FACT, I LEAVE MY LAPTOP ON THE PORCH AND I'M OUTSIDE 99.999% OF THE TIME I'M ON RPF'S. RIGHT NOW, I'M OUTSIDE.  BESIDES, I'M NOT LILY WHITE ANYWHERE. I'M MORE OF A RITZ CRACKER. 

THE WATER WAS KIND OF COLD TODAY. I CHECKED THE THERMOMETER AND IT WAS 87. I THOUGH ABOUT CRANKING THE HEATER UP BUT MR ANIMAL IS STILL A LITTLE IRRITATED WITH THE BIG POWER BILL FROM FEW MOTHS AGO. HE TOLD ME I CAN'T HAVE A 20,000 GALLON HOT TUB.

----------


## Suzanimal

> ME NEITHER. REPORT BACK LATER WITH YOUR FINDINGS.


I DIDN'T HAVE ANY COORS LIGHT. TURNS OUT MR ANIMAL WAS MESSING WITH ME WHEN HE TOLD ME THAT'S WHAT I'D HAVE TO DRINK. WE WERE IN THE MILLER SUPER SUITE AND IT WAS SUPER. I ATE SO MUCH I FEEL SICK. THEY HAD A HUGE SPREAD OUT - BBQ BRISKET (WITH A CHEF CUTTING IT FOR YOU), BBQ CHICKEN, MAC N CHEESE, STRING BEANS, POTATO SALAD, ANTIPASTO SALAD, SALAD-SALAD, CHIPS, AND BROWNIES AND COOKIES FOR DESSERT. THEN AT HALF TIME THEY TOOK ALL THAT FOOD BACK AND PUT OUT HOT DOGS, CHICKEN WINGS, POPCORN, AND SOME OTHER STUFF BUT I WAS SO FULL BY THEN, I COULDN'T LOOK AT THE FOOD.




> Well , metal roof , 21 feet long and 13 feet wide . I think I can get a tractor , plow , wood splitter and a 4 x 8 trailer under it. In @ 422 FRN's  for everything , but I still need to buy two more 10 foot 4 x 4's


THAT'S GOING TO BE A BIG 'UN. A RUBBERMAID WOULDN'T WORK FOR THAT. FIVE HUNDRED IS A DEAL IF YOU CAN BUILD IT FOR THAT.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I GET IN THE POOL AND DRY OFF IN THE SUN. I DON'T LIKE TO TRACK WATER ALL OVER THE PLACE AND IT FEELS GOOD. AS A MATTER OF FACT, I LEAVE MY LAPTOP ON THE PORCH AND I'M OUTSIDE 99.999% OF THE TIME I'M ON RPF'S. RIGHT NOW, I'M OUTSIDE.  BESIDES, I'M NOT LILY WHITE ANYWHERE. I'M MORE OF A RITZ CRACKER. 
> 
> THE WATER WAS KIND OF COLD TODAY. I CHECKED THE THERMOMETER AND IT WAS 87. I THOUGH ABOUT CRANKING THE HEATER UP BUT MR ANIMAL IS STILL A LITTLE IRRITATED WITH THE BIG POWER BILL FROM FEW MOTHS AGO. HE TOLD ME I CAN'T HAVE A 20,000 GALLON HOT TUB.


Get a 19,000 gallon HOT TUB.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Get a 19,000 gallon HOT TUB.


OKAY, I'M GOING GIVE YOU A WHITE TRASH CONFESSION. AT CHRISTMAS, AMAZON RAN AN INFLATABLE HOT TUB ON SALE FOR 200.00 AND I BOUGHT IT. I SET IT UP IN THE GARAGE WITH A SPACE HEATER AND HAD A CART PULLED UP NEXT TO IT FOR MY WINE. THE FUNNY PART IS THAT EVERYONE COMES IN THROUGH MY GARAGE. SO I WOULD BE SITTING IN THE GARAGE HOT TUB AND THE DOOR WOULD OPEN ON ME. MY NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOR THOUGHT IT WAS CRAZY AS HELL UNTIL I CONVINCED HIM TO TAKE A DIP AND HE HAD TO ADMIT IT FELT GOOD.

OH, I ALSO BOUGHT A BUNCH OF THOSE INTERLOCKING MATS TO PUT UNDER IT AND MADE A PATH TO THE HOUSE WITH THEM SO MY FEET WOULDN'T GET COLD. I THOUGHT IT WAS AN AWESOME SET UP, MR ANIMAL WASN'T TOO IMPRESSED. I THINK HE WAS JUST MAD BECAUSE I SET IT UP IN HIS PARKING SPOT.

----------


## Danke

DID YOU SELL YOUR OLD HOT TUB?

----------


## Suzanimal

> DID YOU SELL YOUR OLD HOT TUB?


IT BROKE DOWN.


I DUNNO WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME TODAY. I WASN'T FEELING WELL WHEN I GOT HOME LAST NIGHT AND WOKE UP AT 5 AM WITH MY STOMACH KILLING ME. WELL, AFTER I GOT UP AND STIRRED AROUND I ENDED UP VOMITING. IT WAS SO BAD MR ANIMAL GOT UP AND CHECKED ON ME. ONCE I GOT THAT OUT OF ME I FELT BETTER BUT WHAT THE HELL? I ONLY HAD 3 BEERS SO IT WASN'T THE ALCOHOL AND I DON'T THINK IT'S FOOD POISONING BUT I DID EAT LIKE A PIG. SERIOUSLY. CAN YOU GET SICK FROM OVEREATING? I GENERALLY DON'T EAT VERY MUCH AND I WAS JOKING WITH MR A ON THE WAY HOME THAT I WAS SO FULL, I FELT PREGNANT WITH A FOOD BABY. HE SAID HE'S NOT THE FATHER, LOL.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY

GETTING RID OF OTHER PEOPLES KIDS. SO I'M TRYING TO FEEL BETTER AND I HEAR SOMEONE BANGING ON THE DOOR AND RINGING THE DOORBELL REPEATEDLY. I THINK IT'S AN EMERGENCY SO I RUN TO ANSWER THE DOOR. IT'S MY NIECE AND THREE OF HER LITTLE FRIENDS. APPARENTLY, SHE'S AT A SLUMBER PARTY UP THE STREET AND DECIDED TO INVITE THE PARTY TO MY HOUSE - THEY WERE FISHING FOR AN INVITE TO SWIM. o_O

I JUST CAN'T DEAL WITH A BUNCH OF SCREAMING LITTLE GIRLS RIGHT NOW AND MY KIDS (TEENS) AREN'T HERE TO WATCH THEM SO I TOLD THEM THEY COULD COME BACK AND SWIM TOMORROW.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY...

STRAIGHTENING OUT MY MOM'S LIFE INSURANCE. SHE HAD MY DAD AS THE BENEFICIARY WHICH WAS FINE UNTIL HE DIED. AFTER HE PASSED, THEY HAD THE STATE AS HER BENEFICIARY. I TOLD HER IF SHE DIDN'T GET IT FIXED, SHE WAS GONNA SIT IN A CARDBOARD BOX ON THE MANTLE LISTENING TO ME BITCH INSTEAD OF GETTING THE BELLS-N-WHISTLES FUNERAL SHE HAS PLANNED. IT SEEMS LIKE A RIDICULOUS WASTE OF MONEY TO ME BUT IF SHE WANTS A $40,000.00 FUNERAL, THAT'S HER BUSINESS. SHE'S VERY WORRIED ABOUT FINDING A GOOD MORTICIAN BECAUSE SHE DOESN'T WANT TO LOOK UGLY IN THE CASKET. o_0 SHE TOLD ME IF SHE LOOKED BAD I SHOULD GET IT FIXED - WTF DOES THAT EVEN MEAN? I'M NOT GONNA PUT MAKE UP ON HER DEAD ASS.

ANYWAY, WE GOT HER BENEFICIARY CHANGED AND HER POLICY EXTENDED UNTIL SHE'S 101. 


PERSONALLY, I WOULD LIKE A VIKING FUNERAL OR HAVE MY ASHES GO OVER NIAGARA FALLS IN A BARREL BUT MY MOM SAYS I CAN'T GET INTO HEAVEN IF I DO THAT. LOL, I TOLD HER THAT WOULD BE MORE LIKE THE 3,456,698,987TH REASON I DON'T GET IN.

----------


## Lucille

FOUND OUR NEIGHBOR DEAD FROM HYPOTHERMIA IN OUR BACKYARD IN AN EARLY 90s NOVEMBER AND WE LIVED IN THE DESERT.  WE GOT HOME FROM A TRIP AND THERE HE WAS.  HIS WIFE HAD LOCKED HIM OUT FOR BEING DRUNK AND HE WAS TRYING TO GET TO THE BACK DOOR OF HIS HOUSE BY CLIMBING OVER OUR 6' FENCE.  SAD SITUATION ALL AROUND.  THE COP WAS PRETENDING HE WAS COLUMBO WITH THE "JUST ONE MORE THING." BIT.  TOTALLY INAPPROPRIATE.



http://ninetymilesfromtyranny.blogsp...pothermia.html

MORE PREPPING AT THE LINK.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL MASTERED: SENDING BIRTHDAY GIFTS TO FRIENDS OUT OF STATE VIA AMAZON.  HANDY SKILL.

----------


## Suzanimal

> FOUND OUR NEIGHBOR DEAD FROM HYPOTHERMIA IN OUR BACKYARD IN AN EARLY 90s NOVEMBER AND WE LIVED IN THE DESERT.  WE GOT HOME FROM A TRIP AND THERE HE WAS.  HIS WIFE HAD LOCKED HIM OUT FOR BEING DRUNK AND HE WAS TRYING TO GET TO THE BACK DOOR OF HIS HOUSE BY CLIMBING OVER OUR 6' FENCE.  SAD SITUATION ALL AROUND.  THE COP WAS PRETENDING HE WAS COLUMBO WITH THE "JUST ONE MORE THING." BIT.  TOTALLY INAPPROPRIATE.


 WTF? 





> LIFESKILL MASTERED: SENDING BIRTHDAY GIFTS TO FRIENDS OUT OF STATE VIA AMAZON.  HANDY SKILL.



I USED AMAZON TO SEND MY NIECE A PAIR OF SHOELACES AND MY AUNT A MEAT TENDERIZER.

----------


## Suzanimal

OH, AND WHEN THE INSURANCE MAN CAME BY TODAY HE ASKED TO USE OUR RESTROOM SO, OF COURSE, MY MOM SAID SURE AND SHOWED HIM TO THE BATHROOM. WHEN HE CAME OUT, HE ASKED WHOSE SUDOKU BOOKS WERE ON THE TOILET AND MY MOM STARTS TELLING THIS MAN ABOUT MY SUDOOKIES. I WAS EMBARRASSED.

DO PARENTS EVER QUIT EMBARRASSING YOU? 'CUZ IT'S MY TURN TO BE EMBARRASSING AND SHE'S STEALING MY THUNDER.

----------


## TheTexan

FOR TODAY LIFE SKILL I HAVE LEARNED ANCIENT ART OF

----------


## Danke

MY LIFE SKILL IS I LEARNED HOW BRIBE A TEXAN.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> OKAY, I'M GOING GIVE YOU A WHITE TRASH CONFESSION. AT CHRISTMAS, AMAZON RAN AN INFLATABLE HOT TUB ON SALE FOR 200.00 AND I BOUGHT IT. I SET IT UP IN THE GARAGE WITH A SPACE HEATER AND HAD A CART PULLED UP NEXT TO IT FOR MY WINE. THE FUNNY PART IS THAT EVERYONE COMES IN THROUGH MY GARAGE. SO I WOULD BE SITTING IN THE GARAGE HOT TUB AND THE DOOR WOULD OPEN ON ME. MY NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOR THOUGHT IT WAS CRAZY AS HELL UNTIL I CONVINCED HIM TO TAKE A DIP AND HE HAD TO ADMIT IT FELT GOOD.
> 
> OH, I ALSO BOUGHT A BUNCH OF THOSE INTERLOCKING MATS TO PUT UNDER IT AND MADE A PATH TO THE HOUSE WITH THEM SO MY FEET WOULDN'T GET COLD. I THOUGHT IT WAS AN AWESOME SET UP, MR ANIMAL WASN'T TOO IMPRESSED. I THINK HE WAS JUST MAD BECAUSE I SET IT UP IN HIS PARKING SPOT.


That is a JFKIII approved hot tub right there.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> FOUND OUR NEIGHBOR DEAD FROM HYPOTHERMIA IN OUR BACKYARD IN AN EARLY 90s NOVEMBER AND WE LIVED IN THE DESERT.  WE GOT HOME FROM A TRIP AND THERE HE WAS.  HIS WIFE HAD LOCKED HIM OUT FOR BEING DRUNK AND HE WAS TRYING TO GET TO THE BACK DOOR OF HIS HOUSE BY CLIMBING OVER OUR 6' FENCE.  SAD SITUATION ALL AROUND.  THE COP WAS PRETENDING HE WAS COLUMBO WITH THE "JUST ONE MORE THING." BIT.  TOTALLY INAPPROPRIATE.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ninetymilesfromtyranny.blogsp...pothermia.html
> 
> MORE PREPPING AT THE LINK.


Women are sadistic.

----------


## Suzanimal

I GOT OUT EARLY TO CUT GRASS AND WEED AND AFTER AN HOUR DECIDED IT WAS TOO HOT SO I GRABBED A BOTTLE OF WHITE ZIN AN JUMPED IN THE POOL. I JUST GOT OUT. TOO DAMN HOT OUTSIDE AND I'M GOING TO A BRAVES GAME TONIGHT - I DON'T WANT TO WASTE ALL MY HOTNESS DOING YARD WORK. IS IT JUST ME OR DO YOU GET DRUNK FASTER IN WATER? 'CUZ I HAVE TO SOBER UP IF I'M MAKING IT TO THAT GAME.

----------


## Suzanimal

THE BRAVES LOST TO THE MINNESOTA TWINS.  WE GOT DISGUSTED AND LEFT AFTER THE SEVENTH INNING STRETCH. I AN'T COMPLAIN WE HAD FUN AND IT WAS AN EXCUSE TO STOP AT DADDY DZ' (THAT'S THE CORRECT SPELLING) FOR BBQ.  THE PEOPLE WHO RUN THE JOINT ARE TOTAL $#@!S BUT THE BBQ KICKS ASS AND THE WAITRESSES ARE NICE SO I KEEP GOING. HE'S NEVER BEEN MEAN TO ME BUT HE HAS A PROBLEM WITH PEOPLE ORDERING TO GO FOOD AND EATING IT THERE. IT'S NOT LIKE IT'S A FANCY JOINT, IT'S A $#@! HOLE, AND WHEN YOU ORDER FOOD THERE, THEY SERVE IT TO YOU IN STYROFOAM. HE'S THE DAMN BBQ NAZI, LOL. I SWEAR HE HAS SIGNS POSTED ALL OVER THE PLACE ABOUT EATING TO GO FOOD THERE. o_O

----------


## euphemia

> DO PARENTS EVER QUIT EMBARRASSING YOU?


NO.  THEY START EARLY AND NEVER GIVE UP.  THEY SAY NOBODY EVER DIED OF EMBARRASSMENT, BUT SOMETIMES I WONDER.

----------


## Danke

> THE BRAVES LOST TO THE MINNESOTA TWINS.  WE GOT DISGUSTED AND LEFT AFTER THE SEVENTH INNING STRETCH. I AN'T COMPLAIN WE HAD FUN AND IT WAS AN EXCUSE TO STOP AT DADDY DZ' (THAT'S THE CORRECT SPELLING) FOR BBQ.  THE PEOPLE WHO RUN THE JOINT ARE TOTAL $#@!S BUT THE BBQ KICKS ASS AND THE WAITRESSES ARE NICE SO I KEEP GOING. HE'S NEVER BEEN MEAN TO ME BUT HE HAS A PROBLEM WITH PEOPLE ORDERING TO GO FOOD AND EATING IT THERE. IT'S NOT LIKE IT'S A FANCY JOINT, IT'S A $#@! HOLE, AND WHEN YOU ORDER FOOD THERE, THEY SERVE IT TO YOU IN STYROFOAM. HE'S THE DAMN BBQ NAZI, LOL. I SWEAR HE HAS SIGNS POSTED ALL OVER THE PLACE ABOUT EATING TO GO FOOD THERE. o_O


I HOPE YOU WEREN'T THE DESIGNATED DRIVER.  MINNESOTA ROCKS!

----------


## euphemia

> THE BRAVES LOST TO THE MINNESOTA TWINS.


I HOPE YOU GOT A GOOD LOOK AT YOUR NEW SHORTSTOP.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I HOPE YOU WEREN'T THE DESIGNATED DRIVER.  MINNESOTA ROCKS!


OH PLEASE, YOUR PITCHERS DON'T EVEN HIT. 




> I HOPE YOU GOT A GOOD LOOK AT YOUR NEW SHORTSTOP.


BOW CHIKA BOW WOW....

I WAS RIGHT BEHIND HOME PLATE.

----------


## TheTexan

MY LIFESKILL I HAVE 2 CITIZENSHIPS NOW

FIRST IS AMERICA



SECOND IS AMERICA

----------


## Suzanimal

> MY LIFESKILL I HAVE 2 CITIZENSHIPS NOW
> 
> FIRST IS AMERICA
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND IS AMERICA


RIGHT BEFORE THEY SANG TAKE ME OUT TO THE BALLGAME, THEY SANG AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL AND EVERYONE STOOD UP, TOOK OFF THEIR HATS AND CROSSED THEIR HEARTS. I NOTICED A LOT OF MUMBLING, THOUGH. PEOPLE SEEMED CONFUSED ABOUT WHICH TOPOGRAPHICAL FEATURE CAME NEXT IN THE SONG. IT WOULD'VE BEEN LESS AWKWARD IF THEY PUT THE WORDS ON THE JUMBOTRON.

----------


## oyarde

> MY LIFESKILL I HAVE 2 CITIZENSHIPS NOW
> 
> FIRST IS AMERICA
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND IS AMERICA


I AM TRIPLE MERICAN

----------


## Suzanimal

> RIGHT BEFORE THEY SANG TAKE ME OUT TO THE BALLGAME, THEY SANG AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL AND EVERYONE STOOD UP, TOOK OFF THEIR HATS AND CROSSED THEIR HEARTS. I NOTICED A LOT OF MUMBLING, THOUGH. PEOPLE SEEMED CONFUSED ABOUT WHICH TOPOGRAPHICAL FEATURE CAME NEXT IN THE SONG. IT WOULD'VE BEEN LESS AWKWARD IF THEY PUT THE WORDS ON THE JUMBOTRON.


IT WASN'T AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL, IT WAS GOD BLESS AMERICA. I GET ALL THOSE AMERICA SONGS CONFUSED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> IT WASN'T AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL, IT WAS GOD BLESS AMERICA. I GET ALL THOSE AMERICA SONGS CONFUSED.


THURSDAY'S SUZANIMAL LIFESKILL: LEARNING THE AMERICA SONGS.

----------


## TheTexan

> THURSDAY'S SUZANIMAL LIFESKILL: LEARNING THE AMERICA SONGS.


AMERICA HAS GREAT SONGS.

THE BEST SONGS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> AMERICA HAS GREAT SONGS.
> 
> FANTASTIC BAND.  JUST REALLY GREAT.


THE BEST SONGS. BETTER THAN ALL THE OTHERS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TODAY'S LIFESKILL: FLIRTING WITH THE CUTE LATINA GAL AT THE GYM.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THURSDAY'S SUZANIMAL LIFESKILL: LEARNING THE AMERICA SONGS.


AMERICA LESSONS? WHAT ARE THE PREREQUISITES OF SUCH A CLASS?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> AMERICA LESSONS? WHAT ARE THE PREREQUISITES OF SUCH A CLASS?


AN AVERAGE ATTENTION SPAN.

----------


## Suzanimal

> AN AVERAGE ATTENTION SPAN.


WELL, I'M OUT. I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE SOMETHING EASY LIKE BUY A FLAG SHIRT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WELL, I'M OUT. I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE SOMETHING EASY LIKE BUY A FLAG SHIRT.


THAT MIGHT WORK OUT. YOU HAVE TO TRY TO BE SURE.

----------


## TheTexan

> WELL, I'M OUT. I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE SOMETHING EASY LIKE BUY A FLAG SHIRT.


A FLAG SHIRT IS GOOD

AS LONG AS IT FOLLOWS THE US FLAG CODE

----------


## Suzanimal

> A FLAG SHIRT IS GOOD
> 
> AS LONG AS IT FOLLOWS THE US FLAG CODE


IF I WEAR IT OUT AT NIGHT, DO I HAVE TO CARRY A FLASHLIGHT AROUND SO IT'S NEVER IN THE DARK? AND WHAT ABOUT WHEN I TAKE IT OFF, IF I THROW IT ON THE FLOOR DO I HAVE TO GIVE IT TO THE SCOUTS TO BURN? NOT TO MENTION FOLDING THE DAMN THING PROPERLY, SOUNDS LIKE IT'LL BE MORE TROUBLE THAN A FITTED SHEET.


LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY....

GETTING MAMANIMAL TO THE EYE DOCTOR BY 7:30 AM. WHAT THE HELL WAS I THINKING WHEN I MADE THIS APPOINTMENT? OH YEAH, THAT I WOULDN'T HAVE TO "MAKE A DAY OF IT" AND "DO LUNCH".

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> MY LIFESKILL I HAVE 2 CITIZENSHIPS NOW
> 
> FIRST IS AMERICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND IS AMERICA


'Merica the greatest!

----------


## Danke

Nvm, misread.

----------


## Suzanimal

> CAN'T HE SEE TO IT TO GET THERE HIMSELF?


MY MOM. SHE CAN'T SEE TO DRIVE ANYMORE. MR ANIMAL IS PLAYING GOLF TODAY.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

UNSURE HOW TO EXPLAIN TO IMMIGRANT

(GRABS FISTFUL OF DIRT)

THIS....... REAL

(POINTS AT SKY)

THAT ..... REAL













AMERICA NOT REAL

----------


## oyarde

[QUOTE=BUTSRSLY;6290065]UNSURE HOW TO EXPLAIN TO IMMIGRANT

(GRABS FISTFUL OF DIRT)

THIS....... REAL

(POINTS AT SKY)

THAT ..... REAL





You will confuse them with SKY DIRT .

----------


## Suzanimal

I GAVE MY SON A HAIRCUT AND HE'S STILL MAD AT ME. HE SAID I MADE HIM LOOK LIKE AN UGLY LESBIAN. 

#1 SON: MOM, GOOGLE UGLY LESBIAN.
ME: WHY? WHEN I CAN LOOK AT YOU?

I TOLD HIM THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A GOOD HAIRCUT AND A BAD HAIRCUT IS TWO WEEKS BUT I THINK THIS ONE'S GETTING WORSE.

----------


## Lucille

> Women are sadistic.


SHE CAME OVER SOME MONTHS LATER SMELLING OF PALL MALLS AND VODKA BEFORE NOON, WANTING TO SEE WHERE HE DIED, AND CRIED TO ME ABOUT HOW GUILTY SHE FELT, THEN SHE WOULD RANDOMLY TALK ABOUT THE WESTMINSTER DOG SHOW.  I THINK SHE WAS HAVING A NERVOUS BREAKDOWN.  LIKE I SAID, VERY SAD SITUATION ALL AROUND.



WE HAVE OUR TWO ACRES ANYWAY.

----------


## tod evans

> I GAVE MY SON A HAIRCUT


WATCH IT LADY OR I'LL TEACH YOUR SON SOME LIFESKILLS..

----------


## Jamesiv1

> IT WASN'T AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL, IT WAS GOD BLESS AMERICA. I GET ALL THOSE AMERICA SONGS CONFUSED.


*STANDARD & POOR'S LIST OF ESSENTIAL LIFESKILL AMERICA SONGS*

AMERICA THE BEAUTIMOUS - O beautiful for spacious skiesMY COUNTRY 'TIS OF THEE - My country 'tis of thee, sweet land of libertyTHE STAR-SPANGLED BANNER - Oh say, can you see.. by the dawn's early lightGOD BLESS AMERICA - God bless America, land that I loveBATTLE HYMN OF THE REPUBLIC - (this one doesn't get near enough play these days  )
_Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord
He is trampling out the vintage where the grapes of wrath are stored,
He has loosed the fateful lightning of His terrible swift sword__His truth is marching on._

_I have read a fiery gospel writ in burnish`d rows of steel,
“As ye deal with my contemnors, so with you my grace shall deal;”
Let the Hero, born of woman, crush the serpent with his heel
Since God is marching on._

----------


## heavenlyboy34

THIS WEEKEND'S LIFESKILL- FLIRTING WITH A BALLERINA.  FUN AND EASIER THAN I THOUGHT IT MIGHT BE. <3 TURNS OUT I'M PRETTY GOOD AT THIS LIFESKILL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I GAVE MY SON A HAIRCUT AND HE'S STILL MAD AT ME. HE SAID I MADE HIM LOOK LIKE AN UGLY LESBIAN. 
> 
> #1 SON: MOM, GOOGLE UGLY LESBIAN.
> ME: WHY? WHEN I CAN LOOK AT YOU?
> 
> I TOLD HIM THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A GOOD HAIRCUT AND A BAD HAIRCUT IS TWO WEEKS BUT I THINK THIS ONE'S GETTING WORSE.


UNLESS YOU'RE SHAVING THEM BALD FOR SWIMMING OR WHATEVER, LET A BARBER HANDLE IT. EVERYONE'S HAPPIER THAT WAY.

----------


## BUTSRSLY



----------


## oyarde

> 


I love those , wish I could get a pack of them for my aquarium.

----------


## Suzanimal

FELL ASLEEP WATCHING TV LAST NIGHT AND WOKE UP ON THE SOFA AT 2AM. I SHOULD'VE GONE TO BED BUT I MADE COFFEE.  I BETTER GO PRETEND TO BE ASLEEP SOON OR MR ANIMAL WILL TRY TO GET ME TO GO TO THE GYM WITH HIM. THAT CRAZY ASS GOES TO WORK OUT AT 6:30 AM. I'VE GONE A FEW TIMES BUT I DON'T LIKE GOING WITH HIM.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I am going to the Hardware to return some lumber I did not need , finally , after a week of rain and 12 inches I got my lean to done last Thurs evening. 21 feet long , fourteen feet wide , in at about 550 FRN's , for lumber , roofing screws etc

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> FELL ASLEEP WATCHING TV LAST NIGHT AND WOKE UP ON THE SOFA AT 2AM. I SHOULD'VE GONE TO BED BUT I MADE COFFEE.  I BETTER GO PRETEND TO BE ASLEEP SOON OR MR ANIMAL WILL TRY TO GET ME TO GO TO THE GYM WITH HIM. THAT CRAZY ASS GOES TO WORK OUT AT 6:30 AM. I'VE GONE A FEW TIMES BUT I DON'T LIKE GOING WITH HIM.


YOU SHOULD GO! LEARN TO DEADLIFT AND SQUAT WELL, AND YOU'LL BE A SUPERSTRONGANIMAL.

----------


## Suzanimal

> YOU SHOULD GO! LEARN TO DEADLIFT AND SQUAT WELL, AND YOU'LL BE A SUPERSTRONGANIMAL.


HELL NAH, HE KNEW I WAS FAKING WHEN HE CAME DOWNSTAIRS. WHEN HE ASKED IF I WANTED TO GO, I STARTED FAKE SNORING REAL LOUD. THAT'S WHAT HE GETS FOR LEAVING ME ON THE SOFA LAST NIGHT.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

UNLAWFULLY TURNS INTO FAR LANE.  IMMEDIATELY USES SIGNAL TO TURN INTO NEAR LANE.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

USES BOOK AS PROP TO DISPLAY FACADE OF INTELLECTUALISM

----------


## Suzanimal

> USES BOOK AS PROP TO DISPLAY FACADE OF INTELLECTUALISM


I DO THAT WITH THE CROSSWORD PUZZLE. IT DISCOURAGES WEIRDOS FROM TALKING TO ME BUT I ALSO WANT THEM TO THINK I'M SMART. I ALSO PUT ON MY LIBRARIAN GLASSES TO ADD TO THE MYSTIQUE BUT I'M REALLY JUST DOODLING OR PLAYING TIC-TAC-TOE WITH MYSELF.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

@Suzanimal : HOW IS YOUR AMERICA SONGS LIFESKILL GOING?

----------


## euphemia

> I GAVE MY SON A HAIRCUT


YOU KNOW THERE ARE SHOPS FOR THAT, RIGHT?  I THINK THE MOMCUT IS A HOME SCHOOL RIGHT OF PASSAGE.  THE KID LEARNS NEVER TO GET NEAR MOM WHEN SHE IS HOLDING CLIPPERS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> @<u><a href="http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?u=38380" target="_blank">Suzanimal</a></u> : HOW IS YOUR AMERICA SONGS LIFESKILL GOING?


PRETTY GOOD. I SEARCHED TUBED AMERICA SONGS AND I HAVE THE FIRST, MOST POPULAR ONE MEMORIZED. I SHOULD BE IN GOOD SHAPE AT THE NEXT SPORTING EVENT AND HOPEFULLY I CAN SING WITH PRIDE AND NOT MUMBLE MY WAY THROUGH IT.

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...y=america+song

----------


## Suzanimal

> YOU KNOW THERE ARE SHOPS FOR THAT, RIGHT?  I THINK THE MOMCUT IS A HOME SCHOOL RIGHT OF PASSAGE.  THE KID LEARNS NEVER TO GET NEAR MOM WHEN SHE IS HOLDING CLIPPERS.


MINE ARE SLOW LEARNERS.

----------


## euphemia

MAYBE IT HAPPENS IN NINTH GRADE.

----------


## oyarde

Today I put in a new central air unit for an old lady down the road. I do not know anything about air conditioning , but it works , she gave me  two bottles of her deceased husbands liquor . I think he would be pleased that I have it and it did not end up in the hands of a person with lower moral character like Danke .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Today I put in a new central air unit for an old lady down the road. I do not know anything about air conditioning , but it works , she gave me  two bottles of her deceased husbands liquor . I think he would be pleased that I have it and it did not end up in the hands of a person with lower moral character like Danke .


DID SHE GIVE YOU HIS GOOD STUFF?

----------


## oyarde

> DID SHE GIVE YOU HIS GOOD STUFF?


Better than what she drinks , so , yeah .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Better than what she drinks , so , yeah .


NICE.

----------


## oyarde

Today I took a drive to see my River , The Pelewathiipi ( Ohio River ) near the Falls of the Ohio (where it is 1 mile wide ) then down southwest of there near the old Indian dike down the old cane run path and had some beers .

----------


## Natural Citizen

BEANS AND FRANKS

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> USES BOOK AS PROP TO DISPLAY FACADE OF INTELLECTUALISM


INCORRECT.  LOVES READING AND DOES NOT GIVE A $#@!

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> BEANS AND FRANKS


THAT IS CORRECT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> BEANS AND FRANKS

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> INCORRECT.  LOVES READING AND DOES NOT GIVE A $#@!


BE CAREFUL HAVING CONVERSATIONS WITH YOURSELF IN PUBLIC LIKE THAT. SOMEONE MAY GET SKEERED AND CALL THE COPS ON YOU.

----------


## Suzanimal

MY DAY, IN A NUTSHELL...

.

----------


## euphemia

WE HAVE A PUNCH LINE REACTION AT OUR HOUSE, TOO.

----------


## Suzanimal

WENT TO A FALCONS GAME. DOWNTOWN TRAFFIC WAS A MESS. THERE WAS A FALCONS GAME AT THE DOME, AC/DC RIGHT NEXT DOOR AT PHILIPS ARENA, AND DRAGON CON WAS STARTING. WHEN WE LEFT THE GAME, I COULD HEAR AC/DC PLAYING LOUD AND CLEAR ALL THE WAY TO THE CAR. I KEPT THINKING, DAMN, I'M GLAD I'M NOT IN THERE. IT'S TOO LOUD. DOES THAT MEAN I'M OFFICIALLY OLD?

----------


## Danke

> WENT TO A FALCONS GAME. DOWNTOWN TRAFFIC WAS A MESS. THERE WAS A FALCONS GAME AT THE DOME, AC/DC RIGHT NEXT DOOR AT PHILIPS ARENA, AND DRAGON CON WAS STARTING. WHEN WE LEFT THE GAME, I COULD HEAR AC/DC PLAYING LOUD AND CLEAR ALL THE WAY TO THE CAR. I KEPT THINKING, DAMN, I'M GLAD I'M NOT IN THERE. IT'S TOO LOUD. DOES THAT MEAN I'M OFFICIALLY OLD?


EAR PLUGS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> EAR PLUGS.


MR ANIMAL SWEARS BY THEM. HE WEARS EARPLUGS ALL THE TIME. HE SAYS HE CAN HEAR BETTER WITH THEM.

----------


## Danke

> MR ANIMAL SWEARS BY THEM. HE WEARS EARPLUGS ALL THE TIME. HE SAYS HE CAN HEAR BETTER WITH THEM.


WISE MAN.

----------


## Suzanimal

> WISE MAN.


I'M NOT KIDDING. HE BUYS THEM IN BULK.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I HOPE TO MASTER 1080 PIROUETTES SOMEDAY. GOOD LIFESKILL FOR IMPROVING BALANCE, COORDINATION, ETC. (I AM SO INCREDIBLY JEALOUS OF THIS GIRL'S SKILLS) https://www.facebook.com/sobailarino...7281550686052/

----------


## Suzanimal

I TURNED ON THE POOL HEATER TODAY. MR ANIMAL CAN KISS MY ASS, THE WATER IS COLD. HE DOESN'T KNOW IT YET, BUT I ORDERED 200 BAGS OF MULCH FROM LOWES AND IT GOT DELIVERED TODAY. THAT MAN IS GONNA BE BUSY FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS.

----------


## oyarde

I dug a ditch with a pick axe for a drainage hose today.

----------


## oyarde

I need a weather vane .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I need a weather vane .


I HAVE A COOL ONE FROM MY GRANNY'S BARN BUT THE N BROKE OFF. I NEED TO GET IT WELDED BACK ON.

TODAY'S LIFE SKILLS....HANG THE NEW POOL CLOCK I BOUGHT AT WALMART. I GOT AN OUTSIDE CLOCK OFF AMAZON BUT THE HOUR HAND QUIT WORKING AFTER ONLY A FEW WEEKS. I GOT A NICER LOOKING CLOCK AT WALMART FOR MUCH LESS TO REPLACE IT. THIS ONE ISN'T AN OUTDOOR CLOCK BUT MY CLOCK HANGS UNDER AN EVE SO I FIGURE IT SHOULD LAST AT LEAST AS LONG AS THE EXPENSIVE OUTDOOR CLOCK. HOPEFULLY, IT MAKES IT THROUGH OCTOBER. I'LL PROBABLY SHUT DOWN MY POOL THEN ANYWAY. I ALSO NEED TO GET THE SOLAR COVER ON THE POOL SO MY HEATER ISN'T RUNNING CONSTANTLY.

TONIGHT, WE'RE GOING TO TED'S FOR DINNER. IT'S MY MOM'S BIRTHDAY AND THAT'S WHERE SHE WANTS TO EAT. SHE'S CALLING AROUND GETTING A PARTY TOGETHER, I HOPE SOME OF THESE CHEAP ASSES PLAN ON PAYING FOR THEIR MEALS. I OVERHEARD HER ASKING ONE OF HER FRIENDS IF 5 O'CLOCK WAS TOO LATE FOR DINNER. LMAO....OLD PEOPLE GOTTA GET HOME BEFORE THE STREET LIGHTS COME ON.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I TURNED ON THE POOL HEATER TODAY. MR ANIMAL CAN KISS MY ASS, THE WATER IS COLD. HE DOESN'T KNOW IT YET, BUT I ORDERED 200 BAGS OF MULCH FROM LOWES AND IT GOT DELIVERED TODAY. THAT MAN IS GONNA BE BUSY FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS.


200 bags? Wow.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 200 bags? Wow.


Yep. I live on 2 acres and a lot of it's landscaped. I'm not sure 200 bags is gonna be enough. In the past, I've had a tree company drop dump trucks of mulch in the driveway but I think using that has given me the problems with the baby pine trees coming up in all my beds. The boys aren't too happy because about 1/2 of it needs to be carried uphill so I can mulch the terraces.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I AM GOING TO THE HARDWARE TO PICK UP SOME BRASS FURNITURE TACKS FOR MRS O .

----------


## oyarde

NOW I AM HAVING SAUSAGE , HASHBROWNS WITH ONION AND BELL PAPER AND EGGS .I HAVE BEEN COVERING MY NEW DRAINAGE WITH GRAVEL, I KEPT WAITING FOR DANKE TO STOP BY AND HELP AND BRING BEER, BUT HE DID NOT .

----------


## Suzanimal

MY DOGE IS MAD AT ME. I'VE BEEN CONCERNED THAT HE'S GETTING TOO SKINNY SO I STARTED FEEDING HIM MORE (CHICKEN AND RICE - I MAKE HIS DOGE FOOD) BUT THEN I NOTICED HE STARTED GETTING DIARRHEA SO I BOUGHT HIM SOME FANCY DRY KIBBLE (HE HASN'T HAD DOGE FOOD SINCE HE WAS A PUPPY) TO NIBBLE ON DURING THE DAY IN HOPES THAT HE WOULD PUT ON A FEW POUNDS AND NOT GET DIARRHEA. I NOTICED HE STARTED MOVING THE KIBBLE BOWL AWAY FROM HIS FOOD AND WATER DISHES. I KEPT FINDING IT IN THE HALL. WELL, I HEARD SOME RATTLING YESTERDAY AND HE WAS ANGRILY SHAKING THE PLASTIC BOWL OF KIBBLE ALL OVER THE KITCHEN FLOOR AND WHEN HE GOT IT EMPTY HE PUT THE BOWL IN HIS EMPTY CHICKEN DISH AND GROWLED AT IT.

HMMM...MY NIECE MADE HIM SOME DOGE TREATS FOR CHRISTMAS AND HE LOVED THEM, MAYBE I'LL GET HER RECIPE AND SEE IF HE'LL EAT SOME OF THOSE EVERY DAY.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY , I SLEPT TO 9:30 AM AND I AM GOING TO SCREW OFF ALL DAY , FRIDAY I WORK FIVE HOURS AT MY PART TIME JOB

----------


## Suzanimal

> TODAY , I SLEPT TO 9:30 AM AND I AM GOING TO SCREW OFF ALL DAY , FRIDAY I WORK FIVE HOURS AT MY *PART TIME JOB*




I thought you were done with the man.


I weeded until I thought I was going to pass out and then jumped in the pool. My number one son moved 100 bags of mulch uphill. He's on a break right now but said he would finish up when it cooled down a bit outside. That kid's a beast. Number two son was helping me weed and i swear that kid never shuts up. I thought I could talk but I've got nothing on that kid. He was suppose to help his brother move the mulch but Number One ran him off - said he was getting on his nerves.

I also changed the pool filter and saved a humming bird's life - he was stuck in my garage. I've been a busy beaver. I'm so tired, I can't even yell.

----------


## oyarde

> I thought you were done with the man.
> 
> 
> I weeded until I thought I was going to pass out and then jumped in the pool. My number one son moved 100 bags of mulch uphill. He's on a break right now but said he would finish up when it cooled down a bit outside. That kid's a beast. Number two son was helping me weed and i swear that kid never shuts up. I thought I could talk but I've got nothing on that kid. He was suppose to help his brother move the mulch but Number One ran him off - said he was getting on his nerves.
> 
> I also changed the pool filter and saved a humming bird's life - he was stuck in my garage. I've been a busy beaver. I'm so tired, I can't even yell.


I like this , 5 hours a day , one or two days a week .Comes with lunch and more money an hour than I ever made legally .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I like this , 5 hours a day , one or two days a week .Comes with lunch and more money an hour than I ever made legally .


NICE. SOUNDS LIKE YOU TOOK AN ILLEGAL'S JERB.

----------


## oyarde

OVERALL I HAVE DONE WELL TURNING DOWN JOBS SINCE I RETIRED , THIS INCLUDES MRS O WHO HAS ENDLESS OPPORTUNITIES FOR ME TO DO $#@! I NEVER WANTED TO DO . LOL , I WILL NEVER DO THEM !

----------


## oyarde

> NICE. SOUNDS LIKE YOU TOOK AN ILLEGAL'S JERB.


LOL

----------


## oyarde

WHEN I FINISHED MY COFFEE I PATROLLED THE GROUNDS TO ENSURE THERE WERE NO CANADIAN VEGANS LAYING IN WAIT. I COULD FIND NO SCALPS TO TAKE , NO CLOWNS , NO CANADIAN VEGANS ETC

----------


## Suzanimal

> WHEN I FINISHED MY COFFEE I PATROLLED THE GROUNDS TO ENSURE THERE WERE NO CANADIAN VEGANS LAYING IN WAIT. I COULD FIND NO SCALPS TO TAKE , NO CLOWNS , NO CANADIAN VEGANS ETC




KEEP A CLOSE EYE OUT FOR THE MIME'S THEY'RE A SHIFTY LOT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> OVERALL I HAVE DONE WELL TURNING DOWN JOBS SINCE I RETIRED , THIS INCLUDES MRS O WHO HAS ENDLESS OPPORTUNITIES FOR ME TO DO $#@! I NEVER WANTED TO DO . LOL , I WILL NEVER DO THEM !


I THINK YOU SHOULD KEEP UP AT LEAST A MODERATE WORKLOAD, UNCLE OYARDE. AGING EXPERTS HAVE FOUND IN THE LAST FEW DECADES THAT REMAINING PHYSICALLY AND MENTALLY ACTIVE KEEPS YOUR COGNITIVE AND MENTAL ABILITIES SHARP AND HEALTHY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WHEN I FINISHED MY COFFEE I PATROLLED THE GROUNDS TO ENSURE THERE WERE NO CANADIAN VEGANS LAYING IN WAIT. I COULD FIND NO SCALPS TO TAKE , NO CLOWNS , NO CANADIAN VEGANS ETC


YOU SHOULD DOUBLE CHECK TO MAKE SURE NO RUSSIANS OR MEXICANS SNEAKED IN. THEY'RE CLEVER AT AVOIDING DETECTION.

----------


## oyarde

> I THINK YOU SHOULD KEEP UP AT LEAST A MODERATE WORKLOAD, UNCLE OYARDE. AGING EXPERTS HAVE FOUND IN THE LAST FEW DECADES THAT REMAINING PHYSICALLY AND MENTALLY ACTIVE KEEPS YOUR COGNITIVE AND MENTAL ABILITIES SHARP AND HEALTHY.


I STILL DO STUFF , JUST WHAT I WANT.

----------


## oyarde

> KEEP A CLOSE EYE OUT FOR THE MIME'S THEY'RE A SHIFTY LOT.


I SOLD TWO CLOWN/CANADIAN VEGAN HUNTING PERMITS FOR MY PROPERTIES TO TWO KIDS AT THE BAIT AND TACKLE TODAY FOR 2 FRN'S EA . IN RETURN , I BUY THE SCALPS FROM THEM FOR 5 FRN'S EA . DANKE WILL NOT HAVE TO PAY FOR HIS PERMIT , I WILL GIFT IT TO HIM FOR A CUBAN CIGAR , CASE OF BEER AND A BOTTLE OF GOVT BOURBON . I FORGOT TO MENTION MIMES , BUT I THINK THEY WILL INCLUDE THOSE FOR 5 FRN'S .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I SOLD TWO CLOWN/CANADIAN VEGAN HUNTING PERMITS FOR MY PROPERTIES TO TWO KIDS AT THE BAIT AND TACKLE TODAY FOR 2 FRN'S EA . IN RETURN , I BUY THE SCALPS FROM THEM FOR 5 FRN'S EA . DANKE WILL NOT HAVE TO PAY FOR HIS PERMIT , I WILL GIFT IT TO HIM FOR A CUBAN CIGAR , CASE OF BEER AND A BOTTLE OF GOVT BOURBON . *I FORGOT TO MENTION MIMES , BUT I THINK THEY WILL INCLUDE THOSE FOR 5 FRN'S .*


I DON'T THINK YOU EVEN NEED A PERMIT TO HUNT MIMES, EVERYONE HATES THEM.


I WENT TO THE GARDEN CENTER THIS MORNING AND PICKED UP 5 CREEPING LANTANAS, 3 MORE LAVENDER, 3 GIANT CANNA LILIES (RED), 2 HIBISCUS (I GOT THE ONES WITH THE DINNER PLATE SIZED FLOWERS), A BUNCH OF VARIEGATED ELEPHANT EARS, AND 7 MEXICAN PETUNIAS (THEY LOOK LIKE MONKEY GRASS WITH PURPLE PETUNIAS. I PLANTED 5 UNDER MY MAILBOX LAST YEAR BUT IT WASN'T ENOUGH TO CROWD OUT THE WEEDS SO I THINK I HAVE ENOUGH TO FIX THAT.  ALSO, MY SON PUT THEM IN THE GROUND FOR ME AND PUT THEM ALL ON ONE SIDE OF THE MAILBOXSO IT LOOKS KIND OF GOOFY RIGHT NOW.) I GOT ALL THOSE PLANTS FOR $60. SO FAR, I'VE PUT THE LANTANA IN THE GROUND AND HAVE THE HOLES DUG FOR EVERYTHING ELSE. TODAY, I WANT TO FINISH PLANTING, TRELLIS SOME MAYPOP, MOVE SOME MORE PURPLE LIRIOPE, AND SPREAD SOME MULCH.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY , I PD A 5 FRN BOUNTY TO A KID FROM THE BAIT AND TACKLE YESTERDAY FOR A CLOWN SCALP, EVEN THOUGH I KNOW THEY DID NOT GET IT FROM MY PROPERTY AND I THINK IT CAME FROM A YARD SALE FOR LESS THAN 5 FRN'S . SO I SOLD THEM MY GOAT SCALP FOR 10 FRNS AND TOLD THEM IT MAY BE A BIGFOOT SCALP .

----------


## oyarde

I HAVE A COYOTE SCALP TOO BUT I AM SAVING IT TO TRADE TO DANKE, THAT BARBARIAN CAN MAKE A HAT OUT OF IT OR SOMETHING TO WEAR TO THE VIKINGS GAME.

----------


## oyarde

IMAGINE HOW COOL IT WOULD BE TO BE THE ONLY KID IN YOUR AREA WITH A BIGFOOT SCALP IN EXCHANGE FOR 5 FRN'S AND A CLOWN SCALP AND SOME STORIES ABOUT THE LEGENDARY BARBARIAN NORTH MAN , DANKE .......

----------


## Suzanimal

> IMAGINE HOW COOL IT WOULD BE TO BE THE ONLY KID IN YOUR AREA WITH A BIGFOOT SCALP IN EXCHANGE FOR 5 FRN'S AND A CLOWN SCALP AND *SOME STORIES ABOUT THE LEGENDARY BARBARIAN NORTH MAN , DANKE* .......


IS THIS KID OLD ENOUGH TO BE HEARING DANKE STORIES?

----------


## oyarde

> IS THIS KID OLD ENOUGH TO BE HEARING DANKE STORIES?


NO ,BUT I TONED THEM DOWN TO R RATED.

----------


## Suzanimal

> NO ,BUT I TONED THEM DOWN TO R RATED.


I HOPE YOU WARNED HIM ABOUT THE CANDY VAN.

----------


## oyarde

> I HOPE YOU WARNED HIM ABOUT THE CANDY VAN.


I SHOWED THEM A PHOTO ON THE PHONE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I SHOWED THEM A PHOTO ON THE PHONE.


YOU'VE DONE YOUR PART FOR THE CHILDREN.

----------


## Suzanimal

JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM MR ANIMAL AND MY BIRTHDAY PRESENT IS COMING EARLY. HE JUST BOUGHT ME A BMW 700 SERIES. YAY! IT'S WHITE AND IT HAS A SUNROOF. HE BOUGHT IT FROM A REGULAR CUSTOMER AND HE SAYS HE'S SURE I'LL LIKE IT.

----------


## oyarde

> JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM MR ANIMAL AND MY BIRTHDAY PRESENT IS COMING EARLY. HE JUST BOUGHT ME A BMW 700 SERIES. YAY! IT'S WHITE AND IT HAS A SUNROOF. HE BOUGHT IT FROM A REGULAR CUSTOMER AND HE SAYS HE'S SURE I'LL LIKE IT.


SWEET.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY , I PUT IN SOME MORE DRAINAGE HOSE IN FRONT OF THE GARAGE ,MOWED THE LAWN AND CUT UP SOME OF A DEAD POPLAR TREE. NOW I GOTTA GET A BOURBON AND COUNT ALL OF MY NCAA FOOTBALL MONEY I MADE TODAY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM MR ANIMAL AND MY BIRTHDAY PRESENT IS COMING EARLY. HE JUST BOUGHT ME A BMW 700 SERIES. YAY! IT'S WHITE AND IT HAS A SUNROOF. HE BOUGHT IT FROM A REGULAR CUSTOMER AND HE SAYS HE'S SURE I'LL LIKE IT.


SO NOW YOU HAVE A NEW LIFESKILL TO LEARN-HOW TO DRIVE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> SO NOW YOU HAVE A NEW LIFESKILL TO LEARN-HOW TO DRIVE.


I BETTER. THIS THING PROBABLY HAS A LITTLE MORE GIDDY UP THAN MY 1998 PLYMOUTH GRAND VOYAGER.

----------


## Suzanimal

PUT INSURANCE ON MY FANCY PANTS NEW CAR TODAY.  I'M GOING TO GET THE TITLE TRANSFERRED AND I'M GOOD TO GO. I FEEL WEIRD DRIVING IT - I FEEL LIKE I HAVE TO GET DRESSED UP. IT DOESN'T REALLY GO WITH THE CUT OFFS AND FLIP FLOPS I'M WEARING. MR ANIMAL IS THINKING ABOUT GIVING MY MINIVAN TO NUMBER TWO SON SINCE NUMBER ONE GOT HIS OLD STATION WAGON. 

WALKED DOWN MEMORY LANE WITH A CHILDHOOD FRIEND THIS MORNING. SHE MADE A CUTE POST ON FB AND I HAD TO CORRECT HER - THAT WASN'T A SHED, THAT WAS MY PLAYHOUSE. REALLY. MY DAD IT BUILT FOR ME TO KEEP ME OUT OF HIS SHED. I USED TO STEAL MY MOM'S KITCHEN STUFF TO MAKE MUD PIES THAT'S WHAT PROMPTED THE FB POST.

I WAS A MUD PIE ENTHUSIAST.

----------


## Suzanimal

I WENT TO THE TAG OFFICE TODAY AND I'M THE NEW OWNER OF BMW 743LI. SO MR ANIMAL SEZ, ARE YOU GOING TO PUT IT IN MY NAME OR YOUR NAME? I TOLD HIM, I PUT IN MY NAME SO WHEN HE GIVES ME MY DIVORCE, I GET TO KEEP IT. HE SAID THAT'S NOT THEY WAY IT'S GONNA WORK. HE SAID, WHEN HE GIVES ME MY DIVORCE, I GET MY VAN BACK.

----------


## Suzanimal

TOOK MAMA TO THE AIRPORT THIS MORNING. SHE'S GOING TO VISIT MY BROTHER FOR THREE WEEKS. HER SEAT IS 1C, SHE WILL BE SITTING RIGHT BEHIND DANKE. HOPEFULLY, HE WILL SHARE HIS FRANZIA WITH HER WHILE SHE TELLS HIM HOW TO FLY A PLANE. MY MOM IS THE ULTIMATE BACKSEAT DRIVER.

----------


## Danke

> TOOK MAMA TO THE AIRPORT THIS MORNING. SHE'S GOING TO VISIT MY BROTHER FOR THREE WEEKS. HER SEAT IS 1C, SHE WILL BE SITTING RIGHT BEHIND DANKE. HOPEFULLY, HE WILL SHARE HIS FRANZIA WITH HER WHILE SHE TELLS HIM HOW TO FLY A PLANE. MY MOM IS THE ULTIMATE BACKSEAT DRIVER.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6301318

----------


## Suzanimal

I HOPE THAT PILOT HAS THEM CUZ I GAVE HER A GLASS OF BREAKFAST FRANZIA TO CALM HER NERVES BUT IT ONLY SEEMED TO EXCITE HER. WHEN THE TSA LADY PULLED HER ASIDE  SHE GOT RIGHT IN HER FACE AND ASKED IF SHE WAS GETTING A STRIP SEARCH. SHE SEEMED DISAPPOINTED WHEN THEY JUST SWABBED HER HANDS FOR EXPLOSIVES. THE WHOLE WAY TO HER GATE SHE TALKED ABOUT EVERYTHING SHE TOUCHED TRYING TO THINK OF WHAT COULD BE EXPLOSIVE AND THEN SHE PROCEEDED TO TELL THE POOR MAN SHE SAT NEXT TO WITH HER BOJANGLES BISCUIT ABOUT HER EXPLOSIVE HANDS. HE KEPT LOOKING AT ME LIKE, WTF? I WAS GONNA STAY WITH HER UNTIL SHE BOARDED BUT I COULDN'T TAKE IT. I TOLD THE GUY AT THE GATE TO GO GET HER WHEN IT WAS TIME TO BOARD BECAUSE SHE CAN'T HEAR OR SEE.

I'M GOING TO BE AT HARTSFIELD AGAIN ON OCT 4TH TO PICK HER UP IF YOU WANT TO MEET ME FOR A LUNCH FRANZIA. I'LL BRING A BOX OF WINE AND WE CAN SIT IN MY FANCY BEEMER AND HAVE A PICNIC.

----------


## Suzanimal

Photo proof my mama made it to West Palm Beach and Danke didn't kick her off the plane.

----------


## oyarde

SUZANIMAL MAKES ME LOOK LIKE A SLACKER , I FINISHED COVERING MY THIRD AND LAST DRAINAGE PIPE THAT I INSTALLED THEN REWARDED MYSELF WITH A CHEESEBURGER AND A NAP.

----------


## Suzanimal

> SUZANIMAL MAKES ME LOOK LIKE A SLACKER , I FINISHED COVERING MY THIRD AND LAST DRAINAGE PIPE THAT I INSTALLED THEN REWARDED MYSELF WITH A CHEESEBURGER AND A NAP.


AFTER I TOOK MAMA TO THE AIRPORT, I ATE SOME WATERMELON AND TOOK A NAP.  I HAD A BITE OF HER BOJANGLES BISCUIT AT THE AIRPORT AND IT WAS DISGUSTING, BTW. SHE SAID SHE ATE MOST OF IT AND WRAPPED THE REST UP AND STUCK IT IN HER PURSE FOR MY BROTHER BUT I'M SURE SHE WOULD'VE GIVEN IT TO DANKE IF HE WAS HUNGRY.

----------


## oyarde

> AFTER I TOOK MAMA TO THE AIRPORT, I ATE SOME WATERMELON AND TOOK A NAP.  I HAD A BITE OF HER BOJANGLES BISCUIT AT THE AIRPORT AND IT WAS DISGUSTING, BTW. SHE SAID SHE ATE MOST OF IT AND WRAPPED THE REST UP AND STUCK IT IN HER PURSE FOR MY BROTHER BUT I'M SURE SHE WOULD'VE GIVEN IT TO DANKE IF HE WAS HUNGRY.


I HOPE DANKE ENJOYED HIS BISCUIT .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I HOPE DANKE ENJOYED HIS BISCUIT .


WELL, PART OF A BISCUIT.

----------


## oyarde

> WELL, PART OF A BISCUIT.


HE DID NOT DESERVE A WHOLE ONE , HE SHOULD BE USED TO PART OF A BISCUIT .

----------


## Suzanimal

> HE DID NOT DESERVE A WHOLE ONE , HE SHOULD BE USED TO PART OF A BISCUIT .


IF DANKE MEETS ME ON OCT 4TH I WILL BUY HIM THE BOJANGLES BISCUIT MEAL. YOU GET A DRINK (SADLY, FRANZIA IS NOT AN OPTION), SOME HASH BROWN DISCS, AND A CAJUN CHICKEN BISCUIT THE SIZE OF A BIG MAC FOR 7.AND SOME CHANGE. NOT A GREAT DEAL BUT I WILL SPLURGE ON HIM.

----------


## Danke

DANKE DOESNT FLY FOR EITHER DELTA OR TRAILER TRASH HAULIN SOUTHWEST AIRLINES.

----------


## oyarde

> DANKE DOESNT FLY FOR EITHER DELTA OR TRAILER TRASH HAULIN SOUTHWEST AIRLINES.


BUT YOU DO WANT TO TRY A GIANT CAJUN CHICKEN BISCUIT WITH HASH ROUND DISCS?

----------


## Suzanimal

> DANKE DOESNT FLY FOR EITHER DELTA OR TRAILER TRASH HAULIN SOUTHWEST AIRLINES.


DO YOU LIKE BOJANGLES BISCUITS?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> DANKE DOESNT FLY FOR EITHER DELTA OR TRAILER TRASH HAULIN SOUTHWEST AIRLINES.


Don't crash me bro.

----------


## Anti Federalist

WHY THE $#@! IS EVERYBODY SHOUTING???

----------


## oyarde

> WHY THE $#@! IS EVERYBODY SHOUTING???


IMPORTANT LIFESKILLS

----------


## Danke

> DO YOU LIKE BOJANGLES BISCUITS?





> BUT YOU DO WANT TO TRY A GIANT CAJUN CHICKEN BISCUIT WITH HASH ROUND DISCS?


"BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN" 

I AM DANKE. I AM DANKE. DANKE I AM.

THAT DANKE-I-AM! THAT DANKE-I-AM! I DO NOT LIKE THAT DANKE-I-AM!

DO WOULD YOU LIKE BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN?

I DO NOT LIKE THEM,DANKE-I-AM.
I DO NOT LIKE BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN.

WOULD YOU LIKE THEM HERE OR THERE?

I WOULD NOT LIKE THEM HERE OR THERE.
I WOULD NOT LIKE THEM ANYWHERE.
I DO NOT LIKE BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM, DANKE-I-AM.

WOULD YOU LIKE THEM IN A HOUSE?
WOULD YOU LIKE THEN WITH A MOUSE?

I DO NOT LIKE THEM IN A HOUSE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM WITH A MOUSE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM HERE OR THERE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM ANYWHERE.
I DO NOT LIKE BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM, DANKE-I-AM.

WOULD YOU EAT THEM IN A BOX?
WOULD YOU EAT THEM WITH A FOX?

NOT IN A BOX. NOT WITH A FOX.
NOT IN A HOUSE. NOT WITH A MOUSE.
I WOULD NOT EAT THEM HERE OR THERE.
I WOULD NOT EAT THEM ANYWHERE.
I WOULD NOT EAT BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM, DANKE-I-AM.

WOULD YOU? COULD YOU? IN A CAR?
EAT THEM! EAT THEM! HERE THEY ARE.

I WOULD NOT, COULD NOT, IN A CAR.

YOU MAY LIKE THEM. YOU WILL SEE.
YOU MAY LIKE THEM IN A TREE!

I WOULD NOT, COULD NOT IN A TREE.
NOT IN A CAR! YOU LET ME BE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM IN A BOX.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM WITH A FOX.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM IN A HOUSE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM WITH A MOUSE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM HERE OR THERE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM ANYWHERE.
I DO NOT LIKE BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM, DANKE-I-AM.

A TRAIN! A TRAIN! A TRAIN! A TRAIN!
COULD YOU, WOULD YOU ON A TRAIN?

NOT ON TRAIN! NOT IN A TREE!
NOT IN A CAR! DANKE! LET ME BE!
I WOULD NOT, COULD NOT, IN A BOX.
I WOULD NOT, COULD NOT, WITH A FOX.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM IN A HOUSE.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM HERE OR THERE.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM ANYWHERE.
I DO NOT EAT BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN!
I DO NOT LIKE THEM, DANKE-I-AM.

SAY! IN THE DARK? HERE IN THE DARK!
WOULD YOU, COULD YOU, IN THE DARK?

I WOULD NOT, COULD NOT, IN THE DARK.

WOULD YOU COULD YOU IN THE RAIN?

I WOULD NOT, COULD NOT IN THE RAIN.
NOT IN THE DARK. NOT ON A TRAIN.
NOT IN A CAR. NOT IN A TREE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM, DANKE, YOU SEE.
NOT IN A HOUSE. NOT IN A BOX.
NOT WITH A MOUSE. NOT WITH A FOX.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM HERE OR THERE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM ANYWHERE!

YOU DO NOT LIKE BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN?

I DO NOT LIKE THEM, DANKE-I-AM.

COULD YOU, WOULD YOU, WITH A GOAT?

I WOULD NOT, COULD NOT WITH A GOAT!

WOULD YOU, COULD YOU, ON A BOAT?

I COULD NOT, WOULD NOT, ON A BOAT.
I WILL NOT, WILL NOT, WITH A GOAT.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM IN THE RAIN.
NOT IN THE DARK! NOT IN A TREE!
NOT IN A CAR! YOU LET ME BE!
I DO NOT LIKE THEM IN A BOX.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM WITH A FOX.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM IN A HOUSE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM WITH A MOUSE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM HERE OR THERE.
I DO NOT LIKE THEM ANYWHERE!
I DO NOT LIKE BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN!
I DO NOT LIKE THEM, DANKE-I-AM.

YOU DO NOT LIKE THEM. SO YOU SAY.
TRY THEM! TRY THEM! AND YOU MAY.
TRY THEM AND YOU MAY, I SAY.

DANKE! IF YOU LET ME BE,
I WILL TRY THEM. YOU WILL SEE.

----------


## oyarde

> "BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN" 
> 
> I AM DANKE. I AM DANKE. DANKE I AM.
> 
> THAT DANKE-I-AM! THAT DANKE-I-AM! I DO NOT LIKE THAT DANKE-I-AM!
> 
> DO WOULD YOU LIKE BOJANGLES BISCUITS AND CHICKEN?
> 
> I DO NOT LIKE THEM,DANKE-I-AM.
> ...


 Would you eat them in a plane ?

----------


## Danke

> Would you eat them in plane ?


 I WILL NOT EAT THEM IN A PLANE.
I WII NOT EAT THEM ON A TRAIN.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM ON A BOAT.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH SUZI AND HER GOAT.

----------


## Suzanimal

WOULD YOU EAT THEM WITH MY MOM?
SHE DOESN'T EAT MUCH, SHE'LL SAVE YOU SOME.

----------


## Danke

I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH YOUR MOM.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH A PEEPING TOM.

I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH AF AND HIS DOG.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH TOD EVANS AND HIS HOG.
I WILLNOT EAT THEM WITH HB AND HIS MAN.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH OYARDE IN JAPAN.

----------


## TheTexan

> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH YOUR MOM.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH A PEEPING TOM.
> 
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH AF AND HIS DOG.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH TOD EVANS AND HIS HOG.
> I WILLNOT EAT THEM WITH HB AND HIS MAN.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH OYARDE IN JAPAN.


AF still has a dog ?  I figured it was shot

Would explain,, a lot

----------


## oyarde

> I WILL NOT EAT THEM IN A PLANE.
> I WII NOT EAT THEM ON A TRAIN.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM ON A BOAT.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH SUZI AND HER GOAT.


YOU DO NOT WANT THEM ON A BOAT  , YOU WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH SUZI OR HER GOAT . WILL YOU EAT THEM IN A COAT ON A FLOAT ?? WILL YOU PUT THEM IN YOUR THROAT ? WILL YOU BUY THEM WITH A TREASURY NOTE ? WILL YOU HAVE THEM WITH A WILD OAT ? WILL THEY MAKE YOU WANT TO VOTE ?

----------


## specsaregood

> PUT INSURANCE ON MY FANCY PANTS NEW CAR TODAY.  I'M GOING TO GET THE TITLE TRANSFERRED AND I'M GOOD TO GO. I FEEL WEIRD DRIVING IT - I FEEL LIKE I HAVE TO GET DRESSED UP. IT DOESN'T REALLY GO WITH THE CUT OFFS AND FLIP FLOPS I'M WEARING.


hah, I felt that way back in my 20's when I was driving a fancy Lincoln towncar I inherited from an in-law that couldn't drive anymore.  felt like I should get dressed up just to drive it to the liquor store and back.

----------


## oyarde

> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH YOUR MOM.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH A PEEPING TOM.
> 
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH AF AND HIS DOG.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH TOD EVANS AND HIS HOG.
> I WILLNOT EAT THEM WITH HB AND HIS MAN.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH OYARDE IN JAPAN.


 WOULD NOT EAT THEM WITH OYARDE IN JAPAN ? WOULD YOU EAT THEM WITH DAN ? WOULD YOU HAVE THEM WHILE STANDING ON A DRIP PAN ? WOULD YOU HAVE THEM WITH A PECAN ? WOULD YOU EAT THEM WITH OYARDE IN THE AFGHAN ? WOULD YOU HAVE THEM WITH A CONMAN ? WOULD YOU EAT THEM WITH A GEICO CAVEMAN ?

----------


## Danke

> YOU DO NOT WANT THEM ON A BOAT  , YOU WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH SUZI OR HER GOAT . WILL YOU EAT THEM IN A COAT ON A FLOAT ?? WILL YOU PUT THEM IN YOUR THROAT ? WILL YOU BUY THEM WITH A TREASURY NOTE ? WILL YOU HAVE THEM WITH A WILD OAT ? WILL THEY MAKE YOU WANT TO VOTE ?


NO, NO, NO.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH HB THE H.O.M.O.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH SUZI'S YEAST.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH OYARDE'S FEAST.

----------


## oyarde

> NO, NO, NO.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH HB THE H.O.M.O.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH SUZI'S YEAST.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH OYARDE'S FEAST.


WOULD NOT EAT THEM AT OYARDES FEAST ..... WOULD YOU  EAT THEM WITH A HIGH PRIEST ? WOULD YOU ENJOY THEM WITH A WILDEBEEST ?
 WOULD YOU HAVE THEM IN THE POLICED NORTHEAST ?

----------


## Danke

> WOULD NOT EAT THEM WITH OYARDE IN JAPAN ? WOULD YOU EAT THEM WITH DAN ? WOULD YOU HAVE THEM WHILE STANDING ON A DRIP PAN ? WOULD YOU HAVE THEM WITH A PECAN ? WOULD YOU EAT THEM WITH OYARDE IN THE AFGHAN ? WOULD YOU HAVE THEM WITH A CONMAN ? WOULD YOU EAT THEM WITH A GEICO CAVEMAN ?


I WILL NOT EAT THEM BY THE POOL.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM AS SUZI IS DRINKING LIKE A FOOL.

I WILL NOT EAT THEM AS OYARDE SMOKES.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM AS HE TOKES.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH OYARDE AND HIS ROACH CLIP.
I WILL NOT EAT THEM AS HE TRIPS.

----------


## oyarde

> I WILL NOT EAT THEM BY THE POOL.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM AS SUZI IS DRINKING LIKE A FOOL.
> 
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM AS OYARDE SMOKES.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM AS HE TOKES.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH OYARDE AND HIS ROACH CLIP.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM AS HE TRIPS.


WOULD NOT EAT THEM WHILE OYARDE SMOKES ?  WOULD YOU HAVE THEM IN AN OAK ? WOULD YOU EAT THEM WITH A YOLK ? WILL YOU EAT THEM WITH THE TOWNSFOLK ? WILL YOU ENJOY THEM WITH AN ARTICHOKE IN ROANOKE ??

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal

I THINK DANKE WOULD'VE EATEN THE HASH BROWN DISCS.

----------


## oyarde

> I THINK DANKE WOULD'VE EATEN THE HASH BROWN DISCS.


I think he already has .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I think he already has .


I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY HE WON'T EAT THEM BY MY POOL. WE DON'T PEE IN IT....MUCH. 

I THINK DANKE ATE MY MOM'S LEFTOVER PURSE BISCUIT, FO SHO. I THINK HE MUST'VE CAUGHT SOMETHING FROM HER BECAUSE SHE'S A "WET" EATER. IT'S GROSS. NO WILL EAT AFTER HER OR SMOKE AFTER HER - IT'S LIKE GETTING SLOPPY SECONDS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> DANKE DOESNT FLY FOR EITHER DELTA OR TRAILER TRASH HAULIN SOUTHWEST AIRLINES.


MY MAMA FLEW DELTA. I TRIED TO GET HER ON THE TRAILER TRASH PLANE FOR $88 BUT SHE SAID SHE NEEDS THE LEG ROOM IN FIRST CLASS AND SHE WANTS TO TALK TO THE PILOT. PROBABLY TO FLIRT WITH HIM. SHE TOLD HER BOYFRIEND THEY WERE ON A BREAK WHILE SHE WAS IN FLORIDA. WE ENDED UP GOING DELTA BECAUSE I DIDN'T SEE FIRST CLASS ON TRAILER TRASH AIRLINES. SHE CALLED WHEN SHE LANDED AND COMPLAINED THAT HER SEAT DIDN'T HAVE A FOOT REST. ON THE WAY HOME, I'M GOING TO TELL HER TO REQUEST DANKE AND HE WOULD LET HER PROP HER FEET ON HIM FOR SOME BOJANGLES.

----------


## TheTexan

> DANKE DOESNT FLY FOR EITHER DELTA OR TRAILER TRASH HAULIN SOUTHWEST AIRLINES.


AINT DOING NONE OF THAT BUUULLLLSHHIIITT

----------


## Danke

> MY MAMA FLEW DELTA. I TRIED TO GET HER ON THE TRAILER TRASH PLANE FOR $88 BUT SHE SAID SHE NEEDS THE LEG ROOM IN FIRST CLASS AND SHE WANTS TO TALK TO THE PILOT. PROBABLY TO FLIRT WITH HIM. SHE TOLD HER BOYFRIEND THEY WERE ON A BREAK WHILE SHE WAS IN FLORIDA. WE ENDED UP GOING DELTA BECAUSE I DIDN'T SEE FIRST CLASS ON TRAILER TRASH AIRLINES. SHE CALLED WHEN SHE LANDED AND COMPLAINED THAT HER SEAT DIDN'T HAVE A FOOT REST. ON THE WAY HOME, I'M GOING TO TELL HER TO REQUEST DANKE AND HE WOULD LET HER PROP HER FEET ON HIM FOR SOME BOJANGLES.


I GUESSING SHE FLEW ON THIS TYPE OF AIRCRAFT: https://www.seatguru.com/airlines/De...ines_MD-90.php

1C WAS A BULKHEAD, NOT MUCH LEG ROOM.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I GUESSING SHE FLEW ON THIS TYPE OF AIRCRAFT: https://www.seatguru.com/airlines/De...ines_MD-90.php
> 
> 1C WAS A BULKHEAD, NOT MUCH LEG ROOM.


SHE'S ONLY 5'2" AND SHORT LEGGED - SHE DOESN'T NEED ANY DAMN LEG ROOM. SHE'S PROBABLY ABOUT THE ONLY SIZE PERSON THAT CAN FIT COMFORTABLY IN THOSE DAMN SEATS. SHE JUST LIKES TO BE WHERE SHE CAN KEEP AN EYE ON THE PILOT AND SHE THINKS YOU'RE LESS LIKELY TO CRASH IF YOU'RE IN FIRST CLASS.  o_O

THAT LOOKS LIKE THE PLANE SHE WAS ON.

----------


## Danke

> SHE'S ONLY 5'2" AND SHORT LEGGED - SHE DOESN'T NEED ANY DAMN LEG ROOM. SHE'S PROBABLY ABOUT THE ONLY SIZE PERSON THAT CAN FIT COMFORTABLY IN THOSE DAMN SEATS. SHE JUST LIKES TO BE WHERE SHE CAN KEEP AN EYE ON THE PILOT AND SHE THINKS YOU'RE LESS LIKELY TO CRASH IF YOU'RE IN FIRST CLASS.  o_O
> 
> THAT LOOKS LIKE THE PLANE SHE WAS ON.



THE TAIL SECTION IS THE SAFEST PLACE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THE TAIL SECTION IS THE SAFEST PLACE.


THAT'S GOOD TO KNOW, IT WILL HOPEFULLY SAVE US A FEW HUNDRED DOLLARS NEXT TIME. I'M JUST GLAD SHE FINALLY GAVE UP RIDING THE BIG GRAY DOG.

----------


## Danke

> THAT'S GOOD TO KNOW, IT WILL HOPEFULLY SAVE US A FEW HUNDRED DOLLARS NEXT TIME. I'M JUST GLAD SHE FINALLY GAVE UP RIDING THE BIG GRAY DOG.


ALSO LOOK INTO SPIRIT TO FLL.  DIRT CHEAP.

----------


## Suzanimal

> ALSO LOOK INTO SPIRIT TO FLL.  DIRT CHEAP.


LET'S NOT GET CRAZY, THERE'S NO WAY IN HELL I'D BE ABLE TO GET HER TO GO WITH AN AIRLINE SHE'S NEVER HEARD OF.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> NO, NO, NO.
> *I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH HB THE H.O.M.O.*
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH SUZI'S YEAST.
> I WILL NOT EAT THEM WITH OYARDE'S FEAST.

----------


## specsaregood

> ALSO LOOK INTO SPIRIT TO FLL.  DIRT CHEAP.


BUT DO THEY HAVE STROOPWAFELS?  ITS WORTH THE EXTRA BUCKS TO FLY A REAL AIRLINE THAT GIVES YOU A STROOPWAFEL.

----------


## Danke

> BUT DO THEY HAVE STROOPWAFELS?  ITS WORTH THE EXTRA BUCKS TO FLY A REAL AIRLINE THAT GIVES YOU A STROOPWAFEL.


Only if you value your life.

----------


## specsaregood

> Only if you value your life.


EXACTLY.  A LIFE WITHOUT STROOPWAFELS ISNT A LIFE OF ANY VALUE.

----------


## Danke

> EXACTLY.  A LIFE WITHOUT STROOPWAFELS ISNT A LIFE OF ANY VALUE.


YES, FLY WITH AN ULTRA LOW COST AIRLINE WHERE PILOTS AND MECHANICS FEAR TO REFUSE AN AIRCRAFT. THEY MIGHT HAVE FAMILIES AND MOUTHS TO FEED.  BESIDES, THE GOVERNMENT WILL MAKE SURE THE COMPANY IS SAFE...

----------


## specsaregood

> YES, FLY WITH AN ULTRA LOW COST AIRLINE WHERE PILOTS AND MECHANICS FEAR TO REFUSE AN AIRCRAFT. THEY MIGHT HAVE FAMILIES AND MOUTHS TO FEED.  BESIDES, THE GOVERNMENT WILL MAKE SURE THE COMPANY IS SAFE...


I LIKED.MY FLIGHT TO FL ON FRONTIER, BUT THOSE $#@!ERS NICKEL AND DIME LIKE CRAZY.

----------


## Suzanimal

WENT TO THE GARDEN CENTER THIS MORNING AND BOUGHT 40 LANTANA TO COVER A BANK BUT MY ELDERLY NEIGHBOR RODE OVER ON HIS MOWER WITH A CASE OF KEYSTONE LIGHT AND THERE WENT ALL MY BIG PLANS OF BEING PRODUCTIVE. i'M GOING TO FLOAT AROUND THE POOL AND TRY TO SOBER UP UNTIL DINNER TIME.

----------


## oyarde

> WENT TO THE GARDEN CENTER THIS MORNING AND BOUGHT 40 LANTANA TO COVER A BANK BUT MY ELDERLY NEIGHBOR RODE OVER ON HIS MOWER WITH A CASE OF KEYSTONE LIGHT AND THERE WENT ALL MY BIG PLANS OF BEING PRODUCTIVE. i'M GOING TO FLOAT AROUND THE POOL AND TRY TO SOBER UP UNTIL DINNER TIME.


WELL DONE .VERY GOOD LIFESKILLS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> WELL DONE .VERY GOOD LIFESKILLS.


HE HAS RETIREMENT MASTERED, OYARDE. HE GETS UP AT 5 AM TO DO YARD WORK, HAS BREAKFAST, AND THEN DRIVES AROUND ON HIS MOWER LOOKING FOR A DRINKING BUDDY UNTIL NAP TIME AND THEN HE HAS DINNER AND GOES TO HIS NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOR'S HOUSE FOR AFTER DINNER DRINKS (ALSO RETIRED BUT HE'S A HIGH ACHIEVER - NICEST YARD IN THE SUBDIVISION). HE'S ON A STRICT DRINKING, NAPPING, AND EATING SCHEDULE.

----------


## oyarde

I LOOKED IN THE FRIDGE , FOUR DOZEN EGGS ,TWO DOZEN CHICKEN BREASTS AND BOTTLES OF WINE .NOW , I ASK , WHAT WOULD FERRERI DO WITH THESE TREASURES ?

----------


## Suzanimal

WE WENT TO A BRAZILIAN STEAKHOUSE FOR DINNER LAST NIGHT AND MR ANIMAL INSISTED ON DRIVING MY BEEMER. HE GOT ME DRUNK AND AT SOME POINT GOT ME TO AGREE TO LET HIM DRIVE MY CAR TO GOLF THIS MORNING AND DRIVE IT TO WORK THIS WEEKEND TO SEE WHAT KIND OF MILEAGE IT GETS.

----------


## oyarde

I WAS AT THE GROCER AND THEY WERE OUT OF DOS EQUIS SO I GOT MOLSEN GOLDEN SINCE IT WAS ONLY 80 CENTS MORE THAN BUD. RETIREMENT DECISIONS .LIFESKILLS. I HAVE A TREE TO CUT UP TODAY AND I WILL NEED COLD BEER TO CELEBRATE MY VICTORY WHEN DONE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WE WENT TO A BRAZILIAN STEAKHOUSE FOR DINNER LAST NIGHT AND MR ANIMAL INSISTED ON DRIVING MY BEEMER. HE GOT ME DRUNK AND AT SOME POINT GOT ME TO AGREE TO LET HIM DRIVE MY CAR TO GOLF THIS MORNING AND DRIVE IT TO WORK THIS WEEKEND TO SEE WHAT KIND OF MILEAGE IT GETS.


 SOUNDS LIKE A BIT OF MEAN BUT CLEVER TRICKERY. LET HIM KNOW I APPROVE HIS SHENANNIGANS.

----------


## Suzanimal

I WAS HUNGOVER YESTERDAY AND WANTED TACOS BUT MR ANIMAL MADE ME GO TO KROGER WITH HIM TO PICK UP INGREDIENTS. I DIDN'T FEEL LIKE GETTING DRESSED OR COMBING MY HAIR SO I WENT "AS IS". WHEN WE GOT THERE I REALIZED I HAD A BIG COFFEE STAIN ON THE FRONT OF MY SHIRT.  I ASKED MR A HOW I LOOKED AND HE SAID I WAS A SHART STAIN AWAY FROM BEING THE GIRL WHO INSPIRES THE PEOPLE OF KROGER WEBSITE.

----------


## osan

> I WAS HUNGOVER YESTERDAY AND WANTED TACOS BUT MR ANIMAL MADE ME GO TO KROGER WITH HIM TO PICK UP INGREDIENTS. I DIDN'T FEEL LIKE GETTING DRESSED OR COMBING MY HAIR SO I WENT "AS IS". WHEN WE GOT THERE I REALIZED I HAD A BIG COFFEE STAIN ON THE FRONT OF MY SHIRT.  I ASKED MR A HOW I LOOKED AND HE SAID I WAS A SHART STAIN AWAY FROM BEING THE GIRL WHO INSPIRES THE PEOPLE OF KROGER WEBSITE.


I suspect life at the Animal house is "interesting".

----------


## oyarde

SPLITTING WOOD TOMORROW ,RAINING TODAY & YESTERDAY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I WAS HUNGOVER YESTERDAY AND WANTED TACOS BUT MR ANIMAL MADE ME GO TO KROGER WITH HIM TO PICK UP INGREDIENTS. I DIDN'T FEEL LIKE GETTING DRESSED OR COMBING MY HAIR SO I WENT "AS IS". WHEN WE GOT THERE I REALIZED I HAD A BIG COFFEE STAIN ON THE FRONT OF MY SHIRT.  I ASKED MR A HOW I LOOKED AND HE SAID I WAS A SHART STAIN AWAY FROM BEING THE GIRL WHO INSPIRES THE PEOPLE OF KROGER WEBSITE.


I CAN'T FIND A PEOPLEOFKROGER THING ON THE WEBBERNETS. YOU SHOULD START ONE, SUZ. I HAVEN'T BEEN TO A KROGER'S IN 20 YEARS OR SO, BUT I BET THEY'RE STILL FULL OF COLOURFUL CHARACTERS.  DO THEY STILL MAKE THOSE CHOCOLATE CAKES STUFFED WITH MARSHMALLOW?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I CAN'T FIND A PEOPLEOFKROGER THING ON THE WEBBERNETS. YOU SHOULD START ONE, SUZ. I HAVEN'T BEEN TO A KROGER'S IN 20 YEARS OR SO, BUT I BET THEY'RE STILL FULL OF COLOURFUL CHARACTERS.  DO THEY STILL MAKE THOSE CHOCOLATE CAKES STUFFED WITH MARSHMALLOW?


OUR KROGER IS NICE. I WAS THE ONLY FREAKISH LOOKING PERSON IN THERE. I DON'T KNOW ABOUT CHOCOLATE MARSHMALLOW CAKES, THAT SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING YOU WOLD FIND AT THE PIGGLY WIGGLY, BUT WE DO HAVE A STARBUCKS AND A SUSHI CHEF IN OURS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> OUR KROGER IS NICE. I WAS THE ONLY FREAKISH LOOKING PERSON IN THERE. I DON'T KNOW ABOUT CHOCOLATE MARSHMALLOW CAKES, THAT SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING YOU WOLD FIND AT THE PIGGLY WIGGLY, BUT WE DO HAVE A STARBUCKS AND A SUSHI CHEF IN OURS.


AT THE MILFORD KROGER, THEY SOMETIMES OVERBAKE THINGS AND SELL THEM CHEAP. THEY PUT AN "OOPS WE OVERBAKED" LABEL ON THEM AND PUT THEM IN A SPECIAL SHELF THINGY. MY MOM BOUGHT ONE FOR ME AND SIS BACK IN '90 OR SO. REALLY GOOD EVEN THOUGH IT WAS LOPSIDED.  I DON'T THINK I WOULD APPRECIATE MARSHMALLOW CAKES SO MUCH ANYMORE.

I'VE NEVER BEEN TO A PIGGLY WIGGLY. I'VE ONLY HEARD OF THAT STORE BECAUSE IT WAS IN SEVERAL EPISODES OF "MAMA'S FAMILY".

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL FOR TODAY IS BUYING TOILET PAPER. WE HAVE THREE BATHROOMS AND A HALF OF ROLL OF TOILET PAPER LEFT. I TOLD MR ANIMAL TO CONSERVE YESTERDAY AND HE SAID HE WOULD USE THE WHOLE DAMN ROLL IF HE WANTED TO. HE SAID MY JOB IS KEEPING TP IN THE HOUSE AND IF HE RUNS OUT, I MAY GET THAT DIVORCE I'VE BEEN ASKING FOR. I REALLY DON'T WANT TO GO TO THE STORE TODAY BECAUSE I'M RUNNING ERRANDS TOMORROW (I HAVE TO GO GET MY MAMMARY'S GRAMMED) AND I'VE GOT IMPORTANT STUFF TO DO AROUND HERE TODAY. MR ANIMAL MAY HAVE TO CHOOSE BETWEEN CLEAN UNDIES AND TOILET PAPER, HE CAN'T HAVE BOTH.

----------


## Suzanimal

> AT THE MILFORD KROGER, THEY SOMETIMES OVERBAKE THINGS AND SELL THEM CHEAP. THEY PUT AN "OOPS WE OVERBAKED" LABEL ON THEM AND PUT THEM IN A SPECIAL SHELF THINGY. MY MOM BOUGHT ONE FOR ME AND SIS BACK IN '90 OR SO. REALLY GOOD EVEN THOUGH IT WAS LOPSIDED.  I DON'T THINK I WOULD APPRECIATE MARSHMALLOW CAKES SO MUCH ANYMORE.
> 
> *I'VE NEVER BEEN TO A PIGGLY WIGGLY. I'VE ONLY HEARD OF THAT STORE BECAUSE IT WAS IN SEVERAL EPISODES OF "MAMA'S FAMILY"*.


THE PIGGLY WIGGLY IS THE WHITE TRASH GROCERY STORE. LAST TIME WE GOT A SNOW STORM, MY BROTHER POSTED ON FB THAT THE NEWS PEOPLE WOULD FIND THE BIGGEST IDIOT IN THE TRAILER PARK TO PUT ON TV. SO ME AND MY COUSIN CHIMED IN THAT HE SHOULD PUT ON A CLEAN SHIRT AND MAKE MAMA PROUD. HE RESPONDED THAT THE NEWS WOULD BE TOO BUSY COVERING US FIGHTING OVER THE LAST CAN OF PORK AND BEANS AT THE PIGGLY WIGGLY TO NOTICE HIS STAINED SHIRT.

----------


## oyarde

> AT THE MILFORD KROGER, THEY SOMETIMES OVERBAKE THINGS AND SELL THEM CHEAP. THEY PUT AN "OOPS WE OVERBAKED" LABEL ON THEM AND PUT THEM IN A SPECIAL SHELF THINGY. MY MOM BOUGHT ONE FOR ME AND SIS BACK IN '90 OR SO. REALLY GOOD EVEN THOUGH IT WAS LOPSIDED.  I DON'T THINK I WOULD APPRECIATE MARSHMALLOW CAKES SO MUCH ANYMORE.
> 
> I'VE NEVER BEEN TO A PIGGLY WIGGLY. I'VE ONLY HEARD OF THAT STORE BECAUSE IT WAS IN SEVERAL EPISODES OF "MAMA'S FAMILY".


PIGGLY WIGGLY IS WHERE WHITE PEOPLE IN THE SOUTH UNDER MEDIAN INCOME SHOP . BETTER GROCERIES THAN WALMART .SAME HOT CHICKS.

----------


## Suzanimal

I WAS SUPPOSE TO GET TP TODAY BUT IT RAINED SO I NAPPED. IT WAS NICE. I LOVE TO NAP WHEN IT'S RAINING. MR ANIMAL IS GOING TO BE MAD IF HE RUNS OUT OF TP, THOUGH. I'VE BEEN CAREFUL TO ONLY USE A SQUARE WHEN I PEE-PEE AND I FOUND A BOX OF KLEENEX I STUCK NEXT TO MR ANIMAL'S FAVORITE POTTY, JUST IN CASE. IT'S THE KIND WITH LOTION SO THAT OUGHT TO BE A TREAT FOR HIM.

----------


## oyarde

> I WAS SUPPOSE TO GET TP TODAY BUT IT RAINED SO I NAPPED. IT WAS NICE. I LOVE TO NAP WHEN IT'S RAINING. MR ANIMAL IS GOING TO BE MAD IF HE RUNS OUT OF TP, THOUGH. I'VE BEEN CAREFUL TO ONLY USE A SQUARE WHEN I PEE-PEE AND I FOUND A BOX OF KLEENEX I STUCK NEXT TO MR ANIMAL'S FAVORITE POTTY, JUST IN CASE. IT'S THE KIND WITH LOTION SO THAT OUGHT TO BE A TREAT FOR HIM.


NOW MR ANIMAL WILL ALWAYS WANT TISSUE WITH LOTION.

----------


## Suzanimal

> NOW MR ANIMAL WILL ALWAYS WANT TISSUE WITH LOTION.


TONIGHT HE'S HAVING HOT WINGS FOR DINNER. HE WILL PROBABLY WELCOME THE LOTION. HOPEFULLY, THEY AREN'T THE KIND WITH MENTHOL, YOU DON'T WANT THAT STUFF ANYWHERE NEAR YOUR PRIVATES...TRUST ME.

----------


## oyarde

GOING TO STACK SOME WOOD NEXT COUPLE DAYS TO BE USED FOR MY NEXT BONFIRE.

----------


## osan

> I worked on some life skills the past couple days , split wood , shot my bow , counted shotgun shells. I am though  , retiring in April and leaving the job market.I am very pleased with that . Good luck .


Is getting laid a life skill?

Just wondering.

----------


## oyarde

> Is getting laid a life skill?
> 
> Just wondering.


Probably not . During the course of my career it happened to  me a couple times , both times I was young , kids , house payment etc . I was able to get through . One thing that helped me a great deal was I had a savings , similar to what a young person today may have for ten years worth of 401K . I hated to use it because I was hoping to not need it until retirement . The way things are in the world today are even worse so a person needs to try and plan on it happening. I thought you said laid off .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

HEARD THERES AN ELECTION GOING ON, AND THAT ALMOST EVERYONE'S AN IDIOT

----------


## oyarde

> HEARD THERES AN ELECTION GOING ON, AND THAT ALMOST EVERYONE'S AN IDIOT


WHO ARE THE IDIOTS AND WHEN IS THE ELECTION ??

----------


## BUTSRSLY

RESPECTFULLY, YES, I UNDERSTAND THAT YOU HAVE CONCERNS ABOUT OUR BRAVE MEN IN UNIFORM BAD / NIGBAD WELFARE.  BUT HAVE YOU CONSIDERED THE EXTENT TO WHICH OUR BRAVE MEN IN UNIFORM NOT BAD / GET A JOB

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY, DESIGNATED DRIVING. MR ANIMAL PLAYS GOLF WITH A GROUP OF OLD MEN EVERY THURSDAY MORNING AND THIS WEEK OUR LOCAL WATERING HOLE IS HOSTING A GOLF TOURNEY AT THEIR REGULAR COURSE. INSTEAD OF MISSING THEIR GAME, THEY SIGNED UP FOR THE TOURNEY. SINCE THERE WILL BE A BEER CART, THEY'RE NOT GOING TO BE HELD BACK BY HOW MUCH THEY CAN CARRY (THEY USUALLY WALK) SO MR ANIMAL SIGNED ME UP TO DRIVE THEM ALL TO AN FRO.

IT'S GOING TO BE WEIRD BEING THE SOBER ONE.

----------


## Suzanimal

TRYING TO FIGURE OUT OF THIS DREAM MEANS ANYTHING...

I'M WORKING SECURITY ON A SHORT BUS AND THE SPECIAL KIDS KEEP TRYING TO JUMP OUT THE BACKDOOR. BY THE END OF THE BUS RIDE, I'M DONE AND JUST IGNORE THEM. ANYWAY, I LOST A COUPLE OF SPECIAL KIDS AND GOT FIRED. I FELT BAD WHEN I WOKE UP.

----------


## oyarde

> TRYING TO FIGURE OUT OF THIS DREAM MEANS ANYTHING...
> 
> I'M WORKING SECURITY ON A SHORT BUS AND THE SPECIAL KIDS KEEP TRYING TO JUMP OUT THE BACKDOOR. BY THE END OF THE BUS RIDE, I'M DONE AND JUST IGNORE THEM. ANYWAY, I LOST A COUPLE OF SPECIAL KIDS AND GOT FIRED. I FELT BAD WHEN I WOKE UP.


NEVER BE SAD , JUST BE GLAD YOU WOKE UP BEFORE IT GOT WORSE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TRYING TO FIGURE OUT OF THIS DREAM MEANS ANYTHING...
> 
> I'M WORKING SECURITY ON A SHORT BUS AND THE SPECIAL KIDS KEEP TRYING TO JUMP OUT THE BACKDOOR. BY THE END OF THE BUS RIDE, I'M DONE AND JUST IGNORE THEM. ANYWAY, I LOST A COUPLE OF SPECIAL KIDS AND GOT FIRED. I FELT BAD WHEN I WOKE UP.


DID YOU GET YELLED AT WHEN YOU WERE FIRED?

----------


## Suzanimal

> DID YOU GET YELLED AT WHEN YOU WERE FIRED?


YES, IT WAS AWFUL. I HAD ON A BULLETPROOF VEST AND A BADGE AND HE MADE ME GIVE THEM BACK WHEN HE FIRED ME. I DON'T THINK I HAD A WEAPON, THOUGH. HE WAS SHOCKED I JUST LET THEM JUMP OUT THE EMERGENCY DOOR OF THE BUS EVEN THOUGH I EXPLAINED HOW ANNOYED I WAS BUT HE DIDN'T CARE ABOUT ME JUST THE MISSING (PRESUMED DEAD) SPECIAL KIDS.

----------


## oyarde

IT APPEARS SANTAS ELVES BECAME PREVALENT IN LITERATURE IN THE 1870'S ..... SO , WHO MADE THE DANG WOODEN TOYS BEFORE THAT ? AND HOW WILL DANKE EVER GET ANYTHING IF HE HAS TO BE GOOD ? IF CLINTON IS ELECTED WILL SHE REDISTRIBUTE THE GIFTS ENSURING EVEN THE BAD GET THEM ??

----------


## oyarde

> YES, IT WAS AWFUL. I HAD ON A BULLETPROOF VEST AND A BADGE AND HE MADE ME GIVE THEM BACK WHEN HE FIRED ME. I DON'T THINK I HAD A WEAPON, THOUGH. HE WAS SHOCKED I JUST LET THEM JUMP OUT THE EMERGENCY DOOR OF THE BUS EVEN THOUGH I EXPLAINED HOW ANNOYED I WAS BUT HE DIDN'T CARE ABOUT ME JUST THE MISSING (PRESUMED DEAD) SPECIAL KIDS.


NEXT TIME KEEP THE VEST.

----------


## oyarde

> YES, IT WAS AWFUL. I HAD ON A BULLETPROOF VEST AND A BADGE AND HE MADE ME GIVE THEM BACK WHEN HE FIRED ME. I DON'T THINK I HAD A WEAPON, THOUGH. HE WAS SHOCKED I JUST LET THEM JUMP OUT THE EMERGENCY DOOR OF THE BUS EVEN THOUGH I EXPLAINED HOW ANNOYED I WAS BUT HE DIDN'T CARE ABOUT ME JUST THE MISSING (PRESUMED DEAD) SPECIAL KIDS.


NEXT TIME KEEP THE VEST.

----------


## Danke

> IT APPEARS SANTAS ELVES BECAME PREVALENT IN LITERATURE IN THE 1870'S ..... SO , WHO MADE THE DANG WOODEN TOYS BEFORE THAT ??


SLAVES AND INJUNS, UP NORTH THEY SOMETIMES CALL THEM ESKIMOS.

----------


## oyarde

> SLAVES AND INJUNS.


THE INJUNS UP THERE MADE TOYS ? I HAD A TOY TOMAHAWK ,BUT IT WAS REAL.

----------


## Suzanimal

> NEXT TIME KEEP THE VEST.


I SHOULD. I'VE ALWAYS DREAMED OF HAVING A BULLETPROOF VEST.


SO I'M SLEEPING AND MY HOUSE PHONE STARTS RINGING AT 3:20 AM. I JUMP UP AND ANSWER IT BECAUSE I'M SURE IT'S AN EMERGENCY AT THAT TIME IN THE MORNING. TURNS OUT IT'S MR ANIMAL. HE DROVE MY VAN TO WORK BECAUSE HE ORGANIZES A GOLF TOURNAMENT FOR OUT CHURCH (WHICH IS MONDAY) AND THE BEER AND LIQUOR PEOPLE DONATE ALL THE BEER, LIQUOR, AND A TON OF COOL PRIZES AND HE NEEDED TO GET ALL THAT STUFF HOME. ANYWAY, MY VAN HAS A BIT OF A PERSONALITY WHEN IT COMES TO THE ALARM AND MR ANIMAL IS FULLY AWARE OF THIS. BEFORE HE LEAVES, I TELL HIM TO TAKE MY KEYS BECAUSE THE KEY FOB WORKS ON THEM. WELL, HE DIDN'T. HE SCOFFED AT ME. FAST FORWARD 11 HOURS AND HE SETS OFF THE ALARM AT WORK AND DOESN'T HAVE THE KEY FOB SO THE FUEL SHUTS OFF AND HE'S STRANDED. DUMB $#@! CALLS ME AT 3:30 AM TO RESCUE HIM. WHILE HE'S GIVING ME HIS SOB STORY HE'S TRYING TO BE ALL SWEET SO I'M NOT MAD. ANYWAY, I DRIVE 35 MILES EACH WAY TO RESCUE HIM. WHEN WE GOT HOME, I TOLD HIM TO REMEMBER HOW NICE I WAS ABOUT IT BECAUSE HE'S NOT NICE TO ME WHEN I SCREW UP. NOW, HE'S WORRIED ABOUT WHAT I'VE DONE, LOL. NOTHING....YET.

I REALLY WASN'T A BITCH ABOUT RESCUING HIM BECAUSE I KNEW THIS WAS GOING TO HAPPEN ONE DAY. I DON'T KNOW WHY HE'S SUCH A CRY BABY ABOUT TAKING MY KEYS, I HAVE A COOL SPARKLY PINK S KEY RING.

----------


## oyarde

> I SHOULD. I'VE ALWAYS DREAMED OF HAVING A BULLETPROOF VEST.
> 
> 
> SO I'M SLEEPING AND MY HOUSE PHONE STARTS RINGING AT 3:20 AM. I JUMP UP AND ANSWER IT BECAUSE I'M SURE IT'S AN EMERGENCY AT THAT TIME IN THE MORNING. TURNS OUT IT'S MR ANIMAL. HE DROVE MY VAN TO WORK BECAUSE HE ORGANIZES A GOLF TOURNAMENT FOR OUT CHURCH (WHICH IS MONDAY) AND THE BEER AND LIQUOR PEOPLE DONATE ALL THE BEER, LIQUOR, AND A TON OF COOL PRIZES AND HE NEEDED TO GET ALL THAT STUFF HOME. ANYWAY, MY VAN HAS A BIT OF A PERSONALITY WHEN IT COMES TO THE ALARM AND MR ANIMAL IS FULLY AWARE OF THIS. BEFORE HE LEAVES, I TELL HIM TO TAKE MY KEYS BECAUSE THE KEY FOB WORKS ON THEM. WELL, HE DIDN'T. HE SCOFFED AT ME. FAST FORWARD 11 HOURS AND HE SETS OFF THE ALARM AT WORK AND DOESN'T HAVE THE KEY FOB SO THE FUEL SHUTS OFF AND HE'S STRANDED. DUMB $#@! CALLS ME AT 3:30 AM TO RESCUE HIM. WHILE HE'S GIVING ME HIS SOB STORY HE'S TRYING TO BE ALL SWEET SO I'M NOT MAD. ANYWAY, I DRIVE 35 MILES EACH WAY TO RESCUE HIM. WHEN WE GOT HOME, I TOLD HIM TO REMEMBER HOW NICE I WAS ABOUT IT BECAUSE HE'S NOT NICE TO ME WHEN I SCREW UP. NOW, HE'S WORRIED ABOUT WHAT I'VE DONE, LOL. NOTHING....YET.
> 
> I REALLY WASN'T A BITCH ABOUT RESCUING HIM BECAUSE I KNEW THIS WAS GOING TO HAPPEN ONE DAY. I DON'T KNOW WHY HE'S SUCH A CRY BABY ABOUT TAKING MY KEYS, I HAVE A COOL SPARKLY PINK S KEY RING.


I WOULD HAVE TAKEN THE COOL SPARKLY  PINK KEY RING.

----------


## oyarde

I AM SCREWING OFF TODAY , MY MOST PRODUCTIVE MOMENT WAS EATING A DONUT .

----------


## TheTexan

> YES, IT WAS AWFUL. I HAD ON A BULLETPROOF VEST AND A BADGE AND HE MADE ME GIVE THEM BACK WHEN HE FIRED ME. I DON'T THINK I HAD A WEAPON, THOUGH. HE WAS SHOCKED I JUST LET THEM JUMP OUT THE EMERGENCY DOOR OF THE BUS EVEN THOUGH I EXPLAINED HOW ANNOYED I WAS BUT HE DIDN'T CARE ABOUT ME JUST THE MISSING (PRESUMED DEAD) SPECIAL KIDS.


SOME PEOPLE DON'T HAVE WHAT IT TAKES TO WEAR THE BADGE

----------


## Suzanimal

I'VE BEEN WORKING MUH ASS OFF TODAY. MY PARTY'S TOMORROW AFTERNOON AND I'VE BEEN BUSY COOKING AND CLEANING. I'M DETERMINED NOT TO WAIT UNTIL THE LAST MINUTE LIKE I USUALLY DO.

----------


## The Gold Standard

I NEVER REALIZED HOW MUCH I DISLIKE READING ALL CAPS. I'M PRETTY SURE I'VE IGNORED THIS THREAD FOR YEARS BECAUSE THE TITLE WAS IN ALL CAPS. I FINALLY TOOK A LOOK INSIDE AND REGRET IT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I NEVER REALIZED HOW MUCH I DISLIKE READING ALL CAPS. I'M PRETTY SURE I'VE IGNORED THIS THREAD FOR YEARS BECAUSE THE TITLE WAS IN ALL CAPS. I FINALLY TOOK A LOOK INSIDE AND REGRET IT.


TOO LATE NOW. ONCE YOU ENTER THIS THREAD, YOU'RE HOOKED FOREVAR AND EVARRRR.

----------


## TheTexan

TODAY LIFESKUILL IS BLOODY MIMOSA

----------


## Suzanimal

DONE WORKING FOR THE DAY. TIME FOR WINE. YAY!

----------


## oyarde

> I NEVER REALIZED HOW MUCH I DISLIKE READING ALL CAPS. I'M PRETTY SURE I'VE IGNORED THIS THREAD FOR YEARS BECAUSE THE TITLE WAS IN ALL CAPS. I FINALLY TOOK A LOOK INSIDE AND REGRET IT.


I REALLY DO NOT CARE FOR ALL CAPS AS WELL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TODAY LIFESKUILL IS BLOODY MIMOSA


WHAT IS A "LIFESKUILL"?

----------


## Danke

> I'VE BEEN WORKING MUH ASS OFF TODAY. MY PARTY'S TOMORROW AFTERNOON AND I'VE BEEN BUSY COOKING AND CLEANING. I'M DETERMINED NOT TO WAIT UNTIL THE LAST MINUTE LIKE I USUALLY DO.


OH, YOU WATCHING THE VIKINGS.

----------


## Danke

> WHAT IS A "LIFESKUILL"?


NOT BEING A TYPO NAZI ON AN INTERNET FORUM.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> NOT BEING A TYPO NAZI ON AN INTERNET FORUM.


~HUGZ~

----------


## Suzanimal

I'M $#@!FACED. I HAVE TO SOBER UP BECAUSE MY BIRTHDAY PARTY IS TOMORROW RO SHOULD I JUST KEEP DRINKING? DON'T WORRY THERE'S STILL A FEW SHOPPING SAYS LEFT, MY REAL BIRTHDAY ISN'T UNTIL THE 29TH - SAME DAY AS LUDWIG VON MISES.

----------


## specsaregood

I DRANK A FAIR AMOUNT OF BOURBON THEN DECIDED TO CHANGE AN ANNOYING ASS DIMMER SWITCH THAT HARDLY WORKED WITH A NEW FANCY ONE THAT HAS BOTH A DIMMER AND AN ON/OFF TOGGLE.  ITS LATE, SO I DID THE WORK BY CANDLELIGHT.   THE HOUSE DIDN'T BURN DOWN AND I DIDN'T GET SHOCKED SO I MUST HAVE DONE A GOOD JOB.  IT SHOULD SURPRISE DW WHEN SHE GETS BACK IN THE MORNING.

----------


## Danke

> I'M $#@!FACED. I HAVE TO SOBER UP BECAUSE MY BIRTHDAY PARTY IS TOMORROW RO SHOULD I JUST KEEP DRINKING? DON'T WORRY THERE'S STILL A FEW SHOPPING SAYS LEFT, MY REAL BIRTHDAY ISN'T UNTIL THE 29TH - SAME DAY AS LUDWIG VON MISES.


Voice recognition doesn't work so well after a few drinks.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Voice recognition doesn't work so well after a few drinks.


September 29 is the 272nd day of the year (273rd in leap years) in the Gregorian calendar. There are 93 days remaining until the end of the year. This date is slightly more likely to fall on a Tuesday, Thursday or Saturday (58 in 400 years each) than on Sunday or Monday (57), and slightly less likely to occur on a Wednesday or Friday (56).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/September_29

----------


## Suzanimal

IT'S ON THIRSDAY THIS YEAR.

----------


## specsaregood

> IT'S ON THIRSDAY THIS YEAR.


CLEARLY MY INVITATION GOT LOST IN THE MAIL.  DAMN GOVT EMPLOYEES!

----------


## Danke

> IT'S ON THIRSDAY THIS YEAR.


IF MR ANIMAL IS WORKING, SOMEONE CALL ONE OF HER NEIGHBORS TO CHECK ON HER.

----------


## Suzanimal

> CLEARLY MY INVITATION GOT LOST IN THE MAIL.  DAMN GOVT EMPLOYEES!


IT'S OPEN HOUSE. I SEND OUT A FB NOTIFICATION TO STOP BY ANYTIME AFTER 1 PM.  ALSO, I HAVE THE POOL HEATED TO 95 - ISEND OUT A FB NOTIFICATION FOR THAT, TOO. I ALSO SENT OUT ONE THAT I HAVE PLENTY OF FRANZIA CHILLIABLE RED. I RAN OUT AT MY LAST PARTY AND HAD TO BORROW A BOX FROM MY ELDERLY NEIGHBOR. SHE'S THE ONE WHO GOT ME HOOKED ON IT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IF MR ANIMAL IS WORKING, SOMEONE CALL ONE OF HER NEIGHBORS TO CHECK ON HER.


DON'T WORRY, I;M NOT DRIVING. MR ANIMAL TOOK MY BEEMER AND MY MINIVAN IS FULL OF BEER AND PRIZES. I THINK I MAY KEEP THE KETI COOLER AND THE ROLLING STONES GUITAR SINCE MR ANIMAL TOLD ME I'M ONLY GETTING THE BEEMER FRO MY BIRTHDAY. I DIDN'T ASK FOR IT - I'VE BARELY DRIVEN IT. I THINK MR A WANTED FOR HIMSELF.

----------


## specsaregood

> ALSO, I HAVE THE POOL HEATED TO 95


95 IS PERFECT; NOT TOO HOT THAT YOU SWEAT, BUT WARM ENOUGH THAT NOBODY WILL KNOW THAT YOU JUST PEED IN IT.  I'LL BE THERE.

----------


## Danke

> 95 IS PERFECT; NOT TOO HOT THAT YOU SWEAT, BUT WARM ENOUGH THAT NOBODY WILL KNOW THAT YOU JUST PEED IN IT.  I'LL BE THERE.


LIFESKILL, NEVER SWIM IN A POOL WITH SPECS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 95 IS PERFECT; NOT TOO HOT THAT YOU SWEAT, BUT WARM ENOUGH THAT NOBODY WILL KNOW THAT YOU JUST PEED IN IT.  I'LL BE THERE.


I THINK SO. IT'S IN THE HIGH 8-'S LOW 90'S AND I THING 95 IS PERFECT. MR ANIMAL SAYS IT'S TOO HOT BUT HE USED TO SWIM IN LAKE ONTERIRO ($#@! IT, YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN).

----------


## oyarde

> DON'T WORRY, I;M NOT DRIVING. MR ANIMAL TOOK MY BEEMER AND MY MINIVAN IS FULL OF BEER AND PRIZES. I THINK I MAY KEEP THE KETI COOLER AND THE ROLLING STONES GUITAR SINCE MR ANIMAL TOLD ME I'M ONLY GETTING THE BEEMER FRO MY BIRTHDAY. I DIDN'T ASK FOR IT - I'VE BARELY DRIVEN IT. I THINK MR A WANTED FOR HIMSELF.


I WOULD KEEP THE YETI AND THE STONES GUITAR.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I WOULD KEEP THE YETI AND THE STONES GUITAR.


tHEY'RE PRIZES FOR A CHARITY GOLF TOURNEMENT. dO YOU THINK i WILL GO TO HELL FOR THIS? mR aNIMAL SAYS THAT'S WHY YOU;RE GOING TO HELL TO ME A LOT. i DON;T WANT TO BE IN HELL BY MYSELF IF EVERYONE ELSE IS GOING TO HEAVEN.


tHE FIRST TIME HE TOLD ME i WAS HELLBOUD IS WHEN i EXPLAINED TO MY KIDS WHY fORT yARGO IS THE UGLY BEACH- THAT'S WHAT i CALL IT. sORRY BUT IT'S TRUE, THINK pow IN BIKINIS.

----------


## oyarde

> tHEY'RE PRIZES FOR A CHARITY GOLF TOURNEMENT. dO YOU THINK i WILL GO TO HELL FOR THIS? mR aNIMAL SAYS THAT'S WHY YOU;RE GOING TO HELL TO ME A LOT. i DON;T WANT TO BE IN HELL BY MYSELF IF EVERYONE ELSE IS GOING TO HEAVEN.
> 
> 
> tHE FIRST TIME HE TOLD ME i WAS HELLBOUD IS WHEN i EXPLAINED TO MY KIDS WHY fORT yARGO IS THE UGLY BEACH- THAT'S WHAT i CALL IT. sORRY BUT IT'S TRUE, THINK pow IN BIKINIS.


I DO NOT THINK YOU WILL GO TO HELL FOR THE COOLER , GUITAR OR BEACH.

----------


## oyarde

> tHEY'RE PRIZES FOR A CHARITY GOLF TOURNEMENT. dO YOU THINK i WILL GO TO HELL FOR THIS? mR aNIMAL SAYS THAT'S WHY YOU;RE GOING TO HELL TO ME A LOT. i DON;T WANT TO BE IN HELL BY MYSELF IF EVERYONE ELSE IS GOING TO HEAVEN.
> 
> 
> tHE FIRST TIME HE TOLD ME i WAS HELLBOUD IS WHEN i EXPLAINED TO MY KIDS WHY fORT yARGO IS THE UGLY BEACH- THAT'S WHAT i CALL IT. sORRY BUT IT'S TRUE, THINK pow IN BIKINIS.


I DO NOT THINK YOU WILL GO TO HELL FOR THE COOLER , GUITAR OR BEACH.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I DO NOT THINK YOU WILL GO TO HELL FOR THE COOLER , GUITAR OR BEACH.


tHANKS, IT'S BEEN BUGGING ME BUT THAT IS A NICE YETI AND THE CAPTAIN MORGANS COOLER I STOLE FROM THE CHARITY A FEW BACK IS BROKEN.

----------


## oyarde

> tHANKS, IT'S BEEN BUGGING ME BUT THAT IS A NICE YETI AND THE CAPTAIN MORGANS COOLER I STOLE FROM THE CHARITY A FEW BACK IS BROKEN.


IF HE GETS CRAPPY ABOUT IT JUST GIVE 'EM THE BROKEN ONE BACK.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IF HE GETS CRAPPY ABOUT IT JUST GIVE 'EM THE BROKEN ONE BACK.


i WOULD BUT i;M STORING POOL TOWELS IN IT ON THE PATIO. mAYBE i WILL JUST WITHHOLD SEX UNTIL HE GETS OVER IT - OR i MIGHT TAKE UP GOLF. mR aNIMAL IS TRYING TO GET ME TO JOIN THE tHURSDAY MORING GOLF GROUP. hE SAYS HE'S GOING TO TRAIN ME TO BE HIS RINGER IN TOURNEMNTS. hE SAYS HE THINKS i WOULD BE GOOD WITH A LITTLE MORE PRACTICE BECAUSE i'M ALREADY A GOOD PUTTER BUT i NEED TO QUIT HITTING THE GOLF BALL LIKE A SOFTBALL WHEN i'M DRIVING. wHATEVER....AS LONG AS i GET THE COOLER AND GUITAR WITHOUT GETTING THE GOING TO HELL LECTURE....AGAIN.

----------


## Suzanimal

dO TORTILLA CHIPS ABSORB EXCESS WINE?

----------


## Suzanimal

oR SHOULD i GO WITH SUNFLOWER SEEDS?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> dO TORTILLA CHIPS ABSORB EXCESS WINE?


YES BUT I DO NOT THINK THEY WILL HELP YOUR PREDICAMENT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> YES BUT I DO NOT THINK THEY WILL HELP YOUR PREDICAMENT.


i'VE GOT A BAG OF TORTILLA CHIPS AND ONE CUP OF WINE LEFT. i THINK i CAN DO THIS.

oR NOT, I JUST ATE A CHIP OFF THE FRONT OF MY SHIRT AND THEY'RE A LITTLE DRY WOUTHOUT A DIP.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> i'VE GOT A BAG OF TORTILLA CHIPS AND ONE CUP OF WINE LEFT. i THINK i CAN DO THIS.
> 
> oR NOT, I JUST ATE A CHIP OFF THE FRONT OF MY SHIRT AND THEY'RE A LITTLE DRY WOUTHOUT A DIP.


FRANZIA DIP ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> FRANZIA DIP ?


nOT fRANZIA. rIGHT NOW, IT'S kATHERINE gOLDSCHMIDT. i DUNNO WHERE IT CAME FROM. pROBABLY SOME $#@! mR aNIMAL COULDN'T SELL AT THE BAR.

tORTILLAS WERE TOO DRY. i READ nc'S WHAT'S FOR DINNER POST AND WANT A PBJ BUT I REALIZED i DON'T ANY p, b, OR j SO i DECIDED TO EAT THE REST OF MY CHIA PUDDING AND REALIZED MY KID'S ARE RIGHT, IT DOES SUCK SO i STUCK IT BACK IN THE FRIDGE. mAYBE mR aNIMAL WILL GET DESPERATE AND EAT IT. i FOUND MY MOM'S CIGARETTES AND TOOK UP SMOKING AND THEN i THINK i'M GOING TO CRASH ON THE SOFA.

----------


## Danke

SHE IS STILL CONSCIOUS?

----------


## Suzanimal

i NFOUND A CADY BAR FROM ALDIS i BOUGHT MY KID LAST WEEK. i ATE IT. i'M A PIG WHEN i'VE HAD A LITTLE TOO MUCH. i DROPPED A PIECE ON THE FLOOR (i'M ON MY BACK PORCH) AND ATE IT ANYWAY. i'M FAIRLY CERTAIN IT SAT THERE LONGER THAN 5 SECONDS, TOO. MY DOGE MAY HAVE LICKED IT (hE'S HANGIN' WITH ME TONIGHT) BUT i DON'T EVEN CARE.

----------


## HVACTech

> i'VE GOT A BAG OF TORTILLA CHIPS AND ONE CUP OF WINE LEFT. i THINK i CAN DO THIS.
> 
> oR NOT, I JUST ATE A CHIP OFF THE FRONT OF MY SHIRT AND THEY'RE A LITTLE DRY WOUTHOUT A DIP.


GIRLS DO NOT WEAR SHIRTS. YOU SHOULD TAKE IT OFF IMMEDIATY.

----------


## Suzanimal

aLDI'S CHOCOLATE IS NOT SLAVE CHOCOLATE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> GIRLS DO NOT WEAR SHIRTS. YOU SHOULD TAKE IT OFF IMMEDIATY.


tOO CHILLY

----------


## Danke

> i NFOUND A CADY BAR FROM ALDIS i BOUGHT MY KID LAST WEEK. i ATE IT. i'M A PIG WHEN i'VE HAD A LITTLE TOO MUCH. i DROPPED A PIECE ON THE FLOOR (i'M ON MY BACK PORCH) AND ATE IT ANYWAY. i'M FAIRLY CERTAIN IT SAT THERE LONGER THAN 5 SECONDS, TOO. MY DOGE MAY HAVE LICKED IT (hE'S HANGIN' WITH ME TONIGHT) BUT i DON'T EVEN CARE.


The blind freaking near dead dog that regularly likes his ass...mods, do something.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The blind freaking near dead dog that regularly likes his ass...mods, do something.


hE NOT DAD YET!!!

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL, NEVER SWIM IN A POOL WITH SPECS.


bIT THEY ARE GOOD.

----------


## Suzanimal

dOES SALSA GO BAD? bECAUSE i TASTED SOME WITH THOSE CHIPS EARLIER AND IT WAS GROSS. i SPIT IT BACK IN THE BOWEL BUT i FEEL BETTER SINCE i ATE THE CANDY BAR.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> dOES SALSA GO BAD? bECAUSE i TASTED SOME WITH THOSE CHIPS EARLIER AND IT WAS GROSS. i SPIT IT BACK IN THE BOWEL BUT i FEEL BETTER SINCE i ATE THE CANDY BAR.


Well, if the salsa comes from a bowel, I'm pretty sure it's bad.

----------


## Danke

> Well, if the salsa comes from a bowel, I'm pretty sure it's bad.


I thought that you Dutch/ European (same difference)  dudes were into that $#@!.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Well, if the salsa comes from a bowel, I'm pretty sure it's bad.


iT CAME FROM SAMS CLUB IN A PLASTIC JUG. iT'S THE FRESH KIND BUT IT'S BEEN IN THE FRIDGE AWHILE. i TRIED TO CHECK THE EXP DATE BUT I COULDN'T FIND MY READING GLASSES. gETTING OLD SUCKS

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> iT CAME FROM SAMS CLUB IN A PLASTIC JUG. iT'S THE FRESH KIND BUT IT'S BEEN IN THE FRIDGE AWHILE. i TRIED TO CHECK THE EXP DATE BUT I COULDN'T FIND MY READING GLASSES. gETTING OLD SUCKS


Did it make you sick?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Did it make you sick?


NAH, I'M FINE BUT TASTED SOUR.

----------


## pcosmar

> NAH, I'M FINE BUT TASTED SOUR.


CHAMPION LIFE SKILZ  

Made it to sunrise.

----------


## oyarde

THIS MORNING I TOOK CRAZY OL' MRS O FOR A DRIVE OVER  FROG POND ,  DOWN OHIO RIDGE TO MOC'S FERRY FOR ALL YOU CAN EAT FRIED CHICKEN FOR TWO FOR 16 FRN'S . WHILE SHE IS LAID UP NAPPING I CAN WATCH THE VIKINGS WIN IN PEACE.

----------


## Suzanimal

MY PARTY WAS YESTERDAY AND SINCE I WAS A BIT HUNGOVER, I DIDN'T GO NUTS. I SHOWED AMAZING RESTRAINT, MAYBE I'M MATURING. MR ANIMAL, HOWEVER.....GOT $#@!FACED. I HAVE NEVER SEEN HIM THAT DRUNK. I WENT TO BED AND MR ANIMAL, TWO OF OUR NEIGHBORS, AND MY YOUNGEST SON WERE IN THE POOL PLAYING BASKETBALL. WHEN MR ANIMAL FINALLY CAME IN, HE TOOK A SHOWER AND GOT DRESSED UP LIKE HE WAS GOING OUT. I TOLD HIM TO GET IN BED. OH, WHEN HE WAS IN THE BATHROOM LAST NIGHT, I HEARD A LOT OF NOISE AND WHEN I WENT IN THERE I SAW HE HAD THE TOILET BOWL CLEANER OUT AND HAD CLEANED THE TOILET. I DIDN'T HEAR HIM VOMITING - I DON'T WANT TO KNOW WHY HE CLEANED THE TOILET. ANYWAY, I WOKE HIM UP THIS MORNING TO PLAY GOLF (HIS TOURNAMENT WAS TODAY) AND HE WAS WEARING NOTHING BUT HIS DRESS SHIRT, LOL. REMINDS ME OF HOW I WAKE UP AFTER HAVING TOO MANY. HE SAID HE DOESN'T REMEMBER MUCH FROM LAST NIGHT BUT I TOOK HIM OUTSIDE AND SHOWED HIM OUR POOL AND HE SAID IT LOOKED LIKE THEY HAD FUN. HERE'S WHAT I FOUND (I WISH i HAD TAKEN A PHOTO BEFORE I CLEANED IT UP)...

THERE WAS A FLOAT AND MY BIG RUBBER DUCKY STUCK IN THE BASKETBALL HOOP.
THE SOLAR COVER WAS IN A HUGE WAD FLOATING AROUND THE POOL
THERE WAS AN EMPTY BOTTLE OF MAKERS MARK FLOATING IN THE POOL
BEER CANS EVERYWHERE
SHOT GLASSES LINED UP
AND THE ICING ON THE CAKE...
AN EMPTY BOTTLE OF ABSINTHE *SHUDDERS* I WAS STILL AWAKE WHEN THEY STARTED DRINKING THAT. MY NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOR ASKED ME IF IT WAS NORMAL FOR HIS THROAT TO BE BURNING, I SAID YES.

OH, AND I FOUND MR ANIMAL'S SWIM TRUNKS COVERED IN MUD(? I HOPE THAT WAS MUD) ON THE FLOOR IN FRONT OF THE WASHER THIS MORNING.o_O

----------


## oyarde

> MY PARTY WAS YESTERDAY AND SINCE I WAS A BIT HUNGOVER, I DIDN'T GO NUTS. I SHOWED AMAZING RESTRAINT, MAYBE I'M MATURING. MR ANIMAL, HOWEVER.....GOT $#@!FACED. I HAVE NEVER SEEN HIM THAT DRUNK. I WENT TO BED AND MR ANIMAL, TWO OF OUR NEIGHBORS, AND MY YOUNGEST SON WERE IN THE POOL PLAYING BASKETBALL. WHEN MR ANIMAL FINALLY CAME IN, HE TOOK A SHOWER AND GOT DRESSED UP LIKE HE WAS GOING OUT. I TOLD HIM TO GET IN BED. OH, WHEN HE WAS IN THE BATHROOM LAST NIGHT, I HEARD A LOT OF NOISE AND WHEN I WENT IN THERE I SAW HE HAD THE TOILET BOWL CLEANER OUT AND HAD CLEANED THE TOILET. I DIDN'T HEAR HIM VOMITING - I DON'T WANT TO KNOW WHY HE CLEANED THE TOILET. ANYWAY, I WOKE HIM UP THIS MORNING TO PLAY GOLF (HIS TOURNAMENT WAS TODAY) AND HE WAS WEARING NOTHING BUT HIS DRESS SHIRT, LOL. REMINDS ME OF HOW I WAKE UP AFTER HAVING TOO MANY. HE SAID HE DOESN'T REMEMBER MUCH FROM LAST NIGHT BUT I TOOK HIM OUTSIDE AND SHOWED HIM OUR POOL AND HE SAID IT LOOKED LIKE THEY HAD FUN. HERE'S WHAT I FOUND (I WISH i HAD TAKEN A PHOTO BEFORE I CLEANED IT UP)...
> 
> THERE WAS A FLOAT AND MY BIG RUBBER DUCKY STUCK IN THE BASKETBALL HOOP.
> THE SOLAR COVER WAS IN A HUGE WAD FLOATING AROUND THE POOL
> THERE WAS AN EMPTY BOTTLE OF MAKERS MARK FLOATING IN THE POOL
> BEER CANS EVERYWHERE
> SHOT GLASSES LINED UP
> AND THE ICING ON THE CAKE...
> AN EMPTY BOTTLE OF ABSINTHE *SHUDDERS* I WAS STILL AWAKE WHEN THEY STARTED DRINKING THAT. MY NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOR ASKED ME IF IT WAS NORMAL FOR HIS THROAT TO BE BURNING, I SAID YES.
> ...


MY FIRST ABSINTHE WAS IN THE 70'S , BOTTLE OF PERNOD .

----------


## The Gold Standard

YEAH, THAT WASN'T MUD.

----------


## Suzanimal

> YEAH, THAT WASN'T MUD.


HE SWEARS IT WAS. I'M REPLANTING THE AREA THEY GO PEE IN AND HE SAID HE LOST CONTROL OF HIS TRUNKS AND THEY FELL IN THE DIRT WHEN HE WAS PEEING. 


ALSO, OUR UPSTAIRS AC WENT OUT AND OUR HVAC GUY IS ON VACATION AT DISNEY. HE SAID HE CAN COME BY NEXT WEDNESDAY. MR ANIMAL ASKED IF I WANTED TO CALL SOMEONE ELSE AND I SAID I COULD WAIT A WEEK. IT'S NOT BAD AT NIGHT WITH THE WIDOWS OPEN AND FANS ON BUT DURING THE DAY IT'S A LITTLE BALMY UP THERE. PLUS, I THREW A BUNCH OF CRAP IN THE ATTIC AND NEED TO CLEAN IT OUT IN CASE THE PROBLEM IS WITH THE AC PART UP THERE.

----------


## oyarde

TRYING OUT MY NEW SIG

----------


## Suzanimal

> TRYING OUT MY NEW SIG


I WONDER WHAT HE WILL DO.

----------


## oyarde

> I WONDER WHAT HE WILL DO.


NOBODY KNOWS

----------


## The Gold Standard

> HE SWEARS IT WAS. I'M REPLANTING THE AREA THEY GO PEE IN AND HE SAID HE LOST CONTROL OF HIS TRUNKS AND THEY FELL IN THE DIRT WHEN HE WAS PEEING.


HMM. SO HE REMEMBERED THAT BUT NOTHING ELSE FROM THE REST OF THE NIGHT? CONVENIENT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> NOBODY KNOWS


HE BETTER NOT DRESS UP LIKE A CLOWN. I WOULD TAKE HIM OFF MY FRIENDS LIST AND I WOULD QUIT STALKING HIM WHEN I'M DRUNK.

----------


## Suzanimal

> HMM. SO HE REMEMBERED THAT BUT NOTHING ELSE FROM THE REST OF THE NIGHT? CONVENIENT.


THAT'S SUSPICIOUS...

----------


## The Gold Standard

> THAT'S SUSPICIOUS...


WHAT AM I DOING? I AM GOING TO GET THE POOR GUY BITCHED AT BY HIS WIFE. EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO A DRUNKEN PANTS $#@!TING EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> WHAT AM I DOING? I AM GOING TO GET THE POOR GUY BITCHED AT BY HIS WIFE. EVERYONE ENTITLED TO A DRUNKEN PANTS $#@!TING EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE.


NAH, I $#@! MY PANTS ONCE. I'M NOT TOUCHING THEM, THOUGH. THEY'RE STILL LAYING WHERE HE LEFT THEM.

----------


## oyarde

HOW DO THEY MAKE A SOUR GUMMI BEAR SOUR ?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> OH, AND I FOUND MR ANIMAL'S SWIM TRUNKS COVERED IN MUD(? I HOPE THAT WAS MUD) ON THE FLOOR IN FRONT OF THE WASHER THIS MORNING.o_O


Based on the "Commando - Pillow" story, I have my doubts.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> dOES SALSA GO BAD? bECAUSE i TASTED SOME WITH THOSE CHIPS EARLIER AND IT WAS GROSS. i SPIT IT BACK IN THE BOWEL BUT i FEEL BETTER SINCE i ATE THE CANDY BAR.


SALSA DEFINITELY GOES BAD. IF YOU HAVE LEFTOVER SALSA, BE SURE TO SMELL IT BEFORE EATING TO MAKE SURE IT ISN'T SOUR.

----------


## Carlybee

> NAH, I $#@! MY PANTS ONCE. I'M NOT TOUCHING THEM, THOUGH. THEY'RE STILL LAYING WHERE HE LEFT THEM.


Damn girl just set them on fire.

----------


## Suzanimal

> SALSA DEFINITELY GOES BAD. IF YOU HAVE LEFTOVER SALSA, BE SURE TO SMELL IT BEFORE EATING TO MAKE SURE IT ISN'T SOUR.


My son said it was sour. He said salsa isn't suppose to be foamy and threw it away.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Damn girl just set them on fire.


He washed them but I noticed he sniffed them before he threw them in the washer. I don't think he was 100% sure it was mud.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HOW DO THEY MAKE A SOUR GUMMI BEAR SOUR ?


VERY CAREFULLY.

----------


## Carlybee

> He washed them but I noticed he sniffed them before he threw them in the washer. I don't think he was 100% sure it was mud.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

EVERYONE KNOWS THAT VIEWING THE WORLD TRUTHFULLY IS A TERRIBLE WAY TO LIVE

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL FOR TODAY...FACIAL, SHOPPING, GREEK FOOD.

THE BOYS NEED PANTS. WE'RE GOING TO BUFFALO NEXT WEEK AND THEY DON'T HAVE ANY JEANS THAT FIT SO I'M GONNA DROP THEM OFF AT THE MALL AND GO GET A FACIAL WHILE THEY FIND PANTS. THEN WE'RE GOING TO EAT AT OUR FAVORITE GREEK JOINT. I MAY ALSO BUY MYSELF SOME NEW SHOES. MR ANIMAL ASKED ME TO QUIT BUYING STACKED HEELS BECAUSE I'M TALLER THAN HIM WHEN I WEAR THEM. I TOLD HIM HE SHOULDN'T HAVE LIED ABOUT BEING 5'8". I'M 5'4" AND HE'S 5'5" AT THE MOST BECAUSE I LOOK HIM IN THE EYES WHEN WE'RE BOTH BAREFOOT. I ALSO THINK I'M GOING TO BUY MR ANIMAL A PAIR OF CROCS WHILE I'M AT THE MALL. HE LIKES TO WORK IN THEM. HE SAYS THEY DON'T ACTUALLY MAKE YOU GAY, THEY JUST MAKE YOU LOOK GAY.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFESKILL FOR TODAY...FACIAL, SHOPPING, GREEK FOOD.
> 
> THE BOYS NEED PANTS. WE'RE GOING TO BUFFALO NEXT WEEK AND THEY DON'T HAVE ANY JEANS THAT FIT SO I'M GONNA DROP THEM OFF AT THE MALL AND GO GET A FACIAL WHILE THEY FIND PANTS. THEN WE'RE GOING TO EAT AT OUR FAVORITE GREEK JOINT. I MAY ALSO BUY MYSELF SOME NEW SHOES. MR ANIMAL ASKED ME TO QUIT BUYING STACKED HEELS BECAUSE I'M TALLER THAN HIM WHEN I WEAR THEM. I TOLD HIM HE SHOULDN'T HAVE LIED ABOUT BEING 5'8". I'M 5'4" AND HE'S 5'5" AT THE MOST BECAUSE I LOOK HIM IN THE EYES WHEN WE'RE BOTH BAREFOOT. I ALSO THINK I'M GOING TO BUY MR ANIMAL A PAIR OF CROCS WHILE I'M AT THE MALL. HE LIKES TO WORK IN THEM. HE SAYS THEY DON'T ACTUALLY MAKE YOU GAY, THEY JUST MAKE YOU LOOK GAY.


I DO NOT LIKE THE CROCS , NOT COMFORTABLE . TELL MR A IT IS OK AS LONG AS YA DO NOT START TO FEEL GAY. I HAVE SOME COOL LEATHER BOOTS MADE BY CONVERSE THAT ARE COMFY , KEEP YOU FROM MASHING TOES AND LOOK MANLY .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I DO NOT LIKE THE CROCS , NOT COMFORTABLE . TELL MR A IT IS OK AS LONG AS YA DO NOT START TO FEEL GAY. I HAVE SOME COOL LEATHER BOOTS MADE BY CONVERSE THAT ARE COMFY , KEEP YOU FROM MASHING TOES AND LOOK MANLY .


TUESDAY NIGHTS AT THE BAR GETS KIND OF GAY. HE NORMALLY DOESN'T WORK TUESDAY NIGHT BUT HAS FOR THE LAST FEW WEEKS AND WORE HIS CROCS. I WAS WORRIED I WOULD LOSE HIM BUT HE SAID NO ONE HIT ON HIM. 

OH, HE ALSO GOT SOME T-SHIRTS FROM TAP WHISKEY. THE MEN'S SHIRTS SAY _I'D TAP THAT_ AND THE GIRLS SHIRTS SAY _TAP THIS_. HE WANTS US TO WEAR THEM OUT ONE NIGHT. o_O MR ANIMAL ISN'T RIGHT.

----------


## Suzanimal

MY MOM IS FLYING HOME TOMORROW AFTERNOON. I HOPE DANKE TAKES CARE OF HER EVEN THOUGH SHE PROBABLY WON'T HAVE HALF A BOJANGLES BISCUIT. MY BROTHER WILL HAVE HER HALF IN THE BAG, THOUGH, SO SHE OUGHT TO SLEEP BE PASSED OUT FOR MOST OF THE FLIGHT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TUESDAY NIGHTS AT THE BAR GETS KIND OF GAY. HE NORMALLY DOESN'T WORK TUESDAY NIGHT BUT HAS FOR THE LAST FEW WEEKS AND WORE HIS CROCS. I WAS WORRIED I WOULD LOSE HIM BUT HE SAID NO ONE HIT ON HIM. 
> 
> OH, HE ALSO GOT SOME T-SHIRTS FROM TAP WHISKEY. THE MEN'S SHIRTS SAY _I'D TAP THAT_ AND THE GIRLS SHIRTS SAY _TAP THIS_. HE WANTS US TO WEAR THEM OUT ONE NIGHT. o_O MR ANIMAL ISN'T RIGHT.


SOUNDS LIKE MR ANIMAL HAS A GOOD SENSE OF HUMOUR. IF I'M EVER IN Y'ALL'S NECK OF THE WOODS WE SHOULD DO SOMETHING FUN TOGETHER.

----------


## Suzanimal

> SOUNDS LIKE MR ANIMAL HAS A GOOD SENSE OF HUMOUR. IF I'M EVER IN Y'ALL'S NECK OF THE WOODS WE SHOULD DO SOMETHING FUN TOGETHER.


BRING YOUR CROCS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> BRING YOUR CROCS.


I DON'T HAVE CROCS. I HAVE SNEAKERS, WEIGHTLIFTING/KICKBOXING FLAT SHOES, ARMY BOOTS, DRESS SHOES, SLIPPERS, BALLET FLATS, AND METATARSAL PADS. I'M NOT MUCH OF A SHOE PERSON.

----------


## Suzanimal

SO THE SHOES AT CROCS WERE BOGO AND THEY DIDN'T HAVE TWO IN MR ANIMALS SIZE IN THE KIND HE WORKS IN SO I PICKED OUT A PAIR OF LOAFERS. HE SAID THEY LOOK LIKE OLD MAN ORTHOPEDIC CROCS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I DON'T HAVE CROCS. I HAVE SNEAKERS, WEIGHTLIFTING/KICKBOXING FLAT SHOES, ARMY BOOTS, DRESS SHOES, SLIPPERS, BALLET FLATS, AND METATARSAL PADS. I'M NOT MUCH OF A SHOE PERSON.


THE MENSTRUAL PADS OR BALLET FLATS WILL DO. MR ANIMAL TOOK BALLROOM DANCING IN COLLEGE, BTW.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THE MENSTRUAL PADS OR BALLET FLATS WILL DO. MR ANIMAL TOOK BALLROOM DANCING IN COLLEGE, BTW.


 OMG LOL!!  THERE'S A WORLD OF DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THOSE AND METATARSAL PADS. THESE ARE METATARSAL PADS:  I USE MINE FOR AVANT GARDE/MODERN DANCE. IT'S A LOT MORE COMFORTABLE THAN BAREFOOT. SOME PEOPLE USE BALLET FLATS OR BAREFOOT, BUT I DO BETTER WITH TARSAL PADS (COLLOQUIALLY CALLED "BEAR CLAWS").

ETA: I ALSO TOOK BALLROOM DANCE IN COLLEGE. NOT LONG ENOUGH TO GET GOOD AT IT, BUT I KNOW THE BASIC BOX PATTERNS AND STEPS.

----------


## Lucille

TOOK ME TWO HOURS TO CLEAN ONE DOUBLE CASEMENT WINDOW YESTERDAY.  I TRIED TO VACUUM THE DEBRIS OUT OF THE CRANK MECHANISM, AND THEN TRIED A BRUSH, AND THEN Q-TIPS.  I FINALLY REALIZED WHAT I NEEDED WAS A CAN OF AIR. :I  IT SHOULD GO MUCH FASTER TODAY NOW THAT I HAVE A SYSTEM.

BOUGHT A CAN OF WD-40 SILICONE LUBE, AND THE "SMART STRAW" WAS DEFECTIVE, WHICH IS COMMON.  IT EITHER OOZED FOAMY LUBE FROM THE LID, OR SPRAYED BACK ON ME EVERY TIME I TIRED TO USE THE STRAW.  DH REMOVED THE "SMART STRAW" ATTACHMENT, AND PUT THE STRAW DIRECTLY INTO THE CAN.  ONCE WE WERE ABLE TO DIRECT IT WHERE IT NEEDED TO GO, IT WORKED FINE.  

NOW WE DON'T NEED TWO PEOPLE TO CLOSE THE WINDOWS.

I ALSO LEARNED THAT IF YOU LEAVE THE HOSE IN THE POOL WHEN YOU UNSCREW IT FROM THE BIB, IT WILL SIPHON OUT A LOT OF WATER.  LOL

----------


## Lucille

> OMG LOL!!  THERE'S A WORLD OF DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THOSE AND METATARSAL PADS. THESE ARE METATARSAL PADS:  I USE MINE FOR AVANT GARDE/MODERN DANCE. IT'S A LOT MORE COMFORTABLE THAN BAREFOOT. SOME PEOPLE USE BALLET FLATS OR BAREFOOT, BUT I DO BETTER WITH TARSAL PADS (COLLOQUIALLY CALLED "BEAR CLAWS").


DH USES METATARSAL PADS FOR HIS MORTON'S NEUROMA.  THAT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD ONE TO TRY.  THANKS SO MUCH.

----------


## Lucille

BEING AT THAT ALIMED SITE REMINDED ME.  I BROKE MY FOOT THIS SPRING, AND THE DOCTOR'S OFFICE WANTED $550.00 FOR THE FRACTURE BOOT.  IT WASN'T THAT BAD OF A BREAK, SO THE GIRL SUGGESTED I SAVE MONEY AND TRY A SURGICAL SHOE (FOR $250) INSTEAD, AND THE DOCTOR OKAYED IT.  IT WASN'T OKAY THOUGH, BECAUSE IT WASN'T HEALING AND THEN I GOOGLED WHY.  WHEN YOU FRACTURE A METATARSAL BONE, THE WHOLE LOWER LEG NEEDS SUPPORT.  SO I WENT TO AMAZON AND FOUND THE SAME BOOT FOR $38.00.  IT HEALED IN ABOUT 4 WEEKS.

WHAT A TERRIBLE DOCTOR, AND WHAT A RIP-OFF.

----------


## TheTexan

> I USE MINE FOR AVANT GARDE/MODERN DANCE.


I'M A BIG FAN OF DANCE ALSO

IN PARTICULAR I ENJOY WATCHING POLE DANCING

----------


## oyarde

> TOOK ME TWO HOURS TO CLEAN ONE DOUBLE CASEMENT WINDOW YESTERDAY.  I TRIED TO VACUUM THE DEBRIS OUT OF THE CRANK MECHANISM, AND THEN TRIED A BRUSH, AND THEN Q-TIPS.  I FINALLY REALIZED WHAT I NEEDED WAS A CAN OF AIR. :I  IT SHOULD GO MUCH FASTER TODAY NOW THAT I HAVE A SYSTEM.
> 
> BOUGHT A CAN OF WD-40 SILICONE LUBE, AND THE "SMART STRAW" WAS DEFECTIVE, WHICH IS COMMON.  IT EITHER OOZED FOAMY LUBE FROM THE LID, OR SPRAYED BACK ON ME EVERY TIME I TIRED TO USE THE STRAW.  DH REMOVED THE "SMART STRAW" ATTACHMENT, AND PUT THE STRAW DIRECTLY INTO THE CAN.  ONCE WE WERE ABLE TO DIRECT IT WHERE IT NEEDED TO GO, IT WORKED FINE.  
> 
> NOW WE DON'T NEED TWO PEOPLE TO CLOSE THE WINDOWS.
> 
> I ALSO LEARNED THAT IF YOU LEAVE THE HOSE IN THE POOL WHEN YOU UNSCREW IT FROM THE BIB, IT WILL SIPHON OUT A LOT OF WATER.  LOL


MY BASEMENT WINDOWS SUCK , I AM THINKING OF REPLACING ONE

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'M A BIG FAN OF DANCE ALSO
> 
> IN PARTICULAR I ENJOY WATCHING POLE DANCING


TRIED IT ONCE, DIDN'T END WELL FOR ME.

----------


## oyarde

> TRIED IT ONCE, DIDN'T END WELL FOR ME.


PROBABLY LIKE SKIING , HARDER THAN IT LOOKS .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'M A BIG FAN OF DANCE ALSO
> 
> IN PARTICULAR I ENJOY WATCHING POLE DANCING


THOSE POLISH FOLKS DO HAVE SOME UNIQUE DANCE STEPS.

----------


## Danke

> I'M A BIG FAN OF DANCE ALSO
> 
> IN PARTICULAR I ENJOY WATCHING POLE DANCING






> THOSE POLISH FOLKS DO HAVE SOME UNIQUE DANCE STEPS.


MAYBE HB CAN GIVE YOU A PRIVATE SCREENING.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> MAYBE HB CAN GIVE YOU A PRIVATE SCREENING.


THAT'S NOT OFFERED IN MY AREA :'( I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO DO THAT STYLE OF DANCE. MY SPECIALTIES ARE CLASSICAL AND AVANT GARDE STYLES.



IT LOOKS INTERESTING. TOO BAD THERE'S NO POES AROUND HERE TO TEACH ME.  /SADZ

----------


## Danke

> THAT'S NOT OFFERED IN MY AREA :'( I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO DO THAT STYLE OF DANCE. MY SPECIALTIES ARE CLASSICAL AND AVANT GARDE STYLES.


MAYBE YOU CAN VIDEO YOUR PREFORMANCE AND POST IT HERE.

----------


## TheTexan

> THOSE POLISH FOLKS DO HAVE SOME UNIQUE DANCE STEPS.


IN MY EXPERIENCE THEY ARE USUALLY UKRAINIAN

----------


## Suzanimal

> PROBABLY LIKE SKIING , HARDER THAN IT LOOKS .


SKIING IS REALLY HARD. I WENT SKIING A FEW TIMES AND EVEN TOOK LESSONS BUT MY LAST INSTRUCTOR DUBBED ME THE HUMAN SNOWBALL. I GAVE UP. MR ANIMAL SKIS - HE SAYS I'M HIS LOUNGE HONEY. I'M GOOD WITH THAT, I'D RATHER SIT AROUND DRINKING IN A WARM BAR ANYWAY. 

LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY....

I DID A FEW LOADS OF LAUNDRY AND HELPED MR ANIMAL PACK FOR OUR TRIP TO BUFFALO. ON THE 11TH, WE'LL BE MARRIED 19 YEARS AND HE WANTED TO MAKE SURE HE TOOK APPROPRIATE CLOTHES FOR WHEREVER I WANTED TO GO FOR OUR ANNIVERSARY. WTF? I DUNNO $#@! ABOUT WHERE TO GO IN BUFFALO. o_O HE SAID WE'RE GOING TO EAT SOMEWHERE FANCY AND THEN WE'RE GOING TO PAR-TAY ON CHIPPEWA STREET. I HAD TO REMIND HIM OF THE FIRST TIME HE TOOK ME TO BUFFALO. WE ENDED UP PARTYING AT HIS FAVORITE PLACE, THE PINK FLAMINGO, BUT IT WAS A GAY BAR, LOL. I NOTICED I WAS THE ONLY GIRL IN THE PLACE AND WHEN I POINTED IT OUT TO MR ANIMAL, HE WAS EMBARRASSED. OF COURSE, I NEVER LET HIM LIVE IT DOWN. I ALSO HAVEN'T LET HIM LIVE DOWN THE FACT THAT "THE PERFECT WOMAN" GINA I'MNOTGOINGTOREVEALHERLASTNAME  (HIS LIFE LONG CRUSH) TURNED INTO A BIG BULL DYKE, LOL. SORRY, BUT HE WAS AN ASS TO ME AT HIS 30TH HS REUNION TALKING ABOUT HOW HAWT SHE IS AND I JUST DIED LAUGHING WHEN I MET HER- I TOLD HER SHE COULD HAVE HIM BUT SHE DECLINED. HE SAID SHE WAS PERFECT BECAUSE SHE WAS SMART, SHORTER THAN HIM, AND HER DAD OWNED A PIZZERIA. I LIKE TO JOKE THAT HE TURNED HER GAY AND NOT IN A HAWT WAY.

ANYWAY, I HELPED HIM MATCH AND OUTFIT (ALL GREENS DON'T GO TOGETHER, FELLAS) AND THEN WE WENT IN-TOWN TO A NEAT LITTLE PLACE BY PIEDMONT PARK. OUR WAITER LOOKED LIKE AN ODD COMBO OF A KEN DOLL AND THE POPE.o_O HE HAD A KEN DOLL FACE AND HAIR BUT THE RED SHOES SCREAMED POPE TO ME. HE ALSO HAD HIS SHIRT UNBUTTONED TO A SEVENTIES LEVEL THAT REVEALED THE RAZOR STUBBLE ON HIS CHEST.  MANSCAPING IS BAD ENOUGH BUT POORLY DONE MANSCAPING....JUST DON'T DO IT. ANYWAY, WE TOOK THE KIDS AND MOM HOME AND DECIDED TO GO OUT FOR A NIGHTCAP. I SAY, I WANT TO GO SOMEWHERE NEW - MOSTLY BECAUSE I MADE AN ASS OF MYSELF ON MY BIRTHDAY AT MY FAVORITE LOCAL HAUNT BUT I DIDN'T ADMIT MY EMBARRASSMENT TO MR ANIMAL AND HE SAYS HE KNOWS THE PERFECT PLACE. WHERE DID WE END UP? A $#@!ING BOWLING ALLEY BAR. I'M NOT KIDDING - I WISH I WAS BUT THAT'S WHERE HE TOOK ME FOR DATE NIGHT. THAT MAN...I SWEAR, HE'S SOOOOO CLOSE TO A DIVORCE...

AND, BTW, MY MOM'S LUGGAGE GOT INSPECTED BY THE TSA. WTF DO THEY HAVE AGAINST MY MOM? ON THE WAY TO FLORIDA SHE HAD HER HANDS SWABBED FOR EXPOSIVES AND ON THE WAY BACK SHE GOT FELT UP (THEY GAVE HER A PAT DOWN BUT I THINK SHE LIKED IT) AND HER LUGGAGE GOT INSPECTED. SERIOUSLY, WHAT KIND OF SELF RESPECTING TERREST WOULD PACK A BOMB IN A RED SUITCASE WITH A SMILEY BEAR TAG? IF I WERE A TERREST, I WOULD STICK WITH BASIC BLACK LUGGAGE SO I DIDN'T STICK OUT...JUST SAYIN'.

----------


## Danke

DONT FORGET TO TRY THE BUFFALO WINGS.

----------


## oyarde

> SKIING IS REALLY HARD. I WENT SKIING A FEW TIMES AND EVEN TOOK LESSONS BUT MY LAST INSTRUCTOR DUBBED ME THE HUMAN SNOWBALL. I GAVE UP. MR ANIMAL SKIS - HE SAYS I'M HIS LOUNGE HONEY. I'M GOOD WITH THAT, I'D RATHER SIT AROUND DRINKING IN A WARM BAR ANYWAY. 
> 
> LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY....
> 
> I DID A FEW LOADS OF LAUNDRY AND HELPED MR ANIMAL PACK FOR OUR TRIP TO BUFFALO. ON THE 11TH, WE'LL BE MARRIED 19 YEARS AND HE WANTED TO MAKE SURE HE TOOK APPROPRIATE CLOTHES FOR WHEREVER I WANTED TO GO FOR OUR ANNIVERSARY. WTF? I DUNNO $#@! ABOUT WHERE TO GO IN BUFFALO. o_O HE SAID WE'RE GOING TO EAT SOMEWHERE FANCY AND THEN WE'RE GOING TO PAR-TAY ON CHIPPEWA STREET. I HAD TO REMIND HIM OF THE FIRST TIME HE TOOK ME TO BUFFALO. WE ENDED UP PARTYING AT HIS FAVORITE PLACE, THE PINK FLAMINGO, BUT IT WAS A GAY BAR, LOL. I NOTICED I WAS THE ONLY GIRL IN THE PLACE AND WHEN I POINTED IT OUT TO MR ANIMAL, HE WAS EMBARRASSED. OF COURSE, I NEVER LET HIM LIVE IT DOWN. I ALSO HAVEN'T LET HIM LIVE DOWN THE FACT THAT "THE PERFECT WOMAN" GINA I'MNOTGOINGTOREVEALHERLASTNAME  (HIS LIFE LONG CRUSH) TURNED INTO A BIG BULL DYKE, LOL. SORRY, BUT HE WAS AN ASS TO ME AT HIS 30TH HS REUNION TALKING ABOUT HOW HAWT SHE IS AND I JUST DIED LAUGHING WHEN I MET HER- I TOLD HER SHE COULD HAVE HIM BUT SHE DECLINED. HE SAID SHE WAS PERFECT BECAUSE SHE WAS SMART, SHORTER THAN HIM, AND HER DAD OWNED A PIZZERIA. I LIKE TO JOKE THAT HE TURNED HER GAY AND NOT IN A HAWT WAY.
> 
> ANYWAY, I HELPED HIM MATCH AND OUTFIT (ALL GREENS DON'T GO TOGETHER, FELLAS) AND THEN WE WENT IN-TOWN TO A NEAT LITTLE PLACE BY PIEDMONT PARK. OUR WAITER LOOKED LIKE AN ODD COMBO OF A KEN DOLL AND THE POPE.o_O HE HAD A KEN DOLL FACE AND HAIR BUT THE RED SHOES SCREAMED POPE TO ME. HE ALSO HAD HIS SHIRT UNBUTTONED TO A SEVENTIES LEVEL THAT REVEALED THE RAZOR STUBBLE ON HIS CHEST.  MANSCAPING IS BAD ENOUGH BUT POORLY DONE MANSCAPING....JUST DON'T DO IT. ANYWAY, WE TOOK THE KIDS AND MOM HOME AND DECIDED TO GO OUT FOR A NIGHTCAP. I SAY, I WANT TO GO SOMEWHERE NEW - MOSTLY BECAUSE I MADE AN ASS OF MYSELF ON MY BIRTHDAY AT MY FAVORITE LOCAL HAUNT BUT I DIDN'T ADMIT MY EMBARRASSMENT TO MR ANIMAL AND HE SAYS HE KNOWS THE PERFECT PLACE. WHERE DID WE END UP? A $#@!ING BOWLING ALLEY BAR. I'M NOT KIDDING - I WISH I WAS BUT THAT'S WHERE HE TOOK ME FOR DATE NIGHT. THAT MAN...I SWEAR, HE'S SOOOOO CLOSE TO A DIVORCE...
> 
> AND, BTW, MY MOM'S LUGGAGE GOT INSPECTED BY THE TSA. WTF DO THEY HAVE AGAINST MY MOM? ON THE WAY TO FLORIDA SHE HAD HER HANDS SWABBED FOR EXPOSIVES AND ON THE WAY BACK SHE GOT FELT UP (THEY GAVE HER A PAT DOWN BUT I THINK SHE LIKED IT) AND HER LUGGAGE GOT INSPECTED. SERIOUSLY, WHAT KIND OF SELF RESPECTING TERREST WOULD PACK A BOMB IN A RED SUITCASE WITH A SMILEY BEAR TAG? IF I WERE A TERREST, I WOULD STICK WITH BASIC BLACK LUGGAGE SO I DIDN'T STICK OUT...JUST SAYIN'.


FIRST TIME I WENT SKIING I WAS ABOUT 12 , I WAS IN EXCEPTIONAL SHAPE , NEXT DAY I WAS SO SORE I COULD BARELY LIMP AROUND . I FIGURED OUT HOW TO GET DOWN THE HILL BUT NOT STOP SO I JUST ROLLED ON THE ICE AT THE BOTTOM.NOT A GOOD IDEA.

----------


## Suzanimal

> DONT FORGET TO TRY THE BUFFALO WINGS.


I'VE HAD THEM. *BELCH* MY ANIMALS ARE FOND OF BOCCI'S PIZZA AND MIGHTY TACOS. PERSONALLY, I DON'T SEE THE APPEAL BUT THEY LOVE THE FOOD SO WE'LL PROBABLY EAT THERE MOST OF THE TIME. I MIGHT TALK THEM INTO GOING TO JOHN AND MARY'S ONCE FOR A ROYAL BUT THEY GO MOSTLY FOR THE PIZZA AND $#@!TY TACOS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> FIRST TIME I WENT SKIING I WAS ABOUT 12 , I WAS IN EXCEPTIONAL SHAPE , NEXT DAY I WAS SO SORE I COULD BARELY LIMP AROUND . I FIGURED OUT HOW TO GET DOWN THE HILL BUT NOT STOP SO I JUST ROLLED ON THE ICE AT THE BOTTOM.NOT A GOOD IDEA.


FUNNY THING IS, I'M AN EXCELLENT WATER SKIER BUT I CAN'T SNOW SKI WORTH A CRAP. I HATE BEING COLD ANYWAY SO I GUESS IT'S FOR THE BEST.

----------


## oyarde

> FUNNY THING IS, I'M AN EXCELLENT WATER SKIER BUT I CAN'T SNOW SKI WORTH A CRAP. I HATE BEING COLD ANYWAY SO I GUESS IT'S FOR THE BEST.


HARD TO BEAT DRINKING BY THE FIRE .

----------


## TheTexan

FOR TODAY LIFE SKILL I HAVE A PEN I HAVE A APPLE I HAVE APPPLE PEN

----------


## oyarde

> DONT FORGET TO TRY THE BUFFALO WINGS.


THEY JUST CALL THEM WINGS

----------


## Suzanimal

> THEY JUST CALL THEM WINGS


I THINK THEY HAVE ALL DIFFERENT FLAVORS NOW BUT I HAVEN'T NOTICED AFTER GOING TO THAT $#@! HOLE AFTER ALL THESE YEARS. I TOLD MR A, I'M NOT GOING BACK. SERIOUSLY, HE HAS ONE COOL UNCLE LEFT AND HE'S NINETY, I'M GOING TO PARTY WITH HIM AND BE DONE WITH THE PLACE. HE PROMISED TO TAKE ME TO GREECE NEXT YEAR FOR OUR 20TH BUT I THINK HE'S JUST TELLING ME THAT SO I DON'T DIVORCE HIM. I HATE GOING THERE, ESPECIALLY THIS TIME OF YEAR. THE WEATHER IS WARM BUT NOT SWELTERING HOT HERE BUT IT'S ALREADY $#@!ING COLD  UP THERE. PLUS, WE DRIVE SO MR ANIMAL CAN BRING BACK A TON OF FOOD. I'M NOT KIDDING. THE CRAZY ASS MAN DRIVES 15 HOURS EACH WAY SO HE CAN HAUL PIZZA, PEPPERONI, CHIAVETTAS, MIGHTY TACOS, AND WEBERS MUSTARD. BEFORE 9/11, WE HAULED TWO PIZZAS AND SOME FRESH SAUSAGE IN OUR CARRY ON'S AND NO ONE BLINKED AN EYE - UNTIL THE SAUSAGE STARTED STINKING BUT THAT'S ANOTHER STORY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> IN MY EXPERIENCE THEY ARE USUALLY UKRAINIAN


WHY WOULD UKRANIANS LOWER THEMSELVES TO THE LEVEL OF POLLACKS?

----------


## oyarde

> I THINK THEY HAVE ALL DIFFERENT FLAVORS NOW BUT I HAVEN'T NOTICED AFTER GOING TO THAT $#@! HOLE AFTER ALL THESE YEARS. I TOLD MR A, I'M NOT GOING BACK. SERIOUSLY, HE HAS ONE COOL UNCLE LEFT AND HE'S NINETY, I'M GOING TO PARTY WITH HIM AND BE DONE WITH THE PLACE. HE PROMISED TO TAKE ME TO GREECE NEXT YEAR FOR OUR 20TH BUT I THINK HE'S JUST TELLING ME THAT SO I DON'T DIVORCE HIM. I HATE GOING THERE, ESPECIALLY THIS TIME OF YEAR. THE WEATHER IS WARM BUT NOT SWELTERING HOT HERE BUT IT'S ALREADY $#@!ING COLD  UP THERE. PLUS, WE DRIVE SO MR ANIMAL CAN BRING BACK A TON OF FOOD. I'M NOT KIDDING. THE CRAZY ASS MAN DRIVES 15 HOURS EACH WAY SO HE CAN HAUL PIZZA, PEPPERONI, CHIAVETTAS, MIGHTY TACOS, AND WEBERS MUSTARD. BEFORE 9/11, WE HAULED TWO PIZZAS AND SOME FRESH SAUSAGE IN OUR CARRY ON'S AND NO ONE BLINKED AN EYE - UNTIL THE SAUSAGE STARTED STINKING BUT THAT'S ANOTHER STORY.


I WOULD JUST GET SOME PEPPERONI, SALAMI AND CALL IT A DAY . THE BEST PART ABOUT BUFFALO IS OVER THE OTHER SIDE IN CANADA , SAME FOR DETROIT . THAT IS WHY THE CANADIANS DO NOT COME ILLEGALLY IN SWARMS. THEY THINK EVERYTHING IN AMERICA IS LIKE BUFFALO , DETROIT AND SEATTLE WHICH IS ALL MOST OF 'EM HAVE SEEN.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I WOULD JUST GET SOME PEPPERONI, SALAMI AND CALL IT A DAY . THE BEST PART ABOUT BUFFALO IS OVER THE OTHER SIDE IN CANADA , SAME FOR DETROIT . THAT IS WHY THE CANADIANS DO NOT COME ILLEGALLY IN SWARMS. THEY THINK EVERYTHING IN AMERICA IS LIKE BUFFALO , DETROIT AND SEATTLE WHICH IS ALL MOST OF 'EM HAVE SEEN.


MAYBE WE SHOULD OPEN UP ANOTHER BUFFALO ALONG OUR SOUTHERN BORDER. THAT SHOULD SLOW THEM DOWN. 

I'VE BEEN GOING THROUGH MY SLUTTY DRESSES TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHICH ONE I SHOULD TAKE FOR MY ANNIVERSARY DINNER. MR ANIMAL THINKS IT WILL BE TOO COLD FOR A SLUTTY DRESS SO I WHIPPED OUT MY THIGH HIGH BOOTS. IT'S NEVER TOO COLD FOR A SLUTTY DRESS IF YOU'RE PREPARED.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I PRACTICED BABYSITTING TODAY. APPARENTLY I'M GOOD AT IT.
 @Danke, NO I DID NOT ACTUALLY SIT ON A BABY.

----------


## Danke

> I PRACTICED BABYSITTING TODAY. APPARENTLY I'M GOOD AT IT.
>  @Danke, NO I DID NOT ACTUALLY SIT ON A BABY.


YOU HAD THE BABE SIT ON YOU?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> YOU HAD THE BABE SIT ON YOU?


IT WASN'T A BABY I WAS BABYSITTING. 

I ONLY SAT ON A COUCH AND A DOG TRIED TO SIT ON ME BUT WAS EASILY CONVINCED NOT TO DO SO. EVEN THOUGH IT WAS A SWEET DOG. IT WAS NOT MY DOG SO IT HAS TO BEHAVE.

I WASN'T BABYSITTING A DOG EITHER, IT WAS TWO HUMANOIDS.

----------


## Suzanimal

MY AWESOME BOOTS. ONLY PAID $30 FOR THEM.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> MY AWESOME BOOTS. ONLY PAID $30 FOR THEM.


NICE LEGS!

----------


## Suzanimal

> NICE LEGS!




THANKS! RUNNING DOES THAT FOR YA. HOPEFULLY THEY DISTRACT PEOPLE FROM MY SMALL BOOBS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THANKS! RUNNING DOES THAT FOR YA. HOPEFULLY THEY DISTRACT PEOPLE FROM MY SMALL BOOBS.


DON'T WORRY-I'M SURE YOUR BOOBS ARE MARVELOUS.  ~HUGS~

----------


## Suzanimal

> DON'T WORRY-I'M SURE YOUR BOOBS ARE MARVELOUS.  ~HUGS~


GOOD THINGS COME IN LITTLE PACKAGES.

----------


## oyarde

NEWS SAYS THREE POLICE SHOT IN PALM SPRINGS CALIFORNIA

----------


## oyarde

> MY AWESOME BOOTS. ONLY PAID $30 FOR THEM.


WELL WORTH IT. NICE

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I PUT A NEW BELT ON A TRACTOR . THE OTHER WAS BROKE SO I TOOK IT WITH ME AND GOT THE RIGHT BELT BUT I COULD NOT FIND A ROUTING DIAGRAM ON THE NET , SO I FINALLY GAVE UP AND FOUND THE MANUAL AND ON THE VERY LAST PAGE IT HAD A DIAGRAM SO I DROVE IT TO GET THE MAIL TO TEST IT OUT WHEN DONE. GOT IT ALL DONE WITH ONE WRENCH , ONE LARGE FLAT TIP SCREWDRIVER AND A SMALL PRY BAR AND BONUS IS I STILL HAVE ALL THE SKIN ON MY KNUCKLES .

----------


## Suzanimal

WE'RE LEAVING TOMORROW NIGHT AND I STILL HAVEN'T PACKED. AS A MATTER OF FACT, I HAVEN'T EVEN GONE IN THE ATTIC TO GET THE SUITCASES. I DID GO GROCERY SHOPPING FOR OUR ROAD TRIP, THOUGH. I BOUGHT GRAPES, APPLES, BANANAS, PB&J FIXINS AND CUT UP A BIG SALAD. I DON'T LIKE TO EAT AT FAST FOOD PLACES. I'D RATHER STOP AT A PARK AND PICNIC. I ALSO BOUGHT MR ANIMAL SOME FRAPPICHINOS. HE DOESN'T DRINK CAFFEINE DRINKS BUT HE LIKES THEM ON ROAD TRIPS BECAUSE THEY KEEP HIM AWAKE. IF HE DRINKS TOO MANY, HE STARTS SWEATING REAL BAD. 

I'M GOING TO FINISH OFF MY LEAKING BAG OF WINE IN THE FRIDGE TONIGHT. TOMORROW, I WILL PACK AND LOOK OVER WHAT THE KIDS PUT ASIDE. I'M NERVOUS BECAUSE #2 APPEARS TO ONLY HAVE ONE OUTFIT PUT ASIDE FOR THE WEEK.

----------


## Suzanimal

> WELL WORTH IT. NICE


THEY'RE COMFORTABLE, TOO. I AM WORRIED ABOUT GETTING THEM WET, THOUGH. THEY'RE CHEAP AND I DON'T WANT THE SOLE TO COME OFF.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THEY'RE COMFORTABLE, TOO. I AM WORRIED ABOUT GETTING THEM WET, THOUGH. THEY'RE CHEAP AND I DON'T WANT THE SOLE TO COME OFF.


I CAN'T TELL IF THEY HAVE SPIKE HEELS OR NOT. ARE THEY THE SORT OF BOOTS YOU COULD RUN IN IF SO DESIRED?

----------


## HVACTech

> NICE LEGS!


MR ANIMAL KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> THEY'RE COMFORTABLE, TOO. I AM WORRIED ABOUT GETTING THEM WET, THOUGH. THEY'RE CHEAP AND I DON'T WANT THE SOLE TO COME OFF.


WHY ARE YOU WALKING ON FISH ?!



They have an amazing skin though. Feels a bit sandpaper-ish like a shark but has real nice patterns to them. 



The pics don't do it justice.. I bet you could make nice leather from their skins. Unfortunately I have never made fish-leather and I hardly catch any sole anymore.

----------


## Suzanimal

I FINISHED PACKING MY CLOTHES. I PACKED JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING MR ANIMAL ASKED ME NOT TO, LOL. DECIDED AGAINST TAKING MY BOOTS. THE SLUTTY DRESS I ENDED UP CHOOSING LOOKS BETTER WITH SLUTTY HEELS. I'M GONNA FREEZE MY ASS OFF BUT LOOK GOOD DOING IT.

----------


## oyarde

> I FINISHED PACKING MY CLOTHES. I PACKED JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING MR ANIMAL ASKED ME NOT TO, LOL. DECIDED AGAINST TAKING MY BOOTS. THE SLUTTY DRESS I ENDED UP CHOOSING LOOKS BETTER WITH SLUTTY HEELS. I'M GONNA FREEZE MY ASS OFF BUT LOOK GOOD DOING IT.


Maybe before you leave he will get a case of Genesee for you . I used to get some Salami to bring back for my Grandmother when I was in the area . I used to do a lot of Business with a retired coin dealer up state named Hank . Hank was very Cool , born somewhere about halfway Syracuse or Buffalo about 105 years ago.

----------


## oyarde

I SAW ON THE NEWS TODAY , 18 TURTLES SENT TO GEORGIA AQUARIUM . I MAKE A VERY GOOD TURTLE SOUP.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I GREASED A TRAILER AND THREW A RICK OF WOOD IN THE BASEMENT , PROBABLY TAKE THE DAY OFF TOMORROW.

----------


## Suzanimal

JUST GOT BACK FROM BUFFALO (AMHERST, ACTUALLY) AND THE HIGHLIGHT OF THE TRIP WAS OUR VISIT TO MY HUSBAND'S FARM FAMILY. THEY'RE ALWAYS MY FAVORITE PART BUT THIS YEAR THEY REALLY DELIVERED. HIS NINETY YEAR OLD UNCLE TOOK US OUT TO EAT AT HIS FAVORITE RESTAURANT, GORDIE HARPERS, AND THAT PLACE WAS A TRIP. HIS AUNT TOLD ME THERE WERE A FEW LOCAL CRAFTS FRO SALE IN THE PLACE BUT NOTHING PREPARED ME FOR THE CRAP THAT PLACE HAD FOR SALE. YOU CAN EAT DINNER (AND HAVE A FEW DRINKS EVEN THOUGH THEY'RE NOT ON THE MENU AND AS LONG AS THEY'RE NOT COMPLICATED TO MAKE) AND THEN GO SHOPPING - THEY HAVE EVERYTHING FROM DIABETIC SOCKS, CANADIAN CANDY (COFFEE CRISP), HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS, GUCCI BAGS, ALL KINDS OF CRAPPY DECORATIONS AND I GOT A SOUVENIR....MY MONKEY WINE HOLDER. I FELL IN LOVE AS SOON AS I SAW HIM. I WAS PRETTY DRUNK BUT LOOK AT HIM...THE EYES ROLLING BACK IN HIS HEAD...THE DROOL...

----------


## Suzanimal

MY DEMOCRAT BIL STOPPED BY TODAY TO CHECK OUT MY CAR AND SHOW OFF HIS NEW VEHICLE. HE SOLD HIS BRAND NEW CAR (I FORGOT WHAT IT WAS) AND BOUGHT A 1998 JEEP. IT'S REALLY NICE. YOU'D NEVER GUESS IT WAS THAT OLD BUT HE TOLD ME THE REASON HE SOLD THE NEW CAR WAS BECAUSE OF THE CREEPY TECHNOLOGY. I TOLD HIM HE WAS STARTING TO SOUND LIKE ME. JUST WHEN I STARTED THINKING TO MYSELF, HE'S GETTING IT....HE STARTED TELLING ME HOW YOU CAN'T BE TOO CAREFUL THESE DAYS WITH PEOPLE LIKE WIKILEAKS GIVING ALL OUR SECRETS TO THE RUSSIANS. o_O HE WAS PISSED ABOUT THE DNC HACK. *SIGH*

OH, AND MY BIL IN BUFFALO (ANOTHER HARD CORE DEM) TOLD ME HE HATES HILLARY BUT SHE'S THE ONLY ONE WHO WILL PROTECT HIS SOCIAL SECURITY AND HE'S GETTING CLOSE TO RETIREMENT. 

I'M NOT RELATED TO ANY OF THESE PEOPLE, THEY'RE ALL ON MY HUSBAND'S SIDE. THEY'RE CRAZY. MY FAMILY'S CRAZY, TOO, BUT AT LEAST THEY'RE CRAZY IN AN ANTI-GOV KIND OF WAY. WHEN I BRING UP HIS CRAZY FAMILY, MR ANIMAL LIKES TO POINT OUT THAT ONE OF MY BROTHERS HAS A WATER TOWER (FOR THE ECONOMIC COLLAPSE) ON HIS PROPERTY BUT I TELL HIM HE'S GONNA BE HAPPY TO SEE THAT DAMN WATER TOWER IF TSHTF.

----------


## oyarde

> MY DEMOCRAT BIL STOPPED BY TODAY TO CHECK OUT MY CAR AND SHOW OFF HIS NEW VEHICLE. HE SOLD HIS BRAND NEW CAR (I FORGOT WHAT IT WAS) AND BOUGHT A 1998 JEEP. IT'S REALLY NICE. YOU'D NEVER GUESS IT WAS THAT OLD BUT HE TOLD ME THE REASON HE SOLD THE NEW CAR WAS BECAUSE OF THE CREEPY TECHNOLOGY. I TOLD HIM HE WAS STARTING TO SOUND LIKE ME. JUST WHEN I STARTED THINKING TO MYSELF, HE'S GETTING IT....HE STARTED TELLING ME HOW YOU CAN'T BE TOO CAREFUL THESE DAYS WITH PEOPLE LIKE WIKILEAKS GIVING ALL OUR SECRETS TO THE RUSSIANS. o_O HE WAS PISSED ABOUT THE DNC HACK. *SIGH*
> OH, AND MY BIL IN BUFFALO (ANOTHER HARD CORE DEM) TOLD ME HE HATES HILLARY BUT SHE'S THE ONLY ONE WHO WILL PROTECT HIS SOCIAL SECURITY AND HE'S GETTING CLOSE TO RETIREMENT. 
> 
> I'M NOT RELATED TO ANY OF THESE PEOPLE, THEY'RE ALL ON MY HUSBAND'S SIDE. THEY'RE CRAZY. MY FAMILY'S CRAZY, TOO, BUT AT LEAST THEY'RE CRAZY IN AN ANTI-GOV KIND OF WAY. WHEN I BRING UP HIS CRAZY FAMILY, MR ANIMAL LIKES TO POINT OUT THAT ONE OF MY BROTHERS HAS A WATER TOWER (FOR THE ECONOMIC COLLAPSE) ON HIS PROPERTY BUT I TELL HIM HE'S GONNA BE HAPPY TO SEE THAT DAMN WATER TOWER IF TSHTF.


MY OLDEST DAUGHTER HAS A WATER TOWER AT HER SECOND PLACE

----------


## Danke

WHY DID I OPEN THIS THREAD THIS MORNING.  LIFESKILL: STOP, OTHERWISE  IT IS A FORM OF INSANITY.

----------


## Suzanimal

> WHY DID I OPEN THIS THREAD THIS MORNING.  LIFESKILL: STOP, OTHERWISE  IT IS A FORM OF INSANITY.


Someone's jealous...I can't figure out if Danke wants a monkey wine holder or a water tower.

----------


## Suzanimal

> MY OLDEST DAUGHTER HAS A WATER TOWER AT HER SECOND PLACE


oyarde, the funny thing about the water tower is that my husband happened to show up at his trailer (actually, it's 1/2 trailer - 1/2 house, A tree fell on it during a storm and he had a house built on. Mr Animal says it looks like a trailer ran into a house) when it was being delivered and my brother was bummed because his forklift was broken. My brother also has a pool in his front yard and drives a Mercedes. He's actually rather wealthy, he just chooses to live the redneck life. Believe it or not, he's a clean freak. He's got a weird place but everything's really clean. 

He also thinks Obama is "the Leopard" and the Pope is the anti-Christ. He abandoned Catholicism after he got back from communing with the Indians in NC.

----------


## oyarde

> Someone's jealous...I can't figure out if Danke wants a monkey wine holder or a water tower.


DANKE JUST WISHES HE HAD SOME HILLS ABSINTHE AND A MONKEY.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> TODAY I PUT A NEW BELT ON A TRACTOR . THE OTHER WAS BROKE SO I TOOK IT WITH ME AND GOT THE RIGHT BELT BUT I COULD NOT FIND A ROUTING DIAGRAM ON THE NET , SO I FINALLY GAVE UP AND FOUND THE MANUAL AND ON THE VERY LAST PAGE IT HAD A DIAGRAM SO I DROVE IT TO GET THE MAIL TO TEST IT OUT WHEN DONE. GOT IT ALL DONE WITH ONE WRENCH , ONE LARGE FLAT TIP SCREWDRIVER AND A SMALL PRY BAR AND BONUS IS I STILL HAVE ALL THE SKIN ON MY KNUCKLES .


IMPRESSIVE!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> He's actually rather wealthy, he just chooses to live the redneck life.


MANY WEALTHY PEOPLE DO!

----------


## Suzanimal

> DANKE JUST WISHES HE HAD SOME HILLS ABSINTHE AND A MONKEY.


WHY CAN'T HE BE HAPPY FOR ME AND GORDIE HARPER? I NAMED MY MONKEY GORDIE HARPER AFTER THE PLACE I BOUGHT HIM.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IMPRESSIVE!





> MANY WEALTHY PEOPLE DO!


!!!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> !!!


???



!!!_!_

----------


## oyarde

> WHY CAN'T HE BE HAPPY FOR ME AND GORDIE HARPER? I NAMED MY MONKEY GORDIE HARPER AFTER THE PLACE I BOUGHT HIM.


YOU CAN PUT GORDIE ON THE DASH AND LET HIM NAVIGATE NEXT TIME YOU GO TO BUFFALO

----------


## oyarde

> WHY DID I OPEN THIS THREAD THIS MORNING.  LIFESKILL: STOP, OTHERWISE  IT IS A FORM OF INSANITY.


THERE IS NO PROOF OBAMA IS NOT THE LEOPARD

----------


## heavenlyboy34

UNCLE @oyarde WHY DOES YOUR SIG NOW SAY "DANKE DO SOMETHING"? DOES DANKE NOW HAVE A LIFESKILL THAT CAN HELP RPFS SOMEHOW?

----------


## oyarde

> UNCLE @oyarde WHY DOES YOUR SIG NOW SAY "DANKE DO SOMETHING"? DOES DANKE NOW HAVE A LIFESKILL THAT CAN HELP RPFS SOMEHOW?


WELL , THE WHITE PEOPLE DO SOMETHING SIGN MADE ME LAUGH, THEN I THOUGHT ABOUT DANKE AND FIGURED HE WAS LOAFING.

----------


## Suzanimal

> YOU CAN PUT GORDIE ON THE DASH AND LET HIM NAVIGATE NEXT TIME YOU GO TO BUFFALO


GORDIE HARPER IS MY NEW BFF.




> THERE IS NO PROOF OBAMA IS NOT THE LEOPARD


MY BROTHER ALSO THINKS PRINCE WILLIAMS KID IS UP TO NO GOOD, TOO. THAT TODDLER, I DUNNO HIS NAME. HE LOOKS A LITTLE SKETCHY TO ME BUT I'M NOT SURE THE POPE'S GONNA LIVE LONG ENOUGH FOR HIM TO BE HIS RIGHT HAND MAN.


EDITED TO ADD...IT ALL MAKES PERFECT SENSE IF YOU CHECK OUT HI FB PAGE - MY BROTHER'S, NOT OBAMAS OR THE BABY.

----------


## Suzanimal

I GOT A FACIAL TODAY. FEELS GOOD.

----------


## oyarde

> GORDIE HARPER IS MY NEW BFF.
> 
> 
> 
> MY BROTHER ALSO THINKS PRINCE WILLIAMS KID IS UP TO NO GOOD, TOO. THAT TODDLER, I DUNNO HIS NAME. HE LOOKS A LITTLE SKETCHY TO ME BUT I'M NOT SURE THE POPE'S GONNA LIVE LONG ENOUGH FOR HIM TO BE HIS RIGHT HAND MAN.
> 
> 
> EDITED TO ADD...IT ALL MAKES PERFECT SENSE IF YOU CHECK OUT HI FB PAGE - MY BROTHER'S, NOT OBAMAS OR THE BABY.


I THINK YOUR BROTHER IS CORRECT.THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH THE POPE & OBUMMER .

----------


## BUTSRSLY

I MEAN, YEAH, I DO HAVE 20 YEARS AND 20 IQ POINTS ON YOU, BUT BY ALL MEANS TELL ME HOW TO LIVE

----------


## BUTSRSLY

THEIR WAR ON HILLARY WILL BE COMPLETE WHEN WE ARE REMINDED THAT AMERICA IS THE LAND OF SECOND CHANCES

----------


## Suzanimal

I'VE BEEN BUSY CLEANING TODAY AND I TALKED TO MY BROTHER (NOT THE ONE WITH THE WATER TOWER) IN FLORIDA. HE SPENT LAST WEEK AT A NUDIST RESORT, LOL. WTF? HE SAID IT WAS MOSTLY OLD PEOPLE AND HE NOTICED ONE GUY HAD A HUGE NUT SACK. I TOLD HIM IT WAS RUDE TO STARE BUT HE SAID HE COULDN'T HELP IT, THEY WERE HANGING TO HIS KNEES. OH, AND I WENT TO THE THRIFT STORE AND SCORED BUT I'LL SAVE THAT FOR THE LADIES LOUNGE.

----------


## Suzanimal

WENT TO SEE IAN HUNTER AT THE CITY WINERY AT PONCE CITY MARKET. GREAT SHOW, AS USUAL (IAN HUNTER ROCKS!) BUT, DAMN, THAT PLACE IS WAY OVER PRICED. POOR MR ANIMAL ORDERED DUCK TACOS (*GAG*) AND I ORDED THE TROUT (ONLY MARGINALLY BETTER) AND A CARAFE OF WINE WAS $130.00 (ON TOP OF THE 30.00 EACH TO SEE THE SHOW). 

AT FIRST I THOUGHT I FOUND MY MOTHERSHIP (THEY SPECIALIZE ON WINE ON TAP)  BUT EVEN FOR ME (NOT A BIG EATER) THE PORTIONS WERE RIDICULOUSLY SMALL. SO SMALL, IN FACT, I ENDED UP ASKING MR A TO TAKE ME OUT FOR SECOND DINNER AT THE WAFFLE HOUSE.

AT THE SHOW, WE HOBNOBBED WITH SOME GUY FROM THE GA SATELLITES AND SOME GUY FROM REM. I DON'T REMEMBER THEIR NAMES RIGHT NOW. OH, AND WE SAT AT A TABLE WITH A BUNCH OF OLD MEN FROM NY AND THEY'RE ALL BRAGGING ABOUT HOW LONG THEY'VE LIVED IN ATLANTA SO i PIPE UP THAT I'VE LIVED HERE FOR 46 YEARS AND THEY ALL GIVE ME THE SIDE EYE, LOL. MR A EXPLAINED THAT I WAS BORN THERE/HERE. AND THEN MR A NOTICED THE REM GUY AND SAID HE COULD TELL HE WAS FAMOUS BECAUSE HE HAD A TROPHY WIFE AND ONE OF THE MEN SITTING WITH US TOLD MR A THAT I WAS A TROPHY WIFE AND MR A SAID I WAS MORE LIKE AN EXPENSIVE PARTICIPATION PRIZE. ANYWAY, MR ANIMAL ENDEDUP BUMPING INTO A GIRL THAT USED TO WORK FOR HIM YEARS AGO AND HER BOYFRIEND WAS PLAYING IN A A BAND SO WE WENT THERE (STAR BAR) AND, ALTHOUGH I WASN'T INTO THE BAND, I VENTURED OFF AND MET AN ASIAN ELVIS IMPERSONATOR (WE TOOK SELFIES) AND AN OLD MAN WHO STARTED TELLING ME ABOUT HIS PROSTATE LUMPS - THAT'S WHEN I EXCUSED MYSELF AND WENT INSIDE AND TOLD MR A IT WAS TIME TO LEAVE.

LIFE SKILLZ 4 TODAY...

SEEING IAN HUNTER WHILST WORKING AROUND $#@!TY, OVERPRICED DUCK TACOS AND OLD MEN WITH PROSTATE LUMPS.

----------


## Suzanimal

I THOUGHT I SAW QUENTIN TARANTINO AT THE SHOW BUT MR ANIMAL SAID IT WAS LIKE THE TIME I TOLD HIM I THOUGHT I SPOTTED MENUDO AT SIX FLAGS.

----------


## Danke

> I GOT A FACIAL TODAY. FEELS GOOD.







> I'VE BEEN BUSY CLEANING TODAY AND I TALKED TO MY BROTHER (NOT THE ONE WITH THE WATER TOWER) IN FLORIDA. HE SPENT LAST WEEK AT A NUDIST RESORT, LOL. WTF? HE SAID IT WAS MOSTLY OLD PEOPLE AND HE NOTICED ONE GUY HAD A HUGE NUT SACK. I TOLD HIM IT WAS RUDE TO STARE BUT HE SAID HE COULDN'T HELP IT, THEY WERE HANGING TO HIS KNEES. OH, AND I WENT TO THE THRIFT STORE AND SCORED BUT I'LL SAVE THAT FOR THE LADIES LOUNGE.

----------


## oyarde

> I MEAN, YEAH, I DO HAVE 20 YEARS AND 20 IQ POINTS ON YOU, BUT BY ALL MEANS TELL ME HOW TO LIVE


I HAVE 20 YEARS ON LOTS OF PEOPLE .

----------


## oyarde

> I THOUGHT I SAW QUENTIN TARANTINO AT THE SHOW BUT MR ANIMAL SAID IT WAS LIKE THE TIME I TOLD HIM I THOUGHT I SPOTTED MENUDO AT SIX FLAGS.


I WILL PASS ON THE MENUDO .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I WILL PASS ON THE MENUDO .


SMART MAN

----------


## oyarde

> SMART MAN


YES , BESIDES THE PUERTO RICO BOY BAND , IT IS ALSO THE NAME OF A SOUP WITH INTESTINES AND RED SAUCE. I AM MAKING SOME FOR DANKE NOW . I HAD NO BEEF INTESTINE SO I IMPROVISED WITH SOME OTHER INTESTINES. MY WAR OF 1812 BONFIRE IS TOMORROW AND EVERYONE ELSE WILL BE HAVING BURGERS , HOT DOGS AND CHILI  BUT I WANTED TO MAKE SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR DANKE . WE WILL SIMULATE BURNING DOWN THE WHITE HOUSE .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I HAVE 20 YEARS ON LOTS OF PEOPLE .


IT'S TRUE. AND OYARDE IS STILL YOUNGER THAN ALL MY OTHER LIVING UNCLES.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IT'S TRUE. AND OYARDE IS STILL YOUNGER THAN ALL MY OTHER LIVING UNCLES.


MINE, TOO. MY FAVORITE UNCLE HAS BEEN DEAD MANY YEARS BUT OYARDE REMINDS ME OF HIM. HE TAUGHT ME TO WHITTLE (IN THE LIVING ROOM MUCH TO MY MOTHER'S HORROR), HE WOULD BRING ME BIG CARDBOARD BOXES TO PLAY IN, SOLD WORMS OUT OF AN OLD REFRIGERATOR, SANG IN CHURCH EVEN WHEN HE WASN'T SUPPOSE TO (HE DIDN'T CARE IF THE PERSON IN THE CHOIR HAD A SOLO, IF HE KNEW THE WORDS, HE SANG - LOUD AND PROUD. IF HE DIDN'T, HE MUMBLED ALONG), HE WORE OVERALLS AND TOLD ME THAT HE HAD TO BECAUSE THAT'S WHERE HE HID HIS PUPPY, AND HE SIPPED MOONSHINE OUT OF A MASON JAR.

----------


## TheTexan

TODAY LIFE SKILL I LEARNED ANCIENT SECRET TO ENHANCE ONES VOTING PROWESS

----------


## oyarde

> THEIR WAR ON HILLARY WILL BE COMPLETE WHEN WE ARE REMINDED THAT AMERICA IS THE LAND OF SECOND CHANCES


HILLARY WANTS TO TAKE WAR TO OTHERS

----------


## oyarde

> MINE, TOO. MY FAVORITE UNCLE HAS BEEN DEAD MANY YEARS BUT OYARDE REMINDS ME OF HIM. HE TAUGHT ME TO WHITTLE (IN THE LIVING ROOM MUCH TO MY MOTHER'S HORROR), HE WOULD BRING ME BIG CARDBOARD BOXES TO PLAY IN, SOLD WORMS OUT OF AN OLD REFRIGERATOR, SANG IN CHURCH EVEN WHEN HE WASN'T SUPPOSE TO (HE DIDN'T CARE IF THE PERSON IN THE CHOIR HAD A SOLO, IF HE KNEW THE WORDS, HE SANG - LOUD AND PROUD. IF HE DIDN'T, HE MUMBLED ALONG), HE WORE OVERALLS AND TOLD ME THAT HE HAD TO BECAUSE THAT'S WHERE HE HID HIS PUPPY, AND HE SIPPED MOONSHINE OUT OF A MASON JAR.


I HAVE MY MASON JAR READY FOR TONIGHTS WAR OF 1812 BONFIRE.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> TODAY LIFE SKILL I LEARNED ANCIENT SECRET TO ENHANCE ONES VOTING PROWESS


WHAT IS YOUR SOURCE?

SUMERIAN? ("GILGAMESH, ENKIDU AND THE VOTING BOOTH", "GILGAMESH AND THE BALLOT BOX OF HEAVEN", ETC.)

HEBREW? ("DEAD VOTER SCROLLS")

EGYPTIAN? ("BOOK OF THE VOTER")

CHINESE? ("THE ART OF VOTING")

CTHULHIAN? ("DE VOTERIS MYSTERIIS" AKA "MYSTERIES OF THE VOTER")

OTHER?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WHAT IS YOUR SOURCE?
> 
> SUMERIAN? ("GILGAMESH, ENKIDU AND THE VOTING BOOTH", "GILGAMESH AND THE BALLOT BOX OF HEAVEN", ETC.)
> 
> HEBREW? ("DEAD VOTER SCROLLS")
> 
> EGYPTIAN? ("BOOK OF THE VOTER")
> 
> CHINESE? ("THE ART OF VOTING")
> ...


I have never before seen the attributive declension of cthulu. Impressive shenannigans, Mr banana.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I HAVE MY MASON JAR READY FOR TONIGHTS WAR OF 1812 BONFIRE.


I WENT TO A BONFIRE TONIGHT. MY NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOR CALLED EARLIER AND INVITED ME OVER "TO HAVE A FEW DRINKS AND ENJOY THE FIRE". I WENT BUT I SHOULD'VE ASKED HIM TO DEFINE ENJOY BECAUSE HIS $#@!TY BAND SHOWED UP AND I WAS NOT ENJOYING IT. I LISTENED TO TWO SONGS BEFORE I TOLD THEM I HAD TO GO HOME AND CLEAN OUT MY CLOSET. I WAS BUZZED AND COULDN'T THINK OF A BETTER EXCUSE.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I have never before seen the attributive declension of cthulu. Impressive shenannigans, Mr banana.


"CTHULHIC" IS ALSO ACCEPTED.

BOTH "CTHULHIAN" AND "CTHULHIC" DENOTE A DIRECT RELATIONSHIP WITH OR INVOLVEMENT IN THE CTHULU MYTHOS.

"CTHULHUESQUE" MAY ALSO BE USED, BUT MORE IN THE SENSE OF SOMETHING THAT IS SIMILAR TO OR EVOCATIVE OF (RATHER THAN DIRECTLY RELATED TO OR INVOLVED IN) THE CTHULHU MYTHOS.

REFER TO THE _NECRONOMICON_ (ALHAZRED, ABDUL. 16TH CENTURY EDITION, TRANSLATOR UNKNOWN. ARKHAM: MISKATONIC UNIVERSITY, 738) FOR FURTHER DECLENSIONS, TRANSLITERATIONS, INCANTATIONS, ETC.

HERE ENDETH THE LESSON. _CTHULHU FHTAGN! IÄ! IÄ!_

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> "CTHULHIC" IS ALSO ACCEPTED.
> 
> BOTH "CTHULHIAN" AND "CTHULHIC" DENOTE A DIRECT RELATIONSHIP WITH OR INVOLVEMENT IN THE CTHULU MYTHOS.
> 
> "CTHULHUESQUE" MAY ALSO BE USED, BUT MORE IN THE SENSE OF SOMETHING THAT IS SIMILAR TO OR EVOCATIVE OF (RATHER THAN DIRECTLY RELATED TO OR INVOLVED IN) THE CTHULHU MYTHOS.
> 
> REFER TO THE _NECRONOMICON_ (ALHAZRED, ABDUL. 16TH CENTURY EDITION, TRANSLATOR UNKNOWN. ARKHAM: MISKATONIC UNIVERSITY, 738) FOR FURTHER DECLENSIONS, TRANSLITERATIONS, INCANTATIONS, ETC.
> 
> HERE ENDETH THE LESSON. _CTHULHU FHTAGN! IÄ! IÄ!_


*FASCINATION INTENSIFIES*

----------


## Suzanimal

HB34 HAS BEEN BUSY PRACTICING HIS BLOGGING LIFESKILL.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'M CLEANING OUT MY CLOSET LOOKING FOR WORN OUT CLOTHES FOR PRESENCE TO SELL ON EBAY. SO FAR, I FOUND A PAIR OF HEELS AND A POTATO CHIP BRA THAT'S MISSING THE STUFFING CUTLET OUT OF ONE BOOB.

I'M THINKING OF REPLACING IT WITH ONE OF THESE...GENIUS!

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY...TRICK OR TREAT. MASTERED. MY SON HAD THE BEST COSTUME IN THE CUL DE SAC. HE WENT AS ME, LOL!!! HE SQUOZE (IS SQUOZE NOT A WORD BECAUSE i KEEP GETTING A RED SQUIGGLE) INTO ONE OF MY HALLOWEEN SHIRTS, PUT ON A WIG (HE AND HIS BROTHER TRIED TO STYLE IT LIKE MY HAIR BUT NO...MY HAIR IS BETTER), CUT OFF AN OLD, TIGHT PAIR OF HIS JEANS INTO CAPRI'S, AND CARRIED AROUND AN EMPTY BOX OF WINE. NUMBER TWO SON WORE HIS ORANGE HOODIE AND TOLD EVERYONE HE WAS KENNY FROM SOUTH PARK. 

I WAS GIVING OUT BUTT LIGHT, WINE AND SOME KIND OF FANCY 90 PROOF BOURBON (THAT ALL WENT - I FORGOT THE BRAND, IT WAS MR A'S.) AND THE KIDS GAVE OUT CANDY. "WILLIE NELSON" DAD REALLY LIKED THE BOURBON AND PROMISED TO COME BACK ONE DAY WITH A "TREAT" FOR ME. "WILLIE NELSON" DAD HAD THE BEST COSTUME, BTW.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY...CANNING.

LAST WEEK I CANNED OVER 30 LBS OF GREEN TOMATOES AND JALAPENOS AND TODAY, I DID ANOTHER 20 LBS. EVERY TIME PEOPLE COME OVER THEY TAKE A JAR HOME AND NEVER RETURN MY FLIPPING JARS. I ENDED UP SPENDING $25.00 ON JARS TODAY AND I KNOW I HAD AT LEAST THIS MANY LAST YEAR. i'M THINKING ABOUT GIVING EVERYONE A JAR FOR CHRISTMAS AND TELLING THEM IF THEY WANT ANOTHER, THEY HAVE TO BRING BACK THE EMPTY. IF YOU'VE NEVER HAD CANNED GREEN TOMATOES AND JALAPENOS, YOU'RE MISSING ONE OF LIFE'S PLEASURES. I POUR THE JUICE OVER MY GREENS (COLLARDS AND TURNIPS) AND BELIEVE IT OR NOT, THE GREEN TOMATOES ARE GREAT WITH MEATBALLS. 

MY BACK IS KILLING ME FROM STANDING AND I HAVE A HEADACHE FROM SNIFFING HOT VINEGAR ALL DAY. I'M GONNA WASH DOWN A FEW ADVIL WITH A GLASS OF FRANZIA AND BUM A SMOKE OFF MY MOM AND SEE IF THAT MAKES ME FEEL BETTER. 

I REALLY HATE CANNING, BTW, BUT YOU CAN'T BUY THIS STUFF IN STORES. BELIEVE ME, I'VE LOOKED.

----------


## oyarde

WHILE SUZANIMAL WAS WORKING HER ASS OFF TODAY I WAS LOAFING AND MOWING THE FRONT LAWN, BASICALLY JUST CHOPPING LEAVES UP SO IT LOOKS NICE FOR PICKY ASS MRS O . ONE MORE WINDY DAY AND THEY WOULD HAVE ALL BLOWN INTO THE WOODS AND CREEK .

----------


## Suzanimal

> WHILE SUZANIMAL WAS WORKING HER ASS OFF TODAY I WAS LOAFING AND MOWING THE FRONT LAWN, BASICALLY JUST CHOPPING LEAVES UP SO IT LOOKS NICE FOR PICKY ASS MRS O . ONE MORE WINDY DAY AND THEY WOULD HAVE ALL BLOWN INTO THE WOODS AND CREEK .


YEAH, I NEED TO DO THAT, TOO, BUT I BAG MINE AND I NEED MR ANIMAL'S HELP GETTING THE BAGGER ON THE MOWER. I'M AFRAID IT WILL MESS UP MY LAWN AND I SPENT TOO MUCH MONEY (AND SWEAT) ON THAT THING TO HAVE IT LOOK JACKED. NOT GONNA HAPPEN TOMORROW, THOUGH. MY RICH GIRLFRIEND BOUGHT A LAKE HOUSE AND SHE INVITED ME OVER TO HELP PICK OUT PAINT AND DRINK WINE. I'M NOT VERY GOOD AT DECORATING SO I GUESS I'M JUST GOING TO DRINK WINE. I'M LEAVING MY FRANZIA AT HOME. MRS. FANCYPANTS BUYS GOOD STUFF. ANYWAY, I ASK HER WHAT WE'RE HAVING FOR LUNCH AND SHE HADN'T CONSIDERED EATING SO I PICKED UP A BOX OF CHICKEN-N-A-BISKIT CRACKERS, ALOUETTE GARLIC CREAM CHEESE, AND SOME FANCY OLIVES. I FOUND A BOW CLEANING OUT MY CRAFT ROOM (WHERE NO CRAFTS WERE EVER ACTUALLY ASSEMBLED) AND I MAY POP IT ON THE CRACKERS AND TELL HER HAPPY HOUSE WARMING. HECK, I CAN'T AFFORD ANYTHING SHE'D WANT AND I BET NONE OF HER FANCY FRIENDS WOULD BRING HER CHICKEN-N-A-BISKIT CRACKERS.

----------


## oyarde

> YEAH, I NEED TO DO THAT, TOO, BUT I BAG MINE AND I NEED MR ANIMAL'S HELP GETTING THE BAGGER ON THE MOWER. I'M AFRAID IT WILL MESS UP MY LAWN AND I SPENT TOO MUCH MONEY (AND SWEAT) ON THAT THING TO HAVE IT LOOK JACKED. NOT GONNA HAPPEN TOMORROW, THOUGH. MY RICH GIRLFRIEND BOUGHT A LAKE HOUSE AND SHE INVITED ME OVER TO HELP PICK OUT PAINT AND DRINK WINE. I'M NOT VERY GOOD AT DECORATING SO I GUESS I'M JUST GOING TO DRINK WINE. I'M LEAVING MY FRANZIA AT HOME. MRS. FANCYPANTS BUYS GOOD STUFF. ANYWAY, I ASK HER WHAT WE'RE HAVING FOR LUNCH AND SHE HADN'T CONSIDERED EATING SO I PICKED UP A BOX OF CHICKEN-N-A-BISKIT CRACKERS, ALOUETTE GARLIC CREAM CHEESE, AND SOME FANCY OLIVES. I FOUND A BOW CLEANING OUT MY CRAFT ROOM (WHERE NO CRAFTS WERE EVER ACTUALLY ASSEMBLED) AND I MAY POP IT ON THE CRACKERS AND TELL HER HAPPY HOUSE WARMING. HECK, I CAN'T AFFORD ANYTHING SHE'D WANT AND I BET NONE OF HER FANCY FRIENDS WOULD BRING HER CHICKEN-N-A-BISKIT CRACKERS.


 CHICKEN N BISKIT CRACKERS GO GOOD WITH CHEESE , OLIVES , SUMMER SAUSAGE ETC

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HB34 HAS BEEN BUSY PRACTICING HIS BLOGGING LIFESKILL.


NICE COPYPASTA! THAT WILL BE A HANDY LIFESKILL WHEN OUR REPTILLIAN OVERLORDS REVEAL THEMSELVES AND DEMAND PEOPLE WITH SECRETARIAL SKILLS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> CHICKEN N BISKIT CRACKERS GO GOOD WITH CHEESE , OLIVES , SUMMER SAUSAGE ETC


SHE LOVED THE CRACKERS BUT SHE DOESN'T EAT SAUSAGE. CRAZY, I KNOW, BUT SHE'S A SKINNY RICH GIRL. APPARENTLY, SAUSAGE IS BENEATH HER. WE HAD A GREAT TIME, BTW, AND I INTRODUCED HER TO HER NEIGHBOR - RETIREE DOUG. I WAS CALLING HIM DOUGLAS BECAUSE HE SAID THE ONLY PERSON WHO CALLED HIM THAT WAS HIS MOM WHEN SHE WAS MAD AT HIM. I KEPT CALLING HIM THAT AND TOLD HIM I WAS GONNA  JERK A KNOT IN HIS TAIL AND HE WOULD LOVE IT. HE WAS A TRIP. I ENDED UP SITTING ON HIS DOCK DRINKING BEER WITH HIM UNTIL ABOUT 6PM. HE INVITED ME TO COME BACK THIS WEEKEND AND HE SAID HE WOULD TAKE ME ON HIS BOAT TO HIS FRIEND VAN'S HOUSE ACROSS THE LAKE. HE KEPT TELLING ME VAN HAS HEARING AIDS SO WE WOULD HAVE TO YELL AT HIM BUT THAT WON'T BE A PROBLEM FOR ME. 

WE HAD A GREAT DAY. DRANK SOME FANCY WINE, WENT SHOPPING AND FOUND A HONEY POT GOODWILL, HUNG OUT WITH DOUGLAS, PEED WITH A MEXICAN (WE HAD A LANGUAGE BARRIER. HE WAS PAINTING THE BATHROOM AND I HAD TO PEE. I WARNED HIM BUT I DON'T THINK HE UNDERSTOOD SO I JUST WENT TO THE BATHROOM. MY FRIEND CAME LOOKING FOR ME AND COULDN'T BELIEVE I WAS PEEING WITH THE PAINTER BUT I WARNED HIM AND HE DIDN'T SEEM TO MIND O_o) OH, WE ALSO FOUND A LITTLE DIVE BAR CALLED TROPHY'S (THEIR SIGN SAID, "IT DON'T MATTER") AND I MET A BIG FAT MAN WITH A SUEDE COWBOY HAT, HIS NAME WAS RICHARD SO I CALLED HIM DICK - HE SAID HE LIKED TO BE CALLED "BIG DICK". HE SAID IT'S MORE FUN ON KARAOKE NIGHT AND SHOWED ME HIS NAME ON THE WALL WHERE HE WON LAST FRIDAY. ANOTHER REGULAR AND BIG DICK'S FRIEND, TOLD ME THE COMPETITION WASN'T STIFF - I IMAGINE THAT'S WHY BIG DICK WON.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

WHAT I HEAR IS THE SUBSET OF WHAT YOU THINK, THAT INCLUDES THAT WHICH YOU WANT ME TO HEAR.




> SHE LOVED THE CRACKERS BUT SHE DOESN'T EAT SAUSAGE. CRAZY, I KNOW, BUT SHE'S A SKINNY RICH GIRL. APPARENTLY, SAUSAGE IS BENEATH HER. WE HAD A GREAT TIME, BTW, AND I INTRODUCED HER TO HER NEIGHBOR - RETIREE DOUG. I WAS CALLING HIM DOUGLAS BECAUSE HE SAID THE ONLY PERSON WHO CALLED HIM THAT WAS HIS MOM WHEN SHE WAS MAD AT HIM. I KEPT CALLING HIM THAT AND TOLD HIM I WAS GONNA  JERK A KNOT IN HIS TAIL AND HE WOULD LOVE IT. HE WAS A TRIP. I ENDED UP SITTING ON HIS DOCK DRINKING BEER WITH HIM UNTIL ABOUT 6PM. HE INVITED ME TO COME BACK THIS WEEKEND AND HE SAID HE WOULD TAKE ME ON HIS BOAT TO HIS FRIEND VAN'S HOUSE ACROSS THE LAKE. HE KEPT TELLING ME VAN HAS HEARING AIDS SO WE WOULD HAVE TO YELL AT HIM BUT THAT WON'T BE A PROBLEM FOR ME. 
> 
> WE HAD A GREAT DAY. DRANK SOME FANCY WINE, WENT SHOPPING AND FOUND A HONEY POT GOODWILL, HUNG OUT WITH DOUGLAS, PEED WITH A MEXICAN (WE HAD A LANGUAGE BARRIER. HE WAS PAINTING THE BATHROOM AND I HAD TO PEE. I WARNED HIM BUT I DON'T THINK HE UNDERSTOOD SO I JUST WENT TO THE BATHROOM. MY FRIEND CAME LOOKING FOR ME AND COULDN'T BELIEVE I WAS PEEING WITH THE PAINTER BUT I WARNED HIM AND HE DIDN'T SEEM TO MIND O_o) OH, WE ALSO FOUND A LITTLE DIVE BAR CALLED TROPHY'S (THEIR SIGN SAID, "IT DON'T MATTER") AND I MET A BIG FAT MAN WITH A SUEDE COWBOY HAT, HIS NAME WAS RICHARD SO I CALLED HIM DICK - HE SAID HE LIKED TO BE CALLED "BIG DICK". HE SAID IT'S MORE FUN ON KARAOKE NIGHT AND SHOWED ME HIS NAME ON THE WALL WHERE HE WON LAST FRIDAY. ANOTHER REGULAR AND BIG DICK'S FRIEND, TOLD ME THE COMPETITION WASN'T STIFF - I IMAGINE THAT'S WHY BIG DICK WON.


THERE IS NO SUBSET WITH THIS ONE.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> WHAT I HEAR IS THE SUBSET OF WHAT YOU THINK, THAT INCLUDES THAT WHICH YOU WANT ME TO HEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Suzanimal
> 
> ...


BUTSRSLY AND SUZANIMAL ARE DISJOINT SETS.

----------


## oyarde

> SHE LOVED THE CRACKERS BUT SHE DOESN'T EAT SAUSAGE. CRAZY, I KNOW, BUT SHE'S A SKINNY RICH GIRL. APPARENTLY, SAUSAGE IS BENEATH HER. WE HAD A GREAT TIME, BTW, AND I INTRODUCED HER TO HER NEIGHBOR - RETIREE DOUG. I WAS CALLING HIM DOUGLAS BECAUSE HE SAID THE ONLY PERSON WHO CALLED HIM THAT WAS HIS MOM WHEN SHE WAS MAD AT HIM. I KEPT CALLING HIM THAT AND TOLD HIM I WAS GONNA  JERK A KNOT IN HIS TAIL AND HE WOULD LOVE IT. HE WAS A TRIP. I ENDED UP SITTING ON HIS DOCK DRINKING BEER WITH HIM UNTIL ABOUT 6PM. HE INVITED ME TO COME BACK THIS WEEKEND AND HE SAID HE WOULD TAKE ME ON HIS BOAT TO HIS FRIEND VAN'S HOUSE ACROSS THE LAKE. HE KEPT TELLING ME VAN HAS HEARING AIDS SO WE WOULD HAVE TO YELL AT HIM BUT THAT WON'T BE A PROBLEM FOR ME. 
> 
> WE HAD A GREAT DAY. DRANK SOME FANCY WINE, WENT SHOPPING AND FOUND A HONEY POT GOODWILL, HUNG OUT WITH DOUGLAS, PEED WITH A MEXICAN (WE HAD A LANGUAGE BARRIER. HE WAS PAINTING THE BATHROOM AND I HAD TO PEE. I WARNED HIM BUT I DON'T THINK HE UNDERSTOOD SO I JUST WENT TO THE BATHROOM. MY FRIEND CAME LOOKING FOR ME AND COULDN'T BELIEVE I WAS PEEING WITH THE PAINTER BUT I WARNED HIM AND HE DIDN'T SEEM TO MIND O_o) OH, WE ALSO FOUND A LITTLE DIVE BAR CALLED TROPHY'S (THEIR SIGN SAID, "IT DON'T MATTER") AND I MET A BIG FAT MAN WITH A SUEDE COWBOY HAT, HIS NAME WAS RICHARD SO I CALLED HIM DICK - HE SAID HE LIKED TO BE CALLED "BIG DICK". HE SAID IT'S MORE FUN ON KARAOKE NIGHT AND SHOWED ME HIS NAME ON THE WALL WHERE HE WON LAST FRIDAY. ANOTHER REGULAR AND BIG DICK'S FRIEND, TOLD ME THE COMPETITION WASN'T STIFF - I IMAGINE THAT'S WHY BIG DICK WON.


I THINK I MIGHT KNOW THE GUY THAT MADE THE SIGN .

----------


## Suzanimal

> WHAT I HEAR IS THE SUBSET OF WHAT YOU THINK, THAT INCLUDES THAT WHICH YOU WANT ME TO HEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SUBSET WITH THIS ONE.


THAT'S WHERE YOU'RE WRONG. I BOUGHT A SET OF GIANT PALM FRONDS AT THE HONEY POT GOODWILL. 




> BUTSRSLY AND SUZANIMAL ARE DISJOINT SETS.


BS CAN FAN ME WITH MY COOL NEW SET OF PALM FRONDS.  


THAT REMINDS ME...I NEED A NEW SET OF SILVERWARE. I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENS TO THEM BUT SPOONS DISAPPEAR IN THIS HOUSE. SO DO SOCKS - BUT ONLY ONE OF EACH SET. MAYBE I LIVE IN A SPOON/SOCK BLACK HOLE? I SAW A SHOW ON TV AND SOME GUY WAS SAYING HE THOUGHT THE BERMUDA TRIANGLE WAS A BLACK HOLE. I THOUGHT IT SEEMED LEGIT BUT MR ANIMAL SAID IT WAS BULL$#@! AND STARTED TALKING ABOUT SCIENCEY STUFF. I THINK I DOZED OFF. PERSONALLY, I THOUGHT THE BLACK HOLE EXPLANATION WAS MUCH MORE INTERESTING THAN MR ANIMALS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I THINK I MIGHT KNOW THE GUY THAT MADE THE SIGN .


DID HE HAVE A SUEDE COWBOY HAT?

----------


## oyarde

> DID HE HAVE A SUEDE COWBOY HAT?


I DID NOT EVEN KNOW YA COULD GET A SUEDE COWBOY HAT , I ONLY HAVE TWO , ONE MADE FROM STRAW AND THE OTHER WOOL FELT.DANKE PROBABLY HAS ONE MADE OF PUBIC HAIR .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I DID NOT EVEN KNOW YA COULD GET A SUEDE COWBOY HAT , I ONLY HAVE TWO , ONE MADE FROM STRAW AND THE OTHER WOOL FELT.DANKE PROBABLY HAS ONE MADE OF PUBIC HAIR .


I HAVE A STRAW ONE WITH A TURQUOISE/SILVER BEADED HAT BAND.

I WOULD BE SURPRISED IF HE DOESN'T. I WONDER WHAT KIND OF HATBAND DANKE HAS...MAYBE HE'S MAKING ONE OUT OF BEADS AND THAT'S WHY HE'S TRYING TO GET HIS HANDS ON YOURS.

DICK HAD A BROWN SUEDE HAT ON BUT I THOUGHT HIS HATBAND COULD HAVE USED A LITTLE PIZZAZZ. IT WAS JUST A PLAIN BRAIDED LEATHER STRING WITH A LITTLE TASSEL. A GUY LIKE THAT NEEDED SOME RHINESTONES OR AT LEAST A FEW FEATHERS ON HIS HATBAND. DANKE'S PUBIC HAIR HAT WOULD'VE SUITED HIM NICELY.

----------


## oyarde

> I HAVE A STRAW ONE WITH A TURQUOISE/SILVER BEADED HAT BAND.
> 
> I WOULD BE SURPRISED IF HE DOESN'T. I WONDER WHAT KIND OF HATBAND DANKE HAS...MAYBE HE'S MAKING ONE OUT OF BEADS AND THAT'S WHY HE'S TRYING TO GET HIS HANDS ON YOURS.
> 
> DICK HAD A BROWN SUEDE HAT ON BUT I THOUGHT HIS HATBAND COULD HAVE USED A LITTLE PIZZAZZ. IT WAS JUST A PLAIN BRAIDED LEATHER STRING WITH A LITTLE TASSEL. A GUY LIKE THAT NEEDED SOME RHINESTONES OR AT LEAST A FEW FEATHERS ON HIS HATBAND. DANKE'S PUBIC HAIR HAT WOULD'VE SUITED HIM NICELY.


DANKE WEARS HIS TO KARAOKE AND DOES SOME BILLY IDOL . BIG DICK SHOULD GET A VAGAZZLE KIT AND PUT SOMETHING SHINY ON HIS HATBAND FOR KARAOKE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *DANKE WEARS HIS TO KARAOKE AND DOES SOME BILLY IDOL .* BIG DICK SHOULD GET A VAGAZZLE KIT AND PUT SOMETHING SHINY ON HIS HATBAND FOR KARAOKE.


TOOBS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY....LETTING GO

I'VE FINALLY STARTED GETTING SERIOUS ABOUT CLEANING OUT MY CRAFT ROOM/OFFICE. I DON'T KNOW WHY WE CALL IT THAT - NOTHING CRAFTY OR OFFICIAL HAS EVER HAPPENED IN THAT ROOM. AS A MATTER OF FACT, I DON'T EVEN GET ON THE COMPUTER IN THERE SINCE I SPILLED SOME WINE ON IT - IT SEEMS TO BE BROKEN.

I'M FINDING ALL KINDS OF WEIRD $#@! IN THERE. I WONDER WHY I SAVED SOME OF THAT STUFF.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

TEARY EYED, WONDERING HOW TO EXPLAIN THIS TO MY BRAINWASHED CHILDREN

----------


## oyarde

> TEARY EYED, WONDERING HOW TO EXPLAIN THIS TO MY BRAINWASHED CHILDREN


MY LEADMAN THAT WORKED FOR ME USED TO GET THAT WAY IF THEY RAN OUT OF BABY CARROTS AT THE PRODUCE .

----------


## Suzanimal

> TEARY EYED, WONDERING HOW TO EXPLAIN THIS TO MY BRAINWASHED CHILDREN


TEACH THEM TO MAGA.

----------


## Suzanimal

MR ANIMAL DECIDED HE WANTED TO UPGRADE THE SHOCKS ON MY HIS (I'VE ONLY DRIVEN IT A FEW TIMES) BEEMER. MR ANIMAL HAS WATCHED TOO MANY PIMP MY RIDE SHOWS BECAUSE HE DOESN'T KNOW WHAT THE $#@! HE'S DOING AND HE KEEPS ASKING _ME_ (OF ALL PEOPLE) TO HELP BUT WHEN I PUT ON THOSE RUBBER GLOVES AND HE BENDS OVER, IT'S LIKE HE'S SCREAMING FOR A PROBING - RIGHT NOW, HE'S NOT SPEAKING TO ME BUT AT LEAST IT GOT ME OUT OF "HELPING". HE ALSO WANTS TO PAINT THE CALIPERS BEEMER BLUE. HE CLAIMS IT WON'T BE TACKY BUT I'M SKEPTICAL. 

MR ANIMAL LEARNED A LIFE SKILL...DON'T GIVE ME RUBBER GLOVES AND BEND OVER.

----------


## oyarde

> MR ANIMAL DECIDED HE WANTED TO UPGRADE THE SHOCKS ON MY HIS (I'VE ONLY DRIVEN IT A FEW TIMES) BEEMER. MR ANIMAL HAS WATCHED TOO MANY PIMP MY RIDE SHOWS BECAUSE HE DOESN'T KNOW WHAT THE $#@! HE'S DOING AND HE KEEPS ASKING _ME_ (OF ALL PEOPLE) TO HELP BUT WHEN I PUT ON THOSE RUBBER GLOVES AND HE BENDS OVER, IT'S LIKE HE'S SCREAMING FOR A PROBING - RIGHT NOW, HE'S NOT SPEAKING TO ME BUT AT LEAST IT GOT ME OUT OF "HELPING". HE ALSO WANTS TO PAINT THE CALIPERS BEEMER BLUE. HE CLAIMS IT WON'T BE TACKY BUT I'M SKEPTICAL. 
> 
> MR ANIMAL LEARNED A LIFE SKILL...DON'T GIVE ME RUBBER GLOVES AND BEND OVER.


I KNOW A GUY WHO BUILT A CAMARO AND HE HAD THE CALIPERS COATED WITH SOMETHING , LIKE POWDER COAT BUT NOT PAINT, I DUNNO HOW IT WORKS IT JUST SITS IN HIS GARAGE.

----------


## oyarde

TOMORROW I MAY GO TO THE DUMP , SEE IF THEY HAVE ANYTHING WHILE I AM THERE I CAN TRADE TO DANKE .

----------


## mosquitobite

will this thread implode if i use all lowercase?

----------


## oyarde

> will this thread implode if i use all lowercase?


HARD TO TELL WHAT MAY HAPPEN.

----------


## Suzanimal

I PUT ALL THE FALL DECORATIONS IN THE ATTIC AND REARRANGED MY OLD COMPUTER COLLECTION WHILE I WAS UP THERE TO MAKE IT EASIER TO GET THE CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS OUT. I'M NOT SURE HOW LONG I SHOULD KEEP OLD COMPUTERS BEFORE IT'S SAFE TO THROW THEM OUT. I HAVE SIX BROKEN DESKTOPS IN THE ATTIC, ONE HOOKED UP IN THE "OFFICE"(FOR SHOW), AND THREE BROKEN LAPTOPS ON MY KITCHEN TABLE. I DECLARED ONE OFFICIALLY DEAD AND ANOTHER HAS A BROKEN KEYBOARD BUT THERE IS SOME HOPE FOR THE THIRD ONE. I SUSPECT IT HAS A VIRUS AND I'VE BEEN TRYING TO DELETE PROGRAMS TO GET IT WORKING RIGHT. I'VE BEEN AT IT SINCE FRIDAY BECAUSE IT TAKES ABOUT 8 HOURS TO DELETE ANYTHING. 

I ALSO TOOK A FEW INTERNET QUIZZES...

THIS IS MY PSYCHOLOGICAL AGE BASED ON MY KNOWLEDGE OF MOVIES. I THINK IT'S WRONG BECAUSE THE CHINESE SAY I'M A DOG AND THE CHINESE ARE NOT ONLY GOOD AT MATH, THEY ARE ALSO WISE.




> Your Psychological Age Is 68
> 
> You psychological age is 68. Your spirit animal is HORSE, and your 3 most dominant traits are: intuitive, mature, and principled. Are we spot on? Let us know below.

----------


## Suzanimal

> will this thread implode if i use all lowercase?





> HARD TO TELL WHAT MAY HAPPEN.


IT TOOK ME A FEW MINUTES TO FIND THIS THREAD. I ALMOST PMED BRYAN ABOUT IT BEING MISSING BUT I SPOTTED IT AFTER I FOUND MY GLASSES. I THINK THE LOWERCASE CAUSED IT TO GO IN ONE OF THOSE MINI BLACK HOLES I SAW ON A SCIENCE SHOW. MR ANIMAL KEEPS TELLING ME THEY'RE BULL$#@! BUT IT EXPLAINS SO MUCH - LIKE WHAT HAPPENS TO SOCKS AND WHERE DO MY BATHROOM PENS KEEP GOING?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TODAY'S LIFESKILL-SEWING STUFF BY HAND. HAVEN'T DONE IT IN A GOOD WHILE, SO I MADE SOME N00B MISTAKES.

----------


## Suzanimal

> TODAY'S LIFESKILL-SEWING STUFF BY HAND. HAVEN'T DONE IT IN A GOOD WHILE, SO I MADE SOME N00B MISTAKES.


WHAT DID YOU DO? I MADE A SKIRT ONCE AND ENDED UP SEWING IT CLOSED, LOL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WHAT DID YOU DO? I MADE A SKIRT ONCE AND ENDED UP SEWING IT CLOSED, LOL.


JUST A COSTUME I'M REQUIRED TO MAKE FOR A PERFORMING ARTS CLASS.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'M GOING TO RUN ERRANDS TODAY AND GET A FACIAL PEEL. I HAVE TO TAKE MOM TO THE MALL TO BUY HER UNDERPANTS. IT'S NOT EASY FINDING SEXY GRANNY PANTIES AND SHE LIKES THE ONES AT THE BALI OUTLET - SHE'S HOPING THEY HAVE A CHEETAH PRINT IN STOCK. *SHUDDERS* WE PLAN ON STOPPING IN THE NINE WEST OUTLET, THE CROCS OUTLET, AND THE LEGO STORE FOR SOME CHRISTMAS GIFTS AND THEN WE'RE GOING TO HAVE GREEK FOR LUNCH. SHE DRIVES ME CRAZY AT THE GREEK JOINT. SHE WANTS ONE OF EVERYTHING. I USUALLY ORDER A SALAD AND A CALAMARI AND SHE GETS A GYRO WITH GREEK POTATOES BUT SHE EATS HALF MY DAMN CALAMARI AND "NIBBLES" ON MY SALAD. I HONESTLY DON'T KNOW HOW SHE STAYS SKINNY. SHE EATS LIKE A FAT GIRL AND SITS ON HER ASS ALL DAY. AFTER LUNCH, WE'RE GOING TO STOP AT MY BEAUTY SPOT AND I'M GOING TO RUN IN FOR A QUICK PEEL - THEY BURN LIKE HELL BUT THEY GET RID OF WRINKLES.  THEN I HAVE TO RETURN SOME THINGS TO KOHLS - I ACCIDENTALLY ORDERED 2 SETS OF FLANNEL SHEETS WHEN I ONLY WANTED ONE AND THE SWEATER THAT LOOKED LIKE A CRANBERRY COLOR ON MY COMPUTER ENDED UP BEING AN AWFUL SHADE OF PAPRIKA. WE'RE ALSO STOPPING AT 5 BELOW BECAUSE THEY HAVE FINGERNAIL POLISH REMOVER THAT ACTUALLY WORKS AND THEN WE'RE HITTING SAM'S CLUB. OH, AND I'M GOING TO BEST BUY TO LOOK AT COMPUTERS. I'VE DECLARED MOST OF OURS POTATOES AND I'M GETTING A NEW DESKTOP FOR CHRISTMAS.

WHAT ARE YOU SUPPOSE TO DO WITH BROKEN COMPUTERS?  I'M AFRAID TO THROW THEM AWAY BECAUSE SOMEONE MIGHT HACK THEM.

WHEN I GET HOME, I'M GOING TO PUT MY NEW FLANNEL SHEETS ON THE BED. IF I WERE A RICH WOMAN, I WOULD HAVE FRESH SHEETS EVERYDAY. THERE'S NOTHING IN THE WORLD BETTER THAN CLIMBING INTO A FRESHLY MADE BED.

----------


## phill4paul

> I'M GOING TO RUN ERRANDS TODAY AND GET A FACIAL PEEL. I HAVE TO TAKE MOM TO THE MALL TO BUY HER UNDERPANTS. IT'S NOT EASY FINDING SEXY GRANNY PANTIES AND SHE LIKES THE ONES AT THE BALI OUTLET - SHE'S HOPING THEY HAVE A CHEETAH PRINT IN STOCK. *SHUDDERS* WE PLAN ON STOPPING IN THE NINE WEST OUTLET, THE CROCS OUTLET, AND THE LEGO STORE FOR SOME CHRISTMAS GIFTS AND THEN WE'RE GOING TO HAVE GREEK FOR LUNCH. SHE DRIVES ME CRAZY AT THE GREEK JOINT. SHE WANTS ONE OF EVERYTHING. I USUALLY ORDER A SALAD AND A CALAMARI AND SHE GETS A GYRO WITH GREEK POTATOES BUT SHE EATS HALF MY DAMN CALAMARI AND "NIBBLES" ON MY SALAD. I HONESTLY DON'T KNOW HOW SHE STAYS SKINNY. SHE EATS LIKE A FAT GIRL AND SITS ON HER ASS ALL DAY. AFTER LUNCH, WE'RE GOING TO STOP AT MY BEAUTY SPOT AND I'M GOING TO RUN IN FOR A QUICK PEEL - THEY BURN LIKE HELL BUT THEY GET RID OF WRINKLES.  THEN I HAVE TO RETURN SOME THINGS TO KOHLS - I ACCIDENTALLY ORDERED 2 SETS OF FLANNEL SHEETS WHEN I ONLY WANTED ONE AND THE SWEATER THAT LOOKED LIKE A CRANBERRY COLOR ON MY COMPUTER ENDED UP BEING AN AWFUL SHADE OF PAPRIKA. WE'RE ALSO STOPPING AT 5 BELOW BECAUSE THEY HAVE FINGERNAIL POLISH REMOVER THAT ACTUALLY WORKS AND THEN WE'RE HITTING SAM'S CLUB. OH, AND I'M GOING TO BEST BUY TO LOOK AT COMPUTERS. I'VE DECLARED MOST OF OURS POTATOES AND I'M GETTING A NEW DESKTOP FOR CHRISTMAS.
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU SUPPOSE TO DO WITH BROKEN COMPUTERS?  I'M AFRAID TO THROW THEM AWAY BECAUSE SOMEONE MIGHT HACK THEM.
> 
> WHEN I GET HOME, I'M GOING TO PUT MY NEW FLANNEL SHEETS ON THE BED. IF I WERE A RICH WOMAN, I WOULD HAVE FRESH SHEETS EVERYDAY. THERE'S NOTHING IN THE WORLD BETTER THAN CLIMBING INTO A FRESHLY MADE BED.


   YOU'RE NOT GOING TO STOP ANYWHERE FOR A FEW GLASSES OF WINE?????

----------


## Suzanimal

> YOU'RE NOT GOING TO STOP ANYWHERE FOR A FEW GLASSES OF WINE?????


MY GREEK JOINT HAS A LOVELY 5.00 A GLASS CABERNET.  PANTIE SHOPPING WITH MOM REQUIRES WINE - SHE'S A BIT OF AN OVERSHARER. I THINK I MIGHT ALSO STOP AT ALDI FOR SOME CHRISTMAS CANDY AND HIDE IT. THEIR CHRISTMAS CANDY GOES FAST AND I USUALLY GRAB IT AROUND THIS TIME OF YEAR BUT IT'S NEVER ACTUALLY MADE IT TO CHRISTMAS. THEY HAVE CANDY WRAPPED TO LOOK LIKE ORNAMENTS AND I MADE THE MISTAKE OF HANGING THEM ON THE TREE ONE YEAR - THERE WERE A BUNCH OF EMPTY FOIL SACKS HANGING WHEN I WOKE UP. THEY COULD'VE AT LEAST HAD THE DECENCY TO THROW THEM AWAY BUT THEY WERE HOPING I WOULDN'T NOTICE.

----------


## oyarde

DAY BEFORE YESTERDAY I SPLIT WOOD , YESTERDAY BUTCHERED DEER AND SPLIT WOOD .TODAY , STACKING WOOD . IF I HAD NOT SENT DANKE TO SOMALIA MAYBE HE WOULD HAVE BROUGHT BEER AND HELPED .AT LEAST THE WEATHER IS NICE . I REMEMBER PICKING FIELD CORN THIS TIME OF YEAR WHEN I WAS YOUNG AND THERE WAS SNOW IN THE ROWS.

----------


## oyarde

GOT MY MEAT ,POTATOES,ONIONS ,FIREWOOD IN FOR THE NEXT TEN WEEKS OR SO. I AM READY FOR THANKSGIVING AND CHRISTMAS FEASTING .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> DAY BEFORE YESTERDAY I SPLIT WOOD , YESTERDAY BUTCHERED DEER AND SPLIT WOOD .TODAY , STACKING WOOD . IF I HAD NOT SENT DANKE TO SOMALIA MAYBE HE WOULD HAVE BROUGHT BEER AND HELPED .AT LEAST THE WEATHER IS NICE . I REMEMBER PICKING FIELD CORN THIS TIME OF YEAR WHEN I WAS YOUNG AND THERE WAS SNOW IN THE ROWS.


DANKE'S NOT IN FIGHTING SHAPE LIKE YOU ARE, UNCLE OYARDE. IT MAY NOT HAVE BEEN WISE TO SEND HIM TO SOMALIA...

----------


## Suzanimal

I WAS TRYING TO POST IN PHILL4PAUL'S PREEMPTIVE BAN THREAD BUT I GOT A WARNING.

----------


## oyarde

> I WAS TRYING TO POST IN PHILL4PAUL'S PREEMPTIVE BAN THREAD BUT I GOT A WARNING.


THAT THREAD IS FUN .USUALLY BY THE TIME I FIND A FUN THREAD THEY ARE LOCKED . THEN I JUST GET LEFT WITH DEPRESSING THREADS.

----------


## oyarde

> I WAS TRYING TO POST IN PHILL4PAUL'S PREEMPTIVE BAN THREAD BUT I GOT A WARNING.


Now I got the same , bummer .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WHAT DID YOU DO? I MADE A SKIRT ONCE AND ENDED UP SEWING IT CLOSED, LOL.


FINISHED THE SEWING I STARTED YESTERDAY, SUZ. YOU WOULD BE PROUD.  ~HUGZ~

----------


## oyarde

> DANKE'S NOT IN FIGHTING SHAPE LIKE YOU ARE, UNCLE OYARDE. IT MAY NOT HAVE BEEN WISE TO SEND HIM TO SOMALIA...


TRUMP MAY BRING HIM BACK TO FLY AIR FORCE ONE .

----------


## oyarde

ABOUT TIME TO START THINKING ABOUT WHAT I SHOULD GET MYSELF FOR CHRISTMAS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> FINISHED THE SEWING I STARTED YESTERDAY, SUZ. YOU WOULD BE PROUD.  ~HUGZ~


PICS?




> ABOUT TIME TO START THINKING ABOUT WHAT I SHOULD GET MYSELF FOR CHRISTMAS.


I'VE ALREADY STARTED SHOPPING FOR MYSELF.

----------


## oyarde

> PICS?
> 
> 
> 
> I'VE ALREADY STARTED SHOPPING FOR MYSELF.


I KNEW I COULD COUNT ON YOU .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I KNEW I COULD COUNT ON YOU .


I LOOKED AT COMPUTERS AT BEST BUY YESTERDAY. THERE WAS A D.A.R.E. TENT SET UP OUTSIDE AND WHEN WE (MY SPAWN WERE TAGGING ALONG - THEY WERE HOPING TO DO SOME CHRISTMAS SHOPPING FOR THEMSELVES) WERE WALKING IN, THE GUY TOLD MY KIDS TO COME BACK AND TALK TO HIM WHEN WE WERE LEAVING AND TOLD THEM NOT TO DO DRUGS. MY SMART ASS SON REPLIED, TOO LATE. 

THE BEST BUY GUY ASKED ME ALL KINDS OF QUESTIONS ABOUT WHAT KIND OF COMPUTER I WANTED. HE KEPT BRINGING UP AMD AND INTEL 4 - AT LEAST THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT. MY SON PULLED ME ASIDE AND TOLD ME IT WAS INTEL CORE, NOT 4 AND HE DOUBTED TROLLING RPF'S AND SHOPPING REQUIRED THAT KIND OF COMPUTER. HE SUGGESTED I GO FOR THE CHEAPEST BECAUSE I'LL SPILL SOMETHING ON IT AND IT'LL BE JOINING MY COLLECTION IN THE ATTIC BY NEXT YEAR, ANYWAY.

----------


## Suzanimal

THE BEST BUY GUY GAVE UP ON ME AND TOLD ME TO COME BACK BLACK FRIDAY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> PICS?


I'LL TAKE SOME FOR YOU WHEN I GET A CHANCE. ~HUGZ~

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THAT THREAD IS FUN .USUALLY BY THE TIME I FIND A FUN THREAD THEY ARE LOCKED . *THEN I JUST GET LEFT WITH DEPRESSING THREADS.*


THERE'S ALWAYS THE PICTURE THREADS. THEY USUALLY AREN'T DEPRESSING.

----------


## Suzanimal

MR ANIMAL DID THE REAR OF MY HIS BEEMER LAST WEEK AND TODAY HE STARTED ON THE FRONT. HE WANTED ME TO SIT OUTSIDE SO IF NEEDED SOMETHING, I COULD FETCH IT FOR HIM. SO I GOT A BOTTLE OF WINE, A CAMPING CHAIR, AND PUT ON SOME RUBBER GLOVES IN CASE I HAD TO TOUCH ANYTHING.

ME: AM I DONE YET?
MR A: NO. JUST SIT THERE.
ME: CAN I TALK? (SOMETIMES HE GETS MAD WHEN HE WORKING AND I'M TALKING)
MR A: *SIGHS*
ME: I'LL BE ENTERTAINING.
MR A: I'M SURE YOU WILL.

WHEN I WAS HELPING HIM COMPRESS THE SPRING (I WAS HOLDING IT AND HE WAS TIGHTENING IT WITH THE AIR THING), THE SIDE OF HIS FACE WAS RIGHT THERE, SO I LICKED IT. HE SAID, "_DON'T_. *STOP*." SO I LICKED IT AGAIN. HE SAID SOMETHING ABOUT HOW I NEEDED RITALIN.

----------


## phill4paul

> I WAS TRYING TO POST IN PHILL4PAUL'S PREEMPTIVE BAN THREAD BUT I GOT A WARNING.





> THAT THREAD IS FUN .USUALLY BY THE TIME I FIND A FUN THREAD THEY ARE LOCKED . THEN I JUST GET LEFT WITH DEPRESSING THREADS.





> Now I got the same , bummer .


   IT'S TOUGH TO HAVE FUN WHEN EVERYONE HAS A STICK UP THEIR ASS THESE DAYS. I THOUGHT A PRE-MORTEM THREAD INSTEAD OF AN POST-MORTEM THREAD MIGHT BE ENTERTAINING. AND IT WAS. FOR A WHILE.

----------


## Suzanimal

DANG IT, HAPPENED AGAIN.



http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-by-site-owner

I MISS ALL THE FUN THREADS.

----------


## Suzanimal

BEEN HELPING ASSISTING AGGRAVATING MR ANIMAL WHILST HE'S DOING THE LAST TIRE. HE SIGNED ME UP TO CLEAN THE RIMS BUT I HAVE AN EYE PROBLEM AND DON'T THINK I CAN SEE MYSELF DOING THAT. I HUMORED HIM AND TOLD HIM I WOULD WHEN IT WARMS UP OUTSIDE. HE'S THINKING THIS AFTERNOON BUT I WAS THINKING CLOSER TO NEXT SUMMER. 

I'M TIRED. IT'S EXHAUSTING WATCHING HIM WORK AND TRYING NOT TO GET UPSET WHEN HE YELLS AT ME. HE HIT HIS FINGER WITH A WRENCH AND I COULD TELL HE WAS HURT BECAUSE HE LOOKED LIKE HE WAS YELLING BUT NO SOUND WAS COMING OUT. SO I ASKED HIM IF HE WAS HURT AND WHEN HE FOUND HIS VOICE, HE YELLED AT ME. HE SAID, HE DIDN'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT BEING HURT. ABOUT THE TIME HE WAS FINISHING HIS LECTURE, MY MOM WALKED OUT AND ASKED HIM IF HE WAS HURT. LOL, I THOUGHT HIS HEAD WAS GOING TO EXPLODE. 

THE WHOLE SUSPENSION HAS BEEN "UPGRADED" AND I WENT FOR A TEST RIDE (MR A DOESN'T LET ME DRIVE HIM). I BRAGGED ON IT BECAUSE HE WAS SO PROUD OF HIMSELF BUT I COULDN'T FEEL A DIFFERENCE. O_o

----------


## Suzanimal

WENT TO BED AND JUST WOKE UP AFTER HAVING A BAD DREAM. NO ONE'S HOME AND I'M SCARED.  IN MY DREAM, A ZOMBIE HOARD MOVED IN A HOUSE FOR SALE DOWN THE STREET, BOUGHT AN RV, DECORATED IT PRIMITIVE WEAPONS (LOOKED LIKE SOMETHING FROM THE ROAD WARRIOR), AND PUT AN EXTREMELY LARGE PROPANE TANK ON TOP - THE SIZE OF THE RV. O_o ANYWAY, I FELT LIKE SOMETHING WAS SUSPICIOUS ABOUT THE ZOMBIE NEIGHBORS AND THE CRAZY RV BUT IT DIDN'T SEEM TO BOTHER ANYONE ELSE. I TRIED TO WARN THEM BUT WHEN I SAW THE ZOMBIES LOAD UP INTO THE RV AND START TRYING TO  DRIVE IT, I HOLED UP IN MY HOUSE WITH A GUN AND A HISPANIC WOMAN WHO COULDN'T SPEAK ENGLISH - I DON'T KNOW WHERE SHE CAME FROM BUT SHE SEEMED TO BELIEVE ME. ANYWAY, WE HAD TIME TO GO TO THE BATHROOM WHEN THE BIG PROPANE TANK FELL OFF THE RV AND THE ZOMBIES HAD TO RELOAD IT BUT THEY HAD SUPER STRENGTH SO I HURRIED. THEN MY DOGE STARTED BARKING AT SOMETHING OUTSIDE AND WOKE ME UP, THANK GOD. I WAS A WRECK. I TURNED ON ALL THE LIGHTS OUTSIDE AND INSIDE. SURELY, THAT'S SOME KIND OF ZOMBIE DETERRENT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WENT TO BED AND JUST WOKE UP AFTER HAVING A BAD DREAM. NO ONE'S HOME AND I'M SCARED.  IN MY DREAM, A ZOMBIE HOARD MOVED IN A HOUSE FOR SALE DOWN THE STREET, BOUGHT AN RV, DECORATED IT PRIMITIVE WEAPONS (LOOKED LIKE SOMETHING FROM THE ROAD WARRIOR), AND PUT AN EXTREMELY LARGE PROPANE TANK ON TOP - THE SIZE OF THE RV. O_o ANYWAY, I FELT LIKE SOMETHING WAS SUSPICIOUS ABOUT THE ZOMBIE NEIGHBORS AND THE CRAZY RV BUT IT DIDN'T SEEM TO BOTHER ANYONE ELSE. I TRIED TO WARN THEM BUT WHEN I SAW THE ZOMBIES LOAD UP INTO THE RV AND START TRYING TO  DRIVE IT, I HOLED UP IN MY HOUSE WITH A GUN AND A HISPANIC WOMAN WHO COULDN'T SPEAK ENGLISH - I DON'T KNOW WHERE SHE CAME FROM BUT SHE SEEMED TO BELIEVE ME. ANYWAY, WE HAD TIME TO GO TO THE BATHROOM WHEN THE BIG PROPANE TANK FELL OFF THE RV AND THE ZOMBIES HAD TO RELOAD IT BUT THEY HAD SUPER STRENGTH SO I HURRIED. THEN MY DOGE STARTED BARKING AT SOMETHING OUTSIDE AND WOKE ME UP, THANK GOD. I WAS A WRECK. I TURNED ON ALL THE LIGHTS OUTSIDE AND INSIDE. SURELY, THAT'S SOME KIND OF ZOMBIE DETERRENT.


I DON'T THINK THIS COUNTS AS A LIFESKILL. BUTSRSLY SHOULD STOP BY AND VERIFY.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I DON'T THINK THIS COUNTS AS A LIFESKILL. BUTSRSLY SHOULD STOP BY AND VERIFY.


SELF CALMING AFTER A NIGHTMARE _IS_ A LIFE SKILL.  I USUALLY EMPLOY MY LUCID DREAMING TECHNIQUE AND THAT PULLS ME THROUGH BUT IT DIDN'T WORK TONIGHT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> SELF CALMING AFTER A NIGHTMARE _IS_ A LIFE SKILL.  I USUALLY EMPLOY MY LUCID DREAMING TECHNIQUE AND THAT PULLS ME THROUGH BUT IT DIDN'T WORK TONIGHT.


POOR SUZANIMAL!   ~HUGS~

----------


## Suzanimal

> POOR SUZANIMAL!   ~HUGS~


THANK YOU. I WOULD CALL MR ANIMAL BUT HE YELLS AT ME WHEN I CALL HIM AT WORK FOR DUMB STUFF ON BUSY NIGHTS.  I FEEL BETTER AFTER GETTING IT OUT OF MY SYSTEM. IT SOUNDS RIDICULOUS READING IT BUT IT WAS REALLY SCARY. I EVEN BROUGHT MY PILLOW AND BLANKIE DOWNSTAIRS - NO WAY I'M GOIN' BACK TO BED BY MYSELF.

----------


## oyarde

> WENT TO BED AND JUST WOKE UP AFTER HAVING A BAD DREAM. NO ONE'S HOME AND I'M SCARED.  IN MY DREAM, A ZOMBIE HOARD MOVED IN A HOUSE FOR SALE DOWN THE STREET, BOUGHT AN RV, DECORATED IT PRIMITIVE WEAPONS (LOOKED LIKE SOMETHING FROM THE ROAD WARRIOR), AND PUT AN EXTREMELY LARGE PROPANE TANK ON TOP - THE SIZE OF THE RV. O_o ANYWAY, I FELT LIKE SOMETHING WAS SUSPICIOUS ABOUT THE ZOMBIE NEIGHBORS AND THE CRAZY RV BUT IT DIDN'T SEEM TO BOTHER ANYONE ELSE. I TRIED TO WARN THEM BUT WHEN I SAW THE ZOMBIES LOAD UP INTO THE RV AND START TRYING TO  DRIVE IT, I HOLED UP IN MY HOUSE WITH A GUN AND A HISPANIC WOMAN WHO COULDN'T SPEAK ENGLISH - I DON'T KNOW WHERE SHE CAME FROM BUT SHE SEEMED TO BELIEVE ME. ANYWAY, WE HAD TIME TO GO TO THE BATHROOM WHEN THE BIG PROPANE TANK FELL OFF THE RV AND THE ZOMBIES HAD TO RELOAD IT BUT THEY HAD SUPER STRENGTH SO I HURRIED. THEN MY DOGE STARTED BARKING AT SOMETHING OUTSIDE AND WOKE ME UP, THANK GOD. I WAS A WRECK. I TURNED ON ALL THE LIGHTS OUTSIDE AND INSIDE. SURELY, THAT'S SOME KIND OF ZOMBIE DETERRENT.


I WONDER WHAT THEY WERE USING THE PROPANE FOR ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I WONDER WHAT THEY WERE USING THE PROPANE FOR ?


I WONDERED THAT, TOO. I GUESSED THE MAKESHIFT GUNS ON THE RV WERE SOME KIND OF PROPANE FIRE TORCHES. DO THEY MAKE GIGANTIC PROPANE TANKS LIKE THAT? I JUST HAD OUR TANKS FILLED THE OTHER DAY AT ACE HARDWARE BECAUSE WE'RE FRYING TURKEYS FOR THANKSGIVING AND THEIR REFILL TANK DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A GIANT GRILL TANK.

----------


## oyarde

> I WONDERED THAT, TOO. I GUESSED THE MAKESHIFT GUNS ON THE RV WERE SOME KIND OF PROPANE FIRE TORCHES. DO THEY MAKE GIGANTIC PROPANE TANKS LIKE THAT? I JUST HAD OUR TANKS FILLED THE OTHER DAY AT ACE HARDWARE BECAUSE WE'RE FRYING TURKEYS FOR THANKSGIVING AND THEIR REFILL TANK DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A GIANT GRILL TANK.


YES THEY MAKE GIANT 500 GALLON & 1000 GALLON TANKS FOR HOME FURNACES AND THEY MAKE PROPANE TORCHES THAT YOU CAN ATTACH TO YOUR TURKEY FRY SIZE TANK THAT CAN BE USED FOR GETTING RID OF WEEDS OUT OF CEMENT CRACKS AND THAWING SEMI TRAILER BRAKES IN JAN IN THE GREAT WHITE NORTE .

----------


## Suzanimal

> YES THEY MAKE GIANT 500 GALLON & 1000 GALLON TANKS FOR HOME FURNACES AND THEY MAKE PROPANE TORCHES THAT YOU CAN ATTACH TO YOUR TURKEY FRY SIZE TANK THAT CAN BE USED FOR GETTING RID OF WEEDS OUT OF CEMENT CRACKS AND THAWING SEMI TRAILER BRAKES IN JAN IN THE GREAT WHITE NORTE .


THE ONE IN MY DREAM LOOKED JUST LIKE THE ONE UNDER MY GRILL. DUMBASS ZOMBIES...I ENDED UP SLEEPING ON THE SOFA LAST NIGHT BECAUSE I WAS TOO SCARED TO GO TO BED. 


GETTING MY THANKSGIVING GROCERY SHOPPING LIST AROUND AND PLAN ON GOING TO THE GROCERY STORE IN THE WEE HOURS OF THE MORNING. I'M MAKING A LOT THIS YEAR BECAUSE MY IN LAWS ARE BAD COOKS AND MY BROTHERS DON'T COOK BUT THEY BRING BEER AND DO SOMETHING TO MR ANIMAL. LAST YEAR, THEY PUT A GAY JESUS CARRYING A MACHINE GUN STICKER ON HIS CAR. WHERE IN THE HELL WOULD YOU EVEN FIND SOMETHING LIKE THAT? O_o

----------


## oyarde

> THE ONE IN MY DREAM LOOKED JUST LIKE THE ONE UNDER MY GRILL. DUMBASS ZOMBIES...I ENDED UP SLEEPING ON THE SOFA LAST NIGHT BECAUSE I WAS TOO SCARED TO GO TO BED. 
> 
> 
> GETTING MY THANKSGIVING GROCERY SHOPPING LIST AROUND AND PLAN ON GOING TO THE GROCERY STORE IN THE WEE HOURS OF THE MORNING. I'M MAKING A LOT THIS YEAR BECAUSE MY IN LAWS ARE BAD COOKS AND MY BROTHERS DON'T COOK BUT THEY BRING BEER AND DO SOMETHING TO MR ANIMAL. LAST YEAR, THEY PUT A GAY JESUS CARRYING A MACHINE GUN STICKER ON HIS CAR. WHERE IN THE HELL WOULD YOU EVEN FIND SOMETHING LIKE THAT? O_o


I WOULD TAKE A STRAIGHT JESUS WITH A MACHINEGUN.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I WOULD TAKE A STRAIGHT JESUS WITH A MACHINEGUN.


I'M NOT SURE JESUS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE GAY. WE CALLED HIM THAT BECAUSE HE HAD ON A RAINBOW STOLE.

----------


## Suzanimal

I DECIDED TO GOOGLE 'GAY JESUS WITH A MACHINE GUN' TO SEE IF I COULD FIND THE STICKER. DON'T DO THAT. JUST. DON'T.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL

TEACHING MR ANIMAL COFFEE AND CONTEMPLATION.

MR ANIMAL DIDN'T GET HOME UNTIL 4AM AND WOKE UP AT 7AM ALL CHATTY AND READY TO DO SOMETHING. HE DOESN'T UNDERSTAND COFFEE AND CONTEMPLATION. I WAS HOPING HE WOULD AFTER WATCHING STRANGE THINGS BUT HE JUST DOESN'T GET THE COFFEE CULTURE.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY

RECOVERY

I'M NOT SURE IF I'M GETTING SICK OR JUST EXHAUSTED BUT I FEEL LIKE I'VE BEEN SHOT AT AND MISSED AND $#@! AT AND HIT. I MANAGED TO GET MOTIVATED ENOUGH TO TAKE A SHOWER BUT WHEN I GOT OUT, I PUT MY PJ'S BACK ON.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'M DEFINITELY SICK.  COUGHING, SINUS HEADACHE, SORE THROAT, AND FEVER. PLUS, I HAVE A CORN ON MY BABY TOE AND IT HURTS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'M DEFINITELY SICK.  COUGHING, SINUS HEADACHE, SORE THROAT, AND FEVER. PLUS, I HAVE A CORN ON MY BABY TOE AND IT HURTS.


WELL, AT LEAST YOU ARE SICK ENOUGH TO WALLOW IN MISERY. I HAD SOME SORT OF STOMACH BUG LAST WEEK AND COULDN'T KEEP FOOD DOWN FOR A DAY OR SO. MOST OF THE BAD PARTS OF BEING SICK(FEELING ICKY, HAVE TO STAY HOME AND DO NOTHING) WITHOUT THE GOOD STUFF (TOO ILL TO KEEP SICK PEOPLE FOOD AND SNACKS DOWN  ). I ALSO HAD TO JUST LAY AROUND AND DO NOTHING BUT RECOVER. BOOOOOORRING!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL
> 
> TEACHING MR ANIMAL COFFEE AND CONTEMPLATION.
> 
> MR ANIMAL DIDN'T GET HOME UNTIL 4AM AND WOKE UP AT 7AM ALL CHATTY AND READY TO DO SOMETHING. HE DOESN'T UNDERSTAND COFFEE AND CONTEMPLATION. I WAS HOPING HE WOULD AFTER WATCHING STRANGE THINGS BUT HE JUST DOESN'T GET THE COFFEE CULTURE.


I AM INTRIGUED. WOULD I LEARN ABOUT COFFEE CULTURE IF I VISIT THE LITTLE HIPSTER COFFEE SHOP DOWN THE ROAD ON 32ND STREET AND SHEA?

----------


## Suzanimal

> WELL, AT LEAST YOU ARE SICK ENOUGH TO WALLOW IN MISERY. I HAD SOME SORT OF STOMACH BUG LAST WEEK AND COULDN'T KEEP FOOD DOWN FOR A DAY OR SO. MOST OF THE BAD PARTS OF BEING SICK(FEELING ICKY, HAVE TO STAY HOME AND DO NOTHING) WITHOUT THE GOOD STUFF (TOO ILL TO KEEP SICK PEOPLE FOOD AND SNACKS DOWN  ). I ALSO HAD TO JUST LAY AROUND AND DO NOTHING BUT RECOVER. BOOOOOORRING!


EATING IS ABOUT THE ONLY THING I HAVE AT THIS POINT.




> I AM INTRIGUED. WOULD I LEARN ABOUT COFFEE CULTURE IF I VISIT THE LITTLE HIPSTER COFFEE SHOP DOWN THE ROAD ON 32ND STREET AND SHEA?


YES AND NO. COFFEE CULTURE (AS MR A CALLS IT) IS MULTIFACETED. THOSE ARE HIPSTER COFFEE DRINKERS. I'M MORE OF A JUNKIE COFFEE ADDICT. THEY PROBABLY WOULDN'T BE CAUGHT DEAD DRINKING THE SWILL I CALL COFFEE AND THERE'S NO WAY IN HELL I'D BE CAUGHT DEAD PAYING $5.00 FOR A CUP OF JOE. MY DAD USED TO CALL MY COFFEE 'SAM COFFEE' BECAUSE HE SAID IT REMINDED HIM OF MY GRANDFATHERS CHICORY COFFEE. HE SAID IT WOULD PUT HAIR ON MY CHEST IF I KEPT DRINKING IT THAT WAY BUT SO FAR, I'VE AVOIDED THAT SIDE EFFECT.

PLUS, IT MAKES YOU POOP. SOMETHING TO CONSIDER BEFORE IMMERSING YOURSELF IN COFFEE CULTURE. YOU DON'T WANT TO BE CHATTING UP A CUTE HIPSTER GIRL AT THE COFFEE SHOP AND SHART YOURSELF.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL

BEING SICK

I'M HOPPED UP ON DAYQUIL BUT EVERYTHING STILL HURTS. TODAY, I NAPPED, TOOK A BATH, PUT MY HELLO KITTY ONESIE ON, AND WARMED UP A CAN OF SOUP.

----------


## Suzanimal

SO THE ALARM GOES OFF AT 4:30 AM AND MR ANIMAL SAYS, WTF? I REMIND HIM MY MOM HAS AN EYE APPOINTMENT AT 7:50. HE DOESN'T UNDERSTAND WHY I HAVE TO GET UP AT 4:30. FIRST, I HAVE TO HAVE PLENTY OF COFFEE AND CONTEMPLATION, THEN I HAVE TO POOP (DON'T WANT TO GET STUCK IN ATLANTA TRAFFIC WITH A COFFEE POO) AND THEN I HAVE TO GET SHOWERED AND TRY TO LOOK HALFWAY DECENT (MY MOM'S CORNEA DOC IS A HOTTIE). AFTER I EXPLAIN ALL THIS TO MR ANIMAL HE TOLD ME MY MOM'S DOCTOR IS GAY, I COULD STAY IN BED A FEW MORE MINUTES.

----------


## Suzanimal

MR ANIMAL LEARNED A LIFE SKILL

NAVIGATING THE GAY THRIFT STORE

MY BROTHERS SWEAR BY A THRIFT STORE IN THE GAYBORHOOD. THEY SAY IT'S THE BEST PLACE TO FIND REALLY NICE MENS CLOTHES. WELL, SINCE MR ANIMAL LOST A BUNCH OF WEIGHT THIS YEAR, HE WANTED A NEW NAVY BLUE SPORT COAT. I GOT HIM OTHER SPORT COATS BUT HE REALLY WANTED ONE IN NAVY AND COULDN'T FIND EXACTLY WHAT HE WAS LOOKING FOR. HE'S ALSO BEEN LOOKING FOR AN EXPENSIVE GOLF SHOE THAT NEVER SEEMS TO GO ON SALE. ANYWAY, HE HAPPENS TO BE RIDING BY THE GAY THRIFT STORE AND DECIDES TO POP IN. HE FOUND A NAVY BLUE CHAPS SPORT COAT THAT FIT HIM PERFECTLY - EVEN IN THE ARMS. POOR MR ANIMAL HAS SHORT ARMS, LIKE A T-REX. AND HE FOUND A BRAND NEW PAIR OF THE GOLF SHOES HE WANTED. HIS TOTAL FOR BOTH WAS $16. 

THE NAME OF THE STORE IS CALLED OUT OF THE CLOSET AND THEY DO FREE HIV TESTS ON WEDNESDAYS. http://outofthecloset.org/category/blog/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> MR ANIMAL LEARNED A LIFE SKILL
> 
> NAVIGATING THE GAY THRIFT STORE
> 
> MY BROTHERS SWEAR BY A THRIFT STORE IN THE GAYBORHOOD. THEY SAY IT'S THE BEST PLACE TO FIND REALLY NICE MENS CLOTHES. WELL, SINCE MR ANIMAL LOST A BUNCH OF WEIGHT THIS YEAR, HE WANTED A NEW NAVY BLUE SPORT COAT. I GOT HIM OTHER SPORT COATS BUT HE REALLY WANTED ONE IN NAVY AND COULDN'T FIND EXACTLY WHAT HE WAS LOOKING FOR. HE'S ALSO BEEN LOOKING FOR AN EXPENSIVE GOLF SHOE THAT NEVER SEEMS TO GO ON SALE. ANYWAY, HE HAPPENS TO BE RIDING BY THE GAY THRIFT STORE AND DECIDES TO POP IN. HE FOUND A NAVY BLUE CHAPS SPORT COAT THAT FIT HIM PERFECTLY - EVEN IN THE ARMS. POOR MR ANIMAL HAS SHORT ARMS, LIKE A T-REX. AND HE FOUND A BRAND NEW PAIR OF THE GOLF SHOES HE WANTED. HIS TOTAL FOR BOTH WAS $16. 
> 
> THE NAME OF THE STORE IS CALLED OUT OF THE CLOSET AND THEY DO FREE HIV TESTS ON WEDNESDAYS. http://outofthecloset.org/category/blog/


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PLACE DANKE WOULD REALLY LOVE.

----------


## Lucille

POOR SUZ, WHAT WITH MR. ANIMAL AND HIS T-REX ARMS AND GAY CLOTHES.  I'D SAY DEALING WITH THAT TAKES SOME LIFE SKILLS.




> THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PLACE DANKE WOULD REALLY LOVE.


GET A ROOM ALREADY.

I'VE BEEN LEARNING HOW TO BUILD A FIRE IN MY 1977 VERMONT CASTINGS VIGILANT WOOD STOVE.  WE LOVE IT, BUT WE'RE GOING TO TRY TO GET THE GLASS DOORS.

WE'RE BURNING THROUGH THE OAK LIKE A SUMBITCH!

----------


## Suzanimal

> POOR SUZ, WHAT WITH MR. ANIMAL AND HIS T-REX ARMS AND GAY CLOTHES.  I'D SAY DEALING WITH THAT TAKES SOME LIFE SKILLS.


GOOD THING GAY CLOTHES DON'T ACTUALLY MAKE YOU GAY. HIS T-REX ARMS ARE ONLY A PROBLEM WHEN HE'S TRYING TO FIND SLEEVES THAT AREN'T TOO LONG.






> GET A ROOM ALREADY.



LOL




> I'VE BEEN LEARNING HOW TO BUILD A FIRE IN MY 1977 VERMONT CASTINGS VIGILANT WOOD STOVE.  WE LOVE IT, BUT WE'RE GOING TO TRY TO GET THE GLASS DOORS.
> 
> WE'RE BURNING THROUGH THE OAK LIKE A SUMBITCH!


OH BOY, SHE'S BURNING $#@!. I WAS HOPING SHE WAS KILLING NUISANCE CRITTERS BUT BURNING'S GOOD TOO.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> GET A ROOM ALREADY.


I PREFER TO MOCK AND HARASS HIM PUBLICLY, THNX. ~HUGS~

----------


## Danke

> GET A ROOM ALREADY


*SHUDDERS AT THE THOUGHT.*

----------


## oyarde

> POOR SUZ, WHAT WITH MR. ANIMAL AND HIS T-REX ARMS AND GAY CLOTHES.  I'D SAY DEALING WITH THAT TAKES SOME LIFE SKILLS.
> 
> 
> 
> GET A ROOM ALREADY.
> 
> I'VE BEEN LEARNING HOW TO BUILD A FIRE IN MY 1977 VERMONT CASTINGS VIGILANT WOOD STOVE.  WE LOVE IT, BUT WE'RE GOING TO TRY TO GET THE GLASS DOORS.
> 
> WE'RE BURNING THROUGH THE OAK LIKE A SUMBITCH!


BEST THING TO CLEAN THE GLASS DOORS I HAD WAS A WET SOS PAD.

----------


## Suzanimal

> GET A ROOM ALREADY.


MAYBE THEY SHOULD START SLOW AND TAKE A TRIP TO THE GAY THRIFT STORE TOGETHER. DANKE SEEMS A LITTLE SHY AND IT COULD BE AN ICE BREAKER.

----------


## oyarde

I WON A T REX ARM IN A POKER GAME ON A RESERVATION WHEN I WAS ON A POACHING TRIP WHEN I WAS ABOUT 16. I HAD A HARD TIME BALANCING OUT ALL OF THE MEAT ON THE MOTORCYCLE. I HAD TO PUT MY RIFLE , SHOTGUN , FISHING POLE AND T REX ARM UP FRONT ON THE HANDLE BARS AND FRONT FENDER WITH MY BEER.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I WON A T REX ARM IN A POKER GAME ON A RESERVATION WHEN I WAS ON A POACHING TRIP WHEN I WAS ABOUT 16. I HAD A HARD TIME BALANCING OUT ALL OF THE MEAT ON THE MOTORCYCLE. I HAD TO PUT MY RIFLE , SHOTGUN , FISHING POLE AND T REX ARM UP FRONT ON THE HANDLE BARS AND FRONT FENDER WITH MY BEER.


AWESOME! I HOPE YOU KEEP IT IN A SAFE SPACE - ALONG WITH YOUR SCREWDRIVER MADE FROM SPACE AGE MATERIALS. I'M GOING TO FIGURE OUT A WAY TO GET THAT THING. I KNOW YOU'RE NOT INTERESTED IN MY VAT OF LUBE BUT MAYBE I CAN WORK OUT A DEAL WITH DANKE AND HB34 FOR SOMETHING YOU DO WANT.

----------


## Suzanimal

RPF'S SETTINGS

I WENT LOOKING FOR SOME NEW FLAIR FOR MUH SIDEBAR THE OTHER NIGHT AND DECIDED TO TURN ON STEALTH MODE TO SEE WHAT IT WAS LIKE BEING INVISIBLE. I'VE DECIDED IT'S NOT FOR ME. I FELT LIKE I WASN'T HERE EVEN WHEN I WAS. IT WAS CRAZY. ALSO, IT TURNS YOUR GREEN BALL YELLOW.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> MAYBE THEY SHOULD START SLOW AND TAKE A TRIP TO THE GAY THRIFT STORE TOGETHER. DANKE SEEMS A LITTLE SHY AND IT COULD BE AN ICE BREAKER.


HE'S ALREADY GOT EDUARDO. I DON'T SEE ANY SENSE TO GOING TO ONE OF DANKE'S GAY STORES OTHER THAN TO LAUGH AT HIM AND HIS FELLOW GAYS THERE. WHY DO YOU WANT ME TO GO, SUZ? HE'S RATHER CREEPY IN GENERAL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> AWESOME! I HOPE YOU KEEP IT IN A SAFE SPACE - ALONG WITH YOUR SCREWDRIVER MADE FROM SPACE AGE MATERIALS. I'M GOING TO FIGURE OUT A WAY TO GET THAT THING. I KNOW YOU'RE NOT INTERESTED IN MY VAT OF LUBE BUT MAYBE I CAN WORK OUT A DEAL WITH DANKE AND HB34 FOR SOMETHING YOU DO WANT.


I CAN HELP UNCLE OYARDE FIND INJUN CASINOS IN AZ IF THAT HELPS.

----------


## Suzanimal

CHRISTMAS SHOPPING

I BOUGHT MR ANIMAL A BALL SACK FOR HIS GOLF BALLS, A PAIR OF LOUDMOUTH GOLF SHORTS (AND A MATCHING PAIR FOR MYSELF I'M NOT SURE HE'LL LIKE THAT BUT I THINK IT'S CUTE), SOME MALLOWCUPS FOR HIS STOCKING (HE LOVES THOSE NASTY THINGS), SOMETHING NAUGHTY, SOME NEW SOCKS, AND SOME NEW UNDERPANTS. I SPLURGED AND GOT HIM SOME UNDER ARMOUR. HE LIKES THOSE BEST BUT I USUALLY BUY HIM ADIDAS WHEN THEY'RE ON SALE AT KOHLS. OH, AND I BOUGHT HIM SOME OUTDOOR SPEAKERS. WE HAVE A BEATS PILL THAT I USE BUT POOR MR ANIMAL IS NOT GOOD WITH TECHNOLOGY AND NEEDS SOMETHING MORE OLD SCHOOL. 

MR A'S NEW SHORTS


MY MATCHING SHORTS


HIS BALL SACK



I THOUGHT THIS ONE WAS FUNNY BUT HE'S NOT OLD ENOUGH FOR IT...

----------


## Suzanimal

OH, I ALMOST FORGOT, I ALSO GOT HIM A GOPHER DRIVER COVER BECAUSE HE'S A CADDYSHACK FAN.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> CHRISTMAS SHOPPING
> 
> I BOUGHT MR ANIMAL A BALL SACK FOR HIS GOLF BALLS, A PAIR OF LOUDMOUTH GOLF SHORTS (AND A MATCHING PAIR FOR MYSELF I'M NOT SURE HE'LL LIKE THAT BUT I THINK IT'S CUTE), SOME MALLOWCUPS FOR HIS STOCKING (HE LOVES THOSE NASTY THINGS), SOMETHING NAUGHTY, SOME NEW SOCKS, AND SOME NEW UNDERPANTS. I SPLURGED AND GOT HIM SOME UNDER ARMOUR. HE LIKES THOSE BEST BUT I USUALLY BUY HIM ADIDAS WHEN THEY'RE ON SALE AT KOHLS. OH, AND I BOUGHT HIM SOME OUTDOOR SPEAKERS. WE HAVE A BEATS PILL THAT I USE BUT POOR MR ANIMAL IS NOT GOOD WITH TECHNOLOGY AND NEEDS SOMETHING MORE OLD SCHOOL. 
> 
> MR A'S NEW SHORTS
> 
> 
> MY MATCHING SHORTS
> 
> ...


MRANIMAL SOUNDS FUN.

----------


## Danke

> CHRISTMAS SHOPPING
> 
> I BOUGHT MR ANIMAL A BALL SACK FOR HIS GOLF BALLS, A PAIR OF LOUDMOUTH GOLF SHORTS (AND A MATCHING PAIR FOR MYSELF I'M NOT SURE HE'LL LIKE THAT BUT I THINK IT'S CUTE), SOME MALLOWCUPS FOR HIS STOCKING (HE LOVES THOSE NASTY THINGS), SOMETHING NAUGHTY, SOME NEW SOCKS, AND SOME NEW UNDERPANTS. I SPLURGED AND GOT HIM SOME UNDER ARMOUR. HE LIKES THOSE BEST BUT I USUALLY BUY HIM ADIDAS WHEN THEY'RE ON SALE AT KOHLS. OH, AND I BOUGHT HIM SOME OUTDOOR SPEAKERS. WE HAVE A BEATS PILL THAT I USE BUT POOR MR ANIMAL IS NOT GOOD WITH TECHNOLOGY AND NEEDS SOMETHING MORE OLD SCHOOL. 
> 
> MR A'S NEW SHORTS
> 
> 
> MY MATCHING SHORTS
> 
> ...


A GOOD WIFE WOULD GET HIM A BALL WASHER TOO.

----------


## Danke

> MRANIMAL SOUNDS FUN.


ALTHOUGH MARRIED TO SUZANIMAL, I DOUBT HE'D MAKE AN EXCEPTION FOR YOU.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ALTHOUGH MARRIED TO SUZANIMAL, I DOUBT HE'D MAKE AN EXCEPTION FOR YOU.


NOT NECESSARY. I'M NOT A GOLF PERSON. I JUST FIND THE WAY GOLFERS DRESS TYPICALLY AMUSING.  ~HUGS DANKE~

----------


## Suzanimal

> MRANIMAL SOUNDS FUN.


LOL, HE'S A GOOD GUY. HE'S NOT OUTGOING BUT HE'S A GOOD SPORT.




> A GOOD WIFE WOULD GET HIM A BALL WASHER TOO.


HE HAS ONE.

----------


## Suzanimal

BUYING FURNITURE.

MY SONS AND THEIR FRIENDS BROKE OUR SOFA GOOFING OFF. ONE OF THE ARMS HAS COLLAPSED. WE TRIED FIXING IT BUT IT ONLY STAYED FOR A WEEK OR SO. AS SOON AS ONE OF THEM FLOPPED ON IT, IT BROKE AGAIN. ANYWAY, I WANT SOMETHING THAT LOOKS DECENT FOR CHRISTMAS. IT WAS KIND OF EMBARRASSING AT THANKSGIVING WITH MY BROKE ASS SOFA. SOMETHING'S ALWAYS JACKED IN THIS HOUSE AND I CATCH $#@! FROM MY BROTHERS ABOUT OUR BROKE ASS STUFF. ANYWAY, I FOUND A NICE SOFA WITH A CHAIR AND OTTOMAN FOR 200.00 ON OUR LOCAL BUY SELL TRADE FB GROUP. IT WAS OWNED BY AN OLD LADY WHO IS MOVING IN WITH HER SISTER. I PMED HER AND I GOT IT. YAY! I'M SO EXCITED THAT OUR LIVING ROOM WON'T HAVE THE TEENAGE FLOP HOUSE LOOK. I HAVEN'T HAD AN ADULT LIVING ROOM IN 17 YEARS AND IT'S GONNA BE SO NICE. WHEN MR ANIMAL AND I GOT MARRIED, I PICKED OUT A BEAUTIFUL OFF WHITE LINEN SOFA AND LOVE SEAT FROM THE STOREHOUSE. VERY EXPENSIVE AND FANCY BUT WHEN MY BOYS CAME ALONG, THEY TRASHED THAT DAMN THING. I WAS SO EMBARRASSED, I PUT IT ON THE STREET FOR THE TRASH MAN WITH A SLIPCOVER ON IT. MY NUMBER TWO SON PUT CHOCOLATE HAND PRINTS ALL OVER IT. MY DECORATING STYLE IS EVOLVING. IT WAS EARLY CHILDHOOD, SLOWLY TRANSFORMING INTO TEENAGE FLOPHOUSE AND NOW I FEEL LIKE I'M MOVING INTO ADULTHOOD. I FEEL SO RESPONSIBLE.

----------


## Suzanimal

SOFA DID NOT WORK OUT.  MR ANIMAL AND THE BOYS WENT TO GET IT AND MR ANIMAL HAD AN ALLERGIC REACTION. I ASKED IF SHE HAD CATS AND TOLD THE DUM-DUM MR A WAS ALLERGIC AND SHE TOLD ME SHE DIDN'T HAVE A CAT. WHAT SHE FAILED TO MENTION WAS THAT SHE HAD A CAT BUT RECENTLY RE-HOMED IT BECAUSE HER SISTER DOESN'T LIKE CATS. 

MAYBE I CAN FIND A CINDER BLOCK TO STICK UNDER THE ARM OF MY SOFA.

----------


## Suzanimal

GIVING MR ANIMAL TECHNICAL SUPPORT

AKA THE BLIND LEADING THE BLINDER

MR ANIMAL CALLED AND NEEDED HELP CONVERTING AND ATTACHING FILE FOR THE LIQUOR LICENSE RENEWAL SO HE CALLED...ME? LOL! WE FINALLY GOT THROUGH IT WHEN I FIGURED OUT WHAT HE MEANT BY "THE $#@!Y $#@! BUTTON" BUT AFTER HE CLICKED SEND, THE GOVERNMENT WEBSITE TOLD HIM THERE WAS AN UNEXPECTED ERROR WITH THE SITE. HE WAS SO MAD, I THOUGHT HE WAS GOING TO STROKE OUT ON ME.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> GIVING MR ANIMAL TECHNICAL SUPPORT
> 
> AKA THE BLIND LEADING THE BLINDER
> 
> MR ANIMAL CALLED AND NEEDED HELP CONVERTING AND ATTACHING FILE FOR THE LIQUOR LICENSE RENEWAL SO HE CALLED...ME? LOL! WE FINALLY GOT THROUGH IT WHEN I FIGURED OUT WHAT HE MEANT BY "THE $#@!Y $#@! BUTTON" BUT AFTER HE CLICKED SEND, THE GOVERNMENT WEBSITE TOLD HIM THERE WAS AN UNEXPECTED ERROR WITH THE SITE. HE WAS SO MAD, I THOUGHT HE WAS GOING TO STROKE OUT ON ME.


SEEMS LIKE YOU GOT 3 LIFESKILLS' PRACTICE FOR THE PRICE OF 1. GOOD WORK, SUZ!  ~HUGS!~

----------


## Suzanimal

DRAMA

MY CRAZY NIECE SIGNED A PLEA DEAL AND GOT THREE MONTHS IN JAIL. SO HER CRAZY HUSBAND CALLS ME AND ASKED ME TO HELP HIM WITH THE KIDS AND WAS TELLING ME HE'S GETTING A LANDLINE AND GOING TO DO ALL KINDS OF PROJECTS AROUND THEIR HOUSE. OF COURSE, I SAY I'LL HELP WITH THE KIDS BUT THEN MY CRAZY SISTER-IN-LAW (HUSBAND'S SISTER - NIECE'S MOTHER) CALLED AND TOLD ME THEY LOST THEIR HOUSE (FORECLOSURE AND THEY HAVE TO BE OUT BY NEXT WEDNESDAY) AND ASKED ME TO HELP THEM MOVE IN WITH HER THIS WEEKEND. OH, AND SHE WANTS ME TO TAKE THEIR DOG. I LOVE THEIR DOG BUT MR ANIMAL ISN'T AN ANIMAL LOVER. AS A MATTER OF FACT, HE TOLD ME AFTER MY DOGE DIES, I COULDN'T HAVE ANYMORE PETS. MY CRAZY SIL SAYS SHE CAN'T TAKE THE DOG BECAUSE SHE'S AFRAID A HAWK WILL GET IT. IT'S A WIENER DOG AND I SUSPECT HE'S TOO BIG FOR A HAWK BUT WHAT DO I KNOW?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> DRAMA
> 
> MY CRAZY NIECE SIGNED A PLEA DEAL AND GOT THREE MONTHS IN JAIL. SO HER CRAZY HUSBAND CALLS ME AND ASKED ME TO HELP HIM WITH THE KIDS AND WAS TELLING ME HE'S GETTING A LANDLINE AND GOING TO DO ALL KINDS OF PROJECTS AROUND THEIR HOUSE. OF COURSE, I SAY I'LL HELP WITH THE KIDS BUT THEN MY CRAZY SISTER-IN-LAW (HUSBAND'S SISTER - NIECE'S MOTHER) CALLED AND TOLD ME THEY LOST THEIR HOUSE (FORECLOSURE AND THEY HAVE TO BE OUT BY NEXT WEDNESDAY) AND ASKED ME TO HELP THEM MOVE IN WITH HER THIS WEEKEND. OH, AND SHE WANTS ME TO TAKE THEIR DOG. I LOVE THEIR DOG BUT MR ANIMAL ISN'T AN ANIMAL LOVER. AS A MATTER OF FACT, HE TOLD ME AFTER MY DOGE DIES, I COULDN'T HAVE ANYMORE PETS. MY CRAZY SIL SAYS SHE CAN'T TAKE THE DOG BECAUSE SHE'S AFRAID A HAWK WILL GET IT. IT'S A WIENER DOG AND I SUSPECT HE'S TOO BIG FOR A HAWK BUT WHAT DO I KNOW?


WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A DOGE AND A DOG?

----------


## Suzanimal

> WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A DOGE AND A DOG?


A FUNNY HAT.

----------


## Suzanimal

CLEANING OUT CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS

I DECIDED TO SCALE BACK MY GRISWOLDESQUE DISPLAY THIS YEAR AND STARTED GETTING HARDCORE EDITING CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS. I WAS DOING GREAT UNTIL THE BOYS GOT HOME FROM THE GYM AND INFORMED ME THAT THE NUTCRACKERS ARE AWESOME AND CAN'T LEAVE AND THE HUGE INFLATABLE YARD SANTA IS GREAT AND NONE OF THE ORNAMENTS CAN GO BECAUSE OF SENTIMENTAL VALUE AND MR ANIMAL SEZ HE'S DEFINITELY GOING TO PUT THE TWO EXTRA BINS OF LIGHTS UP RIGHT AFTER GOLF TOMORROW BUT WE CAN'T GET RID OF THEM. HE WAS THE ONE PISSING AND MOANING ABOUT ALL THE CHRISTMAS CRAP AND HE WAS THE PRIME OFFENDER IN PURGING MY PURGE. SERIOUSLY, WE HAVE THREE CHRISTMAS TREES. IT'S RIDICULOUS. I HAD A HUGE BIN OF STUFF READY FOR DONATION AND NOW I HAVE A PLATTER AND A LOPSIDED CERAMIC TREE THAT LIGHTS UP FROM THE INSIDE (I FANCIED MYSELF A CERAMIC CRAFTER AT ONE POINT).

----------


## Suzanimal

ALMOST DONE CHRISTMAS SHOPPING.

I THINK I FINALLY FOUND A DRESS SHIRT FOR MR ANIMAL. HE'S A TOUGH FIT - 19" NECK AND 33 ARMS BUT HE CAN'T WEAR A REGULAR FIT BECAUSE THERE'S TOO MUCH FABRIC IN THE WAIST. HE HAS A 34" WAIST. HE CAN'T WEAR A SLIM FIT BECAUSE HE'S GOT HUGE ARMS AND SHOULDERS. I FOUND AN ATHLETIC/FITTED CUT ON AMAZON AND FROM THE REVIEWS, IT SEEMS LIKE THAT'S THE FIT HE NEEDS. POOR MR ANIMAL HAS BEEN WEARING A HORRIBLY ILL FITTING SHIRT SINCE HE LOST HIS BELLY BECAUSE HE COULDN'T FIND THE RIGHT SIZE.

----------


## Lucille

I TOLD DH THAT   @Suzanimal SAID WEARING CROCS DON'T MAKE YOU GAY SO HE LET ME BUY HIM SOME.  HE LOVES THEM, AND SAYS THEY MAKE HIS MORTON'S NEUROMA FEEL BETTER.  I LOVE THEM TOO.

MADE EGGS BENEDICT THIS MORNING BUT MY HOLLANDAISE SEPARATED, SO I ADDED SOME WHIPPING CREAM AND WHISKED IT FOR A MINUTE, AND IT BINDED JUST FINE, AND IT WAS DELICIOUS.  I'VE BEEN EATING LOW CARB SINCE MY LAST APPLE FAST, SO I USED SLIVERED ALMONDS RATHER THAN ENGLISH MUFFINS.  IT WAS NICE TO HAVE THE CRUNCH.

I AM ALSO GETTING RID OF A LOT OF OLD CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS.  WE MOVED TO A SMALLER PLACE AND DON'T HAVE THE ROOM.  IT FEELS GOOD TO GET RID OF STUFF.  IT'S BAD FENG SHUI TO HAVE CLUTTER AND BOXES OF $#@! YOU NEVER USE.

----------


## Lucille

SPEAKING OF FENG SHUI, IF ANYONE WANTS ME TO FENG SHUI THEIR HOME OR BUSINESS, ALL I NEED IS A FLOOR PLAN, AND WHICH DIRECTION YOUR FRONT DOOR FACES.  I'LL GET YOUR QI FLOWING RIGHT AND PROPER.  I DO THE BLACK HAT SECT METHOD.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ALMOST DONE CHRISTMAS SHOPPING.
> 
> I THINK I FINALLY FOUND A DRESS SHIRT FOR MR ANIMAL. HE'S A TOUGH FIT - 19" NECK AND 33 ARMS BUT HE CAN'T WEAR A REGULAR FIT BECAUSE THERE'S TOO MUCH FABRIC IN THE WAIST. HE HAS A 34" WAIST. HE CAN'T WEAR A SLIM FIT BECAUSE HE'S GOT HUGE ARMS AND SHOULDERS. I FOUND AN ATHLETIC/FITTED CUT ON AMAZON AND FROM THE REVIEWS, IT SEEMS LIKE THAT'S THE FIT HE NEEDS. POOR MR ANIMAL HAS BEEN WEARING A HORRIBLY ILL FITTING SHIRT SINCE HE LOST HIS BELLY BECAUSE HE COULDN'T FIND THE RIGHT SIZE.


OH, YOU'RE ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE WHO GIVES OUT CLOTHES FOR HOLIDAY GIFTS. CHILDREN EVERYWHERE HATE YOU PEOPLE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> OH, YOU'RE ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE WHO GIVES OUT CLOTHES FOR HOLIDAY GIFTS. CHILDREN EVERYWHERE HATE YOU PEOPLE.


I JUST GOT MR ANIMAL A FUN GIFT. GROUPON HAS A COUPON CODE FOR 10 OFF 30 AND I JUST BOUGHT US A GUN RANGE PACKAGE FOR TWO THAT INCLUDES AMMO AND EVERYTHING FOR 20.00. THE REVIEWS ON THE PLACE ARE GREAT AND SAID IF YOU GO DURING THE DAY IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WEEK, THE MEN THAT WORK THERE WILL GIVE YOU FREE LESSONS. MR ANIMAL CAN SHOOT WELL BUT I SUCK AND HE'S MEAN TO ME. HOPEFULLY, I CAN GET SOME LESSONS FOR SOMEONE NICE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> OH, YOU'RE ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE WHO GIVES OUT CLOTHES FOR HOLIDAY GIFTS. CHILDREN EVERYWHERE HATE YOU PEOPLE.


THE LITTLE BASTARDS BETTER NOT COMPLAIN ABOUT THE CLOTHES BECAUSE THEY ALSO GOT FANCY NEW GAMING COMPUTERS. I'M STILL LOOKING FOR ONE THING FOR MY OLDEST SON - AN ORANGE, FLEECE, 1/2 ZIP HOODIE. I BOUGHT ONE FOR HIM WHEN HE WAS ABOUT 11 IN A MENS LARGE. IT WAS WAY TOO BIG FOR HIM AT THE TIME BUT WE USED IT FOR CAMPING. HE COULD WEAR MULTIPLE LAYERS UNDER IT, IT HAD A HOOD, WAS EASY TO GET OFF BECAUSE OF THE 1/2 ZIP FEATURE, AND IT WAS BRIGHT ORANGE SO IT WAS EASY FOR ME TO KEEP AN EYE ON HIM. FAST FORWARD 6 YEARS AND THE KID IS STILL WEARING THE UGLY ASS WORN OUT HOODIE. HE SAYS IT'S HIS SIGNATURE PIECE OF CLOTHING. THE THING HAS BURN HOLES ALL IN FROM STANDING AROUND FIRES AND MULTIPLE MYSTERY STAINS - IT'S DISGUSTING. OVER THE YEARS, I'VE BOUGHT HIM ALL KINDS OF NICE HOODIES - UNDER ARMOUR, NIKE, YOU NAME IT BUT HE REFUSES TO WEAR THEM. SO I'M STILL LOOKING FOR AN ORANGE HOODIE - BEEN SEARCHING EBAY AND EVERYTHING AND CAN'T FIND WHAT HE LIKES. GRRRR

----------


## tod evans

> THE LITTLE BASTARDS BETTER NOT COMPLAIN ABOUT THE CLOTHES BECAUSE THEY ALSO GOT FANCY NEW GAMING COMPUTERS. I'M STILL LOOKING FOR ONE THING FOR MY OLDEST SON - AN ORANGE, FLEECE, 1/2 ZIP HOODIE. I BOUGHT ONE FOR HIM WHEN HE WAS ABOUT 11 IN A MENS LARGE. IT WAS WAY TOO BIG FOR HIM AT THE TIME BUT WE USED IT FOR CAMPING. HE COULD WEAR MULTIPLE LAYERS UNDER IT, IT HAD A HOOD, WAS EASY TO GET OFF BECAUSE OF THE 1/2 ZIP FEATURE, AND IT WAS BRIGHT ORANGE SO IT WAS EASY FOR ME TO KEEP AN EYE ON HIM. FAST FORWARD 6 YEARS AND THE KID IS STILL WEARING THE UGLY ASS WORN OUT HOODIE. HE SAYS IT'S HIS SIGNATURE PIECE OF CLOTHING. THE THING HAS BURN HOLES ALL IN FROM STANDING AROUND FIRES AND MULTIPLE MYSTERY STAINS - IT'S DISGUSTING. OVER THE YEARS, I'VE BOUGHT HIM ALL KINDS OF NICE HOODIES - UNDER ARMOUR, NIKE, YOU NAME IT BUT HE REFUSES TO WEAR THEM. SO I'M STILL LOOKING FOR AN ORANGE HOODIE - BEEN SEARCHING EBAY AND EVERYTHING AND CAN'T FIND WHAT HE LIKES. GRRRR


SHOPPING IS NOT A SKILL!

GET YOUR SEWING MACHINE OUT, A FULL BOX OF WINE AND GET TO PRACTICING 'LIFESKILLS'...

----------


## Suzanimal

> I TOLD DH THAT   @Suzanimal SAID WEARING CROCS DON'T MAKE YOU GAY SO HE LET ME BUY HIM SOME.  HE LOVES THEM, AND SAYS THEY MAKE HIS MORTON'S NEUROMA FEEL BETTER.  I LOVE THEM TOO.


CROCS ARE SO COMFORTABLE AND THEY HAVE SOME GREAT STYLES. MY SON WEARS THESE AND I LOVE THE WEDGES. THESE ARE MY FAVORITES, I HAVE THEM IN EVERY COLOR.




> MADE EGGS BENEDICT THIS MORNING BUT MY HOLLANDAISE SEPARATED, SO I ADDED SOME WHIPPING CREAM AND WHISKED IT FOR A MINUTE, AND IT BINDED JUST FINE, AND IT WAS DELICIOUS.  I'VE BEEN EATING LOW CARB SINCE MY LAST APPLE FAST, SO I USED SLIVERED ALMONDS RATHER THAN ENGLISH MUFFINS.  IT WAS NICE TO HAVE THE CRUNCH.


MISSING THE CRUNCH IS THE HARDEST PART OF PALEO.




> I AM ALSO GETTING RID OF A LOT OF OLD CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS.  WE MOVED TO A SMALLER PLACE AND DON'T HAVE THE ROOM.  IT FEELS GOOD TO GET RID OF STUFF.  IT'S BAD FENG SHUI TO HAVE CLUTTER AND BOXES OF $#@! YOU NEVER USE.


WELL, I MANAGED TO GET RID OF ONE STINKIN' PLATTER.  MY MAMA FISHED THE CRAPPY CERAMIC TREE I MADE OUT OF THE GOODWILL BECAUSE SHE SAID IT HAD SENTIMENTAL VALUE. I'M NO ARTIST, NOTHING I'VE MADE IS WORTH KEEPING.

----------


## Suzanimal

> SHOPPING IS NOT A SKILL!
> 
> GET YOUR SEWING MACHINE OUT, A FULL BOX OF WINE AND GET TO PRACTICING 'LIFESKILLS'...


LOL, HE'LL BE 40 AND LOOK LIKE A TRAFFIC CONE BY THE TIME I GET DONE WITH THAT DAMN HOODIE. PLUS, CONSIDERING HOW MANY BOXES OF WINE IT WILL TAKE, IT'S CHEAPER TO BUY IT.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY

I HAD AN OXYGEN FACIAL. IT WAS WONDERFUL. WHEN I GOT HOME, MR ANIMAL AND MY OLDEST SON WERE MAKING LUNCH AND I ASKED THEM HOW I LOOKED. THEY SAID I LOOKED THE SAME BUT GREASIER.  I DIDN'T COMPLAIN BECAUSE LUNCH SMELLED GOOD AND THEY WERE WILLING TO SHARE. I GOT A FEW BITES OF STEAK, SOME MUSHROOMS, AND SOME SWEET KALE SALAD. 

I SAW THIS MEME AND IT REMINDED ME OF THIS THREAD.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY
> 
> I HAD AN OXYGEN FACIAL. IT WAS WONDERFUL. WHEN I GOT HOME, MR ANIMAL AND MY OLDEST SON WERE MAKING LUNCH AND I ASKED THEM HOW I LOOKED. THEY SAID I LOOKED THE SAME BUT GREASIER.  I DIDN'T COMPLAIN BECAUSE LUNCH SMELLED GOOD AND THEY WERE WILLING TO SHARE. I GOT A FEW BITES OF STEAK, SOME MUSHROOMS, AND SOME SWEET KALE SALAD. 
> 
> I SAW THIS MEME AND IT REMINDED ME OF THIS THREAD.


KALE IS A DISGUSTING EXCUSE FOR A VEGETABLE. IT IS NOT ALLOWED ANYWHERE NEAR MY FOOD SUPPLY.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY

OTHER PEOPLES KIDS AND DOGS...

MR ANIMAL SIGNED ME UP TO TAKE PICTURES OF KIDS WITH SANTA AT THE MEN'S CLUB ANNUAL BREAKFAST WITH SANTA AT OUR CHURCH. WHAT A FIASCO. THE KIDS WERE SWEET, THE PARENTS WERE ALL RIGHT BUT THEY WERE GETTING ON MY NERVES BY THE AFTERNOON. I DON'T UNDERSTAND FORCING SOME POOR KID TO SIT IN SANTAS LAP WHEN THEY DON'T WANT TO. I HATED SANTA. WE HAVE EXACTLY TWO PHOTOGRAPHS OF ME WITH SANTA. IN THE FIRST ONE I'M ONLY TWO MONTHS OLD AND DIDN'T KNOW BETTER IN THE SECOND ONE, I'M ABOUT 3 AND I'M SCREAMING WHILST MY BROTHER LOOKS ON SHOCKED. APPARENTLY, I TOLD MY DAD TO SHOOT SANTA. THEY NEVER TOOK ME TO SEE HIM AGAIN. 

WHEN I GOT HOME FROM MY DAY WITH SANTA (WHO HAPPENED TO BE HANDICAPPED BUT HE'S THE ONLY GUY IN THE MEN'S CLUB WITH A COOL BEARD - A LITTLE BOY PULLED IT TODAY, BTW. THAT WAS PRETTY FUNNY) MY CRAZY SIL CALLED AND ASKED ME TO KEEP MY CRAZY NIECE'S DOG UNTIL HE WENT TO HIS FOREVER HOME. I FOUND THE DOG A GOOD HOME FOR HER AND SHE CAN'T KEEP HIM FOR ON NIGHT? I SAID FINE BUT I WAS WORRIED ABOUT HOW THE DOGE WOULD TAKE IT. THE DOGE IS ON A STRICT SCHEDULE AND I WASN'T SURE HE'D BE COOL WITH A HYPER CHI-WEENIE (dachshund chihuahua mix). CUTE DOG BUT WAY TOO MUCH ENERGY. THE DOGE HAS BEEN PRETTY GOOD. HE LET THE CHI-WEENIE SNIFF HIS BUTT AND DIDN'T MIND IT EATING HIS FOOD OR ANYTHING BUT WHEN IT POKED HIM (PROBABLY CHECKING TO SEE IF HE WAS ALIVE), I HEARD HIM GROWL. HE DIDN'T SNARL OR EVEN LIFT HIS HEAD, HE JUST SAID, HMMMM...CHI-WEENIE'S MOSTLY LEFT HIM ALONE EXCEPT FOR STOPPING TO SNIFF HIM OCCASIONALLY. MR ANIMAL SEEMS TO LIKE THE CHI-WEENIE. I CAUGHT HIM SNUGGLING WITH IT BUT I'M NOT FEELING IT WITH THIS DOG. HE'S TOO NERVOUS. MUST BE THE CHI PART. I'LL BE GLAD TO SEE THIS DOG GO TOMORROW.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY

I'M GETTING A NEW (TO ME) SOFA!!! YAY!!! MY KIDS BROKE THE ARM ON MY SOFA GOOFING OFF AND I'VE BEEN TRYING TO FIND SOMETHING TO GET US BY UNTIL THESE HOOLIGANS ARE OUT OF THE HOUSE. BEEN WATCHING OUR LOCAL BUY SELL TRADE GROUPS FOR SOMETHING USED BUT NICE. I DON'T WANT TO SPEND A BUNCH OF MONEY FOR SOMETHING MY TEENAGERS AND THEIR FRIENDS ARE GOING TO WOLLER ALL OVER. I'VE CONTACTED ABOUT 10 PEOPLE BUT I WAS TOO LATE OR THEY HAD CATS (MR ANIMAL'S ALLERGIC) BUT I FINALLY GOT ONE TODAY. I TOLD MY SONS THEY'RE GOING TO PICK IT UP EARLY SATURDAY MORNING AND THEY HAD THE NERVE TO WHINE ABOUT IT. THEY DON'T MIND GETTING IT, THEY JUST DIDN'T WANT TO HAVE TO GET UP AT 7:30 ON SATURDAY. I SAID, WHO BROKE MY SOFA? *SHEEPISH LOOKS* I TOLD THEM IF THEY SO MUCH AS LOOKED TIRED SATURDAY MORNING, I WAS GONNA MAKE THEM PAY FOR IT.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL

WORRYING 

MY SONS WENT TO A 7 O'CLOCK MOVIE (STAR WARS) 15 MINUTES AWAY AND THEY'RE NOT HOME YET.  I'M GETTING VERY WORRIED ABOUT THE LITTLE $#@!S. THEY DON'T HAVE HAVE A PHONE AND IT'S TIMES LIKE THIS THAT I SERIOUSLY CONSIDER GETTING THEM ONE - OR A BEEPER. DO THEY STILL MAKE BEEPERS?

EDIT...

THEY'RE FINE. THE 7 MOVIE WAS SOLD OUT SO THEY WENT TO THE 8 O'CLOCK MOVIE. I'M PICKING THEM UP A $#@!TY FLIP PHONE TOMORROW. I'M GETTING TOO OLD TO SIT UP WORRYING.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFE SKILL
> 
> WORRYING 
> 
> MY SONS WENT TO A 7 O'CLOCK MOVIE (STAR WARS) 15 MINUTES AWAY AND THEY'RE NOT HOME YET.  I'M GETTING VERY WORRIED ABOUT THE LITTLE $#@!S. THEY DON'T HAVE HAVE A PHONE AND IT'S TIMES LIKE THIS THAT I SERIOUSLY CONSIDER GETTING THEM ONE - OR A BEEPER. DO THEY STILL MAKE BEEPERS?
> 
> EDIT...
> 
> THEY'RE FINE. THE 7 MOVIE WAS SOLD OUT SO THEY WENT TO THE 8 O'CLOCK MOVIE. I'M PICKING THEM UP A $#@!TY FLIP PHONE TOMORROW. I'M GETTING TOO OLD TO SIT UP WORRYING.


IF THE 7 OCLOCK IS SOLD OUT THAT GIVES TIME TO FIND SOME HONIES TO SIT AT THE 8 OCLOCK WITH.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IF THE 7 OCLOCK IS SOLD OUT THAT GIVES TIME TO FIND SOME HONIES TO SIT AT THE 8 OCLOCK WITH.


YOU'D THINK BUT THEY DON'T HAVE ANY GAME, BLESS THEIR HEARTS. THEY SPRAYED THEMSELVES DOWN WITH AXE BEFORE THEY LEFT AND AS THEY PASSED BY MY MOM AND SHE GOT A WHIFF OF THEM SHE TOLD THEM THEY SMELLED LIKE LOW RENT GIGOLOS. THAT STUFF IS THE BEST TEENAGE BIRTH CONTROL IN THE WORLD, BTW.

FALSE ADVERTISING, LOL.




THEY WENT CHRISTMAS SHOPPING. MY YOUNGEST SON TOLD ME MY OLDEST SON WANTED TO BUY ME THE EXTENDED CUT DVD/BLURAY SUICIDE SQUAD MOVIE. HE WANTS THAT MOVIE FOR CHRISTMAS AND IS AFRAID HE'S NOT GETTING IT BUT HIS BROTHER ALREADY BOUGHT IT FOR HIM AND MANAGED TO CONVINCE HIM THAT I WOULDN'T LIKE THAT FOR CHRISTMAS. I DUNNO WHAT THEY ENDED UP GETTING ME.

----------


## Suzanimal

THIS IS THE WRONG WAY TO SPREAD ANARCHY. AND FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DON'T GET YOUR GIRL A CAN OF THIS $#@!.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL DECORATING

MR ANIMAL IS TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW A NEW SOFA TURNED SPAWNED A NEW RUG, NEW PAINT, A FEW LAMP REDOS, AND A FURNITURE BUILDING PROJECT FOR HIM. I TOLD HIM I WAS JUST THINKING AND HE TOLD ME HE LIKES ME BETTER WHEN I'M NOT THINKING.  

I HAVEN'T EVEN MENTIONED THE NEW THROW PILLOWS AND COFFEE TABLE ACCESSORIES I'VE BEEN EYEING. I WAS AFRAID HE WOULD STROKE OUT. POOR MR ANIMAL CAN ONLY HANDLE MY IDEAS IN SMALL DOSES.

----------


## tod evans

> LIFE SKILL DECORATING
> 
> MR ANIMAL IS TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW A NEW SOFA TURNED SPAWNED A NEW RUG, NEW PAINT, A FEW LAMP REDOS, AND A FURNITURE BUILDING PROJECT FOR HIM. I TOLD HIM I WAS JUST THINKING AND HE TOLD ME HE LIKES ME BETTER WHEN I'M NOT THINKING.  
> 
> I HAVEN'T EVEN MENTIONED THE NEW THROW PILLOWS AND COFFEE TABLE ACCESSORIES I'VE BEEN EYEING. I WAS AFRAID HE WOULD STROKE OUT. POOR MR ANIMAL CAN ONLY HANDLE MY IDEAS IN SMALL DOSES.


HINT.

THE IDEAS ARE FINE IT'S THE MONEY AND WORK REQUIRED THAT CAUSE PROBLEMS.

SCHEDULE ALL CHANGES TO HAPPEN WHILE HE'S AT WORK THEN DON'T MESS WITH STUFF FOR AT LEAST 2 MONTHS.

THIS WILL REQUIRE PLANNING AND FORETHOUGHT ON YOUR PART.

----------


## Suzanimal

> HINT.
> 
> THE IDEAS ARE FINE IT'S THE MONEY AND WORK REQUIRED THAT CAUSE PROBLEMS.
> 
> SCHEDULE ALL CHANGES TO HAPPEN WHILE HE'S AT WORK THEN DON'T MESS WITH STUFF FOR AT LEAST 2 MONTHS.
> 
> THIS WILL REQUIRE PLANNING AND FORETHOUGHT ON YOUR PART.


IT'S NOT REALLY THE MONEY, IT'S THE CHANGE. MR ANIMAL DOESN'T LIKE CHANGE. I MOVED THE SCISSORS 15 YEARS AGO AND HE STILL CAN'T FIND THEM. I THINK HE THINKS MY UTERUS IS A HOMING DEVICE. HE WILL WALK UPSTAIRS TO FIND ME TO ASK IF WE HAVE ANY HAM IN THE FRIDGE AND I HAVE TO ASK IF HE LOOKED IN THE REFRIGERATOR. 

MR A: DO WE HAVE ANYMORE HAM?
ME: DID YOU LOOK IN THE FRIDGE?
MR A: WHERE IN THE FRIDGE?
ME: IN THE MEAT DRAWER?

5 MINUTES LATER...

MR A YELLING UPSTAIRS: I DON'T SEE THE $#@!ING HAM.
*I RUN DOWN STARS, MOVE THE CHEESE THAT'S SITTING ON THE $#@!ING HAM AND GIVE HIM THE STINK EYE*

MR A: WELL, YOU DIDN'T SAY IT WAS UNDER THE CHEESE.

----------


## tod evans

> IT'S NOT REALLY THE MONEY, *IT'S THE CHANGE. MR ANIMAL DOESN'T LIKE CHANGE*. I MOVED THE SCISSORS 15 YEARS AGO AND HE STILL CAN'T FIND THEM. I THINK HE THINKS MY UTERUS IS A HOMING DEVICE. HE WILL WALK UPSTAIRS TO FIND ME TO ASK IF WE HAVE ANY HAM IN THE FRIDGE AND I HAVE TO ASK IF HE LOOKED IN THE REFRIGERATOR. 
> 
> MR A: DO WE HAVE ANYMORE HAM?
> ME: DID YOU LOOK IN THE FRIDGE?
> MR A: WHERE IN THE FRIDGE?
> ME: IN THE MEAT DRAWER?
> 
> 5 MINUTES LATER...
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHY YOU DO IT ALL AT ONCE WHILE HE'S AT WORK, NO NEW THROW PILLOWS OR LAMPSHADES 3 WEEKS LATER..

AND WHAT IN THE SAM HELL ARE YOU DOING UPSTAIRS WHEN YOUR OL' MAN NEEDS A HAM SAMMICH?

----------


## Suzanimal

> AND WHAT IN THE SAM HELL ARE YOU DOING UPSTAIRS WHEN YOUR OL' MAN NEEDS A HAM SAMMICH?


TRYING TO HAVE A SUDOOKIE IN PEACE. IF I BUG HIM ON THE POTTY I GET YELLED AT, IF HE BUGS ME ON THE POTTY I GET YELLED AT - THAT'S NOT COOL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THIS IS THE WRONG WAY TO SPREAD ANARCHY. AND FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DON'T GET YOUR GIRL A CAN OF THIS $#@!.


NOW I'M TEMPTED TO GET A CAN FOR YOU JUST TO ANNOY YOU.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TRYING TO HAVE A SUDOOKIE IN PEACE. IF I BUG HIM ON THE POTTY I GET YELLED AT, IF HE BUGS ME ON THE POTTY I GET YELLED AT - THAT'S NOT COOL.


THE ANIMAL FAMILY NEEDS TO LEARN HOW TO USE THE BATHROOM DOOR LOCK.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THE ANIMAL FAMILY NEEDS TO LEARN HOW TO USE THE BATHROOM DOOR LOCK.


THE LAST TIME I LOCKED THE BATHROOM DOOR WAS WHEN MR ANIMAL CAME HOME WITH BREWSTER'S ICE CREAM WAFFLE CONE SUNDAES RIGHT AFTER I BATHED THE KIDS AND GOT THEM READY FOR BED. I LOCKED MYSELF IN THE BATHROOM AND ATE ALL THE ICE CREAM. THE KIDS WERE BANGING ON THE DOOR WONDERING WHAT I WAS DOING IN THERE AND I ALMOST FELT BAD BUT THE ICE CREAM HELPED ME THROUGH IT. NOT MY FINEST MOMMY MOMENT BUT I GOTTA GIVE THEM SOMETHING TO DISCUSS WITH THEIR THERAPIST.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL...STAYING ALIVE.

I CAUGHT SOMETHING AND WOKE UP YESTERDAY NOT FEELING WELL. BY THE END OF THE THE DAY, I WAS FULL BLOWN SICK. I WOKE UP THIS MORNING IN A BED FULL OF SNOTTY TISSUES. 

OH WELL, CHRISTMAS WAS GOOD. I GOT A COOL WONDER WOMAN MUG AND MR A HAD A T-SHIRT MADE FOR ME THAT SAYS TROPHY WIFE. I WORE IT ON CHRISTMAS AND MY BROTHER SAID I WAS MORE LIKE A PARTICIPATION PRIZE WIFE AND ANOTHER SAID I WAS AN HONORABLE MENTION WIFE, AT BEST. THEY'RE JUST JEALOUS.

I NEED SOME OF THIS STUFF, NYQUIL ISN'T DOING IT FOR ME.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THE LAST TIME I LOCKED THE BATHROOM DOOR WAS WHEN MR ANIMAL CAME HOME WITH BREWSTER'S ICE CREAM WAFFLE CONE SUNDAES RIGHT AFTER I BATHED THE KIDS AND GOT THEM READY FOR BED. I LOCKED MYSELF IN THE BATHROOM AND ATE ALL THE ICE CREAM. THE KIDS WERE BANGING ON THE DOOR WONDERING WHAT I WAS DOING IN THERE AND I ALMOST FELT BAD BUT THE ICE CREAM HELPED ME THROUGH IT. NOT MY FINEST MOMMY MOMENT BUT I GOTTA GIVE THEM SOMETHING TO DISCUSS WITH THEIR THERAPIST.


THEY MAY NARC ON YOU TO YOUR PRIEST DURING CONFESSION, THOUGH...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL...TOLERATING A SPLINT. HAVING A SPRAINED FINGER REALLY SUCKS. AND I THOUGHT GYMNASTICS WOULD BE FUN.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TODAY'S LIFESKILL: BEGINNING TO LEARN TO READ ARABIC. FOR FUN, ENLIGHTENMENT, AND TO BE ABLE TO UNDERSTAND A LITURGICAL LANGUAGE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> TODAY'S LIFESKILL: BEGINNING TO LEARN TO READ ARABIC. FOR FUN, ENLIGHTENMENT, AND TO BE ABLE TO UNDERSTAND A LITURGICAL LANGUAGE.


لطيف


^THAT'S IN ALL CAPS, BTW.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL

LIQUIDS COMING OUT OF WRONG HOLE.

REMEMBER THOSE KIDS IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL WHO COULD SQUIRT MILK OUT OF THEIR EYES? I NEVER COULD DO IT BUT JUST NOW I TOOK A SIP OF COFFEE AND BLEW MY NOSE REAL HARD (STILL GETTING OVER A COLD) AND SOME COFFEE CAME OUT OF MY EYE. o_0

I'M HAVING MIXED FEELING ABOUT THIS. I'M A BIT GROSSED OUT AND PROUD AT THE SAME TIME. I THINK I'M GOING TO GO WITH PROUD. I HAD COFFEE TEARS. IF I CAN MASTER IT WITH WINE, I COULD TRY TO CONVINCE MR ANIMAL I'M A SAINT OR THE VIRGIN MARY (QUIT LAUGHING, I CAN BE VERY PERSUASIVE).

----------


## oyarde

I NEED TO PICK UP SOME MORE #3 BUCK IN 20 GAUGE .

----------


## Suzanimal

PLANNING A SENIOR CITIZEN WEDDING.

MAMA ANIMAL GOT ENGAGED ON NEW YEARS EVE AND SHE WANTS MY HELP PLANNING THIS FIASCO. 

MAMA: YOU'RE GONNA HELP ME, RIGHT?
ME: SURE, MOM. WHEN DO YOU WANT TO GET MARRIED?
MAMA: FIRST, WE NEED TO GO TO THE JEWELER AND FIND OUT HOW MANY CARATS THE DIAMOND IS...
ME:

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> PLANNING A SENIOR CITIZEN WEDDING.
> 
> MAMA ANIMAL GOT ENGAGED ON NEW YEARS EVE AND SHE WANTS MY HELP PLANNING THIS FIASCO. 
> 
> MAMA: YOU'RE GONNA HELP ME, RIGHT?
> ME: SURE, MOM. WHEN DO YOU WANT TO GET MARRIED?
> MAMA: FIRST, WE NEED TO GO TO THE JEWELER AND FIND OUT HOW MANY CARATS THE DIAMOND IS...
> ME:


TELL MAMA DIAMONDS ARE A SCAM.

----------


## Suzanimal

> TELL MAMA DIAMONDS ARE A SCAM.


FUUUUUUUUUCCCK NO! YOU TELL HER AND I'LL EAT POPCORN WHILST SHE BEATS THE CRAP OUT OF YOU. AND DON'T THINK ALL THAT FANCY KUNG FU WILL HELP YOU - SHE'S MEAN AND SHE FIGHTS DIRTY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> FUUUUUUUUUCCCK NO! YOU TELL HER AND I'LL EAT POPCORN WHILST SHE BEATS THE CRAP OUT OF YOU. AND DON'T THINK ALL THAT FANCY KUNG FU WILL HELP YOU - SHE'S MEAN AND SHE FIGHTS DIRTY.


I WOULDN'T USE KUNG FU. KUNG FU DOESN'T WORK THAT WELL OUTSIDE CONTROLLED SITUATIONS. I DROPPED THAT YEARS AGO. I STICK WITH WEAPONS/BLUNT OBJECTS/FIREARMS UNLESS DISARMED FOR WHATEVER REASON. I CAN IMPROVISE WITH PIPES AND SUCH. I WOULD FALL BACK ON KICKBOXING ONLY IF NECESSARY. I'VE DONE PLENTY OF SPARRING BOTH ARMED AND UNARMED, SO I CAN HOLD MY GROUND WELL.

----------


## opal

> GIVING MR ANIMAL TECHNICAL SUPPORT
> 
> AKA THE BLIND LEADING THE BLINDER
> 
> MR ANIMAL CALLED AND NEEDED HELP CONVERTING AND ATTACHING FILE FOR THE LIQUOR LICENSE RENEWAL SO HE CALLED...ME? LOL! WE FINALLY GOT THROUGH IT WHEN I FIGURED OUT WHAT HE MEANT BY "THE $#@!Y $#@! BUTTON" BUT AFTER HE CLICKED SEND, THE GOVERNMENT WEBSITE TOLD HIM THERE WAS AN UNEXPECTED ERROR WITH THE SITE. HE WAS SO MAD, I THOUGHT HE WAS GOING TO STROKE OUT ON ME.


WAIT.. YOU NEED A LIQUOR LICENSE FOR BOX WINE IN GEORGIA?

LIFESKILL.. READING BACK IN THE THREAD TO FIND OUT WHY IT'S IN ALL CAPS
(I FAILED.. DON'T CARE.. PLAYING ALONG ANYWAY)

----------


## Suzanimal

> WAIT.. YOU NEED A LIQUOR LICENSE FOR BOX WINE IN GEORGIA?


FOR THE BAR




> LIFESKILL.. READING BACK IN THE THREAD TO FIND OUT WHY IT'S IN ALL CAPS
> (I FAILED.. DON'T CARE.. PLAYING ALONG ANYWAY)


I THINK BUTTSRSLY IS DEAF.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TODAY'S LIFESKILL-GETTING AN APPOINTMENT WITH AN ORTHOPEDIC SPECIALIST. IT'S A TOTAL PAIN IN THE ASS BECAUSE THEIR SECRETARIES DON'T DO THEIR JOBS WELL. PROBABLY GOING TO GET AN OPINION FROM A PHYSIOTHERAPIST TOO. HIS OFFICE RECEPTION IS BETTER.

----------


## Suzanimal

> TODAY'S LIFESKILL-GETTING AN APPOINTMENT WITH AN ORTHOPEDIC SPECIALIST. IT'S A TOTAL PAIN IN THE ASS BECAUSE THEIR SECRETARIES DON'T DO THEIR JOBS WELL. PROBABLY GOING TO GET AN OPINION FROM A PHYSIOTHERAPIST TOO. HIS OFFICE RECEPTION IS BETTER.


YOU MIGHT HAVE BETTER LUCK CALLING ON A WEEKDAY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YOU MIGHT HAVE BETTER LUCK CALLING ON A WEEKDAY.


TRUE. I LEFT A MESSAGE THOUGH. IF THEY DON'T CALL BACK DURING OFFICE HOURS MONDAY, I'LL CALL AGAIN.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL

CLEANING OUT MY KITCHEN.

WHY DO I HAVE SO MANY FANCY CASSEROLE DISHES?  DO THESE THINGS BREED IN THE PANTRY?

----------


## opal

> LIFESKILL
> 
> CLEANING OUT MY KITCHEN.
> 
> WHY DO I HAVE SO MANY FANCY CASSEROLE DISHES?  DO THESE THINGS BREED IN THE PANTRY?


YES.. YES THEY DO, ESPECIALLY THE UGLY CORELL ONES AND USUALLY WITHOUT LIDS OR JUST THE LID

----------


## oyarde

> WAIT.. YOU NEED A LIQUOR LICENSE FOR BOX WINE IN GEORGIA?
> 
> LIFESKILL.. READING BACK IN THE THREAD TO FIND OUT WHY IT'S IN ALL CAPS
> (I FAILED.. DON'T CARE.. PLAYING ALONG ANYWAY)


BUTTERSSLY  THINKS IF YOU TYPE IN ALL CAPS EVEN DEPARTED SOULS CAN HEAR

----------


## Suzanimal

> YES.. YES THEY DO, ESPECIALLY THE UGLY CORELL ONES AND USUALLY WITHOUT LIDS OR JUST THE LID




I. LOVE. CORELL. YES, THEY ARE UGLY BUT THEY'RE THE ONLY PLATES MR ANIMAL DOESN'T BITCH ABOUT - THEY DON'T PUDDLE, MR A HATES FOR HIS FOOD TO MIX AND HAS A THING ABOUT "PUDDLE PLATES". PLUS, THEY ARE LIGHT AND THIN AND YOU CAN STACK A HELLA LOT OF THEM UP. I TRADED MY MOM MY FANCY DISHES FOR HER HARVEST GOLD CORELLS YEARS AGO.

I CAN'T SPEAK FOR THE CASSEROLE DISHES, I DON'T HAVE ANY OF THOSE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TODAY'S LIFESKILL-RESEARCHING LABA STYLE NOTATION FOR A HOMEWORK ASSIGNMENT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YOU MIGHT HAVE BETTER LUCK CALLING ON A WEEKDAY.


UPDATE ON THIS, @SUZ-I MET WITH THE PHYSIOTHERAPIST.  HE CAN FIX MY PAIN WITHOUT SURGERY.  I ALREADY DON'T NEED THE SPLINT ANYMOAR. FIXING THE JOINT IS GOING TO TAKE SEVERAL SESSIONS, THOUGH.

----------


## Suzanimal

> UPDATE ON THIS, @SUZ-I MET WITH THE PHYSIOTHERAPIST.  HE CAN FIX MY PAIN WITHOUT SURGERY.  I ALREADY DON'T NEED THE SPLINT ANYMOAR. FIXING THE JOINT IS GOING TO TAKE SEVERAL SESSIONS, THOUGH.


MY PROGNOSIS - YOU'RE GOING TO LIVE. I WOULD'VE KISSED IT AND BOUGHT YOU A MILKSHAKE. THAT'S WHAT A REAL DOC WOULD'VE DONE.

----------


## Suzanimal

DOGE CLOTHES

IN THE WINTER, I PUT A SWEATER ON MY DOGE WHEN IT'S COLD OUTSIDE. HIS SWEATER WAS RATTY SO I DECIDED TO KEEP MY EYES OPEN FOR SOMETHING HE MIGHT LIKE AND I FOUND THE PERFECT THING TODAY AT 5 BELOW.

IT SAYS STUD. MY SON SAID IT MADE HIM LOOK GAY BUT I LIKE IT. I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO FIND HIM AN 8 BALL JACKET LIKE DAVID PUTTY'S BUT THIS WILL DO UNTIL I FIND ONE.




EDITED TO ADD...

MY SON SAYS HE DOESN'T LIKE HIS STUD JACKET AND HE TOOK THIS PIC TO PROVE IT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS MASTERED THIS WEEK-MAKING APPOINTMENT WITH/VISITING ENT DOC. HAVING VOCAL CHORDS EXAMINED. BEING DIAGNOSED WITH LEFT VOCAL CHORD PARALYSIS.  BEING REFERRED TO SURGEON TO GET IT FIXED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> MY* PROGNOSIS* - YOU'RE GOING TO LIVE. I WOULD'VE KISSED IT AND BOUGHT YOU A MILKSHAKE. THAT'S WHAT A REAL DOC WOULD'VE DONE.


THAT'S A PRETTY BIG WORD FOR AN ANIMAL. I AM IMPRESS.  ~HUGS~

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILLS MASTERED THIS WEEK-MAKING APPOINTMENT WITH/VISITING ENT DOC. HAVING VOCAL CHORDS EXAMINED. BEING DIAGNOSED WITH LEFT VOCAL CHORD PARALYSIS.  BEING REFERRED TO SURGEON TO GET IT FIXED.


Yikes....good luck!

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILLS MASTERED THIS WEEK-MAKING APPOINTMENT WITH/VISITING ENT DOC. HAVING VOCAL CHORDS EXAMINED. BEING DIAGNOSED WITH LEFT VOCAL CHORD PARALYSIS.  BEING REFERRED TO SURGEON TO GET IT FIXED.




OH NO!!! I'M SORRY TO HEAR THAT, HB34.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> OH NO!!! I'M SORRY TO HEAR THAT, HB34.





> Yikes....good luck!


THANKU LADIES. AM LUV Y'ALL BIG TIME. XOXOXO!!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

3 LIFESKILLS TOADY. 1-MAILING A PARCEL. I FILLED OUT ONE OF THOSE 23ANDME THINGS THIS WEEK, SO I HAD TO GO DOWN TO TEH POST OFFICE AND MAIL IT. USPS SAYS IT WILL GET THERE IN 3-4 WEEKS. I'M CURIOUS AS TO WHAT MY REAL ETHNICITY IS. MUM IS ADOPTED AND IDK MUCH OF ANYTHING ABOUT MY FAMILY.PRETTY SURE I'M AT LEAST A BIT ARAB. PEOPLE KEEP TELLING ME I LOOK LIKE ONE. AND I'VE BEEN TOLD I LOOK LIKE JESUS FOR 20 YEARS-WHO WAS PALESTINIAN AND WOULD'VE HAD AN ARAB-Y LOOK... 2-HELPING TEH UBER DRIVER WITH DIRECTIONS. HIS GPS WASN'T WORKING RIGHT, SO I HAD TO GIVE HIM DIRECTIONS TO WHERE I WAS. MADNESS, I SAY. IT COULD BE A HANDY LIFESKILL, THO. 3-FOUND SOME SOME FREE ARABIC LESSONS ON TEH WEBBERNETZ. IT WOULD BE NEAT TO KNOW A BIT OF MY ANCESTORS' LANGUAGE IMHO IN CASE I HAVE SOME ARAB BLOOD.

----------


## Carlybee

Lifeskills? Have the flu. Spent the last week with my 90 year old aunt at the hospital who is a JW and refusing blood and she may not make it. A dear old friend succumbed to stomach cancer.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Lifeskills? Have the flu. Spent the last week with my 90 year old aunt at the hospital who is a JW and refusing blood and she may not make it. A dear old friend succumbed to stomach cancer.


POOR CARLY.  :'( XOXOXO LAYA KARAB.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I'M KIND OF ASHAMED I DIDN'T WORK ON ANY LIFESKILLS TOADY.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Lifeskills? Have the flu. Spent the last week with my 90 year old aunt at the hospital who is a JW and refusing blood and she may not make it. A dear old friend succumbed to stomach cancer.




DANG, CARLY...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS...GROCERY SHOPPING A BIT. ALSO, FLIRTING WITH A CUTE BODYBUILDER GAL AT TEH GYM. NOT A TERRIBLY INTERESTING PERSONALITY, BUT VERY NICE AND OBVIOUSLY HAS GOOD TASTE BECAUSE SHE APPRECIATES MY HEAVENLYNESS. NICE ARSE, TOO.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILLS...GROCERY SHOPPING A BIT. ALSO, FLIRTING WITH A CUTE BODYBUILDER GAL AT TEH GYM. NOT A TERRIBLY INTERESTING PERSONALITY, BUT VERY NICE AND OBVIOUSLY HAS GOOD TASTE BECAUSE SHE APPRECIATES MY HEAVENLYNESS. NICE ARSE, TOO.


NICE...

I WENT TO THE THRIFT STORE AND SCORED A PROJECTOR SCREEN FOR $10.00. WE HAVE A PROJECTOR AND SPEAKERS THAT WE SET UP IN THE SUMMER TO WATCH MOVIES IN THE POOL BUT I NEVER HAD A REAL SCREEN. I'VE JUST BEEN PUTTING THEM ON THE BACK OF THE GARAGE BUT THE SIDING MESSES UP THE PICTURE. NOW, I HAVE A SCREEN I CAN SET UP.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TOADY'S LIFESKILL-PRACTICING FORWARD/SIDE SPLITS WITHOUT HURTING MUH SPRAINED FINGER. WORKED OUT FINE BECAUSE I PUT SPORT TAPE ON BEFORE BALLET CLASS. SPRAINS SUCK. :P

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> DANG, CARLY...


RPFS SHOULD FIND A WAY TO GROUP ~HUGS~ CARLY IMHO...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TODAY'S LIFESKILL-LEARNING HOW TO USE THE VOICE COMMAND THING ON MUH NEW PHONE. RATHER HANDY. I CAN ASK IT QUESTIONS AND IT SCOURS THE WEBBERNETS FOR ANSWERS.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I GOT SOME CREEK GRAVEL OUT OF THE CREEK AND PATCHED SOME HOLES IN THE DRIVE WITH IT , THEN I SPLIT SOME DEAD TULIP POPLAR I CUT DOWN A COUPLE DAYS AGO TO SAVE AND USE FOR MY WAR OF 1812 BONFIRE .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TODAY'S LIFESKILL-FLIRTING WITH THE HAWT LATINA GAL AT THE GYM. ALSO GROCERY SHOPPING.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Lifeskills? Have the flu. Spent the last week with my 90 year old aunt at the hospital who is a JW and refusing blood and she may not make it. A dear old friend succumbed to stomach cancer.


HOW'S THE AUNTIE AND YOURSELF FEELING, @Carlybee ? ~HUGS~

----------


## Carlybee

> HOW'S THE AUNTIE AND YOURSELF FEELING, @Carlybee ? ~HUGS~


I'm recovering..still not 100% but much better. They moved my aunt to a nursing home. The hospital wouldn't keep her since she is refusing blood needed for surgery.  Without surgery she has now lost use of her arm. Thanks for asking.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL FOR TODAY...TAKING MY KIDS TO THE DENTIST (6 MONTH CLEANING) AND GOING TO WALMART FOR WATER AND GAME STOP FOR A VIDEO GAME. MY KIDS DON'T PLAY THEIR XBOX ANYMORE AND TRADED IN ALL THE GAMES FOR STEAM CARDS BUT I KEPT THE CONSOLE FOR ME AND MR ANIMAL. I'M HOPING TO SCORE AN OLD SPYRO GAME - RIPTOS RAGE WAS MY FAVORITE AND MR ANIMAL WANTS A DRIVING GAME.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS TOADY: GETTING CELLPHONE ACTIVATED/NUMBER TRANSFERRED FROM OLD PHONE AND PAYING STUDENT LOAN BILLS. IN 3.4 YEARS OR SO I'LL HAVE MY LOANS PAID OFF AT THIS RATE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS THUS FAR-INSTALLING MY PHONE INTO A NEW CASE AND DROPPING OFF A PARCEL AT TEH UPS STORE. EARLIER THIS MORNING CALLED MY SHIHAN ABOUT SOME POTENTIALLY COSTLY ERRORS ON MY BILLING STATEMENT HE MADE AND HAD THAT STRAIGHTENED OUT. GETTING PRETTY SKILLED OVER HERE!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TOADY: INSTALL AND LEARN TO USE IDRIVE ON MY PHONE.  PRETTY HANDY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I HOPE @Suzanimal IS STILL WORKING ON HER LIFESKILLS...

----------


## Suzanimal

> I HOPE @Suzanimal IS STILL WORKING ON HER LIFESKILLS...


LOL, ALWAYS.

TODAY, I MOVED MR ANIMAL'S RECORD COLLECTION. WHEW! AND, THANK GOD, HE LIKES WHERE I PUT THEM BECAUSE I DID NOT WANT TO MOVE THEM BACK. YAY! NOW, I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO WITH OUR GIGANTIC CD COLLECTION. WE DON'T REALLY STREAM MUCH BECAUSE MR ANIMAL LIKES TO SHOW OFF HIS FANCY CERWIN-VEGA SPEAKERS. THOSE THINGS ARE GIGANTIC. OUR OLD SKOOL SOUND SYSTEM LOOKS A BIT RIDICULOUS - PEOPLE REFER TO OUR LIVING ROOM AS CLUB MR ANIMAL - WITH THE BAR, HUGE SPEAKERS, BIG ASS RECEIVER, AND TURNTABLE. HELL, ALL WE NEED IS A DISCO BALL AND WE COULD CHARGE A COVER. ANYWAY, I FIGURED OUT A WAY TO MAKE IT BLEND IN A LITTLE BIT AND IT LOOKS MORE LIKE GROWN UPS LIVE HERE. 

I ALSO LEARNED ABOUT THE DIFFERENT UNDERTONES IN BEIGE. I'M PICKING OUT PAINT COLORS AND AM TRYING TO AVOID ENDING UP WITH A PINKISH BEIGE. MY SISTER IN-LAW MADE THAT MISTAKE AND HER LIVING ROOM LOOKS PINK. O_o i THINK i'M GOING WITH VALSPAR OATBRAN.

HERE IT IS IN A LIVING ROOM VERY SIMILAR TO MINE (JUST IMAGINE GIANT SPEAKERS AND A BAR IN THE BUILT-INS NEXT TO THE FIREPLACE IN THAT ROOM). SHOULD WORK OUT WELL.



I ALSO WORKED ON MY PLANTS TODAY. GOT A TRAY OF SEEDS STARTED AND POTTED SOME LETTUCE AND BOK CHOY I STARTED FROM GROCERY STORE STUBS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LOL, ALWAYS.
> 
> TODAY, I MOVED MR ANIMAL'S RECORD COLLECTION. WHEW! AND, THANK GOD, HE LIKES WHERE I PUT THEM BECAUSE I DID NOT WANT TO MOVE THEM BACK. YAY! NOW, I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO WITH OUR GIGANTIC CD COLLECTION. WE DON'T REALLY STREAM MUCH BECAUSE MR ANIMAL LIKES TO SHOW OFF HIS FANCY CERWIN-VEGA SPEAKERS. THOSE THINGS ARE GIGANTIC. OUR OLD SKOOL SOUND SYSTEM LOOKS A BIT RIDICULOUS - PEOPLE REFER TO OUR LIVING ROOM AS CLUB MR ANIMAL - WITH THE BAR, HUGE SPEAKERS, BIG ASS RECEIVER, AND TURNTABLE. HELL, ALL WE NEED IS A DISCO BALL AND WE COULD CHARGE A COVER. ANYWAY, I FIGURED OUT A WAY TO MAKE IT BLEND IN A LITTLE BIT AND IT LOOKS MORE LIKE GROWN UPS LIVE HERE. 
> 
> I ALSO LEARNED ABOUT THE DIFFERENT UNDERTONES IN BEIGE. I'M PICKING OUT PAINT COLORS AND AM TRYING TO AVOID ENDING UP WITH A PINKISH BEIGE. MY SISTER IN-LAW MADE THAT MISTAKE AND HER LIVING ROOM LOOKS PINK. O_o i THINK i'M GOING WITH VALSPAR OATBRAN.
> 
> HERE IT IS IN A LIVING ROOM VERY SIMILAR TO MINE (JUST IMAGINE GIANT SPEAKERS AND A BAR IN THE BUILT-INS NEXT TO THE FIREPLACE IN THAT ROOM). SHOULD WORK OUT WELL.
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG, THE ANIMAL FAMILY IS LOADED! I WANT TO MOVE INTO Y'ALL'S BASEMENT!

----------


## Suzanimal

> OMFG, THE ANIMAL FAMILY IS LOADED! I WANT TO MOVE INTO Y'ALL'S BASEMENT!



WE'RE NOT LOADED AND MR ANIMAL SAYS WE ALREADY HAVE TOO MANY SQUATTERS. HE'S ABOUT READY TO THROW EVERYONE OUT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WE'RE NOT LOADED AND MR ANIMAL SAYS WE ALREADY HAVE TOO MANY SQUATTERS. HE'S ABOUT READY TO THROW EVERYONE OUT.


I WILL PAY MR ANIMAL 100 FRNS/MONTH RENT. NO SQUATTIN! I WILL ALSO HELP WITH CHORES AND WHATNOT. I AM TALL, YOUNG, HANDSOME, AND STRONG.

----------


## Carlybee

Lifeskills. Went for a hike today..first time since before the flu. Made it a couple of miles. I went with some people from a meetup group I organize. It was great weather today. Tomorrow helping my son move. I'm sure nothing is packed yet. Went grocery shopping for next week.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I WILL PAY MR ANIMAL 100 FRNS/MONTH RENT. NO SQUATTIN! I WILL ALSO HELP WITH CHORES AND WHATNOT. I AM TALL, YOUNG, HANDSOME, AND STRONG.


WE COULD USE A POOL BOY. MY KIDS ARE SLACKERS. I WENT OUT AND BOUGHT A BELL TO HANG BY THE POOL BECAUSE I GOT SICK OF YELLING FOR SOMEONE TO BRING ME A WINE REFILL WHEN I'M BUSY FLOATING AROUND.  

IT'S SO CUTE. iT HAS A MERMAID ON TOP. 




MY KIDS ARE TRYING TO RUIN MY DECOR, THOUGH. WHEN I WAS BUSY PICKING OUT MY BELL, THEY WANDERED OFF AND MR ANIMAL BOUGHT THEM THIS.

THIS...THING DOES NOT GO WITH MY MERMAID MOTIF.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS FOR TODAY

I'M GOING TO PUT A BUNCH OF $#@! IN THE ATTIC. THEN I'M GOING TO LOWES TO BUY THE WOOD AND PAINT FOR MY BATHROOM RENOVATION. I'M ALSO GOING TO PICK UP SOME EXTRA WOOD SO I CAN ADD A FEW SHELVES IN THE LINEN CLOSETS AND I WANT SOME SHELVES GOING ACROSS THE SIDE WALL OF THE SUN ROOM. RIGHT NOW, MR ANIMAL HAS SPEAKERS ON THE FLOOR OUT THERE AND THEY HAVE TO GET OFF BEFORE SUMMER. THAT ROOM GETS A LOT OF WATER ON THE FLOOR AND I DON'T WANT TO HEAR HIM BITCHING ABOUT HIS DAMN SPEAKERS. I ALSO HAVE TO PICK UP SOME MORE WALL PATCH STUFF. I FINALLY TOOK DOWN ALL MY DAD'S HANDICAPPED BARS AND MY WALL PATCH DRIED UP ON ME BECAUSE I DIDN'T PUT THE TOP ON GOOD. I LEFT ONE HANDICAPPED BAR IN THE SMALL BATHROOM. IT HELPS ME GET OFF THE POTTY WHEN I'VE DONE TOO MANY ASSERCISES. OH, AND I'M GOING TO PUT THE FINAL TOUCHES ON A SHELF I FOUND AT THE THRIFT STORE FOR MY BATHROOM. I'LL PUT BEFORE AND AFTER PICS OF THAT IN THE LADIES LOUNGE OR IN THE SHOP THREAD. THAT REMINDS ME, I'M ALSO GOING TO STOP BY GOODWILL. TODAY IS THE DAY THEY CHANGE THEIR 1/2 PRICE TAGS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS TOADY-LEARNING TO USE THE VIDEO FUNCTION ON MY NEW PHONE, THE IDRIVE APP, AND HOW TO TRANSFER VIDS TO PC.  ALSO PLANNING MY LENTEN FAST. I BELIEVE MY DEAR @Suzanimal SHOULD BE PREPARING FOR LENT SOON TOO. I DON'T USE THE WESTERN CALENDAR, SO IDK FOR SURE...

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILLS TOADY-LEARNING TO USE THE VIDEO FUNCTION ON MY NEW PHONE, THE IDRIVE APP, AND HOW TO TRANSFER VIDS TO PC.  ALSO PLANNING MY LENTEN FAST. I BELIEVE MY DEAR @Suzanimal SHOULD BE PREPARING FOR LENT SOON TOO. I DON'T USE THE WESTERN CALENDAR, SO IDK FOR SURE...


I'M GETTING RIGHT ON THAT AS SOON AS FAT TUESDAY'S OVER. I SAW YOUR COMMENT IN ANOTHER THREAD (ABOUT TAKING LENT MORE SERIOUSLY) AND I'M GOING TO TRY TO DO THE SAME.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

COMES TO COMPLETE STOP AT STOP SIGN, WAITS FOR NEXT CAR TO COME ALONG AND COME TO COMPLETE STOP BEFORE PROCEEDING

----------


## Suzanimal

> COMES TO COMPLETE STOP AT STOP SIGN, WAITS FOR NEXT CAR TO COME ALONG AND COME TO COMPLETE STOP BEFORE PROCEEDING


NOT ME. IT'S MUCH FASTER TO PUT THE PEDAL TO THE METAL AND USE YOUR HORN AS THE BRAKE.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS...GYM 

MR ANIMALS REGULAR WORKOUT BUDDY'S SCHEDULE HAS CHANGED AND HE CAN'T GO LIFT WITH HIM ANYMORE SO MR A HAS DECIDED THAT I'M HIS NEW BUDDY. UNTIL HE FINDS A NEW FRIEND, I'M STUCK HITTING THE GYM AT 6 AM WITH THE MEATHEADS AND THE OLD MAN WHO CLIPS HIS FINGERNAILS THREE DAYS A WEEK. I LEARNED THE BIG THING (AS I'VE CALLED IT) IS ACTUALLY CALLED A UNIVERSAL. I THINK ONCE I LEARN THE LINGO, THE MEATHEADS WILL ACCEPT ME AS ONE OF THEIR OWN. OH, I ALSO STARTED MOVING THE PEG ON THE WEIGHT MACHINE WHEN I GET OFF. INSTEAD OF LEAVING IT ON 20 OR 30, I PUT IT ON 80. THE GUY WHO USED IT AFTER ME LOOKED IMPRESSED. ALSO, MR ANIMAL DID THE FULL BLOCK OF WEIGHTS TODAY ON THE UNIVERSAL, HE WAS SO PROUD.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILLS...GYM 
> 
> MR ANIMALS REGULAR WORKOUT BUDDY'S SCHEDULE HAS CHANGED AND HE CAN'T GO LIFT WITH HIM ANYMORE SO MR A HAS DECIDED THAT I'M HIS NEW BUDDY. UNTIL HE FINDS A NEW FRIEND, I'M STUCK HITTING THE GYM AT 6 AM WITH THE MEATHEADS AND THE OLD MAN WHO CLIPS HIS FINGERNAILS THREE DAYS A WEEK. I LEARNED THE BIG THING (AS I'VE CALLED IT) IS ACTUALLY CALLED A UNIVERSAL. I THINK ONCE I LEARN THE LINGO, THE MEATHEADS WILL ACCEPT ME AS ONE OF THEIR OWN. OH, I ALSO STARTED MOVING THE PEG ON THE WEIGHT MACHINE WHEN I GET OFF. INSTEAD OF LEAVING IT ON 20 OR 30, I PUT IT ON 80. THE GUY WHO USED IT AFTER ME LOOKED IMPRESSED. ALSO, MR ANIMAL DID THE FULL BLOCK OF WEIGHTS TODAY ON THE UNIVERSAL, HE WAS SO PROUD.


I RARELY USE MACHINES, SO IDK WHAT A "UNIVERSAL" IS.  IDK WHAT MR ANIMAL'S GOALS ARE, BUT HE MIGHT WANT TO SPEND MORE TIME DOING FREE WEIGHTS THAN MACHINES IF HE'S TRAINING FOR A SPECIFIC SPORT OR ACTIVITY. COMPOUND LIFTS ARE GOOD FOR MOST PEOPLE ANYWAYS (DEADLIFTS AND FRONT SQUATS ESPECIALLY).

----------


## Suzanimal

> I RARELY USE MACHINES, SO IDK WHAT A "UNIVERSAL" IS.  IDK WHAT MR ANIMAL'S GOALS ARE, BUT HE MIGHT WANT TO SPEND MORE TIME DOING FREE WEIGHTS THAN MACHINES IF HE'S TRAINING FOR A SPECIFIC SPORT OR ACTIVITY. COMPOUND LIFTS ARE GOOD FOR MOST PEOPLE ANYWAYS (DEADLIFTS AND FRONT SQUATS ESPECIALLY).


HE DOES BOTH. HE ONLY DOES THE MACHINES ON MONDY MORNING BECAUSE HE'S PRESSED FOR TIME AND HE MOSTLY STICKS TO THE UNIVERSAL HE SAYS IT'S BETTER THAN THE MACHINES I DO. 

THIS IS THE CLOSEST IMAGE I FOUND.
Attachment 5645

I THINK HE MOSTLY DOES IT TO LOOK GOOD BUT HE PLAYS GOLF ON THURSDAYS. MAYBE IT HELPS IS SWING. CONSIDERING HE'S THE YOUNGEST MAN (BY A LONG SHOT) IN HIS GROUP, I DOUBT THAT'S THE CASE, THOUGH. HE ALSO LIKES ME TO TOUCH HIS MUSCLE WHEN HE FLEXES AND ONCE HE MADE ME KISS IT BECAUSE HE WAS SO PROUD. WEIRDO.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I RARELY USE MACHINES, SO IDK WHAT A "UNIVERSAL" IS.  IDK WHAT MR ANIMAL'S GOALS ARE, BUT HE MIGHT WANT TO SPEND MORE TIME DOING FREE WEIGHTS THAN MACHINES IF HE'S TRAINING FOR A SPECIFIC SPORT OR ACTIVITY. COMPOUND LIFTS ARE GOOD FOR MOST PEOPLE ANYWAYS (DEADLIFTS AND FRONT SQUATS ESPECIALLY).


HE DOES BOTH. HE ONLY DOES THE MACHINES ON MONDY MORNING BECAUSE HE'S PRESSED FOR TIME AND HE MOSTLY STICKS TO THE UNIVERSAL HE SAYS IT'S BETTER THAN THE MACHINES I DO. 

THIS IS THE CLOSEST IMAGE I FOUND.


I THINK HE MOSTLY DOES IT TO LOOK GOOD BUT HE PLAYS GOLF ON THURSDAYS. MAYBE IT HELPS IS SWING. CONSIDERING HE'S THE YOUNGEST MAN (BY A LONG SHOT) IN HIS GROUP, I DOUBT THAT'S THE CASE, THOUGH. HE ALSO LIKES ME TO TOUCH HIS MUSCLE WHEN HE FLEXES AND ONCE HE MADE ME KISS IT BECAUSE HE WAS SO PROUD. WEIRDO.

----------


## opal

TODAY IN THE LIFESKILL BOOK GOES * FIRST TIME EVER, MAKING PANEER*
NOW I JUST HAVE TO DECIDE WHAT TO DO WITH THE WHEY

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS...PLAYING GOLF WITHOUT CUSSING

SO MR ANIMAL PLAYED GOLF WITH ONE OF THE PRIESTS FROM OUR CHURCH YESTERDAY AND I MET HIM UP THERE AROUND 1PM TO WORK ON MY SWING AT THE DRIVING RANGE. THEY WERE STILL PLAYING WHEN I GOT THERE SO I WENT AHEAD AND STARTED PRACTICING. I WAS CONCENTRATING, GETTING INTO THE ZONE, AND THEY SNUCK UP ON ME (THE 18TH HOLE IS RIGHT NEAR THE DRIVING RANGE)  RIGHT WHEN I YELLED "FUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK". I TURNED AROUND TO FIND MR ANIMAL WITH HIS HEAD DOWN TRYING NOT TO LAUGH AND FATHER JOHN GIVING ME THE STINK EYE. SO FATHER JOHN GIVES ME A FEW TIPS AND TELLS ME TO TRY AGAIN - I MESSED UP AND YELLED "JESUS" THAT TIME. WHEN FATHER JOHN WALKED OFF, MR ANIMAL TOLD ME I NEEDED TO GET CONTROL OF MY MOUTH. HE ALSO SAID I NEED TO QUIT SWINGING AT THE BALL LIKE I'M HITTING A SOFTBALL. I KEPT HITTING SHORT AND SLAMMING MY CLUB INTO THE PAD AND BY THE TIME I FINISHED HITTING THREE BUCKETS OF BALLS, MY ELBOW WAS HURTING. IT'S STILL A LITTLE SORE TODAY. 

HE TOLD ME MY HOMEWORK FOR THIS WEEKEND IS TO WATCH SOME GOLF VIDEOS AND WORK ON MY SWING WITH THE PRACTICE BALLS HE SET OUT FOR ME.

----------


## tod evans

GOLFING AS A LIFESKILL?

ONLY IN SUBURBIA.

----------


## Suzanimal

> GOLFING AS A LIFESKILL?
> 
> ONLY IN SUBURBIA.


NO BUT YOU TRY DOING IT WITHOUT CUSSING. 

OH, I ALSO MADE SOME GHETTO GREENHOUSES. I CUT THE TOPS OFF OF 5 GALLON WATER JUGS (I LEFT A BIT FOR A HINGE) AND AM CURRENTLY TRYING TO ROOT SOME BUTTERFLY BUSH CUTTINGS IN THEM. I WANT TO PLANT MORE BUTTERFLY BUSHES IN THIS ONE AREA BUT I DON'T WANT TO BUY THEM SO I FIGURED I WOULD TRY MY HAND AT ROOTING SOME. I HAD THE BOYS PRUNE THE ONES I ALREADY HAVE AND TOOK CUTTINGS OFF THE ENDS. I'VE HAD A LOT OF LUCK DOING THAT WITH MY HYDRANGEAS SO I FIGURED, WHY NOT GIVE IT A SHOT.

----------


## tod evans

> NO BUT YOU TRY DOING IT WITHOUT CUSSING. 
> 
> OH, I ALSO MADE SOME GHETTO GREENHOUSES. I CUT THE TOPS OFF OF 5 GALLON WATER JUGS (I LEFT A BIT FOR A HINGE) AND AM CURRENTLY TRYING TO ROOT SOME BUTTERFLY BUSH CUTTINGS IN THEM. I WANT TO PLANT MORE BUTTERFLY BUSHES IN THIS ONE AREA BUT I DON'T WANT TO BUY THEM SO I FIGURED I WOULD TRY MY HAND AT ROOTING SOME. I HAD THE BOYS PRUNE THE ONES I ALREADY HAVE AND TOOK CUTTINGS OFF THE ENDS. I'VE HAD A LOT OF LUCK DOING THAT WITH MY HYDRANGEAS SO I FIGURED, WHY NOT GIVE IT A SHOT.


AREN'T BUTTERFLY BUSHES STILL OUTLAWED IN GA.?

----------


## Suzanimal

> AREN'T BUTTERFLY BUSHES STILL OUTLAWED IN GA.?


THEY'RE CONSIDERED INVASIVE BUT THEY'RE NOT OUTLAWED.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL...ORGANIZING CD COLLECTION.

I'M SUPPOSE TO BE ORGANIZING CD'S BUT THE INTERNET KEEPS SUCKING ME IN. I BLAME MALLSRGOOD AND HIS COMMIE HIPPY ISLAND.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY...REDNECKERY

MONSTER TRUCK JAM TODAY. WE'RE MEETING MR ANIMAL FOR LUNCH AND HE SUGGESTED I HAVE THE FISH WITH BROCCOLI BUT IT'S MONSTER TRUCK DAY, I FEEL LIKE I SHOULD BE EATING CORNBREAD AND BUTTERMILK OR PICKLED PIGS FEET...SOMETHING LIKE THAT, ANYWAY.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS FOR YESTERDAY (REDNECKERY) MASTERED.

THE MOST EXCITING THING THAT HAPPENED DURING THE FIRST PART OF THE MONSTER TRUCK JAM WAS ME TRYING TO GET TO MY SEAT. I BOUGHT SOME CHEAP TICKETS AND DIDN'T REALIZE HOW THE SEATS ARE POSITIONED IN THE GA DOME. I'D ONLY EVER BEEN THERE FOR FALCONS GAMES AND WE GET IN THE LUXURY BOOTHS. I NEVER HAD TO SIT IN GP BEFORE. ANYWAY, THE SEATS WERE NOSEBLEED BUT THAT WASN'T THE WORST PART, THE STEP THEY WERE SITTING ON WAS VERY NARROW. I FELT LIKE I WAS GOING TO FALL OUT OF MY SEAT - WHEN I FINALLY GOT TO IT. OKAY, WE GET THERE A FEW MINUTES LATE AND I HAVE TO GO TO THE BATHROOM SO MR ANIMAL AND THE BOYS LEAVE ME AND GO TO OUR SEATS. I GET THERE AND SEE HOW HIGH UP THEY ARE AND START PANICKING. I HATE HEIGHTS. MR ANIMAL & THE BOYS WERE WATCHING ME, GRINNING. I SWEAR I WANTED TO SLAP THEM. I GET ALMOST TO THE SEATS AND I RUN OUT OF HANDRAIL. I ALMOST STARTED CRYING. I WAS IN SUCH A STATE, THE LITTLE BOY SITTING THERE ASKED HIS MOTHER WHAT WAS WRONG WITH ME. FINALLY, THIS VERY SWEET MAN (HE LOOKED LIKE AN OLD BIKER - THEY'RE ALWAYS THE SWEETEST) HELD MY HAND AND WALKED ME TO MY SEAT. I COULDN'T STAY THERE, THOUGH. I ENDED UP GOING BACK DOWN AND STANDING BY THE BEER CART UNTIL MR A & THE BOYS CAME DOWN FOR INTERMISSION. I HAD ALREADY SCOPED THE PLACE OUT AND FOUND SOME SEATS DOWN ON THE FIRST LEVEL ABOUT 25 ROWS BACK AND WE MOVED DOWN THERE. IT WAS MUCH NICER. THE SECOND PART WAS THE BEST, ANYWAY.

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY STUFF

GYM AT 6AM - MR ANIMAL REALLY NEEDS TO FIND A NEW WORKOUT FRIEND. I HAVE TO GET UP AT 4:30 AM TO BE READY FOR THE GYM ON TIME. IT SUCKS GETTING UP THAT EARLY. THE MEATHEADS HAVE ACCEPTED ME AS ONE OF THEIR OWN AND THE OLD MAN WHO I CAUGHT CLIPPING HIS NAILS ON THE INDOOR TRACK THE OTHER WEEK CHATTED WITH ME WHEN I WAS ON THE ELLIPTICAL. THANK GOD HE DIDN'T PULL OUT HIS NAIL CLIPPERS. 

THEN I DID SOME HOUSEWORK AND RAN ERRANDS. MY KIDS CAME WITH ME BECAUSE THEY NEEDED NEW BELTS BUT IMMEDIATELY REGRETTED IT WHEN I FOUND SOME CUTE TOPS TO TRY ON, LOL. WHEN I WAS FINALLY READY TO LEAVE KOHLS, I COULDN'T FIND THEM SO I CALLED THEIR PHONE AND THEY WERE ASLEEP IN THE VAN.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I FIXED ONE OF MUH WEEDEATERS . I HAD TRADED WITH THE BAIT & TACKLE GUY FOR A SPARE JUST LIKE IT BECAUSE I NEEDED SOME PARTS FOR THE HEAD AND COULD NOT FIND THEM ON LINE. SO I TOOK THE HEAD OFF THE SPARE PUT IT ON MINE AND STARTED IT UP .GOOD TO GO . I PUT A FRESH CHAIN ON THE CHAINSAW AND SAWED UP AN UPROOTED TREE IN THE CREEK IN THE POURING RAIN.

----------


## Suzanimal

OH, ANOTHER THING I FORGOT TO MENTION. I SAW A BLACK/YELLOW TAXATION IS THEFT SIGN IN SOMEONE'S YARD ON MY WAY IN TOWN YESTERDAY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TOADY'S LIFESKILL-SWITCHING TO TWO HANDED GRIP ON THE LAT PULLDOWN AS PHYSIO THERAPY FOR MUH SPRAINED PIP JOINT.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY...GOLF

I PLAYED NINE HOLES AND ROCKED IT. I WISH I HAD KEPT SCORE BUT IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY, I WAS AT OR WITHIN A FEW OF PAR FOR EVERY HOLE. I WOULD'VE PLAYED THE WHOLE 18 BUT MR ANIMAL HAD ALREADY PLAYED 18 AND HE WAS TIRED (WE WALK FOR THE EXERCISE). THE VIDEOS I WATCHED HELPED BUT THERE WAS A GUY PLAYING BY HIMSELF IN FRONT OF US AND WE JOINED UP - HE WAS AMAZING. NOT ONLY WAS HE A GREAT PLAYER HE WAS PATIENT AND HELPED ME WITH EVERY SHOT - HE EVEN LET ME USE A FEW OF HIS CUSTOM CLUBS. I NEED HIS GRIP ON MY PUTTER, BTW. I WAS KILLING IT BY THE THIRD HOLE. HE TOLD ME I WAS A NATURAL AND SAID HE THOUGHT I COULD BE REALLY GOOD IF I TOOK A FEW LESSONS. HE TOLD ME HE'S THERE EVERY THURSDAY AT 12:30 IF I WANT TO PLAY. YAY! I MADE MY FIRST GOLF FRIEND.

----------


## oyarde

I PROBABLY DID NOT NEED THAT LAST GLASS OF WOODFORD RESERVE LAST NIGHT

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL....FIRE, FIRE SAID MRS MCGUIRE ~ FROM MY FAVORITE BOOK WHEN I WAS LITTLE

ANYWAY, I PUT MY FIRE KNOWLEDGE TO THE TEST TODAY WHEN I PUT A BUNCH OF CHICKEN BREASTS ON THE STOVE TO BOIL FOR DOGE FOOD (I COOK FOR THE DOGE) AND FORGOT ABOUT THEM. I WAS SITTING ON MY PORCH HAVING COFFEE WONDERING WHAT IN THE HELL THAT LOUD BEEPING WAS AND IT TURNS OUT IT WAS MY FIRE ALARM. THERE WAS NO FIRE BUT THE DOWNSTAIRS WAS FILLED WITH SMOKE. I WAS WORRIED ABOUT THE BOYS SO I WENT UPSTAIRS TO WAKE THEM UP TO GET OUT OF THE HOUSE WHILE IT AIRED OUT AND THEIR ROOMS WERE FINE UNTIL I OPENED THE DOOR. I COULDN'T BELIEVE THE FIRE ALARM DIDN'T WAKE THEM UP - MY OLDEST SAID AN ALARM WAS GOING OFF IN IS DREAM SO I GUESS THAT'S SOMETHING. ANYWAY, WE OPENED ALL THE DOORS AND WINDOWS AND TURNED ON THE FANS BUT THE HOUSE STILL SMELLS LIKE SMOKE.  I TRIED SPRAYING FEBREEZE BEFORE MR ANIMAL GOT HOME BUT HE SAID I SMELLED BURNT WHEN I WENT IN FOR A HUG AND MY SON WENT AND TOLD ON ME. I WASN'T PLANNING ON MENTIONING IT TO MR A.  HE THINKS I'M GOING TO HAVE TO WASH ALL THE CLOTHES IN THE HOUSE BECAUSE HE WENT UPSTAIRS AND CHANGED AND SAID HE COULD SMELL BURNT CHICKEN ON HIMSELF. THAT'S GONNA SUCK. 

OH, WHEN I GOT THE BOYS OUT OF BED, THE HOUSE WAS SO BAD WE ENDED UP SITTING IN THE VAN FOR ABOUT HALF AN HOUR WHILE THE HOUSE AIRED OUT. I WOULD'VE GONE NEXT DOOR BUT IT HAPPENED AROUND 6AM AND I'M FAIRLY CERTAIN NO ONE WANTED TO ENTERTAIN ME THAT EARLY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL....FIRE, FIRE SAID MRS MCGUIRE ~ FROM MY FAVORITE BOOK WHEN I WAS LITTLE
> 
> ANYWAY, I PUT MY FIRE KNOWLEDGE TO THE TEST TODAY WHEN I PUT A BUNCH OF CHICKEN BREASTS ON THE STOVE TO BOIL FOR DOGE FOOD (I COOK FOR THE DOGE) AND FORGOT ABOUT THEM. I WAS SITTING ON MY PORCH HAVING COFFEE WONDERING WHAT IN THE HELL THAT LOUD BEEPING WAS AND IT TURNS OUT IT WAS MY FIRE ALARM. THERE WAS NO FIRE BUT THE DOWNSTAIRS WAS FILLED WITH SMOKE. I WAS WORRIED ABOUT THE BOYS SO I WENT UPSTAIRS TO WAKE THEM UP TO GET OUT OF THE HOUSE WHILE IT AIRED OUT AND THEIR ROOMS WERE FINE UNTIL I OPENED THE DOOR. I COULDN'T BELIEVE THE FIRE ALARM DIDN'T WAKE THEM UP - MY OLDEST SAID AN ALARM WAS GOING OFF IN IS DREAM SO I GUESS THAT'S SOMETHING. ANYWAY, WE OPENED ALL THE DOORS AND WINDOWS AND TURNED ON THE FANS BUT THE HOUSE STILL SMELLS LIKE SMOKE.  I TRIED SPRAYING FEBREEZE BEFORE MR ANIMAL GOT HOME BUT HE SAID I SMELLED BURNT WHEN I WENT IN FOR A HUG AND MY SON WENT AND TOLD ON ME. I WASN'T PLANNING ON MENTIONING IT TO MR A.  HE THINKS I'M GOING TO HAVE TO WASH ALL THE CLOTHES IN THE HOUSE BECAUSE HE WENT UPSTAIRS AND CHANGED AND SAID HE COULD SMELL BURNT CHICKEN ON HIMSELF. THAT'S GONNA SUCK. 
> 
> OH, WHEN I GOT THE BOYS OUT OF BED, THE HOUSE WAS SO BAD WE ENDED UP SITTING IN THE VAN FOR ABOUT HALF AN HOUR WHILE THE HOUSE AIRED OUT. I WOULD'VE GONE NEXT DOOR BUT IT HAPPENED AROUND 6AM AND I'M FAIRLY CERTAIN NO ONE WANTED TO ENTERTAIN ME THAT EARLY.


OH, ARE YOU STUCK WITH ALL THE ANIMAL LAUNDRY? THAT SUCKS. MY MOM MADE ME LEARN TO DO MINE WHEN I WAS A TEEN. IT WAS PART OF CHORES WHEN I WAS YOUR BOYS' AGES OR SO. SO I LEARNED THAT LIFESKILL PRETTY EARLY.   AND AREN'T YOU AND THE ANIMALS SUPPOSED TO BE FASTING FROM CHICKEN DURING LENT, YOUNG LADY? :EEK:

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL I STARTED LAST WEEK-MASSAGING AND MANUALLY MANIPULATING MY PIP JOINT OUTWARD. I HAVE TO DO IT BACKWARD RELATIVE TO NORMAL PEOPLE BECAUSE I'M DOUBLE JOINTED ACCORDING TO THE NEW PHYSIO I SAW LAST WEEK.  I ALSO HAVE TO PULL OUTWARD. APPARENTLY MY FIRST PHYSIO WAS USED TO WORKING WITH NORMAL PEOPLE. THIS WEEK IS SPRING BREAK SO I HAVE EXTRA TIME TO WORK ON IT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> OH, ARE YOU STUCK WITH ALL THE ANIMAL LAUNDRY? THAT SUCKS. MY MOM MADE ME LEARN TO DO MINE WHEN I WAS A TEEN. IT WAS PART OF CHORES WHEN I WAS YOUR BOYS' AGES OR SO. SO I LEARNED THAT LIFESKILL PRETTY EARLY.


MOST OF IT. MY KIDS HAVE PUT AWAY THEIR OWN LAUNDRY SINCE THEY WERE SMALL AND THEY SORT AND PRE-TREAT THEIR CLOTHES BUT I DO THE WASHING.




> AND AREN'T YOU AND THE ANIMALS SUPPOSED TO BE FASTING FROM CHICKEN DURING LENT, YOUNG LADY? :EEK:


NO.  THE CHICKEN WAS FOR MY DOGE, ANYWAY. HE LIKES A CHICKEN BREAST WITH CHICKEN HEARTS/GIZZARDS, A LITTLE OATMEAL AND PUREED CARROT SAUCE. HE HAS BEEF NOW AND THEN BUT HE PREFERS CHICKEN. HE WOULD PROBABLY PREFER BEEF IF I GAVE HIM STEAK BUT HE ONLY GETS GROUND BEEF. I THINK HE LIKES TO HAVE SOMETHING TO CHEW. HE REALLY LOVES THE CHICKEN HEARTS AND GIZZARDS. I ALSO COOK AN EXTRA POUND OF THOSE EVERY FEW DAYS TO GIVE HIM AS TREATS.   WHEN I GIVE HIM HIS DOG FOOD, HE'LL ROOT AROUND AND PICK OUT THE HEARTS/GIZZARDS AND EAT THOSE FIRST. I USED TO BURY THEM IN THE BOTTOM OF HIS BOWL BUT WHEN HE GOT OLD AND CRANKY, HE STARTED DUMPING HIS FOOD ON THE FLOOR SO I PUT THEM ON TOP NOW. I FEED HIM THREE TIMES A DAY - BREAKFAST-SNACK- DINNER AND IF I'M LATE, HE'LL LAY IN FRONT OF THE FRIDGE AND WHINE WHEN I OPEN THE DOOR. I THINK HE WAS PRETTY HAPPY I BURNED HIS CHICKEN THIS MORNING BECAUSE HE GOT A BIG BOWL OF THE HEARTS/GIZZARDS FOR BREAKFAST. I HAD TO GO BUY MORE CHICKEN. I FIX UP A LOT OF DOG FOOD AT ONCE AND FREEZE IT - I BURNED A LOT OF FRICKIN' CHICKEN.

----------


## opal

SUZ.. OZIUM FOR THE SMOKE SMELL
AMAZON HAS IT IF YOU STILL GO TO THAT SITE
USTA BE A HEAD SHOP STAPLE

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS...I HAVE TO BUY FOOD TODAY. I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO EAT FOR BREAKFAST BUT THAT'S OKAY, I HAVE COFFEE. I'M ALSO GOING TO SHOCK THE POOL  SO I CAN TAKE A SAMPLE TO THE POOL STORE TOMORROW AND GET THIS BAD BOY OPENED UP. I TURNED ON THE HEATER LAST WEEK AND THE WATER IS A BALMY 95 DEGREES RIGHT NOW. POOR MR ANIMAL IS GOING TO BE SURPRISED WHEN HE GETS THE POWER BILL THIS MONTH SO I HAVE TO THINK OF SOME WAY TO DISTRACT HIM.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILLS...I HAVE TO BUY FOOD TODAY. I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO EAT FOR BREAKFAST BUT THAT'S OKAY, I HAVE COFFEE. I'M ALSO GOING TO SHOCK THE POOL  SO I CAN TAKE A SAMPLE TO THE POOL STORE TOMORROW AND GET THIS BAD BOY OPENED UP. I TURNED ON THE HEATER LAST WEEK AND THE WATER IS A BALMY 95 DEGREES RIGHT NOW. POOR MR ANIMAL IS GOING TO BE SURPRISED WHEN HE GETS THE POWER BILL THIS MONTH SO I HAVE TO THINK OF SOME WAY TO DISTRACT HIM.


SUZ, WHAT'S THE BEST OIL FOR FRYING OYSTERS? I'M LEARNING THIS LIFESKILL FOR LENT.

----------


## TheTexan

TODAY LIFE SKILL BUD LITE TASTES EVEN BETTER IN THE SHOWER

----------


## oyarde

> TODAY LIFE SKILL BUD LITE TASTES EVEN BETTER IN THE SHOWER


DOES IT SAY AMERICA ON THE CAN ?

----------


## TheTexan

> DOES IT SAY AMERICA ON THE CAN ?


THATS ONLY BUDWEISER THEY HAVENT PUT IT ON BUD LITE YET.  FOR NOW I JUST PUT AMERICA STICKERS ON BUD LITE UNTIL THEY CHANGE IT TOO

----------


## Suzanimal

> THATS ONLY BUDWEISER THEY HAVENT PUT IT ON BUD LITE YET.  FOR NOW I JUST PUT AMERICA STICKERS ON BUD LITE UNTIL THEY CHANGE IT TOO


WHY NOT USE YOUR "I VOTED" STICKERS - OR ARE YOU SAVING THOSE FOR A SPECIAL OCCASION?

----------


## Suzanimal

> SUZ, WHAT'S THE BEST OIL FOR FRYING OYSTERS? I'M LEARNING THIS LIFESKILL FOR LENT.


I'VE ALWAYS JUST USED VEG OIL BUT PEANUT OIL WOULD BE GOOD, TOO. I LOVE ME SOME FRIED OYSTERS. OYSTER STEW WITH CORNBREAD IS GOOD, TOO. IT'S EASY - CANNED MILK, BUTTER, OYSTERS, SALT/PEPPER.

----------


## TheTexan

> WHY NOT USE YOUR "I VOTED" STICKERS - OR ARE YOU SAVING THOSE FOR A SPECIAL OCCASION?


MY WIFE THREW THEM ALL AWAY, SAID I LOVED THE STICKERS MORE THAN I LOVED HER.

I AM FILING FOR DIVORCE

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'VE ALWAYS JUST USED VEG OIL BUT PEANUT OIL WOULD BE GOOD, TOO. I LOVE ME SOME FRIED OYSTERS. OYSTER STEW WITH CORNBREAD IS GOOD, TOO. IT'S EASY - CANNED MILK, BUTTER, OYSTERS, SALT/PEPPER.


 HOW ABOUT OLIVE OIL? I HAVE SOME OF THAT READILY AVAILABLE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> HOW ABOUT OLIVE OIL? I HAVE SOME OF THAT READILY AVAILABLE.


You could but I don't like to fry with olive oil. Something like an oyster would probably be okay because they cook fast, though.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You could but I don't like to fry with olive oil. Something like an oyster would probably be okay because they cook fast, though.


I BURNED MINE.  I NEED TO TRY ANOTHER BATCH TO DEVELOP THIS LIFESKILL PROPERLY. I ONLY HAD A BOX OF THE SMALL OYSTERS, AND THERE AREN'T ANY YOUTUBE TUTORIALS ON THOSE, SO I HAD TO GUESS AT HOW HOT TO MAKE THE OIL AND HOW LONG TO COOK THEM AND ALL THAT. :/  TONIGHT I'M GOING TO GRILL UP SOME BIG SKEWERED SHRIMP I GOT, THO. ALSO GTG GET SOME SHRIMP SAUCE. GOING TO BE A BUSY LIFESKILLS DAY. 

LIFESKILLS ALREADY PRACTICED-VARIOUS PARTNERING EXERCISES IN MODERN DANCE. GETTING PRETTY GOOD AT CARRYING PRETTY GIRLS AROUND.  SOME OF THEM CAN CARRY ME TOO.

----------


## oyarde

I SMOKE OYSTERS ON THE SMOKER AND HAVE THEM WITH BEER . IT IS WHAT I LIKE TO CALL A PRE NAP SNACK.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I WORKED ON MY TAXES . THIS SHOULD BE THE LAST TIME EVER , I HAD THREE MONTHS OF PAY LAST YR FROM MY REAL JOB BEFORE I RETIRED . NOW I SHOULD BE UNDER THE LIMIT , BUT MAYBE NOT , I DID 11K IN SALES AT THE ANTIQUE MALL LAST YEAR , SALES ARE BRISK LAST MONTH AND THIS MONTH. LAST YR FEB. WAS SLOW , JUNE WAS THE ONLY OTHER MONTH THAT SLOW.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *TODAY I WORKED ON MY TAXES* . THIS SHOULD BE THE LAST TIME EVER , I HAD THREE MONTHS OF PAY LAST YR FROM MY REAL JOB BEFORE I RETIRED . NOW I SHOULD BE UNDER THE LIMIT , BUT MAYBE NOT , I DID 11K IN SALES AT THE ANTIQUE MALL LAST YEAR , SALES ARE BRISK LAST MONTH AND THIS MONTH. LAST YR FEB. WAS SLOW , JUNE WAS THE ONLY OTHER MONTH THAT SLOW.


ME, TOO. i WAS SUPPOSE TO HAVE THEM TO OUR ACCOUNTANT BY MARCH 17TH BUT I FORGOT. I HAVEN'T DECIDED IF I'M GOING TO MAIL THEM OR DRIVE OVER FOR A VISIT. OUR ACCOUNTANT IS AN UPTIGHT NERD BUT I THINK HE ENJOYS IT WHEN I VISIT. HE TAKES ME OUT TO LUNCH IF I SHOW UP AROUND 11:30, TOO. MAYBE I CAN GET US OUT OF AN EXTENSION AND GET A FREE LUNCH. THERE'S A CARABBAS NEAR HIS OFFICE AND I COULD GO FOR SOME CALAMARI AND A GLASS OF WINE. 

THIS YEAR, I VOW TO BE MORE ORGANIZED. I USUALLY THROW ALL OUR RECEIPTS IN A BOX UNDER MY DESK LABELED TAXES AND DIG THROUGH IT AND SORT EVERYTHING AT THE ED OF THE YEAR. THAT'S KIND OF A PAIN IN THE ASS.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

LIVE IN THE MOMENT

ACTUALLY, NO, THAT IS FALSE.  DO NOT LIVE IN THE MOMENT.  LIVE WITH AN AWARENESS OF HISTORY AND POSTERITY.  YOU LIVE IN THE MOMENT AND YOU WILL BELIEVE YOU ARE 'CREATING' SOMETHING (BEING A LEGITIMATE ECONOMIC ASSET) WHEN YOU SAY CLEVER THINGS TO EACH OTHER IN A CIRCLE WHILST WASTING YOUR MONEY AWAY ON CONSUMABLES

----------


## oyarde

I WOULD FRY OYSTERS IN BUTTER , THAT IS ALSO HOW I PAN SEAR QUAIL .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS TOADY- EYE EXAM AND GOT NEW CONTACTS PRESCRIPTION. COOKED OYSTERS AND SHRIMP ON A GEORGE FOREMAN GRILL-LENTEN FOOD.

----------


## BUTSRSLY

YOU DON'T HAVE ANY GOLD, BRO?  DO YOU EVEN KNOW THE _PRICE_ OF GOLD?

----------


## BUTSRSLY

TELEVISION?  NO, I DON'T NEED MORE VOICES OF THOSE WHO LIKE TO HEAR THEMSELVES TALK SURROUNDING ME

----------


## BUTSRSLY

I SUPPORT YOUR RIGHTS WHEN IT MAKES SENSE TO MY GOALS, NEEDS, AND INTERESTS

----------


## BUTSRSLY

I SUPPORT WAR WHEN IT MAKES SENSE.  IT JUST DOESN'T MAKE SENSE OUTSIDE OF LAZERTAG

----------


## timosman

Why this thread isn't in hot topics?

----------


## oyarde

> YOU DON'T HAVE ANY GOLD, BRO?  DO YOU EVEN KNOW THE _PRICE_ OF GOLD?


YES , I KNOW THE PRICE OF GOLD .

----------


## oyarde

TODAY , I SUNK TWO 8 FT. 4 X 4 's FOR NEW CLOTHESLINE POSTS . I PUT THEM 2 FEET DEEP . I HOPE THAT IS ENOUGH . I HAVE THE CROSSBARS ON TOO. NOW I JUST NEED TO PICK UP SOME EYELET SCREWS .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

SO FAR, MADE UP A GROCERY LIST. WON'T BE GOING TO THE STORE TILL DARK BECAUSE TRAFFIC IS CRAZY TOADY. ALSO, CALCULATING THE PROPER INTAKE FOR LINOLEIC ACID. I GOT SOME CHEAP WITH HELP FROM MY COMRADE HELMUTH OF RPFS FAME.

----------


## Suzanimal

TODAY, I PAINTED THE INSIDE OF THE HALL CLOSET. PRO TIP: IF YOU HAVE A CLOSET WITH NO INTERIOR LIGHT, PAINT THE INSIDE OF THE CLOSET WHITE. I ALSO INSTALLED A TRACK LIGHT IN THAT HALL AND ONE OF THE LIGHTS POINTS IN THE CLOSET. IT REALLY HELPS TO SEE WHAT'S IN THERE. I HAVE TO BE ABLE TO SEE IN THAT CLOSET. AT LEAST ONCE OR TWICE A SUMMER, A FRICKIN' LIZARD JUMPS OUT OF THERE AND SCARES THE CRAP OF ME.

I ALSO PAINTED THE TRIM IN THE DOORLESS BATHROOM, PUT A SECOND COAT ON THE HALL TRIM (MR a DID THE FIRST COAT BEFORE HE WENT TO WORK- THAT TRIM IS THE WORST PART OF THE PAINTING JOB, BTW) , GOT MY SHELVES PRIMED AND PAINTED, GOT MY HAIRCUT (SHE FOUND PAINT IN MY HAIR, LOL), AND FIXED DINNER (OPENED A LIGHT & FIT GREEK COCONUT YOGURT AND ADDED ALMONDS).

BTW, VALSPAR SIGNATURE PAINT SUCKS. IT DOESN'T COVER WORTH A CRAP AND IT'S SO STINKY, IT'S BURNING MY EYES. I'VE NEVER HAD PAINT FUMES BOTHER ME LIKE THAT BEFORE. AS A MATTER OF FACT, I HAD TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER EARLIER AND LAY DOWN WITH A COLD WASH CLOTH OVER MY EYES TO MAKE THEM QUIT BURNING. I ALSO OPENED ALL THE DOORS AND TURNED ON THE FANS TO AIR THE PLACE OUT BECAUSE IT'S UNBEARABLE IN HERE. THIS IS THE WORST COVERING PAINT i'VE EVER USED AND THAT'S SAYING SOMETHING BECAUSE I BOUGHT WALMART COLOR PLACE PAINT LAST TIME. I'VE USED OTHER VALSPAR LINES THAT WERE JUST FINE BUT THIS PARTICULAR ONE IS DREADFUL.

TOMORROW, I PLAN ON PAINTING DOORS, BUYING NEW HINGES (OURS HAD OLD PAINT ON THEM AND I GOT IT OFF BUT THE FINISH WAS RUINED UNDERNEATH SO I DECIDED TO GET SOME NEW SHINY ONES), BUYING A NEW DOOR KNOB (THE LOCK WAS BROKEN ON OUR OLD ONE), ADJUSTING THE DOOR ON THE BATHROOM CABINET (IT GOT WONKY FROM MY MOM PUSHING HERSELF UP ON IT WHEN SHE WOULD LOOK UNDER THE SINK FOR SOMETHING), AND WHEN MR A GETS HOME, I'M GOING TO HAVE HIM MIX UP MY WALL PAINT WITH THE MIXER DRILL BIT AND POUR SOME INTO A MANAGEABLE CONTAINER FOR ME. I CAN LIFT THE 5 GALLON TUB BUT I HAVE NO CONTROL WHEN I START POURING. I MADE THE MISTAKE OF ATTEMPTING THAT ON MY OWN BEFORE AND RUINED A NICE RUG. 

PRO TIP: DON'T POUR PAINT INTO A PAN ON A NICE RUG.

IF EVERYTHING GOES ACCORDING TO PLAN, I WILL HAVE A FRESHLY PAINTED BATHROOM WITH A DOOR ON IT TOMORROW NIGHT. YAY! I CAN DO A SUDOOKIE IN PEACE IF THE FUMES DON'T KILL ME. I BETTER STICK WITH AN EASY PUZZLE. I PROBABLY WON'T GET THE NEW MIRROR UP UNTIL MONDAY NIGHT BECAUSE MR A IS WORKING AND I DON'T WANT TO PUT MUCH ON HIM WHEN HE GETS HOME. TOMORROW, HE SAID HE DIDN'T MIND PUTTING THE DOORS BACK UP IF I HAD THE HINGES ON READY TO GO AND HE SAID HE WOULD DO THE MIRROR ON MONDAY NIGHT. I DON'T CARE IF HE PUTS OFF THE MIRROR UNTIL HIS DAY OFF, I'M JUST HAPPY TO GET A DOOR. 

I'M EXHAUSTED. I'VE BEEN MOSTLY WORKING SINCE 4:30 AM AND THINK I'M GOING TO GO TO BED AFTER THE HOUSE AIRS OUT A BIT. I'LL LEAVE THE FRONT DOOR OPEN AT NIGHT WHEN MY HUSBAND'S HOME BUT I DON'T FEEL COMFORTABLE GOING TO BED WITH IT OPEN WHEN I'M HOME ALONE. MY STORM DOOR LOCKS BUT IT'S NOT VERY SECURE. I'M NOT SURE A BURGLER WOULD MAKE IT PAST THE FUMES BUT I'M NOT WILLING TO TAKE THAT CHANCE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TODAY, I PAINTED THE INSIDE OF THE HALL CLOSET. PRO TIP: IF YOU HAVE A CLOSET WITH NO INTERIOR LIGHT, PAINT THE INSIDE OF THE CLOSET WHITE. I ALSO INSTALLED A TRACK LIGHT IN THAT HALL AND ONE OF THE LIGHTS POINTS IN THE CLOSET. IT REALLY HELPS TO SEE WHAT'S IN THERE. I HAVE TO BE ABLE TO SEE IN THAT CLOSET. AT LEAST ONCE OR TWICE A SUMMER, A FRICKIN' LIZARD JUMPS OUT OF THERE AND SCARES THE CRAP OF ME.
> 
> I ALSO PAINTED THE TRIM IN THE DOORLESS BATHROOM, PUT A SECOND COAT ON THE HALL TRIM (MR a DID THE FIRST COAT BEFORE HE WENT TO WORK- THAT TRIM IS THE WORST PART OF THE PAINTING JOB, BTW) , GOT MY SHELVES PRIMED AND PAINTED, GOT MY HAIRCUT (SHE FOUND PAINT IN MY HAIR, LOL), AND FIXED DINNER (OPENED A LIGHT & FIT GREEK COCONUT YOGURT AND ADDED ALMONDS).
> 
> BTW, VALSPAR SIGNATURE PAINT SUCKS. IT DOESN'T COVER WORTH A CRAP AND IT'S SO STINKY, IT'S BURNING MY EYES. I'VE NEVER HAD PAINT FUMES BOTHER ME LIKE THAT BEFORE. AS A MATTER OF FACT, I HAD TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER EARLIER AND LAY DOWN WITH A COLD WASH CLOTH OVER MY EYES TO MAKE THEM QUIT BURNING. I ALSO OPENED ALL THE DOORS AND TURNED ON THE FANS TO AIR THE PLACE OUT BECAUSE IT'S UNBEARABLE IN HERE. THIS IS THE WORST COVERING PAINT i'VE EVER USED AND THAT'S SAYING SOMETHING BECAUSE I BOUGHT WALMART COLOR PLACE PAINT LAST TIME. I'VE USED OTHER VALSPAR LINES THAT WERE JUST FINE BUT THIS PARTICULAR ONE IS DREADFUL.
> 
> TOMORROW, I PLAN ON PAINTING DOORS, BUYING NEW HINGES (OURS HAD OLD PAINT ON THEM AND I GOT IT OFF BUT THE FINISH WAS RUINED UNDERNEATH SO I DECIDED TO GET SOME NEW SHINY ONES), BUYING A NEW DOOR KNOB (THE LOCK WAS BROKEN ON OUR OLD ONE), ADJUSTING THE DOOR ON THE BATHROOM CABINET (IT GOT WONKY FROM MY MOM PUSHING HERSELF UP ON IT WHEN SHE WOULD LOOK UNDER THE SINK FOR SOMETHING), AND WHEN MR A GETS HOME, I'M GOING TO HAVE HIM MIX UP MY WALL PAINT WITH THE MIXER DRILL BIT AND POUR SOME INTO A MANAGEABLE CONTAINER FOR ME. I CAN LIFT THE 5 GALLON TUB BUT I HAVE NO CONTROL WHEN I START POURING. I MADE THE MISTAKE OF ATTEMPTING THAT ON MY OWN BEFORE AND RUINED A NICE RUG. 
> 
> PRO TIP: DON'T POUR PAINT INTO A PAN ON A NICE RUG.
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD LIFESKILL DEVELOPMENT DAY. I'M SURPRISED YOU FORGOT TO PUT DOWN NEWSPAPERS OR TARP BEFORE YOU POURED THE PAINT, THO.  IT PREVENTS RUG SPATTER. ANOTHER GOOD THING TO DO NEXT TIME IS TO GET ONE OF THOSE SPOUT ATTACHMENTS FOR THE PAINT CANS SO THE PAINT POURS INTO THE TRAY EASY. #LIFESKILLSMADEEASY

----------


## Suzanimal

> TODAY , I SUNK TWO 8 FT. 4 X 4 's FOR NEW CLOTHESLINE POSTS . I PUT THEM 2 FEET DEEP . I HOPE THAT IS ENOUGH . I HAVE THE CROSSBARS ON TOO. NOW I JUST NEED TO PICK UP SOME EYELET SCREWS .


SWEET! MY MOM HAD A NICE CLOTHESLINE LIKE THAT. ALL I HAVE IS A RETRACTABLE LINE AND I PULL IT ACROSS THE HALL AT THE TOP OF THE STAIRS. I USED TO HAVE IT WHERE I COULD PULL IT ACROSS MY OFFICE WINDOW (A BIG UPSTAIRS WINDOW THAT GETS SUN ALL DAY) BUT IT'S IN THE FRONT OF THE HOUSE AND ONE DAY MR ANIMAL NOTICED HIS UNDERPANTS HANGING THERE WHEN HE GOT HOME AND MOVED IT TO THE HALL. IT NEVER OCCURRED TO ME THAT PEOPLE COULD SEE THE LAUNDRY HANGING IN THE WINDOW.

----------


## Suzanimal

> SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD LIFESKILL DEVELOPMENT DAY. I'M SURPRISED YOU FORGOT TO PUT DOWN NEWSPAPERS OR TARP BEFORE YOU POURED THE PAINT, THO.  IT PREVENTS RUG SPATTER. ANOTHER GOOD THING TO DO NEXT TIME IS TO GET ONE OF THOSE SPOUT ATTACHMENTS FOR THE PAINT CANS SO THE PAINT POURS INTO THE TRAY EASY. #LIFESKILLSMADEEASY


I HATE TARPS AND TAPE. I LIKE TO LIVE DANGEROUSLY.

I HAVE A POUR SPOUT FOR THE CANS BUT THIS IS A 5 GALLON DRUM OF PAINT. IT HAS SOME KIND OF SPOUT BUT WHEN IT'S FULL, IT'S TOO HEAVY FOR ME TO KEEP STEADY WHEN I'M  POURING.

----------


## Suzanimal

HANGOVER

WENT TO A FREE WINE THING LAST NIGHT AND I GOT HAMMERED. LOOKING BACK ON THE EVENING, SOME KIND OF STRANGE THINGS HAPPENED. FIRST, I'M SITTING THERE ENJOYING A TRUFFLE BURGER SLIDER AND THIS WOMAN I'VE NEVER SEEN IN MY LIFE COMES UP TO ME AND GIVES ME A BURGER. I WAS DRUNK AND HUNGRY SO I TOOK IT. THEN A MAN WHO DOES BUSINESS WITH MR ANIMAL HIT ON ME AND AT SOME POINT DURING THE EVENING PUT HIS NAME AND NUMBER ON MY PHONE. O_o I DON'T USE IT WHEN I'M OUT BUT I LEAVE ON THE TABLE IN CASE ONE OF MY KIDS CALLS BECAUSE I NEVER HEAR IT RINGING IN MY PURSE. IT WAS REALLY CREEPY. AFTER WE LEAVE THE WINE TASTING, WE STOP AT OUR WATERING HOLE FOR ONE ON THE WAY HOME AND I KID YOU NOT, ANOTHER WOMAN I'VE NEVER MET BEFORE GAVE ME A SHOT OF SOME KIND OF JACK DANIELS CINNAMON. I TOOK IT, LOL. I THINK THAT'S HOW I GOT THE HANGOVER.

----------


## opal

WAIT.. SOMEBODY DECIDED TO $#@! WITH JACK DANIELS BY PUTTING CINNAMON IN IT?  IN THE BOTTLE??  DAMN.. IF YOU WANT A COCKTAIL WITH SOMETHING BESIDES BOOZE IN IT.. MAKE IT YOUR SELF.. DON'T RUIN IT FOR THE REST OF US

----------


## Suzanimal

> WAIT.. SOMEBODY DECIDED TO $#@! WITH JACK DANIELS BY PUTTING CINNAMON IN IT?  IN THE BOTTLE??  DAMN.. IF YOU WANT A COCKTAIL WITH SOMETHING BESIDES BOOZE IN IT.. MAKE IT YOUR SELF.. DON'T RUIN IT FOR THE REST OF US


YES AND IT'S DISGUSTING.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I PLOWED MUH TOMATO PATCH .

----------


## oyarde

I WENT TODAY AND GOT SOME 8 FOOT LANDSCAPE TIMBERS AT MENARDS AT 1.75 EA . I HAD BEEN CUTTING SOME POSTS OUT OF THE WOODS BUT I AM JUST GOING TO USE THESE AS FENCE POSTS TO FINISH . GOT SOME MORE WIRE TIES TOO , I WAS RUNNING LOW  , PICKED UP 300 .

----------


## Occam's Banana

ANTI-LIFE SKILL: PRINTING OUT TAX FORMS FOR MY DAD ...

----------


## oyarde

THEN I SAWED UP A DEAD POPLAR AND PINE TREES THAT LOOKED LIKE THEY MIGHT FALL ON MY PARKING SPOT FOR MY PICKUP .IF DANKE WAS STILL AMONG US , I WONDER WHAT HE WOULD BE WORKING ON TODAY ?

----------


## oyarde

> ANTI-LIFE SKILL: PRINTING OUT TAX FORMS FOR MY DAD ...


I FINISHED MINE LAST MON. , TELL YOUR DAD I FEEL FOR HIM.

----------


## Suzanimal

> ANTI-LIFE SKILL: PRINTING OUT TAX FORMS FOR MY DAD ...


I SENT MINE TO THE ACCOUNTANT A FEW DAYS LATE BUT I THINK HE'LL GET THEM DONE FOR ME WITHOUT AN EXTENSION.  WE'RE KINDRED SPIRITS, AFTER ALL. HE'S THE ONLY OTHER PERSON I KNOW WHO PROUDLY DISPLAYS A PICKLED BABY SHARK.  I WANTED TO SURPRISE HAND DELIVER THEM AND SCORE A FREE LUNCH BUT MY MOM AND HER FIANCEE STOPPED BY THAT DAY AND ENDED UP HANGING AROUND ALL AFTERNOON.

NEXT THIS YEAR, MY LIFE SKILL IS GOING TO BE FILING AND SORTING ALL MY RECEIPTS LIKE A GROWN UP INSTEAD OF JUST THROWING THEM IN A BOX UNDER MY DESK. I'M NOT SURE THAT'S GOING TO WORK OUT BECAUSE I HATE FILING. I'M MORE OF A THROW THEM IN A BOX AND FORGET ABOUT IT UNTIL TWO DAYS AFTER THE DEADLINE AND TRY TO SCORE A FREE LUNCH KIND OF GAL. OR, AT LEAST PUT THEM IN A NICE BOX. MAYBE I SHOULD START SMALL.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THEN I SAWED UP A DEAD POPLAR AND PINE TREES THAT LOOKED LIKE THEY MIGHT FALL ON MY PARKING SPOT FOR MY PICKUP .IF DANKE WAS STILL AMONG US , I WONDER WHAT HE WOULD BE WORKING ON TODAY ?


HE WOULD PROBABLY BE HANGING OUT AT THE AIRPORT GOING THROUGH ENHANCED SECURITY CHECKS ALL DAY.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS

DRIVING IN RAIN AND KEEPING DRY - FAILED

SO I HEAR WE'RE GOING TO GET A BAD STORM TODAY AND I THINK, IT'S THE PERCET DAY TO RUN ERRANDS BECAUSE I WANT THE KIDS TO HELP ME BUT I WANT THEM HOME WHEN IT'S NICE OUT TO DO YARD WORK. AS WE'RE PULLING OUT OF THE DRIVEWAY THE MAN ACROSS THE STREET FLAGS ME DOWN AND WARNS ME A BAD STORM IS HEADING OUR WAY IN THE NEXT FEW HOURS. I THINK, I'VE GOT A FEW HOURS, I'LL BE BACK BY THEN. I THOUGHT WRONG. WE BARELY MADE IT 10 MINUTES UP THE ROAD BEFORE THE RAIN WAS COMING DOWN SO HARD CARS WERE PULLING OVER. I HAD THE WHERE WITH ALL TO PULL INTO MY FAVORITE ITALIAN JOINT TO WAIT OUT THE RAIN WITH A GLASS OF WINE AND I SHARED A SHRIMP SCAMPI, CHICKEN CARBONARA AND SALAD WITH MY KIDS. THAT PLACE HAS HUGE PORTIONS (THE CARBONARA COMES ON A FRICKIN PLATTER WITH TWO WHOLE CHICKEN BREASTS) SO I JUST NIBBLE OFF OF OTHER PEOPLE'S PLATES. PLUS, THEY BRING YOU FRESH HOMEMADE BREAD. IN THE END, THREE PEOPLE FILLED UP FOR LUNCH AND HAVE ENOUGH FOR ANOTHER BIG MEAL FOR 50.00. NOT BAD.

I HAD MY UMBRELLA BUT IT WAS POINTLESS. IT WAS RAINING SIDEWAYS. MY BACK WAS SO WET IT SOAKED THROUGH MY TRENCH COAT. MY KIDS SAID I LOOKED LIKE A FLASHER BECAUSE I WAS WEARING SHORTS UNDER MY COAT. I WAS SOAKED. OF COURSE, NOT FIVE MINUTES AFTER WE SAT DOWN THE RAIN STOPPED. O_o

AFTER ALL THAT DRAMA, THE PLANT STORE WAS CLOSED.  MY SON SAID I SHOULD'VE KNOW BECAUSE IT'S AN OUTDOOR MARKET AND THERE'S A TORNADO WARNING BUT THE CASH LADY SITS IN A LITTLE HUT. I FIGURED SHE'D BE THERE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

CATCHING UP-YESTERDAY'S LIFESKILL: CHOREOGRAPHY. I HAVE TO CHOREOGRAPH A SOLO FOR MY FINAL EXAM THIS SEMESTER. I WENT TO A FIELD TO WORK ON IT BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE ACCESS TO A PROPER DANCE FLOOR. FINISHED THE SOLO, I JUST HAVE TO LEARN IT WELL ENOUGH TO PERFORM IT ON EXAM DAY.

----------


## oyarde

WATCHING BASEBALL & BASKETBALL ON THE SAME NIGHT . MY A'S WON 4 - 2  ( OPENING DAY )SO I MADE MONEY ON THE UNDER ( 8) . FIRST TIME SINCE 2002 WE HAD A PLAYER WITH THREE HITS ON OPENING DAY AND HE ALSO JOINS ONLY 1 OTHER PLAYER IN TEAM HISTORY ( 2000 ) TO HIT TWO OPENING DAY HOMERS . THIS IS OUR SECOND OPENING DAY WIN IN 13 YEARS .

----------


## Suzanimal

BUSY LIFE SKILLS DAY

MAKING TEENAGERS WORK. IT'S HARDER THAN IT SOUNDS.

1. VACUUM THE POOL
2. HANG BATHROOM DOOR YAY!
3. PUT AWAY LAUNDRY
4. MOVE MY AZALEAS AND GARDENIAS 
5. MULCH THE HOSTA BED
6. WEED IN THE JUNIPERS (DON'T GET BIT BY A SNAKE)
7. PLANT THE CLEMATIS, MONKEY GRASS, AND PAMPAS GRASS I'M GOING TO BUY TODAY

I SUPERVISE FROM THE DECK. I'M ALSO PLAYING CHEMIST. THE POOL WATER IS OUT OF BALANCE AND I NEED TO ADD 3/4 OF A BAG OF SOMETHING TODAY AFTER IT'S VACUUMED AND 3/4 OF THE OTHER THING TOMORROW AND I NEED TO TURN DOWN THE CHLORINATER. I CRANKED IT UP TO HELP KILL THE ALGAE.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I TOOK APART A HENHOUSE AND MOVED IT AND COUNTED MUH 9 MM ROUNDS .

----------


## oyarde

A's STARTER TONIGHT IS THE 6 FOOT 5 INCH TALL LEFTHANDER  BORN IN VALPO , INDIANA STATE SYCAMORE . HAS NOT GIVEN UP MORE THAN 2 RUNS SINCE LAST AUG 18 , WON 3 OF HIS LAST FOUR DECISIONS LAST SEASON AND FINISHED LAST YEAR WITH A 3.86 ERA . I AM THINKING OF TAKING THE UNDER FOR A FEW BUCKS .

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## heavenlyboy34

YESTERDAY'S LIFESKILL-DEPOSITING A REFUND CHECK. TOADY-GETTING BETTER AT FRYING COD.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY

MORE PAINTING AND POOL CHEMISTRY

I GOT ALMOST DONE WITH MY CEILING AND RAN OUT OF PAINT SO I RAN UP TO LOWES THIS MORNING AND AM TRYING TO MOTIVATE SO I CAN GET THIS $#@! DONE AND MOVE ON TO THE TRIM. I'M HAVING AN EASTER PARTY AND MY HOUSE IS A FLIPPIN TRAIN WRECK. I HAVE SO MUCH CRAP IN MY KITCHEN, YOU CAN'T EVEN GET TO THE STOVE - YOU CAN GET TO THE COFFEE POT AND ONE SIDE OF THE SINK AND THAT'S IT. UNLESS MR ANIMAL WANTS COFFEE FOR DINNER, HE'S TAKING ME OUT TO EAT TONIGHT.

THE POOL STILL LOOKS LIKE A SWAMP.  THE POOL MAN THINKS I'M GOING TO NEED THE HEAVY DUTY ALGECIDE WITH COPPER - AND THEN I'M GOING TO HAVE TO TAKE THE COPPER OUT OF THE WATER. *SIGH* THE RAIN HASN'T HELPED, EITHER. THEY QUIT MAKING THE GOOD SHOCK (LITHIUM) SO I STOCKED UP ON ENOUGH TO GET THROUGH THE SUMMER BEFORE IT SOLD OUT AND I'VE ALREADY BURNED THROUGH A CASE TRYING TO KILL THE FRICKIN ALGAE. I SUPPOSE THAT'S WHAT I GET FOR BEING A LAZY ASS LAST WINTER AND NOT PROPERLY CLOSING THE POOL. WHEN CLOSED PROPERLY, THE WATER IS CRYSTAL CLEAR WHEN I PULL MY COVER OFF.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS

MOAR PAINTING AND POOL CHEMISTRY

YESTERDAY, I GAVE THE CEILING A LAST COAT AND PAINTED ALL THE TRIM, THE MANTLE, AND THE NICHES IN THE LIVING ROOM. TODAY, I DO THE WALLS AND MOVE THE FURNITURE BACK IN. I DIDN'T REALIZE HOW MUCH CRAP WAS IN THERE UNTIL I HAD TO FIND ANOTHER PLACE TO PUT IT. MR ANIMAL WAS SKEPTICAL ABOUT MY IDEAS BUT NOW THAT IT'S STARTING TO COME TOGETHER, HE ADMITTED THAT HE THINKS IT'S GOING TO LOOK VERY NICE.  

BY TOMORROW MORNING WHEN MR ANIMAL COMES HOME, I WANT TO SURPRISE HIM WITH THE LIVING ROOM FINISHED - EXCEPT FOR THE DRAPES. I BOUGHT NEW DRAPERY RODS AND I'LL NEED HIS HELP HANGING THEM. 

AFTER I GET THE FIRST COAT ROLLED OUT, I'M GOING TO TAKE ANOTHER SAMPLE TO THE POOL STORE AND FIND OUT WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON WITH MY WATER. I ALSO THINK I'M GOING TO ORDER ANOTHER FILTER. I HAVEN'T BOUGHT ONE IN YEARS AND THAT MAY BE PART OF MY WATER PROBLEM.

----------


## Suzanimal

BUSY PRACTICING LIFE SKILLS

1. PAINT LIVING ROOM 
2. PICK UP PLANTS AT GARDEN CENTER 
3. DESWAMP POOL - WORKING ON IT

I WENT TO THE POOL STORE WITH A SAMPLE TO DISCUSS WHAT I CAN DO TO DESWAMP AND TURNS OUT, I NEED TO ADD THE COPPER ALGAECIDE AND SHOCK AND VACUUM EVERYDAY UNTIL IT'S CLEAR. WELL, I'M NOT GOING TO - I'M GONNA MAKE THE KIDS DO IT. ANYWAY, WHEN I WENT TO PAY I ONLY HAD 100 DOLLAR BILLS AND ASKED IF THEY HAD CHANGE (MANY SMALL BUSINESSES DON'T - MY TOTAL WAS 132.00), THEY DID AND THE OWNER AND I GOT INTO A RATHER LENGTHY DISCUSSION ABOUT A CASHLESS SOCIETY. HE WENT ON TO CITE SOMETHING FROM THE BIBLE IN REVELATIONS ABOUT IT. HIS SON WAS WATCHING THE NEWS AND WE STARTED TALKING ABOUT SYRIA AND HE (THE OWNER WHO QUOTED THE BIBLE)SAYS HE THINKS WE SHOULD JUST DESTROY "ALL THESE COUNTRIES". I SMILED SWEETLY AND ASKED WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS ABOUT THAT. HE EXCUSED HIMSELF AND GOT BUSY WITH ANOTHER CUSTOMER.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

YESTERDAY'S LIFESKILL- REHEARSING FOR THIS SEMESTER'S PERFORMING ARTS EXAM.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I PUT A NEW TIRE ON MUH WHEELBARROW , OTHER WAS ONLY A COUPLE YEARS OLD BUT I COULD NOT PLUG IT , IT WAS DRY ROTTED .

----------


## Suzanimal

> TODAY I PUT A NEW TIRE ON MUH WHEELBARROW , OTHER WAS ONLY A COUPLE YEARS OLD BUT I COULD NOT PLUG IT , IT WAS DRY ROTTED .


OURS NEVER STAYS INFLATED. I HAVE THE BOYS FILL IT UP WITH THE AIR COMPRESSOR WHEN WE NEED TO USE IT. I WONDER IF THEY MAKE SOLID TIRES FOR WHEELBARROWS.


I ADDED THE COPPER ALGAECIDE TO MY POOL EARLIER AND IT ACTUALLY LOOKS WORSE.  I SHOCKED THE HELL OUT OF IT AND MADE THE BOYS PUT THE SOLAR COVER ON IT - HERE'S HOPING IT LOOKS BETTER TOMORROW. A FRIEND OF MINE HAS BEEN BUGGING ME TO BRING HER LITTLE GRAND BABY OVER TO SWIM BUT I CAN'T LET A BABY GET IN THAT NASTY WATER. 

I THINK PART OF THE PROBLEM IS MY FILTER. I HAVE GIANT PAPER FILTERS INSTEAD OF A SAND FILTER AND I'VE BEEN USING THE SAME TWO FOR YEARS SO I WENT AHEAD AND ORDERED ANOTHER ONE TONIGHT. THE DAMN THINGS ARE 200.00. I COULDN'T EVEN FIND A KNOCK OFF TO FIT MY SET UP ON AMAZON OR EBAY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS- GOING TO A NEW CHIROPRACTOR TO HAVE MY SPRAIN EVALUATED. TURNS OUT IT'S NASTY SO THEY REFERRED ME TO A SPECIALIST.  ALSO, FLIRTING WITH MILFS WHO REQUIRE MY ASSISTANCE FOR DIRECTIONS FROM HITHER TO THITHER.

----------


## opal

> SNIP
> 
> I THINK PART OF THE PROBLEM IS MY FILTER. I HAVE GIANT PAPER FILTERS INSTEAD OF A SAND FILTER AND I'VE BEEN USING THE SAME TWO FOR YEARS SO I WENT AHEAD AND ORDERED ANOTHER ONE TONIGHT. THE DAMN THINGS ARE 200.00. I COULDN'T EVEN FIND A KNOCK OFF TO FIT MY SET UP ON AMAZON OR EBAY.


WTF.. PAPER FILTER FOR A WHOLE POOL?????  YEAH, I'D SAY THAT'S THE PROBLEM.  HAVE YOU EVER LOOKED INTO A DE FILTER? (DIATOMACEOUS EARTH)  MAKES THE WATER SPARKLE.
WAIT.. INSIDE MY DAD'S DE FILTER, ARE WHAT LOOK LIKE BIG PAPER SOCK LIKE FORMS, THAT HOLD THE DE .. ARE YOU USING A DE FILTER WITHOUT THE DE?

----------


## Natural Citizen

THIS THREAD STILL GOING? LOL

I HAVE BEEN BUSY PRACTICING LIFESKILLS, THOUGH. AND TRYNNA GET LAID AND STUFF, TOO. BOWCHIKABOWWOWBABAY. ALSO ACCIDENTALLY ASSAULTED A RENTACOP. HAVE TO GO TO COURT FOR THAT STILL. o_O

----------


## Suzanimal

> WTF.. PAPER FILTER FOR A WHOLE POOL?????  YEAH, I'D SAY THAT'S THE PROBLEM.  HAVE YOU EVER LOOKED INTO A DE FILTER? (DIATOMACEOUS EARTH)  MAKES THE WATER SPARKLE.
> WAIT.. INSIDE MY DAD'S DE FILTER, ARE WHAT LOOK LIKE BIG PAPER SOCK LIKE FORMS, THAT HOLD THE DE .. ARE YOU USING A DE FILTER WITHOUT THE DE?


YES, IT'S GIGANTIC. IT'S LITERALLY THE SIZE OF MY BODY FROM THE WAIST DOWN. I CAN'T EVEN THE LIFT THE DAMN THING I HAVE TO WAIT FOR MR A OR MY OLDEST SON (AKA, MOOSE). YES, IT'S A PAPER FILTER AND IT'S NORMALLY EASY PEASY  - NO BACK WASHING AND I GENERALLY ONLY HAVE TO CHANGE AND CLEAN (I HAVE TWO THAT I ROTATE) TWICE A YEAR.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THIS THREAD STILL GOING? LOL
> 
> I HAVE BEEN BUSY PRACTICING LIFESKILLS, THOUGH. AND TRYNNA GET LAID AND STUFF, TOO. BOWCHIKABOWWOWBABAY.


THE GETTIN' BUSY OF LIFE SKILLS.




> ALSO ACCIDENTALLY ASSAULTED A RENTACOP. HAVE TO GO TO COURT FOR THAT STILL. o_O


IT HAPPENS TO THE BEST OF US.

----------


## oyarde

> OURS NEVER STAYS INFLATED. I HAVE THE BOYS FILL IT UP WITH THE AIR COMPRESSOR WHEN WE NEED TO USE IT. I WONDER IF THEY MAKE SOLID TIRES FOR WHEELBARROWS.
> 
> 
> I ADDED THE COPPER ALGAECIDE TO MY POOL EARLIER AND IT ACTUALLY LOOKS WORSE.  I SHOCKED THE HELL OUT OF IT AND MADE THE BOYS PUT THE SOLAR COVER ON IT - HERE'S HOPING IT LOOKS BETTER TOMORROW. A FRIEND OF MINE HAS BEEN BUGGING ME TO BRING HER LITTLE GRAND BABY OVER TO SWIM BUT I CAN'T LET A BABY GET IN THAT NASTY WATER. 
> 
> I THINK PART OF THE PROBLEM IS MY FILTER. I HAVE GIANT PAPER FILTERS INSTEAD OF A SAND FILTER AND I'VE BEEN USING THE SAME TWO FOR YEARS SO I WENT AHEAD AND ORDERED ANOTHER ONE TONIGHT. THE DAMN THINGS ARE 200.00. I COULDN'T EVEN FIND A KNOCK OFF TO FIT MY SET UP ON AMAZON OR EBAY.


I GOT A SOLID TIRE THIS TIME AT RURAL KING AND ADDED THE OLD DRY ROTTED ONE STILL ON THE RIM TO MY PILE IN THE GARAGE.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY....DECORATING.

I HAVE THE WORST LUCK WITH HOME DECOR.  MR A ORDERS STUFF FROM ORIENTIAL TRADING FOR ST PATS DAY AND EVERY YEAR HE GIVES ME HIS POINTS CERTIFICATE TO SPEND OTHERWISE IT WOULD JUST GET WASTED. ANYWAY, I LOOK AROUND AND FIND SOME CUTE APOTHECARY JARS AND THINK TO MYSELF HOW NICE THEY WOULD LOOK AS CANDY JARS. THEY CAME AND I LEFT THEM IN THE BOX UNTIL I WAS FINISHED PAINTING. I TAKE THEM OUT AND RIGHT AWAY I NOTICE SOMETHING....INTERESTING ABOUT THEM. I PUT THEM OUT ANYWAY THINKING NO ONE WILL NOTICE. I JUST HAVE A DIRTY MIND. MR A AND THE BOYS COME IN AND THE SNICKERING STARTS. *SIGH* NOW I UNDERSTAND WHY THEY WERE ON CLEARANCE.





LOL, PENIS JARS

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY....DECORATING.
> 
> I HAVE THE WORST LUCK WITH HOME DECOR.  MR A ORDERS STUFF FROM ORIENTIAL TRADING FOR ST PATS DAY AND EVERY YEAR HE GIVES ME HIS POINTS CERTIFICATE TO SPEND OTHERWISE IT WOULD JUST GET WASTED. ANYWAY, I LOOK AROUND AND FIND SOME CUTE APOTHECARY JARS AND THINK TO MYSELF HOW NICE THEY WOULD LOOK AS CANDY JARS. THEY CAME AND I LEFT THEM IN THE BOX UNTIL I WAS FINISHED PAINTING. I TAKE THEM OUT AND RIGHT AWAY I NOTICE SOMETHING....INTERESTING ABOUT THEM. I PUT THEM OUT ANYWAY THINKING NO ONE WILL NOTICE. I JUST HAVE A DIRTY MIND. MR A AND THE BOYS COME IN AND THE SNICKERING STARTS. *SIGH* NOW I UNDERSTAND WHY THEY WERE ON CLEARANCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, PENIS JARS


LOLOLOL   THE ONE ON THE FAR RIGHT ISN'T ALL THAT PHALLIC, SO IT WASN'T A TOTAL WASTE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOLOLOL   THE ONE ON THE FAR RIGHT ISN'T ALL THAT PHALLIC, SO IT WASN'T A TOTAL WASTE.


MY SON'S FRIEND JUST STOPPED BY AND I HEARD HIM ASK MY SON WHY WE HAVE OUR CANDY IN DICK JARS, LOL. THEN HE CALLED HIM A *** AND LEFT.

----------


## phill4paul

> LOLOLOL   THE ONE ON THE FAR RIGHT ISN'T ALL THAT PHALLIC, SO IT WASN'T A TOTAL WASTE.


  LOOKS LIKE AN ASIAN CANDY JAR. IT DID COME FROM ORIENTAL TRADING I THINK.

----------


## oyarde

TOMORROW I GO TO PICK UP SOME GRASS SEED AND START TO PLOW THE GREEN BEAN PATCH . TODAY I PLOWED AND DISCED THE FEED LOT AND I AM GOING TO SEED IT.I PUT UP ANOTHER FENCE AND MOVED THE FEED LOT . MAYBE SATURDAY GO PICK UP SOME CHICKS.

----------


## Suzanimal

MR ANIMAL TOLD ME HE HAD A DREAM ABOUT ME LAST NIGHT. HE SAID, HE WAS TRYING TO TALK TO SOMEONE IN OUR KITCHEN AND I WAS SITTING THERE DUNKING MY NEIGHBORS COFFEE CAKE (SHE SENDS THE BOYS A COFFEE CAKE OR BANANA BREAD FOR DOING CHORES FOR HER) IN COFFEE AND I KEPT INTERRUPTING SAYING, "THIS IS SOME GOOD COFFEE CAKE."

I WISH I HAD A COFFEE CAKE TO GO WITH MY COFFEE THIS MORNING.

ALSO, I HAVE A CAT. A BROWN TABBY SHOWED UP AT OUR HOUSE A FEW WEEKS AGO. I THINK HE'S A STRAY BECAUSE HE'S VERY SHY. ANYWAY, I FELT SORRY FOR HIM AND STARTED FEEDING HIM HOPING MR ANIMAL WOULDN'T NOTICE. HE NOTICED THE CAT HANGING AROUND AND HE SUSPECTS I'M FEEDING IT BUT HE HASN'T CAUGHT ME YET. ANYWAY, LAST NIGHT THE CAT FIGURED OUT OUR DOGGY DOOR AND I CAUGHT HIM IN OUR KITCHEN WHEN I CAME DOWNSTAIRS. MY DOG IS USELESS. HE EITHER DIDN'T NOTICE THE CAT OR DIDN'T CARE. I'M HOPING TO BEFRIEND THE CAT, GET HIM FIXED, AND KEEP HIM AS A YARD/PORCH CAT. HE CAN'T COME INSIDE BECAUSE MR ANIMAL IS ALLERGIC. I'VE NAMED HIM GEORGE.

----------


## oyarde

> MR ANIMAL TOLD ME HE HAD A DREAM ABOUT ME LAST NIGHT. HE SAID, HE WAS TRYING TO TALK TO SOMEONE IN OUR KITCHEN AND I WAS SITTING THERE DUNKING MY NEIGHBORS COFFEE CAKE (SHE SENDS THE BOYS A COFFEE CAKE OR BANANA BREAD FOR DOING CHORES FOR HER) IN COFFEE AND I KEPT INTERRUPTING SAYING, "THIS IS SOME GOOD COFFEE CAKE."
> 
> I WISH I HAD A COFFEE CAKE TO GO WITH MY COFFEE THIS MORNING.
> 
> ALSO, I HAVE A CAT. A BROWN TABBY SHOWED UP AT OUR HOUSE A FEW WEEKS AGO. I THINK HE'S A STRAY BECAUSE HE'S VERY SHY. ANYWAY, I FELT SORRY FOR HIM AND STARTED FEEDING HIM HOPING MR ANIMAL WOULDN'T NOTICE. HE NOTICED THE CAT HANGING AROUND AND HE SUSPECTS I'M FEEDING IT BUT HE HASN'T CAUGHT ME YET. ANYWAY, LAST NIGHT THE CAT FIGURED OUT OUR DOGGY DOOR AND I CAUGHT HIM IN OUR KITCHEN WHEN I CAME DOWNSTAIRS. MY DOG IS USELESS. HE EITHER DIDN'T NOTICE THE CAT OR DIDN'T CARE. I'M HOPING TO BEFRIEND THE CAT, GET HIM FIXED, AND KEEP HIM AS A YARD/PORCH CAT. HE CAN'T COME INSIDE BECAUSE MR ANIMAL IS ALLERGIC. I'VE NAMED HIM GEORGE.


I HAD SOME COFFEE CAKE BUT MRS O GAVE IT AWAY TO A GIRL IN TOWN. I ONCE HAD A PORCH CAT .BIG , BLACK PERSIAN WITH YELLOW EYES. HIS NAME WAS BUBBA . NOW I AM CAKELESS AND CATLESS .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I HAD SOME COFFEE CAKE BUT MRS O GAVE IT AWAY TO A GIRL IN TOWN. I ONCE HAD A PORCH CAT .BIG , BLACK PERSIAN WITH YELLOW EYES. HIS NAME WAS BUBBA . NOW I AM CAKELESS AND CATLESS .


YOU SHOULD WRITE A BLUES SONG

----------


## sparebulb

THIS, AND MOST DAYS, I SCOOP AND DISCARD CAT POOP FROM THE BOX.

7+ YEARS AGO, BLACK KAT FOLLOWED ME HOME.



FILE PHOTO

----------


## Suzanimal

> THIS, AND MOST DAYS, *I SCOOP AND DISCARD CAT POOP* FROM THE BOX.
> 
> 7+ YEARS AGO, BLACK KAT FOLLOWED ME HOME.
> 
> 
> 
> FILE PHOTO


SOUNDS LIKE _HE_ ADOPTED _YOU_.

IT'S NICE TO SEE OTHER PEOPLE PRACTICING LIFE SKILLS BESIDES ME AND OYARD. I WAS BEGINNING TO THINK Y'ALL WERE A BUNCH OF LAZY ASSES.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I WENT TO THE LICENSE BRANCH AND GOT A PLATE FOR A TRAILER . I WOULD NOT HAVE GONE IF I KNEW HOW MUCH IT WAS . I NEVER HAD A PLATE ON IT BEFORE. THIS ONE COST MORE THAN MY F 150 PLATE . THEN WENT TO THE BUTCHER , I GOT 3 LBS OF BACON AND 4 NEW YORK STRIPS . I TALKED HIM OUT OF A SLICE OF BLACKBERRY PIE TOO SINCE MRS O GAVE MY CAKE AWAY .

----------


## Suzanimal

I MANSCAPED MY DOG. MAYBE MR ANIMAL WILL LET ME DO HIM LATER.

----------


## opal

> I HAD SOME COFFEE CAKE BUT MRS O GAVE IT AWAY TO A GIRL IN TOWN. I ONCE HAD A PORCH CAT .BIG , BLACK PERSIAN WITH YELLOW EYES. HIS NAME WAS BUBBA . NOW I AM CAKELESS AND CATLESS .


ONE OF MY CATS IS NAMED BUBBA!  THICK FLUFFY GREY TABBY.. SWEET CAT, THINKS LIZARDS ARE TOYS... NOT SNACKS, BUT TOYS.

TODAY'S LIFE SKILL.. PRACTICING MAKING A BETTER PANEER - ONLY DID IT ONCE BEFORE AND I DON'T THINK I GOT ENOUGH YEILD

----------


## oyarde

> I MANSCAPED MY DOG. MAYBE MR ANIMAL WILL LET ME DO HIM LATER.


DID THE DOG LIKE IT ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> DID THE DOG LIKE IT ?


NOPE. HE LAYS THERE AND SHAKES WITH HIS MOUTH IN A GROWLING POSE. HE NEVER GROWLS BUT HE'S READY JUST IN CASE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TOADY-HIGH PROTEIN SWEET POTATO PANCAKES. IMPORTANT-A GRIDDLE IS WAY BETTER THAN A PAN FOR THIS. I BURNED A FEW TRYING THE PAN METHOD. ALSO CONTINUING TO IMPROVE MY OMELETTE SKILLS.  MY SKILL FROM YESTERDAY WAS HI-PROTEIN PUDDING. BEFORE THAT IT WAS PROTEIN BROWNIES.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> NOPE. HE LAYS THERE AND SHAKES WITH HIS MOUTH IN A GROWLING POSE. HE NEVER GROWLS BUT HE'S READY JUST IN CASE.


YOUR DOGE MIGHT LIKE YOGA IF HE TRIED IT.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY...LOTS

I WENT TO THE ENDOCRINE THIS MORNING FOR MY ULTRASOUND (I HAVE THEM EVERY 6 MONTHS) AND MY NODULE HASN'T GOTTEN BIGGER BUT IT'S CHANGING AND MY DOC IS CONCERNED. HE WANTS TO DO ANOTHER BIOPSY ON IT. THIS DAMN NODULE HAS HAD 3 FRICKIN BIOPSIES DONE. THE FIRST TWO WERE INCONCLUSIVE BUT ON THE THIRD ONE I PAID EXTRA TO HAVE THEM TEST IT UNTIL THEY GOT A CONCLUSIVE RESULT. I HATE GETTING THE  ULTRASOUNDS - I HATE THE BIOPSIES MORE BUT THE ULTRASOUND MAKES MY NECK HURT FOR THE REST OF THE DAY. ALL MY NUMBERS ARE GOOD, THOUGH.

ON TO THE GOOD PART...A FEW DAYS AGO I TOOK THE BOYS TO FREDDIES FOR LUNCH AND GOT TALKED INTO ORDERING A TURTLE CUSTARD CAKE FOR EASTER. I WAS SCHEDULED TO PICK IT UP TODAY AT 10:30 BECAUSE IT'S RIGHT NEAR MY DOC'S OFFICE. WHEN I GOT THERE THE MANAGER TOLD ME THE ORDER GOT MISPLACED AND I WOULD HAVE TO PICK IT UP FRIDAY MORNING. NO PROBLEM (IT'S REALLY NOT A BIG DEAL), I SAY AND HE GIVES ME THE CAKE 1/2 PRICE AND THANKS ME FOR MY PATIENCE.  YAY! THAT CAKE WAS 33.00 AND IT WAS NICE GETTING THE DISCOUNT. I ENDED UP SPENDING THE SAVINGS ON A DOG BED, THOUGH. I NORMALLY BUY THE DOGE A NEW ORTHOPEDIC BED A FEW TIMES A YEAR BUT MY SON SPILLED HIS SOUP IN THE BED THE OTHER DAY AND IT DOESN'T HAVE A REMOVABLE COVER. THE DOGE SEEMS COOL WITH IT BUT HE SMELLS LIKE CHICKEN NOODLE DOG. THAT'S NOT A GOOD SMELL. I ENDED UP SPLURGING ON A BED WITH A REMOVABLE COVER.  THEN i CAME HOME AND CLEANED FOR MY EASTER PARTY. I ALSO TALKED MR A INTO PAINTING THE TRIM IN THE SUN ROOM. EVERYONE SMOKES OUT THERE AND IT LOOKED DINGY. I NOTICED HE STICKS HIS TONGUE OUT WHEN HE;S PAINTING. HE SAYS THAT'S HOW HE KEEPS HIS BALANCE, LOL.

----------


## opal

IS THE TURTLE CUSTARD CAKE SHAPED LIKE A TURTLE?

----------


## ghengis86

> YES, IT'S GIGANTIC. IT'S LITERALLY THE SIZE OF MY BODY FROM THE WAIST DOWN. I CAN'T EVEN THE LIFT THE DAMN THING I HAVE TO WAIT FOR MR A OR MY OLDEST SON (AKA, MOOSE). YES, IT'S A PAPER FILTER AND IT'S NORMALLY EASY PEASY  - NO BACK WASHING AND I GENERALLY ONLY HAVE TO CHANGE AND CLEAN (I HAVE TWO THAT I ROTATE) TWICE A YEAR.


I'VE DEALT WITH SWAMP POOL TWICE BEFORE.  NEVER USED ALGACIDE; ONLY WHEN CLOSING FOR WINTER.
USE THE slam METHOD (https://www.troublefreepool.com/cont...tain-shockingl)

I SORTA FOLLOWED THE ABOVE BUT MADE MODIFICATION AND DID THE FOLLOWING:
BOUGHT A NEW FILTER AND BIG PAIL OF CHLORINE.  MAKE SURE ITS 99% DICHLOROISOTRIAZOLINE SALT OR A VARIANT.  YOU WANT THE MOST POTENT YOU CAN BUY AND THAT'S REALLY ALL THE SHOCK PRODUCTS ARE; 99% GRANULATED CHLORINE.  CHANGE THE FILTER.  IF THE WATER HASN'T BEEN DISTURBED, START WITH VACUUMING THE SETTLED OUT ALGAE.  I USED THE STANDARD ATTACHMENT THAT IS A WEIGHTED HALF-CIRLCE WITH BRUSHES.  THIS REMOVES THE BIOBURDEN FROM THE WATER AND ALLOWS THE CHLORINE TO BE MORE EFFICIENT.  

FOR A 27FT ROUND, 52" SIDEWALL ABP, I THREW IN ABOUT 6 SOLO CUPS FULL (USED THAT AS MY SCOOP).  LET THE PUMP RUN FOR ABOUT AN HOUR AND CHECK YOUR CHLORINE LEVEL.  I ALWAYS TARGETED 25PPM AND I HARDLY EVER CHECKED FOR STABILIZER (CYANURIC ACID).  LET THE PUMP RUN OVERNIGHT.  CHECK CHLORINE IN THE MORNING AND YOU'LL PROBABLY HAVE TO THROUGH A SCOOP OR TWO IN.  LET THE PUMP RUN MOST OF THE DAY.  TURN PUMP OFF AT NIGHT.  NEXT MORNING, VACUUM UP ALL THE DEAD ALGAE ON THE BOTTOM OF THE POOL.  CHECK CHLORINE, ADD AS NECESSARY, RUN PUMP, ETC. AND REPEAT UNTIL CLEAR.  TOOK ME ABOUT 3-4 DAYS.  I LIKE TO LET THE POOL SET UNDISTURBED OVERNIGHT BEFORE I VACUUM.  ALSO, IF YOU HAVE MORE THAN ONE FILTER, ROTATE THEM DAILY, REMOVING ONE, CLEANING IT WITH A HOSE, JUST TRYING TO REMOVE THE BIG PARTICLES, LET IT DRY, REPLACE, ETC.  ONE POOL, I HAD A DE FILTER, SO WOULD BACKFLUSH UNTIL CLEAR DAILY.

I NEVER USE ALGACIDE, SAVE FOR WINTER CLOSING.  ALGACIDE PREVENTS ALGAE FROM GROWING, BUT ISN'T AS EFFECTIVE AT KILLING AS CHLORINE.  THE CHEAPEST AND FASTEST WAY TO KILL ALGAE IS TO SHOCK WITH CHLORINE.  YOU COULD USE A LITTLE ALGACIDE ONCE YOUR POOL IS CLEAR AS A SORT OF INSURANCE SHOULD YOU CHLORINE LEVEL DROP OR YOU'RE GONE ON VACATION FOR A WEEK.  BUT I ALWAYS MAINTAINED THE CHLORINE IN THE POOL DURING THE SUMMER, SO NEVER GOT ALGAE AND NEVER NEEDED THE ALGACIDE.

ALSO, POOL STORE PEOPLE ARE SOMETIMES DUMBER ABOUT POOL CHEMISTRY THAN THE PEOPLE THEY'RE HELPING.  ONE FRIEND HAD A SIMILAR PROBLEM AND THE POOL PEOPLE SAID IT WAS DUE TO HIGH HARDNESS AND SHE NEEDED THIS EXPENSIVE CHELANT PRODUCT TO REMOVE IT.  I TOLD HER NO, JUST SHOCK IT, KEEP THE CHLORINE LEVEL UP, VACUUM AND RUN THE PUMP AND IN A FEW DAYS, YOU'LL BE FINE.  SURE ENOUGH, CRYSTAL CLEAR POOL.

JUST BE DILIGENT, AND INA FEW DAYS, YOU'LL BE READY TO SWIM.

CHEERS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'VE DEALT WITH SWAMP POOL TWICE BEFORE.  NEVER USED ALGACIDE; ONLY WHEN CLOSING FOR WINTER.
> USE THE slam METHOD (https://www.troublefreepool.com/cont...tain-shockingl)
> 
> I SORTA FOLLOWED THE ABOVE BUT MADE MODIFICATION AND DID THE FOLLOWING:
> BOUGHT A NEW FILTER AND BIG PAIL OF CHLORINE.  MAKE SURE ITS 99% DICHLOROISOTRIAZOLINE SALT OR A VARIANT.  YOU WANT THE MOST POTENT YOU CAN BUY AND THAT'S REALLY ALL THE SHOCK PRODUCTS ARE; 99% GRANULATED CHLORINE.  CHANGE THE FILTER.  IF THE WATER HASN'T BEEN DISTURBED, START WITH VACUUMING THE SETTLED OUT ALGAE.  I USED THE STANDARD ATTACHMENT THAT IS A WEIGHTED HALF-CIRLCE WITH BRUSHES.  THIS REMOVES THE BIOBURDEN FROM THE WATER AND ALLOWS THE CHLORINE TO BE MORE EFFICIENT.  
> 
> FOR A 27FT ROUND, 52" SIDEWALL ABP, I THREW IN ABOUT 6 SOLO CUPS FULL (USED THAT AS MY SCOOP).  LET THE PUMP RUN FOR ABOUT AN HOUR AND CHECK YOUR CHLORINE LEVEL.  I ALWAYS TARGETED 25PPM AND I HARDLY EVER CHECKED FOR STABILIZER (CYANURIC ACID).  LET THE PUMP RUN OVERNIGHT.  CHECK CHLORINE IN THE MORNING AND YOU'LL PROBABLY HAVE TO THROUGH A SCOOP OR TWO IN.  LET THE PUMP RUN MOST OF THE DAY.  TURN PUMP OFF AT NIGHT.  NEXT MORNING, VACUUM UP ALL THE DEAD ALGAE ON THE BOTTOM OF THE POOL.  CHECK CHLORINE, ADD AS NECESSARY, RUN PUMP, ETC. AND REPEAT UNTIL CLEAR.  TOOK ME ABOUT 3-4 DAYS.  I LIKE TO LET THE POOL SET UNDISTURBED OVERNIGHT BEFORE I VACUUM.  ALSO, IF YOU HAVE MORE THAN ONE FILTER, ROTATE THEM DAILY, REMOVING ONE, CLEANING IT WITH A HOSE, JUST TRYING TO REMOVE THE BIG PARTICLES, LET IT DRY, REPLACE, ETC.  ONE POOL, I HAD A DE FILTER, SO WOULD BACKFLUSH UNTIL CLEAR DAILY.
> 
> I NEVER USE ALGACIDE, SAVE FOR WINTER CLOSING.  ALGACIDE PREVENTS ALGAE FROM GROWING, BUT ISN'T AS EFFECTIVE AT KILLING AS CHLORINE.  THE CHEAPEST AND FASTEST WAY TO KILL ALGAE IS TO SHOCK WITH CHLORINE.  YOU COULD USE A LITTLE ALGACIDE ONCE YOUR POOL IS CLEAR AS A SORT OF INSURANCE SHOULD YOU CHLORINE LEVEL DROP OR YOU'RE GONE ON VACATION FOR A WEEK.  BUT I ALWAYS MAINTAINED THE CHLORINE IN THE POOL DURING THE SUMMER, SO NEVER GOT ALGAE AND NEVER NEEDED THE ALGACIDE.
> ...


I FINALLY GOT IT CLEAR. I WAS SUPERVISING YARD WORK FROM THE POOL YESTERDAY. YAY! FOR ABOUT 4 OR 5 DAYS I HAD MY KIDS VACUUM, CHANGE THE FILTER AND SOAK IT AND THEN AT NIGHT I THREW ABOUT 7 BAGS OF SHOCK IN THE POOL - I LIKE THE LITHIUM SHOCK BUT THEY'VE DISCONTINUED IT. I BOUGHT MY POOL STORE OUT OF IT, LOL. I THINK THAT WORKED BETTER THAN THE ALGAECIDE. I NEVER HAD ALGAE THIS BAD BEFORE. OH, AND I CRANKED MY CHLORINATOR UP TO 7 - NORMALLY, IT'S ON 3. AND I RAN THE PUMP ON HIGH NONSTOP - I HAVE TWO FILTERS AND WAS ROTATING THEM LIKE YOU SUGGESTED, BTW. I GOT MY NEW FILTERS YESTERDAY (I ORDERED ONE BUT THEY SENT ME TWO) BUT I'M GOING TO PUT THEM UP AND SEE HOW THESE DO. I'VE BEEN USING THESE TWO FOR YEARS AND MAYBE I CAN GET ANOTHER SUMMER OUT OF THEM.

YOU'RE RIGHT, BTW. I WISH I HADN'T DICKED AROUND WITH THE ALGAECIDE. NEXT TIME, I'LL SUPER SHOCK IT AND VACUUM. POOL STORE MAN IS USUALLY PRETTY GOOD BUT I THINK I REALLY NEEDED THE EXTRA CHLORINE TO KILL THE ALGAE LIKE YOU WERE SAYING. GOOD ADVICE AND I'LL KEEP IT MIND.

HOPEFULLY, IT WON'T GET THAT BAD AGAIN. I LEARNED MY LESSON ABOUT NOT CLOSING MY POOL PROPERLY. GENERALLY, I ONLY HAVE TO ADD WATER, SHOCK IT ONCE AND MAY THROW IN A BAG OF OF SOMETHING TO GET THE PH RIGHT BUT THIS YEAR IT WAS A SWAMP. I DIDN'T PUT THE WINTER COVER ON AND IT WAS FULL OF LEAVES. HONESTLY, I WAS SURPRISED THERE WASN'T A DEAD ANIMAL IN THERE. I'VE FOUND DEAD LIZARDS IN THERE BEFORE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IS THE TURTLE CUSTARD CAKE SHAPED LIKE A TURTLE?


I HOPE SO BUT IT THINK IT'S REGULAR CUSTARD SHAPED.

----------


## ghengis86

> I FINALLY GOT IT CLEAR. I WAS SUPERVISING YARD WORK FROM THE POOL YESTERDAY. YAY! FOR ABOUT 4 OR 5 DAYS I HAD MY KIDS VACUUM, CHANGE THE FILTER AND SOAK IT AND THEN AT NIGHT I THREW ABOUT 7 BAGS OF SHOCK IN THE POOL - I LIKE THE LITHIUM SHOCK BUT THEY'VE DISCONTINUED IT. I BOUGHT MY POOL STORE OUT OF IT, LOL. I THINK THAT WORKED BETTER THAN THE ALGAECIDE. I NEVER HAD ALGAE THIS BAD BEFORE. OH, AND I CRANKED MY CHLORINATOR UP TO 7 - NORMALLY, IT'S ON 3. AND I RAN THE PUMP ON HIGH NONSTOP - I HAVE TWO FILTERS AND WAS ROTATING THEM LIKE YOU SUGGESTED, BTW. I GOT MY NEW FILTERS YESTERDAY (I ORDERED ONE BUT THEY SENT ME TWO) BUT I'M GOING TO PUT THEM UP AND SEE HOW THESE DO. I'VE BEEN USING THESE TWO FOR YEARS AND MAYBE I CAN GET ANOTHER SUMMER OUT OF THEM.
> 
> YOU'RE RIGHT, BTW. I WISH I HADN'T DICKED AROUND WITH THE ALGAECIDE. NEXT TIME, I'LL SUPER SHOCK IT AND VACUUM. POOL STORE MAN IS USUALLY PRETTY GOOD BUT I THINK I REALLY NEEDED THE EXTRA CHLORINE TO KILL THE ALGAE LIKE YOU WERE SAYING. GOOD ADVICE AND I'LL KEEP IT MIND.
> 
> HOPEFULLY, IT WON'T GET THAT BAD AGAIN. I LEARNED MY LESSON ABOUT NOT CLOSING MY POOL PROPERLY. GENERALLY, I ONLY HAVE TO ADD WATER, SHOCK IT ONCE AND MAY THROW IN A BAG OF OF SOMETHING TO GET THE PH RIGHT BUT THIS YEAR IT WAS A SWAMP. I DIDN'T PUT THE WINTER COVER ON AND IT WAS FULL OF LEAVES. HONESTLY, I WAS SURPRISED THERE WASN'T A DEAD ANIMAL IN THERE. I'VE FOUND DEAD LIZARDS IN THERE BEFORE.


SWEET. 
LITHIUM HYPOCHLORITE IS GREAT STUFF BUT IT CAN BE PRETTY DANGEROUS. MY CHEMICAL COMPANY USED TO SELL IT FOR TEXTILE BLEACHING, BUT WE ELIMINATED IT FROM OUR LINE BC OF THE HAZARDS. I'D GUESS THAT POOL CHEMICAL COMPANIES HAVE DONE LIKEWISE. 

WHEN I HAD CARTRIDGE FILTERS, I WAS ABLE TO EXTEND THEIR LIFE BY SOAKING THEM IN RUBBERMAID TUBS WITH CLEANER AFTER WASHING WITH A HOSE USING THE STREAM SETTING ON THE SPRAYER.  STRONG ENOUGH TO GET THE GUNK OFF, BUT WOULDNT DAMAGE THE FILTER. DAMN THINGS ARE EXPEMSIVE!

ENJOY THE POOL!

----------


## oyarde

YESTERDAY I MOWED AT THE FARM FOR THREE HOURS , THEN I THREW A BELT ON MUH TRACTOR . I GOT IT BACK ON . MIGHT BE DONE MOWING NOW FOR A WEEK.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-LEARNING TO MAKE CITRUS ZEST IN ORDER TO MAKE AN INTERESTING-LOOKING SALMON RECIPE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> SWEET. 
> LITHIUM HYPOCHLORITE IS GREAT STUFF BUT IT CAN BE PRETTY DANGEROUS. MY CHEMICAL COMPANY USED TO SELL IT FOR TEXTILE BLEACHING, BUT WE ELIMINATED IT FROM OUR LINE BC OF THE HAZARDS. I'D GUESS THAT POOL CHEMICAL COMPANIES HAVE DONE LIKEWISE.


HE TOLD ME IT'S BECAUSE THE LITHIUM GOT TOO EXPENSIVE FOR SHOCK. i PAID 68.00 FOR 12/1 LB BAGS AT THE STORE. I CHECKED AMAZON AND IT'S INSANELY EXPENSIVE.




> WHEN I HAD CARTRIDGE FILTERS, I WAS ABLE TO EXTEND THEIR LIFE BY SOAKING THEM IN RUBBERMAID TUBS WITH CLEANER AFTER WASHING WITH A HOSE USING THE STREAM SETTING ON THE SPRAYER.  STRONG ENOUGH TO GET THE GUNK OFF, BUT WOULDNT DAMAGE THE FILTER. DAMN THINGS ARE EXPEMSIVE!


THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I DO. 




> ENJOY THE POOL!


I AM AND THANKS FOR YOUR ADVICE.  I HAVE THE WATER AT A BALMY 99 RIGHT NOW, IT'S LIKE GETTING IN A BIG OL BATHTUB.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

ANOTHER NEW LIFESKILL-MAKING CRUSTED SALMON. I DID QUITE WELL FOR MY FIRST TIME.  I USED PEANUTS BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE ANY GROUND ALMONDS HANDY.

----------


## Suzanimal

EASTER PARTY

I AM EXHAUSTED BUT I HAVE TOO MUCH TO DO TO CALL IT A DAY. SADLY, MY "HELPERS" HAVE BEEN SLACK ASSES AT BEST AND MESS CREATORS, AT WORST. I'VE GIVEN UP. I CAN HEAR MY KIDS PLANTING SOME FLOWERS. YOU'D THINK THAT WOULD BE NONCONTROVERSIAL BUT I KEPT HEARING JOSEPH (NUMBER 2) YELLING "BAD TOUCH" - A FEW MINUTES LATER I HEARD MY OLDEST TELL HIM THAT'S WHAT HE GETS FOR DOING YARD WORK IN HIS UNDERWEAR. FOLKS, MY 16 YEAR OLD IS IN THE FROND YARD IN HIS UNDERWEAR PLANTING FLOWERS. I DON'T EVEN WANT TO KNOW WHAT THE "BAD TOUCH" IS BUT I HAVE A PRETTY GOOD IDEA. NOW THEY'RE WHISPERING AND LAUGHING WHILST SPREADING MULCH, THAT CAN'T BE GOOD. THEY'D BETTER NOT SIT ON MY CLEAN CUSHIONS, THAT'S ALL I'M SAYIN...

TO TOP IT ALL OFF, MR ANIMAL TOLD ME LAST MONTH NOT INVITE EVERYONE THIS YEAR. LET'S KEEP IT LOW KEY SO IT'S NOT SO MUCH WORK, HE SAYS. TODAY HE TELLS ME, SOME PEOPLE HE HASN'T SEEN IN OVER 20 YEARS (I NEVER MET THEM) ARE COMING, THE NEIGHBORS ARE COMING, AND A GIRL WHO'S FRIENDS WITH MY SON AND HER FAMILY ARE COMING (MR A BUMPED INTO THEM AT THE PUBLIX)...THAT MAN. I THINK HE'S AS BAD AS I AM.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

NEW LIFESKILL-MAKING CITRUS ZEST WITH A ZESTER. NOT TOO HARD ONCE YOU GET THE HANG OF IT. I ALSO LEARNED HOW TO MAKE NICE TUNA MELT THE OTHER DAY, BTW. I THINK TODAY I'M GOING TO MAKE HIGH PROTEIN CHOCOLATE MOUSSE AND BLUEBERRY SALMON STEAKS.

----------


## Carlybee

I'm being crafty. Thinking about making more and selling them.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

UPDATE-MY BLUEBERRY SALMON WORKED OUT NICELY, THOUGH I MESSED UP THE SAUCE ON THE FIRST TRY. SECOND TRY WENT FINE. #LIFESKILLSIMPROVED

----------


## specsaregood

> I AM AND THANKS FOR YOUR ADVICE.  I HAVE THE WATER AT A BALMY 99 RIGHT NOW, IT'S LIKE GETTING IN A BIG OL BATHTUB.



I NEGLECTED MY POOL FOR A WEEK AS I WAS TOO SWAMPED WITH WORK TO DO MY DAILY3MILES  .  WHEN I CHECKED ON MONDAY IT WAS CLOUDY AND I CANT GET IT TO STABILIZE.  IT JUST KEEPS EATING UP ALL THE CHLORINE I THROW AT IT.  THE PH IS GOOD, THE HARDNESS IS GOOD, BUT NOW THE CYANIC ACID LEVELS ARE HIGH FROM ALLTHE DISSOLVED CHLORINE.   OH WELL, ITS.AT HOT TUB 99DEGREES NOW, ILL JUST DRAIN IT AND LEAVE IT EMPTY NEXT WEEK WHILE WE VISIT LEGOLAND AND SEA WORLD.  THEN FILL AND START OVER WHEN WE GET BACK..

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm being crafty. Thinking about making more and selling them.


VERY NICE, CARLY. WHAT IS THE CROSS MADE OUT OF? IT'S HARD TO TELL FROM THE PHOTO.

I TRIED BEING CRAFTY TOO BUT IT'S NOT WORKING OUT SO WELL.  I'M TRYING TO DO AN EASTER TREE BUT MY EGGS ARE GLASS (REALLY NICE) AND THE TREE KEEPS TIPPING OVER. I HAVE IT LEANED AGAINST A CHAIR IN THIS PIC. HOPEFULLY MR ANIMAL CAN FIX IT WHEN HE GETS HOME BECAUSE MY SON SAID IT LOOKED "GHETTO". 



I DID OKAY ON MY MANTLE, THOUGH. I DIDN'T ACTUALLY DO IT. MY SON DID AND HE ATE ALL THE CANDY OUT OF ONE OF MY JARS. ON THE GOOD SIDE, I THINK MY PENIS JARS BLEND IN AND I DOUBT ANYONE WILL NOTICE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I NEGLECTED MY POOL FOR A WEEK AS I WAS TOO SWAMPED WITH WORK TO DO MY DAILY3MILES  .  WHEN I CHECKED ON MONDAY IT WAS CLOUDY AND I CANT GET IT TO STABILIZE.  IT JUST KEEPS EATING UP ALL THE CHLORINE I THROW AT IT.  THE PH IS GOOD, THE HARDNESS IS GOOD, BUT NOW THE CYANIC ACID LEVELS ARE HIGH FROM ALLTHE DISSOLVED CHLORINE.   OH WELL, ITS.AT HOT TUB 99DEGREES NOW, ILL JUST DRAIN IT AND LEAVE IT EMPTY NEXT WEEK WHILE WE VISIT LEGOLAND AND SEA WORLD.  THEN FILL AND START OVER WHEN WE GET BACK..


MINE'S A MASSIVE PAIN IN THE ASS TO DRAIN. JUST DRAINING A LITTLE TO WINTERIZE IT IS A MESS. I CAN'T IMAGINE DRAINING THE WHOLE THING.

HAVE FUN. WE'VE NEVER GOT TO GO TO LEGOLAND. MY KIDS WERE TOO OLD BY THE TIME IT OPENED.

----------


## Carlybee

> VERY NICE, CARLY. WHAT IS THE CROSS MADE OUT OF? IT'S HARD TO TELL FROM THE PHOTO.



The bottom one is craft store unfinished wood and the top one is mdf I think. I hand painted them and glued them together with Gorilla glue then spray sealed them.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> MINE'S A MASSIVE PAIN IN THE ASS TO DRAIN. JUST DRAINING A LITTLE TO WINTERIZE IT IS A MESS. I CAN'T IMAGINE DRAINING THE WHOLE THING.
> 
> HAVE FUN. WE'VE NEVER GOT TO GO TO LEGOLAND. MY KIDS WERE TOO OLD BY THE TIME IT OPENED.


IDK WHY ANIMALS EVEN BOTHER HAVING POOLS. THEY'RE SUCH A HASSLE. IF YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE ONE, YOU SHOULD HAVE A STAFF TO MAINTAIN IT, IMO. DIVISION OF LABOUR FTW.

----------


## specsaregood

> MINE'S A MASSIVE PAIN IN THE ASS TO DRAIN. JUST DRAINING A LITTLE TO WINTERIZE IT IS A MESS. I CAN'T IMAGINE DRAINING THE WHOLE THING.
> 
> HAVE FUN. WE'VE NEVER GOT TO GO TO LEGOLAND. MY KIDS WERE TOO OLD BY THE TIME IT OPENED.


WELL OURS IS EASY, WE DRAIN/REFILL IT ABOUT 3 TIMES A YEAR, BUT ITS NOT MUCH VOLUME.   THIS IS OUR 2ND TRIP TO LEGOLAND, THE KID HAS NO DESIRE TO RETURN TO DISNEYWORLD, BUT LEGOLAND IS AT THE TOP OF HIS LIST.  I PUT MY FOOT DOWN AND DEMANDED A SEAWORD SIDE-TRIP AS I THINK EVERY KID SHOULD HAVE A CHANCE TO SEE A KILLER WHALE SHOW BEFORE THE ANIMAL ACTIVIST FREAKS GET THEIR WAY AND THERE ARENT ANY LEFT.

----------


## Carlybee

Speaking of skills..anyone know an easy way to add nailhead trim to thin wood? I have upholstery tacks but they are hard to handle and they go all the way through the wood,.how to bend them on the back side? I am carpentry challenged.

----------


## opal

THIS MIGHT NOT BE MUCH HELP BUT I'D USE SOME TIN SNIPS, TAKE OFF THE TAC BACK AND USE HOT GLUE.. OR GORILLA GLUE CLEAR FORMULA

----------


## Carlybee

> THIS MIGHT NOT BE MUCH HELP BUT I'D USE SOME TIN SNIPS, TAKE OFF THE TAC BACK AND USE HOT GLUE.. OR GORILLA GLUE CLEAR FORMULA


Thanks Opal...worth a try!

----------


## Suzanimal

> THIS MIGHT NOT BE MUCH HELP BUT I'D USE SOME TIN SNIPS, TAKE OFF THE TAC BACK AND USE HOT GLUE.. OR GORILLA GLUE CLEAR FORMULA


EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING. I WOULD USE THE GORILLA GLUE AND A CUTICLE STICK TO APPLY IT. THAT'S A SMALL AREA TO HOT GLUE AND I HAVE BURNED THE HECK OUT OF MYSELF WITH THOSE THINGS.

----------


## Carlybee

> EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING. I WOULD USE THE GORILLA GLUE AND A CUTICLE STICK TO APPLY IT. THAT'S A SMALL AREA TO HOT GLUE AND I HAVE BURNED THE HECK OUT OF MYSELF WITH THOSE THINGS.


You have to activate the gorilla glue by dampening the surface, then the glue expands so would have to use a tiny amount.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You have to activate the gorilla glue by dampening the surface, then the glue expands so would have to use a tiny amount.


LIFE SKILL

DON'T LISTEN TO ME ABOUT CRAFTING.


LIFE SKILL FOR ME

BEING A GOOD LOVER

I READ SOMEWHERE ON THE INTERNET THAT YOU SHOULD LOOK YOUR SPOUSE IN THE EYES AND TELL HIM YOU LOVE HIM. I DID AND MR ANIMAL LAUGHED. HE SAID I LOOKED LIKE A LUNATIC WHEN I SAID IT.  NEXT TIME, I'M GOING TO TRY TO LOOK SANE WHEN I DO IT.  WE RARELY TALK ABOUT THAT STUFF UNLESS IT'S POSTCOITAL AND I THINK WE SHOULD ACT APPRECIATIVE OF EACH OTHER WITH CLOTHES ON. 

I'VE BEEN PRACTICING "SANE" LOOKS IN THE MIRROR.:COOL:

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TOADY: HIGH PROTEIN BANANA MUFFINS. THE BROCCOLI FRITATTA I DID THE OTHER DAY IS STILL YUMMY.

----------


## Carlybee

My messy little workspace. Working on a Texas flag cross and finishing up a custom order for a dreamcatcher for a coworker.

Attachment 5706

----------


## tod evans

> LIFE SKILL
> 
> DON'T LISTEN TO ME ABOUT CRAFTING.
> 
> 
> LIFE SKILL FOR ME
> 
> BEING A GOOD LOVER
> 
> ...



Stop it!

You'll only confuse the issue.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-TRYING ON AND BUYING TIGHTS. REQUIRED FOR MY PERFORMING ARTS EXAM THIS SEMESTER. HB IS RATHER SKINNY SO IT'S EASY TO FIND CLOTHES. @Suzanimal WOULD BE JEALOUS.  ALSO MADE A SIMPLE VERSION OF A BROCCOLI FRIATTA FOR LUNCH.

----------


## Carlybee

Mostly finished..just need a few tweaks.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILLS-TRYING ON AND BUYING TIGHTS. REQUIRED FOR MY PERFORMING ARTS EXAM THIS SEMESTER. HB IS RATHER SKINNY SO IT'S EASY TO FIND CLOTHES. @Suzanimal WOULD BE JEALOUS.  ALSO MADE A SIMPLE VERSION OF A BROCCOLI FRIATTA FOR LUNCH.


I just got through selling some of my son's skinny jeans on ebay..32x36.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I just got through selling some of my son's skinny jeans on ebay..32x36.


COOL STORY. THAT'S MY SIZE TOO.  SOME BRANDS VARY A BIT, BUT 32x36 IS MUH NORMAL.

----------


## ghengis86

18, 12" DIAMETER, 42" DEEP DECK FOUNDATION FOOTINGS IN PACKED CLAY WITH A ONE MAN POWERED AUGER (TETER TOTTER TYPE). GOT STUCK ONCE. BEAT THE HELL OUT OF ME BUT GOT IT DONE. INSPECTOR CAME BY TODAY AND APPROVED. NOW ABOUT 2 YARDS OF CONCRETE, 80 LB BAGS. THEN FRAMING. SECOND LEVEL OF DECK TO CONNECT UPPER LEVEL DOWN TO POOL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS TOADY-MAKING UP CREATIVE WAYS TO COOK GROUND BEEF WITH LOTS OF PROTEIN AND INTERESTING FLAVOUR. TURNED OUT NICE.  REFINING ONION SAUTEE SKILL. NEEDS WORK. ALSO, LEARNING TO SLIDE PROPERLY IN MY NEW TIGHTS. FIGURED IT OUT, BUT NEEDS REFINING SO I CAN DO IT PROPERLY IN CONCERT.

----------


## alivecream

> SORRY GUYS NO FREE TIME!  I AM BUSY DEVELOPING LIFE SKILLS TO ENTER THE JOB MARKET AND BE A PRODUCTIVE MEMBER OF SOCIETY/GOOD DRONE.
> 
> SUCH AS CALLIGRAPHY


That's great! Learning Calligraphy is useful and fun. It's an awesome skill! You should get familiar with the different styles.Just start from the basic then the complicated ones.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILLS-TRYING ON AND BUYING TIGHTS. REQUIRED FOR MY PERFORMING ARTS EXAM THIS SEMESTER. HB IS RATHER SKINNY SO IT'S EASY TO FIND CLOTHES. @Suzanimal WOULD BE JEALOUS.  ALSO MADE A SIMPLE VERSION OF A BROCCOLI FRIATTA FOR LUNCH.


IT'S EASY FOR ME TO FIND CLOTHES, TOO. (I HAVE THE ATTIC AND TWO CLOSETS FULL) I'M VERY PARTICULAR, THOUGH. 

EVERYTHING'S BEEN COMING UP MILHOUSE FOR ME LATELY. I DECIDE TO GO THROUGH MY E-MAILS AND FOUND ONE THAT SAID _A GIFT FOR YOU_ FROM WHBM AND INSIDE WAS A 25.00 GIFT (NO MINIMUM AND FREE SHIPPING) - YAY! I GOT THIS TOP AND WITH MY REWARDS DISCOUNT, IT WAS FREE.

TO TOP IT OFF, I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE PERFECT PIECE OF FURNITURE TO PLACE IN MY LIVING ROOM BUT EVERYTHING I'VE LIKED HAS BEEN VERY EXPENSIVE. I DON'T REALLY WANT TO SPEND A LOT ON IT BECAUSE IT'S REALLY JUST DECORATIVE. SO, I GET MY STAPLES INK REWARDS AND I DECIDE TO TAKE A LOOK AT WHAT THEY HAVE (HONESTLY, I WASN'T SURE WHAT I WANTED BUT I KNEW IT WOULD HIT ME WHEN I SAW IT)- THERE IT WAS, THE PERFECT PIECE AND THE PERFECT SIZE. AND, I NOT ONLY HAD 80.00 IN INK REWARDS, I GOT 5.00 IN SPENDING REWARDS (MR A'S BUSINESS ACCOUNT), AND THEY SENT ME ANOTHER 5.00 REWARD BECAUSE IT'S EARTH DAY OR SOMETHING. JUST AS I'M GETTING READY TO PULL THE TRIGGER AND BUY IT, MY PHONE STARTS DINGING AND I HAD A MESSAGE FROM STAPLES AND GOT A $25/$75 COUPON!! YAY! I GOT 115.00 OFF.

http://www.staples.com/Woodland-Impo...YF078275626980

FINALLY, I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR A TRAVEL JEWERLY BOX. I HATE STICKING EVERYTHING IN ZIPLOCK BAGS AND HAVING TO UNTANGLE IT. ANYWAY, I FOUND ONE ON EBAY FOR AROUND 10.00 AND WHEN I WENT TO CHECK OUT, I HAD 4.00 IN EBAY BUCKS. I GOT THIS ONE IN WHITE FAUX SNAKE.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282305545485...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL FOR TODAY

CLOCK REPAIR. POOR MR ANIMAL KNOCKED HIS FAMILY COO-COO CLOCK OFF THE WALL WHEN HE WAS HANGING MY DRAPES THE DAY BEFORE EASTER. WE HAVE NO IDEA HOW LONG IT'S BEEN IN HIS FAMILY BUT IT'S PRE WW II. HIS GRANDPARENTS BROUGHT IT OVER FROM ALSACE WHEN THEY IMMIGRATED AFTER WW I. IT'S A COOL CLOCK AND IT BROKE HIS HEART TO SEE IT BUSTED BUT WE'VE HAD TO HAVE IT REPAIRED BEFORE AND I THINK THE DAMAGE IS MOSTLY SUPERFICIAL THIS TIME. THE BACK CAME OFF BUT THE DEER ANTLERS DIDN'T BREAK AND IT LANDED ON IT'S FACE. THE CHAINS LOOK LIKE THEY NEED TO BE PUT BACK ON THE GEARS AND THE BACK REATTACHED BUT THAT LOOKS LIKE ABOUT IT.

I'M ALSO GOING TO STOP BY THE CAR REPAIR SHOP AND TALK TO THEM ABOUT THE BEEMER. I NOTICED THE LIGHTS ON THE GEAR SHIFTER DON'T GO OUT AND I'M GOING ASK ABOUT THAT. MR ANIMAL WANTS TO DRIVE IT TO NASHVILLE NEXT MONTH AND I FIGURE I WOULD HAVE THE MECHANIC GIVE THE ONCE OVER AND FIX THOSE ANNOYING LIGHTS IF IT'S AN ISSUE. I'M WORRIED THEY'LL DRAIN THE BATTERY. HE SAYS IT'LL BE FUN TO GET IT ON THE OPEN ROAD AND "SEE WHAT THIS BABY CAN DO". SOUNDS LIKE HE PLANS ON GETTING A TICKET ON THE WAY TO TN. I JUST HOPE WE DON'T FLY OFF THE SIDE OF A MOUNTAIN IN THE DAMN THING. NOTE TO SELF: STAY AWAKE THROUGH THE MOUNTAINS AND BACKSEAT DRIVE US SAFELY TO NASHVILLE.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'M TRYING TO DECIDE IF I WANT TO DO MY ERRANDS OR DAY DRINK, DO LAUNDRY, AND PLAY ON THE INTERNET.

----------


## Carlybee

My latest. Sorry the pic is so big. This one is 16". The second layer is metallic copper..hard to tell here. I think I love that paint.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-GOT A NEW PIECE UPLOADED TO BANDCAMP. NAO RPFS CAN LISTEN TO HB'S MUSIC AND ALSO BUY IT. https://matveyushka.bandcamp.com/album/symphony-no-2 I STILL HAVE LOTS AND LOTS OF UPLOADING TO DO.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILLS TOADY-MAKING UP CREATIVE WAYS TO COOK GROUND BEEF WITH LOTS OF PROTEIN AND INTERESTING FLAVOUR. TURNED OUT NICE.  REFINING ONION SAUTEE SKILL. NEEDS WORK. ALSO, *LEARNING TO SLIDE PROPERLY IN MY NEW TIGHTS*. FIGURED IT OUT, BUT NEEDS REFINING SO I CAN DO IT PROPERLY IN CONCERT.


PICS, PLZ.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL FOR TODAY

RELAXING AND DRINKING WINE AT THE LAKE.

YOU'D THINK I'D BE AN EXPERT BY NOW BUT I BELIEVE PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT. I'M GOING TO MY FRIEND'S LAKE HOUSE TO HIT THE GOODWILL HONEY HOLE I FOUND AND WE'RE GOING TO DRINK WINE AND WATCH HER FINE HUSBAND WORK ON THE BOAT DOCK. I PLAN ON DOING SOME CATCALLING.  I'VE NOTICED MEN DON'T SEEM TO MIND BEING CATCALLED LIKE WOMEN DO, LOL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> PICS, PLZ.


IDK HOW TO PHOTO MYSELF SLIDING AND I DON'T HAVE A PHOTOGRAPHER OR ANYTHING, SO YOU'LL HAVE TO SETTLE FOR REGULAR OL STILL SELFIE PICS.
UPDDATE: WHEN VIDEO OF THE PERFORMANCE COMES OUT, I'LL SEND U TOOBZ. K, BABES?

----------


## Danke

> PICS, PLZ.


You are as bad as AF sometimes.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You are as bad as AF sometimes.


AH, YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS BECAUSE I'M SEXY AND YOU'RE NOT. :P

----------


## Danke

> AH, YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS BECAUSE I'M SEXY AND YOU'RE NOT. :P


You got me there, seeing I'm not looking to attract men.

----------


## euphemia

Hey, hb34, if you need man bun pictures, look up American figure skater Jason Brown.  He often wears a man bun and it holds well during his awesome programs.  Good luck with your concert.

----------


## Suzanimal

I THINK I MASTERED CATCALLING MEN. 

I KNEW ALL THE NEIGHBORS AND THE RETIREE "VAN" FROM ACROSS THE LAKE BEFORE I LEFT. HE EVEN GAVE ME A RIDE ON IS FANCY BOAT.  MY GIRLFRIEND TALKS ABOUT "LAKE LIFE" ALL THE TIME AND I HAVE TO ADMIT, IT DOESN'T SUCK.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You are as bad as AF sometimes.


NOT EVEN CLOSE. AT LEAST I DON'T POST PICS OF GIANT ASSES AND WALMART SHART. 


I HAVE TO ADMIT, I'M MORE THAN A LITTLE CURIOUS TO SEE HB DOING SPLITS IN HIS NEW TIGHTS. I WOULDN'T MIND SEEING YOU DOING THEM IF YOU HAVE SOME TIGHTS BUT IF YOU DON'T, I'M GOOD WITH SEEING A DANKE SPLIT TIGHTLESS, TOO.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You got me there, seeing I'm not looking to attract men.


NEITHER AM I. (THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH MY POST, BUT W/E) BUT YOU WOULD HAVE ME AND EVERYONE ELSE FOOLED IF YOU AREN'T, CONSIDERING YOUR POST HISTORY FULL OF FREQUENT ALLUSIONS TO AND DIRECT REFERENCES TO FELLATIO. U HAZ MORE GHEY THAN ANYONE ON RPFS, AFAIK...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> NOT EVEN CLOSE. AT LEAST I DON'T POST PICS OF GIANT ASSES AND WALMART SHART. 
> 
> 
> I HAVE TO ADMIT, I'M MORE THAN A LITTLE CURIOUS TO SEE HB DOING SPLITS IN HIS NEW TIGHTS. I WOULDN'T MIND SEEING YOU DOING THEM IF YOU HAVE SOME TIGHTS BUT IF YOU DON'T, I'M GOOD WITH SEEING A DANKE SPLIT TIGHTLESS, TOO.


 THNX FOR THE FLATTERY, MRS ANIMAL. IT'S AMUSING HOW PEOPLE MAKE SUCH A BIG DEAL OUT OF TIGHTS. ATHLETES WEAR THEM ALL THE TIME. WHETHER IN CYCLING, SPEED SKATING, SOME TYPES OF SKIING, SAMBO, MANY OLYMPIC EVENTS, CYCLING, MMA, ETC.  PEOPLE JUST CALL IT "COMPRESSION GEAR", AND SOMEHOW IT'S DIFFERENT. LOLOLOL 

BELOW IS THE POLISH OLYMPIC CYCLING TEAM AS AN EXAMPLE...
http://i.imgur.com/mc9vC.jpg

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL DRIVING LAWNMOWER

I DECIDED TO CUT THE GRASS AND TORE UP THE LAWNMOWER AGAIN. I HAVE THE WORST LUCK WITH THAT THING. I KEEP BREAKING THE STEERING COLUMN. MR ANIMAL GOT MAD AT ME - HE SAYS I RUN INTO THE WALLS WITH THE WHEELS TURNED AND THAT'S WHAT'S BREAKING IT BUT I THINK HE'S THE ONE BREAKING IT AND LEAVING IT FOR ME TO GET CAUGHT WITH. I WAS GOING TO CALL THE MOWER GUYS BUT HE SAYS HE CAN FIX IT.

----------


## Suzanimal

I HAD A WEIRD DREAM LAST NIGHT. I DREAMED I HAD TO GO TO THE BATHROOM REALLY BAD AND I WAS FOLLOWING MR ANIMAL AROUND IN OUR HOUSE TO EACH OF THE BATHROOMS. THE POOR MAN WAS TRYING TO GO (#2 I SUSPECT BECAUSE HE KEPT SITTING DOWN ) BUT AS SOON AS HE WOULD GET COMFORTABLE, I WOULD SHOW UP AT THE DOOR BEGGING HIM TO LET ME IN. HE WOULD TELL ME TO GO TO ANOTHER BATHROOM BUT I WOULD TELL HIM I COULDN'T MAKE IT. ANYWAY, AS SOON AS I GOT IN AND SAT DOWN, NOTHING WOULD HAPPEN SO I WOULD GET UP AND GO FIND MR ANIMAL TO TALK BUT BY THE TIME I GOT THERE (I LIKE TO TALK TO HIM WHEN HE'S ON THE TOILET BECAUSE HE CAN'T GET AWAY), I FELT LIKE I HAD TO PEE AGAIN. I WOKE UP WHEN HE FINALLY GOT MAD AT ME. DREAM MAD. IRL, HE WOULD'VE LOST PATIENCE WITH ME LONG BEFORE HE DID IN MY DREAM.  

GUESS WHAT? WHEN I WOKE UP, I HAD TO GO TO THE BATHROOM REALLY BAD. PLUS, I WAS COLD. OUR UPSTAIRS AC WASN'T WORKING RIGHT SO I CALLED OUR GUY AND HE CAME BY AND FIXED IT. APPARENTLY, IT WAS JUST A BREAKER. WE HAD SOME BAD STORMS AND THE POWER WAS BLINKING ON AND OFF AND IT MUST'VE TRIPPED IT.

----------


## Carlybee

My projects..plus working on 2 dreamcatchers

----------


## Suzanimal

I love the turquoise/coral colors - very hot right now. The simple turquoise/rope?leather? is nice, too. 

And I have the same place mats on my sun room table.




> My projects..plus working on 2 dreamcatchers

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> My projects..plus working on 2 dreamcatchers


Are you going for an Orthodox cross in the lower left? It depends on the tradition (Greek, Russian, etc), but they traditionally look more like this: The bottom diagonal, IIRC, represents where the feet were nailed.

----------


## Carlybee

> Are you going for an Orthodox cross in the lower left? It depends on the tradition (Greek, Russian, etc), but they traditionally look more like this: The bottom diagonal, IIRC, represents where the feet were nailed.


It's a Celtic cross..doing it for a coworker.i'm attaching it to another cross because the cutout is thin.

----------


## Carlybee

> I love the turquoise/coral colors - very hot right now. The simple turquoise/rope?leather? is nice, too. 
> 
> And I have the same place mats on my sun room table.


Thank you. I got those placemats at the dollar store lol.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Thank you. I got those placemats at the dollar store lol.


Me, too!!!

----------


## Carlybee

Finished..guy wanted it this plain. 15"..pretty good size.

----------


## Suzanimal

I SPILLED COFFEE ON MY COMPUTER AND MAIL. COMPUTER IS ACTING CRAZY. THE ZOOM JUMPS AROUND WHEN I TYPE. MUST BE THE CAFFEINE MAKING IT JITTERY.

I HAVE THE ACCOUNTANT'S BILL LAYING UNDER THE FAN. THAT WILL GIVE ME TIME TO FIND SOMETHING FUNNY TO SEND HIM. I ALWAYS PUT A STUPID PIC IN WITH MY CHECK. FOR THE PAST FEW YEARS IT'S BEEN OBAMA, THIS YEAR I THINK I'M GOING TO SEND HIM A SEXY MELANIA PIC. HE A LONELY NERD, IT MAY COME IN HANDY. *SNICKERS*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS SO FAR: PAYING BILLS AND MAKING APPOINTMENTS. AMONG THE BORINGEST PARTS OF BEING A GROWNUP. :P

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILLS SO FAR: PAYING BILLS AND MAKING APPOINTMENTS. AMONG THE BORINGEST PARTS OF BEING A GROWNUP. :P


I ADULTED TODAY TOO. 


I GOT THE NEW KITCHEN RUGS I ORDERED IN THE MAIL TODAY. THEY HAVE FLOWERS ON THEM AND SAY THUG LIFE IN CURSIVE. I'M GONNA BE GANSTA AS A MOFO LOADING THAT DISHWASHER AND $#@!.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I ADULTED TODAY TOO. 
> 
> 
> I GOT THE NEW KITCHEN RUGS I ORDERED IN THE MAIL TODAY. THEY HAVE FLOWERS ON THEM AND SAY THUG LIFE IN CURSIVE. I'M GONNA BE GANSTA AS A MOFO LOADING THAT DISHWASHER AND $#@!.


SUZ, YOU N' ME SHOULD GO OFF TO NEVER NEVER LAND FOR A WEEK OR 2 SOMETIME. ALL THIS ADULTING IS IRRITATING. I NEED A BIT OF A VACATION THIS SUMMER.

----------


## Suzanimal

I BOUGHT MY MOM AND HER FIANCEE PLANE TICKETS TO GO TO WEST PALM BEACH FOR MY NEPHEW'S GRADUATION. THEY PLAN ON SITTING BEHIND DANKE AND HELPING HIM FLY THE PLANE. MY MOTHER IS EXCITED TO GET ANOTHER BOJANGLES BISCUIT BUT DANKE SHOULDN'T GET HIS HOPES UP FOR HER PURSE LEFTOVERS - HER FIANCEE IS A BIG EATER AND I THINK HE'S CALLED DIBS.

----------


## Suzanimal

I WAS JUST THINKING, I'VE NEVER MET A STEPHANIE I'VE LIKED. ODD.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TOADY: ANTAGONIZING MY PC DOC'S SECRETARY INTO DOING HER $#@!ING JOB. SHE DOESN'T ANSWER THE PHONE OR RETURN CALLS, SO I HAD TO RESORT TO EMAILING TOADY. ALSO, MORE PAYING BILLS. ADULTING SUCKS.

----------


## Carlybee

Finishing up this for a friend's grandson.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'VE BEEN VERY BUSY THE PAST FEW DAYS.

WEDNESDAY NIGHT I WENT TO AN UBER EATS APPRECIATION NIGHT AT A BREWERY. VERY NEAT PLACE. THE YOUNG FOLKS WERE PLAYING CORNHOLE (THAT'S A POPULAR GAME HERE. I MISS BOCCE BALL AND HORSESHOES, PERSONALLY. BACK IN THE DAY, A LOT OF BARS HAD THOSE GAMES.) ANYWAY, I'M STANDING THERE AND A NICE HIPSTER MAN ASKED ME IF I WANTED TO PLAY CORNHOLE AND I TOLD HIM I WASN'T THAT KIND OF A GIRL.  IT TOOK HIM A SECOND BUT HE CRACKED UP. MR ANIMAL LIKED THE BREWERY BETTER THAN I DID. THERE WERE LOTS OF FANCY BEERS. NO DIET BEER, NOT EVEN A BUTT LIGHT.

YESTERDAY, I WOKE UP TO SOME BREAKING AND ENTERING. MY MOM AND HER FIANCEE WERE SITTING IN MY KITCHEN WHEN I CAME DOWNSTAIRS. MY USELESS DOGE DIDN'T EVEN WAKE UP. THEY MADE FUN OF MY HAIR - FIANCEE SAID I LOOKED LIKE I STUCK MY FINGER IN A LIGHT SOCKET. MY MOM WOKE UP AND DECIDED I WAS GOING TO TAKE HER SHOPPING AND HAD FIANCEE DROP HER OFF. I WAS NOT AWARE OF THESE PLANS. THEY MADE COFFEE SO I TOOK HER AND FORGAVE THE BREAKING AND ENTERING. I TOOK HER TO A FEW THRIFT STORES. I FOUND SOME REALLY COOL STUFF AND SO DID SHE. THEN I TOOK HER TO LUNCH AND TO GET A FACIAL. THEN I DROPPED HER OFF AND WENT HOME TO FIND THE BOYS GETTING READY TO GO TO SEE GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY 2. I ENDED UP DROPPING THEM OFF AND RUNNING A FEW ERRANDS. I HAD A RETURN AT KOHLS AND A BUNCH OF COUPONS AND KOHLS CASH SO I POKED AROUND AND ENDED UP SCORING BIG TIME. 

I WAS SO TIRED FROM RUNNING AROUND ALL DAY, I FELL ASLEEP ON THE SOFA WATCHING TV AND NO ONE WOKE ME UP. IT TOOK ME A MINUTE TO FIGURE OUT WHERE I WAS WHEN I CAME TO THIS MORNING. ALSO, FOR SOME REASON, MY BACK DOOR WAS OPEN. O_o I DOUBT SOMEONE TRIED TO BREAK IN BECAUSE I ALSO LEFT THE GARAGE DOOR OPEN AND THE GARAGE DOOR TO THE HOUSE NEVER GETS LOCKED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'VE BEEN VERY BUSY THE PAST FEW DAYS.
> 
> WEDNESDAY NIGHT I WENT TO AN UBER EATS APPRECIATION NIGHT AT A BREWERY. VERY NEAT PLACE. THE YOUNG FOLKS WERE PLAYING CORNHOLE (THAT'S A POPULAR GAME HERE. I MISS BOCCE BALL AND HORSESHOES, PERSONALLY. BACK IN THE DAY, A LOT OF BARS HAD THOSE GAMES.) ANYWAY, I'M STANDING THERE AND A NICE HIPSTER MAN ASKED ME IF I WANTED TO PLAY CORNHOLE AND I TOLD HIM I WASN'T THAT KIND OF A GIRL.  IT TOOK HIM A SECOND BUT HE CRACKED UP. MR ANIMAL LIKED THE BREWERY BETTER THAN I DID. THERE WERE LOTS OF FANCY BEERS. NO DIET BEER, NOT EVEN A BUTT LIGHT.
> 
> YESTERDAY, I WOKE UP TO SOME BREAKING AND ENTERING. MY MOM AND HER FIANCEE WERE SITTING IN MY KITCHEN WHEN I CAME DOWNSTAIRS. MY USELESS DOGE DIDN'T EVEN WAKE UP. THEY MADE FUN OF MY HAIR - FIANCEE SAID I LOOKED LIKE I STUCK MY FINGER IN A LIGHT SOCKET. MY MOM WOKE UP AND DECIDED I WAS GOING TO TAKE HER SHOPPING AND HAD FIANCEE DROP HER OFF. I WAS NOT AWARE OF THESE PLANS. THEY MADE COFFEE SO I TOOK HER AND FORGAVE THE BREAKING AND ENTERING. I TOOK HER TO A FEW THRIFT STORES. I FOUND SOME REALLY COOL STUFF AND SO DID SHE. THEN I TOOK HER TO LUNCH AND TO GET A FACIAL. THEN I DROPPED HER OFF AND WENT HOME TO FIND THE BOYS GETTING READY TO GO TO SEE GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY 2. I ENDED UP DROPPING THEM OFF AND RUNNING A FEW ERRANDS. I HAD A RETURN AT KOHLS AND A BUNCH OF COUPONS AND KOHLS CASH SO I POKED AROUND AND ENDED UP SCORING BIG TIME. 
> 
> I WAS SO TIRED FROM RUNNING AROUND ALL DAY, I FELL ASLEEP ON THE SOFA WATCHING TV AND NO ONE WOKE ME UP. IT TOOK ME A MINUTE TO FIGURE OUT WHERE I WAS WHEN I CAME TO THIS MORNING. ALSO, FOR SOME REASON, MY BACK DOOR WAS OPEN. O_o I DOUBT SOMEONE TRIED TO BREAK IN BECAUSE I ALSO LEFT THE GARAGE DOOR OPEN AND THE GARAGE DOOR TO THE HOUSE NEVER GETS LOCKED.


GOOD THING THE BARS DON'T HAVE LAWN DARTS. DON'T WANT THE DRUNK PEOPLE PLAYING WITH THOSE.

----------


## Carlybee

I keep making stuff. I guess I'll open an Etsy store at some point. Working full time, doing part time stuff to make money and still dealing with the after effects of my son's brain injury leaves me exhausted physically, mentally and financially. People don't get that a brain injury isnt like a broken finger..it never really heals...so tired of going this alone because family members who could help are kind of clueless. I haven't had a vacation in 6 years. Yeah...adulting sucks.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I keep making stuff. I guess I'll open an Etsy store at some point. Working full time, doing part time stuff to make money and still dealing with the after effects of my son's brain injury leaves me exhausted physically, mentally and financially. *People don't get that a brain injury isnt like a broken finger..it never really heals...so tired of going this alone because family members who could help are kind of clueless.* I haven't had a vacation in 6 years. Yeah...adulting sucks.


I CAN KIND OF RELATE. MY DAD WASN'T QUITE THAT BAD BUT THE LAST SEVERAL YEARS HIS MENTAL AND COGNITIVE DECLINE GOT REALLY, REALLY BAD. HE BEGAN INJURING HIMSELF AND ALMOST INJURED OTHERS. NOBODY REALLY KNEW WHAT TO DO WITH HIM.

----------


## Carlybee

> I CAN KIND OF RELATE. MY DAD WASN'T QUITE THAT BAD BUT THE LAST SEVERAL YEARS HIS MENTAL AND COGNITIVE DECLINE GOT REALLY, REALLY BAD. HE BEGAN INJURING HIMSELF AND ALMOST INJURED OTHERS. NOBODY REALLY KNEW WHAT TO DO WITH HIM.


The brain does some wacky things when it gets hurt.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY

FREE COMIC BOOKS - I WENT WITH THE BOYS TO FREE COMIC BOOK DAY. IT'S PRETTY FUN. I SAT ON THE ROOFTOP PATIO AND HAD A BEER AND THEN WE HAD A LITTLE LUNCH. I LOVE HANGING OUT WITH THEM THEY ALWAYS MAKE ME LAUGH. UNFORTUNATELY, MY #2 SON HAS PICKED UP MY BAD CELLPHONE SKILLS. HE NEVER KEEPS HIS RINGER ON. I ENDED UP TEXTING HIM AND GOT TO USE A WORD I LEARNED IN THE LAST KINGDOM - ASSLING. I SAID, CALL ME, ASSLING.  I WANTED TO ORDER THEIR FOOD BECAUSE I WAS GETTING HANGRY AND DIDN'T WANT TO WAIT ON THEM.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY
> 
> FREE COMIC BOOKS - I WENT WITH THE BOYS TO FREE COMIC BOOK DAY. IT'S PRETTY FUN. I SAT ON THE ROOFTOP PATIO AND HAD A BEER AND THEN WE HAD A LITTLE LUNCH. I LOVE HANGING OUT WITH THEM THEY ALWAYS MAKE ME LAUGH. UNFORTUNATELY, MY #2 SON HAS PICKED UP MY BAD CELLPHONE SKILLS. HE NEVER KEEPS HIS RINGER ON. I ENDED UP TEXTING HIM AND GOT TO USE A WORD I LEARNED IN THE LAST KINGDOM - ASSLING. I SAID, CALL ME, ASSLING.  I WANTED TO ORDER THEIR FOOD BECAUSE I WAS GETTING HANGRY AND DIDN'T WANT TO WAIT ON THEM.


WHAT DOES HANGRY MEAN? IS IT A MIX OF HUNGOVER AND ANGRY? HUNGRY AND ANGRY? HAIRY AND ANGRY?

----------


## Suzanimal

> WHAT DOES HANGRY MEAN? IS IT A MIX OF HUNGOVER AND ANGRY? HUNGRY AND ANGRY? HAIRY AND ANGRY?


HUNGRY AND ANGRY BUT I WAS A LITTLE HUNG OVER. I THINK I'M TURNING INTO A LIGHTWEIGHT SINCE I CUT BACK ON THE BOOZE. I HAD TWO MARGARITAS LAST NIGHT AND THAT WAS ALL I COULD HANDLE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-RECKONING ONE OF THIS MONTH'S BILLS. IT'S A LITTLE DIFFERENT THAN USUAL BECAUSE OF SPRING BREAK LAST MONTH. ADULTING...BOOOOOO.

----------


## specsaregood

> I ENDED UP TEXTING HIM AND GOT TO USE A WORD I LEARNED IN THE LAST KINGDOM - ASSLING. I SAID, CALL ME, ASSLING.


If you liked that series and looking for something to read:
https://www.amazon.com/Viking-Storm-...dp/B00YU7MUB6/

Or I've read a bunch of Viking stuff in the past year or so on my kindle, I have other favorites from the genre.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> If you liked that series and looking for something to read:
> https://www.amazon.com/Viking-Storm-...dp/B00YU7MUB6/
> 
> Or I've read a bunch of Viking stuff in the past year or so on my kindle, I have other favorites from the genre.


THE TV SERIES IS ITSELF BASED ON A SERIES OF TEN NOVELS BY BERNARD CORNWELL (COLLECTIVELY CALLED _THE SAXON STORIES_).

----------


## oyarde

> LIFESKILL-RECKONING ONE OF THIS MONTH'S BILLS. IT'S A LITTLE DIFFERENT THAN USUAL BECAUSE OF SPRING BREAK LAST MONTH. ADULTING...BOOOOOO.


APRIL/MAY ARE BAD FOR OLD PEOPLE TOO . TAXES AND PROPERTY TAXES....

----------


## BUTSRSLY

RECALLING A VISIT TO THE GRAND CANYON.  MOTHER SAID PLEASE DON'T PLAY ON THE RAILING.  I SAID NO.  WHEN I GOT DOWN, I WAS ALL LIKE, BUT MOMS. NOTHING HAPPENED!  SEE! PLAYING ON THE RAILING AT THE GRAND CANYON IS SMART AFTER ALL.  BEING A MOM, WOW

----------


## opal

> APRIL/MAY ARE BAD FOR OLD PEOPLE TOO . TAXES AND PROPERTY TAXES....


PROPERTY TAX HERE IS IN NOVEMBER

OH.. AND TODAY'S LIFE SKILL....TAKING DOWN A .. I DON'T KNOW HOW OLD, FLORESCENT LIGHT FIXTURE IN A CLOSET.  THE NEW FIXTURE ISN'T UP YET BUT IT'S DAMN DARK IN THERE - EVEN WITH AN IDIOT LIGHT
THAT MIGHT BE TOMORROW'S LIFE SKILL

----------


## Suzanimal

> PROPERTY TAX HERE IS IN NOVEMBER


SAME HERE.

----------


## specsaregood

> PROPERTY TAX HERE IS IN NOVEMBER


It is due here every quarter.

----------


## opal

> It is due here every quarter.


where's here?  I need to scratch that state off my list

----------


## specsaregood

> where's here?  I need to scratch that state off my list


Soviet Socialist State of New Jersey.

On Topic:  today I played dad and took the kid out for his first tennis lesson, then bought a bunch of red snapper to have the little woman blacken for dinner.

----------


## oyarde

> Soviet Socialist State of New Jersey.
> 
> On Topic:  today I played dad and took the kid out for his first tennis lesson, then bought a bunch of red snapper to have the little woman blacken for dinner.


RED SNAPPER IS MY FAVORITE FISH OF THE SEA

----------


## specsaregood

> RED SNAPPER IS MY FAVORITE FISH OF THE SEA


OURS TOO, I USUALLY HAVE TO FIGHT THE KID TO GET MY FAIR SHARE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> RECALLING A VISIT TO THE GRAND CANYON.  MOTHER SAID PLEASE DON'T PLAY ON THE RAILING.  I SAID NO.  WHEN I GOT DOWN, I WAS ALL LIKE, BUT MOMS. NOTHING HAPPENED!  SEE! PLAYING ON THE RAILING AT THE GRAND CANYON IS SMART AFTER ALL.  BEING A MOM, WOW


SOME OF THE RAILING THERE IS SAFER THAN OTHERS. UNLESS IT'S BEEN REPLACED RECENTLY, THE RAILING NEAREST THE EDGE IS THE MOST OXIDIZED AND LIKELY TO GIVE UNDER YOUR WEIGHT. I SEEM TO RECALL THAT THERE'S SOME LAW ABOUT CARELESSNESS UP THERE. IIRC, IF YOU REQUIRE RESCUE BECAUSE OF EXTREME CARELESSNESS YOU'RE LIABLE FOR THE FULL COST PLUS A BIG FINE. UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING, IT'S BEST TO STICK TO KNOWN TRAILS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It is due here every quarter.


YOU'RE REQUIRED TO WRITE IN ALL CAPS IN THIS THREAD, GOOD SIR. ~HUGS~

----------


## Carlybee

My caps wont stay locked on my ipad. Made 2 more dreamcatchers. Still tweaking them. Have to put some stuff on the ivory one.

----------


## Suzanimal

DEALING WITH CREDIT CARD COMPANY

I JUST SPENT AN HOUR ON THE PHONE WITH MY CC TRYING TO PROVE I'M ME. THEY THOUGHT I WAS A SOCK PUPPET TRYING TO PAY MY BILL. THEY CHANGED THEIR ONLINE STUFF AND I DIDN'T KNOW MY SECURITY ANSWERS AND THEN THEY ASKED QUESTIONS BASED ON MY CREDIT REPORT - I DON'T REMEMBER WHERE I LIVED IN 1992, APPARENTLY. I FAILED THAT TEST. THEN I CALLED THEM AND FINALLY GOT A REAL PERSON AFTER GOING THROUGH A BUNCH OF PROMPTS AND THEY BELIEVED ME. 

I ASKED THEM TO MAKE A NOTE ON MY ACCOUNT THAT ANYONE WHO WANTS TO PAY MY BILL IS MORE THAN WELCOME TO.

----------


## specsaregood

> DEALING WITH CREDIT CARD COMPANY
> 
> I JUST SPENT AN HOUR ON THE PHONE WITH MY CC TRYING TO PROVE I'M ME. THEY THOUGHT I WAS A SOCK PUPPET TRYING TO PAY MY BILL. THEY CHANGED THEIR ONLINE STUFF AND I DIDN'T KNOW MY SECURITY ANSWERS AND THEN THEY ASKED QUESTIONS BASED ON MY CREDIT REPORT - I DON'T REMEMBER WHERE I LIVED IN 1992, APPARENTLY. I FAILED THAT TEST. THEN I CALLED THEM AND FINALLY GOT A REAL PERSON AFTER GOING THROUGH A BUNCH OF PROMPTS AND THEY BELIEVED ME. 
> 
> I ASKED THEM TO MAKE A NOTE ON MY ACCOUNT THAT ANYONE WHO WANTS TO PAY MY BILL IS MORE THAN WELCOME TO.


SERIOUSLY, THOSE QUESTIONS ABOUT WHICH OF THESE ADDRESSES ARE ASSOCIATED WITH YOU FROM XXXX YEAR MUST BE FOR PEOPLE THAT HAVE NEVER MOVED EVER IN THEIR LIFE.   I'VE HAD SO MANY ADDRESSES, THE HELL IF I CAN REMEMBER THE PAST 3 AND THEY ALL SOUND CORRECT.   DID I EVER LIVE ON PINE ST?  HELL, SOUNDS FAMILIAR, *CLICK*   *WRONG! YOU ARE NOW LOCKED OUT!*

----------


## Suzanimal

> THE TV SERIES IS ITSELF BASED ON A SERIES OF TEN NOVELS BY BERNARD CORNWELL (COLLECTIVELY CALLED _THE SAXON STORIES_).


ARE THEY GOOD? I LOVE THE SHOW.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> ARE THEY GOOD? I LOVE THE SHOW.


I DON"T KNOW. I HAVEN'T READ ANY OF THEM.

----------


## Carlybee

I OPENED AN ETSY STORE. So I'll stop posting my stuff in here.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/WildWestDreamer

----------


## Suzanimal

COMPUTER STUFF

I CLOSED MY WINDOWS EARLIER AND DECIDED TO CLEAR MY BROWSER AND STUFF AND THEN I CAME BACK TO RPF'S AND, ALTHOUGH I WASN'T LOGGED IN, IT SHOWED ME AS ONLINE. IT WAS BIZARRE. I FELT LIKE I WAS HAVING AN OUT OF BODY EXPERIENCE. PLUS, THIS PLACE LOOKS WEIRD IN BLUE AND WHITE. I MUCH PREFER THE CLASSIC LOOK.

----------


## Suzanimal

MUST'VE BEEN A GLITCH BECAUSE I LOGGED OUT AND LOGGED BACK IN TO SEE IF I LEFT AND I WAS GONE.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> COMPUTER STUFF
> 
> I CLOSED MY WINDOWS EARLIER AND DECIDED TO CLEAR MY BROWSER AND STUFF AND THEN I CAME BACK TO RPF'S AND, ALTHOUGH I WASN'T LOGGED IN, IT SHOWED ME AS ONLINE. IT WAS BIZARRE. I FELT LIKE I WAS HAVING AN OUT OF BODY EXPERIENCE. PLUS, THIS PLACE LOOKS WEIRD IN BLUE AND WHITE. I MUCH PREFER THE CLASSIC LOOK.





> MUST'VE BEEN A GLITCH BECAUSE I LOGGED OUT AND LOGGED BACK IN TO SEE IF I LEFT AND I WAS GONE.


AS I WAS GOING UP THE STAIR
I MET A MAN WHO WASN'T THERE
HE WASN'T THERE AGAIN TODAY
OH HOW I WISH HE'D GO AWAY!

----------


## Suzanimal

> AS I WAS GOING UP THE STAIR
> I MET A MAN WHO WASN'T THERE
> HE WASN'T THERE AGAIN TODAY
> OH HOW I WISH HE'D GO AWAY!


I SLAMMED THE DOOR.

----------


## Suzanimal

BUSY LIFE SKILLS DAY

I'VE DECIDED TO BITE THE BULLET AND CLEAN OUT MY KITCHEN CABINETS. WE'RE REDOING THE KITCHEN NEXT MONTH AND I FIGURE IT'LL BE EASIER IF I DON'T HAVE ALL THE CABINETS STUFFED WITH CRAP. I'M WONDERING HOW I GOT SO MANY CASSEROLE DISHES. AT LAST COUNT, I WAS UP TO 18. O_o I THINK THEY'RE BREEDING IN THERE BECAUSE TWO ARE TINY. IT'S ACTUALLY 20 BECAUSE I JUST REMEMBERED I HAVE TWO TRAVEL CASSEROLE DISHES IN THE GARAGE. FOR THE CASSEROLE ON THE GO, I GUESS.

I ALSO HAVE A BUNCH OF ICE MOLDS. I CAN MAKE ROUND ICE CUBES, WATER BOTTLE ICE CUBES, AND ICE CUBES SHAPED LIKE HAN SOLO TRAPPED IN WHATEVER JABBA POURED ON HIM. SPEAKING OF MOLDS, I HAVE A JELLO RING MOLD WITH DIFFERENT INSERTS. I CAN MAKE A JELLO MOLD WITH A STAR ON TOP IF I WANT. I DON'T. I THINK MY MOM BROUGHT THAT OVER. SHE WAS INTO EXPERIMENTING WITH JELLO WHEN I WAS A KID.

I'VE ALSO UNCOVERED 4 CROCK POTS , AN INDOOR GRILL (WEDDING GIFT, STILL IN BOX. WHO THE $#@! GRILLS INDOORS?), AND THREE COFFEE MAKERS (ONE'S AN ESPRESSO MACHINE). 

I THINK I MAY BE TREADING INTO HOARDER TERRITORY.

----------


## opal

HOW OLD IS THE OLDEST CROCK POT?  THAT'S THE KEEPER

----------


## Suzanimal

> HOW OLD IS THE OLDEST CROCK POT?  THAT'S THE KEEPER


I ONLY EVER USE THE NEWEST. IT'S A TRIPLE CROCK POT TO KEEP FOOD WARM AT PARTIES. I NEVER COOK IN THEM.

----------


## opal

*GASP*  NO CROCK POT COOKING?  THAT'S WHERE I MAKE MY BONE BROTHS, IN FACT, IT'S TIME TO WHIP UP ANOTHER ONE..JUST USED THE LAST OF THE BROTH IN THE FRIDGE FOR A NICE MEATBALL SOUP

*ADJUSTS AGENDA FOR THE DAY*

----------


## Suzanimal

> *GASP*  NO CROCK POT COOKING?  THAT'S WHERE I MAKE MY BONE BROTHS, IN FACT, IT'S TIME TO WHIP UP ANOTHER ONE..JUST USED THE LAST OF THE BROTH IN THE FRIDGE FOR A NICE MEATBALL SOUP
> 
> *ADJUSTS AGENDA FOR THE DAY*


NOPE. IT'S A PAIN IN THE ASS TO GET THEM OUT OF MY PACKED PANTRY. IS IT A PANTRY IF THERE'S NO FOOD IN IT? IT'S A CLOSET IN MY KITCHEN WHERE SMALL APPLIANCES, CLASSIC TUPPERWARE, AND CASSEROLE DISHES LIVE AND SEEMINGLY REPRODUCE. 

MR ANIMAL SAYS GETTING ANYTHING OUT OF THERE IS LIKE PLAYING JENGA.

----------


## Suzanimal

I THINK I MAY BE A HOARDER. I'M HAVING TROUBLE LETTING GO OF THIS STUFF. I DUNNO WHY. I NEVER USE IT. 

I BLAME PINTEREST.

----------


## opal

> I THINK I MAY BE A HOARDER. I'M HAVING TROUBLE LETTING GO OF THIS STUFF. I DUNNO WHY. I NEVER USE IT. 
> 
> I BLAME PINTEREST.


I BELIEVE THERE'S A FINE LINE BETWEEN HOARDER AND PREPPER
DUST AND COBWEBS MAY BE THAT LINE

----------


## Suzanimal

> I BELIEVE THERE'S A FINE LINE BETWEEN HOARDER AND PREPPER
> DUST AND COBWEBS MAY BE THAT LINE



DO DEAD SPIDERS COUNT? FOUND ONE IN A CASSEROLE DISH.

IT'S HOARDING. I DOUBT THERE'S GOING TO BE A CASSEROLE CRISIS.

----------


## opal

IF THERE WAS NO POWER OR WATER, AND YOU HAD TO WAIT FOR RAIN TO WASH DISHES - THE EXTRA COOK EVERYTHING IN ONE DISH - DISHES, WOULD BE HANDY TO HAVE.. JUST SAYIN'

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-UPLOADING MOAR MUSIC TO BANDCAMP AND REMIXING STUFF SO IT'S READY FOR UPLOAD.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TOADY'S LIFESKILL- BEING NICE TO CRAZY EVANGELICAL PROTESTANT LADY AT DAD'S FUNERAL. ALMOST GOT INTO A BIG DEBATE ABOUT CHURCH HISTORY AND THEOLOGY CUZ SHE OBVIOUSLY DIDN'T KNOW WHAT SHE WAS TALKING ABOUT. I MANAGED TO HOLD BACK, THOUGH. @Suzanimal WOULD'VE BEEN PROUD OF HOW CLASSY I WAS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> TOADY'S LIFESKILL- BEING NICE TO CRAZY EVANGELICAL PROTESTANT LADY AT DAD'S FUNERAL. ALMOST GOT INTO A BIG DEBATE ABOUT CHURCH HISTORY AND THEOLOGY CUZ SHE OBVIOUSLY DIDN'T KNOW WHAT SHE WAS TALKING ABOUT. I MANAGED TO HOLD BACK, THOUGH. @Suzanimal WOULD'VE BEEN PROUD OF HOW CLASSY I WAS.


VERY CLASSY, HB34. IT'S NOT COOL TO GET INTO A POLITICAL DEBATE WITH A WOMAN AT HER FATHER'S FUNERAL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> VERY CLASSY, HB34. IT'S NOT COOL TO GET INTO A POLITICAL DEBATE WITH A WOMAN AT HER FATHER'S FUNERAL.


IT'S NOT HER FATHER. IT WAS MY FATHER. SHE'S JUST A WIFE OF A FRIEND OF DAD'S.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IT'S NOT HER FATHER. IT WAS MY FATHER. SHE'S JUST A WIFE OF A FRIEND OF DAD'S.




I'M SO SORRY, HB. MY DEEPEST CONDOLENCES.

----------


## Danke

> I THINK I MAY BE A HOARDER. I'M HAVING TROUBLE LETTING GO OF THIS STUFF.



Edit: nvm mind, I misread this.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TOADY'S LIFESKILL-GOIN' TO THE DOCTOR. GOT AN XRAY AND WHATNOT. SAID I NEED TO SEE A HAND THERAPIST BECAUSE OF THE BUSTED PIP JOINT IN MY RING FINGER AND GAVE ME A REFERRAL.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL

CLEANING OUT THE GARAGE.

OUR GARAGE HAS BECOME A DUMPING GROUND WHERE NOTHING GETS PUT AWAY SO I TOLD MR ANIMAL WE HAD TO GET IT CLEANED UP. THAT MAN HAD THE NERVE TO TELL ME IT WAS_ MY_ MESS. I ADMIT THE BIG PILE WAS MINE BUT THAT WAS DONATION AND WHEN HE TOLD ME TO GO CLEAN UP MY "$#@!" AND THEN HE WOULD CLEAN UP HIS IMAGINE HOW SURPRISED HE WAS WHEN I CAME BACK 5 MINUTES LATER AND TOLD HIM I WAS DONE. I JUST HAD TO LOAD IT IN THE VAN. ANYWAY, I HELPED HIM PUT AWAY HIS "$#@!" EVEN THOUGH HE WAS RUDE TO ME. THE WHOLE TIME WE WERE WORKING, I REMINDED HIM OF WHAT A GOOD PERSON I AM.  I WAS JUST TEASING HIM, BTW. HE WAS HAVING FUN REMINDING ME OF ALL THE MEAN $#@! I DO. IT MOSTLY GOT DONE. WE STILL HAVE A FEW THINGS TO DEAL WITH. I HAVE SOME STUFF THAT'S TOO NICE FOR DONATION SO I'M GOING TO TRY TO GIVE IT AWAY - A NICE WAGON, AN ELLIPTICAL (I USE THE ONE AT THE GYM), SOME NICE CERAMIC CANISTERS, CASSEROLE DISHES, EXTRA CAMPING GEAR (IF NO ONE WANTS THAT, I'LL GIVE IT TO THE BOY SCOUT TROOP).

----------


## Jamesiv1

> LIFE SKILL
> 
> CLEANING OUT THE GARAGE.
> 
> OUR GARAGE HAS BECOME A DUMPING GROUND WHERE NOTHING GETS PUT AWAY SO I TOLD MR ANIMAL WE HAD TO GET IT CLEANED UP. THAT MAN HAD THE NERVE TO TELL ME IT WAS_ MY_ MESS. I ADMIT THE BIG PILE WAS MINE BUT THAT WAS DONATION AND WHEN HE TOLD ME TO GO CLEAN UP MY "$#@!" AND THEN HE WOULD CLEAN UP HIS IMAGINE HOW SURPRISED HE WAS WHEN I CAME BACK 5 MINUTES LATER AND TOLD HIM I WAS DONE. I JUST HAD TO LOAD IT IN THE VAN. ANYWAY, I HELPED HIM PUT AWAY HIS "$#@!" EVEN THOUGH HE WAS RUDE TO ME. THE WHOLE TIME WE WERE WORKING, I REMINDED HIM OF WHAT A GOOD PERSON I AM.  I WAS JUST TEASING HIM, BTW. HE WAS HAVING FUN REMINDING ME OF ALL THE MEAN $#@! I DO. IT MOSTLY GOT DONE. WE STILL HAVE A FEW THINGS TO DEAL WITH. I HAVE SOME STUFF THAT'S TOO NICE FOR DONATION SO I'M GOING TO TRY TO GIVE IT AWAY - A NICE WAGON, AN ELLIPTICAL (I USE THE ONE AT THE GYM), SOME NICE CERAMIC CANISTERS, CASSEROLE DISHES, EXTRA CAMPING GEAR (IF NO ONE WANTS THAT, I'LL GIVE IT TO THE BOY SCOUT TROOP).


BEST CLEAN GARAGE LIFESKILL RULE: "NOTHING ON THE FLOOR THAT DOES NOT BELONG ON THE FLOOR"

WILL KEEP YOUR GARAGE SPARKLING CLEAN AND NEAT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> BEST CLEAN GARAGE LIFESKILL RULE: "NOTHING ON THE FLOOR THAT DOES NOT BELONG ON THE FLOOR"
> 
> WILL KEEP YOUR GARAGE SPARKLING CLEAN AND NEAT.


SOUNDS LIKE A BETTER PATH TO A CLEAN GARAGE THAN MY "THROW IT IN THE GARAGE BUT DON'T BLOCK THE DOGGY DOOR" RULE.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL 

FRIDAY NIGHT GOING DOWN THE $#@!TER

MY USUAL ROUTINE IS TO GET A GLASS OF VINO AND RELAX TO THE SOOTHING SOUND OF JEFF DEIST INTERVIEWING SOMEONE. IT'S USUALLY POSTED AROUND 5:30PM BUT IT'S 6:28 AND HE'S STILL NOT UP. LAST WEEK WAS AN OLD HOPPE TALK AND THIS WEEK, IT'S LOOKING LIKE I'M NOT GETTING ANY.

----------


## Suzanimal

NEVER MIND, HE'S UP NOW. YAY!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL
> 
> CLEANING OUT THE GARAGE.
> 
> OUR GARAGE HAS BECOME A DUMPING GROUND WHERE NOTHING GETS PUT AWAY SO I TOLD MR ANIMAL WE HAD TO GET IT CLEANED UP. THAT MAN HAD THE NERVE TO TELL ME IT WAS_ MY_ MESS. I ADMIT THE BIG PILE WAS MINE BUT THAT WAS DONATION AND WHEN HE TOLD ME TO GO CLEAN UP MY "$#@!" AND THEN HE WOULD CLEAN UP HIS IMAGINE HOW SURPRISED HE WAS WHEN I CAME BACK 5 MINUTES LATER AND TOLD HIM I WAS DONE. I JUST HAD TO LOAD IT IN THE VAN. ANYWAY, I HELPED HIM PUT AWAY HIS "$#@!" EVEN THOUGH HE WAS RUDE TO ME. THE WHOLE TIME WE WERE WORKING, I REMINDED HIM OF WHAT A GOOD PERSON I AM.  I WAS JUST TEASING HIM, BTW. HE WAS HAVING FUN REMINDING ME OF ALL THE MEAN $#@! I DO. IT MOSTLY GOT DONE. WE STILL HAVE A FEW THINGS TO DEAL WITH. I HAVE SOME STUFF THAT'S TOO NICE FOR DONATION SO I'M GOING TO TRY TO GIVE IT AWAY - A NICE WAGON, AN ELLIPTICAL (I USE THE ONE AT THE GYM), SOME NICE CERAMIC CANISTERS, CASSEROLE DISHES, EXTRA CAMPING GEAR (IF NO ONE WANTS THAT, I'LL GIVE IT TO THE BOY SCOUT TROOP).


AS A GENERAL RULE, ELIPTICALS AND CARDIO MACHINES ARE A WASTE OF MONEY. MOST MACHINES ARE, TOO. UNLESS THEY'RE REALLY SPECIAL, IT'S WAY EASIER TO JUST GET A CLUB MEMBERSHIP SOMEWHERE AND LET THEM MAINTAIN THE EQUIPMENT. FOR HOME USE, KEEP IT SIMPLE WITH FREE WEIGHTS, A BENCH, AND A SQUAT RACK, IMHO.

----------


## Suzanimal

> AS A GENERAL RULE, ELIPTICALS AND CARDIO MACHINES ARE A WASTE OF MONEY. MOST MACHINES ARE, TOO. UNLESS THEY'RE REALLY SPECIAL, IT'S WAY EASIER TO JUST GET A CLUB MEMBERSHIP SOMEWHERE AND LET THEM MAINTAIN THE EQUIPMENT. FOR HOME USE, KEEP IT SIMPLE WITH FREE WEIGHTS, A BENCH, AND A SQUAT RACK, IMHO.


I DIDN'T CARE FOR GOING TO THE GYM SO I LIKED HAVING THE ELLIPTICAL. I ONLY EVER USED IT WHEN THE WEATHER DIDN'T PERMIT GETTING OUTSIDE. SINCE THE MEATHEADS HAVE ACCEPTED ME AS ONE OF THEIR OWN, I DON'T MIND THE GYM SO MUCH.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'M TAKING THE BOYS TO THE GROCERY STORE TONIGHT TO SHOP FOR THEIR FOOD NEXT WEEK. MR ANIMAL AND I ARE GOING TO NASHVILLE FOR THREE DAYS AND THEY'RE GOING TO HAVE TO FEND FOR THEMSELVES. I'M A LITTLE NERVOUS. I'VE NEVER LEFT THEM FOR MORE THAN ONE NIGHT BUT I GUESS IT'S TIME THEY TOOK SOME RESPONSIBILITY. I'VE MADE UP A LIST OF CHORES THEY HAVE TO GET DONE BEFORE WE GET BACK SO THAT OUGHT TO KEEP 'EM BUSY AND MOSTLY OUT OF TROUBLE.

I ALSO HAVE TO STOP BY THE TATTOO PARLOR (THEY HAVE MY FAVORITE DUMPSTER I LOVE A GOOD DUMPSTER.). MR ANIMAL CALLED TO TELL ME THEY HAD A CABINET OUT THERE. HE'S NOT INTO DUMPSTER DIVING BUT HE FINDS IT AMUSING THAT I GET SO EXCITED OVER THEM. HE KNOWS THAT'S MY FAVORITE DUMPSTER, TOO. SUMMER BEFORE LAST I FOUND A NICE PATIO CHAIR OUT THERE. IT NEEDED A NEW CUSHION BUT I FOUND ONE TO FIT IT AT ALDI'S FOR 6.00 SO THAT CHAIR ONLY COST ME 6.00. IT'S A METAL SWIVEL CHAIR WITH ARMS - THOSE THINGS ARE NEVER LESS THAN 50.00. THEY ALSO THROW AWAY A LOT OF WOOD. I DON'T KNOW WHAT KIND OF WOOD PROJECTS THEY'RE DOING IN THERE BUT I'VE GRABBED 1/2 SHEETS OF PLYWOOD FROM THEM. BTW, I ASK PERMISSION. I WOULD NEVER DUMPSTER DIVE WITHOUT IT. THEY'VE EVEN COME OUT AND HELPED ME LOAD STUFF WHEN THEY'RE NOT BUSY. NICE GUYS.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> I ALSO HAVE TO STOP BY THE TATTOO PARLOR (THEY HAVE MY FAVORITE DUMPSTER I LOVE A GOOD DUMPSTER.). MR ANIMAL CALLED TO TELL ME THEY HAD A CABINET OUT THERE. HE'S NOT INTO DUMPSTER DIVING BUT HE FINDS IT AMUSING THAT I GET SO EXCITED OVER THEM. HE KNOWS THAT'S MY FAVORITE DUMPSTER, TOO.


HAD A ROOMMATE ONE TIME THAT DUMPSTER-DOVE THE PLANT NURSERIES FOR  PLANTS THEY THREW AWAY CUZ THEY WERE A LITTLE BROWN AROUND THE EDGES. WHOLE FLATS OF THEM. THEN HAVE A GARAGE SALE AND MAKE SOME PRETTY GOOD $JACK$.

SHE WOULD GO DIVING IN THE WEE HOURS. COULDN'T HELP BUT ADMIRE HER LIFESKILL RESOURCEFULNESS.

----------


## Carlybee

> IT'S NOT HER FATHER. IT WAS MY FATHER. SHE'S JUST A WIFE OF A FRIEND OF DAD'S.


Sorry to hear HB..**hugs**

----------


## Suzanimal

> HAD A ROOMMATE ONE TIME THAT DUMPSTER-DOVE THE PLANT NURSERIES FOR  PLANTS THEY THREW AWAY CUZ THEY WERE A LITTLE BROWN AROUND THE EDGES. WHOLE FLATS OF THEM. THEN HAVE A GARAGE SALE AND MAKE SOME PRETTY GOOD $JACK$.
> 
> SHE WOULD GO DIVING IN THE WEE HOURS. COULDN'T HELP BUT ADMIRE HER LIFESKILL RESOURCEFULNESS.


I'M LUCKY THERE. I HAVE A FRIEND WHO STOCKS THE NURSERIES AND BRINGS ME HALF DEAD PLANTS OCCASIONALLY. I RARELY GET ANYTHING GREAT (SHE KEEPS THOSE FOR HERSELF) BUT I'M HAPPY TO GET ANYTHING. 

BTW, THE CABINET WAS GONE.

----------


## specsaregood

TODAY I VOLUNTEERED AT THE SPAWN'S SCHOOL AT THEIR FAIR.  I FOUND OUT I WAS THE ONLY MALE TO VOLUNTEER, WTF IS THAT ABOUT?  I WAS ORIGINALLY ASSIGNED THE BOUNCY HOUSE AND I WAS EXCITED CUZ I IMAGINED MYSELF BEING THE BOUNCY POLICE AND GETTING TO IN AND BOUNCE AROUND AND KICK KIDS OUT WHEN THEIR TIME WAS OVER.  THEN I WAS TOLD I WASN'T ALLOWED TO GO IN AND I WAS JUST THERE TO MAKE SURE NOBODY GOT HURT.   WHO WANTS TO SIT OUTSIDE A BOUNCY HOUSE ALL DAY AND NOT GET TO PLAY!  THEY MUST HAVE NOTICED MY GRUMPY FACE SO THE HEAD LADY TRANSFERRED ME TO BALL ROLL GAME, WHERE I WAS ABLE TO REACH BACK 20SOMETHING YEARS INTO MY PAST AND REMEMBER MY LIFESKILLS FROM WORKING THE GAMES AT THE AMUSEMENT PARK FOR MINIMUM WAGE IN THE STIFLING MIDWESTERN SUMMER HEAT AS A KID.   NEXT YA KNOW I WAS BARKING, I WAS CHEERING, I WAS MOCKING, I WAS CRYING, I WAS ENCOURAGING AND I WAS GIVING OUT THE HIGH FIVES.  MY GAME STATION GREW TO BE THE LONGEST LINE, HAD THE MOST REPEATS BY PLAYERS OF THE FUTURE GENERATION AND GOT THE MOST TICKETS.  IN YOUR FACE SUBDUED BORING HOUSEWIFE VOLUNTEERS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TODAY: DOWNLOADING AND BEGAN LEARNING NOTION 6. A GREAT IMPROVEMENT OVER VERSION 4. ME LIKEY. SPEEDS UP MY WORKFLOW A LOT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TODAY I VOLUNTEERED AT THE SPAWN'S SCHOOL AT THEIR FAIR.  I FOUND OUT I WAS THE ONLY MALE TO VOLUNTEER, WTF IS THAT ABOUT?  I WAS ORIGINALLY ASSIGNED THE BOUNCY HOUSE AND I WAS EXCITED CUZ I IMAGINED MYSELF BEING THE BOUNCY POLICE AND GETTING TO IN AND BOUNCE AROUND AND KICK KIDS OUT WHEN THEIR TIME WAS OVER.  THEN I WAS TOLD I WASN'T ALLOWED TO GO IN AND I WAS JUST THERE TO MAKE SURE NOBODY GOT HURT.   WHO WANTS TO SIT OUTSIDE A BOUNCY HOUSE ALL DAY AND NOT GET TO PLAY!  THEY MUST HAVE NOTICED MY GRUMPY FACE SO THE HEAD LADY TRANSFERRED ME TO BALL ROLL GAME, WHERE I WAS ABLE TO REACH BACK 20SOMETHING YEARS INTO MY PAST AND REMEMBER MY LIFESKILLS FROM WORKING THE GAMES AT THE AMUSEMENT PARK FOR MINIMUM WAGE IN THE STIFLING MIDWESTERN SUMMER HEAT AS A KID.   NEXT YA KNOW I WAS BARKING, I WAS CHEERING, I WAS MOCKING, I WAS CRYING, I WAS ENCOURAGING AND I WAS GIVING OUT THE HIGH FIVES.  MY GAME STATION GREW TO BE THE LONGEST LINE, HAD THE MOST REPEATS BY PLAYERS OF THE FUTURE GENERATION AND GOT THE MOST TICKETS.  IN YOUR FACE SUBDUED BORING HOUSEWIFE VOLUNTEERS.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to specsaregood again.


 THAT SOUNDS ABSOLUTELY GLORIOUS! I WISH THERE WERE MORE AMUSEMENT PARKS FOR GROWNUPS. I WOULD TOTALLY GO!  I'M WAY TOO BIG FOR THE GAMES AND RIDES AT THE PARKS I LIKED WHEN I WAS A KID NAO.

----------


## specsaregood

> THAT SOUNDS ABSOLUTELY GLORIOUS! I WISH THERE WERE MORE AMUSEMENT PARKS FOR GROWNUPS. I WOULD TOTALLY GO!  I'M WAY TOO BIG FOR THE GAMES AND RIDES AT THE PARKS I LIKED WHEN I WAS A KID NAO.


BEST PART OF HAVING A KID IS THAT YOU HAVE AN EXCUSE TO ACT LIKE ONE ONCE IN A WHILE.

----------


## HVACTech

.

----------


## oyarde

WEEDEATING TODAY . TIME FOR MY NAP . DANKE WILL HAVE SLIM PICKIN'S AT THE BARS TONIGHT , ALL THE WOMEN WILL BE OUT WITH THE HUSBANDS FOR DINNER .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WEEDEATING TODAY . TIME FOR MY NAP . DANKE WILL HAVE SLIM PICKIN'S AT THE BARS TONIGHT , ALL THE WOMEN WILL BE OUT WITH THE HUSBANDS FOR DINNER .


DANKE HAS EDUARDO TO OCCUPY HIMSELF WITH, SO I THINK HE'LL BE OKAY.

----------


## Suzanimal

HANGING WITH MAMANIMAL

I LOVE HER TO BITS BUT DAMN, THAT WOMAN'S NUTTIER THAN A FRUITCAKE. O_o SHE'S SHACKING WITH HER FIANCEE AND THE WHOLE TIME I WAS THERE SHE WAS TALKING ABOUT HOW SHE'S REDOING EVERYTHING BECAUSE HIS DEAD WIFE WAS TACKY. MY MOTHER HAS EXCELLENT TASTE, SHE'S A VERY STYLISH WOMAN(MORE ON THAT LATER), BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS MEAN TO INSULT THE DEAD WOMAN IN FRONT OF HER SON AND HUSBAND. IT MADE ME UNCOMFORTABLE. 

AS I MENTIONED BEFORE, MY MOTHER HAS ALWAYS BEEN ONE TO DRESS WELL BUT DOUBLE DAMN, I THINK THE TACKY IN THAT HOUSE IS RUBBING OFF ON HER. SHE AND HER FIANCEE HAVE TAKEN TO DRESSING JUST ALIKE. I HAVEN'T SEEN ANYTHING LIKE IT SINCE HIGH SCHOOL. THEY LOOK $#@!ING RIDICULOUS, LOL. THEY WERE BOTH WEARING THE SAME T-SHIRT (SHE ONLY EVER WORE T-SHIRTS LIKE THAT TO DO YARD WORK) FROM SOME CHARITY BIKER THING. (HE'S INTO MOTORCYCLES AND CLASSIC CARS.) NOT ONLY WERE THEY WEARING THE SAME T-SHIRT BUT THEY HAVE MATCHING COWBOY HATS, BOOTS, AND JEANS (NOT THE SAME BRAND BUT THE SAME COLOR DENIM). WHEN I PULLED UP, SHE WAS WAITING FOR ME IN THE DRIVEWAY AND I DIDN'T EVEN RECOGNIZE HER.

OH, THEY'VE ALSO ADOPTED A MEAN ASS CHIHUAHUA THAT $#@!ING BIT ME AND A MASTIFF. THE MASTIFF IS A GREAT DOG BUT THE LITTLE ONE GOT THE $#@! KICKED OUT HIM. I WASN'T EVEN TRYING TO PET THE BEAST. IT JUST BIT ME. I KICKED IT SO HARD IT WENT SLIDING ACROSS THE ROOM. MY MOM WAS MAD BUT FIANCEE'S SON LAUGHED. HE HATES THE DOG, TOO. 

FIANCEE CALLED ME WHEN I WAS ON THE WAY AND ASKED IF I BOUGHT A CAKE AND I WAS LIKE, NO. I DON'T REALLY CONSIDER MOTHER'S DAY A CAKE HOLIDAY BUT HE FELT LIKE WE NEEDED A DESSERT SO I SPRANG FOR EVERYONE A FRIED STRAWBERRY PIE FROM POPEYES. FIRED PIES ARE THE BOMB. MY MOM USED TO MAKE HOMEMADE FRIED PEACH PIES WHEN WE WERE KIDS. POPEYES FRIED PIES AREN'T AS GOOD AS THOSE WERE BUT THE HOGS ATE 'EM SO THERE.

----------


## Carlybee

ERMAGERD. Worked on dreamcatchers all weekend.

----------


## Carlybee

> HANGING WITH MAMANIMAL
> 
> I LOVE HER TO BITS BUT DAMN, THAT WOMAN'S NUTTIER THAN A FRUITCAKE. O_o SHE'S SHACKING WITH HER FIANCEE AND THE WHOLE TIME I WAS THERE SHE WAS TALKING ABOUT HOW SHE'S REDOING EVERYTHING BECAUSE HIS DEAD WIFE WAS TACKY. MY MOTHER HAS EXCELLENT TASTE, SHE'S A VERY STYLISH WOMAN(MORE ON THAT LATER), BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS MEAN TO INSULT THE DEAD WOMAN IN FRONT OF HER SON AND HUSBAND. IT MADE ME UNCOMFORTABLE. 
> 
> AS I MENTIONED BEFORE, MY MOTHER HAS ALWAYS BEEN ONE TO DRESS WELL BUT DOUBLE DAMN, I THINK THE TACKY IN THAT HOUSE IS RUBBING OFF ON HER. SHE AND HER FIANCEE HAVE TAKEN TO DRESSING JUST ALIKE. I HAVEN'T SEEN ANYTHING LIKE IT SINCE HIGH SCHOOL. THEY LOOK $#@!ING RIDICULOUS, LOL. THEY WERE BOTH WEARING THE SAME T-SHIRT (SHE ONLY EVER WORE T-SHIRTS LIKE THAT TO DO YARD WORK) FROM SOME CHARITY BIKER THING. (HE'S INTO MOTORCYCLES AND CLASSIC CARS.) NOT ONLY WERE THEY WEARING THE SAME T-SHIRT BUT THEY HAVE MATCHING COWBOY HATS, BOOTS, AND JEANS (NOT THE SAME BRAND BUT THE SAME COLOR DENIM). WHEN I PULLED UP, SHE WAS WAITING FOR ME IN THE DRIVEWAY AND I DIDN'T EVEN RECOGNIZE HER.
> 
> OH, THEY'VE ALSO ADOPTED A MEAN ASS CHIHUAHUA THAT $#@!ING BIT ME AND A MASTIFF. THE MASTIFF IS A GREAT DOG BUT THE LITTLE ONE GOT THE $#@! KICKED OUT HIM. I WASN'T EVEN TRYING TO PET THE BEAST. IT JUST BIT ME. I KICKED IT SO HARD IT WENT SLIDING ACROSS THE ROOM. MY MOM WAS MAD BUT FIANCEE'S SON LAUGHED. HE HATES THE DOG, TOO. 
> 
> FIANCEE CALLED ME WHEN I WAS ON THE WAY AND ASKED IF I BOUGHT A CAKE AND I WAS LIKE, NO. I DON'T REALLY CONSIDER MOTHER'S DAY A CAKE HOLIDAY BUT HE FELT LIKE WE NEEDED A DESSERT SO I SPRANG FOR EVERYONE A FRIED STRAWBERRY PIE FROM POPEYES. FIRED PIES ARE THE BOMB. MY MOM USED TO MAKE HOMEMADE FRIED PEACH PIES WHEN WE WERE KIDS. POPEYES FRIED PIES AREN'T AS GOOD AS THOSE WERE BUT THE HOGS ATE 'EM SO THERE.



Dang girl, that's an indie film waiting to happen. We have a bbq place here that makes awesome fried pies.

----------


## Suzanimal

PACKING...UGGG

I HAVE SUCH A HARD TIME PACKING. IT TAKES ME ALL DAY. MR ANIMAL WILL COME HOME TONIGHT, BE PACKED IN 5 MINUTES (TOPS), AND SPEND THE REST OF THE EVENING PRETENDING TO LOOK AT MY OUTFITS. HE CALLS IT THE PRE-TRIP FASHION SHOW. IT WOULD BE EASIER IF WE WERE JUST GOING FOR LEISURE BUT IT'S PART WORK AND THERE'S A COCKTAIL PARTY THE NIGHT BEFORE AND I DON'T REALLY HAVE ANY SUMMER DRESSES THAT ARE NICE CASUAL. THEY'RE EITHER TOO DRESSY (SOMETHING YOU WOULD WEAR TO A WEDDING) OR TOO CASUAL (SOMETHING YOU WOULD WEAR TO THE BEACH). I COULD GO WITH SLACKS BUT IT'S GOING TO BE HOT AND THE PARTY IS AT A PLACE THAT HAS A PRETTY COOL LOOKING DECK. I FOUND ONE DRESS THAT MIGHT WORK BUT I CAN'T BEND OVER OR RAISE MY ARMS IN IT. HELL, I'M NOT EVEN SURE I CAN SIT DOWN IN IT.

----------


## opal

> PACKING...UGGG
> 
> I HAVE SUCH A HARD TIME PACKING. IT TAKES ME ALL DAY. MR ANIMAL WILL COME HOME TONIGHT, BE PACKED IN 5 MINUTES (TOPS), AND SPEND THE REST OF THE EVENING PRETENDING TO LOOK AT MY OUTFITS. HE CALLS IT THE PRE-TRIP FASHION SHOW. IT WOULD BE EASIER IF WE WERE JUST GOING FOR LEISURE BUT IT'S PART WORK AND THERE'S A COCKTAIL PARTY THE NIGHT BEFORE AND I DON'T REALLY HAVE ANY SUMMER DRESSES THAT ARE NICE CASUAL. THEY'RE EITHER TOO DRESSY (SOMETHING YOU WOULD WEAR TO A WEDDING) OR TOO CASUAL (SOMETHING YOU WOULD WEAR TO THE BEACH). I COULD GO WITH SLACKS BUT IT'S GOING TO BE HOT AND THE PARTY IS AT A PLACE THAT HAS A PRETTY COOL LOOKING DECK. I FOUND ONE DRESS THAT MIGHT WORK BUT I CAN'T BEND OVER OR RAISE MY ARMS IN IT. HELL, I'M NOT EVEN SURE I CAN SIT DOWN IN IT.


WELL THAT _DRESS_ SOUNDS LIKE A LONG TOP AND NEEDS A SKIRT WITH IT MAYBE

----------


## tod evans

> PACKING...UGGG
> 
> I HAVE SUCH A HARD TIME PACKING. IT TAKES ME ALL DAY. MR ANIMAL WILL COME HOME TONIGHT, BE PACKED IN 5 MINUTES (TOPS), AND SPEND THE REST OF THE EVENING PRETENDING TO LOOK AT MY OUTFITS. HE CALLS IT THE PRE-TRIP FASHION SHOW. IT WOULD BE EASIER IF WE WERE JUST GOING FOR LEISURE BUT IT'S PART WORK AND THERE'S A COCKTAIL PARTY THE NIGHT BEFORE AND I DON'T REALLY HAVE ANY SUMMER DRESSES THAT ARE NICE CASUAL. THEY'RE EITHER TOO DRESSY (SOMETHING YOU WOULD WEAR TO A WEDDING) OR TOO CASUAL (SOMETHING YOU WOULD WEAR TO THE BEACH). I COULD GO WITH SLACKS BUT IT'S GOING TO BE HOT AND THE PARTY IS AT A PLACE THAT HAS A PRETTY COOL LOOKING DECK. I FOUND ONE DRESS THAT MIGHT WORK BUT I CAN'T BEND OVER OR RAISE MY ARMS IN IT. HELL, I'M NOT EVEN SURE I CAN SIT DOWN IN IT.


JUST GO COMMANDO YOU'LL BE THE HIT OF THE PARTY.

----------


## oyarde

HAVING BETTER THAN SUZANIMAL ALL I INTEND TO DO TODAY IS CHANGE THE BLADES ON THE 42" MOWER DECK .

----------


## Suzanimal

> WELL THAT _DRESS_ SOUNDS LIKE A LONG TOP AND NEEDS A SKIRT WITH IT MAYBE


MR ANIMAL CALL IT MY HOE-CAKE DRESS.

----------


## Suzanimal

IT'S AMAZING HOW FAST I CAN PACK WITH MR ANIMAL YELLING AT ME. HE WAS PACKED, DOWNSTAIRS, AND YELLING AT ME TO "GET MY $#@! TOGETHER" BEFORE I COULD EVEN GET INTO MY SPANX. I ENDED UP JUST PACKING A BUNCH OF STUFF AND IF HE COMPLAINS, IT'S HIS OWN FAULT FOR NOT WATCHING THE FASHION SHOW,

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: COOKING WITH COCONUT OIL(SALMON) AND MOAR PREPARING STUFF FOR LISTENERS TO DOWNLOAD ON MY BANDCAMP PAGE. I THINK @Suzanimal WOULD LIKE THIS NUMBER: https://matveyushka.bandcamp.com/track/if-love-be-blind

----------


## heavenlyboy34

n/m, dupe post

----------


## Carlybee

Broke a tooth..just had it pulled plus a bone graft. In PAIN.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TOADY: CHOPPING AND STEAMING BROCCOLI FLORETS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: INSTALLING ANTIVIRUS PROGRAM AND CONTINUING TO WORK ON MY WEBBERNET STORE. GOT NEW WARES UP TOADY: http://matveyushka.bandcamp.com/track/romanze @Suzanimal MIGHT BE INTERESTED.

----------


## TheTexan

> LIFESKILLS: INSTALLING ANTIVIRUS PROGRAM AND CONTINUING TO WORK ON MY WEBBERNET STORE. GOT NEW WARES UP TOADY: http://matveyushka.bandcamp.com/track/romanze @Suzanimal MIGHT BE INTERESTED.


LOL DID YOU GET HACKED

PROBABLY FROM THE RUSSIAN SITES YOU VISIT

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILLS: COOKING WITH COCONUT OIL(SALMON) AND MOAR PREPARING STUFF FOR LISTENERS TO DOWNLOAD ON MY BANDCAMP PAGE. I THINK @Suzanimal WOULD LIKE THIS NUMBER: https://matveyushka.bandcamp.com/track/if-love-be-blind





> LIFESKILLS: INSTALLING ANTIVIRUS PROGRAM AND CONTINUING TO WORK ON MY WEBBERNET STORE. GOT NEW WARES UP TOADY: http://matveyushka.bandcamp.com/track/romanze @Suzanimal MIGHT BE INTERESTED.


I PLAN ON CHECKING OUT YOUR MUSIC TONIGHT AFTER MY MISES WEEKENDS FRIDAY NIGHT DATE.  I JUST GOT BACK IN TOWN YESTERDAY AND STARTED TO LISTEN BUT I KEPT GETTING PHONE CALLS AND THE KIDS WERE YAMMERING - TOO MANY DISTRACTIONS. THINGS WILL BE CALMED DOWN TONIGHT.

WENT TO NASHVILLE FOR A FEW DAYS. GOOD STUFF. DID YOU KNOW THERE'S A FULL SIZED REPLICA OF THE PARTHENON IN NASHVILLE? I WENT THERE AND IT WAS AWESOME. I SPENT MOST OF MY TIME AT TOOTSIES AND ROBERT'S, THOUGH. I'VE ALSO DECIDED THAT I DON'T LIKE SWANKY HOTELS. WE WERE STAYING AT THE NASHVILLE WESTIN AND THEY DON'T GIVE OUT FREE COFFEE IN THE LOBBY. CHEAP SKATES. YOU GET TWO CUPS IN YOUR ROOM AND THEN YOU HAVE TO GO TO THEIR RESTAURANT IF YOU WANT MORE. PLUS, YOU HAVE TO PAY TO PARK AND IT'S VALET ONLY. I THINK IT WAS 35.00 PER DAY FOR PARKING. 

I DID TAKE A FEW FUNNY PICS, I'LL POST THEM LATER.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TOADY-BUILT A TWITTER FEED FOR MY BIZNISS. I TWEET EVERY TIME I UPLOAD SOMETHING SO MY FANBOYS CAN GO LISTEN/LOOK AND BUY NAO.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LOL DID YOU GET HACKED
> 
> PROBABLY FROM THE RUSSIAN SITES YOU VISIT


I NEVER GET HACKED. THE VIRUSES ARE INTIMIDATED BY ME. I WAS JUST CHANGING TO A SOMEWHAT MOAR ROBUST PROGRAM TO MAKE THE RUSSIAN VIRUSES SKEERED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I PLAN ON CHECKING OUT YOUR MUSIC TONIGHT AFTER MY MISES WEEKENDS FRIDAY NIGHT DATE.  I JUST GOT BACK IN TOWN YESTERDAY AND STARTED TO LISTEN BUT I KEPT GETTING PHONE CALLS AND THE KIDS WERE YAMMERING - TOO MANY DISTRACTIONS. THINGS WILL BE CALMED DOWN TONIGHT.
> 
> WENT TO NASHVILLE FOR A FEW DAYS. GOOD STUFF. DID YOU KNOW THERE'S A FULL SIZED REPLICA OF THE PARTHENON IN NASHVILLE? I WENT THERE AND IT WAS AWESOME. I SPENT MOST OF MY TIME AT TOOTSIES AND ROBERT'S, THOUGH. I'VE ALSO DECIDED THAT I DON'T LIKE SWANKY HOTELS. WE WERE STAYING AT THE NASHVILLE WESTIN AND THEY DON'T GIVE OUT FREE COFFEE IN THE LOBBY. CHEAP SKATES. YOU GET TWO CUPS IN YOUR ROOM AND THEN YOU HAVE TO GO TO THEIR RESTAURANT IF YOU WANT MORE. PLUS, YOU HAVE TO PAY TO PARK AND IT'S VALET ONLY. I THINK IT WAS 35.00 PER DAY FOR PARKING. 
> 
> I DID TAKE A FEW FUNNY PICS, I'LL POST THEM LATER.


YAYYYY!! DO YOU LIKE T SHIRTS? ONE DAY I MIGHT DESIGN T SHIRTS AND WHATNOT TO SELL IN MY STORE FOR FANBOYS AND FANGIRLS.

----------


## Carlybee

This same guy got 2 more celtic crosses..this last one he wanted all black. Pretty much done with making them. I broke 3 tacks trying to nail in the mdf on the second layer.

Attachment 5747

----------


## ghengis86

AFTER RAIN, WORK, LIFE, FINALLY TO THE POUNT OF GETTING THE DECKING DOWN AND RAILS UP. HOPEFULLY GET IT FINISHED THIS LONG WEEKEND AND POOL OPEN. HAD TO PRACTICE LIFE SKILLZ WHEN SO MUCH LIFE IS GOING ON.

----------


## ghengis86

> This same guy got 2 more celtic crosses..this last one he wanted all black. Pretty much done with making them. I broke 3 tacks trying to nail in the mdf on the second layer.
> 
> Attachment 5747


Pre-drill with a drill that's smaller than the tack?

----------


## tod evans

> Pre-drill with a drill that's smaller than the tack?


NAIL GUN!

23 GA FOR WHAT YOU'RE DOING, MOST WILL SHOOT 1/2" TO 1" HEADLESS BRADS THAT'RE SO SMALL THEY DON'T NEED TO BE FILLED.

----------


## Suzanimal

WHY DO OUT OF TOWN FRIENDS THINK IT'S FUN TO SHOW UP ON YOUR DOORSTEP FOR A VISIT UNANNOUNCED?

ONE OF MY GIRLFRIENDS FROM HIGH SCHOOL JUST GOT DIVORCED AND THOUGHT IT WOULD BE FUN TO SURPRISE ME WITH A WEEK OF PARTYING. WE'RE HEADING OUT TO MY RICH BITCH GF'S LAKE HOUSE TODAY WHEN THE ONE WHO SURPRISED ME WAKES UP. GIRL CAN'T HANDLE HER BOOZE. YOU GONNA SPEND A WEEK PARTYING WITH ME, YA BETTER PACE YO SELF.

----------


## Carlybee

> Pre-drill with a drill that's smaller than the tack?


Yikes..I don't do power tools lol.

----------


## Carlybee

> NAIL GUN!
> 
> 23 GA FOR WHAT YOU'RE DOING, MOST WILL SHOOT 1/2" TO 1" HEADLESS BRADS THAT'RE SO SMALL THEY DON'T NEED TO BE FILLED.


Oh good Lord, I'd hurt myself lol.

----------


## tod evans

> Oh good Lord, I'd hurt myself lol.


SON HAS BEEN USING THEM SINCE HE WAS 5.........

YOU'D BE FINE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YAYYYY!! DO YOU LIKE T SHIRTS? ONE DAY I MIGHT DESIGN T SHIRTS AND WHATNOT TO SELL IN MY STORE FOR FANBOYS AND FANGIRLS.


 @Suzanimal FORGOT TO ANSWER MY QUESTION^^    TOADY'S LIFESKILLS-FINDING THE ATMS FOR THE BANK I'M USING FOR MY JURY DUTY BIZNISS. BASICALLY I GET PAID TO READ COURT BRIEFS AND RENDER A VERDICT. I'M ALSO GOING TO USE THIS ACCOUNT FOR SMALL JOBS ON AMAZON AND SELLING STUFF IF I EVER GET TO THAT.

----------


## oyarde

I CAUGHT A BIG BASS TODAY . IF DANKE HAD BEEN THERE HE COULD HAVE ROWED THE BOAT.

----------


## Danke

> I CAUGHT A BIG BASS TODAY . IF DANKE HAD BEEN THERE HE COULD HAVE ROWED THE BOAT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> @Suzanimal FORGOT TO ANSWER MY QUESTION^^    TOADY'S LIFESKILLS-FINDING THE ATMS FOR THE BANK I'M USING FOR MY JURY DUTY BIZNISS. BASICALLY I GET PAID TO READ COURT BRIEFS AND RENDER A VERDICT. I'M ALSO GOING TO USE THIS ACCOUNT FOR SMALL JOBS ON AMAZON AND SELLING STUFF IF I EVER GET TO THAT.


I'M SORRY HB34. I HAD A SURPRISE GUEST AND ENDED UP STAYING DRUNK ALL WEEK. WENT TO LAKE SINCLAIR YESTERDAY AND SPENT THE NIGHT BUT LUCKILY, I HAD AN EXCUSE TO COME HOME TODAY (TAKE CARE OF THE DOG) BECAUSE I'VE HAD WAY TOO MUCH TOGETHERNESS THIS WEEK. IT'S EXHAUSTING LISTENING TO BITTER DIVORCEES MAN HATE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'M SORRY HB34. I HAD A SURPRISE GUEST AND ENDED UP STAYING DRUNK ALL WEEK. WENT TO LAKE SINCLAIR YESTERDAY AND SPENT THE NIGHT BUT LUCKILY, I HAD AN EXCUSE TO COME HOME TODAY (TAKE CARE OF THE DOG) BECAUSE I'VE HAD WAY TOO MUCH TOGETHERNESS THIS WEEK. IT'S EXHAUSTING LISTENING TO BITTER DIVORCEES MAN HATE.


IT'S OKAY. YOU CAN ANSWER MY QUESTION MONDAY. ~HUGS~

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Yikes..I don't do power tools lol.


MOST POWER TOOLS AREN'T TOO HARD. THE BLADED ONES CAN BE-THE LARGER THE BLADE THE GREATER THE DIFFICULTY. START WITH THINGS LIKE CORDLESS DRILLS AND AIR COMPRESSORS AND BELT/ROTATING SANDERS. YOU'LL BE AWESOME ONE DAY.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oh good Lord, I'd hurt myself lol.


YOU'LL BE FINE. I HAVE TWO NAIL GUNS - A BRAD NAILER AND A FRAMING NAILER. I LIKE THE BRAD NAILER BUT THE FRAMING NAILER IS REALLY HEAVY. MY DAD GAVE ALL HIS CHILDREN HIS OLD GUNS BUT RAN OUT BEFORE HE GOT TO ME SO HE GAVE ME HIS NAIL GUNS.  

PRO TIP: WHEN USING A NAIL GUN DO NOT PUT YOUR HAND BEHIND THE WOOD YOU'RE NAILING. MR ANIMAL DID (SEVERAL TIMES) AND LOOKED LIKE HE HAD STIGMATA BY THE TIME HE HAD THE TREE HOUSE BUILT.

----------


## tod evans

> YOU'LL BE FINE. I HAVE TWO NAIL GUNS - A BRAD NAILER AND A FRAMING NAILER. I LIKE THE BRAD NAILER BUT THE FRAMING NAILER IS REALLY HEAVY. MY DAD GAVE ALL HIS CHILDREN HIS OLD GUNS BUT RAN OUT BEFORE HE GOT TO ME SO HE GAVE ME HIS NAIL GUNS.  
> 
> PRO TIP: WHEN USING A NAIL GUN DO NOT PUT YOUR HAND BEHIND THE WOOD YOU'RE NAILING. MR ANIMAL DID (SEVERAL TIMES) AND LOOKED LIKE HE HAD STIGMATA BY THE TIME HE HAD THE TREE HOUSE BUILT.


DO NOT PUT YOUR OFF HAND WITHIN 1-1/2 TIME THE LENGTH OF FASTENER OF THE END OF THE GUN, FASTENERS CURL.....

----------


## Suzanimal

> IT'S OKAY. YOU CAN ANSWER MY QUESTION MONDAY. ~HUGS~


LOVE THE MUSIC HB34 BUT I DON'T SEE THE T-SHIRT DESIGNS.


LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY

LAUNDRY. I'VE BEEN SO BUSY ALL WEEK POOR MR A HAD TO GO COMMANDO TODAY. HE SAID HE WOULD'VE THROWN IN A LOAD BUT HE DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO OPERATE MY FANCY WASHER AND DRYER AND I GOT THE SPEECH ABOUT HOW HE HATES ELECTRONICS WITH A PERSONALITY.

----------


## Suzanimal

TOMORROW, I HAVE TO TAKE MAMANIMAL WEDDING DRESS SHOPPING AND TO GET HER HAIR CUT. PLUS, SHE WANTS TO BUY ME AN OUTFIT BECAUSE I'M IN THE WEDDING. I'M DREADING IT. I ASKED IF I COULD JUST PICK OUT MY OWN DRESS IN THE COLOR OF HER CHOICE BUT SHE SAID NO. I SUSPECT SHE'S HAVING A WESTERN THEMED WEDDING BECAUSE SHE ASKED ME TO ORDER 6 TACKY BOLO TIES FOR HER FIANCEE'S GROOMSMEN.O_o

I DON'T CARE IF SHE IS MY MAMA, I'M NOT WEARING A $#@!ING COWGIRL OUTFIT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TOADY: BEGIN WORKING ON A LOGO FOR MUH BIZNISS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LOVE THE MUSIC HB34 BUT I DON'T SEE THE T-SHIRT DESIGNS.
> 
> 
> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY
> 
> LAUNDRY. I'VE BEEN SO BUSY ALL WEEK POOR MR A HAD TO GO COMMANDO TODAY. HE SAID HE WOULD'VE THROWN IN A LOAD BUT HE DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO OPERATE MY FANCY WASHER AND DRYER AND I GOT THE SPEECH ABOUT HOW HE HATES ELECTRONICS WITH A PERSONALITY.


NAH, I JUST ASKED IF YOU'RE INTERESTED IN TEES. I'M PLANNING ON GETTING INTO IT ANYWAYS, BUT IF THERE'S DEMAND FOR IT I'LL DO MOAR THAN I PLANNED.

----------


## Suzanimal

> NAH, I JUST ASKED IF YOU'RE INTERESTED IN TEES. I'M PLANNING ON GETTING INTO IT ANYWAYS, BUT IF THERE'S DEMAND FOR IT I'LL DO MOAR THAN I PLANNED.


MR ANIMAL HAD A T-SHIRT MADE FOR ME FOR CHRISTMAS. IT SAYS TROPHY WIFE ON IT. YOU SHOULD SELL THOSE BECAUSE EVERYONE LIKES IT.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL TOADY: BEGIN WORKING ON A LOGO FOR MUH BIZNISS.


You can get one done cheap on Fiverr

----------


## Suzanimal

MAMA FOUND A WEDDING DRESS TODAY AND THANK GOD IT'S NOT A COWGIRL DRESS. I'M NOT SURE SHE'S GOING TO LIKE IT WHEN SHE SOBERS UP (WE HAD A FEW BLOODY MARYS AT LUNCH) BECAUSE IT'S KIND OF A DARK BROWN. IT LOOKS GOOD ON HER BUT I KNOW SHE WANTED A CHAMPAGNE COLORED DRESS.

OH WELL, I DID MY DUTY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

DECIDED TO DO A TYPE LOGO. SEEMS TO FIT MY BUSINESS IDENTITY WELL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You can get one done cheap on Fiverr


I LIKE DOING MY OWN.  I DID SOME TRAINING IN IT DURING MY GRAPHIC DESIGN COURSEWORK. I THINK YOU'LL LIKE MINE. CHECK OUT #1692 IN THIS THREAD.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> DECIDED TO DO A TYPE LOGO. SEEMS TO FIT MY BUSINESS IDENTITY WELL.


I ASSUME THAT THIS IS SUPPOSED TO READ "MATVEI MEDIA ARTS."

BUT IT"S CONFUSING AND SEEMS LIKELY TO BE MISREAD AS "MATVEI MEDIA MARTS" OR "ATVEI MEDIA ARTS."

THE PROBLEM IS THAT THERE IS NO INDICATION THAT THE LARGE SYTLIZED "M" IS MEANT TO BE ASSOCIATED WITH THE FIRST TWO WORDS BUT NOT THE THIRD.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I ASSUME THAT THIS IS SUPPOSED TO READ "MATVEI MEDIA ARTS."
> 
> BUT IT"S CONFUSING AND SEEMS LIKELY TO BE MISREAD AS "MATVEI MEDIA MARTS" OR "ATVEI MEDIA ARTS."
> 
> THE PROBLEM IS THAT THERE IS NO INDICATION THAT THE LARGE SYTLIZED "M" IS MEANT TO BE ASSOCIATED WITH THE FIRST TWO WORDS BUT NOT THE THIRD.


YEAH, THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT TOO. MY CRIT GROUP DISAGREED WITH ME. BUT I ALREADY MADE A NEW ONE ANYWAY.

----------


## Carlybee

> I LIKE DOING MY OWN.  I DID SOME TRAINING IN IT DURING MY GRAPHIC DESIGN COURSEWORK. I THINK YOU'LL LIKE MINE. CHECK OUT #1692 IN THIS THREAD.


Ah okay, cool

----------


## Carlybee

> DECIDED TO DO A TYPE LOGO. SEEMS TO FIT MY BUSINESS IDENTITY WELL.



Looks good! I wish I knew how but I got a decent one for $12.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Looks good! I wish I knew how but I got a decent one for $12.


PM ME AND I CAN REFER YOU TO SOME BOOKS THAT I USED IN DESIGN SKOOL. THEY'RE PROBABLY STILL ON AMAZON AND WHATNOT. IF YOU DO THE EXERCISES AND STUDY THE CHAPTERS YOU'LL HAVE A GRASP OF DESIGN FUNDAMENTALS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> MR ANIMAL HAD A T-SHIRT MADE FOR ME FOR CHRISTMAS. IT SAYS TROPHY WIFE ON IT. YOU SHOULD SELL THOSE BECAUSE EVERYONE LIKES IT.


GOT LINKS?  I NEED A GENERAL IDEA OF WHAT TO DO.

----------


## Danke

> YEAH, THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT TOO. MY CRIT GROUP DISAGREED WITH ME. BUT I ALREADY MADE A NEW ONE ANYWAY.


the other one looks better.  And doesn't it also make sense as you have a website where u sell your works?

----------


## Suzanimal

I FELL ASLEEP EARLY AND A BAD DREAM WOKE ME UP. I DREAMED IT WAS SATURDAY NIGHT AND I WAS HOME ALONE WITH ALL THE DOORS OPEN AND WHEN I PASSED THROUGH THE KITCHEN I FOUND A DEAD MINIATURE WHITE PONY. I COULDN'T BEAR TO LOOK AT IT'S FACE BUT THERE WAS A PILE OFF POOP NEAR IT'S BUTT HOLE AND IT WAS A MALE. MY DOGE WAS SLEEPING SOUNDLY NEARBY. ANYWAY, I WENT OUTSIDE TO INVESTIGATE WHAT COULD'VE KILLED THE PONY AND DRUG IT IN MY KITCHEN AND FOUND A HERD? (PRIDE?, MURDER?, GROUP? GANG?) OF GIANT WILD BOAR IN MY YARD.  OF COURSE, MY DOGE FOLLOWED ME OUT AND STARTED BARKING SO I HAD TO GRAB HIM AND RUN FOR OUR LIVES WITH WILD BOAR CHASING US. THAT'S WHEN I WOKE UP BUT I DOUBT WE MADE IT.

----------


## Danke

> I FELL ASLEEP EARLY AND A BAD DREAM WOKE ME UP. I DREAMED IT WAS SATURDAY NIGHT AND I WAS HOME ALONE WITH ALL THE DOORS OPEN AND WHEN I PASSED THROUGH THE KITCHEN I FOUND A DEAD MINIATURE WHITE PONY. I COULDN'T BEAR TO LOOK AT IT'S FACE BUT THERE WAS A PILE OFF POOP NEAR IT'S BUTT HOLE AND IT WAS A MALE. MY DOGE WAS SLEEPING SOUNDLY NEARBY. ANYWAY, I WENT OUTSIDE TO INVESTIGATE WHAT COULD'VE KILLED THE PONY AND DRUG IT IN MY KITCHEN AND FOUND A HERD? (PRIDE?, MURDER?, GROUP? GANG?) OF GIANT WILD BOAR IN MY YARD.  OF COURSE, MY DOGE FOLLOWED ME OUT AND STARTED BARKING SO I HAD TO GRAB HIM AND RUN FOR OUR LIVES WITH WILD BOAR CHASING US. THAT'S WHEN I WOKE UP BUT I DOUBT WE MADE IT.



THANKS FOR SHARING.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THANKS FOR SHARING.


YOU'RE WELCOME BUT I DID IT FOR MYSELF. WHEN I HAVE BAD DREAMS, I DON'T FEEL BETTER UNTIL I TELL SOMEONE AND MR ANIMAL GETS MAD WHEN I WAKE HIM UP WITH BAD DREAMS.

----------


## Danke

> YOU'RE WELCOME BUT I DID IT FOR MYSELF. WHEN I HAVE BAD DREAMS, I DON'T FEEL BETTER UNTIL I TELL SOMEONE AND MR ANIMAL GETS MAD WHEN I WAKE HIM UP WITH BAD DREAMS.


"GROUP, GANG". THAT WAS A BAD DREAM FOR YOU!?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> the other one looks better.  And doesn't it also make sense as you have a website where u sell your works?


ATM I SELL MUSIC THROUGH BANDCAMP. VISTAPRINT IS GOING TO BE MY SHOP FOR PRINTED ART MATERIALS UNLESS I FIND SOMEONE BETTER. I'M GOING TO LINK TO THAT FROM MY BANDCAMP PAGE. I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO FIND A SCREENER THAT CAN PRINT A DESIGN ACROSS THE ENTIRE SHIRT, BUT I CAN'T FIND ANYONE.  VISTA IS THE MOST IMPRESSIVE SHOP I'VE SEEN SO FAR.  DON'T WORRY, DANKE. I'M IN THE PROCESS OF RECKONING PRICES AND GETTING STUFF READY TO SELL. I'LL KEEP RPFS ON NOTICE ABOUT THIS STUFF AS IT DEVELOPS.  :COOL:

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Y'ALL GAVE ME AN IDEA. HERE'S SOMETHING NEW FOR THE CRIT BOARD.  SORRY "ARTS" GOT DUPLICATED. IDK HOW TO DELETE IT ATM AND I'M TOO LAZY TO FIGURE IT OUT RIGHT NAO.

----------


## ghengis86

> Y'ALL GAVE ME AN IDEA. HERE'S SOMETHING NEW FOR THE CRIT BOARD.  SORRY "ARTS" GOT DUPLICATED. IDK HOW TO DELETE IT ATM AND I'M TOO LAZY TO FIGURE IT OUT RIGHT NAO.


COLOR THE A IN MEDIA BLUE AND ALIGN RTS VERTICALLY BELOW?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

@ghengis86 I GAVE IT A TRY:

----------


## specsaregood

I THINK YOU SHOULD TRY SOMETHING ELSE. THATS GRAPHIC IS A BIT:, TOO WORDY, TOO SCATTERED, TOO EVERYTHING FOR A LOGO.  MAYBE FOR A WEBSITE LETTERHEAD GRAPHIC BUT NOT FOR A LOGO.   SOMETIMES ITS BEST NOT TO GET TO ATTACHED TO YOUR FIRST INCLINATION; BUT INSTEAD PUT IT ASIDE AND WORK ON SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT.  YOU MIGHT FIND YOU LIKE YOUR SECOND ATTEMPT BETTER.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'VE BEEN SO BUSY ALL WEEK POOR MR A HAD TO GO COMMANDO TODAY.


WIPE WELL, AND YOU CAN COMMANDO EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK.

*NOTHING* SAYS FREEDOM LIKE AN UNFURNISHED BASEMENT.

----------


## Danke

> WIPE WELL, AND YOU CAN COMMANDO EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK.
> 
> *NOTHING* SAYS FREEDOM LIKE AN UNFURNISHED BASEMENT.


Must be popular on the boat...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


IT RUBS THE LOTION ON IT'S SKIN OR ELSE IT GETS THE HOSE AGAIN.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Must be popular on the boat...


YOU ARE NOT DOING IT RIGHT.

----------


## Anti Federalist

DANKE'S LIFE TIPS:

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I THINK YOU SHOULD TRY SOMETHING ELSE. THATS GRAPHIC IS A BIT:, TOO WORDY, TOO SCATTERED, TOO EVERYTHING FOR A LOGO.  MAYBE FOR A WEBSITE LETTERHEAD GRAPHIC BUT NOT FOR A LOGO.   SOMETIMES ITS BEST NOT TO GET TO ATTACHED TO YOUR FIRST INCLINATION; BUT INSTEAD PUT IT ASIDE AND WORK ON SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT.  YOU MIGHT FIND YOU LIKE YOUR SECOND ATTEMPT BETTER.


DON'T WORRY. I'VE ACTUALLY GONE THROUGH SEVERAL IDEAS ALREADY. THIS ONE IS COMPLETELY DIFFERENT THAN THE OTHERS AND I LIKE IT BETTER. I CAN SEE WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT WORDINESS. CAN'T DO INITIALS THO, CUZ EVERYONE ASSOCIATES THAT WITH MIXED MARTIAL ARTS ALREADY.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I WENT TO THE ANTIQUE MALL AND PUT SOME NEW STUFF OUT . THEN I SEALED A WALL IN THE BASEMENT , THEN I LOADED A TRACTOR ON THE TRAILER AND MOWED AT THE FARM . I MISSED MY NAP .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

@ghengis86 I HAD A NEW IDEA JUST NAO:

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I THINK YOU SHOULD TRY SOMETHING ELSE. THATS GRAPHIC IS A BIT:, TOO WORDY, TOO SCATTERED, TOO EVERYTHING FOR A LOGO.  MAYBE FOR A WEBSITE LETTERHEAD GRAPHIC BUT NOT FOR A LOGO.   SOMETIMES ITS BEST NOT TO GET TO ATTACHED TO YOUR FIRST INCLINATION; BUT INSTEAD PUT IT ASIDE AND WORK ON SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT.  YOU MIGHT FIND YOU LIKE YOUR SECOND ATTEMPT BETTER.


I HAD AN IDEA JUST NAO-I THINK YOU'LL LIKE IT.  (SEE ABOVE POST)

----------


## opal

> WIPE WELL, AND YOU CAN COMMANDO EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK.
> 
> *NOTHING* SAYS FREEDOM LIKE AN UNFURNISHED BASEMENT.


OR UNLEASHING THE GIRLS
{S  FOOMP FOOMP

----------


## Danke

> DANKE'S LIFE TIPS:



JUST TO ADD, OFFER THE TRAILER PARK GALS FREE DRINKS AT YOUR PLACE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> WIPE WELL, AND YOU CAN COMMANDO EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK.
> 
> *NOTHING* SAYS FREEDOM LIKE AN UNFURNISHED BASEMENT.


NOT IF YOUR UNFURNISHED BASEMENT HAS A SEWAGE LEAK.

MR A ISN'T ALLOWED TO GO COMMANDO SINCE THE TIME HE LEFT A SKID MARK ON A PILLOW AND I FOUND IT THE HARD WAY. I LAID ON IT AND COULDN'T FIGURE OUT WHERE THE POOP SMELL WAS COMING FROM.

----------


## Danke

> NOT IF YOUR UNFURNISHED BASEMENT HAS A SEWAGE LEAK.
> 
> MR A ISN'T ALLOWED TO GO COMMANDO SINCE THE TIME HE LEFT A SKID MARK ON A PILLOW AND I FOUND IT THE HARD WAY. I LAID ON IT AND COULDN'T FIGURE OUT WHERE THE POOP SMELL WAS COMING FROM.


AS ALWAYS, THANKS FOR SHARING.

----------


## Carlybee

LMAO...the last few posts

----------


## Carlybee

> PM ME AND I CAN REFER YOU TO SOME BOOKS THAT I USED IN DESIGN SKOOL. THEY'RE PROBABLY STILL ON AMAZON AND WHATNOT. IF YOU DO THE EXERCISES AND STUDY THE CHAPTERS YOU'LL HAVE A GRASP OF DESIGN FUNDAMENTALS.



Meh..I'm too lazy after working all day and making dreamcatchers at night lol. This is my logo I got for $12.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Meh..I'm too lazy after working all day and making dreamcatchers at night lol. This is my logo I got for $12.


AH. I CAN SEE WHY THEY ONLY CHARGED YOU 12 FRNS. YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.

----------


## specsaregood

> AH. I CAN SEE WHY THEY ONLY CHARGED YOU 12 FRNS. YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.


AND YOU PAID HOW MUCH FOR YOURS?   YOU MIGHT CONSIDER SPRINGING FOR THE 12 FRNS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> AND YOU PAID HOW MUCH FOR YOURS?   YOU MIGHT CONSIDER SPRINGING FOR THE 12 FRNS.


YOU MEAN THE COST OF THE CLASSES I HAD TO TAKE TO LEARN DESIGN PRINCIPLES AND SOFTWARE TECHNIQUE IN DESIGN SKOOL WHILE EARNING MY CERT? 500 FRNS  THE COST OF PROPER SPECIALIZED SOFTWARE AND HARDWARE IS ~150 FRNS HOW MUCH I WOULD CHARGE A CLIENT WOULD DEPEND ON FACTORS LIKE TURNAROUND TIME, ETC. IF YOU SHOP AROUND FOR A REAL DESIGN PRO YOU SHOULD EXPECT TO PAY 200-500 FRNS OR MORE. 12 FRNS GETS YOU SOMETHING THAT LOOKS LIKE IT ONLY COST 12 FRNS.

----------


## Danke

> YOU MEAN THE COST OF THE CLASSES I HAD TO TAKE TO LEARN DESIGN PRINCIPLES AND SOFTWARE TECHNIQUE IN DESIGN SKOOL WHILE EARNING MY CERT? 500 FRNS  THE COST OF PROPER SPECIALIZED SOFTWARE AND HARDWARE IS ~150 FRNS HOW MUCH I WOULD CHARGE A CLIENT WOULD DEPEND ON FACTORS LIKE TURNAROUND TIME, ETC. IF YOU SHOP AROUND FOR A REAL DESIGN PRO YOU SHOULD EXPECT TO PAY 200-500 FRNS OR MORE. 12 FRNS GETS YOU SOMETHING THAT LOOKS LIKE IT ONLY COST 12 FRNS.



I BET SPECS THINKS YOU GOT RIPPED OFF.

----------


## Suzanimal

> AH. I CAN SEE WHY THEY ONLY CHARGED YOU 12 FRNS. YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.


THAT WAN'T NICE. 

I LIKE IT, BTW. I THINK IT SUITS HER BUSINESS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I BET SPECS THINKS YOU GOT RIPPED OFF.


SPECS THINKS A LOT OF SILLY THINGS. I TRY TO BE NICE. HE'S A DELICATE SNOWFLAKE SOMETIMES.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THAT WAN'T NICE. 
> 
> I LIKE IT, BTW. I THINK IT SUITS HER BUSINESS.


I WAS TEASIN  BUT IT'S ALSO TRUE. IT DOESN'T EMPLOY THE PRINCIPLES OF EFFECTIVE LOGO DESIGN.  IT'S JUST A NICE PICTURE. WHICH IS FINE IF YOU JUST WANTED A PICTURE OR DESIGN FOR A PAMPHLET OR WEBSITE BACKGROUND.  CARLY SHOULD KEEP IT FOR STUFF LIKE THAT NO MATTER WHAT IMO.

----------


## Suzanimal

> MAMA FOUND A WEDDING DRESS TODAY AND THANK GOD IT'S NOT A COWGIRL DRESS. I'M NOT SURE SHE'S GOING TO LIKE IT WHEN SHE SOBERS UP (WE HAD A FEW BLOODY MARYS AT LUNCH) BECAUSE IT'S KIND OF A DARK BROWN. IT LOOKS GOOD ON HER BUT I KNOW SHE WANTED A CHAMPAGNE COLORED DRESS.
> 
> OH WELL, I DID MY DUTY.


I FOUND A DRESS TO WEAR TO MAMA'S WEDDING. SINCE I'M IN THE WEDDING, I HAD TO GET SOMETHING PINK. THAT'S WHAT THE GIRLS ARE WEARING - MY MOM'S DRESS IS TAUPE. I LIKE PINK STUFF BUT I DON'T GENERALLY WEAR PINK CLOTHES. ANYWAY, I FOUND THE PERFECT IVORY DRESS AND THEY HAD IT IN A BLUSH COLOR SO I ORDERED IT. SINCE IT'S A STYLE I LIKE I MAY WEAR IT AGAIN. MAMA WAS HAPPY WITH IT. SHE WANTED ME TO PICK SOMETHING FROU-FROU BUT THAT AIN'T HAPPENING. I'M NOT 10 YEARS OLD, FFS.

THE WEDDING IS FAIRLY CASUAL SO THIS WORKS. NOW I HAVE TO FIND SOME SHOES....

https://www.lulus.com/products/shift...ss/279722.html

----------


## Danke



----------


## Carlybee

> I WAS TEASIN  BUT IT'S ALSO TRUE. IT DOESN'T EMPLOY THE PRINCIPLES OF EFFECTIVE LOGO DESIGN.  IT'S JUST A NICE PICTURE. WHICH IS FINE IF YOU JUST WANTED A PICTURE OR DESIGN FOR A PAMPHLET OR WEBSITE BACKGROUND.  CARLY SHOULD KEEP IT FOR STUFF LIKE THAT NO MATTER WHAT IMO.


It works fine for my store header and business cards.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TOADY'S LIFESKILLS-LEARNING SOME NEW ADVANCED ADOBE CS3 TRICKS THEY DIDN'T TEACH IN SKOOL. LIKE EXPORTING LAYERS BACK N FORTH PERFECTLY BETWEEN PHOTOSHOP AND ILLUSTRATOR. IS OF SO AWESOMESAUCE. WILL MAKE ILLUSTRATING SO MUCH FASTER AND EASIER!

----------


## Suzanimal

MY NEIGHBORS ARE FIGHTING IN THEIR YARD.  SOUNDS LIKE STEVEN IS DRUNK AND MELISSA DOESN'T WANT HIM TO WAKE UP THE KIDS.

----------


## specsaregood

LIFESKILL, AFTER WATCHING DW AND SPAWN WASTE THE GODS KNOW HOW MUCH AT THE CLAW MACHINE TRYING TO WIN A FNAF STUFFED CREATURE UNSUCCESSFULLY.  I WALKED BACK WHILE THEY WERE GETTING A PIZZA AND SLIPPED THE PIMPLY FACED KID WITH THE KEYS 10 BUCKS TO OPEN IT UP AND GRAB IT FOR ME.  I CAME STROLLING BACK SAYING HOW I GOT IT ON MY FIRST TRY.  HERO.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: DOING DRIVE OPTIMIZATION SO'S I CAN RUN ADVANCED CREATIVE SUITE 3 FUNCTIONS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL, AFTER WATCHING DW AND SPAWN WASTE THE GODS KNOW HOW MUCH AT THE CLAW MACHINE TRYING TO WIN A FNAF STUFFED CREATURE UNSUCCESSFULLY.  I WALKED BACK WHILE THEY WERE GETTING A PIZZA AND SLIPPED THE PIMPLY FACED KID WITH THE KEYS 10 BUCKS TO OPEN IT UP AND GRAB IT FOR ME.  I CAME STROLLING BACK SAYING HOW I GOT IT ON MY FIRST TRY.  HERO.


IT'S LIKE YOU FOUND ONE OF THE CHEAT CODES FOR LIFE. #IMPRESSED

----------


## Carlybee

> I FOUND A DRESS TO WEAR TO MAMA'S WEDDING. SINCE I'M IN THE WEDDING, I HAD TO GET SOMETHING PINK. THAT'S WHAT THE GIRLS ARE WEARING - MY MOM'S DRESS IS TAUPE. I LIKE PINK STUFF BUT I DON'T GENERALLY WEAR PINK CLOTHES. ANYWAY, I FOUND THE PERFECT IVORY DRESS AND THEY HAD IT IN A BLUSH COLOR SO I ORDERED IT. SINCE IT'S A STYLE I LIKE I MAY WEAR IT AGAIN. MAMA WAS HAPPY WITH IT. SHE WANTED ME TO PICK SOMETHING FROU-FROU BUT THAT AIN'T HAPPENING. I'M NOT 10 YEARS OLD, FFS.
> 
> THE WEDDING IS FAIRLY CASUAL SO THIS WORKS. NOW I HAVE TO FIND SOME SHOES....
> 
> https://www.lulus.com/products/shift...ss/279722.html


She needs a wedding dreamcatcher

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> She needs a wedding dreamcatcher 
> 
> Attachment 5753


U forgot to link Suz to the exact page to buy from. On the webbernets you have to make it childishly easy to buy $#@! or it's easy to lose a sale-even if you have an awesome product and pitch that would otherwise close the sale. ~hugs~

----------


## oyarde

SATURDAY I MOWED THE TANK TRAP SO TODAY I MOWED THE FRONT YARD AND SIDE YARDS AND PUT A FRESH CHAIN ON MY BEST CHAINSAW.

----------


## Carlybee

> U forgot to link Suz to the exact page to buy from. On the webbernets you have to make it childishly easy to buy $#@! or it's easy to lose a sale-even if you have an awesome product and pitch that would otherwise close the sale. ~hugs~



Eh, if she's interested, I'll send it..don't want to spam the thread.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Eh, if she's interested, I'll send it..don't want to spam the thread.


OKAY. BUT IT'S GOOD TO GET IN THE HABIT OF DOING THAT SORT OF THING ELSEWHERE ON THE WEBBERNETS. THE MOAR SITES THAT LINK BACK TO YOURS, THE BETTER OFF YOU ARE.

----------


## Carlybee

> OKAY. BUT IT'S GOOD TO GET IN THE HABIT OF DOING THAT SORT OF THING ELSEWHERE ON THE WEBBERNETS. THE MOAR SITES THAT LINK BACK TO YOURS, THE BETTER OFF YOU ARE.


Link in my sig

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Link in my sig


[IMG]http://www.lightintheboxblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/thumbs-up1.jpg[/QUOTE] Ya, that's a handy feature.  I should prolly link to mine in my sig clearly instead of as a masked text link.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: SAVING MONEY. UBER NAO OFFERS A FLAT RATE OF 5.99 FOR ANYWHERE IN MY AREA. SO NAO TRIPS THAT USED TO COST ALMOST 20 FRNS WILL ONLY COST ME 5.99. :COOL:  I TEND TO PREFER LYFT, BUT I ALSO LIKE SAVING FRNS.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY

GETTING WEDDING CLOTHES AROUND FOR NEXT WEEKEND.

1- TRYING ON CLOTHES WITH TEENAGE BOYS. I SWEAR I HATE IT. I ASKED MY YOUNGEST IF HIS SUIT STILL FIT AND WITHOUT SKIPPING A BEAT HE SAYS, "MY SHIRT'S TIGHT IN THE SHOULDERS BUT I'VE GOT ANOTHER SHIRT".  REALLY, WHICH ONE? HE SAYS, "THE ONE I WORE TO THE GRADUATION PARTY A FEW WEEKS AGO." YES, THAT SHIRT FITS BUT IT'S A $#@!ING T-SHIRT WITH A BOW TIE AND JACKET PRINTED ON IT.

2- HELPING THE BOYS SET UP FOR THE NEIL BREEN DOUBLE FEATURE. THEY'VE INVITED SOME FRIENDS OVER TO WATCH _DOUBLE DOWN_ AND _FATEFUL FINDINGS_ AND WANT TO WATCH THEM IN THE POOL. I'M NOT SURE WHY BUT ONE OF OUR OUTSIDE SPEAKERS ISN'T WORKING. HOPEFULLY, IT'S JUST A LOOSE SPEAKER WIRE. I ALSO HAVE TO HIDE THE BOOZE. 

BTW, MY SON WAS TELLING HIS FRIEND "DOUBLE DOWN IS A FILM ABOUT THE GOVERNMENTS ATTEMPT TO WEAPONIZE AUTISM" 

OH, AND LAST NIGHT MY SON SAYS THEY NEED FOOD FOR THE PARTY AND WANTED TO KNOW WHAT HE COULD MAKE. I TELL HIM TO GO LOOK IN THE FREEZER AND PULL SOMETHING OUT TO THROW ON THE GRILL. OUR FREEZERS ARE REALLY FULL RIGHT NOW AND I WAS THINKING HE WOULD GRAB HOT DOGS OR BURGER MEAT. ANYWAY, I GET UP THIS MORNING AND FIND A BUNCH OF GIANT RIB-EYES DEFROSTED AND MARINATING.

----------


## oyarde

PICKED UP A NICE USED BENCH GRINDER TODAY AT A YARD SALE FOR 15 FRN'S AND GOT THE GUY TO THROW IN TWO SCREWDRIVERS AND A NUTDRIVER. IT HAS A 60 GRIT WHEEL ON IT ON ONE SIDE WHICH OUGHT TO WORK FOR ME .

----------


## Suzanimal

> PICKED UP A NICE USED BENCH GRINDER TODAY AT A YARD SALE FOR 15 FRN'S AND GOT THE GUY TO THROW IN TWO SCREWDRIVERS AND A NUTDRIVER. IT HAS A 60 GRIT WHEEL ON IT ON ONE SIDE WHICH OUT TO WORK FOR ME .


NICE. MY DAD'S BENCH GRINDER IS IN MY GARAGE. THAT THING HAS COME IN HANDY MORE THAN A FEW TIMES.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: BEGIN LEARNING ADOBE CC 2017. OMFG, THEY'VE CHANGED SO MUCH STUFF!! :EEK: IT'S GOING TO TAKE ME A WHILE TO GET THE HANG OF THIS...

----------


## Carlybee

Finally got most of the inventory for my shop done. Taking a break until I start selling.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS

GROCERY SHOPPING. THE TEENAGERS EMPTIED THE FRIDGE LAST NIGHT. THEY ALL SEEMED TO ENJOY THE NEIL BREEN DOUBLE FEATURE, BTW. I STAYED AWAY BUT I HEARD LOTS OF LAUGHING. 

I HOPE SAMS CLUB HAS A GOOD FREEBIE IN THE SAMPLE MACHINE. LAST WEEK THEY HAD TOOTHPASTE AND THE WEEK BEFORE, IT WAS SOME KIND OF RINGWORM CREAM, LOL.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY , AT A YARD SALE I PICKED UP A NICE AMERICAN MADE , HIGH QUALITY 3/4 INCH DRIVE SET AND TWO EXTRA WOOD SPLITTING WEDGES FOR 21 FRN'S .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

FINISHED A WIX PAGE. PRETTY SOON I'LL BE READY TO TAKE ORDERS TO HAVE DESIGNS PRINTED AND SENT TO FOLKS-POSTERS, CARDS, ETC. WHEN I DECIDE ON A PRICE SCHEDULE I'LL BE POSTING ON RPFS, MY FB, ETC.

----------


## specsaregood

GOT CERTIFIED TO BE A STROKE JUDGE FOR SWIM RACES.  

ALSO:  SOMEHOW MY OVER A DECADE OLD HAIRCLIPPERS DISAPPEARED SOMETIME BETWEEN WHEN I LAST CUT IT IN MAY AND NOW.   I SUGGESTED THE WOMAN THREW THEM AWAY AS SHE IS THE ONLY ONE WITH A GRUDGE -_WHY CANT' YOU JUST GO GET YOUR HAIRCUT LIKE A NORMAL PERSON_- BECAUSE EVERY 10 BUCKS I SAVE IS 10 BUCKS I CAN SPEND ON MY FAMILY.   THOUGH SHE DENIES ABSCONDING WITH MY TRUSTY CLIPPERS, SHE BOUGHT ME NEW CLIPPER AT INFLATED DOLLARS (3X AS MUCH FOR THE CHEAPEST SET)  IT DIDNT DO A GOOD JOB AND LEFT ME LOOKING LIKE SOME KIND OF WILD HAIRED PYSCHO THAT CUT HIS OWN HAIR WITH SOME STONEAGE TOOLS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> GOT CERTIFIED TO BE A STROKE JUDGE FOR SWIM RACES.  
> 
> ALSO:  SOMEHOW MY OVER A DECADE OLD HAIRCLIPPERS DISAPPEARED SOMETIME BETWEEN WHEN I LAST CUT IT IN MAY AND NOW.   I SUGGESTED THE WOMAN THREW THEM AWAY AS SHE IS THE ONLY ONE WITH A GRUDGE -_WHY CANT' YOU JUST GO GET YOUR HAIRCUT LIKE A NORMAL PERSON_- BECAUSE EVERY 10 BUCKS I SAVE IS 10 BUCKS I CAN SPEND ON MY FAMILY.   THOUGH SHE DENIES ABSCONDING WITH MY TRUSTY CLIPPERS, SHE BOUGHT ME NEW CLIPPER AT INFLATED DOLLARS (3X AS MUCH FOR THE CHEAPEST SET)  IT DIDNT DO A GOOD JOB AND LEFT ME LOOKING LIKE SOME KIND OF WILD HAIRED PYSCHO THAT CUT HIS OWN HAIR WITH SOME STONEAGE TOOLS.




THAT HAD TO HURT. A GREAT SET OF CLIPPERS CAN LAST A LIFETIME IF THEY'RE PROPERLY CARED FOR. AND UNLESS YOU'RE WILLING TO SPEND HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS, THE NEWER ONES AREN'T VERY GOOD. WHEN YOU OPEN THEM UP, YOU'LL FIND PLASTIC GEARS. TAKE THE CHEAP CLIPPERS BACK, PRONTO AND BUY SOMETHING DECENT. 

WHEN THE BOYS WERE LITTLE, I WAS PAYING TO HAVE THEIR HAIR CUT UNTIL MY DAD BOUGHT US SOME GOOD CLIPPERS AND TAUGHT MY HUSBAND A FEW MOVES WITH THEM. THAT SAVED US ABOUT $40.00 EVERY 6 WEEKS AND THAT'S NOT CHUMP CHANGE. THAT ENDS UP BEING ABOUT 360.00 PER YEAR. PROBABLY MORE BECAUSE THE OLDEST IS METICULOUS AND WANTS HIS CLIPPED FAIRLY OFTEN. HE CALLS HIS STYLE, THE TELLUM - BUSINESS IN THE BACK, PARTY IN THE FRONT. HE HAS CURLY HAIR AND LIKES IT TO LOOK A LITTLE WILD IN THE FRONT BUT WANTS THE BACK KEPT TRIMMED. 

OH, YOU MAY ALREADY USE IT BUT I FOUND SOME OIL YOU SPRAY ON THE CLIPPERS TO KEEP THEM COOL. I FORGOT THE BRAND BUT IT'S AN AEROSOL SPRAY OIL - ANDIS OR WHAL. IT'S ONLY A FEW BUCKS AND YOU CAN FIND IT BY THE CLIPPERS IN WALMART OR SALLY'S BEAUTY.

----------


## Suzanimal

Trying to figure out how to start my period today. o_O

----------


## Carlybee

> FINISHED A WIX PAGE. PRETTY SOON I'LL BE READY TO TAKE ORDERS TO HAVE DESIGNS PRINTED AND SENT TO FOLKS-POSTERS, CARDS, ETC. WHEN I DECIDE ON A PRICE SCHEDULE I'LL BE POSTING ON RPFS, MY FB, ETC.


You should sell on Etsy and Zazzle...both of them sell that kind of stuff. I recently ordered some address labels.

----------


## I<3Liberty

Im learning Swift. Theres so much to learn and so little time between working 40+ hours at one business while running my own (hence why Ive been MIA for so long.) 




> FINISHED A WIX PAGE. PRETTY SOON I'LL BE READY TO TAKE ORDERS TO HAVE DESIGNS PRINTED AND SENT TO FOLKS-POSTERS, CARDS, ETC. WHEN I DECIDE ON A PRICE SCHEDULE I'LL BE POSTING ON RPFS, MY FB, ETC.





> You should sell on Etsy and Zazzle...both of them sell that kind of stuff. I recently ordered some address labels.


Definitely try Etsy in edition to your website! Hope Adobe CC 2017 is going well; I havent used it since CS6. 




> LIFE SKILLS
> 
> GROCERY SHOPPING. THE TEENAGERS EMPTIED THE FRIDGE LAST NIGHT. THEY ALL SEEMED TO ENJOY THE NEIL BREEN DOUBLE FEATURE, BTW. I STAYED AWAY BUT I HEARD LOTS OF LAUGHING. 
> 
> I HOPE SAMS CLUB HAS A GOOD FREEBIE IN THE SAMPLE MACHINE. LAST WEEK THEY HAD TOOTHPASTE AND THE WEEK BEFORE, IT WAS SOME KIND OF RINGWORM CREAM, LOL.


I went there with a friend who has a membership and raves about Sams Club. My free sample was two townhouse crackers that tasted stale. Talk about a disappointment! Im definitely not getting a membership now.  I hope your free sample was better than mine.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You should sell on Etsy and Zazzle...both of them sell that kind of stuff. I recently ordered some address labels.


DON'T YOU HAVE TO HAVE STUFF IN STORAGE READY TO SHIP TO USE ETSY? NOT FAMILIAR WITH IT. I DON'T WANT TO STORE INVENTORY. :P I WANT TO REFER PEOPLE TO WHAT I HAVE TO OFFER (SELECTION OF DESIGNS ON MY WIX PAGE), LET THEM PLACE AN ORDER, HAVE IT PRINTED (ALREADY HAVE A PRINT SHOP PICKED OUT) , AND SEND IT OUT.

ETA: ACCORDING TO ETSY, IT'S A SITE MORE FOR CRAFT-Y THINGS: https://www.etsy.com/legal/sellers/#allowed?ref=us_sell  I WILL KEEP IT IN MIND IF I EVER DO 3D ART, THO. :COOL:

----------


## Suzanimal

> *I went there with a friend who has a membership and raves about Sam’s Club. My free sample was two townhouse crackers that tasted stale. Talk about a disappointment! I’m definitely not getting a membership now.  I hope your free sample was better than mine.*


Nope. I also got stale crackers. I was hoping for some candy.

----------


## Carlybee

> DON'T YOU HAVE TO HAVE STUFF IN STORAGE READY TO SHIP TO USE ETSY? NOT FAMILIAR WITH IT. I DON'T WANT TO STORE INVENTORY. :P I WANT TO REFER PEOPLE TO WHAT I HAVE TO OFFER (SELECTION OF DESIGNS ON MY WIX PAGE), LET THEM PLACE AN ORDER, HAVE IT PRINTED (ALREADY HAVE A PRINT SHOP PICKED OUT) , AND SEND IT OUT.
> 
> ETA: ACCORDING TO ETSY, IT'S A SITE MORE FOR CRAFT-Y THINGS: https://www.etsy.com/legal/sellers/#allowed?ref=us_sell  I WILL KEEP IT IN MIND IF I EVER DO 3D ART, THO. :COOL:



No, they have a lot of print on demand items. You can sell digital files on there too.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TOADY: GRADIENT MESH TOOL. VERY USEFUL AND INTRIGUING.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

OTHER LIFESKILL: STARTING AN ETSY STORE THANKS TO @Carlybee

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS

WENT TO THE GROCERY STORE AND STOPPED AT THE GHETTO THRIFT STORE. I FOUND A COOL MONKEY LAMP.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILLS
> 
> WENT TO THE GROCERY STORE AND STOPPED AT THE GHETTO THRIFT STORE. I FOUND A COOL MONKEY LAMP.


CAN I HAVE A PIC? I MIGHT BE ABLE TO MAKE SOMETHING COOL OUT OF IT IN CREATIVE SUITE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> CAN I HAVE A PIC? I MIGHT BE ABLE TO MAKE SOMETHING COOL OUT OF IT IN CREATIVE SUITE.


I'LL TRY. I'M HAVING TROUBLE SENDING PICS FROM MY PHONE TO MY E-MAIL. I SEND THEM AND THEY NEVER SHOW UP IN MY E-MAIL BOX. O_o

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-GROCERY SHOPPING, GOING TO THE LIBRARY TO PICK UP A BOOK, PAYING BILLS. I HATE PAYING BILLS, EVEN THOUGH I'M QUITE GOOD AT IT.

----------


## Carlybee

> OTHER LIFESKILL: STARTING AN ETSY STORE THANKS TO @Carlybee


Cool..hope you have better luck than me . Be sure to post the link.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Cool..hope you have better luck than me . Be sure to post the link.


YES MA'AM! I'VE ONLY GOT 2 THINGS STOCKED IN MY STORE ATM. I WAS TOO BUSY TO DO STOCKING TOADY. LINK WILL COME AS SOON AS I HAVE A GOOD AMOUNT OF STUFF TO SELL IN STOCK.  ~HUGS~

----------


## Lamp

> LIFESKILLS
> 
> WENT TO THE GROCERY STORE AND STOPPED AT THE GHETTO THRIFT STORE. I FOUND A COOL MONKEY LAMP.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL

KAYAKING

WENT TO LAKE SINCLAIR AND PADDLED AROUND THE LAKE FOR A FEW HOURS. THERE'S A BRIDGE I LIKE TO REST UNDER THAT HAS TONS OF MUD SWALLOW NESTS. I LEAN BACK IN MY KAYAK AND WATCH THEM  PEEKING OUT OF THEIR LITTLE MUD HUTS. MY SON RUINED IT FOR ME BY REMINDING ME THAT'S A GOOD WAY TO GET $#@! ON. 

I ALSO CAME UP WITH A MILLION DOLLAR IDEA ON THE LAKE YESTERDAY. A SUNSCREEN/BUG REPELLENT COMBO SPRAY IN A SMALL CAN THAT FLOATS. I GOT A LITTLE CRISPY OUT THERE AND THE BUGS WERE EATING ME UP. 

ON THE WAY HOME, WE STOPPED BY THE HONEY HOLE THRIFT STORE AND IT DID NOT DISAPPOINT. I FOUND A NICE GAP NAVY BLUE COAT WITH CUTE TOGGLES ON THE FRONT. MY SON SAID I LOOKED LIKE PADDINGTON BEAR IN IT BUT HE HAS NO FASHION SENSE. THIS IS COMING FROM THE KID WHO THINKS DRESSING UP IS WEARING HIS T-SHIRT WITH A TUX PRINTED ON IT.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY...TRYING TO MAINTAIN SOME SEMBLANCE OF SOBRIETY.

MY FLORIDA BROTHER IS IN TOWN FOR MAMA'S WEDDING AND IS ROUNDING UP A BUNCH OF PEOPLE WE WENT TO HIGH SCHOOL WITH TO GO OUT AFTER THE REHEARSAL DINNER TONIGHT. MAMA TOLD ME NOT TO SHOW UP AT HER WEDDING TOMORROW HUNG OVER AND LOOKING LIKE I GOT SHOT AT AND MISSED AND $#@! AT AND HIT. 

CRAZY BROTHER IS GOING TO BE THE DESIGNATED DRIVER. HE DOESN'T DRINK. IT'S HARD TO BELIEVE BUT HE THINKS UP HIS CRAZY $#@! STONE COLD SOBER.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL...ACCEPTING THAT I MAY BE THE ONLY SANE PERSON LEFT IN MY FAMILY.

WENT OUT WITH MY BROTHERS LAST NIGHT AND THE ONE I THOUGHT WAS SANE BUT AN $#@!, TURNS OUT TO BE A CRAZY $#@!. HOW HAVE I NOT NOTICED HIS CRAZY? I GUESS HE WAS OVERSHADOWED BY BY OUR OLDER BROTHERS. 

ANYWAY, LAST NIGHT HE SHOWED ME HIS NEW TATTOO. IT'S A FAMILY CREST. OUR NAME ALREADY HAS A CREST BUT HE DECIDED HE DIDN'T LIKE IT SO HE INVENTED HIS OWN FAMILY CREST AND IT'S RIDICULOUS, LOL. HE'S TRYING TO GET EVERYONE IN OUR FAMILY TO GET THE TATTOO. HE PAID FOR HIS SON TO GET ONE AND HE WAS TRYING TO GET ME TO GET ONE AND EVEN OFFERED TO PAY FOR IT. I TOLD HIM, YOU DON'T PUT A BUMPER STICKER ON A MERCEDES. 

WHAT MADE IT GET REALLY WEIRD IS MY SUPER CRAZY BROTHER GOT MAD BECAUSE HE THINKS CRAZY FLORIDA BROTHER STOLE SOME OF HIS FB ART FOR THE TATTOO. IT _DOES_ LOOK LIKE THE CRAZY ASS COLLAGE HE PUT TOGETHER TO DOCUMENT THE END OF TIMES _BUT_ IT'S NOT ORIGINAL DRAWINGS, IT'S JUST A BUNCH OF CLIP ART HE PASTED TOGETHER SO I THINK HE SHOULD LET CRAZY FLORIDA BROTHER OFF THE HOOK. 

THE TATTOO FEATURES A LION ROARING WITH A STAG HEAD AND THEN THERE'S A HOOF ON A SNAKE. THERE ARE ALSO LOTS OF SQUIGGLES AROUND THE SIDES - THEY HAVE NO SIGNIFICANCE AND ARE PURELY DECORATIVE, I ASKED. MY BROTHER EXPLAINED THE HOOF BELONGS TO THE STAG BUT THEY'RE NOT CONNECTED. I'M NOT SURE HOW ONE IS SUPPOSE TO MAKE THAT LEAP. IT SAYS JE SUIS AT THE TOP AND MY MAIDEN NAME ON THE BOTTOM. I STARTED CALLING HIM BY HIS LAST NAME. I DON'T THINK HE GOT IT. HONESTLY, I'D BE SHOCKED IF HE EVEN KNOWS WHAT JE SUIS MEANS, LOL. 

WHEN THEY WEREN'T ARGUING ABOUT THE TATTOO, THEY WERE ARGUING ABOUT WHO MADE MORE MONEY AND WHOSE SON HAD THE BIGGEST FEET. FOR SOME REASON, CRAZY FLORIDA BROTHER IS OBSESSED WITH SHOE SIZE AND GENERALLY CRAZY BROTHER IS NOT TO BE OUTDONE. SERIOUSLY, EVERY CONVERSATION STARTS WITH WHAT SIZE SHOES ARE THE BOYS WEARING? WELL, CONNER (HIS SON) WEARS A SIZE 11. LIKE GROWING A FOOT IS A $#@!ING ACCOMPLISHMENT. 

WE ENDED UP DECIDING THAT CRAZY FLORIDA BROTHER IS THE RICHEST SO WE STUCK HIM WITH THE TAB AFTER HE MADE US LOOK AT HOMES HE'S THINKING OF BUYING ON HIS CELLPHONE.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL

HUNG OVER, TIRED, FEET HURT FROM DANCING IN HOE CAKE SHOES ALL NIGHT BUT MAMA IS FINALLY MARRIED. IT WAS NICE.

----------


## Danke

LIFE SKILL...ACCEPTING THAT SUZ MAY BE THE ONLY SANE PERSON LEFT IN HER FAMILY, THAT SAYS A LOT, RIGHT THERE.

----------


## Suzanimal

BEST PART OF THE EVENING WAS DURING THE PHOTOGRAPHY SESSION. MY BROTHER (CRAZY $#@!) MADE ME LAUGH SO HARD I'M AFRAID I RUINED THE PHOTO. SO THE PHOTOGRAPHER IS TAKING PICS OF IMMEDIATE FAMILY AND MY ELDERLY UNCLE IS OFF TO THE SIDE TAKING HIS OWN PICS WITH HIS FLIP PHONE. MY BROTHER STARTS HECKLING HIM ABOUT HIS JITTERBUG PHONE NOT KNOWING IT WAS ACTUALLY A JITTERBUG. I DON'T REMEMBER WHAT WAS ACTUALLY SAID (I WAS THREE FIREBALLS AND TWO BEERS IN AT THAT POINT - OPEN BAR) BUT I REMEMBER LAUGHING.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILL - A JOB I CAN DO.

I'M THINKING ABOUT GETTING A JOB. NOW THAT THE KIDS ARE OLDER, IT'S KIND OF LONELY AROUND HERE. I CONSIDERED KROGER BUT MR ANIMAL DOESN'T THINK THAT'S A GOOD IDEA. I WANT TO BE THE PERSON WHO LABELS STUFF. MR A SAYS HE'S NOT SURE THAT'S ACTUALLY A POSITION. PLUS, HE DOESN'T THINK I CAN CONTROL MYSELF WITH A LABEL MAKER. 

I ALSO CONSIDERED WORKING FOR MR ANIMAL HE SAID NO. HE THINKS I SHOULD RULE OUT ANY JOBS THAT HAVE TO DO WITH ALCOHOL, LABEL MAKERS, COPY MACHINES (I WAS TRYING TO BE SEXY AND BROKE ONE TRYING TO PHOTOCOPY MY ASS AND HE WON'T LET ME LIVE IT DOWN), OR MEDICAL DEVICES (LONG STORY)

HE THINKS I SHOULD DO A COOKING SHOW ON YOUTUBE _BUT_ I HAD AN EPIPHANY WHEN I WAS PROFILE STALKING OCCAM'S BANANA EARLIER AND THOUGHT A YOUTUBE SCIENCE SHOW WOULD BE FUN. I FOUND OUT BANANA'S FLOAT AND THAT LEAD ME TO THINK OF OCCAM'S BANANA (I THOUGHT HE WOULD WANT THAT INFORMATION) AND THAT LEAD ME TO BANANA CLOWN SNAKES *EWWW* AND THAT LEAD ME TO WONDERING WHY THAT BANANA FLOATED AND THAT LEAD ME TO THINKING ABOUT POTASSIUM (I ALSO WONDERED IF MY K WAS OKAY AND MADE A MENTAL NOTE TO ASK MY DOCTOR TO TEST IT) AND THEN I WONDERED IF POTASSIUM WAS THE REASON THE BANANA FLOATED SO I GOOGLED IT AND FOUND OUT POTASSIUM FLOATS AND THEN I FELT LIKE NEWTON IN AN ORCHARD BUT WITH BANANA'S IN A POOL SO I THOUGHT I SHOULD DO A SCIENCE SHOW.

IT CAN'T BE THAT HARD. BILL NYE MAKES A GOOD LIVING DOING IT.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFE SKILL - A JOB I CAN DO.
> 
> I'M THINKING ABOUT GETTING A JOB. NOW THAT THE KIDS ARE OLDER, IT'S KIND OF LONELY AROUND HERE. I CONSIDERED KROGER BUT MR ANIMAL DOESN'T THINK THAT'S A GOOD IDEA. I WANT TO BE THE PERSON WHO LABELS STUFF. MR A SAYS HE'S NOT SURE THAT'S ACTUALLY A POSITION. PLUS, HE DOESN'T THINK I CAN CONTROL MYSELF WITH A LABEL MAKER. 
> 
> I ALSO CONSIDERED WORKING FOR MR ANIMAL HE SAID NO. HE THINKS I SHOULD RULE OUT ANY JOBS THAT HAVE TO DO WITH ALCOHOL, LABEL MAKERS, COPY MACHINES (I WAS TRYING TO BE SEXY AND BROKE ONE TRYING TO PHOTOCOPY MY ASS AND HE WON'T LET ME LIVE IT DOWN), OR MEDICAL DEVICES (LONG STORY)
> 
> HE THINKS I SHOULD DO A COOKING SHOW ON YOUTUBE _BUT_ I HAD AN EPIPHANY WHEN I WAS PROFILE STALKING OCCAM'S BANANA EARLIER AND THOUGHT A YOUTUBE SCIENCE SHOW WOULD BE FUN. I FOUND OUT BANANA'S FLOAT AND THAT LEAD ME TO THINK OF OCCAM'S BANANA (I THOUGHT HE WOULD WANT THAT INFORMATION) AND THAT LEAD ME TO BANANA CLOWN SNAKES *EWWW* AND THAT LEAD ME TO WONDERING WHY THAT BANANA FLOATED AND THAT LEAD ME TO THINKING ABOUT POTASSIUM (I ALSO WONDERED IF MY K WAS OKAY AND MADE A MENTAL NOTE TO ASK MY DOCTOR TO TEST IT) AND THEN I WONDERED IF POTASSIUM WAS THE REASON THE BANANA FLOATED SO I GOOGLED IT AND FOUND OUT POTASSIUM FLOATS AND THEN I FELT LIKE NEWTON IN AN ORCHARD BUT WITH BANANA'S IN A POOL SO I THOUGHT I SHOULD DO A SCIENCE SHOW.
> 
> IT CAN'T BE THAT HARD. BILL NYE MAKES A GOOD LIVING DOING IT.



I dont think they label stuff anymore. I think it already comes with a barcode on it but I could be wrong.

----------


## Carlybee

THINKING about selling my stuff on consignment at some flea markets. Need a road trip.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: BEGAN EXPERIMENTING WITH ADOBE MUSE. SEEMS INTERESTING.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILL - A JOB I CAN DO.
> 
> I'M THINKING ABOUT GETTING A JOB. NOW THAT THE KIDS ARE OLDER, IT'S KIND OF LONELY AROUND HERE. I CONSIDERED KROGER BUT MR ANIMAL DOESN'T THINK THAT'S A GOOD IDEA. I WANT TO BE THE PERSON WHO LABELS STUFF. MR A SAYS HE'S NOT SURE THAT'S ACTUALLY A POSITION. PLUS, HE DOESN'T THINK I CAN CONTROL MYSELF WITH A LABEL MAKER. 
> 
> I ALSO CONSIDERED WORKING FOR MR ANIMAL HE SAID NO. HE THINKS I SHOULD RULE OUT ANY JOBS THAT HAVE TO DO WITH ALCOHOL, LABEL MAKERS, COPY MACHINES (I WAS TRYING TO BE SEXY AND BROKE ONE TRYING TO PHOTOCOPY MY ASS AND HE WON'T LET ME LIVE IT DOWN), OR MEDICAL DEVICES (LONG STORY)
> 
> HE THINKS I SHOULD DO A COOKING SHOW ON YOUTUBE _BUT_ I HAD AN EPIPHANY WHEN I WAS PROFILE STALKING OCCAM'S BANANA EARLIER AND THOUGHT A YOUTUBE SCIENCE SHOW WOULD BE FUN. I FOUND OUT BANANA'S FLOAT AND THAT LEAD ME TO THINK OF OCCAM'S BANANA (I THOUGHT HE WOULD WANT THAT INFORMATION) AND THAT LEAD ME TO BANANA CLOWN SNAKES *EWWW* AND THAT LEAD ME TO WONDERING WHY THAT BANANA FLOATED AND THAT LEAD ME TO THINKING ABOUT POTASSIUM (I ALSO WONDERED IF MY K WAS OKAY AND MADE A MENTAL NOTE TO ASK MY DOCTOR TO TEST IT) AND THEN I WONDERED IF POTASSIUM WAS THE REASON THE BANANA FLOATED SO I GOOGLED IT AND FOUND OUT POTASSIUM FLOATS AND THEN I FELT LIKE NEWTON IN AN ORCHARD BUT WITH BANANA'S IN A POOL SO I THOUGHT I SHOULD DO A SCIENCE SHOW.
> 
> IT CAN'T BE THAT HARD. BILL NYE MAKES A GOOD LIVING DOING IT.


ANGELATC CAN HELP YOU LEARN HOW TO SELL STUFF ON TEH WEBBERNETS IF YOU'RE INTERESTED.

----------


## Suzanimal

> ANGELATC CAN HELP YOU LEARN HOW TO SELL STUFF ON TEH WEBBERNETS IF YOU'RE INTERESTED.


I DON'T THINK THE INTERNET IS MY THING WHEN IT COMES TO SELLING. I USE THE PERRY MASON TECHNIQUE AND THAT DOESN'T WORK VERY WELL ONLINE. I WOULDN'T SUBJECT POOR ANGELA TO TRYING TO TEACH ME THE INTERNET BUT IT WAS NICE OF YOU TO OFFER HER SERVICES, LOL.

LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY, GETTING READY FOR THE DOOBIE BROTHERS/CHICAGO CONCERT TONIGHT. IT LOOKS LIKE RAIN. I NEED OYARDE TO LAY OFF THE PIE AND BOOZE AND DO A SUN DANCE FOR ME.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

YESTERDAY'S LIFESKILL-BEGAN A VIDME CHANNEL TO EXPAND MY WEBBERNET FOOTPRINT.  ALSO INSTALLED ADOBE MUSE, THOUGH IDK HOW TO USE IT YET. ADOBE PACKS ALL KINDS OF INTERESTING THINGS INTO CS NOWADAYS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: STARTING A ZAZZLE STORE AT THE BEHEST OF CARLY, ET AL.  WILL BE STOCKING ASAP. ALSO DOING MOAR ILLUSTRATOR AND BREAKING FROM PHOTOSHOP ILLUSTRATION FOR A BIT. I FEEL SCALABLE ILLUSTRATION IS GENERALLY A BETTER WAY TO GO. KURWA!

----------


## Suzanimal

RAIN...

IT'S MESSING UP MUH LIFE. NOT ONLY IS IT JACKING UP MUH POOL, IT RUINED THE CONCERT I WENT TO LAST NIGHT. THE $#@!ING WEATHER CHANNEL SAID NO RAIN BUT WHEN I GOT TO THE SHOW, I NOTICED MOST PEOPLE HAD UMBRELLAS AND GOT A LITTLE NERVOUS. OF COURSE RIGHT NEAR THE END OF THE DOOBIE BROTHERS THE SKY OPENED UP AND I GOT SOAKED. I WAS BUSY GETTING A BEER WHEN IT HAPPENED AND MR ANIMAL WAS SITTING THERE IN THE RAIN GRINNING AT ME. I WAS SO MAD. MR ANIMAL POINTED OUT THAT IT WAS A GOOD THING I WAS DRINKING BUD LIGHT BECAUSE I PROBABLY WOULDN'T NOTICE A LITTLE EXTRA WATER. WE ENDED UP SITTING THERE GETTING DRENCHED FOR TWO CHICAGO SONGS BUT WE HAD TO LEAVE. I GOT COLD AND THE RAIN STARTED COMING DOWN SO HARD, WE COULD BARELY SEE. THEN WE GET IN THE CAR AND MR A WANTS TO GO OUT. I WAS SOAKING WET AND MY SHORTS WERE WHITE - YOU COULD SEE RIGHT THROUGH THEM. NO WAY I'M GOING OUT LIKE THAT. I LET HIM BUY ME A CUP OF COFFEE AT THE RACETRACK, THOUGH. 

MR A WAS REALLY CUTE AT THE CONCERT. WHEN WE GOT UP TO GO, THE MAN BEHIND US ASKED IF WE WERE LEAVING (WE HAD BEEN CHATTING WITH THEM) AND MR A TOLD THEM WE HAD TO GO BECAUSE HIS HAIR WAS GETTING MESSED UP.  

OH, THERE WAS ONE OLD MAN THERE WHO HAS GONE DOWN AS A PERSONAL HERO. HE MUST REALLY LOVE THE DOOBIE BROTHERS BECAUSE HE WAS DANCING IN THE MUD, SOAKING WET (NO UMBRELLA OR PONCHO - IT WAS TREACHEROUS BECAUSE WE ON A DECENT SLOPE. ), HIS COMB OVER STICKING STRAIGHT UP, WITH A KNEE BRACE AND SOME GERIATRIC SHOES ON - THAT GUY KNEW HOW TO HAVE FUN. 

I WAS ALSO ENTERTAINED BY A FAMILY OF LAWN GNOMES WHO SAT NEAR US. I AM NOT KIDDING. IF LAWN GNOMES CAME TO LIFE, THEY WOULD LOOK JUST LIKE THESE PEOPLE. I WANTED TO TALK TO THEM SO BAD BUT THE ONLY THING I COULD THINK TO TALK ABOUT WAS LAWN GNOMES. MR A DIDN'T THINK THAT WOULD BE A GOOD ICEBREAKER (HE SEEMED TO THINK THEY ALREADY KNEW THEY LOOKED LIKE GNOMES) AND TOLD ME IF THEY BEAT ME UP, HE WASN'T GOING TO STOP THEM. HE SAID I WOULD BE ASSING FOR IT. THAT'S WHAT HE CALLS IT WHEN HE THINKS I'M BEING AN ASS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-RESIZING THE ILLUSTRATOR ARTBOARD. TURNS OUT ADOBE MAKES A TOOL JUST FOR THAT NAO.  :COOL:

----------


## BUTSRSLY

1) COMPLAIN THAT IT'S NOT WORTH IT TO TRY TO ELECT AN OUTSIDER AS PRESIDENT, BECAUSE THE PRESIDENT IS NOT THE ONE WHO REALLY CONTROLS THE DEEP STATE APPARATUS

2) BLAME EVERYTHING THE GOVERNMENT DOES THIS FOUR YEARS ON THE PRESIDENT

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS...

DRYING OUT THE ELECTRICAL AROUND MY POOL AND CLEANING UP THE CIGARETTE MESS. SOMEONE (PROBABLY ME BUT I'M BLAMING SOMEONE) LEFT ASHTRAYS WITH CIGARETTE BUTTS OUTSIDE AND THEY'RE FULL OF WATER. KIND OF GROSS. THE SAME SOMEONE LEFT AN EMPTY WINE BOX, SOME NAIL POLISH REMOVER, A ROLL OF TOILET PAPER, AND ONE OF THE CORDLESS PHONES OUT THERE TO GET RAINED ON.

----------


## Danke

> LIFE SKILLS...
> 
> DRYING OUT THE ELECTRICAL AROUND MY POOL AND CLEANING UP THE CIGARETTE MESS. SOMEONE (PROBABLY ME BUT I'M BLAMING SOMEONE) LEFT ASHTRAYS WITH CIGARETTE BUTTS OUTSIDE AND THEY'RE FULL OF WATER. KIND OF GROSS. THE SAME SOMEONE LEFT AN EMPTY WINE BOX, SOME NAIL POLISH REMOVER, A ROLL OF TOILET PAPER, AND ONE OF THE CORDLESS PHONES OUT THERE TO GET RAINED ON.


Probably the gnomes from the concert.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Probably the gnomes from the concert.


PROBABLY. THEY LOOKED LIKE PARTIERS. I ALSO FOUND A PAIR OF MR A'S UNDERPANTS OUT THERE. HE MUST'VE INVITED THEM WHEN HE SENT ME ON A BEER RUN. I CAN'T REMEMBER THE LAST TIME HE GOT IN THE POOL WITH ME. HE MUST'VE BEEN CHUNKY DUNKING WITH SOMEONE.

----------


## oyarde

> 1) COMPLAIN THAT IT'S NOT WORTH IT TO TRY TO ELECT AN OUTSIDER AS PRESIDENT, BECAUSE THE PRESIDENT IS NOT THE ONE WHO REALLY CONTROLS THE DEEP STATE APPARATUS
> 
> 2) BLAME EVERYTHING THE GOVERNMENT DOES THIS FOUR YEARS ON THE PRESIDENT


I LIKE IT

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I STACKED A COUPLE RICK OF WOOD .MOVED 4 SPEAKERS AND A QUILT RACK UPSTAIRS. HUNG A SHELF IN THE LEAN TO ON THE OUTBUILDING. NOW IT IS TIME FOR BRATWURSTS .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TODAY I STACKED A COUPLE RICK OF WOOD .MOVED 4 SPEAKERS AND A QUILT RACK UPSTAIRS. HUNG A SHELF IN THE LEAN TO ON THE OUTBUILDING. NOW IT IS TIME FOR BRATWURSTS .


SOUNDS LIKE AN AWFUL LOT OF WORK FOR A SUNDAY, UNCLE @oyarde.

----------


## oyarde

> SOUNDS LIKE AN AWFUL LOT OF WORK FOR A SUNDAY, UNCLE @oyarde.


TOO MUCH , I AGREE .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-MAKING CUSTOM ILLUSTRATION BRUSHES, PAYING BILLS

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TOADY: PAYING BILLS. ADULTING IS BORING AND ANNOYING BUT NECESSARY.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL TOADY: PAYING BILLS. ADULTING IS BORING AND ANNOYING BUT NECESSARY.


Try doing it for a living

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Try doing it for a living


kurwaaaaa....

----------


## heavenlyboy34

FINISHED LEARNING THE FUNDAMENTALS OF FANCY LINE ART.  THE KITTEH I MADE TURNED OUT ALRIGHT. I'LL PROBABLY PUT IT ON SALE ON THE WEBBERNETS.

----------


## Suzanimal

I TOOK AN INTERNET INK BLOT TEST TO FIND MY TRUE SELF BUT QUIT HALFWAY THROUGH. ALL THE INK BLOTS LOOKED LIKE PEOPLE DANCING (EXCEPT THE ONE BUTTERFLY) BUT THAT WASN'T ONE OF THE OPTIONS. HELL, BUTTERFLY WASN'T EVEN AN OPTION AND THAT LOOKED JUST LIKE A FRICKIN BUTTERFLY. 

TEST WIZARD SUCKS. IF YOU WANT TO FIND YOUR TRUE SELF, BETTER STICK TO BUZZFEED QUIZZES. AT LEAST THEY MAKE SENSE.

----------


## tod evans

> IF YOU WANT TO FIND YOUR TRUE SELF, BETTER STICK TO BUZZFEED QUIZZES. AT LEAST THEY MAKE SENSE.


HOW DOES ONE LOOSE THEIR TRUE SELF IN THE FIRST PLACE?

----------


## Suzanimal

> HOW DOES ONE LOOSE THEIR TRUE SELF IN THE FIRST PLACE?


MY HANDS WERE FULL AND I DIDN'T HAVE POCKETS. I HOPE I DIDN'T LEAVE MY TRUE SELF IN THE THRIFT STORE. IT WILL BE AWKWARD GOING BACK AND TELLING THEM IT WASN'T A DONATION.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-NEW TECHNIQUES FOR CREATING LAYERS OF HIGH-LOWLIGHTS IN ILLUSTRATION.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL...

STILL TRYING TO FIND MY TRUE SELF. I PLAN ON TAKING THE KAYAK OUT ON THE LAKE TODAY. MAYBE I LEFT MY TRUE SELF UNDER THE BRIDGE WITH THE BIRDS. I WAS ENJOYING WATCHING THEM IN THEIR LITTLE MUD NESTS UNTIL MY SON TOLD ME HANGING OUT UNDER THE BRIDGE IS A GOOD WAY TO GET $#@! ON. I SKEDADDLED. IN MY HASTE, I MAY HAVE LEFT MY TRUE SELF UNDER THE BRIDGE. I HOPE MY TRUE SELF ISN'T COVERED IN BIRD POOP OR HASN'T TURNED INTO A TROLL IN MY ABSENCE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL...
> 
> STILL TRYING TO FIND MY TRUE SELF. I PLAN ON TAKING THE KAYAK OUT ON THE LAKE TODAY. MAYBE I LEFT MY TRUE SELF UNDER THE BRIDGE WITH THE BIRDS. I WAS ENJOYING WATCHING THEM IN THEIR LITTLE MUD NESTS UNTIL MY SON TOLD ME HANGING OUT UNDER THE BRIDGE IS A GOOD WAY TO GET $#@! ON. I SKEDADDLED. IN MY HASTE, I MAY HAVE LEFT MY TRUE SELF UNDER THE BRIDGE. I HOPE MY TRUE SELF ISN'T COVERED IN BIRD POOP OR HASN'T TURNED INTO A TROLL IN MY ABSENCE.


IF I FIND YOUR TRUE SELF FIRST, I'LL ONLY CHARGE YOU 50 CENTS OR SO TO GIVE IT BACK. MAYBE MORE DEPENDING ON HOW DESPERATE YOU ARE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IF I FIND YOUR TRUE SELF FIRST, I'LL ONLY CHARGE YOU 50 CENTS OR SO TO GIVE IT BACK. MAYBE MORE DEPENDING ON HOW DESPERATE YOU ARE.


MY TRUE SELF SHOULD FIT IN A REGULAR ENVELOPE SO 50 CENTS SHOULD COVER THE POSTAGE. IF YOU'RE GOING TO ASK FOR ANY MORE THAN THAT, YOU CAN KEEP MY TRUE SELF. 

FUN DAY AT THE LAKE BUT THE RIDE HOME GOT A BIT TENSE. MY SONS WERE GOOFING OFF IN THE BACKSEAT PLAYING _FACE PUNCH_ AND THE YOUNGEST DIDN'T STOP IN TIME AND ENDED UP PUNCHING THE OLDEST IN THE NOSE. HE WAS PISSED AND THEY STARTED REAL FIGHTING. MR ANIMAL TOLD THEM IF THEY DIDN'T STOP, HE WAS GOING TO PULL OVER AND PLAY _FACE PUNCH_ ON BOTH OF THEM. THEY STOPPED. THEN WE SPENT THE REST OF THE RIDE HOME DEBATING THE MERITS OF PLAYING _FACE PUNCH_. THEY THREATENED TO GO BACK TO PLAYING _GUESS THAT SMELL_ AND I TOLD THEM TO STICK WITH PUNCHING EACH OTHER IN THE FACE BUT THEY HAD TO KEEP IT OUT OF THE CAR OR I WOULD SELL THEM TO GYPSIES.

----------


## Danke

> THEY THREATENED TO GO BACK TO PLAYING _GUESS THAT SMELL_ AND I TOLD THEM TO STICK WITH PUNCHING EACH OTHER IN THE FACE BUT THEY HAD TO KEEP IT OUT OF THE CAR OR I WOULD SELL THEM TO GYPSIES.


WHO TAUGHT THEM THAT GAME?

----------


## Suzanimal

DANG, HUSTLER WAS $2.25 IN 1977. 

AND I DIDN'T GET ON THE COVER OF HUSTLER AT SIX FLAGS. IT PROBABLY SOMETHING LAME LIKE _TEEN BEAT_. 




> WHO TAUGHT THEM THAT GAME?

----------


## oyarde

I LOST MY MOJO ONCE BUT THEN I GOT IT BACK LATER

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> DANG, HUSTLER WAS $2.25 IN 1977. 
> *
> AND I DIDN'T GET ON THE COVER OF HUSTLER AT SIX FLAGS.* IT PROBABLY SOMETHING LAME LIKE _TEEN BEAT_.


WHEN DID YOU GET ON THE COVER OF HUSTLER, THEN? INQUIRING MINDS WANNA KNOW.

----------


## Suzanimal

> WHEN DID YOU GET ON THE COVER OF HUSTLER, THEN? INQUIRING MINDS WANNA KNOW.


PAY NO ATTENTION TO DANKE, HE'S JUST PRACTICING HIS LIFESKILLS.

----------


## Suzanimal

STILL TRYING TO FIND MY TRUE SELF AND A CAREER

AFTER WATCHING A SCIENTOLOGY VIDEO, I THOUGHT BEING A CULT LEADER LOOKED FUN BUT THEN I SAW THAT AMERICAN IDOL AUDITIONS ARE COMING TO ATLANTA. I THINK I SHOULD SEE HOW THAT PANS OUT FIRST.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> STILL TRYING TO FIND MY TRUE SELF AND A CAREER
> 
> AFTER WATCHING A SCIENTOLOGY VIDEO, I THOUGHT BEING A CULT LEADER LOOKED FUN BUT THEN I SAW THAT AMERICAN IDOL AUDITIONS ARE COMING TO ATLANTA. I THINK I SHOULD SEE HOW THAT PANS OUT FIRST.


THE CULT LEADER THING SOUNDS MORE SOLID. I THINK YOU SHOULD TAKE THAT AND LET AMERICAN IDOL BE YOUR PLAN B. YOU CAN ALWAYS DROP THE CULT IF MURICAN IDOL WORKS OUT.

----------


## Lamp

> MY TRUE SELF SHOULD FIT IN A REGULAR ENVELOPE SO 50 CENTS SHOULD COVER THE POSTAGE. IF YOU'RE GOING TO ASK FOR ANY MORE THAN THAT, YOU CAN KEEP MY TRUE SELF. 
> 
> FUN DAY AT THE LAKE BUT THE RIDE HOME GOT A BIT TENSE. MY SONS WERE GOOFING OFF IN THE BACKSEAT PLAYING _FACE PUNCH_ AND THE YOUNGEST DIDN'T STOP IN TIME AND ENDED UP PUNCHING THE OLDEST IN THE NOSE. HE WAS PISSED AND THEY STARTED REAL FIGHTING. MR ANIMAL TOLD THEM IF THEY DIDN'T STOP, HE WAS GOING TO PULL OVER AND PLAY _FACE PUNCH_ ON BOTH OF THEM. THEY STOPPED. THEN WE SPENT THE REST OF THE RIDE HOME DEBATING THE MERITS OF PLAYING _FACE PUNCH_. THEY THREATENED TO GO BACK TO PLAYING _GUESS THAT SMELL_ AND I TOLD THEM TO STICK WITH PUNCHING EACH OTHER IN THE FACE BUT THEY HAD TO KEEP IT OUT OF THE CAR OR I WOULD SELL THEM TO GYPSIES.


ME AND ARNIE DO SOMETHING SIMILAR CALLED FOOT KICK.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THE CULT LEADER THING SOUNDS MORE SOLID. I THINK YOU SHOULD TAKE THAT AND LET AMERICAN IDOL BE YOUR PLAN B. YOU CAN ALWAYS DROP THE CULT IF MURICAN IDOL WORKS OUT.


SOUNDS LIKE A SOLID PLAN. FIRST, I HAVE TO WRITE A BOOK ABOUT ALIENS AND GET PEOPLE TO TAKE MY INTERNET QUIZZES. I'M TOTALLY GOING TO RIP OFF HUBBARD, BTW. THERE'S NO HONOR AMONG CULTISTS. EXCEPT INSTEAD OF HAVING THOSE CENTERS, FOLKS CAN JUST TAKE QUIZZES ON THE INTERNET TO FIND THEIR TRUE SELF. NOW JUST HAVE TO FIGURE OUT IF I WANT TO USE MAGIQUIZ OR BUZZFEED. I THINK BUZZFEED SUITS MY PERSONALITY MORE. THEY HAVE LOTS OF LISTS WITH GIFS YOU CAN LOOK AT IF YOU GET BORED WITH YOUR QUIZ. 

IF YOU WANT TO JOIN MY CULT, YOU HAVE TO TAKE THIS QUIZ AND POST THE RESULTS. I WILL THEN SORT YOU INTO YOUR HOUSE. 

https://www.buzzfeed.com/perpetua/th...kz1#.grqm7enO3

MY RESULT. 



> You got: Adventurous, But Indecisive
> You’re overwhelmed by lots of interesting and exciting options, and you feel pressured to experience everything before it’s too late. As a result, you have trouble sticking with anything — or anyone — for too long.

----------


## Suzanimal

NO TAKERS ON MY CULT 

OH WELL, I WENT TO SEE FOURTH OF JULY FIREWORKS TONIGHT. YEAH, THERE'S A TOWN NEARBY THAT HAS A NEARLY THE FOURTH CELEBRATION, LOL. IT WAS FUN. WE GOT A GREAT VIEWING SPOT BUT RIGHT AS THE SHOW BEGAN AN ICE CREAM TRUCK PULLED UP AND LEFT HIS MUSIC PLAYING THE WHOLE TIME. IT WAS BIZARRE AS HELL, TOO. IT WAS NORMAL ICE CREAM MUSIC BUT THEN IT HAD DUCKS QUACKING AND IN THE PAUSE, A LITTLE GIRL VOICE SAYS, "HELLO!". BY THE TIME THE SHOW ENDED, EVERYONE AROUND THE TRUCK WAS QUACKING AND YELLING HELLO!

----------


## oyarde

> STILL TRYING TO FIND MY TRUE SELF AND A CAREER
> 
> AFTER WATCHING A SCIENTOLOGY VIDEO, I THOUGHT BEING A CULT LEADER LOOKED FUN BUT THEN I SAW THAT AMERICAN IDOL AUDITIONS ARE COMING TO ATLANTA. I THINK I SHOULD SEE HOW THAT PANS OUT FIRST.


BEING A LEADER IS MORE FUN. WHILE YOU MAKE PEOPLE DO STUPID $#@! YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT KNOWS HOW STUPID IT IS .

----------


## oyarde

> NO TAKERS ON MY CULT 
> 
> OH WELL, I WENT TO SEE FOURTH OF JULY FIREWORKS TONIGHT. YEAH, THERE'S A TOWN NEARBY THAT HAS A NEARLY THE FOURTH CELEBRATION, LOL. IT WAS FUN. WE GOT A GREAT VIEWING SPOT BUT RIGHT AS THE SHOW BEGAN AN ICE CREAM TRUCK PULLED UP AND LEFT HIS MUSIC PLAYING THE WHOLE TIME. IT WAS BIZARRE AS HELL, TOO. IT WAS NORMAL ICE CREAM MUSIC BUT THEN IT HAD DUCKS QUACKING AND IN THE PAUSE, A LITTLE GIRL VOICE SAYS, "HELLO!". BY THE TIME THE SHOW ENDED, EVERYONE AROUND THE TRUCK WAS QUACKING AND YELLING HELLO!


I WOULD INCORPORATE THE TRUCK INTO MY CULT .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> NO TAKERS ON MY CULT 
> 
> OH WELL, I WENT TO SEE FOURTH OF JULY FIREWORKS TONIGHT. YEAH, THERE'S A TOWN NEARBY THAT HAS A NEARLY THE FOURTH CELEBRATION, LOL. IT WAS FUN. WE GOT A GREAT VIEWING SPOT BUT RIGHT AS THE SHOW BEGAN AN ICE CREAM TRUCK PULLED UP AND LEFT HIS MUSIC PLAYING THE WHOLE TIME. IT WAS BIZARRE AS HELL, TOO. IT WAS NORMAL ICE CREAM MUSIC BUT THEN IT HAD DUCKS QUACKING AND IN THE PAUSE, A LITTLE GIRL VOICE SAYS, "HELLO!". BY THE TIME THE SHOW ENDED, EVERYONE AROUND THE TRUCK WAS QUACKING AND YELLING HELLO!


DOESN'T SOUND LIKE A GOOD LIFESKILL TO ME, SUZ.

----------


## oyarde

BEING OVERDUE BY A FEW MONTHS , TODAY I GOT A HAIRCUT .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> BEING OVERDUE BY A FEW MONTHS , TODAY I GOT A HAIRCUT .


I'M PRETTY SURE THE INJUN RELIGIONS FORBID CUTTING YOUR HAIR, UNCLE OYARDE. BESIDES, YOU WARRIORS ARE SUPPOSED TO HAVE LONG HAIR (TO GO WITH THE WAR FACE PAINT) TO SCARE THE GIRLY MEN YOU FIGHT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> DOESN'T SOUND LIKE A GOOD LIFESKILL TO ME, SUZ.


THAT WASN'T A LIFESKILL. IT WAS AN AMUSING ANECDOTE TO DRAW ATTENTION TO MY CULT POST BUT THANKS TO OYARDE, I PLAN ON INCORPORATING THE ICE CREAM TRUCK INTO MY CULT. HOPEFULLY, DANKE WILL BE MY DRIVER. AFTER DRIVING THE FREE CANDY VAN FOR SO LONG, I IMAGINE HE HAS THE _DRIVING CREEPY VEHICLE_ LIFESKILL MASTERED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-GRADIENT MESH TOOL. GOING TO BE PRACTICING THIS ONE A WHILE. IT'S VERY DIFFICULT. KEEPING AN EYE OUT FOR THE TRUE SELF OF @Suzanimal

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THAT WASN'T A LIFESKILL. IT WAS AN AMUSING ANECDOTE TO DRAW ATTENTION TO MY CULT POST BUT THANKS TO OYARDE, I PLAN ON INCORPORATING THE ICE CREAM TRUCK INTO MY CULT. HOPEFULLY, DANKE WILL BE MY DRIVER. AFTER DRIVING THE FREE CANDY VAN FOR SO LONG, I IMAGINE HE HAS THE _DRIVING CREEPY VEHICLE_ LIFESKILL MASTERED.


WELL, DANKE'S CREEPY THE REST OF THE TIME, SO I IMAGINE HE'S EXTRA CREEPY WHILE DRIVING A CREEPY VEHICLE.

----------


## Suzanimal

MR ANIMAL HAS A LIFESKILL TODAY

BEING HUNGOVER, LOL. FOR ONCE, IT'S NOT ME. I WAS A GOOD GIRL LAST NIGHT. MR ANIMAL NEVER SEEMS TO GET DRUNK BUT HE WAS ON A ROLL LAST NIGHT, BLESS HIS HEART. 

FATIGUE + BOTTLE OF SCOTCH + ELDERLY NEIGHBORS = BAD HANGOVER 

MY ELDERLY NEIGHBORS NEED A LIFESKILL, TOO. BUYING BOOZE. THEY BOUGHT A GALLON OF DRY VERMOUTH, LOL. HE SAID IT WAS A BARGAIN. I SAID IT WAS A LEGACY. I TOLD HIM HIS GREAT GREAT GREAT GRANDCHILDREN WILL BE DRINKING FROM THAT SAME BOTTLE.

----------


## tod evans

> MR ANIMAL HAS A LIFESKILL TODAY
> 
> BEING HUNGOVER, LOL. FOR ONCE, IT'S NOT ME. I WAS A GOOD GIRL LAST NIGHT. MR ANIMAL NEVER SEEMS TO GET DRUNK BUT HE WAS ON A ROLL LAST NIGHT, BLESS HIS HEART. 
> 
> FATIGUE + BOTTLE OF SCOTCH + ELDERLY NEIGHBORS = BAD HANGOVER 
> 
> MY ELDERLY NEIGHBORS NEED A LIFESKILL, TOO. BUYING BOOZE. THEY BOUGHT A GALLON OF DRY VERMOUTH, LOL. HE SAID IT WAS A BARGAIN. I SAID IT WAS A LEGACY. I TOLD HIM HIS GREAT GREAT GREAT GRANDCHILDREN WILL BE DRINKING FROM THAT SAME BOTTLE.


MY GRANDMOTHERS LIFE SKILL WAS MAKING GALLONS UPON GALLONS OF MARTINIS WITH THE SAME UNOPENED BOTTLE OF VERMOUTH.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL FOR TODAY ----- WONDER WOMANING!!!

SO POOR, HUNGOVER MR ANIMAL FINALLY ROLLED OUT OF BED AND ASKED FOR A CHEESEBURGER. I DON'T KEEP BREAD AROUND THE HOUSE SO I RAN UP TO KROGER TO BUY SOME BUNS AND THE AUTOMATIC DOOR WASN'T OPENING (IT WAS CRACKED A FEW INCHES, MUST'VE BEEN OFF THE TRACK OR SOMETHING.). THERE WAS THIS OLD LADY STANDING THERE ROLLING HER CART BACK AND FORTH TRYING TO GET IT TO WORK AND I WALKED UP, STUCK MY FINGERS IN THE CRACK, AND FLUNG THE DOOR OPEN. I DID IT REALLY HARD, I DIDN'T REALIZE IT WOULD FLING OPEN LIKE THAT. ANYWAY, A MAN HAD WALKED UP RIGHT WHEN I DID IT AND SAID, "WAY TO GO, WONDER WOMAN". I FLEXED FOR HIM. 

THAT MADE MY WEEK. I DON'T GET CALLED WONDER WOMAN NEARLY ENOUGH.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL FOR TODAY ----- WONDER WOMANING!!!
> 
> SO POOR, HUNGOVER MR ANIMAL FINALLY ROLLED OUT OF BED AND ASKED FOR A CHEESEBURGER. I DON'T KEEP BREAD AROUND THE HOUSE SO I RAN UP TO KROGER TO BUY SOME BUNS AND THE AUTOMATIC DOOR WASN'T OPENING (IT WAS CRACKED A FEW INCHES, MUST'VE BEEN OFF THE TRACK OR SOMETHING.). THERE WAS THIS OLD LADY STANDING THERE ROLLING HER CART BACK AND FORTH TRYING TO GET IT TO WORK AND I WALKED UP, STUCK MY FINGERS IN THE CRACK, AND FLUNG THE DOOR OPEN. I DID IT REALLY HARD, I DIDN'T REALIZE IT WOULD FLING OPEN LIKE THAT. ANYWAY, A MAN HAD WALKED UP RIGHT WHEN I DID IT AND SAID, "WAY TO GO, WONDER WOMAN". I FLEXED FOR HIM. 
> 
> THAT MADE MY WEEK. I DON'T GET CALLED WONDER WOMAN NEARLY ENOUGH.


IF YOU DO MORE WONDER WOMAN STUFF, I BET PEOPLE WILL CALL YOU THAT MORE OFTEN.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-LOW BAR BACK SQUAT. PRETTY DAMN HARD BECAUSE I'M USED TO BEING ABLE TO BALANCE THE BAR ON MUH SHOULDERS. RESTING IT ON MUH TRAPS IS A WEIRD FEELING. I'M STARTING RIDICULOUSLY LIGHT TO GET USED TO IT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: DEMANDING A DAMN REFUND FOR A DRIVER-CANCELLED UBER RIDE. HATE IT WHEN THEY DO THAT-ESPECIALLY AFTER I WAIT FOR 10-15 FRIGGIN MINUTES.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL: PREVENTING A DIVORCE

MR ANIMAL LAID DOWN THE LAW ON MY "POTIONS" IN OUR BATHROOM. I HAVE TO ADMIT OUR BATHROOM COUNTER IS PRETTY BAD. I FIGURED OUT WHAT I NEED IS A VANITY WITH A MAKEUP MIRROR TO KEEP ALL MY POTIONS OUT OF HIS WAY SO I WENT LOOKING AROUND MY HOUSE FOR SOMETHING THAT WOULD WORK AND CAME ACROSS MY TEENAGE VANITY IN OUR SPARE ROOM. I MOVED IT UNDER THE WINDOW IN OUR BEDROOM AND I THINK IT'S GOING TO BE PERFECT. THERE'S BETTER LIGHT FOR ME AND IT'S ALL ON MY SIDE OF THE BED FAR AWAY FROM MR ANIMALS MAN STUFF. I CALLED MR A AND TOLD HIM AND HE LIKED THE IDEA. THE ONLY THING I NEED IS A NICE CHAIR FOR IT AND I WANT A FANCY ONE. LITERALLY, NOTHING IN OUR HOUSE IS THE LEAST BIT GIRLY, I WANT A $#@!ING THRONE IN FRONT OF THAT MIRROR. I'M GOING TO GO TO THE THRIFT STORE TOMORROW AND FIND SOMETHING I CAN REUPHOLSTER IN FUR.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFESKILL: PREVENTING A DIVORCE
> 
> MR ANIMAL LAID DOWN THE LAW ON MY "POTIONS" IN OUR BATHROOM. I HAVE TO ADMIT OUR BATHROOM COUNTER IS PRETTY BAD. I FIGURED OUT WHAT I NEED IS A VANITY WITH A MAKEUP MIRROR TO KEEP ALL MY POTIONS OUT OF HIS WAY SO I WENT LOOKING AROUND MY HOUSE FOR SOMETHING THAT WOULD WORK AND CAME ACROSS MY TEENAGE VANITY IN OUR SPARE ROOM. I MOVED IT UNDER THE WINDOW IN OUR BEDROOM AND I THINK IT'S GOING TO BE PERFECT. THERE'S BETTER LIGHT FOR ME AND IT'S ALL ON MY SIDE OF THE BED FAR AWAY FROM MR ANIMALS MAN STUFF. I CALLED MR A AND TOLD HIM AND HE LIKED THE IDEA. THE ONLY THING I NEED IS A NICE CHAIR FOR IT AND I WANT A FANCY ONE. LITERALLY, NOTHING IN OUR HOUSE IS THE LEAST BIT GIRLY, I WANT A $#@!ING THRONE IN FRONT OF THAT MIRROR. I'M GOING TO GO TO THE THRIFT STORE TOMORROW AND FIND SOMETHING I CAN REUPHOLSTER IN FUR.


YOU DESERVE FUR.

----------


## lilymc

LIFE LESSON: DON'T TRY TO FILM VIDEO IN A MEXICAN GROCERY STORE.  MY ROOMMATE AND I TRIED THIS TODAY AND IT DIDN'T GO VERY WELL. ALTHOUGH THEY WERE VERY POLITE, APPARENTLY THEY DO NOT WANT TO END UP ON YOUTUBE. 

PS: I THINK THIS IS MY FIRST TIME POSTING ON THIS THREAD?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: USING PATHFINDER TO CREATE COMPOUND VECTOR SHAPES. ALSO-COOKING BLUEBERRY SAUCE AND SALMON STEAKS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL: PREVENTING A DIVORCE
> 
> MR ANIMAL LAID DOWN THE LAW ON MY "POTIONS" IN OUR BATHROOM. I HAVE TO ADMIT OUR BATHROOM COUNTER IS PRETTY BAD. I FIGURED OUT WHAT I NEED IS A VANITY WITH A MAKEUP MIRROR TO KEEP ALL MY POTIONS OUT OF HIS WAY SO I WENT LOOKING AROUND MY HOUSE FOR SOMETHING THAT WOULD WORK AND CAME ACROSS MY TEENAGE VANITY IN OUR SPARE ROOM. I MOVED IT UNDER THE WINDOW IN OUR BEDROOM AND I THINK IT'S GOING TO BE PERFECT. THERE'S BETTER LIGHT FOR ME AND IT'S ALL ON MY SIDE OF THE BED FAR AWAY FROM MR ANIMALS MAN STUFF. I CALLED MR A AND TOLD HIM AND HE LIKED THE IDEA. THE ONLY THING I NEED IS A NICE CHAIR FOR IT AND I WANT A FANCY ONE. LITERALLY, NOTHING IN OUR HOUSE IS THE LEAST BIT GIRLY, I WANT A $#@!ING THRONE IN FRONT OF THAT MIRROR. I'M GOING TO GO TO THE THRIFT STORE TOMORROW AND FIND SOMETHING I CAN REUPHOLSTER IN FUR.


IN THE PERFORMING ARTS CENTER AT PVCC, THE LADIES' DRESSING ROOM IS ALL LUXURIOUS AND HAS LIGHTED MIRRORS AND MAKEUP COUNTERS ALL KINDS OF THINGS. THE GUYS' ROOM IS JUST A BASIC VANITY AND CHANGING AREA AND A FULL LENGTH MIRROR. LOLOL! BEFORE PERFORMANCES THE GIRLS ALWAYS MAKE GETTING READY INTO A WHOLE GABFEST AND SOCIAL HOUR. IT'S HILARIOUS. AND US GUYS ARE LIKE "WE'RE READY, HURRY THE $#@! UP. CURTAIN CALL IS IN LIKE 10 MINUTES".

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TOADY: LEARNING TO USE UBEREATS AND APPLYING THE PROMO CODE FOR A DISCOUNT.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL TOADY: LEARNING TO USE UBEREATS AND APPLYING THE PROMO CODE FOR A DISCOUNT.


Beats driving for them.

----------


## euphemia

> I WANT A $#@!ING THRONE IN FRONT OF THAT MIRROR.


You so deserve a throne.  And a scepter.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You so deserve a throne.  And a scepter.


I'M NOT SURE IF @Suzanimal DESERVES FUR,THO. WE DON'T KNOW HOW WELL SHE TAKES CARE OF HER TOYS. WE NEED TESTIMONY FROM MR ANIMAL TO MAKE SURE THAT THIS WILL WORK OUT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

OTHER LIFESKILL-MAKING ORAGE ZEST. IT'S GOOD FOR MAKING BLUEBERRY SAUCE.  (JUST 1 TBSP) :COOL:

----------


## euphemia

You can freeze zest.  Or dry it.

----------


## Carlybee

> OTHER LIFESKILL-MAKING ORAGE ZEST. IT'S GOOD FOR MAKING BLUEBERRY SAUCE.  (JUST 1 TBSP) :COOL:


I added lime zest to muh salsa

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You can freeze zest.  Or dry it.


I DIDN'T KNOW THAT!  WHAT SORT OF CONTAINER SHOULD IT BE FROZEN IN? I'VE ALWAYS KEPT IT IN A SEALED BAGGIE IN THE FRIDGE WHEN THERE'S LEFTOVERS. AND HOW DOES ONE GO ABOUT DRYING IT?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

CONNOR MCGREGOR'S LIFESKILL-TALKING A LOT OF $#@!:

----------


## Suzanimal

> I DIDN'T KNOW THAT!  WHAT SORT OF CONTAINER SHOULD IT BE FROZEN IN? I'VE ALWAYS KEPT IT IN A SEALED BAGGIE IN THE FRIDGE WHEN THERE'S LEFTOVERS. AND HOW DOES ONE GO ABOUT DRYING IT?


IN AN ICE CUBE TRAY WITH A LITTLE WATER OR OIL - DEPENDING ON HOW YOU WANT TO USE IT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> IN AN ICE CUBE TRAY WITH A LITTLE WATER OR OIL - DEPENDING ON HOW YOU WANT TO USE IT.


I USE IT STRAIGHT-THE SAUCE RECIPE JUST CALLS FOR "1 TBSP ORANGE ZEST" MIXED IN WITH THE OTHER INGREDIENTS AND SIMMERED TILL DONE.

----------


## euphemia

The ice cube tray with a little water will give you proportional amounts.  Once frozen, cubes can go in zip loc freezer bag.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The ice cube tray with a little water will give you proportional amounts.  Once frozen, cubes can go in zip loc freezer bag.


YEP. I SAVE MY MINT THAT WAY. I CAN'T DRINK ENOUGH MOJITOS TO USE UP MY HARVEST. WELL, I PROBABLY _CAN_ DRINK THAT MANY BUT IT WOULD BE A BAD IDEA.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The ice cube tray with a little water will give you proportional amounts.  Once frozen, cubes can go in zip loc freezer bag.


YOU MEAN JUST ENOUGH WATER TO COVER THE ZEST, RIGHT?

----------


## Suzanimal

I'VE BEEN REALLY BUSY PRACTICING LIFESKILLS THIS PAST WEEK.

I FOUND A CHAIR FOR MY VANITY AT THE GAY THRIFT STORE. I KNEW THE GAYS WOULD HAVE JUST WHAT I WANTED. I ALSO PICKED UP A FEW OF THE FREE GAY PUBLICATIONS TO SEND MY BROTHERS IN THE MAIL. I PUT THEM ON MAILING LISTS FOR DIAPER FETISH CATALOGS BUT I THINK THEY CANCELED THEM. 

I HAD A POOL PARTY FOR MY SON'S BIRTHDAY (MY BABY IS 17!!!). I HATE THOSE PARTIES. I HAVE TO STAY AROUND TO KEEP AN EYE ON THEM BUT BE INVISIBLE BECAUSE I'M NOT COOL. AND I WENT TO THE LAKE AND KAYAKED. IN ALL MY TRAVELS, I STILL HAVEN'T COME ACROSS MY TRUE SELF. I'M GOING TO VISIT MY MOM (SHE WANTS ME TO THREAD HER SEWING MACHINE) AND GOING TO A SURPRISE BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR AN OLD MAN I DRINK WITH NEXT WEEK - MAYBE MY TRUE SELF IS IN ONE OF THOSE PLACES. SPEAKING OF THE PARTY, I BARELY KNOW THIS MAN AND WAS KINDA SURPRISED TO GET AN INVITATION. HE LIVES NEXT DOOR TO MY GIRLFRIEND'S LAKE HOUSE AND I DRINK BEER WITH HIM WHEN I GO KAYAKING. HE'S A CRUSTY OLD FART BUT HE MAKES ME LAUGH SO I'M GOIN'. PLUS, HIS FRIEND VAN WHO HE INTRODUCED ME TO HAS A CRAZY BIPOLAR WIFE WHO HAS "EPISODES" AND I'M HOPING TO GET A CHANCE TO TALK TO HER. I HEARD SHE'S FROM LOUISIANA SO SHE OUGHT TO BE ENTERTAINING. I'M TRYING TO CONVINCE MR ANIMAL TO GO WITH ME BUT HE THINKS IT'S WEIRD. WE GOT AN INVITE, IT'S NOT LIKE I'M PARTY CRASHING. NOW I'VE GOTTA THINK OF A GOOD GIFT FOR DOUGLAS. I'M DEFINITELY GIVING HIM A CASE OF BEER AND I'M THINKING OF ONE OF THOSE DRINKING HATS. HE HAS TO HOLD ON TO SOMETHING WHEN HE'S WALKING AND CAN'T CARRY HIS BEER AND WALK. PLUS, HE'S BALD AND HAD SOME CANCER REMOVED FROM HIS HEAD SO HE WEARS A HAT ALL THE TIME. HE SHOWED ME THE SPOT, IT'S KINDA GROSS.

----------


## Suzanimal

THIS HAT WOULD BE PERFECT. IT HAS A MIC AND A SIREN FOR EMERGENCIES.

----------


## Carlybee

Lifeskill: trying to launch a business while working full time. I may have some clients though. I need a new laptop.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Lifeskill: trying to launch a business while working full time. I may have some clients though. I need a new laptop.


I'M CONSIDERING A NEW LAPTOP TOO-JUST FOR GRAPHICS WORK. LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND A GOOD DEAL ON ONE AND WHERE. I'LL WANT TO CHECK IT OUT TO SEE IF THEY HAVE A RIG I CAN USE IN MY STUDIO.  ~HUGS~

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: ADULTING-SPECIFICALLY, GROCERY SHOPPING. BORING BUT NECESSARY. SMART&FINAL DIDN'T HAVE MY FAVOURITE EGG BRAND, SO I HAVE TO GO TO WALLY WORLD LATER.  /SADZ

----------


## euphemia

Hubs and I are now on the overnight oatmeal bandwagon.  Yum.

----------


## Carlybee

> I'M CONSIDERING A NEW LAPTOP TOO-JUST FOR GRAPHICS WORK. LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND A GOOD DEAL ON ONE AND WHERE. I'LL WANT TO CHECK IT OUT TO SEE IF THEY HAVE A RIG I CAN USE IN MY STUDIO.  ~HUGS~


I can't afford a pricey one..maybe a refurbished one...my poor old Toshiba bit the dust.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I can't afford a pricey one..maybe a refurbished one...my poor old Toshiba bit the dust.


I CAN'T GO PRICEY EITHER.  GOTTA KEEP IT IN THE BALLPARK OF 100 FRNs.

----------


## Carlybee

> I CAN'T GO PRICEY EITHER.  GOTTA KEEP IT IN THE BALLPARK OF 100 FRNs.


EBay has some pretty cheap refurbished ones.

----------


## Suzanimal

MY LIFESKILL FOR YESTERDAY WAS DRIVING AND SHOPPING.

I PICKED UP MAMA AND IT TOOK ME OVER 2 HOURS TO GET TO HER HOUSE. THE ONLY BAD TRAFFIC I HIT WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE BECAUSE THEY WERE DOING ROADWORK (I DIDN'T ACTUALLY SEE ANY ROAD WORKERS, JUST CLOSED LANES FOR NO REASON) AND THEY HAD THE SPEED LIMIT AT 35 AND COPS SITTING ABOUT A MILE APART HITTING PEOPLE WITH RADAR GUNS.  THIRTY FIVE $#@!ING MILES AN HOUR!!! I SWEAR THROUGH THIS 15 MILE STRETCH THERE IS NOTHING. NO BUSINESSES, NO HOMES, NOTHING AND THE SPEED LIMIT IS 35?!!! 

AFTER WE FINALLY GOT THERE WE HAD A BANNER TIME AT THE OUTLET. MAMA GOT 2 NEW JEANS SHE WANTED (EIGHTY'S ZIPPER ANKLE PANTS) AT WHBM AND A FEW NEW THINGS AT LOFT. I FOUND A SWEATER AT LOFT I WANTED IN THE SPRING BUT IT WAS 60.00 AND YESTERDAY, IT WAS 17.99 WITH AN EXTRA 40% OFF. PLUS, I SCORED A PAIR OF SWEET SHADES. I ALSO SAW A BULL KIDS RIDE AND JUMPED ON IT. I HAD MOM TAKE MY PIC BUT IT SUCKED BECAUSE SHE TOOK SO LONG TO TAKE IT AND WHEN SHE FINALLY DID, I WAS BITCHING ABOUT HER TAKING SO LONG AND LOST MY FUNNY POSE. I CONVINCED HER TO GET ON IT AND I TOOK HER PIC AND TEXTED IT TO A FEW PEOPLE. SHE TOLD ME I COULD IF I ALSO TEXTED MY PIC, I TOLD HER I TEXTED BOTH OF THEM BUT I DIDN'T. I ONLY TEXTED HERS.  THAT WHAT SHE GETS FOR NOT MAKING ME HER FAVORITE CHILD AND FOR TAKING TOO LONG.

I WENT HOME A DIFFERENT WAY BECAUSE I HAD TO RUN BY THE LEGO STORE TO DO MY WONDER WOMAN ADULT BUILD. SHE'S AWESOME BUT HARD. I ALSO GOT THE WORKER WHO HELPED ME DO THE BUILD TO FEEL UP THE MINIFIG PACKS AND FIND ME A ROCKET BOY. MY SON WAS SAYING HE COULD DO IT BUT LAST TIME HE TRIED WE ENDED UP CORN MAN. HE'S COOL BUT I WAS GOING FOR THE ROCKET BOY.

OH, AND ON THE WAY FROM MY MOM'S TO THE LEGO STORE, THERE WAS ONE PATCH OF TRAFFIC THAT WAS REALLY BAD. I NOTICED EVERYONE WAS GETTING IN THE LEFT LANE AND THOUGHT MAYBE THERE WAS AN ACCIDENT OR A LANE CLOSURE. WHEN I SAW WHAT IT WAS, I COULDN'T BELIEVE IT. THERE WAS A FANCY NEW BMW SUV DRIVING ON A FLAT TIRE WITH IT'S HAZARD LIGHTS ON IN THE RIGHT LANE. NOT JUST TO GET  OUT OF THE ROAD, EITHER. WE WERE IN FRONT OF A SHOPPING AREA AND THERE WERE TONS OF PLACES TO PULL OFF THE ROAD. THIS GUY WAS JUST DRIVING ALONG ON HIS RIM. O_o I SAW HIM GO AT LEAST A 1/2 MILE ON THAT RIM BEFORE HE TURNED ON ANOTHER STREET AND I COULDN'T SEE HIM ANYMORE. I RECKON THAT'S GOING TO BE AN EXPENSIVE FLAT TIRE.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS 

TAILGATING AND CONCERTING

TAILGATING WAS A SUCCESS. I NOTICED QUITE A FEW PEOPLE SHOWED UP EARLY (TO BEAT TRAFFIC) WITH NO FOOD OR COCKTAILS AND THERE'S NO PLACE IN WALKING DISTANCE TO BUY THEM. I TOLD MR ANIMAL IF I HAD KNOWN THERE'D BE SO MANY, I WOULD'VE SET UP A "LEMONADE" STAND.

I MADE SOME FRIENDS TAILGATING. JANE AND SCOTT. I TALKED TO JANE AT THE PORTA POTTIES AND FOUND OUT THEY DIDN'T HAVE CHAIRS SO I INVITED THEM TO OUR EXTRAS. I DIDN'T NOTICE SCOTT WAS MISSING A HAND RIGHT AWAY AND COULDN'T STOP LOOKING AT IT WHEN I FINALLY DID. IT APPEARED TO BE A BIRTH DEFECT BECAUSE HE HAD A LITTLE THUMB. HE WAS GOOD WITH THAT LITTLE THUMB, TOO. I SAW HIM OPEN HIS CAR DOOR WITH IT. IN MY DEFENSE, IT WAS HARD NOT TO LOOK AT IT BECAUSE HE WAS AN ANIMATED TALKER (I SUSPECT HE WAS ITALIAN) AND KEPT WAVING AROUND BECAUSE HE HAD TO HOLD HIS BEER WITH HIS GOOD HAND. 

JOAN JETT WAS AWESOME. SHE OPENED FOR BOSTON. DON'T HATE ME FOR THIS BUT I DON'T CARE FOR BOSTON. FOR THE FIRST HALF OF THEIR SET, MR ANIMAL EXPLAINED HOW POPULAR THEY WERE BEFORE MY TIME AND ABOUT HOW THEY INVENTED SOME KIND OF FOOT PEDAL. HE SWORE I WOULD ENJOY THEM MORE WHEN THEY GOT TO THEIR MORE POPULAR SONGS. I COULDN'T TELL THE DIFFERENCE BECAUSE THEIR MUSIC ALL SOUNDS THE SAME TO ME. O_o ABOUT 10 MINUTES BEFORE THE SHOW WAS OVER, MR ANIMAL FINALLY AGREED ALL THE MUSIC SOUNDED THE SAME AND THOUGHT IT WOULD BE MORE FUN TO BEAT TRAFFIC THAN LISTEN TO ANOTHER BOSTON SONG.

I DID MEET THE GA BOOMHAUER AT THE SHOW. I DECIDED I WANTED A CIGARETTE AND SAW A MAN STANDING ALONE SO I WENT AND BUMMED ONE OFF OF HIM. USUALLY, IT'S AN ICEBREAKER AND I END UP MEETING SOMEONE FUN TO CHAT WITH. I LISTENED TO THIS GUY FOR 10 MINUTES AND I ONLY UNDERSTOOD 4 WORDS - JOURNEY, ASIA, IRON MAIDEN. I HAD NO IDEA WHAT THE $#@! WE WERE TALKING ABOUT. LUCKILY, HE SPOTTED HIS FRIEND, "HODOR" (I THINK THAT'S WHAT HE SAID) AND GAVE ME AN OUT. MR ANIMAL SHOWED UP JUST IN TIME TO HEAR SOME OF HIS GIBBERISH AND TOLD ME I DESERVED THE SOCIAL DISCOMFORT FOR BEING A BUM. I'M A SHAMELESS CIGARETTE BUM.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL FOR TODAY -  TETANUS SCARE

THE STORY STARTS ON MONDAY. I WAS CLEANING AND DECIDED TO REARRANGE THE SHELVING UNIT IN MY BEDROOM. WELL, THE SHELVES HAVE THESE LITTLE L BRACKETS AND TWO SCREWS. I'M TRYING TO GET IN THE SCREW ON THE BOTTOM OF THE SHELF (I'M SCREWING UPSIDE DOWN) AND THE SCREW WAS BEING A BITCH SO I'M PRESSING REALLY AND THE SCREWDRIVER SLIPS AND I STAB MYSELF IN THE FACE. I KNEW I WAS HURT BECAUSE I COULDN'T EVEN YELL. (MY MAMA USED TO SAY IF YOU CAN YELL, YOU MUST NOT BE TOO BADLY HURT) SERIOUSLY, I ALMOST LOST MY EYE. I ENDED UP WITH AN INCH CUT UNDER MY EYE AND A SHINER. I FREAKED OUT BECAUSE I DON'T WANT A SCAR AND THE INTERNET TELLS ME TO KEEP VASELINE ON IT TO PREVENT SCARRING. IT APPEARED TO BE HEALING SO I THINK I'M FINE.

YESTERDAY THE LYMPH NODES ON THE LEFT SIDE OF MY NECK GET REALLY SWOLLEN AND THE LEFT SIDE OF MY FACE SEEMED PUFFY SO I THINK I MAY HAVE A LITTLE SWIMMERS EAR OR SOMETHING GOING ON AND TAKE SOME ADVIL AND SOME EAR DROPS. WELL, THIS MORNING IT WAS WORSE AND MY EYE WAS HURTING. I'M THINKING MAYBE A SINUS INFECTION SO I CALL THE DOCTOR. HE LOOKS ME OVER AND SAYS MY EARS AND SINUSES ARE FINE BUT MY NODES ARE DEFINITELY SWOLLEN AND SOME GLANDS WERE SWOLLEN. THEN HE ASKED ABOUT MY CUT AND I TOLD HIM ABOUT THE SCREWDRIVER AND HE THINKS I HAVE THE BEGINNINGS OF AN INFECTION (HE SUSPECTED MY SCREWDRIVER WAS PRETTY DIRTY) AND NOTICES MY TETANUS IS OUTDATED. ANYWAY, HE GIVES ME A BOOSTER, AN ANTIBIOTIC, AND TELLS ME TO KEEP THE VASELINE OFF OF IT. HE SAYS IT CAN TRAP BACTERIA IN THE WOUND. 

THE WORST PART IS - HE TELLS ME TO STAY OUT OF THE LAKE FOR A WEEK AND NO DRINKING. I'M SUPPOSE TO GO TOMORROW. I THINK I'LL GO TO THE OLD MAN BIRTHDAY PARTY AND IF I KEEP MY FACE OUT OF THE WATER, I SHOULD BE FINE. AS FAR AS THE DRINKING GOES, HE DIDN'T WANT ME DRINKING ON THE ANTIBIOTIC BUT WHEN I EXPLAINED THAT I PLANNED ON DRINKING SELECT 55 AND THAT IT TAKES 55 OF THEM TO GET A BUZZ, HE TOLD ME I COULD HAVE A FEW BUT NOT TO GET REMOTELY CLOSE TO 55.

BTW, I BOUGHT THE OLD MAN A CASE OF LITE, A HAIRBRUSH AND SHOWER CAP (HE'S BALD) AND GAVE HIM A FRAME WITH MY PIC IN IT. MY BROTHER GAVE EVERYONE A FRAMED 11 X 17 OF HIMSELF ONE YEAR FOR CHRISTMAS AND I THOUGHT THAT WAS PRETTY FUNNY SO WHEN I'M NOT SURE WHAT TO GIVE PEOPLE. I JUST STICK A PIC OF MYSELF IN A FRAME. THEY USUALLY LAUGH.

----------


## euphemia

That BMW:  New high-end cars don't come with spares.  That's what people buy when they have more money than sense.  Dude probably didn't buy the roadside package.  Not smart.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> LIFESKILL FOR TODAY -  TETANUS SCARE.


THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR SCREWING UPSIDE DOWN!

----------


## Suzanimal

> That BMW:  New high-end cars don't come with spares.  That's what people buy when they have more money than sense.  Dude probably didn't buy the roadside package.  Not smart.


WE HAVE A BMW. THEY MAY NOT BE SENSIBLE BUT I HAVE TO ADMIT, THEY'RE FUN AS HELL TO DRIVE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR SCREWING UPSIDE DOWN!


MR A SAID I SHOULD LEAVE THAT TO THE PROFESSIONALS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> MR A SAID I SHOULD LEAVE THAT TO THE PROFESSIONALS.


MR ANIMAL IS RIGHT. TELL YOUR LADY FRIENDS THEIR HUSBANDS ARE ALWAYS RIGHT. WE NEED TO GET THIS INTO WOMENS' 'HEADS EN MASSE BEFORE I FIND A WIFE. IT'LL MAKE LIFE A LOT EASIER.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: BURPING. I ATE TOO FAST THIS MORNING AND GULPED SOME AIR. SO NOW I KEEP BURPING. KURWA.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL: BURPING. I ATE TOO FAST THIS MORNING AND GULPED SOME AIR. SO NOW I KEEP BURPING. KURWA.


I CAN BURP THE ABC'S.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I CAN BURP THE ABC'S.


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A HANDY LIFESKILL.I'M NOT NATURALLY GOOD AT BURPING LOUDOR ENUNCIATING WHILE BURPING, SO I'D APPRECIATE SOME ANIMALLESSONS TOGET IT.  BOBBY CASTO WAS REALLY GOOD AT IT THO. EVERYONE WAS JEALOUS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THAT SOUNDS LIKE A HANDY LIFESKILL.I'M NOT NATURALLY GOOD AT BURPING LOUDOR ENUNCIATING WHILE BURPING, SO I'D APPRECIATE SOME ANIMALLESSONS TOGET IT.  BOBBY CASTO WAS REALLY GOOD AT IT THO. EVERYONE WAS JEALOUS.


CAN'T BE TAUGHT. YOU HAVE TO BE BORN WITH THE GIFT. KINDA LIKE THE ABILITY TO MAKE FAKE ARM PIT FARTS AND WHISTLE WITH YOUR FINGERS IN YOUR MOUTH. I CAN'T DO EITHER OF THOSE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> CAN'T BE TAUGHT. YOU HAVE TO BE BORN WITH THE GIFT. KINDA LIKE THE ABILITY TO MAKE FAKE ARM PIT FARTS AND WHISTLE WITH YOUR FINGERS IN YOUR MOUTH. I CAN'T DO EITHER OF THOSE.


OIC. I'M DECENT WITH ARMPIT FARTS, BUT NEVERCOULD DO THAT SORT OF WHISTLING.  I'VE TRIED FOR SURE)

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL

I LOOKED FOR DANKE. LOTS OF HITS ON PINTEREST. I HAD NO IDEA HE WAS CRAFTY.

A DANKE WINE BOTTLE DECORATION.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL
> 
> I LOOKED FOR DANKE. LOTS OF HITS ON PINTEREST. I HAD NO IDEA HE WAS CRAFTY.
> 
> A DANKE WINE BOTTLE DECORATION.


HIS NAME MEANS "THANK YOU" IN GERMAN, SO IT'S PRETTY POPULAR. THE PHRASE "DANKE FUR ALLES" MEANS "THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING".

----------


## Suzanimal

> HIS NAME MEANS "THANK YOU" IN GERMAN, SO IT'S PRETTY POPULAR. THE PHRASE "DANKE FUR ALLES" MEANS "THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING".


WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


SCREWGLE TRANSLATE IS USELESS.

THANKS FOR THE SUPERDUPER DIDDLING?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


They're mostly gibberish words-they mean the same as in English, except for Danke.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

WRT LIFESKILLS-CONTINUING WORK ON VECTOR HAIR ILLUSTRATION TOADY. IT'S A TRICKY ONE. THERE'S NO ONE WAY TO DO IT, SO I'M EXPERIMENTING A LOT. ALSO, PAYING BILLS.

----------


## TheTexan

> They're mostly gibberish words-they mean the same as in English, except for Danke.


Diddl is a cartoon, presumably about diddling

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Diddl is a cartoon, presumably about diddling


Who'dathunkit?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diddl
*Diddl*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Diddl* is a German comic strip created by German artist Thomas Goletz in 1990.[1][2] Diddl is a white Jumping Mouse, with big ears[3] and large pink-soled feet[3] allowing him to jump large distances. Diddl and his friends are featured on various sorts of products such as stationery and collectibles, and also in a range of plush dolls and toys manufactured by Depesche.[4]
In Austria, Diddl was a highly popular cartoon character, together with its host of characters.[5]
*List of characters[edit]*The series' characters reside in the fictional 'Cheesecakeland', where the soil, rocks and walls are made of cheese but otherwise seems very similar to Earth with deserts, rivers, and even a moon.

*Diddl*: Main character of the series.*Diddlina*: Diddl's girlfriend, who is also a jumping mouse.*Mimihops*: A fox rabbit and friend of Diddl.*Pimboli*: A cuddly teddy bear and friend of Diddl.*Ackaturbo*: A raven and friend of Diddl.*Bibombl*: A setter and friend of Diddl.*Milimits*: A tigertail kitten and friend of Diddl.*Tiplitaps*: A turtle and friend of Diddl.*Wollywell & Vanillivi*: Two angora goats and friends of Diddl.*Galupy*: A horse and friend of Diddl.*The Frog Brothers*: Three frogs, who are the antagonists in the series.*Simsaly*: a fairy and friend of Diddlina; she also has a glow bee friend called Dimndamn

----------


## Suzanimal

> SCREWGLE TRANSLATE IS USELESS.
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPERDUPER DIDDLING?





> Diddl is a cartoon, presumably about diddling


DO YOU THINK DANKE IS SO SUPERDUPER AT DIDDLING THAT HE GETS THANK YOU CARDS? OR DO YOU THINK HE MAKES THEM HIMSELF AND POSTS THEM ON PINTEREST TO ATTRACT THE LADIES?

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL DARKNESS...

LOST POWER FOR AN HOUR LAST NIGHT. NO ONE HOME BUT ME AND THE DOGE. BY THE SOUND OF HIS SNORING, HE DIDN'T SEEM TO MIND. I PONDERED THE MEANING OF LIFE AND ATE THE LAST OF THE PEANUT BUTTER - TWO BIG SPOONS OF CREAMY AND ONE BIG SPOON PLUS A GOOD SCRAPING OF CRUNCHY. I HADN'T FIGURED OUT WHICH WAS PEANUT BETTER BEFORE POWER WAS RESTORED SO I ADDED BOTH TO MY GROCERY LIST AND DECIDED I WOULD CONDUCT A BLIND CRUNCHY VS CREAMY TASTE TEST ON A LATER DATE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: TRYING TO PROVIDE THERAPY FOR THETEXAN. HE'S EVADING SO FAR. FEAR OF FACING HIS INNER SELF, I THINK.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL

RUNNING ERRANDS. I'M POOPED. I HATE ERRANDS. I LIKE GOING PLACES BUT I HATE FEELING LIKE I _HAVE_ TO GO SOMEWHERE. ANYWAY, WE NEEDED FOOD AND I HAD TO RETURN SOME SHAMPOO I BOUGHT AT ULTA. 

OH, THE BOYS DECIDED THEY WANTED A REAL HAIRSTYLE. MY HUSBAND IS FINE AT BUZZ CUTS BUT HE CAN'T REALLY BLEND THE BACK SO IT LOOKS LIKE THEY HAVE GOOFY BOWL CUTS HALF THE TIME. ANYWAY, THEY PICKED A BARBER SHOP IN TOWN AND ASKED ME TO GO WITH THEM TO HELP THEM DECIDE WHAT KIND OF CUT TO GET SO I DID. IT WAS SO CUTE. MY OLDEST EVEN GOT A SHAVE. HE THOUGHT IT WAS SOMETHING EVERY MAN SHOULD DO ONCE IN HIS LIFE. MY YOUNGEST (17) ASKED FOR A SHAVE AND THE BARBER JUST LOOKED AT ME AND GRINNED. THE KID HAS BARELY ANY FACIAL HAIR AND WHAT HE HAS IS SO WHITE, YA CAN'T EVEN SEE IT. HE DOESN'T EVEN HAVE THE MILK MUSTACHE THING GOING ON, JUST A FEW BEARD LOOKING HAIRS AROUND HIS EARS. 

THEY SAID THE PROFESSIONAL CUTS MADE THEM FEEL GROWN UP BUT THEY DIDN'T LIKE PAYING FOR IT. THE HAIRCUTS WERE 17.00 AND THE SHAVE WAS 25.00.

----------


## euphemia

DAY OFF LIFESKILL:  DIY MANI PEDI AND FRANZIA MOSCATO.  PAMPERING ALL. DAY. LONG.

----------


## Suzanimal

> DAY OFF LIFESKILL:  DIY MANI PEDI AND FRANZIA MOSCATO.  PAMPERING ALL. DAY. LONG.


NICE. I JUST BOUGHT ONE OF THOSE BATTERY OPERATED CALLOUS SANDERS AND A FOOT BATH. I CAN'T WAIT TO TRY IT.

WHAT COLOR DID YOU PAINT YOUR TOES? MY FAVORITE COLOR IS A RED BY WET AND WILD. I'M SO AFRAID THEY'RE GOING TO DISCONTINUE IT, I'VE STOCKPILED LIKE 10 BOTTLES OF IT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: HAGGLING WITH INSURANCE PEOPLE. APPARENTLY THE CHECK FOR MY DENTAL INSURANCE GOT LOST IN THE MAIL. I CALLED AND TOLD THE LADY I NEVER GOT MY CARD. SHE SAID SHE COULDN'T FIND THE FORM AND CHECK I MAILED A MONTH AGO. FFS. NOW I'VE GOT TO DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN. :P ADULTING IS OFTEN NOT FUN, SUZ.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> DO YOU THINK DANKE IS SO SUPERDUPER AT DIDDLING THAT HE GETS THANK YOU CARDS? OR DO YOU THINK HE MAKES THEM HIMSELF AND POSTS THEM ON PINTEREST TO ATTRACT THE LADIES?


POSTED ON GRINDR MAYBE...

----------


## specsaregood

At the night out cop event tonight, my boy was waiting in line while i watched from a bit away.  A cop tried to give him a baseball card thing and asked him his name.  He immediately replied, "i cant talk to you without my daddy.". He turned around and walked away over to me.   lifeskillz he has them.

----------


## euphemia

> =WHAT COLOR DID YOU PAINT YOUR TOES? MY FAVORITE COLOR IS A RED BY WET AND WILD. I'M SO AFRAID THEY'RE GOING TO DISCONTINUE IT, I'VE STOCKPILED LIKE 10 BOTTLES OF IT.


Toes:  China Glaze Shocking Pink. 
Fingernails:  At Vase Value (Tiffany Blue)

----------


## Danke

> NICE. I JUST BOUGHT ONE OF THOSE BATTERY OPERATED CALLOUS SANDERS AND A FOOT BATH. I CAN'T WAIT TO TRY IT.
> 
> WHAT COLOR DID YOU PAINT YOUR TOES? MY FAVORITE COLOR IS A RED BY WET AND WILD. I'M SO AFRAID THEY'RE GOING TO DISCONTINUE IT, I'VE STOCKPILED LIKE 10 BOTTLES OF IT.



Fascinating, as usual...

----------


## Danke

> LIFESKILL DARKNESS...
> 
> LOST POWER FOR AN HOUR LAST NIGHT. NO ONE HOME BUT ME AND THE DOGE. BY THE SOUND OF HIS SNORING, HE DIDN'T SEEM TO MIND. I PONDERED THE MEANING OF LIFE AND ATE THE LAST OF THE PEANUT BUTTER - TWO BIG SPOONS OF CREAMY AND ONE BIG SPOON PLUS A GOOD SCRAPING OF CRUNCHY. I HADN'T FIGURED OUT WHICH WAS PEANUT BETTER BEFORE POWER WAS RESTORED SO I ADDED BOTH TO MY GROCERY LIST AND DECIDED I WOULD CONDUCT A BLIND CRUNCHY VS CREAMY TASTE TEST ON A LATER DATE.



Cliffhanger...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Fascinating, as usual...





> Cliffhanger...


SORRY, I GUESS I DON'T HAVE ANY COOL WET DREAMS ABOUT JULES TO SHARE LIKE YOU DO.

----------


## Danke

> SORRY, I GUESS I DON'T HAVE ANY COOL WET DREAMS ABOUT JULES TO SHARE LIKE YOU DO.


DEFRIENDED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

O, KURWA! SUCH DRAMA!  ON THE NEXT EPISODE OF "DAYS OF OUR RPFS"...WILL @Suzanimal FIND A WAY TO REFRIEND DANKE? PERHAPS WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM ADMIN?

----------


## Danke

> O, KURWA! SUCH DRAMA!  ON THE NEXT EPISODE OF "DAYS OF OUR RPFS"...WILL @Suzanimal FIND A WAY TO REFRIEND DANKE? PERHAPS WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM ADMIN?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


LOLOL!!!:CLASSIC. MAKE SURE YOUR BOYFRIEND EDDIE DOESN'T FIND OUT YOU POSTED THAT. HE DOESN'T HAVE AS GOOD A SENSE OF HUMOUR ABOUT HIMSELF AS YOU DO.  POOR DELICATE MEXICAN FLOWER.

----------


## Carlybee

lifeskill...babysitting until 2:30 am...fortunately they are sleeping..but then I get to drive home.

----------


## Danke

> LOLOL!!!:CLASSIC. MAKE SURE YOUR BOYFRIEND EDDIE DOESN'T FIND OUT YOU POSTED THAT. HE DOESN'T HAVE AS GOOD A SENSE OF HUMOUR ABOUT HIMSELF AS YOU DO.  POOR DELICATE MEXICAN FLOWER.


HB discovers new internet word.  "Kurwa". But sources say his dick still tastes like $#@!.

----------


## Anti Federalist

HAD TO GO FIND A PICTURE OF THE FROG BROTHERS.

----------


## Suzanimal

> O, KURWA! SUCH DRAMA!  ON THE NEXT EPISODE OF "DAYS OF OUR RPFS"...WILL @Suzanimal FIND A WAY TO REFRIEND DANKE? PERHAPS WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM ADMIN?


OH, IT DOESN'T BOTHER ME. BESIDES, IF I DIDN'T POST MY GIBBERISH WHAT WOULD DANKE AND TIMOSEMEN DO WITH THEIR FREE TIME? 

LIFESKILL...
_BE WHO YOU ARE AND SAY WHAT YOU FEEL BECAUSE THOSE WHO MATTER DON'T MIND AND THOSE WHO MIND DON'T MATTER._ ~ DR SEUSS

----------


## oyarde

YESTERDAY I WENT TO VIEW ONE OF MY RIVERS ( THE OHIO ) AND WENT AHEAD AND CROSSED TO THE OTHER SIDE AND WENT DOWN PAST OKALONA  DOWN TO RED BOILING SPRINGS TO THE DONOHO HOTEL NEXT TO THE CLOYD HOTEL WHICH IS ABOUT THE SOUTHERN MOST TIP OF MY HUNTING GROUNDS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HB discovers new internet word.  "Kurwa". But sources say his dick still tastes like $#@!.


ACTUALLY, KURWA IS POLISH, NOT WEBBERNETISH. IT'S ALSO USED IN RUSSIAN, SPELT "КУРВА". IDR ALL THE OTHER SLAVIC LANGUAGES THAT USE KURWA, BUT THERE ARE OTHERS. YOUR MOM ALWAYS RAVED ABOUT THE TASTE OF MY DICK. IDK WTF YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: PREPARING AND COOKING SPINACH LASAGNA AND TEACHING DANKE SLAVICISMS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> OH, IT DOESN'T BOTHER ME. BESIDES, IF I DIDN'T POST MY GIBBERISH WHAT WOULD DANKE AND TIMOSEMEN DO WITH THEIR FREE TIME? 
> 
> LIFESKILL...
> _BE WHO YOU ARE AND SAY WHAT YOU FEEL BECAUSE THOSE WHO MATTER DON'T MIND AND THOSE WHO MIND DON'T MATTER._ ~ DR SEUSS


DR SEUSS WAS A GREAT SAGE.  DID HE LEAVE BEHIND ANY DISCIPLES TO CARRY ON HIS LEGACY?

----------


## Suzanimal

> DR SEUSS WAS A GREAT SAGE.  DID HE LEAVE BEHIND ANY DISCIPLES TO CARRY ON HIS LEGACY?


THING 1 AND THING 2

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THING 1 AND THING 2


 DO THEY HAVE WEBBERNET SITES?

----------


## oyarde

SPENT THE LAST TWO AFTERNOONS MOWING AND WEEDEATING .SUPPOSED TO CLOSE ON THE BRICK FARMHOUSE ON THE FAMILY FARM WEEK FROM TOMORROW . I PUT THE HOUSE AND THREE ACRES UP FOR SALE FEW WEEKS AGO , GOT AN OFFER THE DAY IT WENT UP AND ACCEPTED.TODAY MIGHT BE THE LAST TIME I EVER MOW IT.I AM KEEPING THE REST BUT IT IS FIELD & WOODS SO NO MORE MOWING THERE .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> DO THEY HAVE WEBBERNET SITES?


ANSWER MY QUESTION,YOU NAUGHTY @Suzanimal , YOU! :P

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: GROCERY SHOPPING AND FLIRTING WITH BEAUTIFUL RUSSIAN GIRL ABOUT MY AGE. ALSO HELPING DANKE COPE WITH HAVING AN ENORMOUS CRUSH ON ME EVEN THOUGH I'M NOT INTERESTED. HE'S TAKING IT HARD.

----------


## Danke

> LIFESKILLS: GROCERY SHOPPING AND FLIRTING WITH BEAUTIFUL RUSSIAN GIRL ABOUT MY AGE. ALSO HELPING DANKE COPE WITH HAVING AN ENORMOUS CRUSH ON ME EVEN THOUGH I'M NOT INTERESTED. HE'S TAKING IT HARD.


YOU NEED HELP.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YOU NEED HELP.


THIS IS TRUE. I'VE TRIED ENLISTING SUZ AND SHE CAN'T HELP ME DEAL WITH YOU EITHER. THE INJUN IS ALWAYS TOO BUSY OR DRUNK, SO IDK WHAT TO DO WITH YOU...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TODAY...RETURNING LIBRARY MATERIALS. THEY'VE AUTOMATED THE DROPBOX!  NOW YOU HAVE TO ALIGN THE MATERIALS JUST RIGHT SO THE MACHINE CAN YANK THEM UP. THEN IT SPITS OUT A RECEIPT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: DOING LAUNDRY(BORING ADULTING) AND TRANSLATING RUSSIAN NEWS ARTICLES FOR MY BLOG.

----------


## oyarde

YESTERDAY I PUT SOME NEW HINGES ON ONE OF THE HEN HOUSE DOORS .THOSE HAVE GOTTEN EXPENSIVE . I HAD NOT BOUGHT ANY IN AWHILE BECAUSE I HAD SOME OLD USED ONES I HAD BEEN USING . I FINALLY USED ALL OF THOSE . I THINK THESE COST OVER TWICE WHAT I LAST PAID.

----------


## Hippony

> SORRY GUYS NO FREE TIME!  I AM BUSY DEVELOPING LIFE SKILLS TO ENTER THE JOB MARKET AND BE A PRODUCTIVE MEMBER OF SOCIETY/GOOD DRONE.
> 
> SUCH AS CALLIGRAPHY



Nice!! I wanna see more of your sample job

----------


## oyarde

> THING 1 AND THING 2


THEY COULD WORK FOR ME

----------


## oyarde

MY OLD ALUMINUM STARCRAFT BOAT I HAD PARKED BEHIND THE BARN ON THE FARM WAS STOLEN IN JAN. TODAY WHILE DRIVING DOWN THE HIGHWAY TO THE DUMP I SAW IT FOR SALE ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD . I KNOW THE GUY WHO HAD IT FOR SALE HE JUST BUYS STUFF ALL THE TIME FOR RESALE , I ALSO KNOW WHO TOOK IT . SO I WORKED OUT A DEAL WHERE I BOUGHT MY BOAT BACK FOR 100 FRNS . I PUT 20 DOWN SINCE I ONLY HAD 65 OR SO IN MUH POCKET AND GO PICK IT UP TOMORROW OR THE NEXT DAY AND PAY THE REST .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS- 1) FIXING THE HOME NETWORK AFTER IT CRASHED FOR NO DAMN REASON 2) BYZANTINE CHANT-THIS ONE IS REALLY HARD! 3) GROCERY SHOPPING 4) PAYING BILLS 5) MOAR RUSSIAN TRANSLATION

----------


## Carlybee

Lifeskill..trying to get through this effing work week...still not completely caught up from being off due to Harvey. My sister decided to come down and do relief work which means now I get to have company when I really just want to sleep..not caught up on that either.

----------


## Danke

> MY OLD ALUMINUM STARCRAFT BOAT I HAD PARKED BEHIND THE BARN ON THE FARM WAS STOLEN IN JAN. TODAY WHILE DRIVING DOWN THE HIGHWAY TO THE DUMP I SAW IT FOR SALE ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD . I KNOW THE GUY WHO HAD IT FOR SALE HE JUST BUYS STUFF ALL THE TIME FOR RESALE , I ALSO KNOW WHO TOOK IT . SO I WORKED OUT A DEAL WHERE I BOUGHT MY BOAT BACK FOR 100 FRNS . I PUT 20 DOWN SINCE I ONLY HAD 65 OR SO IN MUH POCKET AND GO PICK IT UP TOMORROW OR THE NEXT DAY AND PAY THE REST .


Sound just like the Injuns around here, if they see something not being used, they "pick it up."

----------


## oyarde

> Sound just like the Injuns around here, if they see something not being used, they "pick it up."


DUDE THAT TOOK IT IS AN OLD , BALD WHITE GUY WITH METH SORES FROM UP NORTH . HE IS HIDING NOW BUT I HAVE TRACKED DOWN. NOT EVEN GOOD FOR A NICE SCALP . NOT SURE THAT I CAN GET MY 100 FRN'S BACK . I CHECKED HIS BANK ACCOUNT AND HE IS OVERDRAWN AND I DO NOT THINK HE OWNS ANYTHING OF VALUE. TYPICAL AMERICAN.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> DUDE THAT TOOK IT IS AN OLD , BALD WHITE GUY WITH METH SORES FROM UP NORTH . HE IS HIDING NOW BUT I HAVE TRACKED DOWN. NOT EVEN GOOD FOR A NICE SCALP . NOT SURE THAT I CAN GET MY 100 FRN'S BACK . I CHECKED HIS BANK ACCOUNT AND HE IS OVERDRAWN AND I DO NOT THINK HE OWNS ANYTHING OF VALUE. TYPICAL AMERICAN.


I'M PRETTY SURE TYPICAL AMERICANS OWNS AT LEAST ONE SOMETHING OF VALUE. THEY JUST HAD TO GO INTO DEBT TO GET IT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

FOUND A RECORDING TO HELP ME WITH MY CHANTING LIFESKILL, WHICH IS A LIFESKILL IN ITSELF.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: MAKING AN APPOINTMENT WITH A JOINT SPECIALIST. PITA, BUT I GOTTA RENEW MY PT RX.

----------


## lilymc

(ATTEMPTED) LIFESKILL: TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO RECORD A NARRATION FOR A NEW VIDEO WHEN MY LAPTOP IS NOT RECOGNIZING THE EXTERNAL MIC AND THE BUILT-IN MIC DOESN'T SOUND VERY CLEAR, ESPECIALLY WHEN MY LAPTOP KEEPS OVERHEATING AND GETTING REALLY LOUD AND NOISY.

----------


## oyarde

> (ATTEMPTED) LIFESKILL: TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO RECORD A NARRATION FOR A NEW VIDEO WHEN MY LAPTOP IS NOT RECOGNIZING THE EXTERNAL MIC… AND THE BUILT-IN MIC DOESN'T SOUND VERY CLEAR, ESPECIALLY WHEN MY LAPTOP KEEPS OVERHEATING AND GETTING REALLY LOUD AND NOISY.


MAYBE @heavenlyboy34 KNOWS SOMETHING THAT MAY HELP .

----------


## lilymc

> MAYBE @heavenlyboy34 KNOWS SOMETHING THAT MAY HELP .


I HOPE SO  BECAUSE I'M NOT SURE WHAT TO DO.  I'M EVEN CONSIDERING HIRING SOMEONE ON FIVERR TO DO THIS RECORDING FOR ME.. (WHICH KIND OF SUCKS, BECAUSE THEN IT WILL BE IN SOMEONE ELSE'S VOICE. BUT BETTER THAN NOTHING.)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> MAYBE @heavenlyboy34 KNOWS SOMETHING THAT MAY HELP .


I DO. @lilymc NEEDS A PROPER EXTERNAL MIC. USB CONDENSOR MIC IS BEST. I'VE BEEN USING A YETI MIC FOR YEARS AND IT STILL WORKS. SOUNDS LIKE SHE'S TRYING TO USE AN OMNIDIRECTIONAL MIC. THEY'RE OKAY FOR LIVE SOUND AND AMBIENT SOUND IN-STUDIO-AND CERTAIN SPEAKER APPLICATIONS AND SO ON...BUT NOT SO MUCH VOICE AND NUANCED INSTRUMENTS.

ETA: YOU MIGHT ALSO LOOK AT REGULAR STUDIO CONDENSOR MICS AND PICK UP A MIC TO USB ADAPTER.

----------


## lilymc

> I DO. @lilymc NEEDS A PROPER EXTERNAL MIC. USB CONDENSOR MIC IS BEST. I'VE BEEN USING A YETI MIC FOR YEARS AND IT STILL WORKS. SOUNDS LIKE SHE'S TRYING TO USE AN OMNIDIRECTIONAL MIC. THEY'RE OKAY FOR LIVE SOUND AND AMBIENT SOUND IN-STUDIO-AND CERTAIN SPEAKER APPLICATIONS AND SO ON...BUT NOT SO MUCH VOICE AND NUANCED INSTRUMENTS.
> 
> ETA: YOU MIGHT ALSO LOOK AT REGULAR STUDIO CONDENSOR MICS AND PICK UP A MIC TO USB ADAPTER.


I HAVE AN ATR2100-USB EXTERNAL MIC. I'M PRETTY SURE THAT IS A CONDENSER MIC?  IT USED TO WORK GREAT, BUT FOR SOME REASON MY LAPTOP IS NO LONGER RECOGNIZING IT.  TY HB!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I HAVE AN ATR2100-USB EXTERNAL MIC. I'M PRETTY SURE THAT IS A CONDENSER MIC?  IT USED TO WORK GREAT, BUT FOR SOME REASON MY LAPTOP IS NO LONGER RECOGNIZING IT.  TY HB!


NAH, THAT'S AN OMNI-DIRECTIONAL MIC. THIS IS WHAT A CONDENSOR MIC LOOKS LIKE:

----------


## heavenlyboy34

THIS IS THE ONE I USE (IT'S MORE EXPENSIVE NAO THAN WHEN I BOUGHT IT)

----------


## lilymc

> NAH, THAT'S AN OMNI-DIRECTIONAL MIC. THIS IS WHAT A CONDENSOR MIC LOOKS LIKE:


OH. WELL, I CAN'T AFFORD TO BUY ANOTHER MIC. THIS ONE HAS NOT EVEN BEEN USED THAT MUCH, AND IT HAS ALWAYS WORKED WELL FOR ME! LIKE I SAID, I MIGHT TRY FIVERR. HOPEFULLY THAT WON'T  TURN OUT TO BE A "YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR" TYPE OF THING.

----------


## opal

LILY - HAVE YOU CHECKED TO SEE IF THE MIC HAS UPDATED DRIVER SOFTWARE?  COULD JUST BE A DRIVER...

----------


## lilymc

> LILY - HAVE YOU CHECKED TO SEE IF THE MIC HAS UPDATED DRIVER SOFTWARE?  COULD JUST BE A DRIVER...


I'M GOING TO CHECK THAT, SOMEONE I WAS TALKING TO ON THE PHONE TONIGHT SAID THAT IT MIGHT BE A DRIVER ISSUE... SO I'LL SEE IF I CAN FIGURE THAT OUT TOMORROW. THANK YOU OPAL!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-EXPERIMENTING WITH DIFFERENT, BUT MORE DIFFICULT METHOD OF WORKING WITH GRADIENT MESH. IT'S WORKING, BUT I WISH THE NORMAL WAY WOULD WORK. :/ ALSO, CONFESSION FOR AN HOUR OR SO.

----------


## Carlybee

Where is Suz?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: TRYING TO FIND A TINY HOUSE TO LIVE IN.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL: TRYING TO FIND A TINY HOUSE TO LIVE IN.


Get a used Airstream..build a deck and an outdoor bathroom.

----------


## euphemia

> Lifeskill..trying to get through this effing work week...still not completely caught up from being off due to Harvey. My sister decided to come down and do relief work which means now I get to have company when I really just want to sleep..not caught up on that either.


Was your sister able to help you get caught up in addition to her community work?

----------


## euphemia

> Where is Suz?


I know.  I'm having a glass of Franzia Pink Moscato and thinking about her.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: BYZANTINE CHANT. REVIEW OF LAST WEEK'S MATERIAL AND BEGINNING A NEW HYMN-"O ALL-LAUDED MARTYRS". ALSO LEARNING MORE ABOUT ISOKRATIA.

----------


## Danke

> LIFESKILL: TRYING TO FIND A TINY HOUSE TO LIVE IN.


Mom's been getting on your nerves again?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Mom's been getting on your nerves again?


CAN'T AFFORD RENT IN THE CITY ANYMORE. APARTMENTS ARE TOO EXPENSIVE.  I'D RATHER PUT THE MONEY TOWARD PAYING OF COLLEGE LOANS AND DEBT. AND SIMPLER LIVING SOUNDS APPEALING.  I'D MOVE INTO ONE OF THE OTHER RPFER'S MOTTHER'S BASEMENTS, BUT ALL OF THEM-INCLUDING YOU-LIVE TOO FAR AWAY.  GO UPSTAIRS AND GIVE UR MOM ~HUGS~ FOR ME.  ~HUGS~

----------


## shakey1

> Can't afford rent in the city anymore. Apartments are too expensive.  I'D RATHER PUT THE MONEY TOWARD PAYING OF COLLEGE LOANS AND DEBT. AND SIMPLER LIVING SOUNDS APPEALING.  I'D MOVE INTO ONVE OF THE OTHER RPFER'S MOTTHER'S BASEMENTS, BUT ALL OF THEM-INCLUDING YOU-LIVE TOO FAR AWAY.  GO UPSTAIRS AND GIVE UR MOM ~HUGS~ FOR ME.  ~HUGS~

----------


## oyarde

I put on some George Thorogood and The Destroyers , a story about house rent blues called One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer .

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I PRESSURE WASHED THE EAST SIDE OF THE HOUSE.

----------


## Carlybee

> Was your sister able to help you get caught up in addition to her community work?



No, it was my job stuff..fairly caught up now. It was just a tiring couple of weeks.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-SUCCESSFULLY FENDED OFF THE DANKE TOADY.  PRACTICED CHANT, GOT A NEW BUS PASS. ALSO CHATTING ON FB WITH MY COMRADE IN THE UK A BIT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-LEARNING SOME NEW BYZANTINE THEORY AND HYMNODY. ALSO GETTING ACQUAINTED WITH THE BUS SYSTEM. IT'S REALLY TERRIBLE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I put on some George Thorogood and The Destroyers , a story about house rent blues called One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer .


JOHN LEE HOOKER WROTE THE SONG, BUT GEORGE THOROGOOD'S VERSION IS MORE FAMOUS.

----------


## oyarde

> JOHN LEE HOOKER WROTE THE SONG, BUT GEORGE THOROGOOD'S VERSION IS MORE FAMOUS.


I GOT ME SOME HOOKER TOO.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL:SETTING UP A NEW PHONE. SINCE IT'S A NEW VERSION OF THE OLD ONE, IT TRANSFERS ALL THE OLD APPS FOR ME AUTOMATICALLY.

----------


## Raginfridus

I haven't purchased the equipment for shortwave receiving yet, I've only been tuning into stations online, but I want to change that and settle on shortwave radio as a hobby. Got any tips where to find equipment, or know about any associations I could join?

----------


## HVACTech

> LIFESKILL:SETTING UP A NEW PHONE. SINCE IT'S A NEW VERSION OF THE OLD ONE, IT TRANSFERS ALL THE OLD APPS FOR ME AUTOMATICALLY.


and you did it yourself? all on your own?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TOADY'S LIFESKILL: LEARNING HOW TO BECOME A WEBBERNET MERCHANT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> and you did it yourself? all on your own?


JUST THE PERSONALIZATION THINGS, SETTING UP CONTINUOUS BACKUPS, IMPORTANT APPS, ETC. I HAD IT ACTIVATED BY A PRO. YOU CAN'T DO THAT YOURSELF UNLESS YOU'RE A HACKER, AFAIK.

----------


## Lamp

WHAT THE HELL IS WITH THESE PUREFLIX ADS?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TODAY'S LIFESKILL: E-COMMERCE. I HAVE MORE TO LEARN BEFORE I CAN PRACTICE, BUT I'LL GET THE HANG OF IT. ALSO, BYZANTINE CHANT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

GETTING BETTER AT MY E-COMMERCE LIFESKILL. SET UP AN EBAY ACCOUNT AND WHATNOT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: BECOMING A WEBBERNET RETAILER. CAN INTO BIZNISS!  LEARNING TEH EBAY IS TRICKY, BUT I ALREADY FOUND A GOOD SUPPLIER. I BUILT MY FIRST LISTING, NOW I'M GOING TO COME BACK LATER AND PROOFREAD IT BEFORE PUBLISHING IT. AND HOPEFULLY SELLING SOME STUFF.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: REVISED THE COPY IN MY EBAY AD WITH HELP FROM ANGIE  I THINK I'LL LOOK AROUND FOR MOAR STUFF TO PUT IN MY STORE TOADY.

----------


## Danke

> LIFESKILL: REVISED THE COPY IN MY EBAY AD WITH HELP FROM ANGIE  I THINK I'LL LOOK AROUND FOR MOAR STUFF TO PUT IN MY STORE TOADY.



 This product seems a good fit for your store. 


>

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I DID THE FIRST METHOD IN THIS T00B https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EpDvB4A4dM&t=565s

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TOADY'S LIFESKILL MARKETING AND SELLING ON VARIOUS SOCIAL MEDIA PLATFORMS.

----------


## Carlybee

> HAVEN'T HAD TO YET. MY CURRENT SUPPLIER HANDLES THE SHIPPING STUFF FOR ME. I'VE BEEN BORROWING IDEAS FROM PEOPLE LIKE MIKE https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYONTR6PoZVJ4EcbOz3qdtw



Cool..been trying to think of ways to utilize my 100% positive ebay reviews to sell stuff.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Cool..been trying to think of ways to utilize my 100% positive ebay reviews to sell stuff.


CEHCK OUT THIS GROUP: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1189709147787782/ A FAMOUS AND AWESOME RPFER TURNED ME ON TO THEM. VERY HELPFUL BUNCH IN THAT GROUP.

----------


## HVACTech

> TOADY'S LIFESKILL MARKETING AND SELLING ON VARIOUS SOCIAL MEDIA PLATFORMS.


SOCIAL MEDIA IS A PLATFORM?  TO SELL VARIOUS THINGS FROM? 

that sounds like a VERY clever idea....

----------


## Carlybee

> CEHCK OUT THIS GROUP: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1189709147787782/ A FAMOUS AND AWESOME RPFER TURNED ME ON TO THEM. VERY HELPFUL BUNCH IN THAT GROUP.




Hmmm...not working for me..it says page doesn't exist.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: SET UP A STORE WITH THE VOLUSION PLATFORM. PRETTY NIFTY SO FAR. GOT TO WAIT TILL MY ORDER IS FULLY PROCESSED BEFORE I CAN BEGIN REALLY CUSTOMIZING AND GETTING IT READY FOR CUSTOMERS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Cool..been trying to think of ways to utilize my 100% positive ebay reviews to sell stuff.


UR REVIEWS AS A BUYER, YOU MEAN? IDK IF THEY HELP US AS SELLERS, BUT IT COULDN'T HURT. I HAD THE SAME POSITIVE BUYER RATE (100%) AS YOU WHEN I STARTED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Hmmm...not working for me..it says page doesn't exist.


 I GUESS THEY WANT YOU TO DO IT MANUALLY NAO?  TYPE IN "THE A-TEAM RE-SELLER GROUP" INTO THE SEARCH BOX THING AND YOU'LL FIND IT.

----------


## Carlybee

> UR REVIEWS AS A BUYER, YOU MEAN? IDK IF THEY HELP US AS SELLERS, BUT IT COULDN'T HURT. I HAD THE SAME POSITIVE BUYER RATE (100%) AS YOU WHEN I STARTED.


I have 100% as a buyer and seller.

----------


## oyarde

YESTERDAY I PRUNED A COUPLE PEAR TREES AND CHOPPED UP THE LEAVES IN THE YARD WITH THE TRACTOR AND CLEANED OUT THE CHICKEN HOUSES . TODAY I CUT BACK A 66 YR OLD APPLE TREE THAT HAD NOT BEEN PRUNED IN A DECADE, I KNOCKED ABOUT 20 FEET OFF OF IT WITH THE CHAINSAW . TIME TO GET SOME BEANS OUT . BEEN BUILDING MY BONFIRE PYRE  TO LIGHT SOON .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS- PHONE MEETING WITH MY VOLUSION ASSISTANT FOR SITE ORIENTATION AND WHATNOT. ALSO FINDING MORE $#@! TO SELL IN MY STORE. AND CHANT HOMEWORK-MOSTLY PROSOMIA TOADY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-SOME ADULTING(PAYING BILLS, STOCKING MY STORE), GOING TO CLASS, CHANT PRACTICE

----------


## Natural Citizen

> LIFESKILLS-SOME ADULTING(PAYING BILLS, STOCKING MY STORE), GOING TO CLASS, CHANT PRACTICE


MAESTROS ARE GOING FOR 48 FRN. THE MENDINI GOES FOR 69 _WITH A CASE_.

----------


## Natural Citizen

TODAY I WILL SPEND 500 FRN ON 1000 THINGS. TOMORROW 1000 THINGS WILL BE 5000 FRN.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> MAESTROS ARE GOING FOR 48 FRN. THE MENDINI GOES FOR 69 _WITH A CASE_.


I KNOW. WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF RETAIL.   MY MENDINI COMES WITH A CASE AND TUNER AND OTHER GOODIES.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: FINDING NEW SUPPLIERS, MAKING A NEW LISTING, CHANT PRACTICE. KURWA, I'M TIRED. GLAD @Suzanimal SEEMS TO BE BACK. TIME FOR SLEEP.

----------


## Carlybee

FINALLY FIGURED OUT CAPS LOCK ON IPAD. SPENT THE LAST FEW DAYS STUDYING FOR AND PASSING A CERTIFICATION EXAM  HAVE TO RENEW EVERY YEAR. MY BRAIN HURTS. TRYING HARD TO MARKET MY CONSULTING BIZ. DECIDED TO DO THAT AND SUPPORT RATHER THAN THE ACTUAL GRUNT WORK SO WE'LL SEE..IT'S JUST GETTING THE CLIENTS....

----------


## lilymc

LIFESKILL: TRYING TO FOCUS SO I CAN GET HALF–FINISHED CREATIVE PROJECTS DONE.  I DECIDED TO FOCUS ON FINISHING A DOCUMENTARY THAT I STARTED A FEW YEARS AGO ABOUT POPULAR MUSIC.  IT'S ABOUT 90% DONE (AT LEAST PART 1 IS, BUT I THINK I'M JUST GOING TO MAKE PART 1 THE WHOLE THING.)  I MIGHT HAVE TO TURN OFF THE INTERNET  AND SHUT OUT THE OUTSIDE WORLD FOR A FEW DAYS SO I CAN GET THIS THING DONE ONCE AND FOR ALL.    

FOR SOME REASON THE SEGMENT I'M WORKING ON NOW (BEYONCÉ) IS REALLY HARD TO PUT TOGETHER. THE OTHER ONES CAME TOGETHER MUCH EASIER.  PLZ WISH ME LUCK.

----------


## euphemia

Luck wished.  You might try some of the citrus essential oils in your diffuser.  Good for focus.

----------


## lilymc

> Luck wished.  You might try some of the citrus essential oils in your diffuser.  Good for focus.


Thank you euphemia!  I don't think I have any but I will keep that in mind for the future. Right now I'm making a cup of coffee and getting back to work!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-STOCKING MY STORE, DEALING WITH EBAY PEOPLE, CHANT

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS....MOSTLY DOCTORS, INSURANCE, AND DEALING WITH MAMA ANIMAL. SHE'S DRIVING ME A BIT CRAZY THESE DAYS. TO THE POINT THAT I'VE TURNED OFF THE RINGERS ON THE PHONES. NOT KIDDING. SHE CALLED ME YESTERDAY AT 5 AM TO SEE HOW I WAS FEELING AND TOLD ME TO MAKE SURE I GOT MY REST. O_o

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-FINDING MOAR SUPPLIERS AND DOING MOAR LISTINGS. i GOTTA MAKE SOME MOAR SALES SO'S I CAN IMPROVE MY EBAY REPUTATION.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I PICKED UP A CHECK FOR MUH SOY BEANS . I LOOKED AROUND , WAS GOING TO BUY BUTSRSLY A DRINK BUT DID NOT SEE HIM ANYWHERE .

----------


## oyarde

I CHECKED THE WEATHER FORECAST FRIDAY EVENING AND IT SAID NO RAIN TO WED. , IT IS RAINING CATS & DOGS NOW . I CASHED MY BEAN CHECK AND TOOK THE MRS TO THE OLD PEOPLE PLACE ( CRACKER BARREL ) . I HAD THE HAMBURGER STEAK . PROBABLY TIME FOR A NAP .

----------


## Suzanimal

I'VE ONLY BEEN TO A CRACKER BARREL ONCE AND I DON'T REMEMBER MUCH ABOUT IT. MY KIDS WERE CURIOUS AS TO WHY THE ONE NEAR US IS CROWDED AT 4:00 IN THE AFTERNOON. I HAD TO REMIND THEM ABOUT HOW NANNY HAD HAPPY HOUR AT 3 AND DINNER AT 4 SO SHE COULD SPACE OUT HER MEDS, ALCOHOL, AND FOOD PROPERLY.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'M AFRAID TO STEP AWAY FROM MY COMPUTER BECAUSE IF HILLARY GETS ARRESTED AND I MISS IT, I'LL NEVER FORGIVE MYSELF.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TODAY I PICKED UP A CHECK FOR MUH SOY BEANS . I LOOKED AROUND , WAS GOING TO BUY BUTSRSLY A DRINK BUT DID NOT SEE HIM ANYWHERE .


IS BUTSRSLY A PLEASANT FELLOW IN PERSON? HE SEEMS PRETTY STRESSED OUT AND AGITATED MOST OF THE TIME.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-SNAGGING FREELANCE TRANSLATOR WORK FOR EXTRA INCOME WHILE MY BIZNISS GETS OFF THE GROUND. RUSSIAN>ENGLISH LANGUAGE PAIR. IT INVOLVES BORING PAPERWORK. :P KURWA.  ALSO, GOT TO DO SOME MORE LISTINGS TOADY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-STARTING A SECOND STORE. IT'S FOR CLOTHES, AND HOPEFULLY WILL BE MORE PROFITABLE. COULD USE ADVICE FROM GIRLS LIKE @Suzanimal ON WHAT SELLS WELL ONLINE. MAYBE DANKE TOO...I HEAR TEH GHEYS HAVE A GOOD EYE FOR POPULAR FASHION.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL-STARTING A SECOND STORE. IT'S FOR CLOTHES, AND HOPEFULLY WILL BE MORE PROFITABLE. COULD USE ADVICE FROM GIRLS LIKE @Suzanimal ON WHAT SELLS WELL ONLINE. MAYBE DANKE TOO...I HEAR TEH GHEYS HAVE A GOOD EYE FOR POPULAR FASHION.


WELL, YOU HAVE YOUR WORK CUT OUT FOR YOU THERE. IF I WERE YOU, I'D PICK ONE THING AND DO IT REALLY WELL. CREATE A NICHE FOR YOURSELF. 

NICE, CLASSIC, GOOD QUALITY CLOTHING AND HANDBAGS THAT DON'T BREAK THE BANK. ONE BIG TURN OFF FOR ME WITH ONLINE SHOPPING IS WHEN THE DESCRIPTIONS DON'T GIVE DETAILS LIKE MEASUREMENTS OR AN ACCURATE DESCRIPTION OF THE FABRIC. IT SEEMS LIKE YOU HAVE TO PAY EXTRA IF YOU DON'T WANT A BUNCH OF STUPID EMBELLISHMENTS ALL OVER YOUR CLOTHES. 

ALSO DRESSES. I ALWAYS ORDER DRESSES ONLINE AND ALMOST ALWAYS FROM LULU'S. THEY HAVE FAIRLY ACCURATE SIZE CHARTS AND THEIR DRESSES ARE GOOD QUALITY - THEY'RE ALSO SHORT ENOUGH.

I WAS ON THE WAIT LIST FOR THIS DRESS IT WAS SO POPULAR
https://www.lulus.com/products/sway-...ss/265042.html


AND I HAVE THIS DRESS IN SEVERAL COLORS
https://www.lulus.com/products/shift...ss/279622.html

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WELL, YOU HAVE YOUR WORK CUT OUT FOR YOU THERE. IF I WERE YOU, I'D PICK ONE THING AND DO IT REALLY WELL. CREATE A NICHE FOR YOURSELF. 
> 
> NICE, CLASSIC, GOOD QUALITY CLOTHING AND HANDBAGS THAT DON'T BREAK THE BANK. ONE BIG TURN OFF FOR ME WITH ONLINE SHOPPING IS WHEN THE DESCRIPTIONS DON'T GIVE DETAILS LIKE MEASUREMENTS OR AN ACCURATE DESCRIPTION OF THE FABRIC. IT SEEMS LIKE YOU HAVE TO PAY EXTRA IF YOU DON'T WANT A BUNCH OF STUPID EMBELLISHMENTS ALL OVER YOUR CLOTHES. 
> 
> ALSO DRESSES. I ALWAYS ORDER DRESSES ONLINE AND ALMOST ALWAYS FROM LULU'S. THEY HAVE FAIRLY ACCURATE SIZE CHARTS AND THEIR DRESSES ARE GOOD QUALITY - THEY'RE ALSO SHORT ENOUGH.
> 
> I WAS ON THE WAIT LIST FOR THIS DRESS IT WAS SO POPULAR
> https://www.lulus.com/products/sway-...ss/265042.html
> 
> ...





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzanimal again.


  MY NICHE IS STILL MY MAIN FOCUS. I ALSO HAVE A VOLUSION STORE DEDICATED TO IT WHICH WILL OPEN EARLY NEXT YEAR OR MAYBE LATE THIS YEAR. I WAS JUST THINKING THIS SMALLER STORE IN A REALLY POPULAR NICHE WOULD BE A NICE STREAM OF REVENUE. EBAY SALES IN MY NICHE AREN'T TOO HAPPY ATM. :/  ~HUGS~

----------


## Suzanimal

> MY NICHE IS STILL MY MAIN FOCUS. I ALSO HAVE A VOLUSION STORE DEDICATED TO IT WHICH WILL OPEN EARLY NEXT YEAR OR MAYBE LATE THIS YEAR. I WAS JUST THINKING THIS SMALLER STORE IN A REALLY POPULAR NICHE WOULD BE A NICE STREAM OF REVENUE. EBAY SALES IN MY NICHE AREN'T TOO HAPPY ATM. :/  ~HUGS~


HAVE YOU LOOKED INTO RUSSIAN GOODS? YOU SEEM TO BE KNOWLEDGEABLE OF THE CULTURE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HAVE YOU LOOKED INTO RUSSIAN GOODS? YOU SEEM TO BE KNOWLEDGEABLE OF THE CULTURE.


HADN'T THOUGHT OF IT. I DOUBT THERE'S MUCH MARKET FOR IT IN MURICA. PROBABLY MOSTLY POPULAR AMONG IMMIGRANTS, RUSSIAN LANGUAGE/CULTURE STUDENTS, AND A FEW OTHERS. I COULD ADD SOME BALALAIKAS TO MY INSTRUMENT STORE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILLS-SNAGGING FREELANCE TRANSLATOR WORK FOR EXTRA INCOME WHILE MY  BIZNISS GETS OFF THE GROUND. RUSSIAN>ENGLISH LANGUAGE PAIR. IT  INVOLVES BORING PAPERWORK. :P KURWA.  ALSO, GOT TO DO SOME MORE LISTINGS  TOADY.


RELATED TO THIS LIFESKILL^^ I FINISHED MY TAX FORM LIFESKILL. I HAVE TO RETURN IT TO THE AGENCY NAO. ALSO BEGAN PUTTING TOGETHER SOME NICE SAMPLE TRANSLATIONS FOR MY APPLICATION. #LIFESKILLS

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL

GETTING SERIOUS ABOUT CLEANING OUT MY CLOSET. YESTERDAY, I COLLECTED ALL MY CLOTHES, SHOES, ACCESSORIES I HAD STASHED ALL OVER THE HOUSE AND PUT THEM IN MY BEDROOM. IT'S A FRICKIN' DISASTER. I HAD TO SLEEP IN THE GUEST ROOM LAST NIGHT BECAUSE I COULDN'T EVEN GET IN MY ROOM. I JUST FINISHED GOING THROUGH MY COATS AND JACKETS AND I'M SO PROUD THAT I MANAGED TO LET GO OF OVER HALF OF THEM (25!!!) AND I HAVE 3 BLACK GARBAGE BAGS OF SWEATERS I'M LETTING GO OF. THERE ARE TWO BRAND NEW, VERY NICE COATS I PLAN ON DOING A RANDOM ACT OF KINDNESS WITH - MORE ON THAT WHEN I FINISH GOING THROUGH EVERYTHING BECAUSE I'LL LIKELY HAVE MORE NICE STUFF. 

I THINK SHOES AND HANDBAGS ARE GOING TO BE THE HARDEST. MY CLOTHES ARE ALL PLAIN AND SIMPLE BUT I JAZZ THEM UP WITH ACCESSORIES AND I HATE TO LET GO OF ANYTHING UNIQUE BUT REALLY, HOW MANY RAINBOW SNAKE HANDBAGS DOES A GIRL REALLY NEED?

MR A SAW THE MESS YESTERDAY AND THINKS I NEED AN INTERVENTION. HE KNEW I HAD A LOT OF STUFF BUT HE DIDN'T REALIZE HOW MUCH UNTIL IT WAS ALL IN ONE SPOT. FRANKLY, I DIDN'T EITHER. I HAD THREE BIG CLOSETS FULL AND SOME BAGS IN THE ATTIC. I ACTUALLY LEFT ONE BAG IN THE ATTIC BECAUSE I JUST WENT THROUGH THAT NOT TOO LONG AGO AND KNOW I WANT TO KEEP THOSE THINGS BUT THEY'RE SUMMER SO I'M LEAVING THEM ALONE FOR NOW. I HAVE A BIG ENOUGH MESS ON MY HANDS WITHOUT ADDING FUEL TO THE FIRE. 

I HAVE TO GET THIS DONE BEFORE HE COMES HOME TONIGHT OR HE MIGHT ACTUALLY GIVE ME THAT DIVORCE I'VE BEEN ASKING FOR.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL
> 
> GETTING SERIOUS ABOUT CLEANING OUT MY CLOSET. YESTERDAY, I COLLECTED ALL MY CLOTHES, SHOES, ACCESSORIES I HAD STASHED ALL OVER THE HOUSE AND PUT THEM IN MY BEDROOM. IT'S A FRICKIN' DISASTER. I HAD TO SLEEP IN THE GUEST ROOM LAST NIGHT BECAUSE I COULDN'T EVEN GET IN MY ROOM. I JUST FINISHED GOING THROUGH MY COATS AND JACKETS AND I'M SO PROUD THAT I MANAGED TO LET GO OF OVER HALF OF THEM (25!!!) AND I HAVE 3 BLACK GARBAGE BAGS OF SWEATERS I'M LETTING GO OF. THERE ARE TWO BRAND NEW, VERY NICE COATS I PLAN ON DOING A RANDOM ACT OF KINDNESS WITH - MORE ON THAT WHEN I FINISH GOING THROUGH EVERYTHING BECAUSE I'LL LIKELY HAVE MORE NICE STUFF. 
> 
> I THINK SHOES AND HANDBAGS ARE GOING TO BE THE HARDEST. MY CLOTHES ARE ALL PLAIN AND SIMPLE BUT I JAZZ THEM UP WITH ACCESSORIES AND I HATE TO LET GO OF ANYTHING UNIQUE BUT REALLY, HOW MANY RAINBOW SNAKE HANDBAGS DOES A GIRL REALLY NEED?
> 
> MR A SAW THE MESS YESTERDAY AND THINKS I NEED AN INTERVENTION. HE KNEW I HAD A LOT OF STUFF BUT HE DIDN'T REALIZE HOW MUCH UNTIL IT WAS ALL IN ONE SPOT. FRANKLY, I DIDN'T EITHER. I HAD THREE BIG CLOSETS FULL AND SOME BAGS IN THE ATTIC. I ACTUALLY LEFT ONE BAG IN THE ATTIC BECAUSE I JUST WENT THROUGH THAT NOT TOO LONG AGO AND KNOW I WANT TO KEEP THOSE THINGS BUT THEY'RE SUMMER SO I'M LEAVING THEM ALONE FOR NOW. I HAVE A BIG ENOUGH MESS ON MY HANDS WITHOUT ADDING FUEL TO THE FIRE. 
> 
> I HAVE TO GET THIS DONE BEFORE HE COMES HOME TONIGHT OR HE MIGHT ACTUALLY GIVE ME THAT DIVORCE I'VE BEEN ASKING FOR.



https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/t...377611220.html

----------


## Carlybee

FINISHED REBRANDING MY QUICKBOOKS PROADVISOR WEBSITE. CHANGED EVERYTHING ON MY FB AND LI PAGES. JOINED SOME INDUSTRY SPECIFIC GROUPS ON FB AND I THINK I GOT A GIG FROM ONE OF THEM. MY BIGGEST ISSUE WITH STARTING A BIZ IS NETWORKING..NOT FOND OF IT BUT WHEN YOU PROVIDE A SERVICE RATHER THAN A PRODUCT YOU ALMOST HAVE TO DO IT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/t...377611220.html


UNTIL TODAY, I KEPT MY HOARDING OUT OF SIGHT. EVERYTHING LOOKS CLEAN AND TIDY, JUST DON'T OPEN ONE OF _MY_ CLOSETS. 

RIGHT NOW, I'M TRYING TO DECIDE HOW MANY HANDBAGS IS TOO MANY. I ACTUALLY THOUGHT I WAS DOING WELL AND WAS ALMOST FINISHED WITH HANDBAGS UNTIL I SPOTTED ANOTHER BIG BOX FULL OF THEM. THEN I GOT SOME CALLS AND GOT DISTRACTED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> RELATED TO THIS LIFESKILL^^ I FINISHED MY TAX FORM LIFESKILL. I HAVE TO RETURN IT TO THE AGENCY NAO. ALSO BEGAN PUTTING TOGETHER SOME NICE SAMPLE TRANSLATIONS FOR MY APPLICATION. #LIFESKILLS


UPDATE: FOUND AN ARTICLE FROM RIA NOVOSTI FOR MY FIRST SAMPLE. ITS HEADER IS "Трамп рассказал о разговоре с Путиным на саммите АТЭС" ("Trump spoke about the conversation with Putin at the APLW summit"). ALREADY GOT THE TRANSLATION UNDERWAY. W00T!  SHOULDN'T TAKE TOO LONG-IT'S IN EVERYDAY RUSSIAN WITH NO WEIRD COLLOQUIALISMS.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL-STARTING A SECOND STORE. IT'S FOR CLOTHES, AND HOPEFULLY WILL BE MORE PROFITABLE. COULD USE ADVICE FROM GIRLS LIKE @Suzanimal ON WHAT SELLS WELL ONLINE. MAYBE DANKE TOO...I HEAR TEH GHEYS HAVE A GOOD EYE FOR POPULAR FASHION.


Go with Boho Chic.  I have a boho board on my Pinterest page if you want to get an idea of what it is.
https://pin.it/Q6tcTs3

----------


## Carlybee

> UNTIL TODAY, I KEPT MY HOARDING OUT OF SIGHT. EVERYTHING LOOKS CLEAN AND TIDY, JUST DON'T OPEN ONE OF _MY_ CLOSETS. 
> 
> RIGHT NOW, I'M TRYING TO DECIDE HOW MANY HANDBAGS IS TOO MANY. I ACTUALLY THOUGHT I WAS DOING WELL AND WAS ALMOST FINISHED WITH HANDBAGS UNTIL I SPOTTED ANOTHER BIG BOX FULL OF THEM. THEN I GOT SOME CALLS AND GOT DISTRACTED.


Haha..I have like 2 handbags. I usually use them til they wear out then buy another.

----------


## Carlybee

PRETTY PUMPED..I DECIDED 2 WEEKS AGO TO PUT LASER FOCUS ON MY SIDE BIZ AND THIS WEEK I GOT 2 CLIENTS. ONE IS A ONE WEEK PROJECT DATA ENTRY GIG AND THE OTHER IS ONGOING TRAINING AND SUPPORT.  NEITHER HUGE MONEY MAKERS BUT ITS A START.

----------


## euphemia

I keep things more minimal.  I hate changing out handbags.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I DRUG SOME LOGS OUT OF THE WOODS I CUT A YEAR AGO .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-AT LAST FIGURED OUT HOW TO USE PINTEREST TO MARKET SHTUFF.  @Carlybee IS A JEENYUS. I'VE KNOWN ABOUT IT FOR MONTHS BUT HITHERTO HAVEN'T FIGURED OUT HOW TO MAKE IT WORK FOR MY NICHE. ~HUGS~ CARLYBEE

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL-AT LAST FIGURED OUT HOW TO USE PINTEREST TO MARKET SHTUFF.  @Carlybee IS A JEENYUS. I'VE KNOWN ABOUT IT FOR MONTHS BUT HITHERTO HAVEN'T FIGURED OUT HOW TO MAKE IT WORK FOR MY NICHE. ~HUGS~ CARLYBEE


cool beans

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> cool beans


YA!  JUST FINISHED MY FIRST PIN EVARRR- https://www.pinterest.com/pin/627830004275509074/  #lifeskill

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I CHANGED THE OIL IN THE F150 , I ALREADEY CHANGED THE OIL IN THE JAPANESE ZERO LAST WEEK . I NEED TO GET OUT THE MANUAL FOR THE TRACTOR AND SEE WHAT OIL GOES IN THERE , I SHOULD DO IT TOO .

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

TOADY I WAS ALPHA. GOOD PRACTICE. VERY RELAXING. TRUE LIFE SKILL.

Certainly over 9000.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLZ

TODAY, I'M COOKING SOMETHING TO TAKE TO THANKSGIVING AT MY AUNT'S HOUSE. I WAS PLANNING ON WHIPPING UP MY FAMOUS HOMEMADE BAG OF ICE BUT MR A THOUGHT IT WAS TACKY AND SUGGESTED I MAKE CREAMED CORN. HELL NAH, THAT'S A LOT OF WORK AND CORN'S EXPENSIVE. I SHUFFLED AROUND AND FOUND A GIANT BAG OF POTATOES THAT ARE COVERED IN EYES - THOSE THINGS MUST BE OLD BECAUSE I DON'T EVEN REMEMBER BUYING THEM. I THOUGHT ABOUT MASHED POTATOES BUT SINCE I'M GOING TO THE FANCY NEIGHBORHOOD, I FIGURED I BETTER DRESS THOSE POTATOES UP A BIT. I FOUND A RECIPE ON PINTEREST THAT LOOKED GOOD BUT IT WOULD REQUIRE A TRIP TO THE GROCERY STORE SO I DECIDED TO LEAVE OUT THE STUFF I DON'T HAVE. BASICALLY, I'M MAKING CHEESY MASHED POTATOES AND I'M GOING TO TAKE THEM IN A PAN I CAN LEAVE JUST IN CASE I WANT TO MAKE A QUICK EXIT. 

IF IT WARMS UP THIS AFTERNOON, I'LL GO PLAY GOLF. MY SWING IS STILL AWFUL BUT I'M HITTING MORE CONSISTENT THESE DAYS. MY DRIVES AVERAGE AROUND THE 200 YARD MARK ON THE DRIVING RANGE AND I'M MOSTLY MANAGING TO STAY OUT OF THE SAND TRAPS. EVERY TIME I GET STUCK IN ONE OF THOSE THINGS I'M REMINDED OF THE QUICKSAND IN THE GAME PITFALL. I DON'T THINK THERE'S QUICKSAND IN GA BUT I CAN'T HELP BUT WORRY MY DUMB ASS IS GOING TO WANDER INTO A PATCH OF IT AND NOT REMEMBER TO STAY STILL. ACCORDING TO MOVIES, THAT'S WHAT YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO DO BUT I WONDER HOW YOU GET OUT IF YOU JUST STAY STILL. 

I'VE ALSO MANAGED TO GET MY GOLF TOURETTE'S MOSTLY UNDER CONTROL. APPARENTLY, IT'S BAD GOLF ETIQUETTE TO SCREAM CUSS WORDS WHEN YOU MAKE A BAD SHOT. MR A SAYS YOU (AND BY YOU, HE MEANS ME) SHOULD BE QUIET WHEN OTHER PEOPLE ARE HITTING THE BALL. THAT'S ONE THING I DON'T GET ABOUT GOLF. WHY ARE GOLFERS SUCH $#@!ING SNOWFLAKES? BASEBALL PLAYERS, HOCKEY PLAYERS - HELL, EVEN GAY ASS SOCCER PLAYERS CAN HIT A BALL FLYING AT THEM WITH A WHOLE CROWD SCREAMING BUT GOLFERS CAN'T HIT A STATIONARY BALL WITH ONE GIRL CUSSING ON THE COURSE?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-DEALING WITH CUSTOMERS ON MY E-SALES FB PAGE. OMFG THEY CAN BE A PITA.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: CONTINUING ASSEMBLY OF TRANSLATOR PORTFOLIO, MARKETING TECHNIQUES

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: DOWNGRADING WEBSTORE FOR NAO, CONTINUING TRANSLATOR APPLICATION PORTFOLIO, LOOKING FOR SEASONAL PART TIME WORK FOR EXTRA CASH TO PAY BILLS.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY STACKING WOOD . TOMORROW SPLITTING WOOD . COLD SNAP COMING IN MIDDLE OF THE WEEK .IT HAS BEEN NICE THOUGH

----------


## Carlybee

LANDED A SIDE GIG DOING BANK RECONCILIATIONS ON QUICKBOOKS ONLINE AND HAD 2 INQUIRIES ABOUT MY SERVICES. STILL WORKING FULL TIME AND GETTING READY TO GET SUPER BUSY THERE. I THINK MY BOSS FINALLY REALIZES SHE NEEDS TO RETIRE. SHE’S 73 AND IN FAILING HEALTH. SHE’LL FIGURE SOME WAY TO SCREW EVERYONE OVER BEFORE SHE GOES THOUGH. OUR OWNER IS COMING IN NEXT WEEK SO SHOULD BE INTERESTING.

GOT 2 LED DESK LAMPS FOR 5.99 EACH AND A NEW CHEAP DESK CHAIR IN MY HOME OFFICE.  THE HYDRAULICS IN MY OTHER ONE WENT OUT BUT IT WAS A COMFY CHAIR.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL - CHRISTMASSING.

I GOT OUT THE DECORATIONS AND PUT UP THE TREE. IT LOOKS PRETTY FESTIVE IN HERE. I WENT THROUGH ALL THE CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS AND TOLD THE BOYS TO PICK OUT THEIR FAVORITES AND I WAS GETTING RID OF THE REST. NUMBER ONE SAID HE DIDN'T CARE ABOUT ANY OF THEM AND NUMBER TWO SAID I COULD GET RID OF EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE NUTCRACKERS. TO BE HONEST, I DIDN'T DO ANY OF THAT. I TOLD THE KIDS TO DO IT AND I JUST SAT THERE DRINKING COFFEE BOSSING THEM AROUND WHILE THEY WERE WORKING. IF I DON'T KEEP AN EYE ON THEM THEY'LL JUST THROW THE ORNAMENTS ON THE TREE AND WE'LL NOT ONLY END UP WITH UGLY ORNAMENTS IN THE FRONT BUT WE'LL ALSO HAVE HUGE BALD SPOTS ALL OVER THE PLACE. 

I ALSO WRAPPED A FEW GIFTS. THEY WERE EXCITED TO SEE PRESENTS WITH THEIR NAMES ON THEM UNDER THE TREE. LITTLE DO THEY KNOW IT'S JUST UNDERWEAR AND SOCKS, LOL. SO FAR, I'VE BOUGHT UNDERWEAR, SOCKS, AND CANDY BUT THE CANDY MIGHT NOT MAKE IT TO CHRISTMAS IF I GET A SWEET TOOTH. OH, AND I PICKED UP A FEW SCRATCH OFF LOTTERY TICKETS AT THE GAS STATION TO STICK IN THEIR STOCKINGS. TODAY, I'M GETTING SERIOUS AND DOING A LITTLE ONLINE SHOPPING. MAMA WANTS ME TO TAKE HER TO THE MALL NEXT WEEK SO SHE CAN BUY SOME NEW POTS AND PANS AND A RUG FOR HERSELF AND SHE WANTS TO GET MY STEPFATHER A BRACELET. MY STEPFATHER IS A SWEET MAN BUT HE LOVES JEWELRY. IT'S KINDA WEIRD. IMAGINE AN OLD MAN WEARING A COWBOY HAT AND BOOTS, DRESSED IN GA BULLDOGS GEAR AND DRIPPING IN CHAINS, RINGS AND BRACELETS - A MINIMUM OF THREE ON EACH HAND. THAT MAN IS SCREAMING FOR A MAKEOVER.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL BUYING GIFTS

TRYING TO DECIDE IF I SHOULD BUY MY SON A KARL MARX BANK. HE WOULD LAUGH BUT IT JUST FEELS WRONG.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL - MY CHRISTMAS WISH LIST

I DECIDED TO MAKE MR A A SHOPPING LIST. MY BIRTHDAY GIFT WAS A COLOSSAL DISAPPOINTMENT SO I'M GOING TO MAKE IT EASIER FOR HIM - APPARENTLY, SAYING "I WANT" AND SHOWING IT TO HIM ON THE INTERNET ISN'T CLEAR ENOUGH FOR HIM. NOT ONLY DID I LIST THE STORES BUT I ALSO PUT DOWN EXACTLY WHERE IT WAS LOCATED BECAUSE I KNOW HE WON'T GET IT IF HE HAS TO LOOK FOR IT. I EVEN LISTED MY FAVORITE CANDY. I HONESTLY DON'T THINK HE KNOWS. 

I'M ALSO GOING TO GIVE MY DOGE A BATH. IT'S SUPPOSE TO GET WARM TODAY AND THE POOR OLD GUY PISSED HIMSELF LAST NIGHT. *SIGH* I'M JUST GLAD MR A DIDN'T NOTICE BEFORE HE LEFT FOR WORK. I FOUND OUT HE SECRETLY CALLED THE VET ABOUT HAVING MY PUT DOWN.  HE THINKS IT'S TIME. I DON'T THINK PISSING YOURSELF IS CAUSE FOR CAUSE FOR BEING PUT DOWN. IT HAPPENS TO THE BEST OF US OCCASIONALLY. 

I'M ALSO GOING TO CALL THOMPSON CIGARS AND ORDER MR A SOMETHING FANCY. HE'S ON AUTO REFILL FOR HIS CIGARS AND HE DOESN'T KNOW IT BUT WE GOT A REWARD GIFT CERTIFICATE IN THE MAIL AND I'M GOING TO USE IT TO GET HIM SOMETHING. I CAN'T REMEMBER THE NAME OF THE EXPENSIVE ONES HE LIKES BUT I'LL KNOW IT WHEN I HEAR IT SO I'M GOING TO CALL AND HAVE THEM SAY NAMES UNTIL IT HITS ME. THAT MIGHT TAKE AWHILE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: TYING A NECKTIE. PROPERLY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL - MY CHRISTMAS WISH LIST
> 
> I DECIDED TO MAKE MR A A SHOPPING LIST. MY BIRTHDAY GIFT WAS A COLOSSAL DISAPPOINTMENT SO I'M GOING TO MAKE IT EASIER FOR HIM - APPARENTLY, SAYING "I WANT" AND SHOWING IT TO HIM ON THE INTERNET ISN'T CLEAR ENOUGH FOR HIM. NOT ONLY DID I LIST THE STORES BUT I ALSO PUT DOWN EXACTLY WHERE IT WAS LOCATED BECAUSE I KNOW HE WON'T GET IT IF HE HAS TO LOOK FOR IT. I EVEN LISTED MY FAVORITE CANDY. I HONESTLY DON'T THINK HE KNOWS. 
> 
> I'M ALSO GOING TO GIVE MY DOGE A BATH. IT'S SUPPOSE TO GET WARM TODAY AND THE POOR OLD GUY PISSED HIMSELF LAST NIGHT. *SIGH* I'M JUST GLAD MR A DIDN'T NOTICE BEFORE HE LEFT FOR WORK. I FOUND OUT HE SECRETLY CALLED THE VET ABOUT HAVING MY PUT DOWN.  HE THINKS IT'S TIME. I DON'T THINK PISSING YOURSELF IS CAUSE FOR CAUSE FOR BEING PUT DOWN. IT HAPPENS TO THE BEST OF US OCCASIONALLY. 
> 
> I'M ALSO GOING TO CALL THOMPSON CIGARS AND ORDER MR A SOMETHING FANCY. HE'S ON AUTO REFILL FOR HIS CIGARS AND HE DOESN'T KNOW IT BUT WE GOT A REWARD GIFT CERTIFICATE IN THE MAIL AND I'M GOING TO USE IT TO GET HIM SOMETHING. I CAN'T REMEMBER THE NAME OF THE EXPENSIVE ONES HE LIKES BUT I'LL KNOW IT WHEN I HEAR IT SO I'M GOING TO CALL AND HAVE THEM SAY NAMES UNTIL IT HITS ME. THAT MIGHT TAKE AWHILE.


JUST TELL MR A THAT IF HE EVER PISSES HIMSELF YOU'LL HAVE HIM PUT DOWN. THAT MIGHT SAVE UR DOGE.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL - MY CHRISTMAS WISH LIST
> 
> I DECIDED TO MAKE MR A A SHOPPING LIST. MY BIRTHDAY GIFT WAS A COLOSSAL DISAPPOINTMENT SO I'M GOING TO MAKE IT EASIER FOR HIM - APPARENTLY, SAYING "I WANT" AND SHOWING IT TO HIM ON THE INTERNET ISN'T CLEAR ENOUGH FOR HIM. NOT ONLY DID I LIST THE STORES BUT I ALSO PUT DOWN EXACTLY WHERE IT WAS LOCATED BECAUSE I KNOW HE WON'T GET IT IF HE HAS TO LOOK FOR IT. I EVEN LISTED MY FAVORITE CANDY. I HONESTLY DON'T THINK HE KNOWS. 
> 
> I'M ALSO GOING TO GIVE MY DOGE A BATH. IT'S SUPPOSE TO GET WARM TODAY AND THE POOR OLD GUY PISSED HIMSELF LAST NIGHT. *SIGH* I'M JUST GLAD MR A DIDN'T NOTICE BEFORE HE LEFT FOR WORK. I FOUND OUT HE SECRETLY CALLED THE VET ABOUT HAVING MY PUT DOWN.  HE THINKS IT'S TIME. I DON'T THINK PISSING YOURSELF IS CAUSE FOR CAUSE FOR BEING PUT DOWN. IT HAPPENS TO THE BEST OF US OCCASIONALLY. 
> 
> I'M ALSO GOING TO CALL THOMPSON CIGARS AND ORDER MR A SOMETHING FANCY. HE'S ON AUTO REFILL FOR HIS CIGARS AND HE DOESN'T KNOW IT BUT WE GOT A REWARD GIFT CERTIFICATE IN THE MAIL AND I'M GOING TO USE IT TO GET HIM SOMETHING. I CAN'T REMEMBER THE NAME OF THE EXPENSIVE ONES HE LIKES BUT I'LL KNOW IT WHEN I HEAR IT SO I'M GOING TO CALL AND HAVE THEM SAY NAMES UNTIL IT HITS ME. THAT MIGHT TAKE AWHILE.


I never get what I ask for. I want a 27 computer monitor but ..hah.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFESKILL BUYING GIFTS
> 
> TRYING TO DECIDE IF I SHOULD BUY MY SON A KARL MARX BANK. HE WOULD LAUGH BUT IT JUST FEELS WRONG.


 BETTER NOT , THE KARL MARX BANK MUST BE FILLED WITH OPM ( OTHER PEOPLES MONEY ) WHICH IN YOUR CASE MEANS YOURS  .

----------


## oyarde

> I never get what I ask for. I want a 27” computer monitor but ..hah.


YA , I GAVE UP ON ALL THAT YEARS AGO . SINCE THEN I GET WHAT I WANT BECAUSE I BUY IT . I DESERVE TO GET WHAT I WANT . I JUST MAKE IT HAPPEN .

----------


## Suzanimal

> BETTER NOT , THE KARL MARX BANK MUST BE FILLED WITH OPM ( OTHER PEOPLES MONEY ) WHICH IN YOUR CASE MEANS YOURS  .


IN THAT CASE, I SHOULD BUY MYSELF A MARX BANK AND PUT IT BY THE WASHER MACHINE. THAT'S WHERE I "PICK UP" MOST OF MY SPARE CASH.

----------


## oyarde

> IN THAT CASE, I SHOULD BUY MYSELF A MARX BANK AND PUT IT BY THE WASHER MACHINE. THAT'S WHERE I "PICK UP" MOST OF MY SPARE CASH.


AND PUT A SECOND ONE NEXT TO WHERE MR. A KEEPS HIS WALLET.

----------


## Suzanimal

> AND PUT A SECOND ONE NEXT TO WHERE MR. A KEEPS HIS WALLET.


GOOD THINKING.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL - TEACHING BOYS ABOUT STYLE

I MADE MY SONS CLEAN OUT THEIR CLOTHES AND THEY BROUGHT 4 LARGE BLACK GARBAGE BAGS OF CLOTHES DOWNSTAIRS. ANYWAY, I DECIDED TO GO THROUGH THEM TO MAKE SURE THEY WEREN'T THROWING AWAY ANYTHING GOOD AND IMAGINE MY HORROR WHEN I FOUND ALL THE NICE CLOTHES I RECENTLY BOUGHT THEM. THEY SAID THE OUTFITS WERE GAY AND ASKED ME TO QUIT BUYING THEM CLOTHES. THEY HAVE NO TASTE. 

IN THE GET RID OF BAG - A BEAUTIFUL RALPH LAUREN SWEATER.
IN THE KEEP PILE - A T-SHIRT WITH A COCONUT BRA PRINTED ON IT. 

O_o

----------


## oyarde

> LIFESKILL - TEACHING BOYS ABOUT STYLE
> 
> I MADE MY SONS CLEAN OUT THEIR CLOTHES AND THEY BROUGHT 4 LARGE BLACK GARBAGE BAGS OF CLOTHES DOWNSTAIRS. ANYWAY, I DECIDED TO GO THROUGH THEM TO MAKE SURE THEY WEREN'T THROWING AWAY ANYTHING GOOD AND IMAGINE MY HORROR WHEN I FOUND ALL THE NICE CLOTHES I RECENTLY BOUGHT THEM. THEY SAID THE OUTFITS WERE GAY AND ASKED ME TO QUIT BUYING THEM CLOTHES. THEY HAVE NO TASTE. 
> 
> IN THE GET RID OF BAG - A BEAUTIFUL RALPH LAUREN SWEATER.
> IN THE KEEP PILE - A T-SHIRT WITH A COCONUT BRA PRINTED ON IT. 
> 
> O_o


THESE WILL BE FINE  MEN ONE DAY .

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL - TEACHING BOYS ABOUT STYLE
> 
> I MADE MY SONS CLEAN OUT THEIR CLOTHES AND THEY BROUGHT 4 LARGE BLACK GARBAGE BAGS OF CLOTHES DOWNSTAIRS. ANYWAY, I DECIDED TO GO THROUGH THEM TO MAKE SURE THEY WEREN'T THROWING AWAY ANYTHING GOOD AND IMAGINE MY HORROR WHEN I FOUND ALL THE NICE CLOTHES I RECENTLY BOUGHT THEM. THEY SAID THE OUTFITS WERE GAY AND ASKED ME TO QUIT BUYING THEM CLOTHES. THEY HAVE NO TASTE. 
> 
> IN THE GET RID OF BAG - A BEAUTIFUL RALPH LAUREN SWEATER.
> IN THE KEEP PILE - A T-SHIRT WITH A COCONUT BRA PRINTED ON IT. 
> 
> O_o


If you have any of your teeny tiny clothes you want to get rid of, let me know. I know someone who had a super rough year and someone stole her clothes..she’s very tiny. She was actually homeless for a while.

----------


## Suzanimal

> If you have any of your teeny tiny clothes you want to get rid of, let me know. I know someone who had a super rough year and someone stole her clothes..she’s very tiny. She was actually homeless for a while.


I WOULD BE HAPPY TO SEND SOME STUFF. WHAT SIZE AND WHAT KIND OF CLOTHES? I ALSO HAVE LOTS OF BASICALLY NEW SHOES, TOO. SIZE 6.5 AND SOME 7S BUT THEY'RE SMALL 7S.

MY CLOTHES ARE ALL SIXES OR FOURS AND MY TOPS/COATS ARE SMALL OR MEDIUMS.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL - TRYING TO FIGURE OUT A WAY TO GET OUT OF CHURCH TOMORROW

I'M KEEPING A CLOSE EYE ON WEATHER RELATED CHURCH CLOSINGS FOR TOMORROW AND IT'S NOT LOOKING GOOD FOR ME. MR A SIGNED ME UP TO TAKE PHOTOS OF KIDS WITH SANTA AGAIN. HE KNOWS I HATE DOING IT AND IT'S REALLY STARTING TO PISS ME OFF THAT HE KEEPS SIGNING ME UP FOR IT. 

HE TRIED TO CONVINCE ME THE FREE PANCAKES I GET ARE WORTH IT BUT I TOLD HIM I AIN'T EATING THEIR $#@!TY PANCAKES. I DON'T EVEN LIKE PANCAKES. WAFFLES ARE WHERE IT'S AT. I'M GONNA MAKE HIM TAKE ME TO THE WAFFLE HOUSE AND I'M GONNA ORDER A GRAND SLAM.

----------


## Carlybee

> I WOULD BE HAPPY TO SEND SOME STUFF. WHAT SIZE AND WHAT KIND OF CLOTHES? I ALSO HAVE LOTS OF BASICALLY NEW SHOES, TOO. SIZE 6.5 AND SOME 7S BUT THEY'RE SMALL 7S.
> 
> MY CLOTHES ARE ALL SIXES OR FOURS AND MY TOPS/COATS ARE SMALL OR MEDIUMS.


Thank you! Let me find out. She’s kind of a hippie gal.  Sent you a message.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL - TRYING TO FIGURE OUT A WAY TO GET OUT OF CHURCH TOMORROW
> 
> I'M KEEPING A CLOSE EYE ON WEATHER RELATED CHURCH CLOSINGS FOR TOMORROW AND IT'S NOT LOOKING GOOD FOR ME. MR A SIGNED ME UP TO TAKE PHOTOS OF KIDS WITH SANTA AGAIN. HE KNOWS I HATE DOING IT AND IT'S REALLY STARTING TO PISS ME OFF THAT HE KEEPS SIGNING ME UP FOR IT. 
> 
> HE TRIED TO CONVINCE ME THE FREE PANCAKES I GET ARE WORTH IT BUT I TOLD HIM I AIN'T EATING THEIR $#@!TY PANCAKES. I DON'T EVEN LIKE PANCAKES. WAFFLES ARE WHERE IT'S AT. I'M GONNA MAKE HIM TAKE ME TO THE WAFFLE HOUSE AND I'M GONNA ORDER A GRAND SLAM.


YA SHOULDN'T LOOK AT CHURCH AS A CHORE, SUZ. ESPECIALLY FOR US CATHOLICS AND ORTHODOX, CHURCH IS A DINNER DATE WITH GOD.  YOU HAVE A CHOIR FOR MASS, RIGHT? YOU SHOULD JOIN. IT'S FUN AND IT MAKES THE "BORING" PARTS OF THE LITURGY/MASS SEEM TO GO BY FASTER. PLUS YOU GET TO CUT TO THE FRONT OF THE LINE FOR COMMUNION. (AT LEAST I DO)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: LEARNING MOAR ABOUT HOW BUSINESS WORKS IN GENERAL BY ATTENDING A FEW WEBINARS

----------


## dannno

> LIFESKILL - TRYING TO FIGURE OUT A WAY TO GET OUT OF CHURCH TOMORROW
> 
> I'M KEEPING A CLOSE EYE ON WEATHER RELATED CHURCH CLOSINGS FOR TOMORROW AND IT'S NOT LOOKING GOOD FOR ME. MR A SIGNED ME UP TO TAKE PHOTOS OF KIDS WITH SANTA AGAIN. HE KNOWS I HATE DOING IT AND IT'S REALLY STARTING TO PISS ME OFF THAT HE KEEPS SIGNING ME UP FOR IT. 
> 
> HE TRIED TO CONVINCE ME THE FREE PANCAKES I GET ARE WORTH IT BUT I TOLD HIM I AIN'T EATING THEIR $#@!TY PANCAKES. I DON'T EVEN LIKE PANCAKES. WAFFLES ARE WHERE IT'S AT. I'M GONNA MAKE HIM TAKE ME TO THE WAFFLE HOUSE AND I'M GONNA ORDER A GRAND SLAM.



Maybe you could just setup a camera on a tripod and have it takes pictures every 10 or 20 seconds?

----------


## Suzanimal

> YA SHOULDN'T LOOK AT CHURCH AS A CHORE, SUZ. ESPECIALLY FOR US CATHOLICS AND ORTHODOX, CHURCH IS A DINNER DATE WITH GOD.  YOU HAVE A CHOIR FOR MASS, RIGHT? YOU SHOULD JOIN. IT'S FUN AND IT MAKES THE "BORING" PARTS OF THE LITURGY/MASS SEEM TO GO BY FASTER. PLUS YOU GET TO CUT TO THE FRONT OF THE LINE FOR COMMUNION. (AT LEAST I DO)


MASS DOESN'T BOTHER ME, TAKING THE SANTA PICTURES DOES. THERE ARE ONLY A FEW REALLY FUNNY LITTLE ONES ANYMORE. WHEN DID LITTLE KIDS GET SO JADED? HELL, I NEVER LIKED SANTA AND PITCHED FITS WHEN MY MAMA MADE ME SEE HIM BUT AT LEAST I HAD SOMETHING TO SAY AND DIDN'T SIT THERE LIKE A KNOT ON A LOG. I TOLD MY DADDY TO GO GET HIS GUN AND SHOOT SANTA, BTW. I TOLD HIM THAT RIGHT AFTER I FINISHED MY SPEECH ON HOW I'M NOT SCARED OF NUTHIN', NOT EVEN (FILL IN THE BLANK). I WAS A BIG TALKER. 




> Maybe you could just setup a camera on a tripod and have it takes pictures every 10 or 20 seconds?


I DO SET UP A TRIPOD BUT PARENTS ALL BRING THEIR OWN CELLPHONE/CAMERAS AND I'M CONSTANTLY MOVING IT. I TOLD MR A I'M MOSTLY JUST IN THE WAY. THE ONLY TIME I'M ASKED TO TAKE A PIC IS IF MOM AND DAD WANT TO BE IN IT OR THEIR PHONE IS DEAD.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL - WEIRD PEOPLE

NOT GOOD WEIRD, WEIRD/WEIRD. I END UP HAVING TO TAKE PICS AT THE BREAKFAST WITH SANTA AND IT WAS A PACKED HOUSE. I WAS CONSTANTLY TAKING PHOTOS FROM 8 AM TO 1:30 PM. MOST WERE PRETTY COOL AND THERE WERE A FEW CUTE KIDS. ONE ASKED FOR A 100,000.00 AND ANOTHER ASKED FOR A DINOSAUR. I ASKED HIM IF HE WANTED A REAL ONE OR A TOY AND WITHOUT SKIPPING A BEAT, HE SAID A REAL ONE. I TOLD HIM SANTA COULD PROBABLY SWING THAT IF IT WASN'T A CARNIVORE. I'M ACTUALLY ENJOYING MYSELF WHEN A LADY COMES UP AND STANDS BEHIND ME AND STARTS TALKING TO ME. OKAY, I'M BUSY BUT I CHAT WITH HER. THEN SHE SAYS I HAVE PRETTY HAIR. UHHH, THANKS. *SIDE EYE* THEN I'M BACKING UP TO TAKE A GROUP SHOT AND SHE STROKES THE BACK OF MY HEAD...WHAT THE LITERAL $#@!??? OKAY, I THINK SHE MUST BE RETARDED SO I JUST IGNORE IT. THEN SHE RUNS UP TO SANTA AND HOPS IN HIS LAP AND (I SWEAR) SHE ASKS ME TO BORROW THE SANTA HAT A MAN IN LINE IS WEARING. AT THIS POINT, I'M NOT SURE IF SHE'S RETARDED OR ON BATH SALTS BUT THERE WAS SOMETHING SERIOUSLY WRONG WITH THIS WOMAN. MR A AND THE KIDS HAVE BEEN LAUGHING ABOUT IT ALL DAY AND KEEP CREEPING UP ON ME STROKING MY HAIR. *SHUDDERS*

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL - WALMART

I HAVE TO GO TO WALMART TO PICK UP AN ORDER TODAY. I LIKE THESE CAMISOLES (FLEXEES, THEY'RE AWESOME. I WEAR THEM I LIEU OF A BRA) THEY SELL THERE BUT THEY NEVER HAVE MY SIZE ON THE RACK. WHEN I CHECK THE WEBSITE, IT SAYS THEY HAVE THEM IN STOCK. I HAVE TO ORDER THEM ONLINE AND THEN GO TO THE STORE AND PICK THEM UP. I SUPPOSE I COULD ASK SOMEONE TO FETCH ONE FOR ME FROM THE BACK BUT I FIGURE IT'S EASIER TO JUST ORDER IT AND PICK IT UP. I WOULD JUST BUY THEM SOMEWHERE ELSE BUT THEY'RE 10.00 CHEAPER AT WALLY WORLD. THEY'RE SUCKERING ME IN WITH THEIR LOW LOW PRICES. I GUESS YOU PAY THE EXTRA 10.00 IF YOU JUST WANT TO WALK INTO A STORE, BUY THE DAMN THING AND BE DONE WITH IT. I HAVE TO ADMIT, IT'S KINDA FUNNY WHEN I GO PICK UP MY ORDER AND THE MAN BEHIND THE COUNTER OPENS UP A BAG FULL OF LINGERIE TO CHECK TO SEE IF EVERYTHING'S THERE. IT'S A LITTLE AWKWARD. 

I'M ALSO GOING TO RUN UP TO THE BARBER SHOP AND MAKE SURE THE BOYS GET NICE HAIRCUTS. NUMBER TWO I MOSTLY TRUST, NUMBER ONE, NOT SO MUCH. HE CALLS HIS STYLE THE REVERSE MULLET (HE HAS CURLY HAIR AND ASKS FOR PARTY IN THE FRONT BUSINESS IN THE BACK) AND HE'S BAD ABOUT NOT KEEPING HIS FRONT PARTY UNDER CONTROL AND HE LOOKS LIKE HE HAS A WEIRD FRO. ALSO, NUMBER TWO KEEPS ASKING FOR A SHAVE. HE HAS LIKE THREE BLOND SHORT AND CURLIES ON HIS CHIN  (I COULD PLUCK THE DAMN THINGS) AND I DON'T WANT HIM PAYING 18.00 TO HAVE THEM SHAVED OFF.

----------


## Danke

> LIFESKILL - WEIRD PEOPLE
> 
> NOT GOOD WEIRD, WEIRD/WEIRD. I END UP HAVING TO TAKE PICS AT THE BREAKFAST WITH SANTA AND IT WAS A PACKED HOUSE. I WAS CONSTANTLY TAKING PHOTOS FROM 8 AM TO 1:30 PM. MOST WERE PRETTY COOL AND THERE WERE A FEW CUTE KIDS. ONE ASKED FOR A 100,000.00 AND ANOTHER ASKED FOR A DINOSAUR. I ASKED HIM IF HE WANTED A REAL ONE OR A TOY AND WITHOUT SKIPPING A BEAT, HE SAID A REAL ONE. I TOLD HIM SANTA COULD PROBABLY SWING THAT IF IT WASN'T A CARNIVORE. I'M ACTUALLY ENJOYING MYSELF WHEN A LADY COMES UP AND STANDS BEHIND ME AND STARTS TALKING TO ME. OKAY, I'M BUSY BUT I CHAT WITH HER. THEN SHE SAYS I HAVE PRETTY HAIR. UHHH, THANKS. *SIDE EYE* THEN I'M BACKING UP TO TAKE A GROUP SHOT AND SHE STROKES THE BACK OF MY HEAD...WHAT THE LITERAL $#@!??? OKAY, I THINK SHE MUST BE RETARDED SO I JUST IGNORE IT. THEN SHE RUNS UP TO SANTA AND HOPS IN HIS LAP AND (I SWEAR) SHE ASKS ME TO BORROW THE SANTA HAT A MAN IN LINE IS WEARING. AT THIS POINT, I'M NOT SURE IF SHE'S RETARDED OR ON BATH SALTS BUT THERE WAS SOMETHING SERIOUSLY WRONG WITH THIS WOMAN. MR A AND THE KIDS HAVE BEEN LAUGHING ABOUT IT ALL DAY AND KEEP CREEPING UP ON ME STROKING MY HAIR. *SHUDDERS*


DO YOU HAVE HER NUMBER?

----------


## oyarde

> LIFESKILL - WALMART
> 
> I HAVE TO GO TO WALMART TO PICK UP AN ORDER TODAY. I LIKE THESE CAMISOLES (FLEXEES, THEY'RE AWESOME. I WEAR THEM I LIEU OF A BRA) THEY SELL THERE BUT THEY NEVER HAVE MY SIZE ON THE RACK. WHEN I CHECK THE WEBSITE, IT SAYS THEY HAVE THEM IN STOCK. I HAVE TO ORDER THEM ONLINE AND THEN GO TO THE STORE AND PICK THEM UP. I SUPPOSE I COULD ASK SOMEONE TO FETCH ONE FOR ME FROM THE BACK BUT I FIGURE IT'S EASIER TO JUST ORDER IT AND PICK IT UP. I WOULD JUST BUY THEM SOMEWHERE ELSE BUT THEY'RE 10.00 CHEAPER AT WALLY WORLD. THEY'RE SUCKERING ME IN WITH THEIR LOW LOW PRICES. I GUESS YOU PAY THE EXTRA 10.00 IF YOU JUST WANT TO WALK INTO A STORE, BUY THE DAMN THING AND BE DONE WITH IT. I HAVE TO ADMIT, IT'S KINDA FUNNY WHEN I GO PICK UP MY ORDER AND THE MAN BEHIND THE COUNTER OPENS UP A BAG FULL OF LINGERIE TO CHECK TO SEE IF EVERYTHING'S THERE. IT'S A LITTLE AWKWARD. 
> 
> I'M ALSO GOING TO RUN UP TO THE BARBER SHOP AND MAKE SURE THE BOYS GET NICE HAIRCUTS. NUMBER TWO I MOSTLY TRUST, NUMBER ONE, NOT SO MUCH. HE CALLS HIS STYLE THE REVERSE MULLET (HE HAS CURLY HAIR AND ASKS FOR PARTY IN THE FRONT BUSINESS IN THE BACK) AND HE'S BAD ABOUT NOT KEEPING HIS FRONT PARTY UNDER CONTROL AND HE LOOKS LIKE HE HAS A WEIRD FRO. ALSO, NUMBER TWO KEEPS ASKING FOR A SHAVE. HE HAS LIKE THREE BLOND SHORT AND CURLIES ON HIS CHIN  (I COULD PLUCK THE DAMN THINGS) AND I DON'T WANT HIM PAYING 18.00 TO HAVE THEM SHAVED OFF.


YEAH IF HE GETS IN ON THE HOT LATHER NOW HE COULD BECOME AN ADDICT WHICH WOULD LEAD TO HIM LATER SPENDING TOO MUCH TAKE HOME PAY ON IT . HE MAY AS WELL GET BUSY AND WORK ON THAT SELF DISCIPLINE AND LET IT GROW .

----------


## Suzanimal

> YEAH IF HE GETS IN ON THE HOT LATHER NOW HE COULD BECOME AN ADDICT WHICH WOULD LEAD TO HIM LATER SPENDING TOO MUCH TAKE HOME PAY ON IT . HE MAY AS WELL GET BUSY AND WORK ON THAT SELF DISCIPLINE AND LET IT GROW .


HE LOVES THE HOT TOWEL. HELL, I'D LIKE A HOT TOWEL TOO. THEY DON'T DO THAT AT MY SALON AND I PAY 30.00 MORE FOR A HAIRCUT.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL - WEIRD PEOPLE
> 
> NOT GOOD WEIRD, WEIRD/WEIRD. I END UP HAVING TO TAKE PICS AT THE BREAKFAST WITH SANTA AND IT WAS A PACKED HOUSE. I WAS CONSTANTLY TAKING PHOTOS FROM 8 AM TO 1:30 PM. MOST WERE PRETTY COOL AND THERE WERE A FEW CUTE KIDS. ONE ASKED FOR A 100,000.00 AND ANOTHER ASKED FOR A DINOSAUR. I ASKED HIM IF HE WANTED A REAL ONE OR A TOY AND WITHOUT SKIPPING A BEAT, HE SAID A REAL ONE. I TOLD HIM SANTA COULD PROBABLY SWING THAT IF IT WASN'T A CARNIVORE. I'M ACTUALLY ENJOYING MYSELF WHEN A LADY COMES UP AND STANDS BEHIND ME AND STARTS TALKING TO ME. OKAY, I'M BUSY BUT I CHAT WITH HER. THEN SHE SAYS I HAVE PRETTY HAIR. UHHH, THANKS. *SIDE EYE* THEN I'M BACKING UP TO TAKE A GROUP SHOT AND SHE STROKES THE BACK OF MY HEAD...WHAT THE LITERAL $#@!??? OKAY, I THINK SHE MUST BE RETARDED SO I JUST IGNORE IT. THEN SHE RUNS UP TO SANTA AND HOPS IN HIS LAP AND (I SWEAR) SHE ASKS ME TO BORROW THE SANTA HAT A MAN IN LINE IS WEARING. AT THIS POINT, I'M NOT SURE IF SHE'S RETARDED OR ON BATH SALTS BUT THERE WAS SOMETHING SERIOUSLY WRONG WITH THIS WOMAN. MR A AND THE KIDS HAVE BEEN LAUGHING ABOUT IT ALL DAY AND KEEP CREEPING UP ON ME STROKING MY HAIR. *SHUDDERS*


OMG,LOL..JUST GOT THE VISUAL OF THAT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL - WALMART
> 
> I HAVE TO GO TO WALMART TO PICK UP AN ORDER TODAY. I LIKE THESE CAMISOLES (FLEXEES, THEY'RE AWESOME. I WEAR THEM I LIEU OF A BRA) THEY SELL THERE BUT THEY NEVER HAVE MY SIZE ON THE RACK. WHEN I CHECK THE WEBSITE, IT SAYS THEY HAVE THEM IN STOCK. I HAVE TO ORDER THEM ONLINE AND THEN GO TO THE STORE AND PICK THEM UP. I SUPPOSE I COULD ASK SOMEONE TO FETCH ONE FOR ME FROM THE BACK BUT I FIGURE IT'S EASIER TO JUST ORDER IT AND PICK IT UP. I WOULD JUST BUY THEM SOMEWHERE ELSE BUT THEY'RE 10.00 CHEAPER AT WALLY WORLD. THEY'RE SUCKERING ME IN WITH THEIR LOW LOW PRICES. I GUESS YOU PAY THE EXTRA 10.00 IF YOU JUST WANT TO WALK INTO A STORE, BUY THE DAMN THING AND BE DONE WITH IT. I HAVE TO ADMIT, IT'S KINDA FUNNY WHEN I GO PICK UP MY ORDER AND THE MAN BEHIND THE COUNTER OPENS UP A BAG FULL OF LINGERIE TO CHECK TO SEE IF EVERYTHING'S THERE. IT'S A LITTLE AWKWARD. 
> 
> I'M ALSO GOING TO RUN UP TO THE BARBER SHOP AND MAKE SURE THE BOYS GET NICE HAIRCUTS. NUMBER TWO I MOSTLY TRUST, NUMBER ONE, NOT SO MUCH. HE CALLS HIS STYLE THE REVERSE MULLET (HE HAS CURLY HAIR AND ASKS FOR PARTY IN THE FRONT BUSINESS IN THE BACK) AND HE'S BAD ABOUT NOT KEEPING HIS FRONT PARTY UNDER CONTROL AND HE LOOKS LIKE HE HAS A WEIRD FRO. ALSO, NUMBER TWO KEEPS ASKING FOR A SHAVE. HE HAS LIKE THREE BLOND SHORT AND CURLIES ON HIS CHIN  (I COULD PLUCK THE DAMN THINGS) AND I DON'T WANT HIM PAYING 18.00 TO HAVE THEM SHAVED OFF.


BEFORE YA KNOW IT NUMBER TWO WILL HAVE A BUSHY BEARD LIKE ME OR MAYBE PETE.

----------


## Suzanimal

> OMG,LOL..JUST GOT THE VISUAL OF THAT.


MY SON TOLD ME I SHOULD'VE TOLD HER SHE HAD NICE SKIN AND LICKED HER FACE. HE SAYS, THE BEST WAY TO FIGHT CREEPY IS TO BE CREEPIER. NEXT TIME I'LL KNOW WHAT TO DO.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL - CHAUFFEURING

MY OFFSPRING TOOK A JERB CLEANING UP AFTER A CONSTRUCTION CREW IN ATLANTA BUT I DON'T LIKE THE IDEA OF THEM A) DRIVING THAT FAR AND B) DRIVING IN ATLANTA. SO I TOLD THEM I WOULD CHAUFFEUR THEM TO AND FROM WORK. IT'S ONLY FOR 5 DAYS. MR A THINKS I'M BEING OVERPROTECTIVE AND WAS GIVING ME $#@! AT 4:30 AM WHEN I WAS GETTING DRESSED TO TAKE THEM TO WORK. ON THE BRIGHT SIDE, THE BOSS BOUGHT ME BREAKFAST AT THE WAFFLE HOUSE.

----------


## euphemia

I have been finished with holiday shopping for some time except one small thing for son in-law.  I finally decided on a good-sized box of aa batteries to support what we are giving the children.

----------


## Danke

> I have been finished with holiday shopping for some time except one small thing for son in-law.  I finally decided on a good-sized box of aa batteries to support what we are giving the children.


I CANT HEAR YOU.

----------


## Danke

> LIFESKILL - CHAUFFEURINGMY OFFSPRING TOOK A JERB CLEANING UP AFTER A CONSTRUCTION CREW IN ATLANTA BUT I DON'T LIKE THE IDEA OF THEM A) DRIVING THAT FAR AND B) DRIVING IN ATLANTA. SO I TOLD THEM I WOULD CHAUFFEUR THEM TO AND FROM WORK. IT'S ONLY FOR 5 DAYS. MR A THINKS I'M BEING OVERPROTECTIVE AND WAS GIVING ME $#@! AT 4:30 AM WHEN I WAS GETTING DRESSED TO TAKE THEM TO WORK. ON THE BRIGHT SIDE, THE BOSS BOUGHT ME BREAKFAST AT THE WAFFLE HOUSE.


SO I TOLD THEM I WOULD CHAUFFEUR THEM TO AND FROM WORK. IT'S ONLY FOR 5 DAYS. MR A THINKS I'M BEING OVERPROTECTIVEHOW ANNOYING.

----------


## euphemia

> I CAN’T HEAR YOU.


I HAVE BEEN FINISHED WITH HOLIDAY SHOPPING FOR SOME TIME EXCEPT FOR ONE SMALL THING FOR SON IN-LAW  I FINALLY DECIDED ON A GOOD-SIZED BOX OF AA BATTERIES TO SUPPORT WHAT WE ARE GIVING THE CHILDREN.

DON'T MAKE ME REPEAT MYSELF.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: JOBHUNTING. TOTAL PITA. IT'S A JOB IN ITSELF THAT DOESN'T PAY. :P  THIS ONE JOB AD THAT LOOKS COOL SAYS YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO CALL OR EMAIL-JUST SHOW UP DURING BUSINESS HOURS AND APPLY. THEN IF THEY LIKE YOU THEY'LL CALL BACK FOR AN INTERVIEW.  AND IDK IF IT'S ALREADY BEEN FILLED. WTF?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: BAKING. MADE MY OWN HB34 DAY CAKE THIS YEAR, AND IT TURNED OUT QUITE NICELY.

----------


## oyarde

I PUT UP A NEW MICROWAVE TODAY FOR THE MRS . LAST ONE WAS DEAD AND ONLY THREE TEARS OLD . LAST TIME I INTEND TO DO IT . NEXT TIME I WILL JUST GET ONE OF THOSE TINY ONES AND SET IT ON THE COUNTER.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I'VE GOTTEN QUITE GOOD AT USING INSTACART. IT'S MORE CONVENIENT AND CHEAPER THAN GOING TO THE STORE MYSELF.   @Suzanimal WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT, I THINK.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-NAVIGATING A PHALANX OF BUREAUCRACY TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT TO HAVE AN MRI DONE. WHY DO THEY HAVE TO MAKE IT SO DAMN DIFFICULT?

----------


## Danke

> LIFESKILL-NAVIGATING A PHALANX OF BUREAUCRACY TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT TO HAVE AN MRI DONE. WHY DO THEY HAVE TO MAKE IT SO DAMN DIFFICULT?



BE CAFEFUL HB.

http://www.newsweek.com/man-killed-a...817?yptr=yahoo


Mumbai police confirmed that an Indian man died after being “sucked”into an MRI machine, according to international news agency Agence France-Presse.
The victim, 32-year-old Rajesh Maru, was visiting a relative in Mumbai's Nair Hospital when he entered a room containing a magnetic resonance imaging machine—more commonly known as an MRI machine—while carrying an oxygen cylinder. The machine's powerful magnetic force pulled him toward it, the police stated according to AFP, apparently damaging the cylinder and poisoning Maru when he inhaled the pure liquid oxygen it contained.


In 2001, a 6-year-old boy undergoing an MRI scan in New York was killed when a metal oxygen tank flew towards the machine and crushed his skull.

----------


## oyarde

> BE CAFEFUL HB.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/man-killed-a...817?yptr=yahoo
> 
> 
> Mumbai police confirmed that an Indian man died after being “sucked”into an MRI machine, according to international news agency Agence France-Presse.
> The victim, 32-year-old Rajesh Maru, was visiting a relative in Mumbai's Nair Hospital when he entered a room containing a magnetic resonance imaging machine—more commonly known as an MRI machine—while carrying an oxygen cylinder. The machine's powerful magnetic force pulled him toward it, the police stated according to AFP, apparently damaging the cylinder and poisoning Maru when he inhaled the pure liquid oxygen it contained.
> 
> 
> In 2001, a 6-year-old boy undergoing an MRI scan in New York was killed when a metal oxygen tank flew towards the machine and crushed his skull.


THAT IS MUMBAI .

----------


## Danke

> THAT IS MUMBAI .


Not the 6 year old boy one.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/boy-kil...CNM-00-10aab4i

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> BE CAFEFUL HB.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/man-killed-a...817?yptr=yahoo
> 
> 
> Mumbai police confirmed that an Indian man died after being “sucked”into an MRI machine, according to international news agency Agence France-Presse.
> The victim, 32-year-old Rajesh Maru, was visiting a relative in Mumbai's Nair Hospital when he entered a room containing a magnetic resonance imaging machine—more commonly known as an MRI machine—while carrying an oxygen cylinder. The machine's powerful magnetic force pulled him toward it, the police stated according to AFP, apparently damaging the cylinder and poisoning Maru when he inhaled the pure liquid oxygen it contained.
> 
> 
> In 2001, a 6-year-old boy undergoing an MRI scan in New York was killed when a metal oxygen tank flew towards the machine and crushed his skull.


O KURWA!!!  I THOUGHT THE TECHNICIANS WERE SUPPOSED TO TAKE THOSE KIND OF THINGS INTO CONSIDERATION. I'VE HEARD HORROR STORIES/LEGENDS OF PACEMAKERS BEING PULLED OUT BY THE MRI SCANNERS.

----------


## Carlybee

I’VE BEEN WORKING SOME 12 HOUR DAYS OUTSOURCING QUICKBOOKS CLEANUP IN ADDITION TO MY DAY JOB. MY BRAIN HURTS.

----------


## Carlybee

> O KURWA!!!  I THOUGHT THE TECHNICIANS WERE SUPPOSED TO TAKE THOSE KIND OF THINGS INTO CONSIDERATION. I'VE HEARD HORROR STORIES/LEGENDS OF PACEMAKERS BEING PULLED OUT BY THE MRI SCANNERS.


WHAT DOES KURWA MEAN?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WHAT DOES KURWA MEAN?


IT VARIES BY CONTEXT, AND CAN BE USED IN A LOT OF IDIOMS TOO. BUT MOST COMMONLY, IT MEANS "$#@!!".

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: IMPROVING RESUME FORMATTING. NEED A NICER JOB TO GET A BETTER APARTMENT AND MOAR CAPITAL FOR MUH BIZNISS.

----------


## Carlybee

Lifeskill.  hard work starting to pay off..unfortunately still paying off debt but making progress.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-MAKING ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS AND POLISHING UP RESUME FOR A JOB I'M CONSIDERING. I DOWNLOADED A NICE RESUME TEMPLATE AND THE WHOLE 9 YARDS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Lifeskill.  hard work starting to pay off..unfortunately still paying off debt but making progress.


DEBT SUCKS. :P I HAVE A BUNCH TO PAY OFF TOO.  MOST OF IT MEDICAL AND MEDICAL-RELATED FROM MY LAST MAJOR INJURY I'M STILL IN THE FINAL PHASES OF RECOVERY FROM. SPEAKING OF, I'M STILL WAITING TO HEAR FROM THE MRI TECH ABOUT SCHEDULING AN MRI. MY HAND DOC WANTS AN MRI OF MY HAND SO'S TO SEE WHAT'S GOING ON IN THERE THAT'S KEEPING THE PIP JOINT FROM HEALING.

----------


## Carlybee

> DEBT SUCKS. :P I HAVE A BUNCH TO PAY OFF TOO.  MOST OF IT MEDICAL AND MEDICAL-RELATED FROM MY LAST MAJOR INJURY I'M STILL IN THE FINAL PHASES OF RECOVERY FROM. SPEAKING OF, I'M STILL WAITING TO HEAR FROM THE MRI TECH ABOUT SCHEDULING AN MRI. MY HAND DOC WANTS AN MRI OF MY HAND SO'S TO SEE WHAT'S GOING ON IN THERE THAT'S KEEPING THE PIP JOINT FROM HEALING.


Mine was from my son’s TBI..half million dollar hospital bill, then later some legal expense. I feel like I will die in debt sometimes. I haven’t had a vacation since 2010. I hope you get your hand sorted out soon.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: MAKING AND COOKING SWEET POTATO PANCAKES. MAKING THEM IS EASIER THAN ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS, BUT COOKING THEM IS HARDER. THEY HAVE TO BE BROWNED JUST RIGHT OR THEY STICK TO THE PAN.

----------


## oyarde

YESTERDAY I DROPPED A DEAD POPLAR TREE AND SAWED IT UP . I WILL USE IT FOR BONFIRE WOOD FOR ST CLAIRS DEFEAT DAY  FEAST CELEBRATION . THE DAY BEFORE I PUT UP A BIRDHOUSE , BURNT A BRUSHPILE AND HAULED ANOTHER DEAD POPLAR LOG OUT OF THE WOODS .LAST WEEK I CHANGED MUH SUMP PUMP .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS THIS WEEK-VISITED THE OPTOMETRIST. MY VISION HAS IMPROVED.  I CHALK IT UP TO MAKING A HABIT OF USING READING GLASSES TO AVOID EYE STRAIN AS FREQUENTLY AS POSSIBLE. GOT A COPY OF THE RX SO I CAN ORDER NEW CONTACTS ON THE CHEAP ONLINE. MADE A NEW KETO CHOCOLATE ZUCCHINI CAKE. USED AGAVE NECTAR INSTEAD OF HONEY THIS TIME AND IT TURNED OUT NICER THAN THE LAST TIME I MADE IT.  #ILOVECOOKING SUNDAY WILL BE ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS DAY SO I CAN WARM THEM UP THROUGHOUT THE WEEK FOR BREAKFAST. #HIGHPROTEINANDHEALTHY

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: LEARNING TO USE THE OFO APP AND BIKES. PRETTY NIFTY.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I REPLACED AN OUTSIDE SPIGOT AND HOOKED MY HOSE UP , GOT A HAIRCUT AND RE CAULKED THE TOP OF SHOWER .

----------


## Carlybee

Lifeskill...turned 90% vegan. For health not sociological reasons.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Lifeskill...turned 90% vegan. For health not sociological reasons.


WHAT'S IN THE 10%? I WAS THAT VEGAN DURING LENT TOO. MY 10% WAS FISH, EGGS, SOME DAIRY.

----------


## Carlybee

> WHAT'S IN THE 10%? I WAS THAT VEGAN DURING LENT TOO. MY 10% WAS FISH, EGGS, SOME DAIRY.


I still have cream in my coffee and one cheat day a week.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I still have cream in my coffee and one cheat day a week.


SOUNDS GOOD. I DISCOVERED VEGAN DOLMEH(GRAPE LEAVES) AT WHOLE FOODS TOADY. I THINK YOU'D LIKE IT, EVEN THOUGH THE FLAVOUR/TEXTURE ISN'T QUITE THE SAME AS TRADITIONAL. THE SPICE BALANCE ISN'T RIGHT, BUT ALMOST. OVERALL, 3.989/5 THO.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: LEARNING TO MARKET MY MUSIC ON SOCIAL MEDIA AND FINDING A FENCING TEACHER. I SHOULD BE ABLE TO FENCE TILL MY SPRAIN HEALS UP ENOUGH THAT I CAN DO MY USUAL MARTIAL SHTUFF.

----------


## oyarde

YESTERDAY AND TODAY I PUT UP A NEW HEN HOUSE .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

MADE A DEMO RECORDING FOR A TEACHING JOB THE OTHER DAY AND ORDERED NEW CONTACTS TOADY. ALSO DID MY CHANTING LIFESKILL IN ORTHROS SUNDAY FOR AN HOUR OR SO.

----------


## Suzanimal

I WAS AT A BAR LAST MONTH AND A CORNHOLE CHAMPIONSHIP WAS ON THE TV. I THOUGHT THAT WAS WEIRD. TODAY, I'M READING THE NEWS AND SEE THAT A FIGHT BROKE OUT AT A CHARITY CORNHOLE EVENT. 

CORNHOLING IS SERIOUS BIZNESS.

----------


## Suzanimal

Today, I plan on lounging in the pool and watching my kids do yard work. Tonight, I'm going to a Stella beer party at Piedmont Park. I like going to those parties but they're hard to dress for. You usually dress up but heels are impractical because you have to walk so far from parking. (Mr A is too cheap to pay to park close) I thought about walking to the party in flip flops and hiding them in a bush near the party but Mr A says a hobo will probably steal them. He's just trying to talk me out of heels because they make me taller than him.

----------


## Carlybee

> Today, I plan on lounging in the pool and watching my kids do yard work. Tonight, I'm going to a Stella beer party at Piedmont Park. I like going to those parties but they're hard to dress for. You usually dress up but heels are impractical because you have to walk so far from parking. (Mr A is too cheap to pay to park close) I thought about walking to the party in flip flops and hiding them in a bush near the party but Mr A says a hobo will probably steal them. He's just trying to talk me out of heels because they make me taller than him.



WELCOME BACK!

----------


## Carlybee

I think the last year I have officially had more side jobs than Kirk on Gilmore Girls. I am learning how to make a webinar on Zoom. Hope to do some bookkeeping training.

----------


## oyarde

> Today, I plan on lounging in the pool and watching my kids do yard work. Tonight, I'm going to a Stella beer party at Piedmont Park. I like going to those parties but they're hard to dress for. You usually dress up but heels are impractical because you have to walk so far from parking. (Mr A is too cheap to pay to park close) I thought about walking to the party in flip flops and hiding them in a bush near the party but Mr A says a hobo will probably steal them. He's just trying to talk me out of heels because they make me taller than him.


MR A IS RIGHT A HOBO WILL TAKE YOUR FLIP FLOPS  . IF YOU ARE NOT CAREFUL YOU COULD END UP LIKE DANKE . BROKE , BAREFOOT WITH SUNBURNED FEET , BUMMING BEERS AND OWING A BANGKOK BAR .......

----------


## Suzanimal

> MR A IS RIGHT A HOBO WILL TAKE YOUR FLIP FLOPS  . IF YOU ARE NOT CAREFUL YOU COULD END UP LIKE DANKE . BROKE , BAREFOOT WITH SUNBURNED FEET , BUMMING BEERS AND OWING A BANGKOK BAR .......


I ENDED UP GOING WITH SOME FLAT SANDALS. I WAS WORRIED I WASN'T DRESSY ENOUGH BUT, I WAS. MR A IRRITATED ME A BIT BECAUSE HE PUT ON A MATCHING SHIRT. WTF? HE DOESN'T START GETTING DRESSED UNTIL I'M READY SO HE KNOWS WHAT I'M WEARING. UNLESS I PICK OUT HIS CLOTHES, HE'LL COME DOWN WEARING A MATCHING SHIRT. HE SAYS IMITATION IS THE SINCEREST FORM OF FLATTERY BUT I THINK IT'S JUST WEIRD.

TODAY, MR A TOOK ME FOR A GYRO. I WANTED ONE YESTERDAY BUT HE THOUGHT THERE WOULD BE MORE FOOD AT THE BEER PARTY AND THE GYRO PLACE WAS OUT OF THE WAY. I ATE THE WHOLE THING AND THEN WE WENT TO ALDIS AND BOUGHT ICE CREAM TREATS. I ATE A FEW OF THOSE TOO. NOW, I'M UP AT 2 AM WITH A TUMMY ACHE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-DEADLIFTS. GETTING BACK TO THESE SLOWLY NOW THAT DOC SAYS I CAN DO EM AGAIN. ALSO, ORDERING A CHANTER'S RASSA (THAT COOL BLACK ROBE). I GOT IN TOUCH WITH THE LADY WHO ORDERS THEM AND SHE'S TAKING MY MEASUREMENTS SUNDAY.

----------


## oyarde

GONNA DO A LITTLE TILLING THIS WEEKEND , HOPEFULLY THEN BE CAUGHT UP . COLD SPRING SET ME BACK.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL - FORAGING FOR FOOD. MY OFFSPRING HAVE BEEN VOLUNTOLD TO DRIVE ME AROUND AND HELP ME WITH GROCERIES TODAY BUT I'LL DO THAT LATER. FIRST, I'M GOING LAY OUT BY THE POOL AND TAKE A DIP. RIGHT NOW, I'M HAVING A SALAD FOR BREAKFAST. I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE A BOWL OF BEANS, TOO. 

TONIGHT, I'M GOING TO LEAVE A SCATHING REVIEW ON A SOLAR COVER I BOUGHT FOR THE POOL. IT'S A PIECE OF $#@!. ONLY LASTED 6 WEEKS. THE LAST ONE I HAD LASTED 3 YEARS. WE ARE NOT HARD ON OUR SOLAR COVERS.

----------


## Suzanimal

MY TANNING LIFESKILL HAS BEEN THWARTED BY TEENAGE BOYS. HOPEFULLY, THEY WILL LEAVE WHEN THEY FIND OUT I'M OUT OF FOOD AND I CAN GET BACK ON MY FLOAT.

----------


## oyarde

I AM DONE PLANTING . MY ANTIQUE MALL SALES HAVE SLOWED IN THE PAST 11 DAYS OR SO SO I NEED TO GET FAT ON CROP SALES BY PROPERTY TAX TIME IN NOV.

----------


## Suzanimal

I FELL ASLEEP TOO EARLY AND WAS WIDE AWAKE AT 3:30 AM. MY SONS WERE JUST GOING TO BED AND I OVERHEARD THEM ARGUING...
NUMBER TWO SON: YOU'RE STOOPID.
PAUSE
NUMBER ONE SON: ARE YOU SAYING I'M STOOPID? 
LOL

ALSO, I'M NOT SURE BUT I MAY HAVE ACCIDENTALLY POISONED MYSELF. THE LIGHT ON MY COFFEE MAKER ALERTED ME THAT IT WAS DUE FOR A CLEANING SO I DECIDED TO GIVE IT A GOOD ONCE OVER YESTERDAY. I NORMALLY RUN VINEGAR THROUGH IT BUT I REMEMBERED I HAD SOME DIP IT ON THE CLEANER SHELF IN THE GARAGE. IT'S A PLACE WHERE CLEANERS GO TO BE FORGOTTEN ABOUT. I DECIDED TO TRY TO USE THEM UP. ANYWAY, IT'S IN GRANULES AND THEY WERE ROCK HARD. i BUST THEM UP A BIT AND WITHOUT THINKING THIS THROUGH DUMP THEM IN THE COLD WATER. I RUN THE CLEAN CYCLE AND THEY DON'T DISSOLVE. THEY'RE STILL FLOATING AROUND IN MY WATER DISPENSER. SO, I DECIDE TO READ THE INSTRUCTIONS ON THE BOX AND REMEMBER THAT CLEANER IS FOR PERCOLATORS AND I NEED BOILING WATER TO DISSOLVE THEM. SO, I BOIL WATER AND DUMP IT IN MY DISPENSER AND RUN THE MAKER AGAIN. IT WOULD QUIT AFTER A FEW SECONDS. SO THEN, I DUMP IT OUT AND START RUNNING CLEAN WATER THROUGH IT HOPING THERE AREN'T UNDISSOLVED GRANULE BITS STUCK IN MY COFFEE MAKER. I THINK I RINSED IT GOOD BUT I'M STILL A LITTLE NERVOUS. I HAD A CHOICE THIS MORNING BETWEEN NO COFFEE AND POSSIBLY POISONOUS COFFEE. I CHOSE POSSIBLY POISONOUS COFFEE.

I HOPE THE BOYS GOT ME A NEW COFFEE MUG FOR MOTHER'S DAY. I BROKE MY WONDER WOMAN MUG AND AM STUCK DRINKING OUT OF PLAIN MUGS. IT JUST DOESN'T FEEL THE SAME. I ALREADY GAVE UP DAIRY AND DRINK MY COFFEE WITH ALMOND MILK. I SHOULD AT LEAST HAVE A COOL MUG.

----------


## Danke

> I FELL ASLEEP TOO EARLY AND WAS WIDE AWAKE AT 3:30 AM. MY SONS WERE JUST GOING TO BED AND I OVERHEARD THEM ARGUING...
> NUMBER TWO SON: YOU'RE STOOPID.
> PAUSE
> NUMBER ONE SON: ARE YOU SAYING I'M STOOPID? 
> LOL
> 
> ALSO, I'M NOT SURE BUT I MAY HAVE ACCIDENTALLY POISONED MYSELF. THE LIGHT ON MY COFFEE MAKER ALERTED ME THAT IT WAS DUE FOR A CLEANING SO I DECIDED TO GIVE IT A GOOD ONCE OVER YESTERDAY. I NORMALLY RUN VINEGAR THROUGH IT BUT I REMEMBERED I HAD SOME DIP IT ON THE CLEANER SHELF IN THE GARAGE. IT'S A PLACE WHERE CLEANERS GO TO BE FORGOTTEN ABOUT. I DECIDED TO TRY TO USE THEM UP. ANYWAY, IT'S IN GRANULES AND THEY WERE ROCK HARD. i BUST THEM UP A BIT AND WITHOUT THINKING THIS THROUGH DUMP THEM IN THE COLD WATER. I RUN THE CLEAN CYCLE AND THEY DON'T DISSOLVE. THEY'RE STILL FLOATING AROUND IN MY WATER DISPENSER. SO, I DECIDE TO READ THE INSTRUCTIONS ON THE BOX AND REMEMBER THAT CLEANER IS FOR PERCOLATORS AND I NEED BOILING WATER TO DISSOLVE THEM. SO, I BOIL WATER AND DUMP IT IN MY DISPENSER AND RUN THE MAKER AGAIN. IT WOULD QUIT AFTER A FEW SECONDS. SO THEN, I DUMP IT OUT AND START RUNNING CLEAN WATER THROUGH IT HOPING THERE AREN'T UNDISSOLVED GRANULE BITS STUCK IN MY COFFEE MAKER. I THINK I RINSED IT GOOD BUT I'M STILL A LITTLE NERVOUS. I HAD A CHOICE THIS MORNING BETWEEN NO COFFEE AND POSSIBLY POISONOUS COFFEE. I CHOSE POSSIBLY POISONOUS COFFEE.
> 
> I HOPE THE BOYS GOT ME A NEW COFFEE MUG FOR MOTHER'S DAY. I BROKE MY WONDER WOMAN MUG AND AM STUCK DRINKING OUT OF PLAIN MUGS. IT JUST DOESN'T FEEL THE SAME. I ALREADY GAVE UP DAIRY AND DRINK MY COFFEE WITH ALMOND MILK. I SHOULD AT LEAST HAVE A COOL MUG.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I CLEANED OUT THE GUTTERS  AND BOUGHT THE MRS SOME FLOWERS TO PLANT .

----------


## oyarde

> I FELL ASLEEP TOO EARLY AND WAS WIDE AWAKE AT 3:30 AM. MY SONS WERE JUST GOING TO BED AND I OVERHEARD THEM ARGUING...
> NUMBER TWO SON: YOU'RE STOOPID.
> PAUSE
> NUMBER ONE SON: ARE YOU SAYING I'M STOOPID? 
> LOL
> 
> ALSO, I'M NOT SURE BUT I MAY HAVE ACCIDENTALLY POISONED MYSELF. THE LIGHT ON MY COFFEE MAKER ALERTED ME THAT IT WAS DUE FOR A CLEANING SO I DECIDED TO GIVE IT A GOOD ONCE OVER YESTERDAY. I NORMALLY RUN VINEGAR THROUGH IT BUT I REMEMBERED I HAD SOME DIP IT ON THE CLEANER SHELF IN THE GARAGE. IT'S A PLACE WHERE CLEANERS GO TO BE FORGOTTEN ABOUT. I DECIDED TO TRY TO USE THEM UP. ANYWAY, IT'S IN GRANULES AND THEY WERE ROCK HARD. i BUST THEM UP A BIT AND WITHOUT THINKING THIS THROUGH DUMP THEM IN THE COLD WATER. I RUN THE CLEAN CYCLE AND THEY DON'T DISSOLVE. THEY'RE STILL FLOATING AROUND IN MY WATER DISPENSER. SO, I DECIDE TO READ THE INSTRUCTIONS ON THE BOX AND REMEMBER THAT CLEANER IS FOR PERCOLATORS AND I NEED BOILING WATER TO DISSOLVE THEM. SO, I BOIL WATER AND DUMP IT IN MY DISPENSER AND RUN THE MAKER AGAIN. IT WOULD QUIT AFTER A FEW SECONDS. SO THEN, I DUMP IT OUT AND START RUNNING CLEAN WATER THROUGH IT HOPING THERE AREN'T UNDISSOLVED GRANULE BITS STUCK IN MY COFFEE MAKER. I THINK I RINSED IT GOOD BUT I'M STILL A LITTLE NERVOUS. I HAD A CHOICE THIS MORNING BETWEEN NO COFFEE AND POSSIBLY POISONOUS COFFEE. I CHOSE POSSIBLY POISONOUS COFFEE.
> 
> I HOPE THE BOYS GOT ME A NEW COFFEE MUG FOR MOTHER'S DAY. I BROKE MY WONDER WOMAN MUG AND AM STUCK DRINKING OUT OF PLAIN MUGS. IT JUST DOESN'T FEEL THE SAME. I ALREADY GAVE UP DAIRY AND DRINK MY COFFEE WITH ALMOND MILK. I SHOULD AT LEAST HAVE A COOL MUG.


I USE A CAMEL CIGARETTES FOR 23 CENTS MUG . I HAVE OTHER COOL ONES TOO WITH DUCKS , PHEASANTS , QUAIL , MOZART , AGM 109 CRUISE MISSILE , SHOTGUN SHELLS ETC , AS GREAT SAGAMORE I PROBABLY SHOULD NOT BE SEEN USING JUST A PLAIN MUG .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I USE A CAMEL CIGARETTES FOR 23 CENTS MUG . I HAVE OTHER COOL ONES TOO WITH DUCKS , PHEASANTS , QUAIL , MOZART , AGM 109 CRUISE MISSILE , SHOTGUN SHELLS ETC , AS GREAT SAGAMORE I PROBABLY SHOULD NOT BE SEEN USING JUST A PLAIN MUG .


PLAIN MUGS ARE FOR SUCKAS.

I HAD A SOUVENIR MUG I GOT AT SOUTH OF THE BORDER BACK IN THE MID 1990'S FOR A LONG TIME AND AFTER I BROKE THAT, I GOT WONDER WOMAN MUG. I DID FIND A PINK MUG WITH A SKULL ON IT I GOT FOR MY BIRTHDAY OR SOMETHING A FEW YEARS BACK BUT IT DOESN'T FEEL RIGHT. PLUS, WHEN I MICROWAVE IT, THE CUP GETS HOT AND THE COFFEE STAYS COLD. HOW THE $#@! DOES THAT HAPPEN?

----------


## Suzanimal

CHANGED THE SHEETS ON THE BED.

THERE IS NO FINER FEELING IN THE WORLD THAN SNUGGLING INTO A FRESHLY MADE BED. IF I EVER BECOME A MEGA MILLIONAIRE, I'M GONNA HAVE FRESH SHEETS EVERYDAY.

----------


## oyarde

> CHANGED THE SHEETS ON THE BED.
> 
> THERE IS NO FINER FEELING IN THE WORLD THAN SNUGGLING INTO A FRESHLY MADE BED. IF I EVER BECOME A MEGA MILLIONAIRE, I'M GONNA HAVE FRESH SHEETS EVERYDAY.


I TELL MRS O I HAVE TO HAVE FRESH SHEETS THREE TIMES A WEEK IF SHE EXPECTS ME TO PAY ALL THE BILLS .

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I DRUG OUT ALL OF MY EXTRA HALF INCH DRIVE SHORT , STANDARD SNAP ON TOOL SOCKETS AND MADE TWO SETS OUT OF THEM . BESIDES MY WRIGHT TOOL ( OHIO) SET BY MUH WORK BENCH IN A CASE I CAN THROW IN THE TRUCK WHEN NEEDED AND BESIDES THE MIXED SET OF MATCO & CRAFTSMEN IN MUH TOOL BOX AND BESIDES MY SNAP ON IMPACT SET ON MUH TOOL BENCH WITH MUH IMPACT GUNS. I GAVE ONE OF THOSE SETS  I PUT TOGETHER TODAY TO ONE OF MY OLDEST SONS ,( HE KNOWS HOW MUCH THEY COST AND WILL APPRECIATE THEM ) AND I MAY GIVE THE OTHER SET TO THE POOR YOUNG MAN ABOUT TO MARRY ONE OF MY GRAND DAUGHTERS ( SHE IS THE ONE THAT ACTS JUST LIKE MRS O ) . I LIKE THAT YOUNG MAN AND PITY HIM . HE WILL HAVE A LIFETIME OF FIXING BROKEN $#@! AHEAD OF HIM SO HE SHOULD BE ABLE TO USE THEM .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL FOR TODAY...MOTHER'S DAYING PART DEUX

I GOT MY MOM'S GIFT WRAPPED AND DECIDED TO EMBARRASS HER AND RE-GIFT HER THE HAPPY BIRTHMOTHER'S DAY BALLOONS MY KIDS GAVE ME SUNDAY. 

I'M REALLY HUNGRY BUT I'M SAVING MYSELF FOR A KING OF SOMEWHERE HOT BURGER. IF I EAT NOW, I WON'T BE HUNGRY. I HAVEN'T DECIDED IF I'M GOING TO HAVE A MARGARITA (LIQUOR FOR LUNCH ISN'T A GREAT IDEA) OR A BEER TO GO WITH THAT BIG ASS BURGER. I'LL SEE WHAT MY MOM GETS.

----------


## euphemia

> PLAIN MUGS ARE FOR SUCKAS.


THAT'S WHY THEY INVENTED SHARPIES.  WRITE YOUR OWN SLOGAN ON THE MUG WITH AN OIL-BASED SHARPIE.  PUT THE MUG IN THE OVEN AND TURN IT ON TO 425 DEGREES.  ONCE THE OVEN REACHES 425, BAKE FOR 30 MIN. TURN OFF THE OVEN AND LET THE MUG COOL IN THERE.  PRESTO!  A DECORATED MUG.

NOW THAT'S A LIFESKILL WORTH LEARNING.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THAT'S WHY THEY INVENTED SHARPIES.  WRITE YOUR OWN SLOGAN ON THE MUG WITH AN OIL-BASED SHARPIE.  PUT THE MUG IN THE OVEN AND TURN IT ON TO 425 DEGREES.  ONCE THE OVEN REACHES 425, BAKE FOR 30 MIN. TURN OFF THE OVEN AND LET THE MUG COOL IN THERE.  PRESTO!  A DECORATED MUG.
> 
> NOW THAT'S A LIFESKILL WORTH LEARNING.


1) I AM NOT A GOOD ARTIST.
2) PRE DECORATED MUGS ARE CHEAPER THAN THOSE SHARPIES.

I LOVE TO LOOK AT CRAFTS ON PINTEREST AND AM AMAZED AT PEOPLE'S INGENUITY BUT WHY DO PEOPLE BOTHER WHEN YOU CAN JUST BUY IT ALREADY DONE MUCH CHEAPER. I WAS LOOKING AT A PRETTY NEAT LOOKING BURLAP BIN THE OTHER DAY AND ONCE I ADDED UP THE COST OF EVERYTHING IN MY HEAD, IT WAS CHEAPER TO GO UP TO THE HOBBY LOBBY AND BUY ONE. CONSIDERING MY LIMITED CRAFTING SKILLS, THE HOBBY LOBBY ONE WOULD LOOK BETTER TOO.

ONE CRAFT I RECENTLY ATTEMPTED THAT TURNED OUT NICE WAS GROWING BULBS IN A VASE. I BOUGHT PACKS OF BULBS AT THE 1$ TREE AND USED MASON JARS AND VASE ROCKS I ALREADY HAD ON HAND. I GAVE THEM OUT AT EASTER. THEY LOOKED NICE, TOO. MY MOM ASKED ME WHAT KIND OF FLOWERS THEY WERE AND I TOLD HER THEY WERE PROBABLY 1$S SINCE I BOUGHT THEM AT THE 1$ TREE. WHEN SHE HEARD DOLLAR TREE, SHE GUESSED THEY WERE ONIONS. THERE WAS ALSO SPECULATION THAT THAT'S HOW PLASTIC FLOWERS ARE GROWN - FROM 1$ TREE BULBS.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS FOR TODAY

1) KEEPING MR A ON HIS HONEY DO LIST. HE'S ALMOST AS SLACK AS DANKE. I'M HOPING THE PROMISE OF SOME GRILLED MEAT AND QUALITY NUDE TIME LATER WILL INSPIRE HIM TO STAY ON TASK.

2) PAINTING MY TOENAILS AFTER THE COFFEE SHAKES HAVE WORN OFF. 

3) MAKING A TOILET BRUSH HANDLE. NUMBER ONE SON IS A GERMAPHOBE AND REFUSES TO CLEAN THEIR TOILET. NUMBER TWO HAS GONE ON STRIKE BECAUSE HE ALWAYS HAS TO DO IT. NUMBER ONE SON SAID HIS MAIN PROBLEM WITH IT IS THAT THE BRUSH HANDLE IS TOO SHORT. I HAVE AN OLD MOP HANDLE IN THE GARAGE THAT I'M GOING TO DUCT TAPE ONTO HIS TOILET BRUSH.  - I MIGHT ADD THAT TO MR A'S LIST BECAUSE I DON'T WANT TO TOUCH THEIR NASTY TOILET BRUSH.

4) FIX MY GIANT FORK. I FOUND A GIANT WOODEN FORK AT A THRIFT STORE YEARS AGO AND IT HANGS IN OUR KITCHEN BY THE DOOR TO THE GARAGE. I HAD MR A MOVE IT THERE AFTER THE RENOVATION. ANYWAY, I GOT MAD AND SLAMMED THE DOOR AND THE FORK FELL ON ME. HURT LIKE HELL AND BROKE A TINE OFF THE FORK. MR A SAID I DESERVED IT AND SINCE HE HATES THE DUMB WOODEN FORK, REFUSES TO FIX IT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THAT'S WHY THEY INVENTED SHARPIES.  WRITE YOUR OWN SLOGAN ON THE MUG WITH AN OIL-BASED SHARPIE.  PUT THE MUG IN THE OVEN AND TURN IT ON TO 425 DEGREES.  ONCE THE OVEN REACHES 425, BAKE FOR 30 MIN. TURN OFF THE OVEN AND LET THE MUG COOL IN THERE.  PRESTO!  A DECORATED MUG.
> 
> NOW THAT'S A LIFESKILL WORTH LEARNING.


THAT IS AN EPIC LIFESKILL!!!!  NAO I CAN DO ILLUSTRATIONS ON MUGS.

----------


## euphemia

I HAVE A WHOLE BASKET OF SHARPIES.

----------


## euphemia

> THAT IS AN EPIC LIFESKILL!!!!  NAO I CAN DO ILLUSTRATIONS ON MUGS.


YES, YOU CAN.  DOLLAR STORE MUGS AND ORIGINAL ARTWORK.  THAT'S CHRISTMAS FOR YOU.

----------


## oyarde

I FEEL SOMEWHAT POOR AS I HAVE NO GIANT WOODEN FORK . I HAVE THOUGH GRILLED PORKCHOPS FOR MY GRAND DAUGHTERS ON A PITCHFORK OVER THE BONFIRE WHEN MRS O IS NOT AROUND . TODAY I TOOK A SHOVEL AND PICKAXE AND DUG A  DRAINAGE DITCH . I HAVE A LEAK AT THE BASE OF THE DAM ON A POND SO I JUST MADE A LITTLE CEMENT PAD FOR THE LEAK INTO A 3 INCH PERFORATED 100 FOOT DRAINAGE LINE AND FEED IT INTO THE CREEK AFTER I DUG A TWO FOOT DITCH TO PUT THE LINE  IN . I MAY BE GETTING A LITTLE OLD FOR THAT BUT I FEEL OK .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I FEEL SOMEWHAT POOR AS I HAVE NO GIANT WOODEN FORK .


IT'S A REALLY COOL GIANT FORK. THE HANDLE IS CARVED. IF I SEE ANOTHER ONE I'LL PICK IT UP FOR YOU BUT DON'T HOLD YOUR BREATH BECAUSE A GEM LIKE THAT ONLY COMES AROUND ONCE IN A BLUE MOON.

I GOT MY LIST DONE BUT MR ANIMAL MANAGED TO STAY HOME WITH ME FOR 2 DAYS AND GET NOTHING DONE ON HIS LIST. HE JUST SAT THERE AND READ. I TRIED STARING AT HIM BUT HE KNEW MY ADHD WOULD KICK IN AND I WOULD LOSE INTEREST IN AGGRAVATING HIM AFTER A FEW MINUTES. WHEN I FINALLY CAME RIGHT OUT AND ASKED HIM TO DO SOMETHING, HE OFFERED TO POUR ME A GLASS OF WINE. I SAID, "TWO SIPS". HE POURED A WHOLE CUP. I SAID, "I CAN'T DRINK ALL OF THIS" AND HE LAUGHED. 

TODAY, MR A ATE SOME OF MY BIG SALAD AND NOW HE'S BACK TO READING HIS BOOKS. WHEN HE GOES TO WORK TONIGHT, I'M GONNA HIDE THOSE BOOKS.

----------


## Suzanimal

ONE THING I DID LEARN ABOUT MR ANIMAL IS THAT HE USED TO SWIM NAKED AT HIS SCHOOL POOL. HE SAID, ALL THE GUYS SWAM NAKED. THERE WERE NO GIRLS, BTW. I TOLD HIM I'D NEVER HEARD OF SUCH A THING AND IT SOUNDED LIKE HE WAS ON A GAY SWIM TEAM. HE SWEARS THERE WAS NOTHING GAY BUT HE ADMITTED NO ONE ELSE HE HAD TOLD THAT TO HAD EXPERIENCED NAKED SWIMMING AT SCHOOL. 

I ALSO WONDERED WHY IT TOOK HIM 25 YEARS TO ME ABOUT NAKED SWIMMING IN HIGH SCHOOL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ONE THING I DID LEARN ABOUT MR ANIMAL IS THAT HE USED TO SWIM NAKED AT HIS SCHOOL POOL. HE SAID, ALL THE GUYS SWAM NAKED. THERE WERE NO GIRLS, BTW. I TOLD HIM I'D NEVER HEARD OF SUCH A THING AND IT SOUNDED LIKE HE WAS ON A GAY SWIM TEAM. HE SWEARS THERE WAS NOTHING GAY BUT HE ADMITTED NO ONE ELSE HE HAD TOLD THAT TO HAD EXPERIENCED NAKED SWIMMING AT SCHOOL. 
> 
> I ALSO WONDERED WHY IT TOOK HIM 25 YEARS TO ME ABOUT NAKED SWIMMING IN HIGH SCHOOL.


THAT SEEMS MORE LIKE GOSSIP THAN A LIFESKILL, SUZ.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THAT SEEMS MORE LIKE GOSSIP THAN A LIFESKILL, SUZ.


MY LIFESKILL IS PEELING BACK ALL THE LAYERS OF MR ANIMAL'S ONION UNTIL HE HAS NO SECRETS.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL - IDENTIFYING CRITTER KEEPING ME UP AT NIGHT

IT'S A BARN OWL. NOISY LITTLE BASTARD GOES ALL NIGHT LIKE THIS...





EDITED TO ADD...

MY SON JUST CAME IN THE SUN ROOM WHERE I KEEP MY LAP TOP AND HEARD THE CRAZY ASS OWL. HE STARTED PLAYING THE VIDEO I POSTED AND CRANKED UP THE VOLUME. THE OWL GOT REALLY QUIET FOR A FEW MINUTES AND NOW HE'S STARTED BACK SCREECHING WITH A VENGEANCE. I'M NOT SURE IF HE WANTS TO KILL US OR MAKE US HIS BITCHES.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS FOR TODAY

TAILGATING AND WILLIE NELSON.

I FEEL SO PRODUCTIVE. IT'S ONLY 5AM AND I'VE ALREADY MADE TACO ROLL UPS FOR MY TAILGATE PARTY. I'M ON COFFEE BREAK RIGHT NOW. MR ANIMAL CAME HOME AND SAMPLED ONE. SAID THEY WERE GOOD AND TOLD ME HE FORGOT EVERYTHING HE WAS SUPPOSE TO BRING HOME. BLESS HIS HEART. HE FELT SO BAD BUT IT'S ALRIGHT, IT AIN'T NOTHING BUT A THANG. I'VE GOT ALL KINDS OF FOOD I CAN MAKE. 

I'M EXCITED TO SEE WILLIE. I'M NOT SURE WHAT I'M GOING TO WEAR, THOUGH. IT WILL PROBABLY RAIN LATER AND I WANTED TO WEAR MY MAMA TRIED T-SHIRT BUT IT'S WHITE. I KNOW IT'S NOT A WILLIE SONG BUT IT'S THE ONLY COUNTRY MUSIC T-SHIRT I HAVE. PLUS, MY MOM WILL GET A KICK OUT OF IT. CUZ SHE DID TRY.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL...ADMITTING I DIDN'T CHECK WHAT I CLAIMED TO HAVE CHECKED.

I ORGANIZED A CONCERT/TAILGATE PARTY WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY TODAY. I TOLD EVERYONE TO MEET ME AT THE PARKING LOT AT 2 FOR TAILGATING. THEY ALL ASKED IF I WAS SURE THE LOT OPENED THAT EARLY AND I SAID YES, I'M SURE. WELL, I FIGURED I'D BETTER CHECK JUST TO BE SURE AND IT DOESN'T OPEN UNTIL 5:30. NOW, I HAVE TO CALL EVERYONE (10 COUPLES) AND TELL THEM I WAS SURE BUT I WAS WRONG.

ON THE BRIGHT SIDE, I WAS BUMMED THAT I PLANNED IT SO EARLY BECAUSE IT'S NICE OUT AND I WANTED HAVE TIME TO TAKE A SWIM. NOW, I CAN DO BOTH.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> LIFESKILL - IDENTIFYING CRITTER KEEPING ME UP AT NIGHT
> 
> IT'S A BARN OWL. NOISY LITTLE BASTARD GOES ALL NIGHT LIKE THIS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO ADD...
> ...


LIFESKILL: HAVING A MOVIE REFERENCE FOR DAMN NEAR ANYTHING.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL: HAVING A MOVIE REFERENCE FOR DAMN NEAR ANYTHING.


I DON'T THINK THE OWL IN THAT CLIP MATCHES THE CORRECT SOUND.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFESKILLS FOR TODAY
> 
> TAILGATING AND WILLIE NELSON.
> 
> I FEEL SO PRODUCTIVE. IT'S ONLY 5AM AND I'VE ALREADY MADE TACO ROLL UPS FOR MY TAILGATE PARTY. I'M ON COFFEE BREAK RIGHT NOW. MR ANIMAL CAME HOME AND SAMPLED ONE. SAID THEY WERE GOOD AND TOLD ME HE FORGOT EVERYTHING HE WAS SUPPOSE TO BRING HOME. BLESS HIS HEART. HE FELT SO BAD BUT IT'S ALRIGHT, IT AIN'T NOTHING BUT A THANG. I'VE GOT ALL KINDS OF FOOD I CAN MAKE. 
> 
> I'M EXCITED TO SEE WILLIE. I'M NOT SURE WHAT I'M GOING TO WEAR, THOUGH. IT WILL PROBABLY RAIN LATER AND I WANTED TO WEAR MY MAMA TRIED T-SHIRT BUT IT'S WHITE. I KNOW IT'S NOT A WILLIE SONG BUT IT'S THE ONLY COUNTRY MUSIC T-SHIRT I HAVE. PLUS, MY MOM WILL GET A KICK OUT OF IT. CUZ SHE DID TRY.


You should wear a tank top and a Merle hat . This is how they dress .

----------


## Suzanimal

> You should wear a tank top and a Merle hat . This is how they dress .


THAT'S NOT A BAD IDEA. I HAVE A STRAW COWBOY HAT THAT WILL COME IN HANDY IF IT RAINS.

IF IT DOES RAIN, I HOPE WILLIE SINGS THIS SONG. I DON'T HAVE BLUE EYES. I HAVE HAZEL EYES BUT THEY TURN GREEN DEPENDING ON WHAT I'M WEARING. CLOSE ENOUGH.






LIFESKILL...DELEGATING

I DELEGATED FIXING MY TAILGATE PARTY SCREW UP TO MR A. HE CALLED EVERYONE FOR ME. I WAS HOPING HE'D TAKE THE BLAME BUT WHEN HE WAS TALKING TO MY FRIEND'S HUSBAND HE SMILED AT ME AND SAID, YEAH, SHE'S FULL OF $#@!.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL...MONOCLING

I BOUGHT A MONOCLE FOR MYSELF BECAUSE KEEPING READING GLASSES ON MY HEAD WAS MESSING UP MY HAIR AND THAT GOT ME THINKING ABOUT MR PEANUT WHICH GOT ME THINKING ABOUT PEANUT BUTTER WHICH GOT ME THINKING ABOUT HOW PB USED TO COME IN GLASS JARS THAT ENDED UP STORING MY DAD'S RUSTY SCREW COLLECTION AND THAT GOT ME THINKING ABOUT THE MR PEANUT PEANUT BUTTER MAKER WE HAD. IT WAS HANDED DOWN TO ME AND I KEPT IT NEXT TO MY HOLLY HOBBY EASY BAKE OVEN THAT MY MOM CUT THE CORD ON IN THE PLAYHOUSE MY DAD BUILT ME SO I COULD MAKE MUD PIE CREATIONS AND MUTILATE BARBIES IN PEACE WITHOUT STINKY BOYS HORNING IN ON MUH FUN.




YOU DON'T SEE MUCH MR PEANUT STUFF ANYMORE BUT I DID FIND A GLASS MR PEANUT JAR AT THE THRIFT STORE. WE KEEP SUNFLOWER SEEDS IN IT.

ALSO, THE MONOCLE IS WORKING OUT PRETTY GOOD FOR ME. I GOT IT OFF EBAY BUT SINCE IT'S A CHINESE PIECE OF CRAP YOU CAN'T WEAR IT LIKE MR PEANUT OR YOUR ONE EYE LOOKS LIKE BUBBLES FROM THE TRAILER PARK BOYS. IT'S REALLY JUST A MAGNIFYING GLASS THAT HANGS AROUND YOUR NECK.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You should wear a tank top and a Merle hat . This is how they dress .


YOU ARE CORRECT. THERE WERE LOTS OF WOMEN WEARING TANK TOPS, CUT OFFS, COWBOY HATS, AND BOOTS. 

I WAS TOO COLD. I WORE A THIN LONG SLEEVED STRIPPED T-SHIRT, TASTEFUL CUT OFFS, AND MY CUTE GOLD FLIP FLOPS. I JUST LET MY HAIR GO WILD AND CURLY BUT, IN HINDSIGHT, I SHOULD'VE WORN MY STRAW COWBOY HAT OR A RED BANDANNA. I BUMMED A CIGARETTE AND SINGED MY HAIR. I SUPPOSE I DESERVED IT FOR BEING A CIGARETTE HOBO.

I SAW ONE GUY WEARING A RED BANDANNA WITH FAKE WILLIE BRAIDS. I WANTED ONE SO BAD BUT I DIDN'T HAVE ANY MONEY AND MR A WAS BEING A CHEAP ASS.

----------


## oyarde

> YOU ARE CORRECT. THERE WERE LOTS OF WOMEN WEARING TANK TOPS, CUT OFFS, COWBOY HATS, AND BOOTS. 
> 
> I WAS TOO COLD. I WORE A THIN LONG SLEEVED STRIPPED T-SHIRT, TASTEFUL CUT OFFS, AND MY CUTE GOLD FLIP FLOPS. I JUST LET MY HAIR GO WILD AND CURLY BUT, IN HINDSIGHT, I SHOULD'VE WORN MY STRAW COWBOY HAT OR A RED BANDANNA. I BUMMED A CIGARETTE AND SINGED MY HAIR. I SUPPOSE I DESERVED IT FOR BEING A CIGARETTE HOBO.
> 
> I SAW ONE GUY WEARING A RED BANDANNA WITH FAKE WILLIE BRAIDS. I WANTED ONE SO BAD BUT I DIDN'T HAVE ANY MONEY AND MR A WAS BEING A CHEAP ASS.


IF YOU WERE A CIGARETTE HOBO WITH WILLIE BRAIDS MR A WOULD THINK HE GOT DANKES DATE INSTEAD OF HIS .

----------


## Suzanimal

> IF YOU WERE A CIGARETTE HOBO WITH WILLIE BRAIDS MR A WOULD THINK HE GOT DANKES DATE INSTEAD OF HIS .


BTW, MY KIDS MADE 40 FRN'S AT THE SHOW. THEY WENT AND RENTED CHAIRS FOR OUR DUMB FRIENDS WHO FORGOT THEIR CHAIRS AND WHEN THEY RENTED THEM, THEY FOUND OUT YOU GET A 1.00 BACK WHEN YOU RETURN THE CHAIR. AT THE END OF THE SHOW THEY WERE RUNNING ALL OVER THE PLACE COLLECTING CHAIRS AND RETURNING THEM FOR THE DEPOSIT. 

IT WAS AMAZING WATCHING THEM RUN UP AND DOWN THAT HILL CARRYING ALL THOSE CHAIRS. I'VE NEVER SEEN THEM MOVE SO FAST.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL...MONOCLING
> 
> I BOUGHT A MONOCLE FOR MYSELF BECAUSE KEEPING READING GLASSES ON MY HEAD WAS MESSING UP MY HAIR AND THAT GOT ME THINKING ABOUT MR PEANUT WHICH GOT ME THINKING ABOUT PEANUT BUTTER WHICH GOT ME THINKING ABOUT HOW PB USED TO COME IN GLASS JARS THAT ENDED UP STORING MY DAD'S RUSTY SCREW COLLECTION AND THAT GOT ME THINKING ABOUT THE MR PEANUT PEANUT BUTTER MAKER WE HAD. IT WAS HANDED DOWN TO ME AND I KEPT IT NEXT TO MY HOLLY HOBBY EASY BAKE OVEN THAT MY MOM CUT THE CORD ON IN THE PLAYHOUSE MY DAD BUILT ME SO I COULD MAKE MUD PIE CREATIONS AND MUTILATE BARBIES IN PEACE WITHOUT STINKY BOYS HORNING IN ON MUH FUN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T SEE MUCH MR PEANUT STUFF ANYMORE BUT I DID FIND A GLASS MR PEANUT JAR AT THE THRIFT STORE. WE KEEP SUNFLOWER SEEDS IN IT.
> 
> ALSO, THE MONOCLE IS WORKING OUT PRETTY GOOD FOR ME. I GOT IT OFF EBAY BUT SINCE IT'S A CHINESE PIECE OF CRAP YOU CAN'T WEAR IT LIKE MR PEANUT OR YOUR ONE EYE LOOKS LIKE BUBBLES FROM THE TRAILER PARK BOYS. IT'S REALLY JUST A MAGNIFYING GLASS THAT HANGS AROUND YOUR NECK.


YOU MIGHT PREFER A PINCE NEZ.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: MAKING AN APPOINTMENT WITH THE EYE DOCTOR. BORING.

----------


## Suzanimal

> YOU MIGHT PREFER A PINCE NEZ.


HOW THE HECK DO THOSE STAY ON? MAGIC?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HOW THE HECK DO THOSE STAY ON? MAGIC?


THEY'RE WEIGHTED SO THEY REST APPROXIMATELY ON THE BRIDGE OF YER NOSE

----------


## oyarde

> YOU ARE CORRECT. THERE WERE LOTS OF WOMEN WEARING TANK TOPS, CUT OFFS, COWBOY HATS, AND BOOTS. 
> 
> I WAS TOO COLD. I WORE A THIN LONG SLEEVED STRIPPED T-SHIRT, TASTEFUL CUT OFFS, AND MY CUTE GOLD FLIP FLOPS. I JUST LET MY HAIR GO WILD AND CURLY BUT, IN HINDSIGHT, I SHOULD'VE WORN MY STRAW COWBOY HAT OR A RED BANDANNA. I BUMMED A CIGARETTE AND SINGED MY HAIR. I SUPPOSE I DESERVED IT FOR BEING A CIGARETTE HOBO.
> 
> I SAW ONE GUY WEARING A RED BANDANNA WITH FAKE WILLIE BRAIDS. I WANTED ONE SO BAD BUT I DIDN'T HAVE ANY MONEY AND MR A WAS BEING A CHEAP ASS.


I HOPE WILLIE PLAYED WHISKEY RIVER FOR YOU . ITS A GOOD SONG MOST PEOPLE PROBABLY NEVER HEARD ,

----------


## Suzanimal

> I HOPE WILLIE PLAYED WHISKEY RIVER FOR YOU . ITS A GOOD SONG MOST PEOPLE PROBABLY NEVER HEARD ,


HE SURE DID.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL FOR TODAY...HEINZ 57 SAUCE

I AM A HEINZ 57 JUNKIE AND WE'VE BEEN OUT FOR WEEKS. EVEN THOUGH HE DOESN'T EAT IT, IT'S MR A'S FAULT. IT WAS ON MY LIST AND HE TOLD ME NOT TO BUY IT BECAUSE HE HAD A CASE AT WORK HE'D BRING HOME. AT FIRST, HE KEPT FORGETTING IT AND WHEN REMEMBERED, HE NOTICED IT WAS A1. I WAS BUMMED BECAUSE I MADE PORK CHOPS AND I NEED 57 WITH MY PORK CHOPS. I WAS SITTING THERE MIXING ALL KINDS OF CRAP TOGETHER CHASING THE DRAGON BUT IT DIDN'T HELP.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL FOR TODAY...HEINZ 57 SAUCE
> 
> I AM A HEINZ 57 JUNKIE AND WE'VE BEEN OUT FOR WEEKS. EVEN THOUGH HE DOESN'T EAT IT, IT'S MR A'S FAULT. IT WAS ON MY LIST AND HE TOLD ME NOT TO BUY IT BECAUSE HE HAD A CASE AT WORK HE'D BRING HOME. AT FIRST, HE KEPT FORGETTING IT AND WHEN REMEMBERED, HE NOTICED IT WAS A1. I WAS BUMMED BECAUSE I MADE PORK CHOPS AND I NEED 57 WITH MY PORK CHOPS. I WAS SITTING THERE MIXING ALL KINDS OF CRAP TOGETHER CHASING THE DRAGON BUT IT DIDN'T HELP.


YOUR NEXT LIFESKILL SHOULD BE SHAKE N BAKE. IT MAKES CHOPS TENDER AND TASTY ENOUGH YOU DON'T REALLY NEED SAUCE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-GETTING EYE PROBLEM DIAGNOSED. TURNED OUT TO BE A STYE. I HAVE TO USE RX GUNK ON IT FOR A FEW WEEKS AND ONLY USE ONE CONTACT OR GLASSES. :P

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL-GETTING EYE PROBLEM DIAGNOSED. TURNED OUT TO BE A STYE. I HAVE TO USE RX GUNK ON IT FOR A FEW WEEKS AND ONLY USE ONE CONTACT OR GLASSES. :P


YUCK. I'VE HAD ONE BEFORE AND IT WAS ANNOYING AS HECK. FEEL BETTER SOON HB34.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YUCK. I'VE HAD ONE BEFORE AND IT WAS ANNOYING AS HECK. FEEL BETTER SOON HB34.


THNX, GORGEOUS. XOXOXOXO 


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzanimal again.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> THEY'RE WEIGHTED SO THEY REST APPROXIMATELY ON THE BRIDGE OF YER NOSE


LIFESKILL: HAVING ENOUGH FRENCH AND ANTIQUE KNOWLEDGE TO BE ABLE TO CORRECT YOU.

THEY ARE NOT WEIGHTED, THEY ARE MADE OF SPRING STEEL THAT "PINCH" THE NOSE.

HENCE THE NAME, IN FRENCH, "PINCE NEZ" - OR, LITERALLY TRANSLATED "TO PINCH NOSE".

----------


## specsaregood

> BTW, MY KIDS MADE 40 FRN'S AT THE SHOW. THEY WENT AND RENTED CHAIRS FOR OUR DUMB FRIENDS WHO FORGOT THEIR CHAIRS AND WHEN THEY RENTED THEM, THEY FOUND OUT YOU GET A 1.00 BACK WHEN YOU RETURN THE CHAIR. AT THE END OF THE SHOW THEY WERE RUNNING ALL OVER THE PLACE COLLECTING CHAIRS AND RETURNING THEM FOR THE DEPOSIT. 
> 
> IT WAS AMAZING WATCHING THEM RUN UP AND DOWN THAT HILL CARRYING ALL THOSE CHAIRS. I'VE NEVER SEEN THEM MOVE SO FAST.


Hah, my brother and i used to do that at the water park with rafts when we were kids.  We'd make 40 bucks some days and that was in 80s dollars, a darn good haul.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL: HAVING ENOUGH FRENCH AND ANTIQUE KNOWLEDGE TO BE ABLE TO CORRECT YOU.
> 
> THEY ARE NOT WEIGHTED, THEY ARE MADE OF SPRING STEEL THAT "PINCH" THE NOSE.
> 
> HENCE THE NAME, IN FRENCH, "PINCE NEZ" - OR, LITERALLY TRANSLATED "TO PINCH NOSE".


OOPS, YOU'RE RIGHT. NOT SURE WHAT I'M THINKING OF THEN.  

MOST OF MY FRENCH KNOWLEDGE IS RELATED TO FINE AND PERFORMING ARTS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Hah, my brother and i used to do that at the water park with rafts when we were kids.  We'd make 40 bucks some days and that was in 80s dollars, a darn good haul.


IN THIS THREAD WE TYPE IN ALL CAPS, GOOD SIR.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IN THIS THREAD WE TYPE IN ALL CAPS, GOOD SIR.


I JUST PICTURED HB34 WITH A MONOCLE - ON HIS GOOD EYE, NOT HIS STY EYE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I JUST PICTURED HB34 WITH A MONOCLE - ON HIS GOOD EYE, NOT HIS STY EYE.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzanimal again.


 LOL  THAT'S FUNNY. I BET THOSE ARE FUN. I WOULD PROBABLY LOOK GOOD WITH ONE-LIKE UNCLE MONEYBAGS. IF I CAN EVER JUSTIFY THE PURCHASE OR FIND ONE AT A DOLLAR STORE OR SOMETHING I'LL GET ONE.

----------


## Carlybee

MY SIDE GIG: FINALLY GOT MY OWN BOOKKEEPING CLIENT FOR MY SIDE GIG (A PAINTING CO) INSTEAD OF CONTRACTING OUT AND PROBABLY JUST AS WELL. I FOUND OUT THE GUY I WAS CONTACTING FOR OWES SEVERAL BOOKKEEPERS A BUNCH OF MONEY. GLAD I GOT OUT WHEN I DID. I ALSO SENT A PROPOSAL ON ANOTHER JOB WHERE THE GUY WHO OWNS A GYM HAD NEVER RECONCILED HIS BANK ACCT FOR 5 YRS. SO FAR HAVEN’T HEARD BACK.

----------


## Suzanimal

TRYING TO FIGURE OUT A JERB I WOULD BE GOOD AT AND I CAN DO FROM HOME. AT FIRST, MR A SAID I COULD GET A JERB BUT THEN HE CAME BACK AND TOLD ME HE WANTED ME TO WORK FROM HOME. I DON'T THINK HE WANTS TO LEARN HOW TO WORK THE DISHWASHER. PLUS, I THINK HE'S KINDA SWEET ON ME AND LIKES HAVING ME AROUND. 

I'M AN ENFP. I LIKE THE SUGGESTIONS OF TIME WIZARD AND SNAIL EXPERT. I COULD TOTALLY DO THOSE FROM HOME. I DON'T THINK I WOULD MAKE A GOOD WEREWOLF OR DINOSAUR IMPERSONATOR, THOUGH.  WEREWOLFING SEEMS LIKE HARD WORK - ALL THAT RUNNING AROUND AT NIGHT, STALKING YOUR PREY. I'M TOO LAZY TO BE A GOOD STALKER. MY ARMS ARE TOO LONG TO BE AN EFFECTIVE DINOSAUR IMPERSONATOR. FOR A SHORTER PERSON, I HAVE LONG LIMBS. I'M BUILT LIKE A STARVING ORANGUTAN.

----------


## oyarde

> TRYING TO FIGURE OUT A JERB I WOULD BE GOOD AT AND I CAN DO FROM HOME. AT FIRST, MR A SAID I COULD GET A JERB BUT THEN HE CAME BACK AND TOLD ME HE WANTED ME TO WORK FROM HOME. I DON'T THINK HE WANTS TO LEARN HOW TO WORK THE DISHWASHER. PLUS, I THINK HE'S KINDA SWEET ON ME AND LIKES HAVING ME AROUND. 
> 
> I'M AN ENFP. I LIKE THE SUGGESTIONS OF TIME WIZARD AND SNAIL EXPERT. I COULD TOTALLY DO THOSE FROM HOME. I DON'T THINK I WOULD MAKE A GOOD WEREWOLF OR DINOSAUR IMPERSONATOR, THOUGH.  WEREWOLFING SEEMS LIKE HARD WORK - ALL THAT RUNNING AROUND AT NIGHT, STALKING YOUR PREY. I'M TOO LAZY TO BE A GOOD STALKER. MY ARMS ARE TOO LONG TO BE AN EFFECTIVE DINOSAUR IMPERSONATOR. FOR A SHORTER PERSON, I HAVE LONG LIMBS. I'M BUILT LIKE A STARVING ORANGUTAN.


GRATEFUL THAT I CAN DO CULT LEADER AND EVIL GENIUS FROM HOME .

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I AM GOING FISHING , TOMORROW I WILL BBQ , TUE TO THE TIRE SHOP . THAT LEAVES MONDAY FOR LIFESKILLS

----------


## Suzanimal

> TODAY I AM GOING FISHING , TOMORROW I WILL BBQ , TUE TO THE TIRE SHOP . THAT LEAVES MONDAY FOR LIFESKILLS


ARE YOU PLANNING ON EVIL GENIUSING OR CULT LEADERING ON MONDAY? 

MR ANIMAL IS ALSO AN INTJ BUT I DON'T THINK HE WOULD MAKE A GOOD CULT LEADER. HE CAN BARELY HANDLE MY WORSHIP. HE GETS ANNOYED BECAUSE I FUSS OVER HIM AND CUDDLE HIM TOO MUCH, LOL. CAN YOU IMAGINE A BUNCH OF ZEALOTS DOING THAT? HE'D BLOW HS BRAINS OUT.

I WOULD BE A MUCH BETTER CULT LEADER THAN MR ANIMAL. HE MIGHT BE BETTER WHEN IT COMES TIME TO MAKE THEM DRINK THE KOOL AID, THOUGH. IT'S NOT THAT I COULDN'T DO IT BECAUSE I HAVE A MEAN STREAK WHEN IT COMES TO PEOPLE I DON'T RESPECT BUT I GET GIGGLY AND OVERSELL WHEN I'M EXCITED. 

I COULD DEFINITELY SEE MR A BEING AN EVIL GENIUS, THOUGH.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL FOR TODAY...TANNING AND STUFF

IT LOOKS LIKE THE SUN WILL COME OUT FOR A BIT AND I PLAN ON WORKING ON MY TAN. I ALSO PLAN ON WRAPPING MR ANIMAL'S FATHER'S DAY GIFTS AND MOVING THE BALLOONS I SAVED FROM MOTHER'S DAY OUT OF THE "CRACK CLOSEST" IN THE GARAGE BEFORE HE SEES THEM. I BOUGHT MR ANIMAL A FLOAT AND SOME POOL NOODLES LAST NIGHT AND I WAS JUST GOING TO PUT THEM OUT BUT I DECIDED TO WRAP THEM UP. I LOVE TO WRAP OBVIOUS GIFTS AND ASK MR A TO GUESS WHAT THEY ARE. I ALSO BOUGHT HIM A PAIR OF LOUDMOUTH GOLF SHORTS, HIS FAVORITE CANDY BAR FROM ALDIS, AND I'M PLANNING ON RUNNING BY THE ASIAN GROCERY STORE TO BUY HIM A JACKFRUIT. HE'LL BE SURPRISED WHEN HE UNWRAPS THAT BABY. I'M ALSO THINKING ABOUT BUYING HIM A PET. OUR DOGE PASSED AWAY AND I WANT ANOTHER CRITTER. MR ANIMAL SAYS NO MORE PETS BUT IF I GIVE IT TO HIM FOR A GIFT, HE WOULD HAVE TO LOVE IT OR IT WOULD BE RUDE. I ALSO PLAN ON TAKING THE BALLOONS THE KIDS GAVE ME FOR MOTHER'S DAY (THEY SCRATCHED OUT BIRTH AND WROTE MOTHER'S) AND HAVING THEM SCRATCH OUT MOTHER'S AND PUTTING FATHER'S. THE BOYS BOUGHT HIM SOME BOOKS HE WANTED.

----------


## oyarde

> ARE YOU PLANNING ON EVIL GENIUSING OR CULT LEADERING ON MONDAY? 
> 
> MR ANIMAL IS ALSO AN INTJ BUT I DON'T THINK HE WOULD MAKE A GOOD CULT LEADER. HE CAN BARELY HANDLE MY WORSHIP. HE GETS ANNOYED BECAUSE I FUSS OVER HIM AND CUDDLE HIM TOO MUCH, LOL. CAN YOU IMAGINE A BUNCH OF ZEALOTS DOING THAT? HE'D BLOW HS BRAINS OUT.
> 
> I WOULD BE A MUCH BETTER CULT LEADER THAN MR ANIMAL. HE MIGHT BE BETTER WHEN IT COMES TIME TO MAKE THEM DRINK THE KOOL AID, THOUGH. IT'S NOT THAT I COULDN'T DO IT BECAUSE I HAVE A MEAN STREAK WHEN IT COMES TO PEOPLE I DON'T RESPECT BUT I GET GIGGLY AND OVERSELL WHEN I'M EXCITED. 
> 
> I COULD DEFINITELY SEE MR A BEING AN EVIL GENIUS, THOUGH.


LOOKS LIKE THE EVIL GENIUS WILL BE  PLANNING TOWARDS A BIG FATHERS DAY PURCHASE FOR SELF. LEANING TOWARDS A NEW POLE SAW ( CHAINSAW TYPE ), AND BATTERY OPERATED SPRAYER THAT RUNS OFF MUH DRILL BATTERIES . THEN I CAN GET BACK TO CULT LEADER RESPONSIBILITIES.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOOKS LIKE THE EVIL GENIUS WILL BE  PLANNING TOWARDS A BIG FATHERS DAY PURCHASE FOR SELF. LEANING TOWARDS A NEW POLE SAW ( CHAINSAW TYPE ), AND BATTERY OPERATED SPRAYER THAT RUNS OFF MUH DRILL BATTERIES . *THEN I CAN GET BACK TO CULT LEADER RESPONSIBILITIES.*


WHICH FLAVOR KOOL AID DO YOU PREFER? I WOULD PROBABLY DO PURPLE DRINK BUT I THINK MR A WOULD CHOOSE PINK LEMONADE.

I'M TRYING TO DECIDE IF I WANT TO WRAP EACH POOL NOODLE SEPARATELY OR IF I WANT TO BUNDLE THEM.

----------


## oyarde

> WHICH FLAVOR KOOL AID DO YOU PREFER? I WOULD PROBABLY DO PURPLE DRINK BUT I THINK MR A WOULD CHOOSE PINK LEMONADE.
> 
> I'M TRYING TO DECIDE IF I WANT TO WRAP EACH POOL NOODLE SEPARATELY OR IF I WANT TO BUNDLE THEM.


PINK LEMONADE SOUNDS DELIGHTFUL . TASTES LIKE AN EARLY SUMMER DAY MEMORY BEFORE YOU BECOME FULLY AWARE OF TAXES AND TYRANTS .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL...HONEY DO

I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET MR A TO FINISH A FEW TASKS FOR ME AROUND THE HOUSE FOR WEEKS BUT HE HAS BEEN PRETTY GOOD AT WEASELING HIS WAY OUT OF THEM SO FAR. TODAY, I PLAN ON GOING HARD CORE ON HIM. I'M GOING TO START DOING THEM MYSELF AND HE WILL COME AND  TAKEOVER BECAUSE HE KNOWS I WILL MESS UP OR GET HURT. THAT'S THE EASIEST WAY TO GET HIM TO DO SOMETHING. 

HE'S PROBABLY PLANNING ON EVIL GENIUSING TODAY BUT HE CAN MULTITASK AND PLAN WORLD DOMINATION WHILST HANGING MY SHELVES.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS FOR TODAY CONVINCING MR A TO DO SOMETHING

HE PLAYED GOLF AND IS DRINKING BEER IN THE POOL WITH HIS BUDDY. HE SAYS THAT SOMETHING.

MY SON TOLD ME SOMEONE ON DISCORD TOLD HIM HE COMMITTED A MICRO AGGRESSION AND WHEN I ASKED HIM WHAT HE SAID BACK, HE SAID HE MICRO APOLOGIZED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TRYING TO FIGURE OUT A JERB I WOULD BE GOOD AT AND I CAN DO FROM HOME. AT FIRST, MR A SAID I COULD GET A JERB BUT THEN HE CAME BACK AND TOLD ME HE WANTED ME TO WORK FROM HOME. I DON'T THINK HE WANTS TO LEARN HOW TO WORK THE DISHWASHER. PLUS, I THINK HE'S KINDA SWEET ON ME AND LIKES HAVING ME AROUND. 
> 
> I'M AN ENFP. I LIKE THE SUGGESTIONS OF TIME WIZARD AND SNAIL EXPERT. I COULD TOTALLY DO THOSE FROM HOME. I DON'T THINK I WOULD MAKE A GOOD WEREWOLF OR DINOSAUR IMPERSONATOR, THOUGH.  WEREWOLFING SEEMS LIKE HARD WORK - ALL THAT RUNNING AROUND AT NIGHT, STALKING YOUR PREY. I'M TOO LAZY TO BE A GOOD STALKER. MY ARMS ARE TOO LONG TO BE AN EFFECTIVE DINOSAUR IMPERSONATOR. FOR A SHORTER PERSON, I HAVE LONG LIMBS. I'M BUILT LIKE A STARVING ORANGUTAN.


FINDING WORK FROM HOME IS KINDA A PITA. YOU MIGHT TRY RETAILING STUFF ON EBAY AND WHATNOT. OUR BUDDY ANGELATC IS A PRO AND CAN HELP YOU IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS. I'M JUST NAO GETTING INTO TEACHING ENGLISH AS A SECOND LANGUAGE VIA SKYPE AND VARIOUS OTHER WEBBERNET VIDEO PLATFORMS. I'M HAVING TO DEAL WITH COORDINATING WITH SHANGHAI TIME AND OTHER TECHNICALITIES. HOPEFULLY IT WORKS OUT. THAT'S BEEN ONE OF MY MAJOR LIFESKILLS LATELY.

ETA: ACCORDING TO YOUR CHART I SHOULD BE A CULT LEADER OR EVIL GENIUS. I THINK EVIL GENIUS SOUNDS MORE FUN.   I WOULD PROBABLY BE BETTER AT IT TOO.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: POLISHING CV AND APPLYING FOR JOB AS ESL TEACHER. THE CO. GETS A LOT OF APPLICATIONS, SO THEY'LL GET BACK TO ME WHEN THEY CAN. HOPEFULLY SOON.

----------


## Suzanimal

> FINDING WORK FROM HOME IS KINDA A PITA. YOU MIGHT TRY RETAILING STUFF ON EBAY AND WHATNOT. OUR BUDDY ANGELATC IS A PRO AND CAN HELP YOU IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS. I'M JUST NAO GETTING INTO TEACHING ENGLISH AS A SECOND LANGUAGE VIA SKYPE AND VARIOUS OTHER WEBBERNET VIDEO PLATFORMS. I'M HAVING TO DEAL WITH COORDINATING WITH SHANGHAI TIME AND OTHER TECHNICALITIES. HOPEFULLY IT WORKS OUT. THAT'S BEEN ONE OF MY MAJOR LIFESKILLS LATELY.
> 
> *ETA: ACCORDING TO YOUR CHART I SHOULD BE A CULT LEADER OR EVIL GENIUS. I THINK EVIL GENIUS SOUNDS MORE FUN.   I WOULD PROBABLY BE BETTER AT IT TOO.*


YOU STRIKE ME AS MORE OF A CULT LEADER INTJ. YOU'RE PERSONABLE AND CAN DEFINITELY PULL OFF THE CULT LEADER LOOK AND YOU HAVE LIFESKILLS YOU CAN TEACH AT THE COMPOUND. PLUS, YOU'RE YOUNG AND VIRILE ENOUGH TO SPREAD YOUR SEED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YOU STRIKE ME AS MORE OF A CULT LEADER INTJ. YOU'RE PERSONABLE AND CAN DEFINITELY PULL OFF THE CULT LEADER LOOK AND YOU HAVE LIFESKILLS YOU CAN TEACH AT THE COMPOUND. PLUS, YOU'RE YOUNG AND VIRILE ENOUGH TO SPREAD YOUR SEED.


I MUST ADMIT, CULT LEADER SOUNDS LIKE A FUN GIG.  I COULD ALSO SAVE ALL KINDS OF MONEY WITH OTHER PEOPLE PAYING FOR RENT AND GROCERIES.

----------


## Suzanimal

> FINDING WORK FROM HOME IS KINDA A PITA. *YOU MIGHT TRY RETAILING STUFF ON EBAY AND WHATNOT.* OUR BUDDY ANGELATC IS A PRO AND CAN HELP YOU IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS. I'M JUST NAO GETTING INTO TEACHING ENGLISH AS A SECOND LANGUAGE VIA SKYPE AND VARIOUS OTHER WEBBERNET VIDEO PLATFORMS. I'M HAVING TO DEAL WITH COORDINATING WITH SHANGHAI TIME AND OTHER TECHNICALITIES. HOPEFULLY IT WORKS OUT. THAT'S BEEN ONE OF MY MAJOR LIFESKILLS LATELY.


EBAY SEEMS COMPLICATED BUT I'M CONSIDERING POSHMARK. IT'S EASY TO LIST AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO FIGURE OUT THE SHIPPING. PLUS, I'VE WATCHED A FEW VIDEOS AND RESELLERS SAY THEY GET MORE MONEY FOR THE STUFF I WOULD BE INTERESTED IN SELLING ON POSH. ON TOP OF THAT, I FOUND A SWEET HONEY HOLE AND I CAN GET REALLY NICE STUFF TO RESELL FOR 2.25 MAX. I NORMALLY GO ON .50 DAY AND CAN STILL FIND NICE STUFF. FASHION WOULD BE THE ONLY THING I WOULD FEEL COMFORTABLE SELLING BECAUSE I KNOW ABOUT IT AND I'M GOOD AT IT. I'M UNCANNILY GOOD AT PREDICTING TRENDS. 

MY FALL PREDICTIONS...WIDE COLLARS (THINK SEVENTIES - AS A MATTER OF FACT, I THINK THE SEVENTIES LOOK IS ON THE UPSWING AND THE 80'S LOOK IS GOING OUT), VINTAGE DENIM, SQUARE TOES ARE COMING BACK, TWEED FABRIC (NOT JUST COATS. I PREDICT YOU'LL BE SEEING TWEED DRESSES/PANTS), MOD CUTS AND PRINTS.

----------


## Carlybee

> FINDING WORK FROM HOME IS KINDA A PITA. YOU MIGHT TRY RETAILING STUFF ON EBAY AND WHATNOT. OUR BUDDY ANGELATC IS A PRO AND CAN HELP YOU IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS. I'M JUST NAO GETTING INTO TEACHING ENGLISH AS A SECOND LANGUAGE VIA SKYPE AND VARIOUS OTHER WEBBERNET VIDEO PLATFORMS. I'M HAVING TO DEAL WITH COORDINATING WITH SHANGHAI TIME AND OTHER TECHNICALITIES. HOPEFULLY IT WORKS OUT. THAT'S BEEN ONE OF MY MAJOR LIFESKILLS LATELY.
> 
> ETA: ACCORDING TO YOUR CHART I SHOULD BE A CULT LEADER OR EVIL GENIUS. I THINK EVIL GENIUS SOUNDS MORE FUN.   I WOULD PROBABLY BE BETTER AT IT TOO.



IM WORKING FROM HOME IN ADDITION TO MY DAY JOB. I WAS WORKING 20 HRS A WEEK DURING TAX SEASON BUT NOW DOWN TO AROUND 10 IN ADDITION TO MY 40 HR REG JOB. I HAVE A HOME OFFICE SET UP.

BTW HAVE YOU TRIED ZOOM INSTEAD OF SKYPE?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> IM WORKING FROM HOME IN ADDITION TO MY DAY JOB. I WAS WORKING 20 HRS A WEEK DURING TAX SEASON BUT NOW DOWN TO AROUND 10 IN ADDITION TO MY 40 HR REG JOB. I HAVE A HOME OFFICE SET UP.
> 
> BTW HAVE YOU TRIED ZOOM INSTEAD OF SKYPE?


I HAVE NEVER ZOOMED. I RECALL HEARING OF IT ONCE OR TWICE.

----------


## Carlybee

> I HAVE NEVER ZOOMED. I RECALL HEARING OF IT ONCE OR TWICE.


https://zoom.us

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> EBAY SEEMS COMPLICATED BUT I'M CONSIDERING POSHMARK. IT'S EASY TO LIST AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO FIGURE OUT THE SHIPPING. PLUS, I'VE WATCHED A FEW VIDEOS AND RESELLERS SAY THEY GET MORE MONEY FOR THE STUFF I WOULD BE INTERESTED IN SELLING ON POSH. ON TOP OF THAT, I FOUND A SWEET HONEY HOLE AND I CAN GET REALLY NICE STUFF TO RESELL FOR 2.25 MAX. I NORMALLY GO ON .50 DAY AND CAN STILL FIND NICE STUFF. FASHION WOULD BE THE ONLY THING I WOULD FEEL COMFORTABLE SELLING BECAUSE I KNOW ABOUT IT AND I'M GOOD AT IT. I'M UNCANNILY GOOD AT PREDICTING TRENDS. 
> 
> MY FALL PREDICTIONS...WIDE COLLARS (THINK SEVENTIES - AS A MATTER OF FACT, I THINK THE SEVENTIES LOOK IS ON THE UPSWING AND THE 80'S LOOK IS GOING OUT), VINTAGE DENIM, SQUARE TOES ARE COMING BACK, TWEED FABRIC (NOT JUST COATS. I PREDICT YOU'LL BE SEEING TWEED DRESSES/PANTS), MOD CUTS AND PRINTS.


WOW, THAT'S IMPRESSIVE.    I'M GOOD AT ART, GRAPHIC/COMMERCIAL DESIGN, AND PHOTOGRAPHY, BUT IT SEEMS THE FASHION DESIGN LIFESKILL IS JUST FOUND ON THE GAY GENE AND IN WOMEN.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY AFTER MOWING I WEEDEATED THE TANK TRAP .

----------


## Jamesiv1

> MY FALL PREDICTIONS...WIDE COLLARS (THINK SEVENTIES - AS A MATTER OF FACT, I THINK THE SEVENTIES LOOK IS ON THE UPSWING AND THE 80'S LOOK IS GOING OUT), VINTAGE DENIM, SQUARE TOES ARE COMING BACK, TWEED FABRIC (NOT JUST COATS. I PREDICT YOU'LL BE SEEING TWEED DRESSES/PANTS), MOD CUTS AND PRINTS.


THOSE ARE SOME EXEMPLARY PREDICTIONS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TODAY AFTER MOWING I *WEEDEATED* THE TANK TRAP .


THAT SHOULD BE WEEDATE. BUT CONSIDERING YOU'RE FORMING A VERB FROM A NOUN, IT WOULD BE BETTER YET TO KEEP THE VERBAL NOUN AND ADD THE TENSE AS A SUFFIX:* WEEDEATERED*.

----------


## oyarde

> THAT SHOULD BE WEEDATE. BUT CONSIDERING YOU'RE FORMING A VERB FROM A NOUN, IT WOULD BE BETTER YET TO KEEP THE VERBAL NOUN AND ADD THE TENSE AS A SUFFIX:* WEEDEATERED*.


MAYBE I SOULD JUST HAVE SAID I USED THE WEEDWHACKER SINCE IT IS A STIHL AND WEEDEATER IS A NAME BRAND .

----------


## euphemia

Made my overnight oatmeal and layered jar salads to eat the next two days.

----------


## oyarde

TOMORROW I MIGHT GO TO THE LICENSE BRANCH SINCE I CANNOT GET AF TO GO FOR ME.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: BUYING A SUIT JACKET. I NEED A SUMMER SUIT JACKET. MINE IS TOO HOT. SO I WENT DOWN TO THE MEN'S WEARHOUSE. THE SALES GUY WAS PRETTY NICE AND HELPFUL, BUT TRIED TO UPSELL ME, WHICH WAS ANNOYING. WOUND UP GETTING A NICE BLAZER. THE ALTERATIONS WILL BE DONE IN A FEW DAYS. ALSO BEING PATIENT WHILE GETTING MEASURED-THAT SHOULD COUNT AS A LIFESKILL TOO. AND ALSO DEALING WITH THE CROWDS AT THE MALL.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I SCRUBBED THE FLOOR THEN MOPPED IT AT THE SHOP IN TOWN BEFORE OPENING. THE FLOOR CLEANER I USED HAD BLEACH IN IT AND THEN I SMELLED LIKE BLEACH ALL DAY .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFSKILLS....

I CONCERTED ON TUESDAY. I SAW A BAND CALL POPEVIL (I LIKE CALLING THEM POPROCKS, THOUGH), THEY OPENED FOR CHEAP TRICK WHO OPENED FOR POISON. POPROCKS WERE OKAY. CHEAP TRICK WERE GREAT AND SO WERE POISON. HAD A GREAT TIME. I MADE AN OBSERVATION AND I REALLY TRIED NOT TO SAY ANYTHING TO MR  A BECAUSE I KNEW HE WOULD ADD THIS TO THE REASONS HE THINKS I'M GOING TO HELL BUT AFTER A FEW BEERS IT SLIPPED OUT AND HE SAID HE WAS PROUD OF ME FOR KEEPING IT IN AS LONG AS I DID. NOW, I HAVE TO TELL Y'ALL. THAT CONCERT WAS THE UGLIEST GROUP OF WHITE PEOPLE I'VE SEEN GATHERED IN ONE PLACE IN A LONG TIME. DAMN. POISON FANS HAVE NOT AGED WELL. POISON LOOKED GOOD, THOUGH. WHILST THERE WAS STILL A LOT OF MANLINER, I WAS GLAD TO SEE THEY WEREN'T WEARING ANY LIPSTICK.

I COOKED OUT YESTERDAY. SO, YESTERDAY WAS MY ELDERLY NEIGHBOR'S BIRTHDAY. HE'S MY FAVORITE DRINKING BUDDY. I THREW A SURPRISE PARTY FOR HIM. I ONLY PLANNED ON 11 PEOPLE BUT SOMEHOW WORD GOT OUT AND I WAS DEFROSTING BURGERS ON THE FLY. I ENDED UP WITH AROUND 25 GUESTS. MR A WAS WONDERING WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE CAME FROM BUT I HALF ASSED REMEMBERED INVITING THEM AFTER THEY STARTED SHOWING UP. I DIDN'T TELL MR A THAT BECAUSE HE DOESN'T LIKE IT WHEN I RANDOMLY INVITE PEOPLE. WE ENDED UP WITH SOME GUY I MET IN A BAR COMING OVER FOR EASTER, LOL. I COULDN'T BELIEVE HE SHOWED UP BUT HE ENDED UP BEING A LOT OF FUN. PLUS, HE BROUGHT A BOTTLE OF TEQUILA AND A CASE OF BEER. HE CAN JOIN MY TRIBE.

TODAY, I'M GOING TO CHECK OVER THE YARD. I ALWAYS END UP FINDING STUFF MY KIDS DIDN'T CATCH WHEN I VOLUNTOLD THEM TO CLEAN UP. I'M ALSO GOING TO HAVE MR A HANG SOME SHELVES IN MY NEW OFFICE AND I ALSO NEED HIM TO HANG A FEW PICTURES IN THERE. I'M GOING TO DO SOME WEEDING AROUND MY BLUEBERRY BUSHES AND MY STRAWBERRIES  - I SHOULD SAY, THE BIRD'S BLUEBERRY BUSHES AND THE SQUIRREL'S STRAWBERRY BUSHES.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I DRUG DOWN A LOAD OF OAK LOGS CUT LAST YEAR FROM THE TOP OF THE RIDGE WEST OF HERE . TOO HOT . HOPEFULLY ONE MORE LOAD WILL DO THE REMAINDER OF THAT , MAYBE MON OR TUE . THEN I JUST NEED TO DRAG DOWN ALL THE CHUNKS OF HUGE ASH I HAVE ON TOP OF THE HILL TO THE NORTH. ONCE I GET ALL OF IT SPLIT I AM HOPING IT WILL GET ME THROUGH NEXT WINTER . DANKE , OF COURSE WAS NOWHERE TO BE FOUND,

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I WENT TO HOME DEPOT . THEY WERE OUT OF ONE OF THE ITEMS I WENT FOR SO I GOT CHAD , HEAD EMPLOYEE IN CHARGE AT TOOL DEPT TO GIVE ME A REPLACEMENT ITEM FOR THE SAME PRICE. SO NOW I HAVE A DRILL AND  I DO NOT NEED BUT I GOT EVERYTHING ELSE I WENT FOR . THREE MORE BATTERIES , TWO CHARGERS , NEW BLOWER , SPRAYER , POLE SAW , NEW CIRCULAR SAW , NEW DRILL BIT SET , ANOTHER DRIVER SET , ANOTHER BAG FOR ABOUT 320 FRN'S . HOPE DANKE DOES NOT MIND HE PUT IT ON HIS NEW HOME DEPOT CARD FOR ME FOR MY BIRTHDAY . THANKS DANKE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: PAYING BILLS. WILL BE DOING MOAR OF IT SUNDAY TOO. :P

----------


## oyarde

> LIFESKILL: PAYING BILLS. WILL BE DOING MOAR OF IT SUNDAY TOO. :P


I GOT ALL OF MINE IN THE MAIL FRIDAY , SHOULD BE GOOD FOR ABOUT 5 OR 6 WEEKS . I LIKE IT WHEN I DO NOT HAVE TO FOOL WITH IT FOR AWHILE .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I GOT ALL OF MINE IN THE MAIL FRIDAY , SHOULD BE GOOD FOR ABOUT 5 OR 6 WEEKS . I LIKE IT WHEN I DO NOT HAVE TO FOOL WITH IT FOR AWHILE .


ONE OF THE NICE THINGS ABOUT SUMMER IS FEWER BILLS. MOST PEOPLE WHO NEED ME TO DO STUFF FOR THEM AROUND TOWN ARE ON VACATION AND THERE AREN'T ANY MAJOR FEASTS I HAVE TO CHANT AT AND WHATNOT. I'M GETTING ALL MY WORK DONE FROM HOME THIS SUMMER EXCEPT FOR ERRANDS I CAN'T GET AROUND LIKE POST OFFICE NONSENSE AND GROCERIES AND SUCH.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: PICKED UP MY NEW SUIT COAT. PRETTY SPIFFY. NICE LIGHTWEIGHT PIECE FOR SUMMER.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS....

I WENT TO BED REALLY EARLY LAST NIGHT AND WAS WOKE AT 4 AM. I DECIDED TO DO ALL MY CLEANING SO I COULD SPEND THE AFTERNOON GOOFING OFF. I STILL HAVE TO GET THE KITCHEN RUGS OUT THE WASH AND HANG THEM AND THEN IT'S POOL AND BEER TIME.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL....DECISIONS, DECISIONS...

I'VE BEEN TRYING TO CLEAN OUT THE JUNK AROUND HERE AND JUST SCALE DOWN. MR A AND I HAVE BEEN TALKING ABOUT DOWNSIZING NOW THAT THE BOYS ARE OLDER AND HOPEFULLY PLANNING ON MOVING OUT IN THE NEXT FEW YEARS. ANYWAY, I HAVE TWO SEWING MACHINES. ONE IS A NEWER EMBROIDERY MACHINE AND THE OTHER IS AN OLD INDUSTRIAL SINGER. MY DAD BOUGHT IT FOR MY MOM WHEN I WAS A KID AND IT STILL WORKS GREAT. THAT THING WILL WALK THE DOG. THE ONLY DOWNSIDE TO THE SINGER IS THAT IT IS BUILT INTO A HUGE TABLE AND IT'S HEAVY AS HELL. I'M THINKING ABOUT SELLING IT. IT'S ACTUALLY WORTH SOME MONEY. LAST I CHECKED THEY WENT FOR AROUND 800.00. THAT'S WHAT THE SINGER REPAIR SHOP OFFERED MY MOM FOR IT WHEN WE HAD IT SERVICED LAST, ANYWAY. I DON'T NEED THAT MUCH POWER. I SEW ON IT BUT I COULD DO ALTERATIONS AND SEW THE OCCASIONAL DRESS ON MY BROTHER. I COULD RESELL THE BROTHER FOR AROUND 150.00. I DON'T REALLY USE IT BECAUSE THE SINGER IS SET UP AND READY TO GO. I'M TORN. THEY BOTH HAVE THEIR ADVANTAGES. I ALSO HAVE A SERGER. THAT NEEDS TO GO ASAP. I DON'T EVEN REMEMBER HOW TO THREAD THE DAMN THING. I WENT THROUGH MY SEWING STUFF AND I HAVE A TON OF DUPLICATES. I DIDN'T BUY DUPLICATES BUT I INHERITED THEM WHEN MY MOM MOVED IN. SHE CAN'T SEE TO SEW ANYMORE SO SHE LEFT THEM WITH ME WHEN SHE REMARRIED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-SKYPE JOB INTERVIEWING. RIGHT NOW THE INTERVIEWER IS BUSY. WE'RE GOING TO TRY MEETING AGAIN IN AN HOUR OR SO.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-ACED TEH INTERVIEW. LIFESKILL FOR TUESDAY-NEED TO GET A PASSPORT TO PROVE I'M A CITIZEN AND CAN WORK FOR AN INTERNATIONAL COMPANY.

----------


## Carlybee

LIFESKILL DECIDED TO TRANSITION TO TAX PREPARATION. MAYBE ILL SPECIALIZE IN BLOCKCHAIN. YEAH I KNOW..BUT FOR THOSE WHO DO FILE AT LEAST I CAN TRY TO HELP.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I DUG A BUNCH OF HOLES AND PLANTED SOME RASPBERRIES AND BLACKBERRIES .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS FOR TODAY...

FIGURING OUT HOW TO GET TWO YEARS WORTH OF PHOTOS OFF MY IPHONE BECAUSE I'M OUTTA STORAGE. I'M THINKING ABOUT BUYING A USB THINGY FOR IPHONE BECAUSE I DON'T WANT THEM ON MY COMPUTER. IT'S A PIECE OF CRAP AND I FEEL BETTER IF I HAVE THEM ON AN EXTERNAL DEVICE.

I'M ALSO TRYING TO DECIDE WHAT I'M GONNA DO TONIGHT. I REALLY SHOULD STAY HOME AND WORK BUT A FRIEND I HAVEN'T SEEN IN AWHILE IS TRYING TO GET ME TO GO OUT WITH HER. I THINK I SEE MYSELF GOING OUT. SHE EVEN TEMPTED ME WITH MY FAVORITE BAR. 

I'M TAKING MR A AND THE BOYS TO THE IMPERIAL FEZ THIS WEEK SO I DESERVE A NIGHT OUT. I LOVE THE FOOD BUT I HATE SITTING IN A RESTAURANT FOR 2.5 HOURS. IT'S A LONG MEAL. THE BELLY-DANCERS ARE NICE ENTERTAINMENT BUT I'M OVER THEM AFTER A FEW MINUTES. OF COURSE, MR A AND THE BOYS COULD SIT THERE ALL NIGHT EATING AND WATCHING THEM, LOL. IMO, THEY DO MORE TWERKING THAN BELLY-DANCING BUT WHATEVER, IT'S WHERE MR A WANTED ME TO TAKE HIM FOR FATHERS DAY SO I'M GOING WITH A FAKE SMILE PASTED ON MY FACE. I DO REALLY LIKE THE B'STELLA. I WISH I COULD JUST GET THAT BUT YOU HAVE TO GET THE 5 COURSE MEAL, I THINK.

----------


## oyarde

THIS MORNING I OBSERVED A MOMENT OF SILENCE FOR REMEMBRANCE IN THE PASSING OF MATT GUITAR MURPHY AT THE YOUNG AGE OF 88 .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILLS FOR TODAY...
> 
> FIGURING OUT HOW TO GET TWO YEARS WORTH OF PHOTOS OFF MY IPHONE BECAUSE I'M OUTTA STORAGE. I'M THINKING ABOUT BUYING A USB THINGY FOR IPHONE BECAUSE I DON'T WANT THEM ON MY COMPUTER. IT'S A PIECE OF CRAP AND I FEEL BETTER IF I HAVE THEM ON AN EXTERNAL DEVICE.
> 
> I'M ALSO TRYING TO DECIDE WHAT I'M GONNA DO TONIGHT. I REALLY SHOULD STAY HOME AND WORK BUT A FRIEND I HAVEN'T SEEN IN AWHILE IS TRYING TO GET ME TO GO OUT WITH HER. I THINK I SEE MYSELF GOING OUT. SHE EVEN TEMPTED ME WITH MY FAVORITE BAR. 
> 
> I'M TAKING MR A AND THE BOYS TO THE IMPERIAL FEZ THIS WEEK SO I DESERVE A NIGHT OUT. I LOVE THE FOOD BUT I HATE SITTING IN A RESTAURANT FOR 2.5 HOURS. IT'S A LONG MEAL. THE BELLY-DANCERS ARE NICE ENTERTAINMENT BUT I'M OVER THEM AFTER A FEW MINUTES. OF COURSE, MR A AND THE BOYS COULD SIT THERE ALL NIGHT EATING AND WATCHING THEM, LOL. IMO, THEY DO MORE TWERKING THAN BELLY-DANCING 56BUT WHATEVER, IT'S WHERE MR A WANTED ME TO TAKE HIM FOR FATHERS DAY SO I'M GOING WITH A FAKE SMILE PASTED ON MY FACE. I DO REALLY LIKE THE B'STELLA. I WISH I COULD JUST GET THAT BUT YOU HAVE TO GET THE 5 COURSE MEAL, I THINK.


I KEEP MY PHOTOS AND DIGITAL ART ON AN EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE AND BACKED UP USING THE WEBBERNETS(IDRIVE). IF YOU USE IDRIVE, YOU CAN GET AN IDRIVE PHONE APP THAT LETS YOU BACKUP YOUR STUFF TO YOUR IDRIVE ACCOUNT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: TAKING FILLED OUT FORMS AND DOCUMENTS TO THE COURT TO GET A PASSPORT. GOTTA HAVE IT FOR WORK. IT GETS HERE IN 4-6 WEEKS.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I AM LOAFING , IT IS RAINING AGAIN . TOMORROW I HAVE A DATE FOR SHOOTING ARROWS WITH A 6 YEAR OLD GRAND DAUGHTER .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS....TRYING TO SOBER UP.

MR A AND I HAD A LITTLE TOO MUCH FUN THIS PAST WEEK AND I SOMEHOW STUMBLED INTO SOME POISON IVY AND HAVE A RASH ON MY LOWER LEGS AND FOREARMS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: BASS/BARITONE CHOIR SECTION LEADER. HAD TO STEP UP BECAUSE MY SECTION COULDN'T GET THEIR $#@! TOGETHER. AND ME HAVING SUPER EARS, IT DRIVES ME CRAZY TO HAVE PEOPLE MAKING MISTAKES ALL AROUND ME.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS FOR TODAY...GETTIN' MUH $#@! TOGETHER

I CONFESSED TO MR A THAT I'VE PLANNED A JULY 4TH PARTY AND ALREADY INVITED A BUNCH OF PEOPLE. I LET HIM BE IN CHARGE OF FIREWORKS BUT HE WASN'T TOO HAPPY. I THINK HE WANTED TO JUST RELAX. ANYWAY, HE TOLD ME I'M GONNA HAVE TO DO ALL THE WORK SO I STARTED CLEANING TODAY. I GOT THE KITCHEN SPOTLESS AND I'M WAITING FOR THE FLOOR TO DRY. NEXT, I THINK I'M GOING TO GRAB A BITE OF FOOD AND GET IN THE POOL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: JOB INTERVIEW. I PASSED!  @Suzanimal WILL BE HAPPI. WINE WILL FLOW FREELY. NOW I JUST HAZ TO WAIT FOR MY CONTRACT TO COME THROUGH AND I CAN START WORKING.  I NEED A $#@! TON OF FRNS TO PAY OFF DEBT, MED BILLS FROM INJURY LAST YEAR, ETC.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL: JOB INTERVIEW. I PASSED!  @Suzanimal WILL BE HAPPI. WINE WILL FLOW FREELY. NOW I JUST HAZ TO WAIT FOR MY CONTRACT TO COME THROUGH AND I CAN START WORKING.  I NEED A $#@! TON OF FRNS TO PAY OFF DEBT, MED BILLS FROM INJURY LAST YEAR, ETC.


YAY! I _IS_ HAPPI 4 U!!!


LIFESKILL

BUYING FIREWORKS. MR A NORMALLY GOES BY HIMSELF BUT HE TOOK ME YESTERDAY. I THINK HE PREFERS TO GO BY HIMSELF. HE WAS AXING QUESTIONS ABOUT THE BIG STUFF AND I'M OVER IN THE KIDDIE SECTION LOADING UP ON DOG FART EXPLOSIVES. HE LET ME HAVE A FEW OF THOSE, A TRANSFORMER, A PACK OF TANKS, AND A CHAINSAW - YOU HOLD THE CHAINSAW AND LIGHT IT - IT'S REALLY COOL. I HOPE IT'S NOT A $#@!ING WHORE LIKE THE REST OF MR A'S CHAINSAWS. WHEN I PICKED IT OUT, I DON'T THINK HE REALIZED I WAS TROLLING HIM BECAUSE HE WAS WORRIED ABOUT HIS GRAND FINALE. ALSO, HE'S NOT SURE HE HAS ENOUGH ROMAN CANDLES. I'M SURE IT WILL BE FINE. THE GINGER GIRLS NEXT DOOR ARE EASILY IMPRESSED.

----------


## Carlybee

LIFESKILL: FINISHED 12 CE HOURS OF TAX LAW AND OTHER TAX CRAP...NOW FOR 6 MORE OF THE TRUMP CHANGES THEN A 3 HOUR EXAM. 

SENT OFF AN APPLICATION FOR A DBA..I HOPE I GET THE NAME I WANT BUT THE DOT COM WAS TAKEN..ITS JUST PARKED THOUGH.

BROKE MY VEGETARIAN DIET AND HAD BEEF..FEEL CRAPPY BUT IT WAS GOOD. 

SCREWED UP MY BACK TOO..YEEHAW.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL: JOB INTERVIEW. I PASSED!  @Suzanimal WILL BE HAPPI. WINE WILL FLOW FREELY. NOW I JUST HAZ TO WAIT FOR MY CONTRACT TO COME THROUGH AND I CAN START WORKING.  I NEED A $#@! TON OF FRNS TO PAY OFF DEBT, MED BILLS FROM INJURY LAST YEAR, ETC.



CONGRATS!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> CONGRATS!


THANKS, BABES!  THERE'S UNPAID HOURS FOR GRADING HOMEWORK AND WHATNOT-SAME AS EVERY TEACHING GIG-BUT MOST SKILLED JOBS HAVE A "TAKEHOME" ASPECT YOU DON'T GET PAID FOR.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL: FINISHED 12 CE HOURS OF TAX LAW AND OTHER TAX CRAP...NOW FOR 6 MORE OF THE TRUMP CHANGES THEN A 3 HOUR EXAM. 
> 
> SENT OFF AN APPLICATION FOR A DBA..I HOPE I GET THE NAME I WANT BUT THE DOT COM WAS TAKEN..ITS JUST PARKED THOUGH.
> 
> BROKE MY VEGETARIAN DIET AND HAD BEEF..FEEL CRAPPY BUT IT WAS GOOD. 
> 
> SCREWED UP MY BACK TOO..YEEHAW.


DOES THAT MEAN CLOCK HOURS OR CREDIT HOURS? IF CREDIT HOURS, NICE! WHEN YOU LOOKED AT DOMAINS, DID YOU TRY A DIFFERENT EXTENSION, LIKE DOT NET? IT SUCKS WHEN PEOPLE PARK ON DOMAINS LIKE THAT. :P IF YOU HAVE DIGESTION PROBLEMS WHEN TRANSITIONING OFF A VEGAN/VEGETARIAN DIET, DIGESTIVE ENZYMES MAY HELP YOU.  IF I KNEW WHAT WAS WRONG WITH YOUR BACK I MIGHT HAVE A SUGGESTION FOR HELPING IT GET BETTER.  ~HUGS~

----------


## Carlybee

> DOES THAT MEAN CLOCK HOURS OR CREDIT HOURS? IF CREDIT HOURS, NICE! WHEN YOU LOOKED AT DOMAINS, DID YOU TRY A DIFFERENT EXTENSION, LIKE DOT NET? IT SUCKS WHEN PEOPLE PARK ON DOMAINS LIKE THAT. :P IF YOU HAVE DIGESTION PROBLEMS WHEN TRANSITIONING OFF A VEGAN/VEGETARIAN DIET, DIGESTIVE ENZYMES MAY HELP YOU.  IF I KNEW WHAT WAS WRONG WITH YOUR BACK I MIGHT HAVE A SUGGESTION FOR HELPING IT GET BETTER.  ~HUGS~


CE= continuing education hours

I bought the .us domain but found out it didnt come with privacy so got the .net too..they were cheap.

I have screwed up my pelvic alignment and having lower back pain so will try different stretches...one hip is higher than the other now so pressing on nerves.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> CE= continuing education hours
> 
> I bought the .us domain but found out it didnt come with privacy so got the .net too..they were cheap.
> 
> I have screwed up my pelvic alignment and having lower back pain so will try different stretches...one hip is higher than the other now so pressing on nerves.


THIS ONE HELPED ME WHEN I THREW OUT MY LOWER BACK WHEN I USED POOR TECHNIQUE WHILST DOING DEADLIFTS 3-4 YEARS AGO-

----------


## oyarde

THIS MORNING I SAWED UP SOME LOGS , QUIT AT NOON TO ESCAPE THE HEAT WAVE A BIT .

----------


## Carlybee

> THIS ONE HELPED ME WHEN I THREW OUT MY LOWER BACK WHEN I USED POOR TECHNIQUE WHILST DOING DEADLIFTS 3-4 YEARS AGO-



THANKS..I THINK MY HIPS ARE OUT OF BALANCE..IE, ONE HIGHER THAN THE OTHER..HOW I DID THAT I DONT KNOW.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS FOR TODAY...MOSTLY DELEGATING 

MADE THE BOYS CLEAN THE HOUSE AND THEN THEY'RE GOING TO VACUUM THE POOL. HAD MR A PICK UP SOME SAHLEN'S HOT DOGS. I WENT TO PUBLIX (THE ONLY PLACE THEY SELL THEM) FOUR FRICKIN' TIMES OVER THE PAST TWO DAYS BECAUSE THEY TOLD ME THEY WERE ON THE TRUCK AND I NEVER GOT A PACK. HE'S THE ON WHO WANTS THEM SO I FIGURED HE COULD FIND THEM. HE FOUND TWO PACKS AT ONE INTOWN AND PLANS ON STOPPING AT A FEW OTHER PUBLIXES. 

I'VE BEEN COOKING AND I CUT A BUNCH OF FLOWERS AND FILLED MY VASES. IT LOOKS VERY PRETTY.

----------


## shakey1

WILL BE MOVING INTO THE OLD HOUSE WE'VE BEEN FIXING UP OVER THE LAST FEW YEARS, BUT I NEED TO DOWNSIZE SOME... HARDER THAN IT SOUNDS... & TIME CONSUMING.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

MAJOR LIFESKILL TOADY-GOTTA SEND A BUNCH OF DETAILS TO THE HR PEOPLE AT MY COMPANY SO'S I CAN GIT TO WORK-THEY HAVE TO WRITE A CONTRACT FOR ME. MY FIRST MAJOR CONTRACT EVARRR. @Suzanimal WILL BE PROUD.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I HAVE TO POLISH UP MY $#@!-TALKING LIFESKILL. AMERICA DAY IS TOMORROW, AND I WILL BE SPENDING A GREAT DEAL OF TIME TALKING $#@! TO MY BRITISH BUDDIES ON FB TO CELEBRATE.  I ALSO HAVE TO FIND SOME GOOD MEMES.

----------


## Suzanimal

> MAJOR LIFESKILL TOADY-GOTTA SEND A BUNCH OF DETAILS TO THE HR PEOPLE AT MY COMPANY SO'S I CAN GIT TO WORK-THEY HAVE TO WRITE A CONTRACT FOR ME. MY FIRST MAJOR CONTRACT EVARRR. @Suzanimal WILL BE PROUD.


GOOD WORK CONTRACTING, HB34.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFE SKILLS...

TRYING NOT TO KILL MY TEENAGE SONS. I HAVE TO ADMIT THEY'VE BEEN PRETTY HELPFUL ALL DAY AND THEY HAVEN'T COMPLAINED ONCE BUT I MADE THE MISTAKE THINKING THEY WERE MATURE ENOUGH TO HANDLE SOME LIGHT FOOD PREP. I PUT THEM IN CHARGE OF SLICING ALL THE BUNS - THEY'RE FROM THE DELI AND DON'T COME SLICED. YES, THEY'RE SLICING BUNS....AND THEN THEY'RE BUTTERING THEM AND EATING THEM. WTF?

----------


## oyarde

THIS MORNING I BOUGHT A FANCY TREADMILL AT A YARD SALE FOR 50 FRN'S . I AM GOING TO USE IT FOR A WOOD CHUCKER INTO THE BASEMENT THROUGH A WINDOW.

----------


## Carlybee

> THIS MORNING I BOUGHT A FANCY TREADMILL AT A YARD SALE FOR 50 FRN'S . I AM GOING TO USE IT FOR A WOOD CHUCKER INTO THE BASEMENT THROUGH A WINDOW.


VIDEO WHEN YOU TRY THAT THE FIRST TIME

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFE SKILLS...
> 
> TRYING NOT TO KILL MY TEENAGE SONS. I HAVE TO ADMIT THEY'VE BEEN PRETTY HELPFUL ALL DAY AND THEY HAVEN'T COMPLAINED ONCE BUT I MADE THE MISTAKE THINKING THEY WERE MATURE ENOUGH TO HANDLE SOME LIGHT FOOD PREP. I PUT THEM IN CHARGE OF SLICING ALL THE BUNS - THEY'RE FROM THE DELI AND DON'T COME SLICED. YES, THEY'RE SLICING BUNS....AND THEN THEY'RE BUTTERING THEM AND EATING THEM. WTF?


THAT'S JUST PLAIN WEIRD. I COULD UNDERSTAND GOOD DINNER ROLLS OR SOMETHING, BUT NEITHER HOT DOG NOR HAMBURGER BUNS LEND THEMSELVES TO BUTTER FLAVOUR.  I BET THE ANIMALKIDS EAT TOOTHPASTE TOO.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS...CLEANING 

I THREW A HELL OF A PARTY YESTERDAY AND I MANAGED TO STAY (MOSTLY) SOBER THROUGH THE WHOLE THING. I STUCK WITH SELECT 55 AND O'DOULS AND HAD A GREAT TIME WITH NO HANGOVER. YAY! THIS WAS THE MESSIEST PARTY I'VE EVER THROWN. SERIOUSLY, THIS HOUSE AND YARD WAS TRASHED. AS A MATTER OF FACT, ONE COUPLE I'VE KNOWN FOR OVER 20 YEARS DIDN'T SHOW UP UNTIL 7:00 AND THEY WERE SHOCKED WHEN THEY WALKED IN. SHE SAID SHE HASN'T SEEN MY PLACE THAT TRASHED SINCE THE COLLEGE HOT TUB PARTY - I ALMOST GOT THROWN OUT OF THOSE APARTMENTS AFTER THAT PARTY.  

I THINK WHAT MADE IT SO BAD IS THAT MY LITTLE NIECE BROUGHT SILLY STRING AND SPRAYED THAT $#@! EVERYWHERE. I ALSO SUSPECT SHE'S THE ONE WHO LEFT THE HALF EATEN BLUE CUPCAKE AND BAG OF DORITOS IN MY SON'S CLOSET. WTF? MY SON WAS PISSED BECAUSE SHE KNOWS SHE'S NOT ALLOWED IN HIS ROOM.

MR A PUT MILK CRATES AROUND THE POOL FOR PEOPLE TO THROW EMPTY BEER CANS IN AND I GUESS SOME OF THE BEER SEEPED INTO THE CONCRETE AND ATTRACTED FLIES. THERE IS A SWARM OF DRUNK FLIES AROUND THE POOL TODAY. I HAD THE BOYS RINSE IT OFF A FEW TIMES BUT IT HASN'T HELPED. GROSS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-STARTING AN AMERITRADE ACCOUNT AND MAKING ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILLS...CLEANING 
> 
> I THREW A HELL OF A PARTY YESTERDAY AND I MANAGED TO STAY (MOSTLY) SOBER THROUGH THE WHOLE THING. I STUCK WITH SELECT 55 AND O'DOULS AND HAD A GREAT TIME WITH NO HANGOVER. YAY! THIS WAS THE MESSIEST PARTY I'VE EVER THROWN. SERIOUSLY, THIS HOUSE AND YARD WAS TRASHED. AS A MATTER OF FACT, ONE COUPLE I'VE KNOWN FOR OVER 20 YEARS DIDN'T SHOW UP UNTIL 7:00 AND THEY WERE SHOCKED WHEN THEY WALKED IN. SHE SAID SHE HASN'T SEEN MY PLACE THAT TRASHED SINCE THE COLLEGE HOT TUB PARTY - I ALMOST GOT THROWN OUT OF THOSE APARTMENTS AFTER THAT PARTY.  
> 
> I THINK WHAT MADE IT SO BAD IS THAT MY LITTLE NIECE BROUGHT SILLY STRING AND SPRAYED THAT $#@! EVERYWHERE. I ALSO SUSPECT SHE'S THE ONE WHO LEFT THE HALF EATEN BLUE CUPCAKE AND BAG OF DORITOS IN MY SON'S CLOSET. WTF? MY SON WAS PISSED BECAUSE SHE KNOWS SHE'S NOT ALLOWED IN HIS ROOM.
> 
> MR A PUT MILK CRATES AROUND THE POOL FOR PEOPLE TO THROW EMPTY BEER CANS IN AND I GUESS SOME OF THE BEER SEEPED INTO THE CONCRETE AND ATTRACTED FLIES. THERE IS A SWARM OF DRUNK FLIES AROUND THE POOL TODAY. *I HAD THE BOYS RINSE IT OFF A FEW TIMES BUT IT HASN'T HELPED. GROSS*.


MAYBE YOU COULD DUMP SOME HOT SOAPY WATER IN THE CRACKS AND WHATNOT TO GET RID OF THE BEER RESIDUE.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I BOUGHT A FANCY COMMERCIAL SUASAGE- HOT DOG ROLLER - COOKER THAT LOOKS LIKE IT WILL HOLD MAYBE JUST UNDER TWO DOZEN FOR 17 FRN'S. I AM GONNA TAKE IT TO ONE OF MUH PART TIME JOBS AND DO LUNCH ON IT ONCE A WEEK I THINK.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TODAY I BOUGHT A FANCY COMMERCIAL SUASAGE- HOT DOG ROLLER - COOKER THAT LOOKS LIKE IT WILL HOLD MAYBE JUST UNDER TWO DOZEN FOR 17 FRN'S. I AM GONNA TAKE IT TO ONE OF MUH PART TIME JOBS AND DO LUNCH ON IT ONCE A WEEK I THINK.


I COULD NEVER ENJOY THE TASTE OF HOT DOGS. TOO "MYSTERY MEAT"-LIKE FOR ME.  SPICY BRATWURSTS ARE GOOD THOUGH.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THANKS..I THINK MY HIPS ARE OUT OF BALANCE..IE, ONE HIGHER THAN THE OTHER..HOW I DID THAT I DONT KNOW.


BTW, I HOPE YOUR HIPS AND BACK ARE DOING BETTER, CARLY.  ~HUGS~ GET WELL SOON.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS....

WORKING ON MY NEW SIDE HUSTLE - POSHMARK. I DID A BUNCH OF COMPS TODAY AND I'M EXCITED. APPARENTLY, I HAVE NICE STUFF. I BOUGHT MOST OF AT THE THRIFT STORE, TOOK CARE OF IT AND NOW I PLAN ON RESELLING IT FOR MORE THAN I PAID.  YAY! 

MR A IS FINALLY TAKING A FEW DAYS OFF AND I MADE HIM A HONEY DO LIST. HE HASN'T TAKEN A WHOLE DAY OFF IN A WEEK AND A HALF.  HE EVEN WENT TO WORK FOR A FEW HOURS BEFORE MY FOURTH OF JULY PARTY. ANYWAY, HE USUALLY IGNORES MY LISTS SO I BURIED SOME FUN STUFF IN THERE AND WE'LL SEE IF HE NOTICES. 

HERE'S HIS LIST

1) HANG PICS IN STAIRWAY (I HAVE TWO PICS THAT HAVE BEEN SITTING THERE FOREVER)
2) BUILD PLANT STAND (HE HAS A PALLET AND I WANT HIM TO BUILD ME A LITTLE PLANT STAND)
3) CUT GRASS
4) MAKE SWEET, SWEET LOVE
5) REPLACE SEAL IN SUNROOF (IT'S LEAKING)

I DOUBT HE'LL GET ALL THAT DONE IN ONE DAY BUT WE'LL SEE. HE'S ALSO OFF ON THURSDAY BUT HE PLAYS GOLF AND THEN HE USUALLY COMES HOME, GOES FOR A SWIM AND WE GO OUT.

----------


## euphemia

> MAKING ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS.


POST THE RECIPE, PLEASE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> POST THE RECIPE, PLEASE.


OKAY. THIS COMES FROM DAVE RUEL'S COOKBOOK IF YOU'RE INTO YUMMY RECIPES FOR EXERCISE NUTRITION. I USE OLIVE OIL AS COOKING FAT MYSELF. I ALSO DOUBLE THE RECIPE SO IT LASTS ME A LONG TIME. 

LOW CARB
ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS
Makes 1 serving
Ingredients
 2 eggs
 1 cup grated zucchini
 ¼ cup diced onion
 ¼ tsp garlic powder
 ¼ tsp onion powder
 Pinch of salt and pepper
Directions
1. Heat a frying pan until hot and then reduce to medium temperature.
2. After mixing together all the ingredients in a bowl.
3. Spray some Pam (or other cooking spray), drop by spoonful onto the pan, when brown
on one side, turn and cook the other side.

NUTRITION FACTS
Per
Serving
Calories 174
Protein 14g
Carbohydrates 7g
Fats 10g

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILLS....
> 
> WORKING ON MY NEW SIDE HUSTLE - POSHMARK. I DID A BUNCH OF COMPS TODAY AND I'M EXCITED. APPARENTLY, I HAVE NICE STUFF. I BOUGHT MOST OF AT THE THRIFT STORE, TOOK CARE OF IT AND NOW I PLAN ON RESELLING IT FOR MORE THAN I PAID.  YAY! 
> 
> MR A IS FINALLY TAKING A FEW DAYS OFF AND I MADE HIM A HONEY DO LIST. HE HASN'T TAKEN A WHOLE DAY OFF IN A WEEK AND A HALF.  HE EVEN WENT TO WORK FOR A FEW HOURS BEFORE MY FOURTH OF JULY PARTY. ANYWAY, HE USUALLY IGNORES MY LISTS SO I BURIED SOME FUN STUFF IN THERE AND WE'LL SEE IF HE NOTICES. 
> 
> HERE'S HIS LIST
> 
> 1) HANG PICS IN STAIRWAY (I HAVE TWO PICS THAT HAVE BEEN SITTING THERE FOREVER)
> ...


MAKES YA WONDER WHO OR WHAT HE'S GOING TO MAKE SWEET, SWEET LOVE TO WHILE MRS A IS ON TEH RPFS.  WOULDN'T IT BE FUNNY IF @Suzanimal SOUNDED LIKE DELTA BURKE IRL?

----------


## Suzanimal

> MAKES YA WONDER WHO OR WHAT HE'S GOING TO MAKE SWEET, SWEET LOVE TO WHILE MRS A IS ON TEH RPFS.  WOULDN'T IT BE FUNNY IF @Suzanimal SOUNDED LIKE DELTA BURKE IRL?


HE ONLY MANAGED TO GET TWO THINGS DONE ON MY LIST. 

I DON'T KNOW WHAT I SOUND LIKE BECAUSE I HATE THE SOUND OF MY VOICE. I DON'T THINK I HAVE AN ACCENT BUT MR A SAYS I DO AND HE SAYS IT GETS WORSE WHEN I'M DRINKING OR AROUND MY FAMILY. AND I'VE ALSO BEEN TOLD I SOUND YOUNG - LIKE A KID. O_o

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS...

CELEBRATING/MOURNING....MY "BABY" TURNED 18 TODAY. I'M PROUD OF THE MAN HE'S TURNING INTO BUT I'M ALSO SAD BECAUSE HE'S GROWING UP AND DOESN'T REALLY NEED ME ANYMORE.

----------


## euphemia

> LOW CARB
> ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS
> Makes 1 serving
> Ingredients
> • 2 eggs
> • 1 cup grated zucchini
> • ¼ cup diced onion
> • ¼ tsp garlic powder
> • ¼ tsp onion powder
> ...


Sounds awesome.  Thanks!

----------


## euphemia

> LIFESKILLS...
> 
> CELEBRATING/MOURNING....MY "BABY" TURNED 18 TODAY. I'M PROUD OF THE MAN HE'S TURNING INTO BUT I'M ALSO SAD BECAUSE HE'S GROWING UP AND DOESN'T REALLY NEED ME ANYMORE.


Congratulations, Suz.  You have accomplished the goal of motherhood:  Work yourself out of a job.  Well done, sweetie.  One of these days you will have grandchildren who need you and you will have all this experience and wisdom to offer them.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFESKILLS...
> 
> CELEBRATING/MOURNING....MY "BABY" TURNED 18 TODAY. I'M PROUD OF THE MAN HE'S TURNING INTO BUT I'M ALSO SAD BECAUSE HE'S GROWING UP AND DOESN'T REALLY NEED ME ANYMORE.


IT WILL BE OK , ONE DAY LATER YOU GET GRANDCHILDREN AND THEY ARE MORE FUN ANYWAY .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Congratulations, Suz.  You have accomplished the goal of motherhood:  Work yourself out of a job.  Well done, sweetie.  One of these days you will have grandchildren who need you and you will have all this experience and wisdom to offer them.





> IT WILL BE OK , ONE DAY LATER YOU GET GRANDCHILDREN AND THEY ARE MORE FUN ANYWAY .


I CAN'T COUNT ON GRANDCHILDREN. MY SONS HAVE NO GAME. THEY GOT THAT FROM THEIR FATHER. HE HAS NO GAME, EITHER. HE WAS JUST LUCKY I CAME ALONG AND FOUND HIM AMUSING.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Sounds awesome.  Thanks!


y/w!  I THINK YOU'LL LIKE 'EM. THEY'RE EVEN BETTER THAN REGULAR HAS BROWNS, IMHO.

----------


## Danke

> LIFESKILLS...
> 
> CELEBRATING/MOURNING....MY "BABY" TURNED 18 TODAY. I'M PROUD OF THE MAN HE'S TURNING INTO BUT I'M ALSO SAD BECAUSE HE'S GROWING UP AND DOESN'T REALLY NEED ME ANYMORE.


I'm sure he will still drive you places someday.

----------


## euphemia

> I'm sure he will still drive you places someday.


He hasn’t driven her crazy or to the poorhouse yet.  That’s something.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: PATIENCE AND DISAPPOINTMENT. WAITED ALL EVENING IN FRONT OF THE COMPUTER DURING WORK HOURS FOR A STUDENT TO SHOW UP FOR AN ESL LESSON PER MY CONTRACT. NOBODY SHOWS UP. *YAWN* SIGH. I DID GET SOME WORK DONE, THO. AND I STILL GET PAID.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm sure he will still drive you places someday.





> He hasn’t driven her crazy or to the poorhouse yet.  That’s something.


HE TRIES. HE ONLY WANTED MONEY FOR HIS BIRTHDAY BUT I ALWAYS GET THEM A LITTLE SOMETHING TO GO WITH THE MONEY. I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO GET HIM SO WHEN I NOTICED HIM CHECKING OUT ONE OF THOSE SALT LAMPS, I PICKED ONE UP FOR HIM. ANYWAY, HE OPENS IT YESTERDAY AND WAS SURPRISINGLY EXCITED TO GET IT. HE UNWRAPPED IT AND LICKED IT.  YEP, IT'S SALT. TURNS OUT HE LOOKED AT THEM EVERYWHERE BECAUSE HE WAS WONDERING IF THEY WERE REAL SALT BUT THEY WERE ALL WRAPPED SO HE COULDN'T TEST THEM IN THE STORE. I TOLD HIM NOT TO LICK HIS LAMP.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL FROM 7/14- TEACHING!  MY SECOND ESL LESSON EVARRRR. CHINESE KIDS ARE SO CUTE! THAT DAY'S LESSON WAS A DR SEUSS STORY AND SOME VOCABULARY. THE OTHER LIFESKILL THAT DAY WAS STUDENT EVALS. HAD TO WRITE MY FIRST ONE EVARRR. KINDA DIFFICULT ACTUALLY, CUZ THEY WANTED OBJECTIVE ANSWERS TO RATHER SUBJECTIVE ASPECTS OF CLASSROOM ACTION. ALSO TRYING TO MAKE DANKE STOP BEING SO DAMN GHEY AROUND ME, WITH LITTLE SUCCESS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

THIS COURSE COULD BE A HANDY LIFESKILL FOR @Suzanimal @Carlybee, ET AL: https://www.tilleo.com/course/makeup...gn=TS_ThankYou  I HEARD ABOUT TILEO AND THIS COURSE BECAUSE THEY RECENTLY PARTNERED WITH THE COMPANY THAT PRODUCES MY TESL COURSE-ONE OF THE #LIFESKILLS I'M WORKING ON ATM.

----------


## Carlybee

> THIS COURSE COULD BE A HANDY LIFESKILL FOR @Suzanimal @Carlybee, ET AL: https://www.tilleo.com/course/makeup...gn=TS_ThankYou  I HEARD ABOUT TILEO AND THIS COURSE BECAUSE THEY RECENTLY PARTNERED WITH THE COMPANY THAT PRODUCES MY TESL COURSE-ONE OF THE #LIFESKILLS I'M WORKING ON ATM.


Thanks..interesing...when you scroll down theres a bunch of magic courses. My son is a professional close up magician so I sent  it to him.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL- FINISHED A UNIT OF MY TESL COURSE AND STARTED ANOTHER ONE. I ACED MY EXAM, 100%. . THIS UNIT IS EVEN MORE LINGUISTICS-INTENSIVE THAN THE LAST ONE, AND I LIKE IT. :COOL:

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS - DOCTORING

ME AND NUMBER ONE SON HAD EYE DOCTOR APPTS THIS MORNING. THAT WAS A FIASCO. AT OUR DOCTORS OFFICE THEY DON'T PUFF THE AIR IN YOUR EYE ANYMORE. INSTEAD, THEY HAVE A MACHINE WITH A BLUE LIGHT THAT ALMOST TOUCHES YOUR EYEBALL. IT TOOK ME FOREVER TO GET THROUGH THAT TEST. I TOLD THE NURSE MY SON WAS GOING NEED HELP. SURE ENOUGH, THERE WAS AN EXTRA GIRL GOING IN TO HELP HOLD HIS EYE OPEN. HE HAS REALLY LONG EYELASHES AND HE WAS JUMPING WHEN THE MACHINE TOUCHED THEM. 

I JUST NEED READERS AND I FOUND OUT I WAS A LITTLE NEAR SIGHTED. HE WROTE ME A SCRIPT BUT SAID I DIDN'T REALLY NEED IT IF I DIDN'T WANT IT. HE ALSO FOUND NO SIGNS OF MACULAR. THAT'S REALLY THE ONLY REASON I BOTHER GOING EVERY YEAR IS TO GET CHECKED BECAUSE EVERYONE ON MY MOMS SIDE HAS IT. 

HE WAS SURPRISED MY SONS GLASSES WERE SO OFF. I WASN'T. MY SON IS A CREATURE OF HABIT. THOSE ARE HIS GLASSES FROM 3 YEARS AGO. HE REFUSED TO WEAR ANY OF HIS NEW ONES BECAUSE THOSE WERE "BROKEN IN". I'M GOING TO CONFISCATE HIS OLD GLASSES WHEN HE GETS HIS NEW ONES.

NEITHER ONE OF US HAD ANY "BAD CHARACTERS" HANGING OUT IN OUR EYES. THAT WAS NICE TO HEAR. 

OH, THAT DOCTORS OFFICE IS NICE. THEY HAVE FREE MUFFINS, COFFEE, PRETZELS, AND FANCY WATER IN THE WAITING ROOM.

OH, I FOUND THE BEST READERS AT TJ MAXX. THREE NICE READERS AND A CASE FOR 10.00. I HAD BEEN BUYING THEM AT THE DOLLAR TREE BUT THE DIFFERENCE IN THE QUALITY OF THE LENSES AND FRAMES IS HUGE FOR AN EXTRA 2.33 A PAIR.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL- FINISHED A UNIT OF MY TESL COURSE AND STARTED ANOTHER ONE. I ACED MY EXAM, 100%. . THIS UNIT IS EVEN MORE LINGUISTICS-INTENSIVE THAN THE LAST ONE, AND I LIKE IT. :COOL:


COOL..CAN YOU TAKE MY TAX EXAM? J/K

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILLS - DOCTORING
> 
> ME AND NUMBER ONE SON HAD EYE DOCTOR APPTS THIS MORNING. THAT WAS A FIASCO. AT OUR DOCTORS OFFICE THEY DON'T PUFF THE AIR IN YOUR EYE ANYMORE. INSTEAD, THEY HAVE A MACHINE WITH A BLUE LIGHT THAT ALMOST TOUCHES YOUR EYEBALL. IT TOOK ME FOREVER TO GET THROUGH THAT TEST. I TOLD THE NURSE MY SON WAS GOING NEED HELP. SURE ENOUGH, THERE WAS AN EXTRA GIRL GOING IN TO HELP HOLD HIS EYE OPEN. HE HAS REALLY LONG EYELASHES AND HE WAS JUMPING WHEN THE MACHINE TOUCHED THEM. 
> 
> I JUST NEED READERS AND I FOUND OUT I WAS A LITTLE NEAR SIGHTED. HE WROTE ME A SCRIPT BUT SAID I DIDN'T REALLY NEED IT IF I DIDN'T WANT IT. HE ALSO FOUND NO SIGNS OF MACULAR. THAT'S REALLY THE ONLY REASON I BOTHER GOING EVERY YEAR IS TO GET CHECKED BECAUSE EVERYONE ON MY MOMS SIDE HAS IT. 
> 
> HE WAS SURPRISED MY SONS GLASSES WERE SO OFF. I WASN'T. MY SON IS A CREATURE OF HABIT. THOSE ARE HIS GLASSES FROM 3 YEARS AGO. HE REFUSED TO WEAR ANY OF HIS NEW ONES BECAUSE THOSE WERE "BROKEN IN". I'M GOING TO CONFISCATE HIS OLD GLASSES WHEN HE GETS HIS NEW ONES.
> 
> NEITHER ONE OF US HAD ANY "BAD CHARACTERS" HANGING OUT IN OUR EYES. THAT WAS NICE TO HEAR. 
> ...


CHECK OUT EYEBUYDIRECT IF YOU NEED PRESCRIPTION ONES..YOU CAN TRY THEM ON A PHOTO AND YOU JST TELL THEM THE PRESCRIPTION SPECS. I GOT A PAIR LENSES AND ALL FOR $25

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> COOL..CAN YOU TAKE MY TAX EXAM? J/K


I WOULD NEVER DREAM OF ROBBING YOU OF THAT JOY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: CHERRY PITTING. THE CHERRY PITTER IS A VERY HANDY TOOL AND I HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT TO ANYONE WHO COOKS WITH CHERRIES OR JUST EATS THEM. GOT MINE ON EBAY PRETTY CHEAP. JUST MAKE SURE TO PLACE THE CHERRY IN THE MACHINE WITH THE TOP OF THE CHERRY FACING AWAY FROM THE HANDLE SO IT'S EASY FOR THE PIT TO POP OUT. THE BOX SAYS IT WORKS ON OLIVES TOO, BUT I HAVEN'T TRIED IN ON THOSE YET.

----------


## Carlybee

> LIFESKILL: CHERRY PITTING. THE CHERRY PITTER IS A VERY HANDY TOOL AND I HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT TO ANYONE WHO COOKS WITH CHERRIES OR JUST EATS THEM. GOT MINE ON EBAY PRETTY CHEAP. JUST MAKE SURE TO PLACE THE CHERRY IN THE MACHINE WITH THE TOP OF THE CHERRY FACING AWAY FROM THE HANDLE SO IT'S EASY FOR THE PIT TO POP OUT. THE BOX SAYS IT WORKS ON OLIVES TOO, BUT I HAVEN'T TRIED IN ON THOSE YET.



i need that

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL: CHERRY PITTING. THE CHERRY PITTER IS A VERY HANDY TOOL AND I HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT TO ANYONE WHO COOKS WITH CHERRIES OR JUST EATS THEM. GOT MINE ON EBAY PRETTY CHEAP. JUST MAKE SURE TO PLACE THE CHERRY IN THE MACHINE WITH THE TOP OF THE CHERRY FACING AWAY FROM THE HANDLE SO IT'S EASY FOR THE PIT TO POP OUT. THE BOX SAYS IT WORKS ON OLIVES TOO, BUT I HAVEN'T TRIED IN ON THOSE YET.


I JUST EAT THE CHERRY AND SPIT OUT THE PIT. I'M A PIT SPITTER.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I JUST EAT THE CHERRY AND SPIT OUT THE PIT. I'M A PIT SPITTER.


I DO TOO IF I'M JUST EATING THEM CASUALLY. BUT WHEN I COOK OR OTHERWISE DO NEAT STUFF WITH THEM, IT'S MORE EFFICIENT TO PIT THEM THAN TO CUT THE PITS OUT WITH A KNIFE OR FOOD SHEARS. 

BTW, FOOD SHEARS ARE REALLY AWESOME, SUZ N' @Carlybee. THEY MAKE SHORT AND EASY WORK OF CUTTING UP ANY FOOD YOU CAN IMAGINE. 
THIS LADY DEMONSTRATES THE SHEARS I USE:

----------


## heavenlyboy34

@Suzanimal 
GOOD NEWS IF YOU WANT TO WORK ON YOUR STOCKING UP ON FRANZIA LIFESKILL. SMART & FINAL'S AD THIS WEEK LISTS IT AT 11.49 FRNS FOR A BIG-ASS 5 LITER BOX OF FRANZIA.  NOT SURE IF THE OFFER IS THE SAME IN YOUR AREA, BUT IT'S WORTH CHECKING OUT. 

*EDITED FOR CORRECT CAPITALIZATION.*

----------


## Suzanimal

> @Suzanimal good news if you want to work on your stocking up on Franzia lifeskill. Smart & Final's ad this week lists it at 11.49 FRNa for a big-ass 5 liter box of Franzia.  Not sue if the offer is the same in your area, but it's worth checking out.


I THINK FRANZIA ONLY COMES IN THE BIG ASS BOX, LOL. I DON'T HAVE A SMART & FINAL BUT IF I DID....



IT WOULD BE PRETTY FUNNY IF TOOK ALL MR A'S FANCY WINE AND REPLACEED IT WHITH A ROW OF BOXED WINE. HE INSISTS ON HAVING WHITE WINES (GAG) ON HAND FOR GUESTS AND BUYS WEIRD ALSATIAN WINE BECAUSE HIS MOTHER WAS ALSATIAN.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I THINK FRANZIA ONLY COMES IN THE BIG ASS BOX, LOL. I DON'T HAVE A SMART & FINAL BUT IF I DID....
> 
> 
> 
> IT WOULD BE PRETTY FUNNY IF TOOK ALL MR A'S FANCY WINE AND REPLACEED IT WHITH A ROW OF BOXED WINE. HE INSISTS ON HAVING WHITE WINES (GAG) ON HAND FOR GUESTS AND BUYS WEIRD ALSATIAN WINE BECAUSE HIS MOTHER WAS ALSATIAN.


SMART AND FINAL HAS A STORE LOCATOR HERE: https://www.smartandfinal.com/find_a_store IT'S AN AWESOME STORE! WAREHOUSE PRICES ON ALL YOUR GROCERIES WITHOUT A MEMBERSHIP REQUIREMENT.   THERE'S PROBABLY ONE NEAR YOU.

WHITE WINE IS GROSS. MR ANIMAL NEEDS TO LEARN HOW TO PREFER RED WINE, EVEN IF IT'S 2 BUCK CHUCK IN A BOX.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFESKILL: CHERRY PITTING. THE CHERRY PITTER IS A VERY HANDY TOOL AND I HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT TO ANYONE WHO COOKS WITH CHERRIES OR JUST EATS THEM. GOT MINE ON EBAY PRETTY CHEAP. JUST MAKE SURE TO PLACE THE CHERRY IN THE MACHINE WITH THE TOP OF THE CHERRY FACING AWAY FROM THE HANDLE SO IT'S EASY FOR THE PIT TO POP OUT. THE BOX SAYS IT WORKS ON OLIVES TOO, BUT I HAVEN'T TRIED IN ON THOSE YET.


I ALWAYS JUST USE A DUAL HAIR PIN THINGY TO PIT CHERRIES UNLESS I AM JUST EATING THEM THEN I JUST WEED THEM OUT WITH MY TONGUE ,

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I CHANGED THE DAMPER IN THE WOOD STOVE AND RAN THE WEED WHAKER .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL...

TREATING MY 'SHOCKINGLY CAUCASIAN' SON'S SUNBURN. THEY WENT KAYAKING TODAY AND HE WENT SHIRTLESS AND SUNSCREENLESS. MY OLDER SON TURNS BROWN LIKE I DO BUT MY YOUNGER SON ONLY HAS TWO SHADES - WHITE AND RED. WHEN PEOPLE SAY HE'S PASTY WHITE, HE SAYS HE PREFERS THE TERM SHOCKINGLY CAUCASIAN.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I ALWAYS JUST USE A DUAL HAIR PIN THINGY TO PIT CHERRIES UNLESS I AM JUST EATING THEM THEN I JUST WEED THEM OUT WITH MY TONGUE ,


IF I'M FEELING LAZY I DON'T PIT THEM. BUT IT'S REALLY MORE PLEASANT TO EAT PITTED CHERRIES.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS...
-PROPER ALTAR ETIQUETTE. ALMOST CROSSED THE ALTAR ON ACCIDENT AFTER I PUT ON MY RASSA THIS MORN. 
-BUTTONING AND UNBUTTONING RASSA. IT'S RUSSIAN STYLE-VERY COMFY, BUT THE BUTTONS ARE VERY SNUG AND QUITE DIFFICULT TO GET OUT OF.  I'LL GET THE HANG OF IT ONE DAY @Suzanimal WOULD BE IMPRESS. 
-TRANSPOSING THE IMPOSSIBLY HIGH NOTES DOWN INTO MY RANGE AT THE RIGHT TIME. THIS IS A TOUGH LIFESKILL. IT REQUIRES READING AHEAD IN THE CHANT NOTATION QUITE A BIT.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS...MR A

THAT MAN. HE DOESN'T EVEN THINK BEFORE HE SAYS SOMETHING. HE WAS OUT TO LUNCH AND I CALLED HIM. I AXED WHAT HE WAS DOIN AND HE SAID, "I'M CHATTING WITH MY LOVELY WIFE WHILE I WAIT FOR MY LUNCH" AWWWW THEN, I'M IN THE MIDDLE OF AXING HIM SOMETHING AND HE SAYS, "GOTTA GO, MY FOOD'S HERE AND THIS IS MORE IMPORTANT"

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS...CELLPHONING

LAST NIGHT POOR MR A GOT MAD BECAUSE HE WAS SUPPOSE TO MEET US FOR DINNER AND NO ONE WAS ANSWERING THEIR CELL PHONES. WHEN HE FINALLY FOUND US HE ASKED MY SONS WHY THEIR PHONES WERE OFF (HE KNEW WHY MINE WAS OFF) AND THEY TOLD HIM THEY DIDN'T WANT THE GOVERNMENT TRACKING THEM AND LISTENING TO THEIR CONVERSATIONS. HE LOOKED AT ME AND SAID, SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO OUR KIDS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

CONSIDERING DEVELOPING A BLOGGING LIFESKILL. MAYBE IT COULD BE A RELIABLE SIDE INCOME SOURCE. HAVEN'T THOUGHT ABOUT MY NICHE YET, BUT WRT THIS KIND OF THING, I REALLY LIKE WRITING ABOUT HOW OTHER PEOPLE ARE WRONG AND WHY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILLS...CELLPHONING
> 
> LAST NIGHT POOR MR A GOT MAD BECAUSE HE WAS SUPPOSE TO MEET US FOR DINNER AND NO ONE WAS ANSWERING THEIR CELL PHONES. WHEN HE FINALLY FOUND US HE ASKED MY SONS WHY THEIR PHONES WERE OFF (HE KNEW WHY MINE WAS OFF) AND THEY TOLD HIM THEY DIDN'T WANT THE GOVERNMENT TRACKING THEM AND LISTENING TO THEIR CONVERSATIONS. HE LOOKED AT ME AND SAID, SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO OUR KIDS.


JUST TELL THE KIDS YOU FOUND A WAY TO BUG-PROOF THE PHONES. #SUCKERS

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS...WEIRD DREAM

I DREAMED WE LIVED ON A MOUNTAIN AND I HAD A SECRET KITCHEN WHERE I WAS MAKING MUD PIES AND WHEN I WAS IN MY SECRET MUD PIE KITCHEN, I NOTICED THE WOODS WERE ON FIRE AND THOUGHT, I'D BETTER GO WARN MR A BUT I'D JUST PUT MY MUD PIES IN THE OVEN AND WAS WORRIED THEY'D BURN SO I JUST YELLED AT HIM FROM THE SECRET MUD PIE KITCHEN. THERE WERE BURNING LIMBS FALLING ALL AROUND ME BUT I WASN'T GONNA LEAVE THOSE MUD PIES. WTF? 

I USUALLY CONSULT THE ANCIENT CHINESE WISDOM IN THESE MATTERS BUT THEY'RE GIVING ME MIXED MESSAGES. I RARELY DREAM ABOUT FIRE. 




> Fire can awaken people's strong feelings, such as envy, lust and passion; it can destroy everything, also brings the great purification breeding new life. In Chinese traditional concept, fire is closely related to luck and wealth. Therefore, there are many interpretations to the dreams about fire. From the positive perspective, it symbolizes passion, desire and wealth; from the negative perspective, however, it means frustration, anger, worry or destruction. If you often dream about fire, or dream about dealing with fire, working near the fire, or being in a fire and feeling thirsty, it may suggest that you will suffer from the diseases like hypertension and you'd better check in the hospital in time.
> 
> If a man dreams about fire, it indicates that he is full of hope and confidence for the career.
> 
> If a woman dreams about fire, it indicates that she is full of love and hope for the life.
> 
> Dreaming about a blazing fire is a good sign which indicates good fortune and getting promoted. For young people, it also suggests that you are full of hope, confidence and love for life and career.
> 
> ...
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS...THE ELECTRONIC CASH REGISTER AT KROGER WITH MR ANIMAL

SO HE GOES TO KROGER WITH ME THIS MORNING BECAUSE I PROMISED WE ONLY NEEDED 10 ITEMS OR LESS. WE ENDED UP USING THE USCAN MACHINE BECAUSE IT'S SENIOR DAY AND ALL THE REGISTERS HAD LINES. IT'S GOING PRETTY WELL UNTIL WE GET TO THE END AND FOR SOME REASON, THE MACHINE SAID WE NEEDED ASSISTANCE. I THINK BECAUSE MR A KEPT TRYING TO PICK UP THE BAGS WHILE I WAS STILL RINGING STUFF UP. IT WAS DRIVING HIM CRAZY. ANYWAY, THE MACHINE KEPT SAYING 'ASSISTANCE IS ON THE WAY' AND MR A KEPT SAYING 'NO, IT'S $#@!ING NOT' BECAUSE THE POOR KID WORKING THE USCANS WAS HELPING A LADY RING UP HER CASE OF WATER. FINALLY, WE GET ASSISTED AND START TO LEAVE AND A FAT LADY STOPS IN THE DOOR RIGHT IN FRONT OF MR A WHO'S CARRYING ALL THE BAGS AND HE PULLS A MANEUVER AND SQUEEZES BY HER. THE WHOLE WAY HOME HE BITCHED ABOUT FAT WOMEN STOPPING IN DOORS. HE SAID HE SEES THEIR SHUFFLING GETTING SLOWER AND SLOWER AND IT DRIVES HIM $#@!ING CRAZY. AND WHEN THEY FINALLY WIND DOWN TO A STOP IT'S AT A CHOKE POINT. HE HAS A WHOLE THEORY ON FAT WOMEN AND DOORWAYS AND STAYS ALERT AND READY, LOL. THAT MAN...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-REDEEMING CHASE CARD REWARD POINTS FOR CASH, WRITING BLOG POSTS, LEARNING HOW TO USE WORDPRESS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILLS...THE ELECTRONIC CASH REGISTER AT KROGER WITH MR ANIMAL
> 
> SO HE GOES TO KROGER WITH ME THIS MORNING BECAUSE I PROMISED WE ONLY NEEDED 10 ITEMS OR LESS. WE ENDED UP USING THE USCAN MACHINE BECAUSE IT'S SENIOR DAY AND ALL THE REGISTERS HAD LINES. IT'S GOING PRETTY WELL UNTIL WE GET TO THE END AND FOR SOME REASON, THE MACHINE SAID WE NEEDED ASSISTANCE. I THINK BECAUSE MR A KEPT TRYING TO PICK UP THE BAGS WHILE I WAS STILL RINGING STUFF UP. IT WAS DRIVING HIM CRAZY. ANYWAY, THE MACHINE KEPT SAYING 'ASSISTANCE IS ON THE WAY' AND MR A KEPT SAYING 'NO, IT'S $#@!ING NOT' BECAUSE THE POOR KID WORKING THE USCANS WAS HELPING A LADY RING UP HER CASE OF WATER. FINALLY, WE GET ASSISTED AND START TO LEAVE AND A FAT LADY STOPS IN THE DOOR RIGHT IN FRONT OF MR A WHO'S CARRYING ALL THE BAGS AND HE PULLS A MANEUVER AND SQUEEZES BY HER. THE WHOLE WAY HOME HE BITCHED ABOUT FAT WOMEN STOPPING IN DOORS. HE SAID HE SEES THEIR SHUFFLING GETTING SLOWER AND SLOWER AND IT DRIVES HIM $#@!ING CRAZY. AND WHEN THEY FINALLY WIND DOWN TO A STOP IT'S AT A CHOKE POINT. HE HAS A WHOLE THEORY ON FAT WOMEN AND DOORWAYS AND STAYS ALERT AND READY, LOL. THAT MAN...


WOMEN DO TEND TO ADD FLUBBER TO THEIR THIGHS AND BUTTOCKS QUICKEST, WHICH MAKES THEM SLOW WALKERS AND DOORWAY BLOCKERS. MR ANIMAL IS PROBABLY ONTO SOMETHING THERE.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I STAINED THE FRONT DECK AND THEN I DUG A DITCH ALONG THE EAST SIDE OF THE COTTAGE IN THE WOODS AND PUT IN A SLOTTED THREE INCH DRAINAGE LINE .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: WRITING AND RESEARCHING. GOT A BUNCH OF TOPICS FOR BLOGGING ABOUT AND GOT STARTED ON MY FIRST COUPLE BLOG ENTRIES.  WHEN I GET EM DONE I'M SENDING EM TO MY EDITRESS AMIGA FOR REVIEW. WHEN I FINISH A BUNCH OF ENTRIES I'LL BEGIN PUBLISHING.

----------


## Carlybee

JUST AS I WAS THINKING OF TRANSITIONING AWAY FROM BOOKKEEPING FOR MY SIDE GIG, I GOT 2 NEW CLIENTS ONBOARDING NEXT WEEK. ONE IS A BICYCLE STORE AND THE OTHER IS AN ECOMMERCE THAT SELLS A CLEANING PRODUCT. OH AND THE BICYCLE GUY WANTS TO REFER ANOTHER BIKE SHOP TO ME. THIS SHOULD BE INTERESTING. UNFORTUNATELY WILL BE A COUPLE OF WEEKS BEFORE I REAP ANY BENEFIT IN TERMS OF FUNDS. WISH ME LUCK..MY DAY JOB PAYCHECK ALL GOES TO DEBT SO THIS WILL HELP. IM SO TIRED, LOL. I WILL BE DEBT FREE IN APPROX 2 YEARS IF THIS PANS OUT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: MAKING OMELETTE BATTER. WAS RUNNING LOW.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> JUST AS I WAS THINKING OF TRANSITIONING AWAY FROM BOOKKEEPING FOR MY SIDE GIG, I GOT 2 NEW CLIENTS ONBOARDING NEXT WEEK. ONE IS A BICYCLE STORE AND THE OTHER IS AN ECOMMERCE THAT SELLS A CLEANING PRODUCT. OH AND THE BICYCLE GUY WANTS TO REFER ANOTHER BIKE SHOP TO ME. THIS SHOULD BE INTERESTING. UNFORTUNATELY WILL BE A COUPLE OF WEEKS BEFORE I REAP ANY BENEFIT IN TERMS OF FUNDS. WISH ME LUCK..MY DAY JOB PAYCHECK ALL GOES TO DEBT SO THIS WILL HELP. IM SO TIRED, LOL. I WILL BE DEBT FREE IN APPROX 2 YEARS IF THIS PANS OUT.


W00T!  ~APPLAUSE~ MY SUGGESTION IS TO FIND A WAY TO GET A PASSIVE INCOME. I MYSELF HAVE STARTED BY PUTTING A LITTLE SAVINGS ASIDE WITH BETTERMENT. IT GROWS SLOWLY BUT STEADILY-QUICKER THAN A BANK ACCOUNT AND WITHOUT THE RISK OF BEING STUCK IN AN ACCOUNT CLOSELY ASSOCIATED WITH THE FED AND THE BANKING SYSTEM.

----------


## Carlybee

> W00T!  ~APPLAUSE~ MY SUGGESTION IS TO FIND A WAY TO GET A PASSIVE INCOME. I MYSELF HAVE STARTED BY PUTTING A LITTLE SAVINGS ASIDE WITH BETTERMENT. IT GROWS SLOWLY BUT STEADILY-QUICKER THAN A BANK ACCOUNT AND WITHOUT THE RISK OF BEING STUCK IN AN ACCOUNT CLOSELY ASSOCIATED WITH THE FED AND THE BANKING SYSTEM.


When I start doing taxes, I’ll be really associated with the fed and banking system..but hopefully will be able to help people not have to pay more than they have to. I looked into affiliate income but just time consuming to set up. I’ll check into Betterment when I can. Ugh..I just want to make enough to move somewhat offgrid at some point before I die.

ANYHOO..THANKS AND I MAY BE SCARCE FOR A WHILE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> When I start doing taxes, I’ll be really associated with the fed and banking system..but hopefully will be able to help people not have to pay more than they have to. I looked into affiliate income but just time consuming to set up. I’ll check into Betterment when I can. Ugh..I just want to make enough to move somewhat offgrid at some point before I die.
> 
> ANYHOO..THANKS AND I MAY BE SCARCE FOR A WHILE.


I'M NOT SURE WHAT "AFFILIATE INCOME" IS.  PROBABLY SOMETHING TO DO WITH AFFILIATE MARKETING? THAT'S DIFFERENT FROM PASSIVE INCOME. PASSIVE INCOME IS AN INCOME STREAM THAT COMES IN WHEN YOU EAT, SLEEP, AND $#@! NO MATTER WHAT.  WE'LL MISS YOU WHILE YOU'RE SCARCE.  I'LL PROBABLY BE MORE SCARCE TOO. I'M GOING TO BE DOING A LOT OF PROSE WRITING AND RESEARCH LEADING UP TO STARTING MUH BLOG. ALSO TRYING TO FINISH MY TEACHING CERTIFICATION ASAP.  #LIFESKILLS

----------


## Suzanimal

> When I start doing taxes, I’ll be really associated with the fed and banking system..but hopefully will be able to help people not have to pay more than they have to. I looked into affiliate income but just time consuming to set up. I’ll check into Betterment when I can. Ugh..I just want to make enough to move somewhat offgrid at some point before I die.
> 
> ANYHOO..THANKS AND I MAY BE SCARCE FOR A WHILE.


BEST OF LUCK TO YOU, CARLY! CONSIDERING WHAT YOU'VE BEEN THROUGH, TWO YEARS TO PAY OFF DEBT IS AMAZING.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I WENT TO A YARD SALE , BOUGHT 27 FRN'S OF TOOLS , BOUGHT A USED 12 GA SINGLE SHOT SHOTGUN THAT FOLDS IN HALF FOR THE TRUCK  AT THE SMALL ENGINE REPAIR , GUNS ,BAIT & TACKLE ON THE WAY BACK FOR 100 . THEN I MOWED THE DITCHES ON THE TANK TRAP OUT FRONT , CHANGED THE WIRE WHEEL ON MY BENCH GRINDER . THAT WAS A LOT OF WORK SO I TOOK A NAP . I DO NOT REALLY NEED THE TOOLS I BOUGHT , PROBABLY GIVE THEM TO THE SONS AND GRANDSONS .

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL...SHOPPING WITH MOM

HONESTLY, I'D RATHER HAVE A COLONOSCOPY THAN TAKE THAT WOMAN TO THE MALL. SHE WILL BUY A BUNCH OF STUFF AND I MAKE HER TRY IT ALL ON AND I SWEAR SHE'LL BE CALLING ME TOMORROW THAT WE HAVE TO TAKE IT ALL BACK BECAUSE SHE DECIDED SHE DOESN'T LIKE IT OR IT DOESN'T FIT. WTF? I'VE ASKED WHY SHE BOUGHT IT IF SHE DOESN'T LIKE IT OR IT DIDN'T FIT AND SHE SAYS BECAUSE SHE COULDN'T FIND ANYTHING ELSE. 

I LAID DOWN SOME GROUND RULES FOR HER. I TOLD HER IF SHE CHANGES HER MIND, I'M NOT TAKING IT BACK FOR HER. SHE CAN DO IT HERSELF. I'M NOT HER $#@!ING SECRETARY. IT'S AN HOUR AND A HALF DRIVE TO HER HOUSE AND SHE DOESN'T GET WHY I DON'T WANT TO RUN OVER THERE TO RUN ERRANDS FOR HER. WHEN I GO OVER THERE, IT'S THREE HOURS ROUND TRIP PLUS WHATEVER SILLY ERRANDS SHE COULD DO ANY DAY.

OH, AND SHE WANTS TO GO TO THE MALL THAT'S ANOTHER HOUR FROM HER HOUSE INSTEAD OF THE ONE THAT'S RIGHT UP THE STREET. THE ONE RIGHT UP THE STREET IS NICER, BTW BUT I THINK SHE'S FIGURED OUT THE OTHER MALL IS INCONVENIENT FOR ME SO THAT'S THE ONE SHE WHINES ABOUT GOING TO AND WHEN WE GET THERE, SHE WHINES THAT IT'S A DUMP. MR A SAYS SHE'S THE KIND OF PERSON WHO WILL FIND $100 BILL AND BITCH THAT'S THERE'S NOT ANOTHER ONE TO GO WITH IT.

AND SHE'S BEEN CALLING ME ALL MORNING GIVING ME PROJECTS I CAN DO FOR HER LIKE CALLING HER BANK ON A SUNDAY AND TALKING TO THEM ABOUT HER CHECK CARD. APPARENTLY, SHE HAS SOME SORT OF FRAUD PROTECTION ON IT AND THEY LIMIT HER SPENDING TO 500.00 A DAY ON IT. AND SHE WANTS ME TO BUY SOME CHIN STRAP FOR MY STEPFATHER'S SNORING MACHINE. SHE SAYS SHE'S GOING TO TAPE HIS MOUTH SHUT IF THEY DON'T GET IT SOON. I ASKED IF THEY KNOW WHAT THEY NEED. YES THEY DO AND THEY FOUND IT ON AMAZON AND I ASKED WHY DIDN'T THEY ORDER IT - BECAUSE THEY WERE GOING TO "LET" ME DO IT FOR THEM. 

I SOUND AWFUL AND I HONESTLY DON'T MIND HELPING MY MOM OUT WITH ANYTHING I KNOW SHE HAS TROUBLE WITH BUT SHE'S EXTREMELY HIGH MAINTENANCE AND VERY LAZY. SOMETIMES, I THINK SHE GETS BORED AND JUST SITS AROUND THINKING UP $#@! FOR ME TO DO FOR HER. SHE WILL CALL ME AND ASK ME FOR HER ADDRESS AS OPPOSED TO LOOKING AT A PIECE OF MAIL OR (GOD FORBID!!!) JUST MEMORIZING IT. I'M NOT KIDDING, SHE DOESN'T KNOW HER OWN ADDRESS. 

AND THE CHERRY ON TOP IS THAT SHE WANTS ME TO HELP HER FIND A GIRDLE. SHE'S A SIZE 2 PETITE. IT'S HARD TO FIND HER GRANNY PANTIES IN THAT SIZE MUCH LESS A GIRDLE THAT WILL HOLD IN HER FAT BONES. AND SHE MAKES ME GO IN THE DRESSING ROOM. I DON'T WANT TO SEE HER NAKED. IT'S TRAUMATIZING. I TOLD HER THAT TOO BUT SHE MAKES ME LOOK.

RANT OVER

----------


## Suzanimal

THANK THE ROAD WORK GODS!!!

THE GOOD NEWS...
THEY HAD GA 400 SOUTH DOWN TO ONE LANE AND WHEN I WARNED HER SHE WOULD HAVE TO BE PATIENT, SHE DECIDED WE SHOULD JUST GO TO THE OUTLET MALL 10 MINUTES FROM HER HOUSE. AND THEN SHE ONLY WENT IN TWO STORES. YAY! AND NO GIRDLE. HALLELUJAH!!! SHE ACTUALLY FOUND SOME THINGS AT ANN TAYLOR SHE LIKED AND EVEN MADE ME TRY ON TWO THINGS THAT LOOKED AMAZING AND SHE BOUGHT THEM FOR ME - VERY SWEET OF HER.

THE BAD NEWS...
HER CHECK CARD IS JACKED. APPARENTLY, FRAUD PROTECTION ISN'T THE ISSUE. THE REAL ISSUE IS SHE FORGOT HER PIN.  ANYWAY, SHE GOES TO PAY AND WE PUNCH IN EVERY PIN SHE'S EVER USED AND IT KEEPS SAYING WRONG PIN. SO I CALL THE CHECK CARD NUMBER AND SHE GETS ON THE DAMN PHONE WITH MY UNCLE AND STARTS CHATTING. WELL, I DON'T KNOW HER SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER. ANYWAY, I ENDED UP REDIALING THEM SO MANY TIMES THEY BLOCKED MY NUMBER. I'M NOT KIDDING. I JUST STARTED GETTING A RECORDING SAYING THANK YOU FOR CALLING AND IT WOULD DISCONNECT. ANYWAY, I ENDED UP PAYING FOR EVERYTHING AND GOT CASH FROM MY STEP FATHER WHEN I TOOK HER HOME.

TRUE STORY. WE ATE LUNCH AT FIREHOUSE SUBS (BEEN DYING TO TRY IT). WHILE I'M IN LINE I SEE MY MOM TALKING TO THE BOYS AND THEY'RE LAUGHING SO HARD THEY'RE CRYING. I TAKE THE CUPS TO THE TABLE AND ME AND THE BOYS HEAD TO THE DRINK STATION AND MY OLDEST SON TELLS ME NANNY ASSAULTED ON OF THEIR NEIGHBORS AND SHE TOLD HIM THAT'S WHY SHE CAN'T SEE WELL. WTF? APPARENTLY, MY MOTHER HAS DECIDED HER OBESE MASTIFF NEEDS TO LOSE WEIGHT AND HAS BEEN WALKING HIM EVERYDAY. WELL, THIS MORNING, SHE DIDN'T NOTICE ONE OF HER NEIGHBORS STANDING AT HIS MAILBOX AND SHE WALKED RIGHT INTO HIM. HE SAYS SOMETHING TO HER (SHE WASN'T SURE WHAT HE SAID BUT SHE WAS SURE IT WAS RUDE) SO SHE KICKS HIM IN THE BALLS. AND THAT'S WHY SHE CAN'T SEE WELL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL...SHOPPING WITH MOM
> 
> HONESTLY, I'D RATHER HAVE A COLONOSCOPY THAN TAKE THAT WOMAN TO THE MALL. SHE WILL BUY A BUNCH OF STUFF AND I MAKE HER TRY IT ALL ON AND I SWEAR SHE'LL BE CALLING ME TOMORROW THAT WE HAVE TO TAKE IT ALL BACK BECAUSE SHE DECIDED SHE DOESN'T LIKE IT OR IT DOESN'T FIT. WTF? I'VE ASKED WHY SHE BOUGHT IT IF SHE DOESN'T LIKE IT OR IT DIDN'T FIT AND SHE SAYS BECAUSE SHE COULDN'T FIND ANYTHING ELSE. 
> 
> I LAID DOWN SOME GROUND RULES FOR HER. I TOLD HER IF SHE CHANGES HER MIND, I'M NOT TAKING IT BACK FOR HER. SHE CAN DO IT HERSELF. I'M NOT HER $#@!ING SECRETARY. IT'S AN HOUR AND A HALF DRIVE TO HER HOUSE AND SHE DOESN'T GET WHY I DON'T WANT TO RUN OVER THERE TO RUN ERRANDS FOR HER. WHEN I GO OVER THERE, IT'S THREE HOURS ROUND TRIP PLUS WHATEVER SILLY ERRANDS SHE COULD DO ANY DAY.
> 
> OH, AND SHE WANTS TO GO TO THE MALL THAT'S ANOTHER HOUR FROM HER HOUSE INSTEAD OF THE ONE THAT'S RIGHT UP THE STREET. THE ONE RIGHT UP THE STREET IS NICER, BTW BUT I THINK SHE'S FIGURED OUT THE OTHER MALL IS INCONVENIENT FOR ME SO THAT'S THE ONE SHE WHINES ABOUT GOING TO AND WHEN WE GET THERE, SHE WHINES THAT IT'S A DUMP. MR A SAYS SHE'S THE KIND OF PERSON WHO WILL FIND $100 BILL AND BITCH THAT'S THERE'S NOT ANOTHER ONE TO GO WITH IT.
> 
> AND SHE'S BEEN CALLING ME ALL MORNING GIVING ME PROJECTS I CAN DO FOR HER LIKE CALLING HER BANK ON A SUNDAY AND TALKING TO THEM ABOUT HER CHECK CARD. APPARENTLY, SHE HAS SOME SORT OF FRAUD PROTECTION ON IT AND THEY LIMIT HER SPENDING TO 500.00 A DAY ON IT. AND SHE WANTS ME TO BUY SOME CHIN STRAP FOR MY STEPFATHER'S SNORING MACHINE. SHE SAYS SHE'S GOING TO TAPE HIS MOUTH SHUT IF THEY DON'T GET IT SOON. I ASKED IF THEY KNOW WHAT THEY NEED. YES THEY DO AND THEY FOUND IT ON AMAZON AND I ASKED WHY DIDN'T THEY ORDER IT - BECAUSE THEY WERE GOING TO "LET" ME DO IT FOR THEM. 
> ...


SUZ, YOU SHOULD JUST GET UR MOM ONE OF THOSE OLD PEOPLE CELL PHONES AND LET HER TAKE UBER OR A CAB AROUND TOWN.

----------


## Suzanimal

> SUZ, YOU SHOULD JUST GET UR MOM ONE OF THOSE OLD PEOPLE CELL PHONES AND LET HER TAKE UBER OR A CAB AROUND TOWN.


SHE HAS A NEW IPHONE X AND SHE DOES ACTUALLY NEED SOMEONE TO HELP HER SHOP. I ADMIT THAT. SHE HAS MACULAR AND IS GOING BLIND. SHE CAN'T SEE SIZES OR PRICES OR EVEN THE NUMBERS ON BILLS. HONESTLY, I DON'T LIKE HER TO PAY WITH CASH ALONE BECAUSE SHE'S HANDED PEOPLE 100'S THINKING THEY WERE 10'S. IT WOULD BE VERY EASY FOR HER TO LEAVE SOMEONE A 100 TIP BY MISTAKE.

I JUST THINK SHE OUGHT TO MAKE MY STEP FATHER HELP HER MORE. HE TOOK HER SHOPPING LAST WEEKEND AND THEY ENDED UP BUYING A SHIRT THAT DOESN'T FIT (BECAUSE HE DIDN'T MAKE HER TRY IT ON) AND A NEW SUIT FOR HIM. SHE INSISTED HE NEEDED A NEW SUIT. SO I ASKED WHY SHE DIDN'T LET HIM HELP HER MORE AND SHE SAID SHE DOESN'T LIKE HIS STYLE. REALLY, SHE JUST WANTS ME TO GO WITH HER. ONCE A MONTH I HAVE TO NUT UP AND JUST DO IT. I MADE HER SOUND AWFUL AND SHE REALLY CAN BE BUT SHE'S ALSO COMICAL AS HELL. I JUST WASN'T IN THE MOOD FOR HER DRAMA THIS MORNING. 

PLUS, SHE WAS GOSSIPING ABOUT MY STEP FATHER'S KIDS. SHE TOLD ME SHE THINKS ONE OF THE MEN GOT THE OTHER'S WIFE PREGNANT AND SHE THINKS THE ONE WHO GOT THE BROTHER'S WIFE PREGNANT HAS BALL CANCER AND ONLY HAS 6 MONTHS TO LIVE. O_o THIS IS ALL SPECULATION, BTW.

----------


## oyarde

TODAY I DROVE 46 BLOCKS INTO THE CITY THAT WAS NOT ON THE INTERSTATE  AND DROVE THE SAME 46 BLOCKS BACK OUT TO I70 . USUALLY I JUST TAKE THE INTERSTATE TO THE AIRPORT . I DO NOT NEED TO GO TO THE AIRPORT FOR TWO MONTHS , THANK THE LORD . THOSE 46 BLOCKS WERE ONCE CHOCK FULL OF SMALL BUSINESSES , LOOKS LIKE THERE IS A LOT OF EMPTY SPACE AVAILABLE .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL TO BEGIN ON THIS WEEK: DEVELOPING A PATREON PAGE. STARTED DOING RESEARCH INTO HOW TO DO IT PROPERLY TOADY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: READING CHANT NOTATION OFF A SMARTPHONE SOMEONE ELSE IS HOLDING UP AMONGST AN ENSEMBLE. IT WAS A PITA-THERE WAS A POINT IN LITURGY TOADY WHERE TONY ONLY HAD THE MUSIC ON HIS PHONE. SO THE CHANTERS AND I HAD TO GATHER ROUND AND SQUINT AT THE LITTLE SCREEN WHILE DOING THE CHANT FOR OCCASION (A THEOTOKION BECAUSE WE HAD A NEW ICON OF THE THEOTOKOS THAT HAD BEEN BLESSED WITH OIL FROM THE IVERON ICON OUT FOR VENERATION). IT'S A DAMN HARD LIFESKILL.

----------


## Carlybee

> BEST OF LUCK TO YOU, CARLY! CONSIDERING WHAT YOU'VE BEEN THROUGH, TWO YEARS TO PAY OFF DEBT IS AMAZING.


Thank you...maybe 3 since I keep having to pay for crap that’s not even mine..but I’ll get there.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-GETTING UP EARLY. FR CHRIS WANTS ME TO SHOW UP AT 8:30 OR EARLIER IF I WANT TO CHANGE INTO MY ROBE. I MADE IT ON TIME THIS WEEK, BUT I HAD TO PRACTICE GETTING UP EARLY THE LAST 6 DAYS OR SO. NOT EASY.  LIFESKILL TO WORK ON THIS WEEK-FIGURING OUT HOW TO GET THE RIGHT MUSIC FROM ST ANTHONY'S WEBBERNET SITE, WHICH IS A PITA TO USE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

CONTINUING MY BLOGGING LIFESKILL. MY CURRENT ENTRY IS PLAYING OFF THE RECENT DEATH OF MCCAIN, THOUGH ON A VERY SPECIFIC TOPIC. @Suzanimal WILL BE PROUD.  CAN'T WAIT TO HAVE A GOOD HANDFUL OF POSTS SO I CAN START PUBLISHING.

----------


## Suzanimal

LINK YOUR BLOG!!! I WILL TELL PEOPLES HOW WRITES YOU R'S.

----------


## oyarde

> I'M NOT SURE WHAT "AFFILIATE INCOME" IS.  PROBABLY SOMETHING TO DO WITH AFFILIATE MARKETING? THAT'S DIFFERENT FROM PASSIVE INCOME. PASSIVE INCOME IS AN INCOME STREAM THAT COMES IN WHEN YOU EAT, SLEEP, AND $#@! NO MATTER WHAT.  WE'LL MISS YOU WHILE YOU'RE SCARCE.  I'LL PROBABLY BE MORE SCARCE TOO. I'M GOING TO BE DOING A LOT OF PROSE WRITING AND RESEARCH LEADING UP TO STARTING MUH BLOG. ALSO TRYING TO FINISH MY TEACHING CERTIFICATION ASAP.  #LIFESKILLS


AFFILIATE INCOME IS WHEN I FIND SOMETHING IN DANKES SHED HE DOES NOT WANT ANYMORE WHEN HE IS OUT OF TOWN AND TRADE IT FOR SOMETHING MORE VALUABLE THAT I SELL SINCE DANKE IS AFFILIATED WITH ME THAT IS AFFILIATE INCOME . I DO NOT LIKE TO BRAG ABOUT MY MASTERS IN ECONOMICS . ALSO MY AFFILIATED INCOME IS TAX EXEMPT BECAUSE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LINK YOUR BLOG!!! I WILL TELL PEOPLES HOW WRITES YOU R'S.


I'M IN THE MIDDLE OF MY SECOND ARTICLE ATM. I WANT TO FINISH 3 OR 4 SOLID PIECES BEFORE I START PUBLISHING FOR REALZ. IF YOU'RE INTERESTED, YOU CAN HELP IN THE PROOFREADING/EDITING PROCESS OF MY FIRST DRAFTS. MY CURRENT EDITOR IS REALLY DRAGGING HER FEET. :P

----------


## TheTexan

> THANK THE ROAD WORK GODS!!!


LET THEM BE PRAISED!!! HALLELUJAH!!!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-GATHERING TOGETHER MUSIC FOR ORTHROS AND THE LITURGICAL GUIDE. GONNA BE EVEN READY-ER THIS WEEK. FOR SOME REASON NEUMES DON'T PRINT FROM THE ST ANTHONY PAGE.  KURWA. I JUST HAVE TO PRACTICE FROM SCREENS.

----------


## Carlybee

> I am going to try eCommerce business for me too soon



I ended up not taking on the eCommerce guy..his records were too convoluted.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-MADE NEW BATCH OF ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS, BANDAGING A TINY BUT ANNOYING CUT AND PUTTING NEOSPORIN ON IT, THROWING OUT ROTTEN VEGGIES, ORDERING EQUIPMENT #LIFESKILLS

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: MADE ONE OF THESE- https://pickfreshfoods.com/blueberry-mango-smoothie/ @Suzanimal MIGHT LIKE IT. IT'S A RATHER HANDY LIFESKILL.

----------


## arlando

> I am going to try eCommerce business for me too soon. What can you recommend me about it? Which platforms do you like for it? I have found some interesting ones on https://theappsolutions.com/blog/dev...erce-platform/ and I want to try them soon. Maybe you can give me some tips and advice here too...


There's a new trend - mobile commerce. It's getting popular nowadays because of high usage of smartphones/ Check out this article - https://www.cleveroad.com/blog/ecomm...ommerce-trends

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-FOUND A PART TIME JOB TO MAKE SOME MUCH-NEEDED FRNS TO PAY BILLS AND WHATNOT. JUST GOT TO WAIT FOR SOME THINGS TO ARRIVE IN TEH MAIL TO GIT STARTED.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

ANOTHER LIFESKILL- FIGURING OUT TIERS FOR MY UPCOMING PATREON LAUNCH. HOPING TO MAKE SOME GOOD FRNS THERE TOO.

----------


## oyarde

I GOT A HAIRCUT TODAY . ALL OF THEM . IT IS NOT EASY BEING SO HANDSOME BUT SOMEONE HAD TO DO IT SO PROBABLY GOOD THAT IT IS SOMEONE HUMBLE LIKE MYSELF .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I GOT A HAIRCUT TODAY . ALL OF THEM . IT IS NOT EASY BEING SO HANDSOME BUT SOMEONE HAD TO DO IT SO PROBABLY GOOD THAT IT IS SOMEONE HUMBLE LIKE MYSELF .


HERE I THOUGHT INJUN WARRIORS WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO DO THAT...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

FINISHED MY PATREON PAGE TOADY, SO NAO RPFS AND TEH WORLD CAN SUPPORT ME IN MY ARTISTIC ENDEAVORS. https://www.patreon.com/matvei?utm_m...=creatorshare2 @Suzanimal WILL HAZ TEH EXCITEMENT-AND HAZ MANY TIERS OF PATRONAGE TO CHOOSE FROM.  

ALL OF RPFS SHOULD SUPPORT ME BECAUSE I'M AWESOME-AND BECAUSE YOU GET STUFF IN RETURN. #NOWELFARE  AND YOU CAN DONATE AS LITTLE AS 1 FRN. (THE PLATFORM DOESN'T ALLOW BTC OR PM'S YET. :P )

----------


## heavenlyboy34

NEW #LIFESKILL YESTERDAY-ROLLING GRAPELEAVES. THE BIG MIDEAST FESTIVAL AT MY CHURCH STARTS TOADY AND THE GRAPE LEAVES WEREN'T DONE, SO THEY NEEDED VOLUNTEERS. IT'S A TRICKY LIFESKILL THAT TOOK ME A WHILE TO GET. I WANT TO LEARN TO MAKE THE MEAT ASAP. I HAVE A JAR OF FRESH LEAVES TO ROLL SOME AND A VIDEO ABOUT IT.  ANYHOO, AFTER THE ROLLING, WE ALL GOT FREE PIZZA FROM DOMINO'S. NOT GREAT PIZZA, BUT NOT TERRIBLE EITHER.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I HAZ A NEW LIFESKILL-SPINACH LASANGNE. IT'S COOKING NAO. HOPEFULLY IT TURNS OUT NICELY.  ALSO USED MY ZUCCHINI HASH BROWN MAKING LIFESKILL.

----------


## euphemia

DO YOU HAVE A ZOODLER?  MORE FUN THAN GRATING.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

MAIN LIFESKILL-GROCERY SHOPPING.  ESPECIALLY GATHERING STUFF TO MAKE GRAPE LEAVES, WHICH IS A LIFESKILL I NEED TO FULLY DEVELOP. I KNOW HOW TO ROLL THEM BUT NOT HOW TO MAKE THE MEAT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> DO YOU HAVE A ZOODLER?  MORE FUN THAN GRATING.


I HAZ A FOOD PROCESSOR. GOES THROUGH A ZUCCHINI IN A FEW SECONDS.  NEVER HEARD OF A ZOODLER. ETA: JUST LOOKED UP ZOODLER. THAT WON'T WORK FOR MY PURPOSES. I NEED SMALL SHREDS FOR ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS, CAKES, ETC. THE NOODLER APPEARS TO BE MADE FOR CREATING LONG SPAGHETTI NOODLES.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: GETTING REFUND OF REWARD POINTS FROM CHASE. USED SOME TOWARD AN AMAZON PURCHASE I HAD TO CANCEL. #LIFESKILL SUCCESS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-INSTALLING MEMORY SIM IN MUH PHONE, INSTALLING MOAR APPS ON TEH PHONE.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS- COMPUTING

MAKING LAPTOP WORK. I ACCIDENTALLY BROKE MY LAPTOP SO I CLIMBED UP IN THE ATTIC AND FOUND MY MOM'S OLD LAPTOP. THIS THING HASN'T BEEN BOOTED UP IN A FEW YEARS AND IT TOOK ME A WEEK BEFORE I GOT THE KINKS WORKED OUT ENOUGH TO GET ONLINE WITHOUT THE DAMN THING FREEZING UP. I'M STILL GETTING NOTIFICATIONS FOR UPDATES AND CAN ONLY HAVE TWO TABS OPEN AT A TIME BUT IT'S GETTING BETTER.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: GOT ACCEPTED TO A TRANSLATION FIRM AS A FREELANCER. WHEN THEY NEED SOMEBODY WITH MY LANGUAGE PAIR THEY'LL SEND THE WORK MY WAY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-YESTERDAY I MADE UP A BATCH OF GRAPE LEAVES FROM SCRATCH. I HAD TO GET SOME PERSIAN SPICES TO MAKE ADAVEH FROM THE FANCY SPICE STORE. TOADY I'M GOING TO COOK THEM UP. THIS MORNING I MADE A BIG ASS BATCH OF ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS. SOME FOR TOADY AND THE REST AS LEFTOVERS FOR THE COMING WEEK. I PLAN TO MAKE A SPIFFY CAKE TOADY OR SATURDAY. #FANCYLIFESKILLZ @Suzanimal WOULD BE IMPRESSED

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS FOR TODAY

FINDING A NEW MONOCLE. 

I STARTED MONOCLING LAST YEAR. I LOVE MY MONOCLE. IT DOESN'T MESS UP MY HAIR (MY NAUGHTY LIBRARIAN GLASSES STAY ON TOP MY HEAD AND MAKE MY HAIR GO FLAT), IT MAKES ME LOOK SMART (IT DOESN'T ACTUALLY MAKE ME SMART BUT FAKE IT TIL YA MAKE IT), IT'S AN ICEBREAKER (A SURPRISING NUMBER OF PEOPLE ASK ABOUT MY MONOCLE) AND IT'S A UNIQUE ACCESSORY (I DON'T KNOW ANYONE ELSE WHO HAS ONE.) 

ANYWAY, THE CHAIN ON MY MONOCLE BROKE LAST NIGHT AT WORK AND I LOST IT SO I HAVE TO FIND A NEW ONE TODAY. I BET SOMEONE FOUND IT AND KEPT IT AND I'M GONNA BE PISSED IF THEY DON'T GIVE IT BACK. EVERYONE AT THE BAR KNOWS IT'S MINE BECAUSE I'M LITERALLY THE ONLY PERSON THERE WHO'S INTO MONOCLING. 



EDITED TO ADD

I'M NOT ONLY GOING TO WANT A NEW MONOCLE TODAY, I'M ALSO GOING TO WANT A FREER COUNTRY AND I'M GOING TO STROKE MY OWN EGO. I'M NOT TRYING TO BRAG BUT I BET I CAN DO ALL THREE TODAY AND NOT EVEN GET OUT OF MY PAJAMAS.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL

TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO MAKE UP WITH MY FRIEND. SHE'S MAD AT ME BECAUSE SHE SAYS I DON'T "SUPPORT" HER - WHATEVER THAT MEANS. I DO SUPPORT HER AND LOVE HER DEARLY, I JUST DISAGREED WITH HER ABOUT ONE STUPID THING AND SHE'S PISSED.

HERE'S WHAT HAPPENED...

WE WENT OUT ONE NIGHT AND THESE TWO CREEPS KEPT BUGGING US. SHE LIKED ONE OF THEM SO I WAS NICE TO THEM. ANYWAY, SHE STARTS ORDERING SHOTS OF JAGER. SHE WEIGHS 115LBS, AND DRINKS TWO PINTS OF BEER AND THREE SHOTS OF JAGER IN ABOUT AN HOUR. SHE'S $#@! FACED. THESE GUYS ARE TRYING TO GET HER (BOTH OF US REALLY BUT I WAS SOBER - ONLY HAD ONE BEER IN ME) TO GO TO A HOTEL WITH THEM. I TOLD THEM SHE WASN'T GOING ANYWHERE THEM AND I WAS TAKING HER HOME. SO I TAKE HER HOME AND SHE'S FINE.

THE NEXT DAY, SHE'S TELLING EVERYONE THEY DRUGGED HER. WTF? I WAS SITTING THERE SOBER AND I DIDN'T WALK AWAY FROM THE TABLE AND I DIDN'T SEE THEM DRUG HER. SO WHEN SOMEONE ASKED ME ABOUT HER BEING DRUGGED, I SAID THEY WERE CREEPS AND I WOULDN'T PUT IT PAST THEM BUT SHE'D HAD A LOT TO DRINK AND I DIDN'T THINK SHE WAS DRUGGED. WELL...SHE GOT MAD AT ME FOR SAYING THAT. SHE SAID I SHOULD'VE SUPPORTED HER. I'M NOT SURE WHAT I DID WRONG.  ANYWAY, I'LL SEE HER TODAY AND APOLOGIZE AGAIN BUT I'M GETTING A BIT PISSED AT HER BECAUSE SHE DOESN'T SEEM TO THINK I'M ALLOWED TO HAVE AN OPINION ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED. SHE SHOULD BE GRATEFUL I DIDN'T LET HER GO TO THAT HOTEL ROOM WITH THE CREEPS BUT NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS

MADE UP WITH FRIEND BY USING THE OLD - MADE YA LAUGH, I'M OFF THE HOOK TECHNIQUE. 

ALSO, I'VE NOTICED PEOPLE ARE CRAZY. I REALLY THOUGHT I WAS A NUT JOB UNTIL I GOT OUT IN THE WORKFORCE. FOR REAL, THIS GIRL JUST STARTED WORKING AT THE BAR LAST WEEK AND TODAY SHE COMES IN FOR A MEETING WITH THE OWNER ABOUT DOING SOME MARKETING. APPARENTLY, SHE HAS A MARKETING DEGREE. SO HE TELLS HER TO COME UP WITH SOME IDEAS AND HE'D CONSIDER HIRING HER. SO SHE COMES UP TO ME AND TELLS ME SHE'S HEAD OF MARKETING AND IF I HAVE ANY IDEAS TO RUN THEM BY HER. I TOLD HER IF I HAD ANY IDEAS, I'D JUST TELL JIM AND GET PAID FOR THEM MYSELF. SO SHE WALKS OFF. THEN, SHE COMES UP TO ME LATER AND ASKS IF I WANT TO GO SMOKE WEED WITH HER IN HER CAR. I SAY, NO THANKS SO SHE OFFERS ME SOME PILLS.  I TOLD HER I WAS ALL SET. I FIGURED SHE WAS TRYING TO GET HER CREATIVE JUICES FLOWING.

AND ANOTHER GIRL SHOWED ME A PICTURE OF HER VAJAYJAY AND ASKED IF I THOUGHT THE GROWTH LOOKED SERIOUS. IT DID.

OH, AND I LEARNED A NEW THING SATURDAY NIGHT. I LEARNED THAT YOU CAN GET YOUR HASH BROWNS "CORRALLED" AT THE WAFFLE HOUSE. MY FRIEND ORDERED THEM THAT WAY AND SHE EXPLAINED THAT MEANS THEY COOK THEM IN THE RING. I ORDERED MINE FREE RANGE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-NAVIGATING THE BUS SYSTEM. IT'S REALLY PATHETIC AROUND HERE. CONSTANTLY LATE AND $#@!ING UP THE ROUTES. :P

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILLS
> 
> MADE UP WITH FRIEND BY USING THE OLD - MADE YA LAUGH, I'M OFF THE HOOK TECHNIQUE. 
> 
> ALSO, I'VE NOTICED PEOPLE ARE CRAZY. I REALLY THOUGHT I WAS A NUT JOB UNTIL I GOT OUT IN THE WORKFORCE. FOR REAL, THIS GIRL JUST STARTED WORKING AT THE BAR LAST WEEK AND TODAY SHE COMES IN FOR A MEETING WITH THE OWNER ABOUT DOING SOME MARKETING. APPARENTLY, SHE HAS A MARKETING DEGREE. SO HE TELLS HER TO COME UP WITH SOME IDEAS AND HE'D CONSIDER HIRING HER. SO SHE COMES UP TO ME AND TELLS ME SHE'S HEAD OF MARKETING AND IF I HAVE ANY IDEAS TO RUN THEM BY HER. I TOLD HER IF I HAD ANY IDEAS, I'D JUST TELL JIM AND GET PAID FOR THEM MYSELF. SO SHE WALKS OFF. THEN, SHE COMES UP TO ME LATER AND ASKS IF I WANT TO GO SMOKE WEED WITH HER IN HER CAR. I SAY, NO THANKS SO SHE OFFERS ME SOME PILLS.  I TOLD HER I WAS ALL SET. I FIGURED SHE WAS TRYING TO GET HER CREATIVE JUICES FLOWING.
> 
> AND ANOTHER GIRL SHOWED ME A PICTURE OF HER VAJAYJAY AND ASKED IF I THOUGHT THE GROWTH LOOKED SERIOUS. IT DID.
> 
> OH, AND I LEARNED A NEW THING SATURDAY NIGHT. I LEARNED THAT YOU CAN GET YOUR HASH BROWNS "CORRALLED" AT THE WAFFLE HOUSE. MY FRIEND ORDERED THEM THAT WAY AND SHE EXPLAINED THAT MEANS THEY COOK THEM IN THE RING. I ORDERED MINE FREE RANGE.


WUT'S A HASH BROWN RING? I ALWAYS MAKE MY ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS FREE RANGE, BUT I'D TRY A RING JUST TO SEE IF I LIKE IT.

----------


## Suzanimal

> WUT'S A HASH BROWN RING? I ALWAYS MAKE MY ZUCCHINI HASH BROWNS FREE RANGE, BUT I'D TRY A RING JUST TO SEE IF I LIKE IT.


IT JUST LOOKED LIKE A METAL RING.

HERE'S WHAT WAFFLE HOUSE HASH BROWNS LOOK LIKE "CORRALLED". THE FREE RANGE HASH BROWNS HAVE MORE CRUNCHY BITS AND THAT'S WHAT I LIKE ABOUT THEM.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL- CONTINUING PRACTICE NAVIGATING THE METRO BUS LINE. THE BUSES HAVE SRS PROBLEMS RUNNING ON TIME. SO I HAVE TO ADJUST MY SCHEDULE TO ACCOUNT FOR THAT CLUSTER$#@!.  THE MAPS AND DIRECTIONS ON THE METRO PHONE APP REALLY SUCK, TOO.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: ARRANGING SONGS FOR BARITONE RANGE SO I CAN SING THEM. MAYBE MAKING SOME COVERS OF POPULAR SONGS WILL SELL WELL IN MY ONLINE STORE.  THE TRICKY PART WILL BE FINDING KARAOKE TRACKS.

----------


## euphemia

> LIFESKILL: ARRANGING SONGS FOR BARITONE RANGE SO I CAN SING THEM. MAYBE MAKING SOME COVERS OF POPULAR SONGS WILL SELL WELL IN MY ONLINE STORE.  THE TRICKY PART WILL BE FINDING KARAOKE TRACKS.


Do you arrange on the computer?  Arrange your own tracks.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Do you arrange on the computer?  Arrange your own tracks.


YUPPERS! IN OCCASIONS LIKE THIS, I DON'T NEED TO ARRANGE THE TRACKS. I JUST NEED THE KARAOKE TRACK TO LISTEN TO WHILE I RECORD THE VOICE PART. ANY SINGER WILL TELL YA IT'S EASIER TO BE ABLE TO LISTEN TO THE BAND SO'S YOU CAN FEEL THE RHYTHM AND HARMONY PROPERLY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-DEALING WITH FIRE11/VISHAL CLUTTERING UP MY INBOX COMPLAINING ABOUT BEING BANNED AND ASKING ME TO POST HIS LINKS. I WONDER IF HE ALSO SPAMS @Suzanimal, ET AL.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL-DEALING WITH FIRE11/VISHAL CLUTTERING UP MY INBOX COMPLAINING ABOUT BEING BANNED AND ASKING ME TO POST HIS LINKS. I WONDER IF HE ALSO SPAMS @Suzanimal, ET AL.


NOPE. MY BOX IS EMPTY.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> LIFESKILL-DEALING WITH FIRE11/VISHAL CLUTTERING UP MY INBOX COMPLAINING ABOUT BEING BANNED AND ASKING ME TO POST HIS LINKS. I WONDER IF HE ALSO SPAMS @Suzanimal, ET AL.


HE HIT ME UP AS WELL.

MAYBE HE REMEMBERS OUR PARTISANSHIP.

----------


## Danke

> NOPE. MY BOX IS EMPTY.



THAT'S A FIRST.

----------


## Suzanimal

> THAT'S A FIRST.


MY EMPTY BOX ISN'T AS INTERESTING AS HB34'S FULL BOX. LOOKS LIKE AF'S BOX GOT SOMETHING IN IT, AS WELL. O__o

----------


## Carlybee

LIFESKILL...TRYING TO COPE WITH YEAR END LOADS OF WORK AND I HAVE HAD HARDLY ANY CARBS SINCE CHRISTMAS ON THE KETO DIET. LOST 12 LBS..PROBABLY WOULD DO BETTER IF I HAD MORE TIME TO EXCERCISE. TRYING TO GET MY BLOOD SUGAR DOWN.
ON THE BRIGHT SIDE, MY SIDE BOOKKEEPING BUSINESS IS CLICKING RIGHT ALONG. ON THE OTHER HAND MY FULL TIME JOB IS SUCKY...HAVE HAD TO TAKE ON A BUNCH OF EXTRA WORK BECAUSE MY 73 YEAR OLD BOSS IS IN POOR HEALTH SO CANT DO HER WORK BUT REFUSES TO GIVE UP CONTROL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL...TRYING TO COPE WITH YEAR END LOADS OF WORK AND I HAVE HAD HARDLY ANY CARBS SINCE CHRISTMAS ON THE KETO DIET. LOST 12 LBS..PROBABLY WOULD DO BETTER IF I HAD MORE TIME TO EXCERCISE. TRYING TO GET MY BLOOD SUGAR DOWN.
> ON THE BRIGHT SIDE, MY SIDE BOOKKEEPING BUSINESS IS CLICKING RIGHT ALONG. ON THE OTHER HAND MY FULL TIME JOB IS SUCKY...HAVE HAD TO TAKE ON A BUNCH OF EXTRA WORK BECAUSE MY 73 YEAR OLD BOSS IS IN POOR HEALTH SO CANT DO HER WORK BUT REFUSES TO GIVE UP CONTROL.


SINCE YOU'RE EXERCISING, I'D SUGGEST BEING LESS CONCERNED ABOUT THE NUMBER ON THE SCALE THAN YOUR BODY COMPOSITION AND IMPORTANT NUMBERS (BLOOD SUGAR, BP, ETC). MUSCLE WEIGHS MOAR THAN FAT, SO AS YOU PUT MOAR ON, YOU'RE PROBABLY GOING TO ADD POUNDAGE TO THE SCALE EVEN WHEN YOU LOSE FAT. GLAD TO SEE YOU'RE WATCHING TEH NUTRITION, CUZ $#@!TY INPUT WILL RUIN THE PROGRESS YOU MAKE IN TEH GYM.   MAY YOU BECOME WONDER WOMAN HEALTHY SUPER SOON!  ~HUGS~

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-FLIRTING SHAMELESSLY WITH CUTE GIRLS AT THE STORE AND WHATNOT. ONE OF THE MORE FUN AND ENTERTAINING LIFESKILLS. THE BUBBLY BLONDES ARE ESPECIALLY AMUSING.

----------


## Carlybee

> SINCE YOU'RE EXERCISING, I'D SUGGEST BEING LESS CONCERNED ABOUT THE NUMBER ON THE SCALE THAN YOUR BODY COMPOSITION AND IMPORTANT NUMBERS (BLOOD SUGAR, BP, ETC). MUSCLE WEIGHS MOAR THAN FAT, SO AS YOU PUT MOAR ON, YOU'RE PROBABLY GOING TO ADD POUNDAGE TO THE SCALE EVEN WHEN YOU LOSE FAT. GLAD TO SEE YOU'RE WATCHING TEH NUTRITION, CUZ $#@!TY INPUT WILL RUIN THE PROGRESS YOU MAKE IN TEH GYM.   MAY YOU BECOME WONDER WOMAN HEALTHY SUPER SOON!  ~HUGS~



THANK YOU..SEE..YOU MAY BE MISSING YOUR CALLING. YOU COULD BE A FITNESS COACH.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> THANK YOU..SEE..YOU MAY BE MISSING YOUR CALLING. YOU COULD BE A FITNESS COACH.


I'VE THOUGHT ABOUT GETTING CERTIFIED TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT A COUPLE TIMES. I'M JUST NOT PASSIONATE ENOUGH ABOUT IT TO MAKE A FULL TIME CAREER OF IT, IMO. MAYBE A SIDE JOB. MAYBE I'LL LOOK INTO VARIOUS TRAINER CREDENTIALS AND SEE HOW HARD THEY ARE TO GET.  ~HUGS~

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: TRYING TO GET HOLD OF THE HIRING DEPT. AT THE PLACE I WANT TO WORK. THE LINE HAS BEEN BUSY EVERY TIME I CALL THEM ALL WEEK. SMFH.

----------


## TheTexan

TODAYS LIFESKILL - IF YOU TIE THE TV REMOTE TO AN EMPTY BEER CAN IT MAKES IT ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO LOSE IT

----------


## Danke

> TODAYS LIFESKILL - IF YOU TIE THE TV REMOTE TO AN EMPTY BEER CAN IT MAKES IT ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO LOSE IT


YOU JUST LEARNED THIS?

----------


## TheTexan

> YOU JUST LEARNED THIS?


PREVIOUSLY I TIED THE REMOTE TO HANG FROM THE CEILING BUT IT DIDNT WORK BECAUSE I COULDNT FIND THE RIGHT HEIGHT IT WAS ALWAYS EITHER IN THE WAY OR OUT OF REACH BUT NOW THAT ITS TIED TO A BEER CAN ITS PERFECT

----------


## ATruepatriot

This is a cool thread... Thanks for bumping it.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-JOB INTERVIEWING. DID A JOB INTERVIEW TOADY. HOPEFULLY I GIT IT. I NEED SOME FRNS NAO. LOW ON CASH AND BILLS GOTTA GIT PAID. #KURWA

ETA: I THINK I USED MY INTERVIEWING #LIFESKILL QUITE WELL, BTW.  DIDN'T FEEL PARTICULARLY NERVOUS AND THE INTERVIEWERS SEEMED IMPRESSED WITH ME. GLAD I'VE HAD SOME PRACTICE AT RECENT JOB FAIRS AND WHATNOT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> This is a cool thread... Thanks for bumping it.


INDEED IT IS, COMRADE. AN RPFS LEGEND.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: THANK YOU LETTER TO INTERVIEWER. PRETTY SELF-EXPLANATORY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: TRAVELLING TO HEAR THE SYMPHONY.  GOOD SHOW!  PRACTICED MY CHANTING #LIFESKILL THIS MORNING, AND CONTINUING MY JOB SEARCHING #LIFESKILL JUST A LITTLE. DIDN'T HAVE MUCH TIME LEFT OVER TOADY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

@Carlybee HOW'S THE EXERCISE AND NUTRITION LIFESKILLS COMING? HOPE THEY'RE STEADILY IMPROVING.   TOADY'S LIFESKILLS-SORTING THROUGH JOBS TO APPLY TO AND SOME MORE OF MUH BLS(BASIC LIFE SUPPORT) CERTIFICATION. GOTTA HAVE THAT TO APPLY TO HOSPITAL JOBS AND A NUMBER OF OTHERS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL 1-HAVING PHONE REPAIRED. TOTAL PITA. IT STOPPED RINGING COMPLETELY-IT WOULD JUST BUZZ/VIBRATE WHEN PEOPLE CALL ME. :P SO I HAD TO GO ALL THE WAY TO THE WEST SIDE TO HAVE IT FIXED.  WHICH LEADS TO LIFESKILL #2-DEALING WITH THE $#@!TY BUS SYSTEM AND THE PHONE APP THEY USE. IT'S SO AWFUL. THE DRIVERS ARE CHRONICALLY UNABLE TO BE ON SCHEDULE AND THE APP IS SO BADLY DONE IT'S CONSTANTLY LEADING ME TO THE WRONG PLACES. :P #KURWA LIFESKILL #3-CONTINUING TO PREPARE FOR BLS EXAM. WHO KNOWS? I MAY WIND UP USING THIS STUFF TO SAVE ONE OF Y'ALL'S LIVES ONE DAY.  I MAY EVEN HAVE TO GIVE @Suzanimal CPR/MOUTH-TO-MOUTH RECUSITATION.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL 1-HAVING PHONE REPAIRED. TOTAL PITA. IT STOPPED RINGING COMPLETELY-IT WOULD JUST BUZZ/VIBRATE WHEN PEOPLE CALL ME. :P SO I HAD TO GO ALL THE WAY TO THE WEST SIDE TO HAVE IT FIXED.  WHICH LEADS TO LIFESKILL #2-DEALING WITH THE $#@!TY BUS SYSTEM AND THE PHONE APP THEY USE. IT'S SO AWFUL. THE DRIVERS ARE CHRONICALLY UNABLE TO BE ON SCHEDULE AND THE APP IS SO BADLY DONE IT'S CONSTANTLY LEADING ME TO THE WRONG PLACES. :P #KURWA LIFESKILL #3-CONTINUING TO PREPARE FOR BLS EXAM. WHO KNOWS? I MAY WIND UP USING THIS STUFF TO SAVE ONE OF Y'ALL'S LIVES ONE DAY.  I MAY EVEN HAVE TO GIVE @Suzanimal CPR/MOUTH-TO-MOUTH RECUSITATION.


W00T! JUST A WARNING - I'VE ALWAYS PLANNED ON SLIPPING SOMEONE THE TONGUE IF I EVER GOT MOUTH TO MOUTH. 

LIFESKILLS

TRYING TO PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR AND WORK. I PICKED UP AN OLD FRIEND AT THE AIRPORT LAST NIGHT AND WE GOT $#@!FACED. I ACTUALLY KNEW THE BARTENDER FROM MY WAY BACK PARTY GIRL DAYS AND HE WAS HOOKING US UP ON DRINKS - THE WINE GLASSES WERE FILLED TO THE TOP. I ALSO SAW A CUTE PILOT AND THOUGHT IT MIGHT BE DANKE BUT I NOTICED HE HAD ON A DELTA OUTFIT BEFORE I WENT UP TO HIM AND MADE AN ASS OF MYSELF. WHEN SHE LEAVES, I'M GOING ON THE WAGON FOR A FEW WEEKS. I'LL BE GOOD FOR ME. I'VE PUT ON A FEW POUNDS AND BUSTED THE ZIPPER ON MY FAVORITE SHORTS. WHEN YOU'RE BUSTING OUT OF YOUR BRITCHES, IT'S TIME TO REIGN IT IN.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

GOOD NEWS FOR @Suzanimal AND OTHER RPFerS WHO PLAN ON GETTING INTO MEDICAL EMERGENCIES IN MY PROXIMITY- I GOT MY BLS CERTIFICATION TOADY.   #LIFESKILL

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-SENDING OUT RESUMES/JOB APPLICATIONS. ONE YESTERDAY AND I'LL BE DOING AT LEAST ONE TOADY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

@Carlybee HOPE YOUR EXERCISE/NUTRITION LIFESKILLS ARE COMING ALONG NICELY. I'M CONTINUING WORK ON MY JOB HUNTING LIFESKILLS TOADY. SENT OUT ANOTHER RESUME. I'VE BEEN WORKING HARD ON MY PATIENCE #LIFESKILL THIS WEEK-MY CHANT DIRECTOR DIDN'T SEND OUT THE MUSIC LIKE HE WAS SUPPOSED TO. GRRRR...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL- SCHEDULING JOB INTERVIEW. PRETTY SURE I'M GONNA GIT THIS 'UN.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS

I DID LAUNDRY AND MR A IS TAKING ME OUT TO DINNER. I'M NOT EVEN HUNGRY BUT I'VE BEEN THINKING ABOUT THAT BURGER O POSTED IN THE PIC THREAD AND I MAY HAVE TO GET ME ONE. MR A DOESN'T KNOW IT YET BUT HE'S ALSO GOING TO BUY ME SOME SHOES. I WANT THESE FROM SHOE CARNIVAL.

----------


## tfurrh

> LIFESKILLS
> 
> I DID LAUNDRY AND MR A IS TAKING ME OUT TO DINNER. I'M NOT EVEN HUNGRY BUT I'VE BEEN THINKING ABOUT THAT BURGER O POSTED IN THE PIC THREAD AND I MAY HAVE TO GET ME ONE. MR A DOESN'T KNOW IT YET BUT HE'S ALSO GOING TO BUY ME SOME SHOES. I WANT THESE FROM SHOE CARNIVAL.


LIFESKILL QUESTION 

HOW WAS THE BURGER?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL- JOB INTERVIEWING. PRETTY SURE I DID THIS ONE RIGHT.  THE WHOLE GROUP INTERVIEW FORMAT IS WEIRD THO, AND I DON'T CARE FOR IT. AT LEAST THEY HAD A GOOD REASON FOR DOING IT. FUNNY THING-I WAS TALKING WITH THIS GUY ON THE BUS ABOUT IT ON THE WAY HOME, AND HE SAYS THAT IN GROUP INTERVIEWS, ONE OF THEM IS ALWAYS A DECOY. #KURWA

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL QUESTION 
> 
> HOW WAS THE BURGER?


UNBELIEVABLY GOOD. I GOT THE SPICY BURGER WITH JALAPENOS ON IT.

----------


## Anti Globalist

LIFESKILL

IF YOU DON'T WANT TO LOSE YOUR KEYS WHILE YOU'RE AT THE GYM, KEEP THEM IN YOUR WALLET.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL
> 
> IF YOU DON'T WANT TO LOSE YOUR KEYS WHILE YOU'RE AT THE GYM, KEEP THEM IN YOUR WALLET.


 I PREFER THE KEYCHAIN METHOD.  MINE HAS A SPRING LOADED FASTENER THAT I CAN QUICKLY ATTACH TO WHATEVER I'M WEARING TO I DON'T LOSE THEM.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL
> 
> IF YOU DON'T WANT TO LOSE YOUR KEYS WHILE YOU'RE AT THE GYM, KEEP THEM IN YOUR WALLET.


I PUT MINE IN MY LOCKER.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I PUT MINE IN MY LOCKER.


*NOTE TO SELF-HACK SUZ'S LOCKER TO GIT HER KEYS*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-CONTINUING TEH JOB HUNT AND MOVING PAST NOT GETTING THAT OTHER JOB. HAD TO FILL IN A LONG FORM ON ATI'S SITE TOADY #KURWA, BUT IT'S PROBABLY BETTER THAN MY RESUME. I'M NOT SURE IF THE TEMPLATE I USED IS VERY GOOD.

----------


## Ryan-Smith

Cool thread! Thanks!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: GOT A FREE BASHA'S STORE CARD FOR IN-STORE SAVINGS ON VARIOUS SPECIALS EVERY WEEK. THIS WEEK-EGGS AND PRODUCE. SAVING MONEY IS ONE OF MY FAVOURITE LIFESKILLS.

----------


## Carlybee

Backslid a little this last week due to work stress, but hanging in there. I've lost 28 lbs and my fasting blood glucose is much better. 
My knee is acting weird though..maybe the fat was holding it together, lolz. Good luck with the job hunt. I have too many jobs right now.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Backslid a little this last week due to work stress, but hanging in there. I've lost 28 lbs and my fasting blood glucose is much better. 
> My knee is acting weird though..maybe the fat was holding it together, lolz. Good luck with the job hunt. I have too many jobs right now.


WEIGHT LOSS SOUNDS LIKE A PRETTY GOOD LIFESKILL, AS LONG AS YOU LOSE FAT INSTEAD OF MUSCLE.  STABILIZING BLOOD GLUCOSE IS ALSO A HANDY LIFESKILL, CONGRATS ON THAT.  ~APPLAUDS~ I'M HOPING TO HEAR BACK ABOUT A TEACHING AIDE POSITION ANY DAY NAO. THE LADY ASKED FOR MY NUMBER TO DO A PHONE INTERVIEW THINGY. I KEEP MY PHONE WITH ME ALL DAY READY TO JUMP ON IT.  #KURWA  IF THEY LIKE ME AND I GET THE JOB THEY'RE GOING TO PAY FOR MY CPR CERT.  I ALREADY HAVE A BLS, BUT THEY WANT CPR LIFESKILLS SPECIFICALLY EVEN THOUGH CPR IS PART OF BLS CERTIFICATION. ~SHRUGS~

----------


## Carlybee

You can use bagels for buns

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: PHONE INTERVIEW. IT WENT PRETTY WELL. I HAVE TO GET THE STATE ID CARD THEY REQUIRE AND WHATNOT FIRST AND THEN I WILL GET BACK TO MY INTERVIEWER. I THINK SHE'LL WANT TO DO MOAR INTERVIEWING, BUT IDK. IT'S GOING TO SET ME BACK 70 FRNS, BUT O WELL. BETTER THAN NO WORK-AND I'LL HAVE THE ID IN CASE I NEED IT IN THE FUTURE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: GETTING FINGERPRINTED FOR A WORK ID. BOOO. FELT LIKE A WASTE OF A PERFECTLY GOOD SATURDAY TO ME. BUT OH WELL, WORK IS WORK AND IT'S BETTER THAN NOTHIN TILL I CAN FINISH MY BILLS-FINALLY-PAYING-OFF LIFESKILL.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-FILLING OUT ENDLESS BORING PAPERWORK FOR MY NEW EMPLOYER. #KURWA THIS JOB IS GOING TO TEACH ME SOME CHILDCARE #LIFESKILLS, WHICH WILL BE HANDY IN SNAGGING A GOOD WIFE.   HEY @Suzanimal WHAT'S THE GAL'S VERDICT ON A GUY WHO KNOWS HOW TO TAKE CARE OF YOUNGINS? #SEXYBEAST, AMIRITE?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: DRAGGING MY SORRY ASS TO THE GYM TO GET MY WORKOUT DONE EVEN THOUGH I'M TIRED AND HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO #GITERDONE

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: DRAGGING MY ASS TO THE GYM, EVEN THOUGH I WAS TIRED AND NOT IN THE MOOD AND IT'S HOT AS HELL OUTSIDE. #KURWA POLISHED MY FORM-FILLING LIFESKILL THE OTHER DAY, WHICH WAS BORING AS HELL. I'M PROBABLY GOING TO HAVE TO CALL THE COORDINATOR BECAUSE SHE WAS SUPPOSED TO CALL ME WHEN I FINISHED THE DIGITAL PAPERWORK.

----------


## TheTexan

FOR TODAYS LIFE SKILL A LOT OF DRY CLEANERS WILL DRY CLEAN YOUR AMERICAN FLAG FOR FREE BECAUSE THEY LOVE AMERICA OR AT LEAST PRETEND TO SO THEY DONT GET DEPORTED

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: GETTING MY EMPLOYERS TO GET OFF THEIR ASSES AND DO THEIR DAMN JOB AND ASSIGN ME TO STAFF SOMEWHERE, FFS.  YOU WOULDN'T THINK IT WOULD BE SO HARD, AMIRITE?

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILL-FILLING OUT ENDLESS BORING PAPERWORK FOR MY NEW EMPLOYER. #KURWA THIS JOB IS GOING TO TEACH ME SOME CHILDCARE #LIFESKILLS, WHICH WILL BE HANDY IN SNAGGING A GOOD WIFE.   HEY @Suzanimal WHAT'S THE GAL'S VERDICT ON A GUY WHO KNOWS HOW TO TAKE CARE OF YOUNGINS? #SEXYBEAST, AMIRITE?


YES. CHANGING DIAPERS AND BURPING IS SEXY WORK.

----------


## Anti Globalist

LIFESKILL: DON'T ACCEPT A FRIEND REQUEST FROM SOMEONE YOU KNOW IN REAL LIFE ON SOCIAL MEDIA WHOSE  SOLE PURPOSE WAS TO CALL YOU A LOSER.  IF YOU WANT TO INSULT SOMEBODY, DO IT IN PERSON.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS FOR TODAY

I HAVE TO GO TO WORK SOON. I HOPE WE'RE BUSY. I WORKED LUNCH YESTERDAY AND WE GOT SLAMMED.  WHEN I GET HOME, I'M GOING TO BE PRODUCTIVE AND DO SOME HOUSEWORK OR WATCH NETFLIX AND EAT.

I BET DANKE IS GOING TO SPEND HIS DAY WATCHING OBESE PORN.

----------


## Danke

> LIFESKILLS FOR TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> I BET DANKE IS GOING TO SPEND HIS DAY WATCHING OBESE PORN.


NO, DOING REAR ROTORS AND BRAKE PADS PLUS STABILIZER BAR LINK REPLACEMENT.

----------


## Danke

MY NEW TOY, SINCE I LOST MY IN GROUND LIFT IN HANGAR FIRE LAST YEAR:

----------


## TheTexan

> MY NEW TOY, SINCE I LOST MY IN GROUND LIFT IN HANGAR FIRE LAST YEAR:


NICE VAN.  A MODEL WITH FEWER WINDOWS WOULD HOWEVER BE RECOMMENDED

----------


## Suzanimal

> NICE VAN.  A MODEL WITH FEWER WINDOWS WOULD HOWEVER BE RECOMMENDED


 + REP

----------


## Danke

> NICE VAN.  A MODEL WITH FEWER WINDOWS WOULD HOWEVER BE RECOMMENDED


STOCK PHOTO, NOT ONE OF MY VEHICLES.

----------


## Danke

> + REP


-REP

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: THE NIGHTMARE THAT IS PREPARING FOR THE FIRST WEEK AT A NEW JOB.  ALREADY ALL MANNER OF #TECHNICALDIFFICULTIES  #KURWA

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: CPR AND FIRST AID CERTIFICATION. DOING COMPRESSIONS ON THOSE CPR DUMMIES IS DAMN HARD. #KURWA

----------


## Suzanimal

> LIFESKILLS: CPR AND FIRST AID CERTIFICATION. DOING COMPRESSIONS ON THOSE CPR DUMMIES IS DAMN HARD. #KURWA


I TOOK A FIRST AID CLASS AND I HATED THOSE DUMMIES. IT WAS CREEPY GIVING THEM MOUTH TO MOUTH AND WHATEVER ANTIBACTERIAL STUFF THEY USED ON THEM MADE THEM SMELL WEIRD. BY THE END OF THE CLASS, I DIDN'T CARE IF MY DUMMY LIVED OR DIED.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILL

CLEANING OUT MY GARAGE. I STARTED YESTERDAY BUT ABANDONED THE PROJECT WHEN I REALIZED SOME OF THE BINS WERE TOO HEAVY FOR ME TO GET BACK ON THE SHELF. I DID MANAGE TO CLEAN OUT A BUNCH OF OUR CAMPING GEAR AND SOME CRAP MR A WAS HANGING ON TO. MR A IS SENTIMENTAL AND WANTS TO HANG ON TO EVERYTHING AND THEN HE BITCHES THAT WE HAVE TOO MUCH CRAP. FOR EXAMPLE, A FEW WEEKS AGO HE WAS BLEEDING BRAKES AND NEEDED A BUCKET SO I HANDED HIM A SPONGEBOB EASTER BUCKET MY KID GOT WHEN HE WAS AROUND 5 YEARS OLD AND MR A WOULDN'T USE IT BECAUSE HE WANTED TO SAVE IT. O_o YES, THAT 15 YEAR OLD EASTER BUCKET WAS JUST RANDOMLY SITTING IN OUR GARAGE. THE FISH PLATTER HE SWORE HE HATED WHEN I BOUGHT IT? CAN'T LET THAT GO, IT'S GROWN ON HIM. HE HAS A BROKEN AIR TOOL THAT HE WON'T GET RID OF BECAUSE HE PLANS ON KEEPING IT UNTIL HE GETS ANOTHER ONE. WHY? JUST THROW IT AWAY AND BUY ANOTHER ONE BUT I KNOW HIM WELL ENOUGH TO KNOW HE WANTS TO KEEP THE BROKEN ONE AND GET A NEW ONE. HE HAS THREE BATTERY OPERATED DRILLS THAT HAVE NO BATTERIES BUT HE WON'T LET THEM GO BECAUSE...I HAVE NO IDEA. THE MAN EVEN GETS ATTACHED TO GARBAGE.

HE WANTS TO DOWNSIZE WITHOUT ACTUALLY DOWNSIZING.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: SITTING THROUGH MEETINGS ALL DAY. LEARNING MOAR ABOUT WHAT I'VE BEEN ASSIGNED TO THIS TERM.   ALSO GETTING TO KNOW MY NEW COLLEAGUES A BIT. PRETTY #BORING OVERALL, BUT AT LEAST THE FOOD WAS FREE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: ALL RELATED TO NEW DAY JOB THING. LEARNING TO GET ALONG WITH/SOCIALIZE WITH NORMAL PEOPLE. GOT A NEW STAFF MEMBER ID. LEARNING MY WAY AROUND THE PLACE-IT'S GINORMOUS.  PRACTICING RULES/PROCEDURES. (I WORK AT A GOV'MENT SKOOL NAO, BTW-BEHIND ENEMY LINES #KURWA)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS

FINALLY FIXED MY DAMN PHONE. TURNS OUT I HAD TO FORMAT THE SD CARD TO MAKE IT WORK. FFS. IT'S 20% DONE NAO.  
NO 2-TURNING IN TIME SHEETS FOR THE FIRST TIME. LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING PAID. $$

----------


## TheTexan

> (I WORK AT A GOV'MENT SKOOL NAO, BTW-BEHIND ENEMY LINES #KURWA)


TODAYS LIFESKILL

PRAYING FOR THE CHILDREN OF THIS SCHOOL

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TODAYS LIFESKILL
> 
> PRAYING FOR THE CHILDREN OF THIS SCHOOL


WE ALL DO, COMRADE. ALL OF US ON THE STAFF HAS TO PASS BACKGROUND CHECKS AND GET FINGERPRINTED AND WHATNOT, BUT YOU NEVER KNOW-THERE MAY BE A CRAZY PREDATOR OUT THERE LIKE DANKE WHO COULD FIND A WAY TO GAME THE SYSTEM AND SNEAK IN.  #KURWA

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL-LEARNING HOW TO LOOK AFTER KIDS WITH ASSORTED BEHAVIOR DISORDERS IN A PUBLIC SKOOL ENVIRONMENT.  ALSO GETTING REGULAR WORK DONE AT THE SAME TIME.   THIS IS TURNING OUT TO BE AN INTERESTING JOB. #KURWA

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TODAYS LIFESKILL
> 
> PRAYING FOR THE CHILDREN OF THIS SCHOOL


PLZ PRAY FOR ME AS WELL. MANY HAVE BEHAVIORAL DISORDERS-AND ALL HAVE SOME KIND OF BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS, AND FIGHTS OCCASIONALLY BREAK OUT IN THE CLASSROOM.  #KURWA

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: INFORMING MY BOSS WHEN IT WAS TIME FOR ME TO GO AND LEAVE MY NEW STUDENT BEHIND AFTER HIS CLASSES WERE OVER. #WEIRDESTJOBIVEEVERHAD

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL I STARTED WORKING ON THIS WEEK-CHANGING DIAPERS ON MY SPECIAL NEEDS STUDENT.  FORTUNATELY, IT'S NOT PARTICULARLY MESSY BECAUSE THE PARENTS PUT SEVERAL DIAPERS ON HIM BEFORE SENDING HIM TO SKOOL TO WORK WITH HIS TEACHERS AND I.  SEVERE AUTISM IS A VERY SAD DISEASE  BUT HELPING PEOPLE DEAL WITH IT DOES GIVE PEOPLE LIKE ME JERBS AND PAYCHECKS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS-ENDURING DENTAL SURGERY AND JERB HUNTING. NEED ME A NEW JERB ASAP.

----------


## Anti Globalist

GOT A COUPLE LIFESKILLS TO SHARE

1.  DON'T BUY A WATERMELON IN JAPAN; ITS COSTS $25 AS OPPOSED TO HEAR WHERE IT COST $4-$5.

2.  DON'T SHOW OFF TATTOOS IF YOU LIVE IN JAPAN.  PEOPLE WILL ASSOCIATE IT WITH YAKUZA GANGS.

----------


## euphemia

LIFESKILL:  WORKING KNEE REHAB LIKE A BOSS.  I GRADUATE NEXT WEEK.  TWO BLUE TSHIRTS IN ONE SUMMER IS AN ACCOMPLISHMENT.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: FOUND A NEW GYM TO ATTEND REGULARLY. MY OLD ONE HAZ CLOSED UP.  #SADZ

----------


## heavenlyboy34

JOB HUNTING LIFESKILL CONTINUING-I FOUND THAT SCOTSDALE BOULION AND COIN IS HIRING, SO I'M GONNA INTERVIEW THIS WEEK. #GOLDJOB

----------


## heavenlyboy34

SATURDAY'S LIFESKILL:GETTING LADIES' PHONE NUMBERS.  SHE WAS TOTALLY INTO ME CUZ I WAS BEING SUPER CHARMING. ARAB WOMEN BE #AMAZING. TEXTED HER TOADY. WHO KNOWS WHAT'LL HAPPEN? I MET HER AT A GREEK WEDDING PARTY. I PROMISED MYSELF I WOULDN'T HIT ON ANYONE, AND I REALLY DIDN'T...SHE AND I JUST GOT ALONG REALLY WELL AND I GOT HER NUMBER LIKE IT WAS NOTHING. #AMAZING @Suzanimal WILL BE PROUD I'M IMPROVING ON MY SOCIAL ANXIETY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLZ: GETTING READY FOR JOB INTERVIEW IN TEH MORNING. #ANXIETY

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL:JOB INTERVIEWING. PRETTY SURE I DID A GOOD JOB BECAUSE THEY'RE GOING TO CALL ME BACK FOR ANOTHER ROUND OF INTERVIEWING.

----------


## Schifference

Lifeskill: Don't do today what you can put off until tomorrow.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Lifeskill: Don't do today what you can put off until tomorrow.


THAT SOUNDS MORE LIKE ADVICE/CLICHE THAN A LIFESKILL TO ME...

----------


## Schifference

> THAT SOUNDS MORE LIKE ADVICE/CLICHE THAN A LIFESKILL TO ME...


The skill is in knowing what can be put off until tomorrow.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LAST WEEK'S LIFESKILL: PASSING A JOB INTERVIEW. I'LL BE GETTING A CALL BACK FOR ANOTHER ROUND OF INTERVIEWING THIS WEEK.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: LEARNING MOAR ABOUT FITNESS AND GETTING POINTERS ON MY FORM/TECHNIQUE FROM A COACH.  APPARENTLY MY BODY FAT % IS REALLY LOW, I'M AN ECTOMORPH BODY TYPE, AND NEED TO EAT MOAR TO MAKE BETTER GAINZ.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: ACED AN INTERVIEW THE OTHER DAY AT A JOB FAIR.  THE RECRUITER WANTS TO CALL ME BACK NEXT WEEK FOR AN EXTENDED INTERVIEW.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS: GOT MY NEW PHONE WORKING. ALSO, LEARNING COPYWRITING SO'S I CAN BE A FREELANCER.

----------


## acptulsa

Lifekull:  Mm lurrin how do munnersan peeul mummlin froo masks.

----------


## CCTelander

Lifeskill: I'm learning how to be more tolerant of people who think massive violations of my most sacred,  fundamental rights and the destruction of my financial life and livelihood are mere inconveniences I should be happy to endure so that they can enjoy that warm fuzzy illusion of being safe and protected.

Wait ... not just no but HELL NO! Not only am I  NOT learning that but I have no intention of making the slightest attempt at it. $#@! those cowardly fascist bastards.

----------


## Suzanimal

LIFESKILLS

I'M PROBABLY GOING TO GET DRUNK AND FINISH ORGANIZING MY ATTIC. MR A TOLD ME TO QUIT IT LAST WEEK BECAUSE HE HAD TO HELP ME OUT BUT I NEED SOME EXCITMENT IN MY LIFE.

----------


## Anti Globalist

LIFESKILL: NEVER BRING UP POLITICS IN A JOB INTERVIEW.

----------


## oyarde

> LIFESKILL: NEVER BRING UP POLITICS IN A JOB INTERVIEW.


YA , I ALWAYS WAITED UNTIL IT WAS OBVIOUS I WAS THE BEST THING THEY HAD BEFORE I LET SLIP I WAS A CRAZY ANARCHIST

----------


## Anti Globalist

LIFESKILL: NEVER MAKE A DEAL WITH AN INTERDIMENSIONAL SPACE DEMON.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: COPYWRITING

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: UPGRADING TO WINDOWS 10. IT'S A PAIN IN THE ASS.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: TRYING TO INSTALL ILLUSTRATOR CS6...AND FAILING.   METHINKS THE DEALER GAVE ME A $#@!TY COPY.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILL: NEVER MAKE A DEAL WITH AN INTERDIMENSIONAL SPACE DEMON.


THAT SOUNDS LIKE GOOD ADVICE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LIFESKILLS
> 
> I'M PROBABLY GOING TO GET DRUNK AND FINISH ORGANIZING MY ATTIC. MR A TOLD ME TO QUIT IT LAST WEEK BECAUSE HE HAD TO HELP ME OUT BUT I NEED SOME EXCITMENT IN MY LIFE.


EXCITEMENT IS AS SIMPLE AS A BUS RIDE THROUGH A SKETCHY NEIGHBORHOOD, YO.

----------


## nikcers



----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILLS WORKED ON TOADY: CONTENT WRITING, COPYWRITING, SEO, COLLECTING INTERESTING COPY.  SENT IN AN APPLICATION FOR A CONTENT WRITING GIG.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

LIFESKILL: SETUP A DUAL MONITOR RIG IN MY STUDIO TO MAKE MY WORKFLOW MORE PRODUCTIVE.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

RECENT LIFESKILLZ: OPERATING ONLINE AND OFFLINE CAT(COMPUTER AIDED TRANSLATION) PROGRAMS, BUILDING A BLOG; DEALING WITH CLIENTS WHO OWE ME FRNS; FINDING NEW CLIENTS; TRYING TO GET CONTRACTS FROM FIRMS #LIFESKILLZ

----------


## Karolina

It's interesting themes "Lifeskillsof today". Thank you guys for fun and not only lifeskills. You've helped me to find myself

----------


## oyarde

BEST NOT TO GET LOST THEN YOU DONT HAVE TO FIND YOURSELF

----------


## TheTexan

FOR TODAY LIFE SKILL CORDLESS ELECTRIC SAWS ARE REALLY USEFUL FOR CUTTING THINGS AROUND THE HOUSE ESPECIALLY WHEN DRUNK

----------


## Anti Globalist

LIFESKILL:  WHEN SOMEBODY ASKS YOU YOUR VACCINATION STATUS, TELL THEM TO GO FCK THEMSELVES.

----------


## Anti Globalist

LIFESKILL: WHEN BARBELL SHOULDER PRESSING MORE THAN YOUR WEIGHT GET A SPOTTER TO MAKE SURE YOULL BE ABLE TO PUT THE WEIGHT BACK ON THE RACK OR ELSE YOUR SHOULDER GIVES OUT AND ENDS UP DISLOCATED AND YOU GET SENT TO THE HOSPITAL FOR X-RAYS AND THEN GO THROUGH A PROCEDURE TO PUT IT BACK IN PLACE.

I did not do this and now my right arm is in a slinger for a few weeks.

----------

